# CRGW cyclers part 6



## kara76

Happy chatting ladies and good luck to all 

heres the old thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278711.2710


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ohh had to post on the new thread, I hope it's a lucky one for us all x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh an even number thread. That's got to be lucky, lol.

Love the new pic Kara


----------



## Siany

Les, good luck for your phone call tomorrow. x


----------



## Danni162

Hope this thread brings us all luck 

Les hope your phone call comes early and with great news again.

Loopy - good luck for the scan tomorrow 

Hope everyone is doing well have been relaxing went to cinema today though was going mad in the house! Did anyone else have a lot of swelling in the stomach from the saposatries? And
Does this go down after a while?


----------



## Ravan

Good luck tomorrow Les
Good luck Loopy 5th time lucky 

Loopy.................iui 5th scan 13th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
StaceyEmma......icsi E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf May
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Helen  scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh  scan 19th April 
Mollylew.....OTD 20th April 
Mrs T...........OTD 20th April 
Danni.........OTD 26th April
Les.............OTD 2nd May
Elizabeth.....OTD 2nd May


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loopy - meant to say good luck for scan too

Danni - yes the cyclogest can upset the stomach. You can use the 'front door' instead but they are messier. Sorry for tmi if you are reading **!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, I was born on Friday 13th so I'm hoping tomorrow will bring me luck lol!

Les sending you lots of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## BexyPob

Loopy good luck tomorrow xx

Danni yes cyclogest do that to me too...loads of wind as well


----------



## Siany

Loopy, good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## michelle.v

Loopy and Les good luck for tomorrow girlies   
Mrs T and Raven, hope your both staying as sane and inactive as possible          
Helen FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!  so pleased for you, it is such a weight off your mind when you see the heartbeat isnt it.  Good luck for the next   8 months hun
Farmboy - Jethro is a beauty!  You def should tell him of his fame, give him some good self esteem   
Hi to everyone I havent mentioned, hope your all enjoying the sunshine and topping up on vitamin D   
I am still taking the pill and going to order my drugs tomorrow      Still having panicky doubts, mostly when I go to bed and my mind works overtime....... just want the next 2 months to be over with and get the peeing on a stick over with - not that I wish my life away or anything   
TTFN  Michellexxx


----------



## Audrey H

Wishing you GL for today Loopy and for you Les, hope that all is good news


----------



## les0090

Loopy - loads of luck for your scan today. Hope it's good news and you can get started.

Hi all - well Lyndon has just phoned and 6 out of the 8 eggs have fertilised! And on Friday 13th too!! They expect 60-70% fertilisation rate and he said it was 75% so 'way ahead of the game'. So pleased at that gives us a good chance to have 2 good embies. Transfer is provisionally booked for Sunday unless they are happy with things to go to day 5.

Danni- I've started cyclogest too. (back door this time and def not as messy as front door lol).

Hi to everyone else. Thanks soooo much for all your kind wishes. It really does make a difference to moral. Just off to Margam park to eat bacon sandwiches on the mountain with the dogs.

Les XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck today Loopy-hope it's a lucky day for you!  

Les-absolutely wonderful news!  I am so very pleased for you, you must be so relieved!  Have fun on the mountain eating those there bacon sarnies!!!  

Love to everybody! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Well done Les,thats fantastic!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Less that's fantastic news! Wishing you lots of luck for Sunday  

Ladies thanks for all the lovely messages   Scan went well, things are progressing my follies are up about 10mm now and I have a triple lining yeah! The only slight worry is that I have a few on each ovary so I'm just hoping that one or two will take the lead and start to grow larger as a lot of them seem to be around the same size at the moment.  Lorraine did mention a follicle reduction (if needed) so just hope it doesn't come to that. I have another scan on Monday I asked Lorraine when I am likely to have IUI and she said Friday or Saturday next week so FC she's right as it would be ideal as I've booked a day's holiday in work for next Friday and DH is still off on his Easter hols (being a teacher).

Hope you all have a good day - I told you Friday 13th was a lucky day   x


----------



## BexyPob

Wow Ladies that dispells any Friday 13th bad luck thoughts!!  

Les I am over the moon for you, 75% fertilisation you must have a smile from ear to ear   Good luck for Sunday or Tuesday, and enjoy that bacon sandwich yummy! xxx

Loopy fabulous news for you too, slowly and surely gets results  I'll be sending   that you get a couple of lead follies now, good luck for Monday xxx

Hope everyone is doing well today - sunny here too, doesn't get much better


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - yay, that's brilliant news. Bet you can't wait to be pupo

Loopy - another step closer then, great on the triple lining too


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi to everyone, sorry haven't posted for a while. Need to get myself a fancy phone so I can message more regularly!

Les- wow, that's great news. Definitely looking good, you must be chuffed. Only few more days, keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Loopy- excellent news too. Hoping and praying that you get your lead follicles and all goes smoothly for you. Hope the next week passes quickly for you.

Helen- congrats, what a lovely hug of comfort that must have been.

Mrs T and Ravan- how are you both doing? Looking like a sunny weekend ahead so hopefully you can do something nice to keep your minds occupied.

Welcome to all the newbies and wishing you   on your journey.

Devonmaid, Molly and Danny- hope you're all bearing up and not going mad! 

Hi and hugs to farmboy, Jo, Dwrgi, Bexypob, Siany and everyone else   

Afm, could do with some messages of hope. Had my first scan this morning and have 3 follicles on one side and 2 on the other. Feel really disappointed as when I read on forum seems like most people get a lot more. Nurse was nice but didn't help when she said you're only 33 I would have expected more. Really scared I won't get to PUPO stage now and feel helpless xx


----------



## Sarah411

Welsh flower, I had the same amount of follies on scan the Friday before ec and had 6 eggs on the day. It's not quantity it's quality as I'm sure everyone will agree. 

All the best


Sarah xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Sarah (I'm a  Sarah too by the way!)- that gives me hope. Really appreciate you posting xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Welsh flower, Sarah is right it is quality and not quantity.  They have changed tack at the clinic over the last year based on new research, they like ladies to have fewer but better eggs and less OHSS so truly it will all be managed really well for you.  If they think you need a higher dose they'll tell you and if not Amanda must think you are absolutely fine as you are.  Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Sarah (welsh flower) no problem at all that's what we are all here for.

Sarah xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Bexypob. It's my first time so I'm worrying about everything!! xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Welsh Flower I can totally relate to worrying about everything, I'm the same as its my 1st IUI too. Like all the other ladies have said definitely quality over quantity hun  

Ladies can I ask have any of you had the problem of having all your follies the same size? I'm worrying they are all going to grow at the same rate and I'll end up with 5 not just 1 or 2 lead ones that I need.  Is it possible that some of them will stop growing?

Thanks x


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say good luck to everyone,

Jo xxxx


----------



## les0090

Hi again all. Thanks for your messages today and yesterday. It makes this journey so much easier. I've just a quick question. What exactly happens on ET day (as I have never done this before!). Do I need to take anything like slippers, nightie etc or do I stay in my clothes? How long do I wait around afterwards i.e. will I be needing a lie down? Will I really feel like I'm going to wet myself? lol. Any adice will be greatly appreciated. XXXXXX


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Les, you must be on pins!  

You can take a nightie (although you can also borrow a gown from the clinic) and slippers.  As you don't have anaesthetic, you can eat and drink beforehand.

You will be shown into your room, where there is reading material and a telly and then Amanda, or whoever is doing the transfer, will be in and out, as will be your nurse.  I had Karen, who is FANTASTIC.  You'll probably also speak to Lyndon/Helen about the embryos.  You will be told when they will come to get you so that you can get changed.  They will expect you to have a fullish bladder, so make sure you ask for water in case you need to fill the tanks!  When it's time, you and DH will be led into a little room where you'll need to put on a shower cap type thing (very flatteringf) and DH will need to put plastic covers on his shoes.  

You'll need to lie on their 'bed' and shilly shally your bottom right to the end, almost as if you're having a scan.  Then, your feet will be put in stirrups and lifted up-this is a bit uncomfortable, but you're not there for long.  Amanda/Sean will wipe you down (oh the indignity!) and then they will show you the embryos in their petri dish via a special camera.  You will see them being sucked up into the transfer thingy, and then Lyndon/Helen will bring this to Amanda/Sean.  The transfer itself if over in no time, so you don't have time to worry about wanting to go the toilet.  It's ever so slightly like having a smear, but it seriously does not hurt.  Before you know it, there'll be a white flash on the ultrasound scan screen of your uterus which will be the embryos now in place.  Et voila.  They'll want you to lie down there for a little while, and relax and then you'll get to go back to your room for a bit longer.  At this stage, I had acu with Jackie so ended up staying another hour or so.  There is no sense of being rushed at all.

The nurse will get you a cuppa and biscuits, if you want them, and you can go when you feel ready.  

Seriously, nothing to worry about.  Hope this helps, Axxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Thank you sooo much Amanda. You're a gem. XXXXX


----------



## Danni162

Sounds like good news all around today.   


Good luck everyone x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welsh flower - its hard when your scan is disapponting but it's early days yet and 6 is still a great result, it really is all about quality not quantify so try an hold on to that. 

Loopy - I'm not sure whether one or two can take the lead Hun sorry but rest assured you are in great hands at the clinic so they know exactly whats best for you. The waiting is hard but the weekends always go quick so next week will be here before you know it!

Les - I think Amanda has answered you pretty fully there. I always take my dressing gown too, don't known why because you hardly keep your dignity during EC/ET! When you go back to your room you can go when you are ready, I'm always keen to get home to my own house but I know others feel more relaxed staying a while. Oh and she did miss one bit out, you gotta try and post your PUPO news ASAP, lol

Bexy - good to chat to you today, I'm so excited for your cycle. I will be totally living every step with you lovely, whether you like it or not!

Devonmaid - thinking of you and hoping you get good news tomorrow 

Ravan - not long Hun. I keep forgetting to mention you on my posts because we talk offline but I'm afraid people might think I don't care about my buddy, lol

Molly & Danni - hope you are coping with the madness of the 2ww


----------



## les0090

Thank you Mrs T. I shall post my PUPO status on my way honme in the car. XX


----------



## kara76

ive lost the plot and was wondering what was going on as i had no emails today and thought you had all gone quiet whenwhat had happened was me lol i forgot to click notify

les wonderful news


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies and **! 

I have been silently reading but not had much time to catch up as so busy. 

Wanted to wish all of u good luck for et, 2ww, on tx and in between. Devonmaid good luck for the morning and helen u look after that little bean, amazing news!

I am still waiting for scan but in the meantime i have turned into clearblue digi tester.

I am here watching... Sound like a stalker now lol...

S x


----------



## Ravan

sqwelsh not long for your scan now  

Devon good luck for testing today  

Sorry Ive also been awol,just trying to keep busy.

Be back later to catch up properly.

Love you all as usual


----------



## BexyPob

Loopy sorry I don't know much about iui but I know my follies all grow at completely different speeds...not sure if that helps xx

Sqwelch good luck for your scan next week, not long now xx

Devon massive good luck for tomorrow xx 

Ravan not long now hon, been thinking of you xx

Molly and Danni how are you doing? Xx

Mrs t bone big hugs xx

Girls and ** I know some of you live in or around Pembs, any idea how long it will take me to travel from lydstep to the clinic? If I get as far as et I could be on a weekend in lydstep.  Thanks and love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Happy Saturday   (although I do have to go to work but still) 

So much good news to read - Les hope that tomorrow is also lucky for you - looking forward to reading your pupo status  

Welsh Flower - I don't know much about follies but your scan sounds impressive to me  

Wishing everyone who has something happening soon loads of  

kara - that's funny, hope your notify button is switched on today  

Bexypob - that's a long way for you to travel from, I guess it will take you about 2 hours from Lydstep.  It takes us around an hour or so to get there from Monmouthshire and I thought that was a way to go.  

Dwrgi - I know you were posting for Les, but that's great info on ET, thanks for posting  

Afm - not long until my appointment next week, excited to get the things started but nervous at the same time.

Hope everyone has a good day, love A xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi Audrey yeah I was thinking about 2 hours too   .  I  live in Monmouthshire too, only just though, between langstone and Chepstow, how about you?  I know what you mean about excited and nervous at the same time, strange isn't it, and I'm a veteran at this now lol! Good luck for your appointment x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Loopy. I guess it's only natural to worry. I'm sorry I can't give any advice/info on lead follicle but sure staff at CRMW will be monitoring carefully. Maybe email and ask if it's making you worry- I know I hate not knowing!

Dwrgi- thanks so much for that detailed response about ET. I was wondering if anyone here has ever been sedated for that bit. I'm always so nervous for the scans I find them bit painful and my legs and bum shakes with nervousness (!) and when (PMA, PMA!!) we get to that stage don't want to ruin things by being stupidly nervous.

Thanks Mrs T- really praying those 5 follicles will have some good eggs in them. But you're right (amnd everyone else) I will try really hard to think it's quality not quantity.

Sqwelch- not long at all now hun. Best of luck, you'll be fine xx

Audrey- best of luck with your first appt. They're all lovely there and really helpful so sure it will go well.

Bexypob- I would also say leave 2 hours just in case although probably more like 1 hr 40.

Hope everyone has something nice planned for weekend. Love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Hi Bexypob, another Monmouthshire girl, even if it's only just   I live just outside Abergavenny.  Do you have relatives in Lydstep?

Thanks for the good luck, even though you're a veteran, it's still a big thing to go through, I'm sure I will be in bits when I get to ec and et,(if it happens).

Good luck with everything too xx


----------



## kara76

I use to work in penally the village before lydstep and could do it in an hour and half but that's illegal lol. Deffo 2 ish hours


----------



## BexyPob

Tee hee on the illegal Kara, think  we'll leave 2 hours!  How is Tyler now?  That photo is gorgeous  

Audrey no we just got a fantastic groupon deal for a weekend in lydstep, wish I did have relies there though I'd go and see them a lot!

Welsh yes I have known ladies being partially sedated for et...just makes sure you let Amanda know how nervous you are before hand, they won't let you suffer through it xxxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Bexypob, will definitely bear in mind. xxx


----------



## kara76

Thanks for asking. The poor girl had another chest infection recently.

They can deffo use sedation for et if needed.


----------



## Devonmaid

Hi all, 

Thanks for your thoughts and well wishes but unfortunately another BFN for me, am very sad but not surprised. I did test yesterday and had blood HCG yest but all negative so am coming round to acceptiing the news now and have been doing loads of research for what to do next! 

I would really love to cycle again probably with DE at CRGW as they are so lovely but I just dont think they can treat all my egg/immune and uterine issues unfortunately. 
So I want to say huge thanks for all your support but i probably wont be posting much more on here (although as have said before this is the most welcoming and friendly thread i have been on-so keep up the great support it is so invaluable). But i will be reading and stalking too as nosy and want to know how you are all getting on!

Thanks Mrs T for your PM yest and sorry i didnt get back to you but sure you understand. Huge hugs, FC, PMA for BFP for you and Ravers soon you both sooo deserve it. 
And to all the others cycling I really hope there are BFP's for you too especially Les, ** and mrs ** with your DE's- i hope to join you guys with that result soon too.  

Take care
D xx


----------



## les0090

So sorry to hear your news devon. All my best wishes for your next cycle and let us know what you decide and how you get on.   Xxxxx


----------



## Danni162

Sorry to hear the bad news devon - i hope things work out for you in the future


----------



## kara76

Devon I am so very very soory, my heart goes out to you. We are all here for u if any of us can help in any way


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Devon - in so very sorry to hear your news. I'll respond properly to you tonight when I'm home. Big hugs x


----------



## Siany

Devon, sorry to hear your news.  Hope your next cycle is 'the one'.


----------



## BexyPob

Devon I am so very very sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of luck on your journey with de's, best of luck in Athens xxx


----------



## jk1

Devon - really sorry to hear your news huni but wishing you all the luck in the world for your next cycle xxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Devon- my heart goes out to you. Massive hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Audrey H

So sad to read your news Devon, hoping that you find the right clinic to help with your issues, sorry that it won't be CRGW  

Hope that things work out for you soon.


----------



## Dwrgi

Devon-just wanted to wish you a huge good luck for your TTC journey.  It's very hard picking yourself up after every set back; I see it as a battle. It takes it out of you.  You definitely need time to just get over what happened and then to come back with a plan, and I like your signature suggestion about donor eggs.  I've heard good things about Serum in Athens, and the consultant they have there.  She is supposed to be amazing.  Huge hugs and good luck!  Thinking of you, Axxxx

Bexy-I saw that Groupon deal.  In Lydstep Coastal Cottages.  I used to live in Penally and used to go there for treatments.  I always wanted to stay in the cottages as they looked lovely.  The spa is amazing, too, with views over Caldey and Tenby.  It is just heaven on earth.  You defo need a good 2 hrs.  It'll take you 45 ish mins to get from Lydstep to Carmarthen, assuming no shi&t-tippers, and then whatever the M4 is doing.  Good luck-sounds a great way to distract yourself from treatment! 

Kara-I am going to pm you and pick your brains!!!  Hope you've seen our mutual friend around and about!  

How are you feeling Les?  I hope they call you nice and early tomorrow.  Huge GL to you, Axxx

Love to everybody!  Hope you all have a great Saturday night! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Devon so sorry to hear ur news   I hope u find a clinic that can help u xx


----------



## kara76

Dw pm away hun

I've heard good stories about anthans too and penny the con there has helped a friend of mine. She is very pro hysteroscopy pre ivf and tends to do an operative appoarch I believe and a kinda d and c to clear any old tissues and scarring and also does a hidden c test. 

I think I could pass an a level in ivf lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - make that a degree, lol and a degree in counselling too!


----------



## kara76

You too kind t bone lol. I would so love to work in fertility but there is no way into the profession for me boo boo


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know you would Hun, you kinda already do, you just don't get paid for it


----------



## Ravan

Les.....................ivf E/T 15th April 
Loopy.................iui 5th scan 13th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
StaceyEmma......icsi E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf May
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Helen







scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh







scan 19th April 
Mollylew.....OTD 20th April 
Mrs T...........OTD 20th April 
Danni.........OTD 26th April


----------



## Ravan

Devon so so sorry to here your result.Sending out massive hugs to you and your hubby.

I didnt make it to otd,started spotting yesterday,then this morning full blown a/f. I did test of course just to make sure and bfn.I dont think Ive ever been so gutted.This was our last attempt so need time to come to terms with the fact.....its all over. I will be around..as soon as I sort myself out







(someone needs to keep up the list







)

Lets hope this is the last of the bad news









Kara sorry I didnt text back,it was very late when I saw it.But thank you Kara and Mrs T for being there









Les good luck if your going in today









As always hugs to you all


----------



## les0090

So sorry ravan. Thinking of you. Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - you know how very sorry I am for you. I'm here anytime for you hun and my thoughts are with you and Andy right now. You take as much time as you need. Massive hugs  

Les - good luck if it's ET today. Are you waiting to hear, if so I hope your call comes soon


----------



## kara76

Ravan massive hugs and I am so very sorry. We have shared this journey for so long and I was hoping that u could complete your family. I think when our choices are taken from us it makes things so very hard. Your very brave and strong and in time you will come to terms with it but for now take some time and grieve hun. So so sorry


----------



## Danni162

Raven - so sorry to hear your bad news 

Les- good luck for et today hope it all goes well.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Raven I am so sorry to hear your news. It is such a hard thing to come to terms with. Take time for you and Andy


----------



## Siany

Ravan, I am absolutely gutted for you both. Sending you massive hugs.  

Les,  good luck for et. X


----------



## les0090

Hi all.
Just had a call from Helen and we have 2 x 4 cell, 1 x 7 cell, 1 x 8 cell and 2 x 9 cell so really pleased. We are now going for a day 5 transfer so my FINAL et date is 17th April. XXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - that's fab news, bet you can't wait for Tuesday now x


----------



## Dwrgi

Raven-oh hun, I am so very sorry.  I can well understand your pain.  It's such a cruel experience and gives so little in return.  I am thinking of you now.  Be kind to yourself, do whatever you need to do, and we are all here when you need us, for hugs, love and support.  HUGE    , Amanda xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Les-am so pleased for you!  Roll on Tuesday!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Raven -


----------



## Siany

Les, that's great news. Tuesday it is then. x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ravan, I'm so so sorry, love to you and Andy xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Ravan - No words will help, you know how much you mean to us all... take care xx


----------



## Devonmaid

Thanks for all the lovely comments and well wishes. 

Ravan - hun i am so sorry and gutted for you- to know its the end of the road must be so very hard take all the time you need and enjoy being with your DH and son, i find quality time with those special people really help oh and pigging out on really bad food.         huge hugs

Les-woop woop absolutley fab news going to blast and day 5 increases your chances even further of that elusive BFP so massive good luck foor tues
Also wanted to say good luck to ** and mrs ** this week as looks like mrs ** got her scan - yay

Take care all

D xx


----------



## Jen.80

Devon & Ravan I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, good luck for the future


----------



## Audrey H

So sorry to hear your news Raven, it's so upsetting to have gone through so much and have nothing at the end of the journey. xx   




Les - Congratulations, wishing you  loads of  for Tuesday


----------



## Welsh Flower

Ravan, I'm so very sorry. I feel so gutted for you. Look after yourself and make sure you get loads of hugs from your beautiful little boy. Thinking of you and Andy, xxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Les- brilliant news. Roll on Tuesday. Best of luck xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Ow Raven hon I am so sorry for you and Andy, it must be doubly hard knowing that this time was journey's end for you. You mean so much to us on here, you always know exactly what to say to keep us all going so sending big hugs your way xxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Les amazing news, the kind we all hope for, fantastic! Massive good luck for Tuesday, I bet you can't believe it's finally happening can you? Xxx


----------



## helen_26

Ravan - so sorry hun. Love to you both x

Les- good luck for tuesday. It's looking good x


----------



## SoneaSze

Devonmaid, really sorry to hear your sad news. I feel your pain. Your next stage sounds well planned and decisive. Good luck in Athens. 

Raven, incredilbly sorry to hear your result too. I feel your pain too. It definately takes time and a lot of chocolate and hard rock to come to terms with it. Focus on what you do have, a fabulous hubby and son. Take care of yourself and keep on rocking \m/

Sorry for not posting much, but have been stalking you all mainly to see if Mrs T and Kara are still up to no good. Good luck to you all with your tx at CRGW. You're all in good hands with Amanda and here with Mrs T and Kara who both have Masters Degrees in this stuff. We're still coming to terms with our lack of success on this journey and i'm still not sure where to go from here. I have a follow up booked for May though, so will see why Amanda thinks it failed. Will keep popping in to see how your all doing from time to time though.


----------



## Sarah411

Ravan I'm sorry for you and your DH. Take some time out for yourself. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## farm boy

hello all you lovely ladies.
let me start by saying that the **'s are very sad to hear that both devon and the raver have had the worst of news.
even though we have never met and only know each other through anoying each other on the internet we at ** manor really would love for you all to have the very best of luck and do feel it when your news is not good.
you can tell that people really do care for you at ff when you read what they say, when they tell you how sorry they are and hope that things will go right for you in the future you know it's the truth. 
how quick they are to post their condolences and congratulations when they get the news shows that they really are actually with you and cant wait to be part of it with you whether that is to offer support at the low points or to join in with smiles at the good bits.
we wish to give you all our support if it helps in any way and hope to hear you wise cracking jokes on the thread again someday soon.
raven if you need help with 'the list' i am happy to give it a go for a bit if that allows you get away from it all for a little while, just say.
hoping that serum works it's magic for you devon, me and mrs ** will send you a few ideas when i get a few spare minutes to post it.
good luck les on tuesday, i must say it is looking very promising.
hello to eveyone else.

**..


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan so sorry to hear your news Hun it must b hard to come to terms with it all take care and lots of love n hugs to u both  

Les great news wishing you lots ov luck for Tuesday I bet u can't wait! X


----------



## pheobs1

Raven, so very sorry xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

**-you're a star!  What a lovely post!  Have you had a scan, or are you due for one  Please inform!  x

Raver-still thinking of you and wishing you all the love and luck in the world, Axxxxx

P.S. I can't remember who LL got his magic instrument out for?  Was it Sonea??  For IMSI??  Just curious.....

Love to each and every one of you, Axx


----------



## Flash123

Devonmaid & ravan - I am so very sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you both lots and lots of hugs xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Raven so sorry for you both    I really feel for you hun, time to move on with the next chapter of life, without TTC hanging over your head    .  This is our last go, last chance saloon so I understand the pressure and can relate to how you must be feeling... take care of each other    

Les - Good luck hun!  one step closer to being preggers      keeping everything crossed for you   

Love Michellexxx


----------



## farm boy

hello dwrgi. 
i tell you what, it's easy being nice to nice people.
it takes no effort at all telling the truth to people who we have come to respect and appreciate very much over the last couple of months
i just wish we could actually 'do' something more.
i am really glad that your still with us and guess that means that your dream is still alive and believe me when i say that the strength of others like you does actually make it easier, it does make me think that there is a real chance of the dream becoming real.
yes we do have a scan on wednesday and if things are as they should be (i dont know what that is though) then it's possible that in two or three weeks we could be going for transfer and by jesus mrs ** may even get pregnant.
it's funny but it half feels wrong to even say those words (or type them) like i must only whisper it because saying it out loud may make it disappear in the breeze but at the same time i like to say it and want to more, it actually physically feels good.
i've told you before about dreaming of parenthood. i would love to go into the pub one night and buy everyone in there a drink and tell them about our good fortune. i dream this stuff everyday i think of names that we can call them and imagine the things we will show and teach them. i doubt it's just me i suspect we all do it. 
anyway i think i maybe rambling again (you may have noticed i do that a bit) feel free to comment anytime about anything i have to say 
i'm not looking for approval  so you disagree anytime i love to hear what you or anyone else has to say.
here's hoping this finds you well.

our best regards to you 

**..


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning everyone, I hope that you are all ok.

Can I ask how much a role any of your GP's have in your treatment?  
I have an appointment today and I just wanted to tell him my plans.

Sarah - where did you read about CRGW doing 3 cycles for the price of 2?  Sounds interesting.

Have a good Monday!! love A xx


----------



## Ravan

Audrey my g.p has never helped us out,they dont come in to it unless you get a bfp.....although some will help you out with the drugs....ask him/her,they can only say no....but if they say yes,you'll save a fortune lol (just be warned that most say no...mean gp's lol)

Thank you for your kind thoughts all,it does mean a lot to me. I usually bounce back quick as you know  Im getting there.Not 100% but getting there. Focusing on the positives  Everything happens for a reason I believe so if it wasn't ment to be...I can live with that,in time lol 
The bit Im struggling with is that after 17 years  thinking of nothing but ivf...what do I do now! I need to get a hobby other than growing veg lol

Devon hope your ok  

Good luck tomorrow Les,hope your relaxing today  

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Audrey H

Thanks for the info Raven, I'll ask, like you say he can only say no -  GP = 

You're so brave and so positive, I don't think that I would be bouncing back as quickly as you - you're amazing  

It is hard to think of other things when your life is dominated by one thing but you never know while your growing your veg you may just find you have a little something hiding in your cabbage patch


----------



## Gwennie

Morning everyone, hope you're all doing O.K. 

Devon and Ravan, was so sorry to read your news last night-even though we have never met it's so easy to empathise with your situation, and after reading so much about your journey on this site, it feels as if we do all know each other somehow. Take care of yourselves and make sure you take time out for yourselves too x

Audrey- we asked Amanda about the three cycle deal at our appointment, and she said that we could sign up for it if we needed after the first attempt, but to just pay for one cycle now. Really hoping you or I won't need it mind! Have to say our GPhas been pretty good, got all the early tests done there and after choosing the CRGW route and discovering that we needed more tests that would have cost us over £200 for us there, she did those tests for us too.  We are still under Miss Arnold at the Royal Glam too, although everything takes for ever with the NHS, and another 18 months to wait for IVF with them   x

**, so nice to read your words of wisdom and to take a minute to look at things from a  man's perspective, something I will need to remember to do once I start on the meds. So thank you, and wishing you and Mrs ** all the best with this week's scans x

Les- wishing you the best for tomorrow x

AFM, enjoyed a bit of time off with the other half this weekend. Have had the phone call to say our treatment is being delivered tomorrow so off to make some room in the fridge!!!!!!  
Hope you all have a good Monday!!!  Xx


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie as off to work

Ravan ivf will always be part of your life the difference is you just won't be cycling. I think maybe you be too hard of yourself as its gona take time to get over and know your ttc journey is over. U might find a lot of mixed feelings right now. Its so hard this journey of infertility


----------



## Flash123

Ravan - I understand exactly how you feel. Today is our fet (if everything goes well in the 'big defrost') and as u can see from my sig it is our last treatment - whatever happens. For over 12 years  ttc has governed and impacted on every facet of my life. Getting pregnant has been my aim, my purpose in life. I am so lucky to have a lovely life. I have a lovely home, a good job that I love ( I'm deputy headteacher in a lovely small primary school) , that never ceases to make me smile as everyday is different but as I say, they are all 'lovely' but secondary to my 'quest' to get pregnant. I think for so long my life has been defined by my infertility and ttc that it has become me. We have been married for 15 years and ttc for 12, I can't remember what life was like before and I am scared that once that goes away, once that 'challenge' goes that I'll have nothing left.  Does that sound daft?  We will move on to adoption, so I suppose it will be just a different challenge. But ravan, as hard as it is to let go to something that has been your life for so long, remember life is for living. It doesn't always need to be a challenge or a quest. Sit back...watch the sunrise...smell the flowers...plant some cabbages...nurture ya chickens.... Just life YOUR life coz no one else is gonna live it for you xx

(sorry for the waffle - fet today and am feeling emotional!!!!)


----------



## kara76

Wow what a post good luck today liz. Update us asap


----------



## kara76

Oh and as sad as it sounds ivf still is my life.


----------



## Ravan

Kara your right,it will never go away,but I'll keep smiling  

Elizabeth thankyou for that,totally agree....oh FET today! yay! good luck!


----------



## les0090

Elizabeth - good luck for FET today.   this is the one. XX

Hi to everyone else.

Ravan - still thinking of you. Hope this doesn't mean you won't stay in touch.    

Les XX


----------



## Redkay75

Have been stalking you all as you probably guessed!

Ravan - I am so very sorry to hear your news, I have no sensible words other than chocolate, wine and Sam cuddles! Much love to you and DH. 

Les - great news on going to blast, sounds like you've got a good crop growing there and hopefully some frosties after tomorrow. Best of luck I'll be thinking of you!

** & Mrs ** - best of luck for scan on Wednesday must be great to get going after such a wait!

MrsT - how you feeling lady, thinking of you!

Devon - so sorry to read your news, sounds like a good plan heard wonderful stuff about Serum!

Dwrgi - how's ruby? Any fluffy pups on the way?

Kara - sorry to hear Tyler under the weather again!

Hi to all I havent mentioned Son, Sarah, Lillsbills, Loopy, Helen and of course Bexy. 

K x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi All,

Ravan hope you are ok  
I had my 6th scan this morning and I'm still not ready to go   I've got my 7th scan on Thursday which will be CD26!!! x


----------



## les0090

Oh loopy you are having a rough time of it aren't you? Hope it's not too much longer until you are ready. XX


----------



## Danni162

Oh loopy hope you get the go ahead soon  

Les - good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes well 

I am back in work today - was getting a bit down being at home worrying it has not worked etc. 

Is this true the 3 for 2 offer? Does anyone have anymore information


----------



## BexyPob

Liz huge good luck with fet today, I'm really, really hoping this is the one. Lovely words for Raven you had me filling up xx

Loopy you poor thing, you must be so frustrated.  Huge good luck for Thursday, it will happen, it I know it probably doesn't feel that way right now xx

Les good luck for tomorrow, bet you are so excited xx

Mrs t how come we haven't had the free go then...buy two get one free, I always miss the offers! We should have high usage discount if nothing else lol! Thinking of you xx

Mr and mrs ** huge good luck for Wednesday xx

Raven big hugs, you're doing so well, it's okay to not do so well for a little while, give yourself some time xx


----------



## Dwrgi

**-so lovely to read your post, and I think we can all empathise with the sentiments that you expressed.  The naming of future child, the celebrating with friends, the excitement and anticipation.  I always feel, when I wake up, excited about the day ahead, and it takes me a nano-second to process that I haven't got a child and am embroiled in this vile TTC battle.  But, we all know that we have struggled to get to this point, and we've all had our fair share of heartache, but the fact that we are still here shows how strong we are and how determined to have at least one child of our own.  So, onwards and upwards, and a HUGE good luck for the scan on Wednesday and for the prospect of Mrs ** being pregnant in a few weeks time!  Big head rubs to Jeth, Axxx

Ravan-I know exactly how you feel.  I don't have a hobby. I always thought that my hobby would be my child, and that I would get out of motherhood all the things that are missing in my life.  My God, my dogs are spoilt to death as they get so much love, and it's love that I would have directed at my child.  I always thought I would be a mummy, and if I'm not, I honestly don't know what I am about.  I am trying to look outwards, and have put in place a few things.  I've started doing a distance learning interior design course, and Alun is teaching me to play golf (almost broke the church windows last night with a shot that, of its own accord, went at an incredible right angle to the tee!  ), but it's hard, but I have to do it for my sanity, and I guess you do too.  It's a sink or swim approach, I think.  You have to grieve your lost hopes, and come to terms with it, which I'm sure will be really difficult, but I am positive that you can find a way to do this.  You're a strong lady, a fighter, and if anybody can, you can!  Big   and loads of kisses, and I don't care if Kara, Mrs T and Bex are jealous!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Red-lovely to hear from you, glad that the Spanish Two have got nicely snuggled in!!!  I bet you are so excited!  I am pretty certain that Ruby Roo is preggers, but I need my mother to come and check her.  She has got a few bulges in the womb area, but I am not experienced enough to know.  Mum was a licensed dog breeder so is the dog's bollo& at this, if you pardon the pun!  All I can say is that all she does is sleep and has no energy in her at all, which is really unusual for a husky!  Thanks for asking! xx

Danni-the 3 for 2 offer is on the website, if you look under Treatment Costs and then click the link at the bottom of the page.  It applies from 30/3/12, which is a real pig, but you may benefit.  Good luck!

Les-how you feeling about tomorrow?  I'm sure you just want it over and done with and to be PUPO-you've waited a long time!  So excited for you and sending big  , Axxx

Elizabeth-good luck with the FET!  I am sure that all will be fine.  I can understand the emotions-it's a hugely stressful time!  Take it easy hun and eat loads of chocolate!  Are you back in school??  xxx

Loopy-I know you're really fed up but I would be sooooooo happy if my eggs developed slowly, as I really believe (and this has been proven too) that the way to go is with eggs that take their time, that aren't pushed to mature.  I guess the frustrating thing is that you must have thought you'd be in the dreaded TWW now, and that times some mental adjustment.  But, hang on in there, and good luck!

Well girls, I went and had some Level 1 tests at my GPs this morning.  About time the NHS took a part in this business.  Seemed to be all the stuff on the usual Level 1 list save for the Thrombophilia test.  It's all about leaving no stone unturned really.

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Les, Danni and BexyPob for the kind words, I am totally frustrated and anxious. I’m trying my best to be patient (not one of my strong points) but its getting really hard. I hope things have moved on for my next scan.

Les wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow.

Danni I hope being back in work helps to take your mind off things.

Dwrgi thanks for the lovely message, I really hope that slow is the best way to go.  I did honestly think that I’d be in the 2ww by now I can’t believe how long things are taking.  I just hope it happens soon, I’m driving myself up the wall lol!  Glad you managed to get some tests done through your GP. x


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Just want to thank everyone for their kind wishes. Have spent the day finishing farm paperwork, cleaning and cooking a couple of days worth of meals so I can put my feet up after tomorrow. I also wanted to say what inspirational people you all are. The strength you all have amazes me and I know I wouldn't have coped with this journey without you so thanks again to everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Flash123

Just a quick one as I am still a bit drowsy, but i am thrilled to say that after what can only be described as an 'eventful' morning  I officially PUPO with 1x9 cell 3.3 and 1x 8 cell3.3 both with a/h. 

Firstly, they phoned at 11 and asked if we could gt there ASAP because the anaesthetist had to leave soon. We bombed it down there and when we were just in front of a& e  the emergency helicopter was landing so they shut the road and we couldn't move. Then a taxi 2 cars infront decided he couldn't wait he tried to turn around and smashed up the car which was in front of us sothe police then came . Then when we eventually got there and we needed  a 'transmyometrial ' et!!!!! Off for a little rest now xx


----------



## Ravan

Elizabeth after all that you deserve a lie-down   congratulations PUPO,your name is on the list (page 1)


----------



## Ravan

I guessed your OTD so let me know if its wrong


----------



## Dwrgi

My God, Elizabeth, that sounds like something out of ER!!!  So glad that you got there in time, and that you are now PUPO!  Rest up hun, and NOTHING too strenuous for the next few days!


----------



## les0090

Oh Elizabeth you poor thing how stressful. All the best in your 2ww. Xx


----------



## Flash123

Thanks ladies for all your well wishes and Thanks for letting me be an honorary CRGW girl coz of my immunes  

OTD is may 2nd - 16 days time!!!!!!! Sod that...if it works the baby would be practically 18 waiting tht long


----------



## BexyPob

Wow Elizabeth what a nightmare, just what you need when you're trying to keep calm! Congrats on being pupo, have a relaxing rest xx

Dwrgi all these snogs for Raver...of course I'm jealous! Really pleased you managed to get the nhs to take some of the strain, I know I haven't had the level twos done but it really helped me getting the levels ones done so I hope it helps you too  xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Les, best of luck for tomorrow. I bet you're excited and nervous in equal measures- really got good feelings for you xx

Redkay- lovely to hear from you. I read lots of your posts before I had the nerve to join ff myself so feel like I've shared a little of your journey. So pleased all progressing nicely.

Ravan- still thinking of you. You are incredibly brave and strong, a real inspiration. I've only been trying 2 yers which I know is relatively short time compared to some people but I still completely empathise with how it takes over your life and starts to define you. To think of it another way, Sam will be blessed with all your love and time so will be amazing bond between you two. Or maybe there is another path for you such as DE or adoption. Look after yourself    xxx

Elizabeth- thanks for your post, as above I'm sure we all know how you feel. Really hope this fet is the one for you. Sounds like stressful morning but yey on being pupo. Can I ask, what does 3.3. mean and 'a/h' xx

Loopy- it must be so frustrating but there is a saying 'slowly, slowly catch the monkey'! Weird saying but please try to hang on, sure it will be worthwhile xx

Farmboy, thanks for your lovely messages as always. I'm with you on the dreaming front... mine is alwasy how we'll tell our parents the good news. Even though they both know we're on waiting list for ivf we've purposefully not told them so we can still hopefully have that moment!

Dwrgi- glad gp helping. When do you get your results? 

Thanks for raising 3 for 2 offer. I paid for my icsi on 5 April but wasn't aware of this- wonder whether they would let me pay the extra retrospectively?! Might email Amanda out of interest.

Afm, had second scan today. Out of the 5 follicles only 3 have developed to a size where they think likely to have eggs so feeling more disappointed to be honest. Trying to cling to 'only takes one' , 'quality over quantity' etc, guess we'll see soon enough. Going in for egg collection on Thursday and then possible ET on weekend. 

Love to everyone, sorry to those haven't mentioned my name but gotta rush as I'm sitting with my trousers down with my EMLA cream on and nearly jab time!   xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - I hope you can see from all the messages on here how much everyone cares about you. I know you're a strong un who will bounce back. I hope you stick around (you wont get rid of me anyway) but totally understand if you need a break for a while. Oh and I've got a hobby for you, giving a hand to look after my journey cos I'm probably gonna be at it a while yet, lol. 

Sonea - it's good to hear from you and I'm glad you've got a follow up booked. Me and Kara up to no good, really that doesn't sound like us, lol. Make sure you keep in touch, I rely on you for team orange!

Sarah - the 3 cycle package has only just been introduced, spotted it on the website myself

Audrey - I agree with Ravan, my GP is useless and is not at all interested because I've gone private. But always worth a shot

Gwennie - it's always exciting when the drugs arrive and fill up the fridge, its a step on the way

Liz - you never do anything smoothly do you, lol. I'm so relieved that you are PUPO now and you know I'm praying this is your time hun. Lovely words for Ravan by the way, I know so many of us relate to them 

Kara - there is no doubt that IVF is still your life Hun, you got a full time job just checking up on me he he

Loopy - oh you must be so frustrated but know that it's the right thing to wait. And the toughest journeys often lead us down the right path 

K - good to hear from you but a little disapponting that there was no rudeness from you, lol

Danni - work is the best thing to do, keep busy. It helps a little and certainly makes the time pass. It's natural to have up and down days, go with the flow 

Bexy - I know, I would have thought I would have least had some discount or freebies the amount I've spent there, lol. Do you think its a bit late to ask about the 3 for 2 now, I think I'm due a refund! Another day closer lovely, woo hoo

Dwrgi - glad your GP saved you a bob or two! Good to hear you are putting other things in your life too. I lost my furbaby last year as many of you know and she had been my life for 14 years. And I know I was born to be a mother, DH says I am a mother who happens not to have a child yet. I'm lucky that I have 8 (soon to be 9) nieces and nephews too so try and see most of them every weekend and give all my love to them for now

** - I think we can all relate to those thoughts. Wow, I long for the days when I took it all for granted and planned my life ahead assuming I could have what I wanted!

Welsh flower - you are right to cling to it, it does only take one. Good luck for EC

Les - huge good luck for ET, I have a very good feeling for you, no pressure lol

Hope I haven't missed anyone, heads in the shed after a very busy day!


----------



## Sarah411

For all you asking about the 3 for 2 cycles. Check this link out.

http://www.crgw.co.uk/userfiles/file/CRGWPriceListMarch2012(1).pdf.

How it works is you pay for 2 cycles up front and if needed you get a 3rd free. You have to complete all cycles within a year to qualify and payment made up front in full. Full instructions in the link.

Worth a look ladies and gent. As they say every little helps.

Sarah xx


----------



## Flash123

Welsh lady - the embryos are graded according to their symmetry and fragmentation with 4 being the most symmetrical to 1 being the least, 4 having the least fragmentation to 1 having the most. So 4.4 would be fab. ours were graded 3 for symmetry and 3 fr fragmentation. Although the embriologist would be delighted with higher numbers - plenty of lower numbers have led to BFP and beautiful babes and higher ones to  bfn!!!!! it's ll in the hands of he gods. 

A/h is assisted hatching. Sometimes the outer sell of an embryo can be a little tough, particularly he older you are and the longer your embryo as been frozen for if it is a fet.  The embryo needs to 'hatch' out before it can implant so assisted hatching thins the outer shell or  put a little hole in their to help it long. They haven't allowed us to have it before because we ave had hatching blasts naturally but because it's our last time and we had dy  3's I think thy felt sory for us


----------



## newhome

got my 1st appointment 2morrow so worried.


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi sorry I've not been on for a while. Although I have been reading everyday 

raven - I'm so sorry to hear your news my thoughts are with you make sure to take time for your self even just to let it all out I find sometimes letting everything out can feel like the world has been lifted from me shoulders even if just for a short while big  

Liz - great news on being PUPO 

Audrey- I was quite like got most of my blood test done on NHS it's defiantly worth asking

**- good luck for Wednesday 

Sorry to anyone iv missed there has been so many post but I hope you're all ok xx

Afm- please could anyone advise how long you usually take the pill for before starting tx I'm donating so they are trying to get my cycle in sync with recipient I think any advise would be great

 to all


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Elizabeth, you explained that well. 3/3 sounds like very good result then so congrats on that x

Hi newhome, the staff at CRGW are all lovely and caring so please don't be worried. I'm sure you'll find it very informative.

Mrs R2011- I'm not sure if it depends what protocol you are on. I'm on a short protocol and on second day period started pack  fo pills and took all 21 days (then had period) and on first day of period had baseline scan then following day started injecting. Not sure if that will be the same for you though sorry.


----------



## Audrey H

Good late evening everyone,

There have been some really lovely posts on here today, hoping that everyone knows how special they all are  

Raven, Mrs T & Mrs R - Thanks for the input regarding GP's attitudes - my GP was not too bad, said that he would help out if we needed him too, so we shall see.

Gwennie - sounds like your GP has been very good to you   The NHS does have a huge waiting list though, 18 months is a lifetime when you want your baby now    and I also really hope that we don't need the 3 for 2 deal either - sending you some baby dust for luck  

Les - good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news  

Oh and who ever blew me 2 more bubbles - because I had 2 this morning and now I have 4 - thank you 

Sweet dreams A xxxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Morning all 

Les- good luck for today  

H jones- thanks for the advice but no sooner as I read your post I had an email from Amanda   my EC is also schedule for 18th June which will also be DH and my 1st Anneversary 

welsh flower thanks also for the advice

New home- good luck with your appointment rest assure you have nothing to worry about Amanda is lovely and nothing ever seem like to much trouble for her 

  to all x


----------



## Jen.80

Elizabeth congratulations on being PUPO   sounds like a stressful day

Les good luck with ET today, I hope all goes well  

Mr & Mrs ** I hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow   You'r not the only who dreams about what it would be like to have a child. I often think about me & DH going for a walk pushing a pram. I keep telling myself that one day it will happen  

AFM my drugs are due to arrive tomorrow & I start on Sat. I can't wait to get started, it feels like its been such a long wait.


----------



## Ravan

Les good luck today,will be thinking of you   

Jen good luck on saturday,it will fly by once you start.


Ive read back the last day or so and wow,thankyou all for your support. You are all so so special and I love you all    
Dwrgi I do definately need a hobby lol and Mrs T,Im not going anywhere  I may be off and on but....I have your number  
** thankyou for your words,they help alot.
Infact thank you everyone.....Im much better and now planning for me rather than ivf  Who knows what lies ahead...could be an interesting journey   

** fogot to say I would be honoured if you want to take over the list....just copy and paste


----------



## NEWBIE1234

Good Morning Ladies and Gent

I was wondering if I could maybe pick your brains and see if anyone can help.  I went for my baseline scan yesterday after 21 days down regging on Suprecur to be told my lining was still too thick and I have a cyst on my ovary.  I was given tablets to bring on a period and told to take my Ovitrelle shot last night, then go back next wednesday and see what has happened.

Has this ever happened to anyone else?, Im getting really worried that this cycle may be cancelled, even though Amanda said it will just put egg collection back a week. So EC now booked for 7th May.

Sorry for having to ask but I have never had this happen before and I dont really understand why I had to take the Ovitrelle shot and what that does??  Im hoping and praying that by next week my lining will be thin enough and the dreaded cyst will be gone so I can start stimms....Anyone think that this is possible?

Thank you and I hope everyone is well

Hugs to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Flash123

Don't worry newbie, thats more common than you think and it happened on this cycle. I had been on prostap for 3 months and it still wasn't thin enough and I had another cyst. I had another baseline scan 2 weeks later, I had bleed, the lining was lovely and thin and the cyst had gone. It simply meant et that was planned for 26th march happened yesterday xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Newbie - I had a similar experienc, I did long PT and after down regging my lining wasn't think enough, so I took a pill to bring on my period, all was well and EC was put back by just a week and we were blessed to get a BFP, so try not to worry xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Elizabeth123 sounds like you had a nightmare but glad you got there in the end and congratulations on being PUPO!

WelshFlower thanks for the kind message I really hope it is worthwhile, counting down the days until Thursday now just want to go back. Sorry to hear that you are a bit disappointed hun but just wanted to wish you the best of luck for E/C on Thursday.

Mrs T love your saying about the toughest journeys leading us down the right path I really hope this is the case. How are you feeling?

Newhome just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your appointment. I think its only natural to be nervous the first time but you will soon be put at ease – everyone is really friendly.

Les best of luck for today.

Jen.80 must be a great feeling to get started good luck glad to hear the drugs are arriving this weekend.

Ravan just wanted to say that I’m so glad that you are feeling better  

AFM ladies can I ask another question   Amanda said that when my follie hits the 12mm mark they can start playing about with my drugs. I wondered if any of you knowledgeable ladies knew why do you have to wait until it is over the 12mm mark? I’ve been wondering, wish I had asked now lol! x


----------



## les0090

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.
Well, thanks to Umesh and Helen I'm now officially PUPO! They've put back 2 blasts graded AA and AB which is brilliant and Helen is ringing tomorrow as there are 2 more which are nearly at the blast stage and they may be able to freeze them. So pleased to have it done. Also my OTD is not until 2nd May. That's 16 days time! Not sure why they leave it so long - or if I can for that matter! XXXX


----------



## Ravan

Yay!!!! well done Les,rest up now 'PUPO lady'


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les that's fantastic news. Its sounding really positive for you x


----------



## Flash123

Well done les - fantastic quality blasts...sounds really positive . Well done, rest up and milk being PUPO  

Same OTD as me


----------



## Redkay75

Les - isn't Umesh funny! Have posted on the other thread for you too  

AFM - I thought I'd update you all, I had my scan this morning, 12 weeks (a week early!) unfortunately one of the twins has perished (measures 9weeks 2 days and no heartbeat) but the other is still doing well, it was so active couldn't really get a good picture. We're very sad but tinged with relief that the other is so far ok. We have another scan in 5 weeks to make sure all is ok. It's an odd feeling as it means the pregnancy is less risky and we have all the positive thoughts as we were scared about twins initially, but just so gutted! I have also just booked a scan with CRGW in 2 1/2 weeks time to, hopefully, put our minds at rest.

K x


----------



## farm boy

Loopy.................iui    5th scan 13th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi  E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Kw33newbie......icsi  April
Hjones...............icsi  April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
StaceyEmma......icsi  E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi  May
Dizzy..................fet  waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf    E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi  E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf    May
Newbee..............ivf  May
Penelope...........icsi  May
Silver..................ivf    May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui    May
Isis.....................icsi  May/june
JK.......................isci  May/June
Adele.................fet    June/July 
Pollita.................iui    Sept
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

                                  
Helen      bfp        scan  23rd April
Sqwelsh  bfp        scan  19th April    
Mollylew  pupo    otd    20th April  
Mrs T        pupo    otd    20th April    
Danni      pupo    otd    26th April  
les            pupo    otd    2nd may

hello all.
me and my big mouth.
i have copied and pasted the list from a couple of days back and updated les (congratulations) from the top of the one list to the bottom of the pupo/otd list. my first official undertaking.
i'm sorry if there are any omissions please tell me if i need to update anything and i will do.
sorry, i'm in a bit of a hurry as it's my birthday and we are going out for a spot of dinner so i havn't got time to post properly yet.
it wont be beer and chips, it may be beer and roast potatoes tonight, we might go posh.
hello all  
be back later hopefully, if not drunk.

**..


----------



## les0090

Happy birthday farm boy.!! Xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Congratulations Les!!!- Excellent news and sounds fantastic quality. Rest up now xxx

Thanks farmboy for updating list- you have a hard act to follow with Ravan being so efficient. And happy birthday!!

Ravan, really good to hear you sounding so positive, you are definitely owed some major me time away from ivf xx

Redkay, so sorry to hear your news. What horrible mixed emotions to have to go through. Massive hug  

Afm, got my trigger shot tonight then egg collection early Thursday- so nervous  xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Les whoop whoop, wow doesn't get much better than that, chuffed for you! Relax and enjoy pupo ness! xx

Redkay I am so sorry to hear about one of your babies hon, very, very hard for you both.  Good that you are focussing on the positives though xx

** well fantastic first list! I have tried my best to insert the Happy Birthday banner here but it keeps failing....so Happy Birthday, enjoy your beer and posh chips  massive good luck to you both for tomorrow's scan xx

Ravan you're fab! Xx

Mrs t bone you're fab too xx

Love to all you lovelies xx

Afm first jab tonight...horribly nervous about what lies at the end of this cycle...been here too many times. Big slap and **** kick required I think!


----------



## BexyPob

Welsh flower, brilliant   have you spoken to Amanda about your nerves?  You will be absolutely fine, I know it's easy for me to say but several of us on here have been through it many times and truly you will be fine, you'll have a lovely sleep, feel a bit drunk and have a lovely cuppa and some fab eggs at the end of it  xx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

Les - Congratulations!!  Two blasts will give you an excellent head start, put your feet up hun and enjoy being PUPO.

Redkay - so sorry hun, horrible news, must be gutting for you both     .  Stay positive for your little beanie, need all your strength to grow big and strong   

Welshflower - good luck for the trigger, I'm sure we all feel the same leading up to egg collection, its natural to be nervous but it really is fine, we wouldn't keep going back for more otherwise   

Jen - my 'personal delivery' is coming on Thurs, I am starting Sat too - its hard to believe its really happening isnt it    

Farmboy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! have a lovely evening, enjoy your beer and posh nosh   

I feel like you too Bexy, going from excited to scared/nervous/panicky!  too many emotions and I have been a bit like a crazy woman on the pill too?  Has the pill had any effect on anyone else?  Good luck with your 1st jab, the first one is the worst   

Good luck to all, keeping lots of things crossed for you PUPO ladies
Michellexxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

** Happy Birthday! Can you update me please to 7th scan on the 19th April many thanks.  

Les congrats on being PUPO fantastic news.

Redkay so sorry to hear your news hun it must be a really mixed bag of emotions hope you are ok.

WelshFlower wishing you the best of luck for EC on Thursday.

BexyPop good luck with the first jab tonight.
x


----------



## BexyPob

Michelle yes the pill sent me on a bit of an emotional frenzy tbh, I over-analysed everything and cried at almost anything, but bizarrely once I started doing the testogel it straightened me out again. Aren't hormones weird?!?! Lots of headaches too xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Les-that is amazing news, and I couldn't be happier for you!  Rest up now, and MILK being PUPO, you deserve it!  FX the other two make it to freeze, although I'm sure you won't need them!!  

Red-gosh I'm so sorry that one baby has perished, it must have been quite a shock for you.  Big hugs.  As you say, less to worry about with it being a single baby, but still, that won't help you, I'm sure!  xxx

**-fantastic list, but, more importantly,        to you!  I hope the roasties are just as you like them, and that Mrs ** spoils you rotten!  Isn't Mrs **'s scan tomorrow?  Good luck with that too!  xxx

Michelle-GL for Saturday!  You will feel a mixture of emotions, which are completely normal!  And when you start stimming, well, you'll have even more!!!  Go with the flow, is my advice!  xx

Bexy-GL with that first jab!  This cycle is going to be THE cycle, PMA hun!!!  xxx

Welsh Flower (can we call you Daffodil?)-GL with the trigger shot!  Such an apprehensive time, but I'm sure you will be fine.  Good luck for EC on Thurs, Axxxx

How are you feeling today Elizabeth?  Hope you're resting as much as possible?!!  

Love to everybody!  
Axxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

K - so sorry to hear your news today, thinking of you and Andy

** - happy birthday, hope you had a great evening. Good luck for tomorrows scan, I'm sure all will be well? I tell you what, I could do with a big cwtch from my Jethro tonight 

Welsh - good luck for Thurs in case I don't post before

No more personals sorry, I've had a very rough day. Tested this morning as I know 10dp6dt woud be reliable and got a faint line on a clearblue plus but nothing on the clinic test. Spoke to Amanda and went for bloods which came back less than 5 so not sure why I got a line on the one test. It was a very cruel way to get a BFN, especially as I was well prepared for a negative this morning. Gotta go through the routine until Friday which is OTD and then I can stop all the meds and take the weekend to deal with yet another disappointment. Please don't tell me that things could change by OTD, I know they won't and we are coming to terms with it. 

I had already spoken to Amanda to talk about the next cycle so will book a follow ASAP after Friday and get myself booked in so I can have that to focus on. Sorry for the late post, off to bed now so will try and catch up better tomorrow night. Thanks to my special ff girls who helped me through another tough day and for all the messages I've had through this 2ww, I couldn't wish for more support.


----------



## Love2BaMum

So sorry to hear your news MrsT   x


----------



## michelle.v

Ohh Mrs T             xxxxxx


----------



## les0090

for you Mrs T. XXXX


----------



## Danni162

Sorry to hear that Mrs T  

Les - well done being PUPO  fantastic news   

Redkay - Sorry to hear your bad news hope you and your partner can stay strong.  

** - Happy Birthday for yesturday - Did you have a nice meal ?

Loopy - good luck with your scan tomorrow hope you are able to move on  

It is much better being back in work now keeps my mind off things and stops me going mad on the google.com 

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## les0090

Good luck for scan today Mrs **!!!! XX


----------



## Ravan

** good luck with scan today.And happy belated birthday  

Mrs T     

Les hope your resting up   

Hope everyone is well today. Raining hard here.


----------



## lillsbills

Mrs T - that curved ball came and smacked you in the **** again! damn... so very very sorry..    perhaps we need to play Indian rules and try tampering with it next time.  Take care x
** - good luck to your and Mrs ** today.
Red - so sorry, I was talking to DH about it, if this was a 'normal' pregnancy we would never know how many babies there were until the 3 month scan... is it a good thing, having soo much information soo early?  Take care of yourself and that little darling you have inside.
Les - Whooopp.. congratulations, take it easy now.

Sorry not many personals as on late night again today so have to leave now to get to work.
Much love to all though.


----------



## farm boy

hello my fertility friends.
mrs t. i can hardly believe it. that came as a very unhappy surprise for us this morning as we did not think it was your time for 
testing yet.
i get it that you dont want to be told that things may change when you already know that it is a done deal. i have spoken to jethro
this morning and rubbed his head on your behalf. cwch with your dh and please know that we would make it all right for you
and mr t (sorry) if only we could.
sorry to read your news red, but hoping that your embi is super strong and will stay put for all your sakes, good luck.
thanks you all very much for the birthday wishes. we did have a very nice night out, big dinner (i will be known as fat boy again
if i'm not carefull),very nice beer and the best of company (mrs **) too. i didn't get drunk but was was very sleepy by 11 pm. 
i will have to update the ** signature to reflect my new found maturity, i was in my thirties when we started this ttc journey 
and as much as i like you all i'm hoping to be off this thread before my next birthday but hopefully still talking to you all 
on another one instead.
audrey you were asking about gp's. our gp has been nothing short of brilliant. she has done all our blood tests for two cycles
and always see's us asap when we ask for an appointment either in person or by phone. i think she see's us as needing support 
and so is more than ready to help where she can. it certainly appears from reading other posts that not all gp's share this view so i
guess you can only ask and hope for the best.
very glad to see that les has joined the the pupo team and hoping that the next fortnight goes well and quickly for you and 'farm man'.

got more to say but we have to scoff a bit of dinner quick and go for our scan asap.
look out cardiff here we come.
bye for now.

**..


----------



## Love2BaMum

Wishing you and your wife lots of luck for today ** x


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t what can I say that I haven't already, life is so cruel. Sending huge hugs, hope you've been kept busy and a bit distracted by work xx

** bursting to know how you got on with your scan, don't keep us waiting too long xx


----------



## farm boy

*ravens list.*
Loopy.................iui 7th scan 19th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c 30th april
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
StaceyEmma......icsi E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf May
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

Helen bfp scan 23rd April  
Sqwelsh bfp scan 19th April 
Mollylew pupo otd 20th April  
Mrs T pupo otd 20th April  
Danni pupo otd 26th April 
les pupo otd 2nd may


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks to everyone for all the lovely good luck messages for tomorrow. Had crappy last day at work but least it distracted me from tomorrow!

Cheers Loopy, Bexypob, Michelle, Dwrgi (yes, I like daffodils!! ), Mrs T. xx

Oh Mrs t, so so sorry. That was an extra crappy way to find out. Thinking of you and sending massive hugs to you both  

**- hope scan went well!!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Welsh flower - best of luck for tomorrow x

**- hope scan went well, please could you update list iv had my EC confirmed for 18th June  

Mrs T - so sorry sending big hugs 

Les- congratulation on being PuPo 

Afm- been feeling abit under the weather today think I have a cold coming :-(  it also turned on my scheduled date for egg collection has fallen when I should be having my final exams so iv decided to sit them early to get them out the way before I start injecting don't want to have any added unessacery stress so 4 weeks to study for 3 exams .... Eeeeek 

 to all x


----------



## farm boy

hello my fishermans friends.
you had better all stop being so nice to us were not used to it, you'll end up making us soft. actually in reality we are pretty soft already.
in fact mrs ** already rescues worms off the lane so that they dont get squashed if a car comes along.
we got to the clinic in good time today so were early enough to make best use of the drinks and biscuits (buttery swirls very nice).
i knew mrs ** was in for a treat when i saw 's4erm' in the car park,
mrs ** had told me that the LL's number plate was actually 'jizz', as it turns out she was lying.
anyway we did see him in passing and i must say he is a handsome sod too, good job i married mrs ** when i did or i might have trouble
hanging on to her. in fact i almost fancy him myself (not true).(probably).
we had the very friendly lorraine doing the scan, very quick to see all the right bits and very gentle with it. nothing like a trainee consultant we had a couple of times at our local hospital who we named 'the porridge man' as it appeared he thought that he was making breakfast for a bunch of hungry navvi's.
anyhoo all was just perfect (horray) a very thin lining, just what we were meant to see. our donor has had her scan also and all is well with her too. so we are back for another scan next week and possibly et could be the first week in may.
mrs ** has now got to take her psycho pills otherwise known as progynova, 3 a day till monday and then 4 a day from then on.
it is quite a different drug regime to what we have done before and so we are hoping that the science has moved on and this is the best possible way of doing it now.

intralipids. i am a known sufferer of PHS which is a disease known to many men in my position. it stands for 'panicy husband sydrome' and means that we worry about our wives alot especially at times like these.
so we have asked amanda about intralipids. i have not done alot of research on the subject yet but we are wondering whether it is worth a shot. i would like to think we tried our very best to get the best result. amanda seemed very casual about the idea and said we could have the treatment at our next scan if we wished. i am so far all for it if there are no risks to our ttc but we need to look into more yet. if any of you have any opinions or thoughts on the subject (for or against) that maybe usefull to us please feel free to let us hear it.

mrs t. still gutted to hear your news and hoping you and your dh will be okay.
jethro's pedigree certificate arrived through the post today, so it is official.  i have taken a picture of it and have posted it with his other pics at photobucket.com. if you look at 'farmboy20000'  's profile you will be able to see your handywork.

thankyou all for being so nice, for the birthday cheer and for well wishes for mrs **'s scan. too many of you have posted us for me too reply tonight but i will try and do better tomorrow.

if you think i can improve the list please tell me.
thanks for the reply ravan.
if any info is wrong tell me ..... and then tell me again and i will put it right.

bless you all.

**..


----------



## Jen.80

** I hope you enjoyed your birthday yesterday & the scan went well today.

Welshflower good luck for EC tomorrow  

Michelle Saturday is nearly here  

Mrs T I hope you’re ok, it is such a hard journey to be on  

Mrs R good luck with your exams

AFM my medication arrived today so it’s starting to feel real. I’d requested an autoject pen for the injections as I was quite anxious about injecting myself. I have a number of scars on my stomach from previous operations so the injections can be painful. Unfortunately the pen wasn’t there & I started to panic that I couldn’t go through all this again   I’ve calmed down now & spoken to Amanda who said she can give me one. Roll on Saturday


----------



## Jen.80

** we must have posted at the same time. I'm so pleased to hear that your scan went well, good luck for next week


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Loopy.................iui    7th scan 19th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 19th April
Mrs **................deivf may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c 30th april
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Kw33newbie......icsi  April
Hjones...............icsi  April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
StaceyEmma......icsi  E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi  May
Dizzy..................fet  waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf    E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi  E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf    May
Newbee..............ivf  May
Penelope...........icsi  May
Silver..................ivf    May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui    May
Isis.....................icsi  May/june
JK.......................isci  May/June
mrs.r2011..........ec    18 june
Adele.................fet    June/July 
Pollita.................iui    Sept
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

                                  
Helen      bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelsh  bfp        scan  19th April    
Mollylew  pupo    otd    20th April  
Mrs T        pupo    otd    20th April    
Danni      pupo    otd    26th April    
les            pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth pupo    otd      2nd may

done for you mrs r.
the very best of luck tomorrow welsh flower. i have updated you just in time. (if your names on the list it must be happening)    
thankyou les hope you are doing well
thankyou also jen. injections no fun best of luck be brave.


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck for tomorrow Daffodil (that's Welsh flower) Xx

Great news on your scan Mrs **. Won't be long now. Mr ** I think you have missed Elizabeth off your list. She is otd 2nd may too. 

Hello everyone else. Xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u know I'm so so sorry and my thoughts. Always here for u

** hehehehehe loved your post about lyndon. Intralipids is a infusion taken via iv. Its made from soya so totally safe, its to lower nk cell activity in the uterus which can attack an embryo in nk cell activity is high


----------



## Welsh Flower

**, your comments about Lyndon's car and the 'porridge man' really tickled me... I'm still chuckling! Yey, on scan and that all well with donor too.

Thanks for well wishes, and to Les, Michelle, MrsR and Jen xxxx


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, I am gutted for you and DH.  So awful for hopes to be raised and then dashed.  Such a cruel journey. x

Redkay, I am so sorry to hear that one embie has perished.  Are you 12 weeks now?  Hopefully your other embie will stay strong.  It's a good idea to have a scan in a couple of weeks for peace of mind.  

Les, Elizabeth Molli and Danni, hope you are getting lots of rest and keeping sane during the 2ww.

** and Mrs **, glad your scan went well today for you and your donor.  

Welshflower, good luck for EC tomorrow.

Loopy, I hope you get the news you want from your scan and that you are ready to go.

Bexy, great that you are finally on your way.

Jen, glad you got the 'pen' sorted.  We girls do tend to panic and the lovely Amanda soon puts our minds at rest.

Mrs R, good luck with the studying.  Hope things are not to stressful.

Jo, how are you hun?

Dwrgi, how are you enjoying the hols?  I've been back in school for three days now and feel as if I need another holiday.

Michelle, good luck for Saturday.

Lills, how are you?

Ravan, I hope to be joining you soon with the veggie growing.  We cleared the allotment last week and and hoping to get some veg in in the next week or so, weather permitting.  

Hi to anyone I've missed. 

Think we could do with a


----------



## SoneaSze

Happy belated birthday **!

So very gutted for you Mrs T, but you have a plan and know what you're doing next, which helps. Big hugs to you and dh.


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today loopy,lets hope this ones it  

Daffodil (flower   ) hope e/c goes well for you.

Molly 1 more day   

Sqwelsh let us know how your scan goes today  

Siany get planting   tastes so much better when you grow your own  

Dwrgi,les ,son,Mrs T,Kara,bexy,**,Lills,mrs r,michelle,JK,stacey and anyone else I've missed......big hugs all round   

hope the 2wwers are not going to mental.


----------



## Gwennie

Morning everyone,

Haven't been able to access the internet for a few days, and just spent the last hour catching up with all your posts. This site definitely moves very fast, and I have to say-when you read over all your posts you really get a sense of how strong, determined and positive you all are to try everything within your power to realise your dream, no matter how tortuous the path-  it really is inspirational reading your stories, and as someone who's new to all of this, it really does help.

Mrs T- you were one of those inspirational ladies that welcomed me to this thread first of all. No words will help I'm sure, but thinking of you and hope you're making time for yourself. So Sorry x

**- Happy belatedBirthday! Glad all went well with the scan and thanks for taking over the list!

Elizabeth123- Glad ET went ok- hope youre managing to rest up

Les- Brill news! Hope the first of those 16 days are not dragging too much for you, take care

Redkay- was so sorry to read about your truly bitter sweet scan the other day, such a mix of emotions I'm sure. Make sure you look after yourself and that strong little bean of yours.

Welshflower- Wishing you all the best for this morning - have been reading your past posts and your story sounds similar to mine. Will be thinking of you- deep breaths

Danni162- Hope being back in work is keeping you busy but not stressing you out too much- take care

BexyPob- Hope the jabs are going ok and the required kick has done its job!!

MrsR2011- Good luck with the revising, glad you've decided to take them early- one less thing to worry about!

Jen80- Hope you've managed to find room in the fridge for it all, ours came same time!

Ravan, Michelle, Lills, Loopy,Kara,Siany, Soneasze- hope you're doing OK too!

AFM, well meds have arrived, stared at the box for a bit, then set it all up on the table, then took pictures, then panicked, then put all in the fridge, then worried that the pessaries didnt need to go in the fridge, then worried about temp in fridge, then panicked some more, then put the little blue bag full of 'goodies' in the utility to try and forget about it til I need too!!!!! Sure you'r experiences of that first delivery were a  little bit like that!- or maybe I'm just a ridiculous worrier!!!! My DH has decided that what will surely help is a Kinder egg a day, so I might start a little collection of the toys- they say a hobby is good for you!!! Just waiting for a/f to arrive ( another irony on this rollercoaster) so we can get things moving!

Hugs to you all,
Gwennie xx


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T, there are no words


----------



## les0090

Gwennie - love the kinder egg idea! Time does go slightly quicker once things start happening. Now the meds have arrived it should fly by. Saying that, these last 2 days have gone really slowly for me. I have been very lazy tho so I think tomorrow I will start being a bit more active or these next 2 weeks are going to reall draaaaaag by. XXX

Loopy - good luck for today. Hope it's the last scan.  

Hi everyone else. XX


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Loopy.................iui      7th scan 19th April
Welsh flower......icsi    E/C 19th April
Mrs **................deivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
Sainy..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Hjones...............icsi    may
StaceyEmma......icsi    E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi    May
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle v..............ivf    E/C May 21st
Jen80..................icsi    E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf      May
kw33Newbie.......ivf      ec 7th may
Penelope...........icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
JK.......................isci    May/June
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates

                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelsh        bfp        scan  19th April    
Mollylew        pupo    otd    20th April  
Mrs T              pupo    otd    20th April    
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may


----------



## Flash123

Cheers ** for adding me on - I'm sort of an honorary crgw girl. Sneaky really, cycling at ivf Wales with immunes at crgw. Can't stay away from the place  Glad to hear dw's scan went well. 

I am so hopeless at personals so I apologise now. Those ladies who are receiving your 'goodies' - things really start to get exciting now. 

Redkay - my luv to you and dh. 

Afm today I am 3dp3dt. - if 'flick' and 'flack' are planning on staying around on mother ship for a while they need to start thinking about having a moving in party Some time soon. Considering what happened at et I am thrilled that I haven't had any soreness . I must be thankful to the wonderful grace for that. Thanks to her experience and skill she must have stopped prity soon into complications and decided on a different route. This treatment, as it is our last , I was so determined I was going to do things differently. In the past I have taken it really easy and rested up. Usually I am quite an active person so this time I was going to get out and about, lots of walks etc but OMG.... I have morphed into such a lazy moo  I am not back in school till next mon, dh is back in work and I just cannot be bothered to do anything. 

Take care all xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks for all the good luck messages. Really helps knowing there are people behind us and I know you all understand and share the moments of fear, excitement etc!

Elizabeth, 3 days down already, def think you've every right to be the laziest person ever, do what ever fells right!  Just take care of yourself xx

Gwennie, yey to drugs arriving, I bet it seems that bit more real and it will all be here before you know it.

Afm, egg collection this morning went well. I was pretty terrified but for any newbies worried about egg collection I can honestly say I didn't feel a thing and slept through it all. Can't even rememeber being brought back in the room despite fact I apparenty was talking (hope I wasn't saying anything embrassing!) And.... got 5 eggs, all mature!!!! Whoop, whoop! So much better than we expected given only had 5 follicles and 2 were pretty small last scan so really chuffed. Just got to wait for tomorrow now to see how fertilisation goes.    

Was wondering if anyone could tell me how et is compared to the 'dildocam' scans i.e. is it much worse or painful at all. When we get to that stage   just trying to decide whether to ask for sedation for that too or whether I will be ok without. I am the biggest softie and my own worst enemy with my nerves!

Love and hugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Glad it all went O.K today Welsh flower- was thinking of you. I'm the biggest wuss ever so hearing that it's nothing to worry about is a huge relief!! Feet up and try and relax. Take care x

Elizabeth- Hope Flick and Flack are busy enjoying their move in party! X

Happy Thursday! One day til weekend! G x


----------



## les0090

Welsh flower glad ec went well 5 eggs sound a great number. I haven't had ec myself but et didn't hurt at all. My only problem was shakey legs in those bloody stirrups!! Def nothing to worry about pain-wise tho. Xxx
My dh didn't feel a thing either as he kindly pointed out when it was over!!!


----------



## lillsbills

Welsh Flower or are you officially Daffodil now?    ET is nothing, no discomfort at all... like Les says the only bit is your legs get a bit tired being in the stirrups but I found counting the little marks on the ceiling a good way to pass the time.. oh and lets not forget LL is close by and you get to see the embies on screen.  It passes quickly and its honestly fine x


----------



## michelle.v

Evening All   
Welshflower, so pleased for you hun, I always worry beforehand even though I know its OK, glad its all over now.  The ET is just like a smear test, they scan your belly (like you will have when you are pg   ) and put a small tube inside and flush the eggs into you.  I didnt find painfull at all, however if you have problems down below things may be different, I dont think Elizabeth had an easy time did you hun?  I would ask Amanda if she thinks you will be OK?  Have you had any trouble having smears before?
5 eggs is fab keeping all things crossed and hope they get jiggy tonight   
Elizabeth I would def put your feet up - there is no better excuse for having a chill out couple of weeks, you deserve it   

My supplies came today and OH MY there seems like loads of stuff         I never had so much last time??  I know that the suprecure is what I need to start with, but the other stuff in boxes that I have to mix myself??  Didnt have this last time.  Will have to call tomorrow and see whats what, does anyone know what Prognova is and when I need to take it?
I know how you feel Gwennie, it is REALLY happening now!!! My fridge is full, and there are lots of syringes - ah well its all in a good cause 

Michellexxx


----------



## les0090

Michelle  progynova is oestrogen, used for stimming. Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

WelshFlower fab news on the 5 eggs well done!

Ladies njust had to pop on to tell u all that my scan went really well today, I had 1 follicle at 17mm and a triple lining yay! IUI is on Monday can't believe we've got to this stage I'm soooooo chuffed.  x


----------



## les0090

Hooray loopy that's brilliant!  Better late than never. Xxx


----------



## Devonmaid

just wanting to send big         to Mrs T  and Red so sorry for your news but both sounding positive for future so bring it on
xx


----------



## Siany

Loopy, that's great news!

Welsh flower, a great result!


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Evening all,

******** - great news u must be pleased  

Welsh flower- will keep my fingers crossed for fertilisation  

Elizabeth123- message to flick and flack cuddle in tight   and liz it's your chance to milk being a lazy moo and get the DH to run round after you  

Jen, siany, gwennie- thanks for the gd luck messages I'm going to need it stressed.com!!!

**- thank for adding me to list 

Big   to all


----------



## BexyPob

Whoo hoo welsh flower on 5 eggs brilliant score, good luck for your call in the morning  et is fine as the others have said...only downside is wobbly legs and everyone trying to make normal conversation around your naked lady bits whilst waiting for LL to pass your embryos to Amanda lol, total loss of dignity  xx

Loopy fantastic news, slowly does it, you must be chuffed to bits! Roll on Monday, be here before you know it xx

Gwennie congrats on your Meds, it's v. Exciting when they arrive all that waiting is over! The progynova is to help a bit with the lining, you will either start following your scans  if you need a bit of extra help or after ec Amanda will advise you.  Don't worry about mixing the menopur you'll get the hang of it after the first one if you need extra help there are vids on you tube to show you xx

Michelle whoo hoo to you too on your drugs delivery, yes I'm just the same with checking, double checking and worrying some more.  Love the kinder idea...think you're on to something there xx

Hugs to all you 2 ww's hope you're coping xx
Afm I'm in for intralipids tomorrow and scan Monday so things are moving along slowly xx


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
glad things went well for you today loopy with your scan and your follicle. monday is not far away, i'm looking forward to adding your pupo status to the list, it's the good bit.
very glad thad that your ec went well today welsh, sleeping through the whole thing sounds very a pleasant way of spending the afternoon. here's hoping things go well in the petri tonight.
hope everybody is okay tonight.

**..


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi  

Just a quick post to let u know had scan today and we have one little bean with heartbeat and measuring 7 weeks so all on track, due date is 6th December... I am so in love  and so so happy xx


----------



## michelle.v

Sqwelch  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     So chuffed for you hun!!!  Take care of yourself now, make sure you take it easy little bubba will be taking all your energy to grow.

What a fab early Christmas pressie!         

Michellexx


----------



## les0090

Squelch - that's fantastic news!!! You must be over the moon. So pleased for you. XXXX


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck Molly.   XX


----------



## mollylew

Congratulations Squelch, wonderful news x

It was another BFN for me this morning.

Les - Wishing you and all the pupo ladies all the love and luck in the world x x x


----------



## Danni162

Sqwelsh - congratulations  

Molly - Sorry to hear about the BFN - sending lots of hugs   

WelshFlower - Glad the EC went well - the ET is as the girls have advised like a smear test - nothing to worry about and i am a big baby lol

Loopy - Great news hope all goes well on monday  

All my symptoms have gone just have period pains so feel like it is over now. Still no sign of implantation bleeding. I just keep


----------



## Ravan

sqwelsh many congratulations to you both! Good to see all is on track  

Danni got everything crossed for you,hang in there  

Molly so so sorry,sending you and hubby massive hugs,so sorry    

welsh flower good luck with the call today

Loopy.....finally   well done! And good luck for monday


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi All, how is everybody?  LOads going on, and I so agree with Gwennie about the positivity on here!  Really amazing!

**-I am so delighted that the scan went well, must be a huge relief.  You will find that Amanda is pretty casual about anything and everything.  She is the most unruffled person I know.  What she will probably say is to have intralipds 'can't do any harm'.  If you do have intralipids, you will feel as if you have done EVERYTHING in your power to make this treatment work, so I'd be inclined to say, 'go for it'!  Good on Mrs ** for rescuing worms, and for renaming LL's number plate, which is far better than S4ERM!  GL to you both!

Mollylew-so sorry it's a BFN.  It really sucks.  Treat yourself today, lots of TLC.  Be kind to yourself and cry and sceam and shout if you need to, this is the pits.  You will get there, though, one way or another, Axx xxx

Les-how you doing hun?  Take it easy a little while longer, while he implantation window is still open, anyway!  Having said that, there is only so much staring at the ceiling that can be done!  Thinking of you, Axxx

Danni-I have heard many women say that they feel period pain in the run up to finding out they are preggers, so hang on in there hun, Axxx

Daffodil (!)-well done with EC!  Excellent number, and all mature too!  Wowsers!  xxx

Sqwelch-so pleased to hear how your scan went.  Brilliant news!  xx

Bexy-time does move slowly at this stage doesn't it, but it will be worth it!  Good luck with the intralipids! xxx

Siany-back in on Monday-ugh, where have the hols gone  Loads to do in the next few weeks too, with exam classes etc., yada yada!!  How's the acu going?? xx

Hi to Mrs T, Raver, Kara, michelle, Mrs R, Lils, Devon, Elizabeth, and everybody else!  

Saw Amanda for post cycle post mortem yesterday.  Quite interesting.  She was delighted with how my cycle had gone (apart from the end result) and we know my body responds well to stimms, so that was positive.  Good eggs, good sperm, etc.  (So why aren't I preggers?!).  Anyway, her take on failure to implant was chromosomal abnormalities, so old eggs, I guess.  She's happy to do another cycle with intralipids and steroids, to cover all bases.  Also to try IMSI too- what the heck, considering how much money you're throwing at it all.  Possibly less menopur to get fewer follies too, and better eggs  (she said that Umesh's max dose is 375 in any circumstance, and he winces when she says she recommends 450.  Interesting!)  Or, she's happy to look at DE (I'd have the intralipids too, the works, **), so it's our call.  5% chance with OE, and 45-50% chance with DE.  I told her I'd get back to her after I'd robbed a bank!!  I'm so not funny.

Anyway, if anybody has any comments or suggestions, please feel free!  

Love to you all, and hope you all have a good day, Amanda xxxxx
P.S. My mother thinks Ruby is NOT preggers, as there is no swelling etc.  Why does she sleep all day then?  A visit to the vets now, methinks.  Great!  Two barren women in one household!!


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning all and thanks again for all your lovely responses, really does keep the hope up.

Cheers Gwennie. I take some beating in the 'wuss' stakes so if I'm fine you will be!! Congrats on meds arriving. Seems like such a massive box! You'll be starting in no time!

Thanks Les- know what you mean about shakey legs!!

Lillsbills- I'll answer to most things   Thanks for your comments on et, that helps.

Cheers Michelle- I do get very nervous for smears too, so stupid as my nerves cause the pain! I'm sure the nurses think OMG you're in your thirties get over it! I've just started on my progynova tablets today (day after et). Don't worry they tell you about each bit of medication as you go along so not too much to worry about and remember at once! Not long now!

Cheers Loopy and so pleased for you.. at last I bet you're thinking!! And yay to triple lining. Roll on Monday- just few days to get through  

Thanks Siany and Mrs R. 

Bexypob- thanks for description about et- everyone is helping put my mind at rest although I'll still prob be bag of nerves!!

Ta farmboy. Really pleased scan went well.

Squelch- wonderful news. Really excellent, so pleased for you

Danni- still a little while to go so try to hang on in there. I know I would be the same symptom spotting constantly as it's only natural but like everyone says it often doesn't seem to prove anything either way. Big hug to you   and praying all will be good.

Molly- I'm so very sorry. Really thinking of you and sending you massive hugs   

Thanks Ravan, sending you big hugs still   

Dwrgi, sounds like some good positives from your meeting and that there are still some options to try but such a tough decision. I think this is one where you must just listen to your heart and hopefully that will tell you whether it is time to try something different. Whatever you choose you want to go into it feeling completely happy with your choice so take your time and try not to pressure yourselves into making quick decision. Really thinking of you xxx Ps. let us know about Ruby.. fingers crossed for her x

Afm, well as I was writing this email LL called. 3 of the 5 embies have fertilised so average result and feeling relieved. ET booked for Sunday morning. One question I was hoping you might all be able to help with- do they advise you on how many eggs to go back depending on quality or is it completely down to us to decide. I feel I don't know enough about whether more likely to be successful putting 2 back, or is this more risky of not going to full term because of risks associated with being pregnant with twins.

Hi to everyone not mentioned by name. Thanks to everyone for ongoing support through this first ivf journey, means a lot.  Best of luck and lots of hugs to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Welsh flower......icsi    et 22nd  April
Loopy.................iui      23rd  April
Mrs **................deivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
Sainy..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Hjones...............icsi    may
StaceyEmma......icsi    E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi    May
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle v...........ivf      E/C May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf      May
kw33Newbie.......ivf      ec 7th may
Penelope...........icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
JK.......................isci    May/June
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelsh        bfp        scan  19th April    
Mollylew        pupo    otd    20th April  
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may


----------



## farm boy

hello all.
very sorry to hear your news this moring mollylew it is everyones biggest fear. here's hoping that you and your husband
will be able to get through this and move forward again soon.

sqwelch mrs ** has renamed bert and ernie 'bernie'. hope it is all going to go great for you all from here on. 
it always amazes me that you get a heart beat so early. they turn from something to small to see into a real little being
in the blink of an eye. things move so very fast. good luck bernie!

welshflower. you are on top!

dwrgi really glad that your follow up went well. there are always options available, some easier to consider than others and 
none without difficulties of their own but they do exist which can be a comfort. i am glad that your possitivity has not left you.
so you think that the intralipids is worth a go. are there really no down sides or dangers to pg with it? i havent found any 
on tinternet yet. but still have more looking to do.
glad to know that amanda is generaly very cool about things, i didn't know whether to take it as a sign of being unconvinced
about the treatment. you are dead right we do want to do everything we can and if i have to sell something to pay for it 
(my body to medical science maybe) (mortician turns to scientist 'look george have you ever seen something like that before?
scientist replies 'no barry i have not, how do you think he was able to survive this long without a brain?)
then it will always be worth the efforts.

mrs ** blames you all for the burnt toast we now have to endure every morning, as reading the ff posts seem to get in the 
way of breakfast. come to think of it the burnt porridge may be your fault too.

mrs ** says many things, including 'et is not painfull at all' so put your mind at rest welshflower i think all the ff ladies 
are in agreement.

danni we are hoping that you are jumping the gun and all is well. keep calm and carry on.

thanks kara for info, your always there keeping an eye out for us.

all the best,

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

You're a star **!!!  The mortician analogy made me laugh!!!!  As did the burnt breakfast scenario!!!  Perhaps switch to crackers instead?!

As far as I know, there are no risks with using intralipids, etc., and as Kara says, as they are a natural substance, are quite safe to use.  I REALLY regret not asking for intralipds last cycle, as it was on my mind the entire time.  Wish I had now-feel as if I didn't quite do enough, which is what we all want to avoid!!  Amanda is amazingly sanguine about everything, and you do wonder whether she is keeping things back, but it's just her way.  She is incredibly chilled!  

Have to say, I'm not always positive-there are days when I just don't want to get out of bed, and I frequently get upset when I'm out shopping if I see a baby or a pregnant woman.  Really upsets me!  Hey ho, onwards and upwards, eh?!

Welsh Flower-well done on the three fertilized eggs!  Fabulous.  The clinic generally seem to put two back (are only allowed to put two back if you're under 40), but I'm sure they would be happy just to transfer one embryo if you were afraid of the prospect of a multiple birth.  Freeze the other?  It's your call, and you'd need to speak to them about it.

Love to all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jen.80

Gweenie I’m glad your medication arrived safely, when do you start?

Welsh Flower congratulations on your 3 eggs fertilising & good luck for Sunday  

Michelle I too wondered what the Prognova was. I think you start tomorrow the same as me. It feels a relief to finally be starting.

Loopy good luck for Monday  

Sqwelch congratulations on your scan it must have been wonderful to see a heartbeat  

Molly so sorry to see your news  

Danni  try not to worry as you just don’t know until you test. On my last cycle I didn’t have any symptoms & was convinced it hadn’t worked but I got a BFP.

Dwrgi I’m glad that your meeting with Amanda went well. As others have said you need to go with your heart, good luck with whatever you decide.

AFM I start the nasal spray tomorrow. I feel excited to get starting after what feels like a long wait. I hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry I've been AWOL but I have been reading and thinking of you all

** - so glad to hear mrs FBs scan went to plan and you are another step closer to your man cub. As the girls have said there is no harm in intralipids (other than to your wallet at £250 a shot). My advice would be think about whether you would regret it if you didn't do it. I go by the no stone unturned approach these days but only you both know how you feel about it.
Thank you for posting my Jethro's certificate, it almost put a smile on my face. Please can you take me off the list for now. I hope to have a plan for treatment next week so will let you know when to add me back in. 

Loopy - good luck for Monday, you must be thrilled to have your date

Welsh - good luck for ET, my advice on number to transfer depends on how you feel about having twins. If you are happy and not afraid of the risk then go for two. If you have any doubts then one at a time is the way to go

Molly - I'm so very sorry, I feel your pain and PM'd you earlier

Sqwelch - congratulations, you must be so happy

Dwrgi - glad your appt went well and sounds like you have a lot to think about too. Will compare notes after my FU

Danni - hang in there, no pressure but we could do with some good news

Bexy - my lovely lady, this is your cycle and I'm with you all the way. I'm ticking off your milestones and can't wait to celebrate with you soon xxx

I'll try and catch up with everyone else better over the weekend. I've really struggled to hold it together this week so needed to keep to myself. I don't know why but it's hit me so much harder than I was prepared for, I should be used to bfns by now but I just feel really stressed out. I cant give up until I become a mother but im not really sure how much longer I can carry on. I booked my FU today so need to just let all the pain out this weekend and then move forward with a plan. Thanks for all your thoughts and PM's


----------



## farm boy

done for you mrs t.
take care of yourself.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T, so v sorry to hear of your pain. There is no way to prepare for a BFN, and no matter how much you try to convince yourself that you will be okay, it is still really hard when it actually comes. It is THE worst feeling ever and takes time to come to terms with. This all seems so trite but I know how you feel and if there's anything that I can do, I'm here with big hugs and lots of support, like everybody else. Take care of yourself and give yourself time and COME BACK FIGHTING! XX

Girls, I think I've made a boob! We discussed meeting up tomorrow, and I forgot everything about it. I've gone and booked a hairdresser's appointment and dont want to cancel. So sorry girls. Any suggestions for another date? Would be so lovely to meet up, feel like a real dufus. 

Love to you all, A x


----------



## kllew

Help with menopur please!! I'll try and explain as best I can.........

Hi all, I'm on day 3 of stimms with 225 of menopur (600iu). I can get two doses of 225 out of a mixed vial, and then that leaves another 150 units spare in the vial. When I mixed up a second vial tonight, I found it really difficult because I was having to add the 150 units from the first vial, and then add some more from the new vial. Trouble is, that really blunted the needle.

How have the rest of you managed this? Am I being dull?


----------



## Audrey H

Hello everyone,

There have been lots of posts since Monday when I was last on here.
I was sorry to read the sad posts about BFN - Molly and Mrs T  
Redkay - the loss of one of your twins.  Life is so cruel    

Then there is the good news, Les - congrats on being pupo, not long until otd for you, not from my point of view anyway  
Welsh flower - congrats on the eggs and good luck for the transfer
Loopy - congrats on the lining, only 2 days until Monday
** - so glad that the scan went well for mrs ** and you
Sqwelch - congrats, such lovely news


Dwrgi and Mrs T, I can understand how you both feel, and although I haven't had any tx yet, since my miscarriage (2 years ago this weekend) I have been finding it hard to cope with life some days and wallow in self pity quite often. I can't think how it must feel to have gone through so much only to have it all taken away from you.  Dwrgi - 'old eggs' is what I was told this week too, not in that phrase but the implication was there 1%with oe and 40% with de. (1st appointment with Amanda was this week).

afm - need to do some thinking and decide if we go with IUI, for a last call on oe or go with de - not sure if IUI is worth it   
Amanda said that IVF was not a good idea as it was too invasive for not much chance with low amh, and IUI was a better option because fertilisation was not a problem for us as the miscarriage proved.  We need to do some serious thinking but I think de is really the best option.

Sorry was wallowing in self pity then, shakes self out of it!

So,

Thanks ** for adding me to the list, when i decide what to do I'll let you know dates.

And thanks to who ever it was that blew my bubbles up from 4 to 10, I love bubbles  

Sweet dreams to eveyone.

Lots of    A xxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Hope everyone is well.

Molly, so so sorry for your BFN. There's nothing I can say that would help just know that I am thinking of you. XX 

Danni - from what I've been googling (I know! I can't help it!) hcg doesn't get into your blood until about a week after et. Also when I was pg with my DD I didn't have any symptoms at all. XX  

Just a quick message to any of you considering DE. When I spoke to Lyndon the other day he said that the chances of me getting a BFP with the embryos I've had put back was 60 - 70%. So there is more of a chance that I am pg than not at the moment. (I will apologise now if I end up with a BFN after saying that though! I'm not one who likes tempting fate but seeing as that's the reason I am here - what the hell) XXXX

Love to you all.


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning everyone

Les - that a fantastic percentage, far better that 40% and way way better than 1%.  I really hope that you get your BFP, May is a lucky month for so many things and that has to be one of them.    Thanks for telling, like you say that's what your here for so what the hay!  

Hope that everyone has a good Saturday, I just rolled on the net to see what was happening and I'm still logged on to the site from last night, even though I logged off.  Oh well at least I didn't have to think what my password was  

lots of love A xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Audrey H, Mrs T, Siany, Les, Mrs.R2011, Jen.80, Welsh Flower, BexyPob, farmboy, Danni126 and Ravan thank you so much for all the messages of support.

Farm Boy I hope Mrs **’s scan goes well not long now.

Sqwelch125 massive congratulations on the scan, fantastic news!

Mollylew so sorry to hear you had a BFN hun  

Dwrgi glad you are putting your plan of attack together for your next cycle, wishing you lots of luck.

Welsh Flower (aka Daffoldil) wishing you the very best of luck for ET on Sunday, great news!

Jen.80 hope the nasal spray was ok today.

Audrey H good luck with whatever you decide, I’m still hoping we’ve got a chance with IUI.

Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## lillsbills

Mrs T - we never get used to the pain that a BFN gives us and its not the kind of thing that gets easier, each time its a kick in the stomach. Time, thats the only thing that will make it bearable.. thinking of you 

Molly -  so sorry for you both.

Les - You go girl.. whoooppp... bed in there little embies 

Audrey - me, you and Dwrgi need to ask for a group discount if we all go with DE  it's worth a shot and if we all go to Valencia we can have a FF holiday too... lol! I don't know about you, but I have given up on my own eggs, they have proved thoroughly unreliable and I can't go through it again knowing there is such a small chance it will work. It's down to you and how strong you feel.. if you are able to give it another go then go for it, it can work and hang onto that. If like me, your just not able to cope with another failure... well, then I suppose other things have to be looked at.

Hi to everyone else, I hope your all ok and enjoying the hugs going around... Sarah, Jo, Raver, Siany (I am ok thanks..well.. you know how it is..lol!) Jen and I am sure I have missed loads  to all.

** - thank you for yet again making me chuckle.. always a pleasure to read yours and Mrs **'s posts.

And... with that, with the knowledge that laughing really does make everything feel a little better my mate found this on Amazon the other day... I am sure it will have many of you all rolling with laughter, copy and paste it into your browser or just click on it... it is safe honest 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
soooo very very funny.

xx


----------



## farm boy

thanks lills, that is the funniest thing i have read for a long while.
glad your okay,
all the best from ** manor

**..


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Welsh flower......icsi    et 22nd  April
Loopy.................iui      23rd  April
Mrs **................deivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
Sainy..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Hjones...............icsi    may
StaceyEmma......icsi    E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi    May
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle v...........ivf      E/C May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf      May
kw33Newbie.......ivf      ec 7th may
Penelope...........icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
JK.......................isci    May/June
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelsh        bfp        scan  19th April    
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may


----------



## Emnige

lils


----------



## Welsh Flower

Mrs T, just wanted to send  you a massive hug   xxxxxx

Lills- that made me laugh!!

Hi to all xxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hello lovely ladies and lovely **,

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.
Welsh flower good luck tomorrow, hope it all goes brilliantly xx

Lills that tickled me . Put me down for the ff de trip to Valencia, I'm doubtful about this cycle with oe and like to have a forward plan and a holiday lol  xx

** how is Mrs ** getting along, not too many burnt breakfasts I hope! Goog luck for next scan xx

Molly really so sorry to hear your bad news, big hugs xx

Danni, les and Liz how are you pupos doing? Hope you're taking it easy xx

Audrey I hope you manage to think things through clearly it's such a hard journey xx

Loopy not long now  xx

Jen good luck with nasal spray, drink loads of water it all helps reduce any symptoms xx

Dwrgi it sounds as though you had a really informative follow up, interesting about Umesh and the 350! Hope the thinking about your plan isn't too stressful for you, sounds as though there are many ladies on here at the moment thinking about de's as a next step, big hugs xx

Afm intralipids yest went well, lovely rest on those comfy beds and then in for progress scan on Monday


----------



## Dwrgi

Just a very quick drive by, sorry girls, but I DO like the idea of a Spanish hols girls!!

Audrey-a friend of mine on another thread has managed to get preggers on her first IVF.  She had max dose of menopur and retrieved 6 eggs, three fertilized and two perfect embies returned.  Two weeks later, and the longed for two lines appeared.  She then had the results back for her amh test-0.2 ng/ml (bear in mind that Brits use the pmol scale, but it's roughly similar at this level).  Something to think about?  She is 38.  You just don't know what your body will do until it's given the chance.  Could you ask Amanda to do a IVF and convert to IUI if you don't respond as well as you'd hoped  Obviously more pricey too, so that would have to be factored in....

Anyway, got to run and take these two huskeys out, as OH is away for the day.  

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Lills         I needed that in my life!

Ladies DE has changed my life immeasurably and even if this pregnancy goes south ( unlikely to now I know!) I have 7 more chances in the freeze for me in Spain of amazing quality! I just couldn't cope with anymore cycles that ended in grief after 4 weeks of hope!

any questions please ask

K x


----------



## farm boy

hi bexypobs.
mrs ** is just fine(ish) on the psycho pills. 
i must try harder to be patient sometimes as she is a little more delicate than normal and my sense of humour is not appreciated (actually not a good idea at all) sometimes.
i can usually get round her by apologising for my insensitivity and reminding her that even though i am an idiot i love her completely.
if things get bad i can always make myself scarce, feed a cow or two and creep back later.
it's been a plan that has always worked so far.
i'm overstating it really, she's fine enough that we are going out for a pint tonight.

we are interested in the intralipids thing if you have any info to tell.
anything from  how you actually 'get' the treatment to any thoughts on it's effectiveness.
good luck monday.

thankyou soneasze for birthday greetings. very glad to see your profile pic back with us. i am hoping that you and yours are all okay
and that we may see more of you soon.

hi to all. i know that i am very poor at acknowledging you all, i am very aware that i dont say 'hi' back as much as it seems to come my way but it's not a snub it is really nice and i am just a bit cr&p. please carry on i will pass it back one day. i do notice it every time it happens, your efforts really are not wasted on us.
thankyou again.

**..


----------



## Danni162

Hi all need your help. Have been having strong period pains for 2 days then last night I wiped and there was dark red this morning was dark brown now gone light pink but only small amount. Have felt sick all day. Is this normal? Is this af coming?

Sorry it is a short post I am on my phone x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Danni-you must be scared out of your mind.  If it's dark red or brownish blood, it could be implantation.  Period like pain could also siggest implantation.  So many of the symptoms of pregnancy are also menstruation symptoms too.  If you are that anxious, I'd telephone Amanda and she might suggest that you up your dose of progesterone.  IDK.  But try to stay calm-you are still PUPO until PROVEN otherwise!   

**-you're fab!!  Always make me smile!  Mrs ** sounds lovely too!  Enjoy the pint. xx

Lils-that was hilarious!  xxx

Red-thanks for this!  I may pick your brains one day soon!

Got to run, love to you all, 
Axxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good Sunday Morning to everyone  

Danni - I hope that you have had no more blood and that it was your little bean settling in for the next 40 weeks  

Lills - what a brilliant idea, a group discount sounds good to me and a holiday to go with it sounds even better    It's a hard decision to have to make but I agree with you, with such little chance of success with OE it's not worth the pain.  However I am still undecided    Thanks for the support and the link too - now that made me and DH laugh  

Bexypobs - thanks for your message, it is a hard journey for all of us. It's great that you are thinking ahead but I really hope that you don't have to come on holiday with Lillis, Dwrgi and me, unless it's just for support and to get a tan 

Dwrgi -  thanks for that information.  Defiantly something to think about.  I have been putting notes together for an email to send to Amanda about treatments and this is something that I will add to the list of questions. (Everything is so expensive - we may have to remortgage to get to funds!) Fantastic news for your friend - an amazing story and to have a low AMH result after just gives that nasty result a kick in the dentures.  Hope that you had a good run out with your huskeys. xx

Redkay and Les - thanks for all your support - you are both strong and amazing ladies xx

** - I hope that Mrs ** is not suffering from raging hormones too badly and that you are managing to stay in one piece.  Hope that you enjoyed your pint last night  

Hope that you all have a lovely relaxing day - thanks again for everyone's support, all you ladies are amazing  

Love A xxxx


----------



## kara76

Danni how many days post egg collection are u?


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Welsh flower......icsi    et 22nd  April
Loopy.................iui      23rd  April
Mrs **................deivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
kw33Newbie......ivf      ec 7th may
StaceyEmma......icsi    E/C 14th May
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Michelle v...........ivf      E/C May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    E/C May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Sainy..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may


----------



## BexyPob

Morning all.

** sounds as though you are managing mrs ** very well, my dh gives me a wide berth when I'm on the pill, it's safest all round! Intralipids is a soya based protein, all naturally occurring so no downside.  They are supposed to regulate your immune system rather than alternative blood products that either increase or decrease nk cell activity I believe.  In theory is helps to stop a womans body rejeccting the embryo by attacking it as if it were a cancer type cell, which it would if mrs ** had raised nk cell levels.  Girls if I've simplified this theory too much jump in and correct me!

Amanda mixes it with a liquid to thin it down a bit, could be saline solution ?!? And you then have it through an iv in your arm, takes nearly an hour to go through with regular blood pressure checks. Costs £250 a pop (a quarter of blood products) and immune experts recommend two before ec, one at 5-7 days and the other about day 10-14.  I have only had level 1 immune tests and so have no proof I have raised nk's however the feeling is it can't do any harm as it regulates nk cell activity anyway. No idea on its effectiveness if I'm honest, there are some rave reviews coming out of the US about it and my feeling is we'll try almost anything at this stage.  Sorry for war and peace but hope it helps. Xx

Danni sorry this is happening, but it really could be good implantation news...pregnancy symptoms are the same as af frustratingly so it's so difficult to know what is going on in there.  If it comes backi would defo get in touch with Amanda xx

Audrey thanks for that bit of pma, I hope you're right as much as a girls holiday sounds fun ;-) Xx

Have a good Sunday everyone xx


----------



## BexyPob

** sorry also mant to say you have another intralipids on testing bfp and then carry on regularly until about 23 weeks I think!


----------



## Danni162

Thanks for all your replys

Kara - when it started I was 10 days only bloom when I wipe comes and goes all the time. Last night was bright pink.


----------



## kara76

10 days post ec is too early for af and around the time people tend to get implantation bleeds. Drop amanda an email though and she might suggest upping your progestrone


----------



## Danni162

Thank you all for your help, I rang Amanda who advised to take an extra progestrone - still a bit worried it is going to be a negative.  

Loopy - good luck for tomorrow hope it goes well 

Welshflower - how did the ET go ?

Lills- thanks for the link kept me laughing for ages  

Les and elizabeth how is the 2ww going for you both?

Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Dwrgi

Thinking of you Dan.  Fingers crossed now that the progesterone (psycho) pills do the trick!

Love to everybody!  

 

P.S. Les, how are you doing?  Thought about you a lot today as me and OH and Ruby walked on the footpath behind your house (not stalking, honest!).  Yup, we were the three sheltering in the gateway with the Private sign when the heavens opened!  We got completely soaked!  Beautiful place to live tho.


----------



## Dwrgi

Found this link through another thread. Interesting to those considering, or have done, DE.

http://www.nurture.co.za/the-tricky-subject-of-disclosure/

xxxxx


----------



## les0090

Dwrgi if it was the big yellow house I don't live there. We are opposite the pyle and kenfig golf club. Nice weather for ducks today! Xxx
Ps. Noone told me this was the 22 week wait!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everyone  

Just called in to see how everyone is doing.  It's been quiet on here today, not too many posts.

Danni - glad that you called Amanda and got yourself sorted out.  I'm sure that everything will work out and you will be posting good news very soon.  

Loopy - good luck for tomorrow, loads of baby dust   coming your way

Bexypob - pma is my speciality    I feel sure that you will be lucky on this next cycle xx

Dwrgi - it's a strange coincidence or not, that I bookmarked that same page earlier today   It is interesting. I've been reading a good few post about IVI Valencia and de too.  I sent a message to Amanda asking her about the IVF/IUI question too.  Thanks for mentioning it. xx

Les - you lucky thing, living in Kenfig, it's beautiful there.  We went for a walk on Kenfig sands and dunes last year on the most beautiful day, it was so quiet and hardly anyone around - my ideal spot 

Well time to say sweet dreams to you all.

Lots of love, A xxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Gosh, what a day!  My poor huskababies will be stuck indoors today!  Ych a fi!

Les-I would never make a private detective, clearly!  Yes, the 2 week wait draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags like no other.  Keep yourself busy, but stress free!  Good luck!!  xx

Jo-how are you?  I think about you often.  xxx

Audrey-no probs with advice, just an idea.  GL with everything! xx

Danni-how are things today?  Thinking of you! xx

** & Mrs **-how are you both?  Perhaps you could invest in a toaster to save burnt toast!  **-I think you've been dancing naked for the rain god!!!!  Hope you don't get too wet today.  Big head rubs to Jeth for me, please!  Hope scan goes well on Friday!  GL to you both! xx

Mrs T-how are you hun?  Thinking of you, and HUGE  ! xx

Siany-ugh.  Back in work today, so depressing!  How are things with you?  Only 59 days to go!  Ha ha ha!!!  xxx

Welsh Flower/Daffodil-did you have ET yesterday?  Hope it went well, Axxx

Bexy-how's it going hun?  Sending LOADS of  !  xx

Raver-how are you?  What did you call the new chooks in the end?  Was there a T-Bone?  Seem to remember something about that!  xx

Elizabeth-how are you hun?  Thinking of you and willing the baby fairy to call with you, Axxx

Sarah-big  !

Lills-how are you hun

I'm sure I've forgotten loads of you, but a big hello from me, and hope you all have a good week,
Axxxxx
P.S. **-when you're next updating your list (don't do it just on my account) can you add me to your list as 'considering next step: OE/DE'

Thank you!


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Welsh flower......icsi    et 22nd  April
Loopy.................iui      23rd  April
Mrs **................deivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
kw33Newbie......ivf      ec 7th may
StaceyEmma......icsi    E/C 14th May
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Michelle v...........ivf      E/C May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    E/C May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Sainy..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may


----------



## farm boy

hi all. 
dwrgi done just for you. pleasure.

hope it went well welsh flower. hoping date correct so i can add you to pupo list.

mollylew. here's hoping that you are okay, we are thinking of you and your dh.

i only caught the last 30 seconds of it but there was a section on radio 4 womans hour this morning about de.
i think it was between 10-10.15am. i guess you can 'listen again' on i-player. may be interesting.

thinking i may have to stop the dancing soon as i would like a bit more sunshine now. never satisfied.

catch you all later,

**..


----------



## Danni162

Morning all

Af arrived this morning heavy. Me and husband are upset has to leave work and travel on the train home. Felt like a nutter crying on the train home. We are going on holiday in 3 weeks and then going to start again with the 3 for 2 offer at least it will be over in a year then. I am on the nhs waiting list but can not wait till next year.

Hope all of you are well - sorry for another bfn on here.

Thank you for all your help and support I don't think I would have dealt with it all if I had not have found this website. 

X x x


----------



## les0090

Thinking of you and dh Danni. Take care. XXXX


----------



## les0090

Danni - just had a thought. If you are taking progesterone and oestrogen then af should not come unless they are stopped. Have you contacted the clinic again? XXXX


----------



## kara76

Danni I am so very sorry. Af can override the progestrone. Each cycle and every person is different. Big hugs hun and I'm glad you have a plan of action


----------



## Ravan

Danni Im so sorry,this rollercoaster sucks! sending hugs to you both.

Les and elizabeth hope the 2ww is being kind to you  

Dwrgi good to see your name back on the list.

Flower good luck with et tomorrow

Loopy not long now!

Mrs T     

Sorry I've not posted recently,been trying to adjust to my situation,its not going well,but I am watching and reading and sending all my thoughts to you all.


----------



## Dwrgi

Les-my period arrived despite being on oestrogen and progesterone. This is what I thought too, but, no, the old bod did it's own thing!

Danni-so very very sorry hun. This is a real pig of a journey, and throws so much bad stuff at you before you get the good stuff. Take care of each other, you and DH, and come back fighting after a lovely relaxing holiday. Big 

Raver- so glad to see your post, was worrying about you. Big  to you too. If you ever want to come and hit some balls with me (preferably not at the church windows), then I need a newbie golf friend!!! xxxx

Just read this on another thread (I do manage to get some work in, honest), and it was posted by a woman who'd been trying to conceive for years:

_I listed stuff I did recently that might have helped but I just wanted to say that the caffeine thing is the real deal I gave it up last month because I was reading some studies which outlined its affects and basically while sperm may reach the egg and conception may take place caffeine interferes with the cilia in the fallopian tubes preventing the natural contractions which force the egg down into the uterus and enable implantation. While they list minimum safe amounts it is not unreasonable to consider that different people have differing sensitivities and when trying to conceive it is worth giving it up all together. THe only other thing is Vitamin D which definitely prevents implantation and there are huge numbers of people who are Vit D deficient. It can take 3 months with a good daily supplement to correct this. An according to my gyno it should be over 100. When I was first diagnosed my level was 48._

Interessant?!

Thanks **, you're a star!

xx


----------



## lillsbills

Danni - I'm so very sorry that it didn't work out this time    .  It's great that your looking forward already, take care xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Danni so very spry that AF arrived Hun  

Thanks for the good luck messages ladies glad to report I'm officially PUPO  procedure was a bit painful but bearable and Lyndon said DH's sample was brillant so we're both chuffed! My testing date is 8th May which is the birthday of Tracy the nurse who did my IUI procedure so I'm hoping it's a lucky omen.

Will catch up with u all properly tomorrow when I'm on the laptop x


----------



## mollylew

Hi everyone,

Danni,

I am so so sorry. Lots of love x x x x

I Bled early on my first two cycles despite the progesterone, yet this time I am still waiting for af three days post otd and a bfn. It is cruel and confusing.

**, love to you and mrs **. I will be on I player later. Thanks for the info. I am ok I think. IT just takes time as you all know. Got my follow up appt on Wednesday so hopefully will have my head sorted and a plan of action in place!!

Ravan and Mrs T, Been thinking of you x x x

Les and our other pupo ladies, how are you doing? X


----------



## les0090

Welcome to the pupo club loopy. It's crazy in here!! Xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Welsh flower......icsi    et 24th  April
Mrs **................deivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
kw33Newbie......ivf      ec 7th may
StaceyEmma......icsi    E/C 14th May
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Michelle v...........ivf      E/C May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    E/C May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Sainy..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may


----------



## BexyPob

Danni I am so very sorry to hear your news, it's reall awful.  I am pleased to hear you are thinking of the way forward though, big hugs xxx

Loopy congrats on being pupo  xxx

Sorry girls bit knackerd after long day in work so will do personals tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## mollylew

Congratulations Loopy.

Keeping everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## Siany

Molly and Danni, I am so sorry that you got negative results this time.  xx

Loopy, congratulations on being PUPO! 

Les, the odds sound great.  

Mrs T, thinking of you. x  I hope your follow up helps formulate a plan and will be looking forward to seeing you back on the list again.

Ravan, so glad you are still around and hope you will be around for a long time to come.  It will take time to adjust, and we will be here for you as you have been for us. x

Mr and Mrs **, hope your next scan goes to plan and that you will be PUPO soon.  That is enough rain thank you very much!

Dwrgi, it sounds like your follow up was very informative and you have lots to consider. x

AFM, back for thyroid retest on Thursday as I have now been taking the thyroxin for 4 weeks.  I'm not as tired as I was but I don't know whether the low dose that I am on will be enough to bring my level down to 2.


----------



## michelle.v

Danni so sorry hun, look after each other it is really pants when it doesnt work     

Helen did you have a scan today? How did it go hun?

Dwrgi <hello> hope your OK hun, the in between bit can be worse sometimes than when you know treatment is coming, plans make all this business bearable, even if it is to try again an a year at least you can reason with yourself that its coming  
Loopy - HOORAY you got there at last hun  , put your feet up now, enjoy being PUPO 

Hi to my two cycle buddies, hows the jabs going? Im not stressing at all which is really strange  , just toddle off to jab and carry on as if nothing has happened as if it is perfectly normal to be jabbing myself in the belly   It does go into a red lump and sting for a bit but hey!
Hope all you PUPO ladies are putting your feet up and making the most of no hoovering or ironing or dishes lol - keeping all things crossed for you    

Bexy, Raven, Mrs T, Audrey, Farm Boy, Lillsbills and all I haven't mentioned big Hello, hope you are all staying sane, this weather really doesnt help matters does it - hope we have a nice summer to get out and about 

Michellexxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone.
Just a quick update. Had my scan today and baby is measuring 7+6 and has a beautiful heartbeat. was twins but the other didn't make it past 3/4 weeks. However the other is looking strong and healthy and for that we are so relieved. I can finally begin to believe it is real.

Hope you are all ok whatever stage you are at. Sorry but have lost track. I will try to catch up this week. X


----------



## farm boy

hello all ff ladies.
danni. double sorry to hear the news tonight. you already seem to have a plan for your next move which is very impressive.
we hope that you and your dh can enjoy your holiday even with out the news you were hoping for and use that time to relax and enjoy.

bexypob. thankyou very much for the info and pm.
it is really good to read anything and everything that may help in our quest.
them man cubs can be quite hard to come by sometimes!
i see that you are on for ec at the end of the month. fab. lets hope that it's gonna be great. thanks again for the bother.
i will try and 'listen again' to radio 4 myself later.

welsh flower. super good luck for tomorrow. i think i havn't been getting the list quite right as i thought you'd already had it.
i'm hoping it is as easy for you as everyone says it was for them. if not blame me.
i'm lucky, my part of the deal doesn't hurt at all unless i happen to fall over a pile of porn in the man boothe  

congratulations loopy on joining the team. 
(male perspective alert) very glad that your dh's swimmers were olympic medalists. us men like to think that our brothers in arms are healthy in the nut dept.

thanks dwrgi for posting  info for us all to consider. i  have rubbed jethro's head so  he will be alright till morning.
did not realise that ff was now part of the school curiculum   handy that.

hello ravan hoping you are alright and your tambourine is not too damp.
hello lills hope the saving up is going well.
hi to audrey, les, mrs t, son, kara, molly, jen, gwennie, michelle, sqwelch, kllew, devon, siany, mrs r, emnige, elizabeth, and all others too.

mrs ** is okay, still leaks every now and again for no reason that she can understand which may get worse as today she has to up her med's aswell. i suggested that she should not worry about it, let the tears come and then they will go.
i do worry, but i think she is actually in a good place at the moment even if up and down. the thought that she could be a mum is there i know but she's pretty tough so i dont think she can quite let the feeling 'in' too far.

been thinking of our donor alot today. cant quite describe it but i feel an affection for this woman who i may never know or meet.
i feel a warmth of appreciation that is almost tangable, almost .......something, i cant quite think of the words.
it is great to think that in a week or two our donor may be pregnant and that the building exitment that we feel here in our home may also be felt in her home too. i like the thought that she could be so completely happy and have her family. the exact same thing that we could have in ours.

good luck all.

**..


----------



## farm boy

hi helen.
our posts must have crossed.
mixed news. sorry to see that two have become one but i have to say that it is lovelly to read your words that your baby has 
a 'beutifull heartbeat'.
do believe that it is real and enjoy every moment from here and forever more.
thanks for visiting us here. we hope to join you someday soon.
all our very best to you and yours,

the **'s..


----------



## Siany

Helen, so glad that you got to see your little one's heartbeat, but sorry to hear that one twin did not make it this far.  Take care and keep in touch. xx


----------



## michelle.v

Congrats Helen!  You must be relieved to see that heartbeat! (sorry about the other L/O   )

Take it easy now, keep your strength up for the little bubbaxxx


----------



## xxmrscxx

hi everyone am i ok to join you i have my first consultation at crgw 3rd may xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Les, FarmBoy, BexyPob, molleylew, MrsT, Siany and michelle.v thank you all for the kind messages of support.

MrsT I hope to see you back on the forum soon hun.

Farmboy thanks for adding me to the bottom of the list its a great feeling to have made it there! ** I had to lol at your ‘olympic medallists and the nut department’ comment. ** hope MrsFb is doing well.

WelshFlower wishing you the very best of luck for E/T today.

Siany I really hope that the tablets have done the trick and lowered your thyroid enough.

Helen_26 so sorry to hear your news hun but fantastic to hear that the one is doing really well.

xxmrscxx best of luck for your consultation in May, they are all really lovely at the clinic and will make you feel very welcome.

AFM back in work today I had to pull a sickie yesterday to have the IUI done. I hate doing it but my boss is really awkward and I knew if I rang and asked to book a day’s annual leave he’d most probably say no and it was a chance I just couldn’t take. I asked him once for an extra day off after we got married as I had family staying with me (and I was only having one day off) and he said no so had to come into work on the Tuesday when we’d got married on the Sunday....just to try and explain what he’s like. So he hasn’t spoke to me today (which is not particularly out of character) so feeling a bit awkward, I’ll be glad when its tomorrow and all is forgotten x


----------



## Jen.80

Danni so sorry to see your sad news, good luck for the future  

Raven take care  

Loopy congratulations on being PUPO. Your boss sounds like an awkward so & so. I’m lucky as my boss is my husband but that’s not always a bonus  

Welshflower good luck with ET.

Siany I hope your test goes well on Thursday.

Helen sorry to hear your scan wasn’t all good news. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.

** your messages do make me smile  

MrsC welcome to the forum, you will find it useful during your treatment. Good luck  

Dwrgi thank you for the information on caffeine, I found it very interesting. I must admit that I do like Pepsi but will be giving it up this cycle. 

AFM I started the nasal spray on Saturday which is going ok. I must admit that I am finding this cycle harder than last time. I suppose last time it was new & exciting but this time I’m tearful & terrified of the outcome. Now I’ve said it I need to get my positive head on


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi everyone, sorry I have been awol and not updated you all sooner- will explain below.

Danny, so so sorry to hear your news. Please keep hope, you have age on your side and I think you can be be really hopeful that your eggs are good quality. This time it wasn't to be but I'm sure you will have success very soon. It's really good to  have a plan. I'm a bit similar to you in that if we're not successful this first time, we have a holiday planned in June and then hope to have further 2 go's while waiting for NHS appt. Try to relax and have a good holiday- you deserve some nice time together after going through this horrible rollercoaster xxx  

Audrey- hope you're ok. So difficult decision. Take your time and listen to your heart x

Bexypob- thanks for the detailed information about intralipids. Not something I'd ever heard about before so an interesting thought.

Jo- just wanted to let you know I'm still thinking of you. 

Dwrgi- Hope work isn't too bad. Hope you're ok  

Hugs to you Ravan, we miss you on here xx

Molleylew- thinking of you and really hope follow up appt goes well and gives you a plan x

Loopy- yey at last!! Congrats, now relax x

Mrs T- thinking of you x

Siany- good luck for your test, really hope it's good news

Michelle- glad jabs going well. I'm very impressed by all you ladies who manage to do it yourself!!

Helen- Really sorry to hear about loss of one of your twins but really great that the scan showed such a strong heartbeat. It must be a real time of mixed emotions. Best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy.

**- thanks for all your lovely posts as ever. Your comments on your feelings about your donor really brought tears to my eyes. It's such a wonderful thing. Hope Mrs ** is ok- give her hug from me (ok, and Jethro a little ear rub) 
Welcome Mrscxx- best of luck for your appt. They're really great.

Les and Elisabeth, hope time is passing a little quicker for you. Are you at home or back in work?

Sorry again for being so slow to post. You did all have my date right, I did have et on Sunday. I've just been taking the whole rest thing very seriously and literally only moved from sofa to eat and wee for last 2 days so didn't get to post!! So, I'm officially PUPO- yippee!! After being told we needed to have icsi over a year ago it's seemed like forever waiting for this moment. ET was ok, so thanks for all your words of comfort before hand. I was very nervous but Amanda was lovely and managed to do it without sedation. We now have 2 three day embryos on board (with assisted hatching). One was a 7 cell and one a 6 cell and both were 4,3 on the symetry/fragmentation scale so pretty good I think! Here's to hoping the 2ww passes quickly!

Hi to everyone else  xxxxxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi,

So sorry to those who have received bad news this time  
Good luck for those who are in the middle of treatment.

Can I please be added to the list? I always seem to be taken off?
I'm starting IVF in May.....here goes!!!

Xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Mrs **................deivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
xxmrscxx. consultation 3rd may
kw33Newbie......ivf      ec 7th may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 

mrs **'s on top!


----------



## Dwrgi

Way to go Mrs **!


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
newbee. you are on the list again, sorry if you keep getting knocked off somehow, will endevor to keep you there from now on.

welshflower. i'm not completely certain how to get your otd. let me know it and i will amend ravens list.

mrs c. hello your on the list good luck.

jen. i'm here to please.

molly. it was not on the i player earlier, maybe it will be by now.

cheers dwrgs.

**..


----------



## Welsh Flower

Yey Mr and Mrs **!!

My test date is 7 May- thanks very much you're being very efficient! xx


----------



## newbee28

Thank you farm boy!!


----------



## BexyPob

First of all OMG I'm second on the list! 

Dwrgi, I've been on vit d3 since October and it's really helped me get through winter and hopefully helps tx too, you'll need to take calcium with it too or it won't be absorbed into your system. On the caffeine front it's recommended you cut out all stimulants including chocolate...not good news. But as we all know you could stress yourself out just trying to do all these things, counter productive if you're not careful xx

Mrs t massive good luck for your follow up hon, big hugs xx

Loopy your boss sounds like a complete nightmare, don't blame you for pulling a sickie xx

Welsh flower huge congrats sounds as though you've got a couple of beauties on board xx

Les and Elizabeth hope you are coping with 2 ww, stay away from google xx

Siany good luck for Thursday, hope it's good news xx

Jen know exactly what you mean, it's so very hard to be positive all of the time especially if you've been hurt by a negative outcome before xx

Newbee welcome back and good luck for May xx

Love to mr and mrs **, Audrey, raven,Danni, Michelle, Molly and jo (Sozza if I've missed you) xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Bexy-how much calcium do you need to have with Vit D?  God, I'll be rattling at this rate!!         Not long to go for you now!  How are you feeling about it all

xxxx

P.S. You're incredibly efficient Mr **!!!


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi all,

Welsh flower (daffodil) congratulation on being pupo  

Danni- so sorry big   

Jen.80 - try to stay positive, When one door closes, another one opens! But we often look so long at the closed door, We do not always see the one which shas been opened for us 

******** - oh my your boss sound truly awful as if you dont have enough on your mind without stressing about phoning in sick. Wouldn't he understand if you told him you were going through tx? On the plus side congrats on being pupo

Xxmrscxx - welcome, and good luck for your first appointment, you will find all the ladies on here and of course mr **  a great help along your journey 

Mr ** - please send big   to mrs ** hope she has more up days than down, I sometimes find myself in floods of tears but as you say sometimes it's just what you need to do is let it all out and it feels like the world has been lifting even if just for a short period   I must say mr ** I think you should write a book you have such a wonderful way with words that I could read you post for ages ages and just be absolutely engrossed (that's not to say I don't enjoy reading everyone else post)

Helen- you must be feeling a mix of emotion, hearing you little one heart beat but on the hand dealing. With the loss of one of your twins stay strong 

Bexypob woop woop on being secon on the list  

Hi to anyone iv missed hope your all ok 

X


----------



## BexyPob

Dwrgi I take 100iu of vit d3 I could only find it online by natures aid with 500mg of chewable (yummy!) of calcium from holland and Barrett. Yeah people hear me arriving I rattle so much lol ;-) I'm not too bad trying to retain the pma by thinking one day at a time, I've got my second scan fri so hopefully something going on, had 3 each side on first one so better than a slap in the face.  Hope you're okay,I always hate the time between treatments. How are your lovely fluffy doggies? Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Bex!

I could only find the Vit D online too!  Now I shall go to H& B and get the calcium, but if they taste nice, I'm there!  So much to take-it takes me a good few minutes to take all my vits in the morning!  I need to get up earlier to take them, honestly!

Three each side sounds fab, and there may well be a few extras by this Friday!  Whoop whoop!  So exciting!  I bet you're sick of chicken though....   

My huskababies are GORGous-did you see the Connie's People on Monday night?  Catch it on iplayer-she went to see husky racing in Pembrey (me and OH were there a day later, just to watch!  Minus the dogs!).  Really amazing-I'd love to be able to afford a rig (about £1000!) and race them.  Might fill a certain gap in my life!  Don't know if Rubes is expecting-she has no energy but no bumps in the belly area.  Time will tell, and then if nothing happens, we'll have to take her to the vet just to check she's okay.  Gwyds is Mami's boy-a real velcro dog.  

Anyway, I'm in danger of turning into my mother, so will stop talking about my dogs!  Thanks for asking though!  When are you off to Pembs?  Hope the weather improves for you!

Love to you hun, and let's bring on the  !!!!

Les-how are you feeling  Thinking of you!  

Elizabeth-ditto.  Not long to go, although it must seem like an age!  xxx

Love to all those newly PUPO-take it easy girls.  xxx

Good luck Mrs T with your follow-up tomorrow, and good luck Siany with your thyroid results.  Hope you both get good news and ideas for furture treatments!

**-PLEASE put that tambourine away!  This rain is awful!!  Surely your fields are wet now  Anyway, hope you're okay!  Exciting times for you.  Hope that Mrs ** is okay-tears are quite normal.  You're both going through a hugely stressful thing, and having to deal with raging hormones too (well, Mrs **, anyway!).  Sooo hope this is it for you! xxx

Love to everybody!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jen.80 sorry to hear that you are worried about the outcome, I understand what you mean though sending you lots of   vibes.

WelshFlower glad to hear that you are now PUPO your testing day is one before mine   Relax as much as you can it can only be beneficial.

Newbee28 wishing you all the very best for IVF in May, its won’t be long!

FarmBoy sterling job on the list, still can’t believe I’m at the bottom and yay for Mrs ** being on the top.

BexyPob yay for being 2nd on the list, not long now – exciting times ;-)

Mrs.R.2011 I hardly speak to my boss (only when we have to) so I can’t see myself confiding in him. I don’t think he would be very sympathetic and might even make things awkward for me. I also can’t trust him not to tell my other colleague as they are very close and tbh I don’t want them knowing my business. I’m just hoping & praying that it works 1st time and I won’t have the problem of getting time off again. How is everything with u

Hi to Dwrgi, Mrs T, molleylew, Ravan and apologies to anyone else that I haven’t mentioned.

AFM extremely tired today, I think work is going to be a struggle do you think this is from the progesterone pessaries? x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi Loopy, thought I'd say  hello and see how your day going? I also meant to say on my last post, your boss sounds a right prat! I'm on 3 progynova tablets a day and 2 pessaries a day and have been tired as well as feeling bloated- sure the medication is having some affect, although all this sitting around doing nothing is also tiring! When are you due back at work? 

General question for everyone- what do you do with all the millions of leftover syringes (keep for possible next time or will they send you loads more again?)

Hi to everyone this horrid rainy day. xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Welsh Flower,

You're right about my boss in the 4 and a half years that I've worked here, I've had no end of problems with him he's a bully. I had my IUI on Monday afternoon we got home about 3pm and I had to rush off to uni at 4.30pm and didn't get home until 9pm. I came back to work yesterday and then spend all night at the hospital visiting a friend so didn't get home until 9pm again   It's no wonder I'm tired lol! I definitely think the pessaries aren't helping though but I'm only on one a day. 

Are you back in work yet? I hope you're still taking it easy  I think I might be testing the same day as you, I was hoping to test on the 7th as its bank holiday and DH will be with me. I don't really want to test on the 8th if its a BFP or BFN I won't want to go to work either way lol! Sending lots of       to you I hope its a good outcome for us both x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Oh Loopy, your boss does sound a horror! What a hectic few days, no wonder you're so tired!! Hope you can have a relaxing evening tonight and I hope work itself isn't stressful for you. And I hope your friend is ok and nothing serious. I was very lucky in that I carried over loads of annual leave into new work year so I'm off all this week and could also take next week off if I need to. My workplace is very stressful at the moment so I'm bit worried about going back and then regretting it. Saying that I'm bit bored already so might drive myself mad sitting at home watching crap tv, so will see how it goes. Yes, I'm really glad I'm testing on 7th as DH will be there and if do in the morning least have the day to try to come to terms if negative result. Sounds like good idea for you too. Thank you and back at ya     xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Welsh Flower I wouldn't rush back if I was u, chill out and relax   x


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Mrs **................de ivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
xxmrscxx. consultation 3rd may
kw33Newbie......ivf      ec 7th may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may


----------



## farm boy

hello our soggy friends.
i think that this is the wettest drought i've ever known. if it stops raining about now i think it will be just right. if the sun comes out and warms up the ground again the grass will grow like billy-o and we at ** manor will be looking at a good hay crop come june.
but you know how it is i'll probably find something else to complain about instead. 

bexypob. i think actually that you should be 'on top'. mrs ** was at pains to make sure "that bexypobs gets a go on top".
it seems that you are actually having treatment before us so deserve your go, but dont worry i wont forget you.
i guess it's list writers perogative to sneak the wife in early.  good luck for friday scan.

welsh. you deffinately do not keep syringes and or needles for use again later. if you have a sharps box put the whole lot in there if not
then put in a tin or something and take them back to crgw who will dispose of them for you gladly. we use a few for various animal meds and buy both parts at countrywide or the vets and they are not expensive, they are a one use item.

hi siany. hoping that you are doing well and that your meds are working well for you. i guess it would be nice to be getting dates organised so that you can be looking forward to the actual good bit starting. the time moves forward so fast it is scary to look back.
it has been 'another' year and a half since we had our last treatment and i think i've grown a few grey hairs since then.
mind you if we get lucky i'll probably grow a few more!

loopy. your boss does sound like a nightmare, with good luck you can hopefully take the next couple of years off.
glad for you that you made it to the bottom of the list.

dwrgi. i have locked the tamborine away for another year, it maybe les and farm man doing the dancing.

mrs t. all our luck to you tomorrow.

mrs r. thankyou very much for the lovely comments. i could write a book but dont think anyone would pay good money to read the ramblings of a half mad midlander.

**..


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi **- that made me laugh... I didn't mean the used ones!! We have tonnes of new syringes left over that weren't sure what t do with!!


----------



## farm boy

i forgot the mrs ** news.
i did mention a while back that she was still waiting on some test results to come back.
our gp rang today and told us that her anti-cardio lippins were 'elevated' again. we have done this test 3 times and this is the second time that they have been high. 46 (somethings) so we may take the intralipids more seriously.
there were two other tests that have still not come back after many months of trying, even with our gp (best ever) trying to get them sorted for us. guessing it is too late now so we will have to let amanda take her best guess and hope for good fortune.
i'm not a guy who likes to be down on the nhs, it has kept me healthy my whole life and i'm gessing i'll be needing it again someday.
it is anoying though when part of the system lets you down. i dont think our gp could do any more than she has to get the results for us
ah well no matter.

i have not forgotten you mollylew, i think it will be tomorrow though now. sorry.

take care all.

**..


welsh. just read your post. doh!  i'm not so bright am i.


----------



## BexyPob

Mr and mrs ** thank you for letting me go on top (oow er misses!), but honestly underneath is just fine for me, on top is too scary!  Defo  put that tambourine away I've had enough of this sogginess! Good luck with your scan xx

Welsh flower that made me laugh too.  I usually take my unused needles back to crgw, I've got loads and loads! Xx

Dwrgi I dd see the Connie programme and thought of you and your lovely dogs straight away, I wondered if you and oh 'mushed' looks fun and scary at the same time! Mrs t gave me a good tip once for quicker vitamin taking, use one of those days of the week pill storage things makes it much faster, it took me 10 mins every morning!! Hope rubes is pregnant, we can't help worrying about them can we? My fluffy boy has a broken toe at the moment and its not getting better :-( thanks for your pma, all helps xx

Mrs r how are you And thanks for your good whoops xx

Siany what's news? Xx

Loopy your boss needs a slap! Horrid man, bring on the day when you can tell him you're off on your maternity! Xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Hope everyone is well. I haven't posted much as I've been too busy googling lol!!!! 

Hi Daffodil - congratulations on your ET. I did the same as you after the first 2 days and stayed in bed! Bliss. Hope you don't get too crazy! XXX

Loopy - how are you feeling. So sorry to hear about your boss. That's the beauty of being self-employed. I can tell myself what to do. XXX

Not long now Mrs **. Loads of luck for scan tomorrow. You will be pupo before you know it. And **, yes, it was me and FM who did the rain dance, although I'm trying to reign it in at the moment as I don't want things 'falling out'. XXX

How are you bexypop? Only a few days left to go and you'll be pupo! Loads of luck. XXX

Elizabeth - how are you feeling? Are you symptom spotting like me? It's tough isn't it? XXX

Mollylew - how are things lovely? How did it go with Amanda and did you sort anything out? Thinking of you. XXX

Hi to everyone else on the very long list. You know who you are!!! XXXX

AFM - nothing to report. I had 2 clearblue digital tests in my tescos delivery yesterday and they are sitting in my drawer staring at me and willing me to open them. I may hold off to the weekend as I am 9dp5dt today and am too scared to see a bfn. I don't feel very different. I had some mild cramping for a while after et but that seems to have gone, no spotting and my boobs hurt (I know that's the meds) other than that... nothing! I suppose only time will tell.  

Love to you all.
Les XXX


----------



## Audrey H

Good   Morning everyone,

Les - I'm sure that it's hard not to google everything you can think of, I certainly do and I'm not pupo.  Don't open those sticks until the otd - go team no test   

There is always so much to catch up on here, you girls and boys move too fast for me  

** - your gp sounds like the nicest gp ever - sorry to hear about Mrs **'s test but I'm sure everything will be alright for you two  

Welsh flower - so glad that the et went well and that you have been taking it easy - hope that the bloats have calmed down 

Loopy - hope that you are feeling a little less tired and that your boss is staying out of  way in his office  

Jen - I hope that you are feeling ok and that your positive head is working  

Bexypob - not long until Monday   Are you still going to Lystep? Hope that you are ok

Dwrgi, Molly, Redkay, Michelle v, Gwennie, Helen, Mrs R, Mrs T, Sqwelch, Danni, elizabeth and everyone else that I haven't mentioned, I hope that everyone is ok.

Sending you all my love, Audrey (whoops better go and get on with some work!) xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

** u need to mention that to amanda. That's one of the clotting screen tests and treated with clexane very easily


----------



## NEWBIE1234

Good Morning to everyone on this rainy Thursday morning!!  I hope you are all well??
Sorry i havent posted for a while, been way to busy in work to have a chance to catch up,but I am thinking of you all. 

Well I went for my 2nd baseline line before starting stimming, after down regging for near on 5 weeks to be told that my cycle has to be cancelled.  I have a 5cm corpus luteum cyst that hasnt disappeared even after bringing on a bleed and downregging for an extra week.  Heartbroken is not the word, after spending 20 minutes tearful with Amanda thinking how unfair, its now onwards and upwards to the next cycle.
(Whenever that may be).  Amanda wants me to stop all suprecur and wait until my next period, then hopefully the cyst will go with that.  Has this ever happened to anybody else, as Im looking for some inspiration to help with my positive thinking.  It seems such a long way away now, as I have to wait for my next period then Amanda will start me on a day 21 instead of the day 1 that i did this time. She will only down reg me for 2 weeks then 2 weeks stimms I think?

As I was so upset I forgot to ask what the difference would be with a day 21 start, is this to do with the long/short protocol??
Also does anyone happen to know how long it takes to get a period after stopping the down regging process??  My ovaries are shut down so when will they kick start themselves to working on their own??
Im still trying very very hard to have PMA but at the moment its proving very difficult  
Mr ** please could you change the list for me as I wont be having EC 7th May now, maybe it will be July time!! ( seems like forever away)

Thanks everyone, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Great big hugs to you all     xxxxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

WelshFlower I’ve kept my(unused) syringes for now hoping I won’t need them but thinking I most probably will due to the success rates of IUI. FC you won't need them hun especially as IVF is more successful.

** glad to hear you have a helpful GP, our surgery has been rubbish every time we go we see a different doctor as they just keeping leaving!! I’d really love to change but not being from Cardiff originally I don’t know which one to change to. I haven’t got a clue about anti-cardio lippins and intralipids sorry but just wanted to say that I hope it works out for you and Mrs **.

BexyPob I’ve thought about giving him a slap many, many times   Can’t wait to be counting down to maternity leave I hope it happens sooner rather than later. Wishing you lots of luck for E/C on Monday.

Les I’m doing okay thanks, I was shattered yesterday but spent the whole of last night in bed watching TV with DH so feeling a lot better today. I think I overdid it on Monday and Tuesday, I only had IUI on Monday and I didn’t get home until 9pm both nights with uni, work and visiting a friend in hospital so going to have a really chilled out next couple of days can’t wait for the weekend. Ohhh keeping my FC for you hun I hope you get you BFP, I’ll be checking in over the weekend to see if you’ve tested.

Audrey H thanks for the message how is everything with you?

KW33NEWBIE so sorry to hear you cycle was cancelled hun it must be so hard   , I really hope you can try again soon hun  

Hi to everyone else I’ve missed I hope you are all keeping well and positive x


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Mrs **................de ivf  may. 2nd scan 27th April
bexypob.............e/c    30th april
xxmrscxx. consultation 3rd may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Seren.................ivf      April/may
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Danni            pupo    otd    26th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
done for you newbie33, sorry you've taken a backward step, best to take the right steps than just any steps.

thanks kara, we will see amanda tomorrow and fill her in with our latest news.

thanks bexy, les, audrey and loops.

see you all later.

**..


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi newbie, really sorry to hear your news. How utterly frustrating and disappointing, especially as you will have built yourself up ready for treatment. When I first started having tests for fertility last Feb I had a 6cm cyst on one ovary, that they left for 3 months to see if it went by itself as most do. Mine didn't and after ages on the nhs waiting list I had an op to remove it this Feb. I was extremely frustrated waiting 12 months believe me!! I also had another cyst found a month before the op but this one went by itself before the op. It's not nice thinking you have a cyst but it is very common for women in reproductive age and like I said, most do go by themselves. Another option is draining them. I believe cysts is one of Amanda's special interest areas so I'm sure she will give you great advice. Just hang on in there. Get over this disappointment and prepare yourself for a few weeks time when I'm sure will all be fine. I'm not sure which protocol she is considering for you, probably best to ask her directly. Take care, big hug xxx  

Morning Loopy, hope you're feeling a bit more refreshed. Take it as easy as you can xxx

Good to hear from you Les. I'm like you-symptom spotting (but not finding any!!) Have taken to wearing white pants today in the hope of some signs of implantation!! I agree with Audrey- try to resist till otd as you might suffer unnecessary disappoinment if test too early. Best of luck xxx

Morning ** and Audrey- hope you have good days. Least rain has stopped here for a while!!

Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone. Sorry I have been absent from posting but I have been reading and following you all (and keeping bubbles even if they are odd!!)

I'm not going to try and catch up on personals so just a few :

Bexy - loads and loads of luck for tomorrow, I'll be waiting to hear your news xxx

** - good luck to you both for scan tomorrow. Definitely speak to Amanda about the results, I take clexane for my anticardiolipins

Les - good luck resisting those tests over the weekend!

Hope everyone else is ok 

Thanks for all your messages of support.  I had my FU with Amanda and have also spoken to Lyndon and we now have our plan in place. The odds with our own eggs are not great at 10% but we know after coming close last cycle we need to try one more time before we consider what to do next. I have found it really hard over the last week because I fear we are nearing the time where we may need to make some tough decisions. But for now I'm going to try and put other options out of my mind. 

So I have my dates provisionally booked as EC w/c. 11th June. Please put me back on the list ** when you are next updating.


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs t sending big loves, you are my inspiration ( oh and knowledge bank too!) xxx

** I may see you and mrs ** in the morning, we're in at 11.15am,  good luck to you both xxx

Newbie, nightmare you must be so frustrated, I really feel for you. Big hugs xxx

Les good luck on holding out and good luck when you do poas xxx

Audrey thanks for your support. Yes we are going to lydstep straight from our appointment tomorrow, booked us in for head massages on sunday, can't wait xxx

Welsh flower, Liz and loopy how are you managing the madness? Step away from google, nothing good can come from it ;-) xxx

Dwrgi how you doing? Xxx

Hugs to all and thanks all for your good wishes I really do appreciate it xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hello!

The **'s - good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope all goes well for you   

Bexypop - good luck for EC on Monday, im off to porthcawl for the weekend so wont be on here.  Hope you get loads of lovely eggs and embies   

Newbie    so frustrating, this business certainly tests your patience doesnt it.  Keep the faith hun, you will get there    

Hi Audrey - love the little umbrella Im not clever enough to do stuff like that   

Les it soo hard to wait isnt it, I always test early so I am no help to you I'm afraid    I have no willpower, if the sticks were there I would be peeing on them   (I do understand that you can get a false negative tho so it is best to wait I suppose   )

Had an awful day, work have announced a huge cull of staff, I have dodged the bullet but the atmosphere is awful and a lot of friends I have worked with over the years have lost their jobs    
Been getting huge headaches since jabbing, looking forward to being off work now til Wed, try to de stress (really)
Nice to see you back Mrs T   
Good luck to all - I will prob have a few hundred pages to read when I get back   
Michellexx


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everybody  

Mrs T - really good to see you posting on the board again - Glad you're back xx

Hi michelle - glad the little umbrella made you smile, but you are clever enough, he's hiding in the "more" section   xx

** - lots of luck for tomorrow for Mrs ** and you, and I hope that you get everything sorted with Amanda xx

Bexypob - a head massage sounds wonderful. I could do with one of those    GL for tomorrow and happy holiday in Lydstep   X

Hi Loopy - hope that you had a good day today, I'm ok, still undecided but still here, thanks for your support xx

Welsh Flower - my day was good thanks and after work was much better    Hope that you had a good day too xx

Newbie - sorry to here that your cycle was cancelled but glad to see that you are fighting back   xx

Ok time for bed, - love to you all, sorry if I have missed you but it's late and I'm tired   xxxx

Sweet dreams to you all

Love Audrey xxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Super quickie!

Mrs T-very glad that FU went well, and you are right to go with your gut instinct, you would never forgive yourself if you didn't.  Live for now, not for the future, so focus on the new cycle, and let's hope you get your forever BFP!  FX and big  

** & Mrs **-good luck with the scan today!  Hope they give you good news!  Defo speak to Amanda about the tests that Mrs ** has had.  Leave no stone unturned, so you don't have any regrets afterwards.  GL! xxx

Bexy-good luck to you too today, hope you have a good scan!  Also, am WELL JELL of you, off to Lydstep straight after.  I love love love that part of the world, and loved the spa where you're going, when I used to pop in for treatment, as I lived nearby in a previous life!  Have a great weekend! xxx

Big hugs to Audrey, Michelle, Les, Elizabeth, Kara, Raver, Lills, Daffodil, Newbie, loopy, Siany, and everybody else who I may have missed!

xxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning all x

**, good luck to you and dh for today and I hope Amanda has some good advice re anti-cardio lippins and can put your minds at rest. xx

Mrs T- really nice to hear from you again and really pleased to hear you had good follow up and plan. Really agree with Drwgi's comments about going with your gut and no regrets. Really   for you xx  

Bexypob- best of luck for scan today, hope follicles coming along brilliantly   xx Also have wonderful time in Lydstep... head massage sounds lush! xx

Les- hope you're not going too mad resisting those sticks!! I've always been resolute I wouldn't test early but yesterday I was naughty and googled when earliest likely true result would be!! Smack bum for me xx

Michelle- Really sorry to hear about your work situation. I went through the same last year and it was horrible process and left a lot of negativity amongst staff who were lucky enough to stay on. Really hope it's not too upsetting for you and your friends who work there. But yey to being off till next Wed- have fab time in Porthcawl xx

Loopy- how you doing today? xx

Audrey- hope you're not driving yourself too made thinking it all over constantly. It's so hard to not let this dominate every waking moment. Go with your gut and take time out for yourself xx  

Danny, how are you doing hun? Hope you're ok. Thinking of you   xx

Hi to Elizabeth, Kara, Raven, Lillsbills, Newbie, Siany, and everybody else I haven't mentioned by name! Big hug to you all xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mr & Mrs ** wishing you the best of luck for your scan today.

Mrs T great to see you back on the thread, I’m glad to see that you have your plan in place and great to hear that you are trying again.

BexyPob good luck at CRGW today.

Michelle.v ohh sorry to hear about your situation at work although glad to hear you managed to miss the cuts.

Audrey H I hope you manage to come to a decision hun, I’m sure you will.

Dwrgi I hope everything is ok with you. All this talk of Lydstep I want to go – I’ve never been but it sounds lovely. We’re hoping to go away for a couple of days in June where would you recommend staying?

Welsh Flower how are you coping with the 2ww? I had a massive wobble yesterday I was fighting back the tears in work and starting crying to my Mum on the phone at lunch. I started worrying that nothing was going to work for us. Glad to report that I’m feeling brighter today just really tired. 

Love to you all    x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi Loopy, oh poor you. What with all the hormones as well as being tired it's only natural. I keep wishing for cramps or some sign that something is happening. It's so hard to keep positive when you know the chances are slim. My dh keeps telling me that I may as well be hopeful and allow a little excitement as if it's negative it'll be horrible however we felt in 2ww. He's an eternal optimist whereas I'm very practical/fact type person. I'm trying to keep myself busy doing lots of cooking ( ok and quite a bit of eating) and am getting bit addicted to ebay!!) Keep strong xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Welsh Flower how strange I just wrote the exact same words 'eternal optimist' on the IUI thread describing my DH   
I asked him to give me the 'positivity talk' last night which he though was quite funny lol he always talks me through things and manages to calm me down and feel more +ve about everything bless him. I'm the same as you a fact person I couldn't help looking at the success rates of IUI at CRGW last night even though I know I shouldn't do it!

I know what you mean about wanting to have some 'symptoms' the only comfort I can find is that ladies who have had BFP's often say that it the month that they didn't have hardly any symptoms was the month they got their BFP. Also I think it would be too early for us both yet to have any. I'm sure the weekend will fly by for us both (they usually do) and then we're one week down, one to go.

Sending you lots of positive vibes       x


----------



## Welsh Flower

That's funny Loopy- we sound very similar and our DH's!! I'm really glad your DH can pick your spirits up.. a perfect match of optimism and realism to keep each other balanced I'd say! Yes, symptom wise seems like whether people have lots of symptoms or none makes little difference!! Thankfully got busy weekend planned and then we're half way there (geez is that all!!) Hope you have lovely weekend and     to you too xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Some advice or reassurance please!! I've been eating lost of brazil nuts since et as read somewhere selenium good for pregnancy but was just googling why (I know google deadly when bored) and apparently I should be having 65mcg a day (about 2 nuts worth, while I've been having 10 or more nuts) and apparently this can be toxic. Now I'm worried I've harmed my chances- arggh!!


----------



## farm boy

welsh.
do not panic.
i don't think that they can possibly be that bad, in fact i'd bet the farm on it.
you may wish to cut down to two a day from now though, if your worried.
mrs ** says she has been eating more than two also. she says she will cut down now too.
she thinks there are different types of selenium and the fatty kind found in brazils is not toxic.
you will live to see another day dont worry it.
we have had a great day, i will try and post later.
good news amanda says i have to have sex and beer tonight! 
you gotta love crgw.

**..


----------



## les0090

Oh farm boy. You are a one!!


----------



## Dwrgi

**-you go and have fun!  Sounds like quite a night ahead of you!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Welsh & ** I know a lot of ladies who have eaten a handful of brazil nuts with no problems.
Message from Kara (who can't get on to post) to say she ate 6 to 10 brazil nuts a day from stimms til 12-14 weeks pregnant. Hope this reassures you both, you know if Kara is ok with it there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Flash123

Just evened you out mrs t


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Mrs **................de ivf  et 2nd may
bexypob.............e/c    2nd may
xxmrscxx. consultation 3rd may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may


----------



## BexyPob

hi all very quick as on phone and rubbish at it! ** Mrs ** needs to be back in number 1 position as my ec won't happen til Wed. Go Mrs **, you must have had a brilliant scan yest Xx i've got 5 on right and 2 v. small on left, why they can't grow at same time i"ll never know! but on good side had  triple lining and back in Monday for final scan before ec on wed. good luck to les for testing soon and love to all. ps lydstep damp but lush! xxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good Saturday morning  

BexyPob - That sounds great, a triple lining, good luck for Monday and Wednesday - now go and enjoy your holiday   xxx

Loopy and Welsh Flower - I have very good feelings for you both, I shall send you some baby dust and a lorry load of positive thoughts                

Welsh Flower - Brazil nuts are only bad for you if you eat the whole bag in one sitting, I heard that you turn into Pele    xxx

** - hope that you had a good evening   and congrats on the fab appointment for Mrs ** and you xxx

Mrs T - so glad that you are back and keeping the thread calm and level headed   xxxx

Dwrgi - hope that you are ok, have you had any thoughts on your next step? xxx

Les - I hope those sticks are still in the plastic wrapper   xxx not long to go now

ok I have to go but just like Arnie - I will be back  

Lots of love A xxxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Oh Audrey - I have gone as far as removing the plastic wrapper from the box! DH told me to test asap if the results would be a true reading. He went off to work at 6 this morning and I quickly had a wee when I woke up so I wasn't tempted to poas!! I've never been so nervous. I don't want to see that 'not pregnant' sign so I think I will leave it another month lol!!! XXXX


----------



## farm boy

morning all.
hope you all are okay.

thanks for your good wishes everyone
audrey. i have stolen your   also, good find. 
good luck les and elizabeth for wed's.
hello mrs t it's nice to be putting you back on the list, thanks for the info from kara.  we and jethro are hoping that your tx is going to go well.
bexypob. it seems we were there at the same time then. we whad the 11 am slot though we did go in early as we always turn up early. you may have seen us then. i was the 6'4" blonde guy in the stetson hat and lemon yellow tracksuit. mrs ** says if i was wearing that get-up then i would have been sitting on my own and she would have gone in alone. i'm also not that tall or blonde.
there were lots of people there so i wouldnt know know if we did see each other.  i am actualy 5'10", glasses, less hair than is fair for a man of my age and un shaven too. ooh mrs ** is a lucky girl eh?  probably not but she loves me anyway,   phwew. 
mrs ** did say that the woman who went in after us did make eye contact and smiled a couple of times, or i did also see a lass in a pink coat. who knows you dont have to say, i'm a bit shy myself.
anyway glad your scan went well, sorry you are having to wait just a little longer but dont sweat it. wednesday for ec is just as good as monday and things will be ready when they are. glad you have got the follicles acoming and look forward to putting you back on top.
we have to nip out so i will post more when we get back.

**..


----------



## Audrey H

Les - that made me smile - hold on to your reserve girl, don't test until Wednesday/ Thursday at the earliest.  I'm not surprised that you are nervous, I would be too but I have a good feeling that everything will be positive      lots of love to you xxxxxx

** - I'm pleased to see that you are using the   too, if  i use the   then perhaps we can sing a    

Have a good day everyone - I really have to go now   and    A xxxx


----------



## Flash123

Hi all,

I have sat this morning for ages, wondering how to word this post. It is one that I have always thought I would end up writing but i hoped and prayed with all my heart that I would never need to. This morning we are 12dp3dt and we had our final   . Please dont tell me there is still time for it to change, I have done this too many times and felt these feelings every month for far too long to know that at this time in proceedings there should be something showing in that b****y box but it is as white as a Daz advert!!  It has taken alot of soul searching and asking very hard questions to reach this point but after over 12 years of trying, lost embryos and dreams, more appointments, examinations and injections than I could possibly remember and more tears than anyone should have to shed - we have finally had to face reality and accept they we need to move on. I can't have children and will never have a chance to feel and experience those things we have drempt of for so long.

I do feel like my heart and soul has been riped from me - I cant pretend otherwise but time has come to chase a different dream. I will be a mum and my dearest most wonderful Rob will be a dad - and he will be one of the best you could ever know but it will be by some other way we were chosen for.

So I am going to bow out now for a while. Time to lick my wounds, be bitter and twisted for a while before I move on. (although i will still pop in from time to time) Thank you for your support over the many years I have been coming on - I really couldn't have gotten through some of the dark times without you. Those of you who have your dreams enjoy them, those of you chasing them - good luck.

Take care Liz XX


----------



## Ravan

Elizabeth sending you all my love and hugs.Your words touched me,I know the feeling of needing to move on,and it sucks!Im so so sorry for you both.Be angry and rant and cry and get ready for that new door to open.


----------



## les0090

Elizabeth I am so very sorry for you and your dh. Life really can be a b...ch sometimes. Thinking of you and sending loads of love.


----------



## Ravan

les how are you feeling? Ive been off for a while but have been thinking of you.Got everything crossed for you,got to change the luck on this thread


----------



## lillsbills

Elizabeth - So very very sorry to hear your news.  Find solace and comfort in the love that you and DH have for each other.  Life is just not fair..  

Les - thinking of you, good luck... 

Ravan - we all know your there in the background, hope your hanging in there ok


----------



## Ravan

I feel ok today Lills,on my way back up I hope.....but that may have something to do with the decision to get an old english sheepdog   searching as we speak


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - I PM'd you earlier Hun, you know how sorry I am

Ravan - that sounds like a great plan, keep us posted

Les - no pressure but we are waiting for good news. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## les0090

Ravan I'm fine thankyou.  How are you doing lovely girl? Good luck in finding  a lovely dog.  Getting nervous. Have to test by otd as I won't have any meds left after that. Don't want to test that day as I want to have time to get used to the result and have an important meeting on Tuesday so don't want to do it then. So its either tomorrow or monday! Eeeek. Xxx


----------



## farm boy

hello again.
flaming flipflops, we are very sorry to hear that your test was a negative elizabeth. if life was fair you wouldn't have had to tell us
that news. i dont doubt that it is true that you would have made the best ever mum and dad and though it may be by a different route i hope that you still will be. your riight the folks here on ff can be a great help. 
all our very best to you and yours,

**..


----------



## Danni162

Afternoon all 

Les - Good luck for when you do the test - we need some good news 

Elizabeth - I am so sorry to hear the news  

Loopy and Welshflower - How is the 2 ww going ? 

Mrs ** & Bexypob - Good luck for Wednesday 

Sorry i have been away for the last few days have been upset about the BFN and it was my husbands birthday so spent some time together. I am in CRGW on Tuesday for my follow up with Amanda so i hope she will be able to say why the cycle failed and what they will do different next time.  We are on the waiting list for the NHS also so am in 2 minds at the moment. 

Quick question - Has anyone had treatment on the NHS? What was it like?


----------



## Welsh Flower

Afternoon all,

Thanks **, Mrs T, and Kara for some needed reassurance re brazil nuts. Think my dh thought I was going bit mad but I'm sure some of you understand the worrying over little things... or maybe it's just me!

Bexypob, glad the 5 are still developing well and yey on triple lining. All the best for Monday- feed your eggs with lots of protein over the weekend!

Cheers Audrey- that made me giggle about Pele!! Oh and nice use of rainbows!

Les- well done on restraint. Maybe get DH to hide them   Good luck whichever day you go with. got a real good feeling for you  

Liz- I'm so so sorry, I really feel for you both. I'm sure you will still be wonderful parents even if there's a slightly different path to take. I know this probably doesn't help at a time like this but I trually believe it's having a  family that's important, not how it's made. Sending you and your dh a massive hug xxxx   

Ravan- ooh how excited, I'm very jealous. they are beautiful dogs. I'm been trying to persuade my dh for us to get a dog for years (he thinks it's unfair as we both work full time) but still working on it!!

**- glad your appt went really well and all the best for Wed... not long now!! Hug to Mrs **  

Danni- hope you're ok. Been thnking fo you. Good luck for follow up and hope that you come away with a plan.

Lots of love and hugs to you all. Betta dash, making meatballs- yum!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Hi guys,
Been absent for a while coming to terms with bad news and also still having some physical side effects from m/c but time to start looking forward.  We have 4 frosties so plan is to have FET at end of June (** - could you add me to the list?).  Would be interested to hear any opinions/advice on FET, and also natural vs. medicated.

** - I was the "lass in the pink coat" sitting with my mum.  It was really busy on Friday, think there were 6 couples upstairs at the same time, hopefully lots of baby dust going round.  I know that I also saw Bexy, was trying to smile at everyone as figures out that some people there would be from FF (& also was worried I would cry in the waiting room as was dreading the memories from last time so thought a mad grin would be a better look!)

Congrats to all those who have had good news in the last month, or have managed to move a stage further in their treatment  

   to all those who have had to experience the big downside to all of this.  Thinking of everyone who is coming to terms with some bad news.

Hopefully will catch up with where everyone is and will be posting a bit more.

Betty x


----------



## kara76

Elizabeth my heart goes out to you and well I'm lost for words really. A friend of mine that stopped tx said she really knew when enough was enough and maybe that's where you are now, must be so so hard for you and your dh and I really hope u find a path for you to become the wonderful parents you want to become. I'm so sad for you


----------



## jk1

Elizabeth - as Ravan said, your words touched me too and I am sat in bed crying after reading such a heart felt post.  I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news and to wish you luck for the next part of your journey - whatever you decide that will be.  Sending you and your DH hugs huni xxxxxx

Hi everyone - sorry i've not been around much - so busy at work now I am back - also been trying to deal with things a little better and looks like will be moving back home sometime over the next week - not really sure how i feel about it still but i guess only time will tell,

love to you all,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

good luck today if you test Les.  My thoughts are with you   

Hope everyone else is well,I'll have to check the list to see where everyone is

Big hugs to all


----------



## les0090

Morning all. Well we had a bfn on a clearblue digital this morning so I am really sorry to disappoint you all. I thought it would be too good to be true. I even pulled the bloody thing apart then spent an hour googling the lines I saw inside to see if the thing wasn't working. May buy a first response later but don't expect it to be different. So it looks like back to the drawing board. I may be joining the others on that holiday to Valencia after all ha ha!! Will test again on otd and hopefully there will be more donor eggs flown in soon so we can have another go with them.
Onwards and upwards.

Love to you all and thanks for all your messages. Would have given up without you. XXXXX


----------



## Jen.80

Elizabeth I’m so sorry to hear your news, reading your post was heartbreaking. I wish you all the best for the future with whatever you decide  

Les so sorry to hear it hasn’t worked. Good luck for the future in what you decide to do  

** I was so pleased to see that Mrs **’s scan went well, good luck with ET this week.

Bexy good luck with EC this week, sounds like you had a good scan.

Raven, Mrs T, JK, Bettyboo & Danni, good to see you on here, hope you are all ok.

AFM Can anyone please tell me how long after the baseline scan do you start the Menopur injections? It’s hard trying to organise yourself when so much of this is uncertain but it would be helpful to know roughly when the Menopur injections start. Also thank you everyone who sent me   it was appreciated


----------



## Ravan

Oh no Les,so sorry.Sending you both hugs.Good positive attitude you have.


----------



## Gwennie

Les, have been thinking of you this morning, so sorry to hear your news. Life really is so unfair at times x

Liz, your post also really touched me, I really admire your bravery in making such a tough decision but also your detrmination to fulfil your dream, whatever road it takes. Thinking of you and your DH x

Mrs T, Really pleased you're going with your gut instinct- again, your determination, inspite of the heartache is inspiring, especially for a 'newbie' like me. Looks like we have our E/C scheduled for the same week too x

Bexypob- Hope the weather in Lydstep is not as windy as it is down South, and hope the head massages have had the desired effect!

Michelle- try to relax on your time off!!

Welsh flower and Loopy- hope youre managing to hold on to your sanity during this agonizing period- thinking of you both and   for the best news for you both

Danni - Hope you'llbe able to leave with a plan after your app on Tuesday, and ** and Mrs **- good luck for wednesday too

Audrey, Ravan, Kara, Dwrgi, Kara, Jo- and anyone my notes have missed ( yes I had to make notes, so much to catch up on this week!!), sending   to you all xxxxx

AFM, had my first accupuncture session with the lovely Jackie this week, really enjoyed it and came from there on a bit of a cloud-not even the rain could dampen my mood!! Well worth it and going to try and have a weekly session from now on. Have started on Cilest this week and start the Testogel this week,  my friend has warned me to wash my hands after application for fear of hairy fingers- hope she was joking   Not much else to report, have been up early since having to do a dawn dash down the street to save our wheelie bin in the wind,  so going to put my feet up for a bit! Hope you all manage to get some R & R in today

Love Gwennie xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Oh Les, I'm so very sorry. I really don't know what to say as really has such good feelings for you. But good to hear you sounding so positive, it will happen. Big hug to you both   xxxxx

Gwennie- good to hear you're getting closer. Good luck with the testogel- made me really spotty on my back and chin (and just after DHEA tablets were starting to wear off and spots improve... ergh!) No werewolf hands though   

Hi to all this abysmal morning. xxxx


----------



## farm boy

hello our ff budies.
flippin cr&p sticks  les. we at the manor are very sorry to read that you have had bad news. we were really hoping that you would have all you wished for. you seem to have positivity on your side still so i'm hoping that you will continue to be able to move forwards
and get there one day soon.
all the best to you and your dh.

the **'s..


----------



## les0090

Thank you everybody for your well wishes. 
It was a bit of a surprie as everything seemed to have gone well so far. We feel remarkably calm about the whole thing and I know there are people on here who have had a much harder battle than us. We can only look to the next step so are getting our heads round it. If only this whole process worked in a matter of days instead of weeks. I don't want to end up looking like a granny with a baby LOL!! Maybe I'll have time for a nip and tuck before the next cycle.......

Love to you all. Again. XXXX


----------



## lillsbills

Les - I have been checking all morning for you update.  Perhaps its just me but I kinda get worried when there is no BFP post early in the day so I was getting the feeling things had not gone well.  I am so very sorry..  it's just not fair is it.  You are amazing though.. fingers crossed for the next plan.
You are of course welcome on our DE holiday to Valencia but it's disappointing to find that you are.. hope that makes sense.

Hi to everyone else, what a sh&&tt day.  I pick my Ma and Pa up tomorrow from the bus stop after 3 months away in Australia, have sent them an email preparing them for our great British weather..lol!


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Mrs **................de ivf  et 2nd may
bexypob.............e/c    2nd may
xxmrscxx. consultation 3rd may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may


----------



## Oli

Oh Les,


I am so very sorry to hear your news. Sending you many good wishes for whatever comes next.


Look after yourself.


Oli xx.


----------



## Flash123

Thank you all so much for your lovely words. I am so very touched by your caring, thoughtful and so very empathic thoughts. U are all so right - only when you have been through this can u even begin to imagine how it feels. It is strange, mixed in with the pain and devastation  we are both feeling is utter relief that we never have to do another ivf cycle and  excitement at what the future holds. For the frt time in ages I feel hope. Xx

Les - so very sorry. Look after yourself x


----------



## farm boy

hello again.
i'd say that the drought deffinately seems to be over. the back lane here is flooded and the river (severn) is right at the top of it's banks
and looking likely to flood later, maybe tonight. really hoping it's not going to make it difficult getting down to cardiff tomorrow.
as i'm writing this mrs ** is watching 'wills and kate the movie' whist all the time proffessing how awfull it is, i dont see her reaching for the off switch though. men and women, we really are different aren't we!
i checked the cattle this morning all were fine and keeping well out of the rain in their respective barns. when i came back mrs ** was still in bed (unusual) so i thought 'balls i'm going back to bed too'. we had a lie in till nearly ten (unheard of) and it was great.
then clean out the yard, feed hay and straw all round, unblock the drains so the rain can get away and bed down the calves on some dry straw to keep everyone dry and clean. done. tea and cooked breakfast done and a check to see how my ff ladies are all doing.
i dont think i'm going to do a great deal more today as have been getting wet all week and am now looking forward to a day of sitting by the fire, posting you all and reading a bit more of my book.
well i hope that you are all okay i'm very sorry to read of les today and hope that les and elizabeth are going to be alright.
we did have a very good scan the other day, triple lining and all things as they should be. she does have a couple of very small fibroids but they are tiny and well away from her uterus. amanda knows all about mrs **'s test results the raised  anti-cardio lippin score and the news which our gp (bless her) rang late in the evening with was that her mthrh? was normal. so all good, which as i said the other day all made for a great day, oh yes and amanda said we could have a (ahem) cuddle and beer. top notch day indeed.
mrs **'s back with us i guess that film has finished.
bettboo. it  was a pleasure to almost meet you the other day (you will get noticed in a coat that colour). i'm sorry that it is still very raw with you but glad that you managed not to cry. i think inane smiling works for us all i try to reign mine in a bit as i may get arrested for scaring children and horses. your on the list so really good luck to you and yours for june. if you spot us again please come and say hello we rarely bite.
hi bexypob. i dont know if we saw one another or not but we hope that your scan went well. ec on wednesday, you will have to be on top then, no choice i'm afraid, wow it was busy wasn't it.
thanks everybody for all the advice, mrs ** did have a treatment of intralipids and may have another if we get a bfp. 
it didnt take long and i didn't feel a thing. 
i am hoping that all goes well for our donor tomorrow, it is a really big day for her. it is at least as important for her as us and if it goes well, it can be a day that changes her life forever. i hope it is easy on her.
i myself have to visit the man booth tomorrow, i was not planing on taking my time, or should i make it look like it always takes an hour to um 'get there' and then pretend to wife i was thinking about her the whole time (which of course i will be........ of course). 
mrs ** had to inject her 'ovi-troll' yesterday which was quite exiting, why all the big pen thingy? i wonder.

anyhoo i had better let you all get away as reading my squitter my be injurous to health.

glad you are over the nut worry welsh, it seems you will live to post another day, good-o.
hope you are okay danni sorry it is so hard on you, we look forward to seeing you back in the team.
sorry again les and elizabeth.
has anyone heard of sqwelch lately
hello dwrgi, mrs t, loopy,mrs. r, welsh, stacyemma, audrey, jk, michelle, mollylew, helen, jen, kara, gwennie, newbie, lills, ravan and  bettyboo's mom. 
i can sing a rainbow, sing a rainbow, sing a rainbow tooooooooooooooooo  

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Elizabeth-I was so VERY sorry to read your post yesterday, and felt so very sad, empathising with you completely in how you described this dreadful experience.  It just isn't fair, but what's fair got to do with anything?  Today, I feel that you are more positive, and I am soooo relieved to read that.  I too felt quite 'euphoric' when I got the result of our IVF, as the waiting and not knowing truly is the pits.  If you know one way or another, you can start to think about Plan B.  I KNOW that you and Rob will be parents, and that it is just a matter of time.  I think you are an amazing woman, and I am sending you a big squishy  , thinking of you, Amanda xxxxx 

Les-ditto, am so sorry to hear your news as I had high hopes for you.  It may change yet, and it is well worth getting a FR just to confirm, but what a blow!  However, I am really heartened to hear your positivity, and know that this is just a blip.  Big hugs to you, hun, and, as you say, onwards and upwards! xxxx

** & Mrs **-OMG!  I am so excited for you!  I soooooo hope that tomorrow goes well, and that there will be a new arrival at ** Manor in 9 short months!  Lots and lots of   to you!  Might be worth donning your orange tracksuit for tomorrow's business in hand!  xxx

Jo-lovely to see your post, and glad that you are, sort of, okay.  Good to keep busy.  I understand what a big step it is for you to move back, but I know that you are a strong woman and will be okay.  Thinking of you and sending big  

Gwennie-glad you enjoyed the session with Jackie.  I think she's ace, although I did have ONE incident with her that really annoyed me.  

Love to everybody!


----------



## farm boy

hi dwrgs.
glad to see you here.
thanks for positive thoughts for us we hope you can read the future and that it means that it will work .
i should have bought some orange y fronts, they could have been 'hand'y    sorry.
i must see if i can get a hand' le on this typing.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

**-I don't know if I can HANDle any more hand jokes!!!!  Strangely, I have Handel playing in the background (noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!).  I've got to hand it to you on the idea, but I'm sure that not having orange Y fronts will not be a HANDicap!!!          

Can anybody please tell me where they get their micronized DHEA from?  The brand I am currently using (and I don't have any bacne from it, thank God, unlike the first lot I got) is PURE Encapsualted DHEA, but I can't find a link anywhere that will post to the UK at a reasonable rate.  HEEEEELLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!  I have about 20 tabs left!  This is an EMEEEEEEEEEEEERGENCYYYYYYYYYY!

Thank you thank you, kind souls, in advance!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - so sorry to hear your news today, I'm so glad you're already looking forward and you sound positive. It's ok to grieve for this cycle too though, it is hard news to take 

Danni - good luck for follow up. I'm sure with a change to the drugs protocol you will do really well this time. Unfortunately first go is often a bit trial and error as I said to you before. I had my NHS cycle last year and while it wasn't a patch on service at CRGW you'd be mad not to save your money if you get the chance. Remember you are eligible for two goes on NHS but will forgo one of them if you have another private go, or both of them if you have more than one more private goes. It all depends whether you are prepared to wait or not and whether you are in a position to self fund 

Jen - it will depend whether you are on long or short protocol. Don't you have a treatment plan with it all noted for you ?

Gwennie - don't know about being inspiring but I'm certainly determined, although I've had my moments lately. Happy to be your cycle buddy. Amanda said to me to start testogel 3 weeks before stimms so I wasn't planning on starting this week - have I got that wrong? Not used it before. Glad you enjoyed the acu with Jackie, she always made me feel very positive too

** - good luck for tomorrow and hope your donor has a good day too

Dwrgi - I got mine from DHEA.com but had to pay for shipping from the US too. 

Bexy - hope you've had a fab time in lovely Lydstep and are all relaxed and chilled ready for this week. Loads of luck for scan tomorrow, I'll be waiting to hear your news. I always have one side that responds better by the way. xxx

Hi everyone else


----------



## farm boy

sorry dwrgi i cant help with the dhea (never heard of it) but if you cant find anyone to hand any over for a reasonable price you may have to pay handsomely for some from abroad.

**..


----------



## lillsbills

Dwrgi - I always get mine from agestop.net  thats the website Amanda told me to get it from.  Not sure if it is the pure stuff, but she wouldn't have advised the site if it wasn't the good stuff I hope.

** and Dwrgi - you both need to get a 'grip' and these hand jokes now. The clinic need to realise that we are in the 'Digit'al age and they need to put their 'hands' to sourcing some new and up to date material... Boom Boom.. Oh god, cr&p jokes, sorry guys...


----------



## les0090

All the best for tomorrow **. Am sure you have the situation in hand. God you've  got me at it now! Xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

BettyBoo1 good to see you back hun, sorry to hear you have had such a rough time since the m/c. I’m glad to see you are ready to try again and looking forward to June  

Elizabeth I was so sorry to read your news hun  

Les really sorry to hear that it was a BFN hun, sending you a ((((big hug)))).

Gwennie thanks for the good luck message hun, glad to hear that the accupuncture went well with Jackie. I’d love to give it a go ;-)

** good luck at the ‘man booth’ tomorrow ;-)

Hi Mrs T and Dwrgi.

Welsh Flower how are you finding the 2ww? I’m been in an awful mood this weekend, poor DH has had the brunt of it which I’ve already apologies for. I’m either tearful or snappy. 

AFM ladies I’ve been invited to a job interview and I haven’t got a clue what to do I wish I hadn’t applied now. I hate where I work and as you all know my boss is a nightmare but a part of me worries that if I have a new job its going to be awkward getting time off for treatment when I’ve just started (and trying to make an impression) its also inevitable that I’ll most probably have to stop fertility treatment for a few months until I’m past the probationary period. I don’t know if I can stop this rollercoaster now that I’m on it, getting a BFP is more important than any job. What do you ladies think Thanks x

Ps I also think that I've got too much on my plate at the moment with fertility treatment and also uni not sure if taking on a new job is going to be too much??


----------



## Jen.80

Mrs T thank you for your responce. I am on the long protocal & have a treatment plan but no mention of when I start the different medication. When the drugs arrived I asked Amanda what I need to take & she said start the nasal spray on 21st April but no mention about the rest of the medication. My baseline scan is on the 8th May which I guessed is when they will tell me when to start the menopur. I was just curious as I've got a few things coming up & wanted to know if I will need to fit them around the injections.


----------



## lillsbills

Mr and Mrs ** - good luck for tomorrow, our fingers will be crossed for you, but I am sure it will all go well x


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T, I'm to start taking the Testogel on 6th May, next Sunday and baseline scan for around 28th May f/c, so around three weeks more or less. Can't remember really why I have to take it though!!!!!! Hopefully the Acu will help, even if just to try and chill a little! 

 to you all 
G xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jen - its been a very long time since I did the long protocol but I think if all is well at baseline you will start the menopur then

Loopy - why not keep your options open for now and go to interview, take it one step at a time - you may already be pregnant. I've stayed in a job with a horrible boss and crap pay rises because tx is my priority but it's really hard at times

Gwennie - testogel is testosterone to improve quality of eggs, I'm trying it instead of DHEA this time as Amanda said there's good evidence from it. I'm waiting for Amanda to tell me when to start but looks like I will be starting very soon too - just waiting for her to order my drugs

Lills - how is collecting donations going?


----------



## mollylew

Hi Everyone,

Just popped on to wish mr and mrs ** all the best for tomorrow x x x

Les and Elizabeth - I am absolutely gutted for you! You are both amazing. strong and positive women and WILL achieve your dreams. Thinking of you x x x

Hope everyone is doing ok no matter what stage you are at on this rollercoaster.

Welshflower and Loopy - No pressure but we desperately need some good news on here!! x x x

PS.. Loopy - Go for it! You have nothing to lose and maybe lots to gain. x x


----------



## farm boy

good luck bexy with your scan on monday. hoping lorraine see's all the right things on the screen.
thankyou all you lovely ladies for our good luck tomorrow.
cheers lills and les we'll see what we can come up with.  

**..

thankyou molly.


----------



## Jen.80

Mrs T thank you for your responce, I appreciate it  

Good luck to Bexy & Mr & Mrs ** for tomorrow


----------



## jk1

Les - really sorry to hear your news - sending you hugs huni xxxx


----------



## Siany

Evening all,

Les, I was sorry to hear that you did not get your positive result this time, especially when things had gone so well.  It is good to see your positivity and that you are looking forward.  

Liz, I was so sorry to hear your news too.  Again, it is good to see you looking to the future.   

**, I'm sure you'll got along handsomely tomorrow!  

Bexy, hope you have had a relaxing weekend and your scan goes well tomorrow.  It is good to see you at the top of the list. x

Mrs T, it is good to see your name back on the list.  I think you have made the right decision to have another go with your own eggs as you were so very, very close last time.  

Jo, it is good to hear from you - I've been wondering how you are doing.  I hope returning home will not be too painful. 

Dwrgi, I hope you manage to source your DHEA. 

Welsh flower, how are you doing? 

Danni, hope your follow up will give you the information that you need for your next cycle.  

Betty, it is good to hear from you and that you are looking to the future at this difficult time.  

Ravan, happy dog hunting!

Hi to Gwennie, Jen, Michelle, Lills, Loopy, Audrey and all you other lovely ladies.

I had my thyroid retest on Friday and it was good to be back at the clicic again as I feel as if I am in limbo at the moment.  I should get the results in the next few days and hope that we can then plan again.

**, please could you change the list to say that I am 'sorting out thyroid'. Thanks x


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck mr and mrs ** for tomorrow!


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Mrs **................de ivf  et 2nd may
bexypob.............e/c    2nd may
xxmrscxx. consultation 3rd may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      sorting out thyroid
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning everyone,

** - wanted to wish you luck for this morning, hope all goes well for the donor, you and mrs **, p.s. you have a lovely singing voice    xx

BexyPob - hope that you are chilled out and ready for ec, thinking of you and sending   xxxx

Les and Elizabeth - I hope things look a little sunnier today and you  are ready to face the world xxxx  

Dwrgi - I take that kind of DHEA too. I got it on Amazon but it's been taken off and I am in the same situation, that's the only brand I trust   xxxx

lillsbills - Are you still thinking of taking that trip to Valencia? xxxx

Welsh Flower - glad I made you giggle, hope that you are ok   xxxx  

Loopy- there's nothing like having to make a decision is there!  I think you should go for the interview, you can always turn it down when they offer you the position.  There have been some girls at my place that have started and then gone on maternity leave and the head was fine with it. Don't stress!   xxxx

Mrs T - hope that you are ok and that you had a good night's sleep      xxxx

Siany, SoneaSze, Jen.80, jk1, Gwennie, Oli, BettyBoo1, Molly, Raven and anyone I have missed, hope that you are all ok  

I have to run and get to work.

Love and hugs Audrey xxxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning all,

Another beautiful day.. not!

Bettypoo-I hope you're ok. I'm really sorry to haar what a tough time you've had and can't imagine how you must feel but hopefully end of June will be here before you know it. I've no experiene of FET sorry but hopefully some others will reply. 

Jo- all the best for moving home. Really hope it's not as bad as you think. Thinking of you  

Liz, I'm glad to hear there is some relief and hope mixed in with the inevitable pain. Hope you can focus on the hope for the future  

Les- hope you're ok hun. I really think you should test again on otd as you do hear stories about tests changing in few days although I don't want to give you false hope. Really thinking of you xx 

Siany- I'm ok ta. Going a little mad... never been a patient person!! Fingers crossed for good results from your thyroid test.

**- all the best for today, hope you get excellent results. Thinking of you, your dh and your wonderful donor.

Dwrgi- think I also got mine form DHEA.com. 

Bexy- hope scan went well- look forward for update.

Loopy- Sorry to hear you had bit of crappy weekend. I was good Saturday but then yesterday was feeling very grumpy and negative... oh and constantly tearful (even cried when Bianca got arrested on Eastenders, DH was very amused!!) I agree with others that think you should go for interview but just try not to put pressure on yourself. Maybe just think, what the heck I'll give it go but not going to try too hard and see what happens. You can worry about whether to take it when they offer it  . I'm sure most places are very sympathetic towards fertility treatment, you've just been very unlucky with your horrid boss. Best of luck if you do go for it  

Jen80- best of luck 

Mrs T- good to hear you'll be starting soon. Hope you and Gwennie don't suffer from the spots like I did on Testogel (oh and dh did say he though I grew a slight moustache... I was not amused and he was quick to shut up!)

Morning Audrey, hope you're ok.

Afm, a whole week to to go... arggggh!! No symptoms to report at all although have been suffering from a dodgy tummy most of last week. Not sure if that can be result from tablets and pessaries (or my brazil nuts overdose!) but wish I didn't as one of few things Amanda said was try to avoid eating things that might give me dodgy tummy... not sure how it affects things but   it hasn't. 

Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs T, molleylew, Audrey H and welshflower thanks for the advice re: job interview. I rang this morning and said that I would be attending I’m already starting to regret my decision.  I've just received an email through stating that I have to do a group exercise, a presentation (but I’ll only know the topic on the day), the interview itself, written tests and also a verbal reasoning test. Can’t believe how much they are expecting me to do, I was expecting  an interview and presentation but not all this. the interview is also on my OTD!!! I'm in two minds whether to put myself through all that tbh.

Siany I hope your thyroid is sorted out soon hun, I bet you can’t wait to get started again. FC it won’t be long.

WelshFlower I cried when Bianca got arrested too lol! Hope your stomach settles down soon hun, keeping my FC that its a +ve sign. I hope the rest of the 2ww goes quickly for you.

** hope all went well today and you managed to make it to the clinic.

Hi to Mrs T, Ravan, lillsbills, Gwennie, jk1, Dwrgi, Jen.80  and Les hope you are all ok x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi Loopy, I had to do all that to get my present job, it is a pain but it'll go quickly on the day. You can't prepare for most of that apart from interview so you could just see how you feel on the day and do a little prep before. Do whatever feels right as you don't want to be stressing for the rest of the week, or just see it as further interview experience and think you're not going to try too hard and therefore will have low expectations and hopefully won't stress too much beforehand xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

WelshFlower the part I'm worrying about the most is the presentation, I've done them before for interviews but they have always given me the topic beforehand. How did you find it when you weren't given the topic until the day? I'm worried I'll be stuck and won't have anything to say x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Loopy, the one I did was related to the job in that I was given a scenario and then told to give 30 min presentation about what I would do, following hr prep time. My friend recently had a presentation where they just asked her to outline what she would bring to the job/organisation. Just remember that everyone will be in the same situation as you with the same amount of prep time. They're not going to expect something perfect. What job are you going for? x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Welsh Flower thanks so much for the response, I will PM you in the morning. Just leaving work to drive to uni so won't be home until late tonight. Speak soon x


----------



## farm boy

hello you lovely lot.
i am in a great mood as things have all gone great.
we got there in good weather (which was nice) and i did my bit in the man boothe (which was nice also). then we had tea and biscuits 
(which were nice) and was then told that lyndon says the semen sample was fine (again nice) so we could go when we were ready.
we hadn't even made it all the way home when i got a phone call from helen who told me that we had 5 eggs and that every thing was fine and i'd get another call later.
amanda rang half an hour ago and told us that we have five eggs, lyndon says that the semen sample is exellent and that they will be doing natural ivf. that is more than nice that is blooming great!. i asked her about our donor and she says she is fine and has her eggs too  . what a totally awsome day.
they will ring us in the morning to let us know how things develope tonight.
it is a strange to think  that my last chance of becoming a dad is sitting in a petri dish in a laboratory in wales 
and there is nothing more i can do. you could say 'it is out of my hands'   (sorry mrs **'s joke).
anyway thanks all for being great.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a few personals, really tired after a long day in work. Boy do I hate Mondays lol

Bettyboo - sorry I missed your FET question before. It's definitely worth doing, if the blasts are the same quality as your fresh then you have the same chance of getting pregnant and it's much cheaper! The defrost rate is great too, mine only had a problem because they were lesser quality to start with. I decided to go natural because my cycle is usually reliable but ended up converting to medicated anyway because I missed the ovulation. It also depends on whether you can be flexible with your dates or whether you would prefer to control them using medicated. Give us a shout if you have any other questions

** - good to hear that you, Mrs ** and your donor had an awesome day. Good luck for your fert call in the morning, hope it comes early and I'll be waiting for your news. 

Siany - hope you get your results soon and you can be on your way again. Waiting is so very hard

Welsh - thanks for the warning on the testogel. I'll look forward to the moustache then! I've had the pleasure of spotty skin and greasy hair thanks to the DHEA so am used to that now. The dodgy tummy is probably due to the cyclogest - you could always try the 'front door' to give your tummy a break

Loopy - hope you don't go stressing yourself out about the job interview


----------



## Welsh Flower

Good to hear such great news **- an all round excellent day for you. All the best for your call in the morning x


----------



## kara76

** great news from today and great swimmers too woo hoo

Hiya all


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Les & Elizabeth, so sorry you didn't get the result you were after my thoughts are with you both 

Mr **- sound like you had a fantastic day, I'm keeping my fc for those egg's &  to get together and fertilise over the next few days  

loopy good luck for the interview 

Welsh flower - hope your tummy gets better soon and not long to go now

Hi to everyone iv missed hope your all trying to keep in high spirit 

AFM - so sorry iv been absent for a few days however I have been checking in everyday to keep on top of all the post! I have the first of my finally 3 exams Wednesday so have been revising like mad I have my 2nd on the 14th and 3rd on 18th of may then on 19th I start my suprecure injection whoop whoop I have never looked forward to an injection so much in my life I cry when I go to the dentist and he tells me I need a filling the last time I was there I burst in to tears in reception lol but I am so looking forward to starting this  actually got quite a busy month this month so hoping its going to fly by and my EC date will be here before I know it 

 to all x


----------



## Gwennie

Glad all went well for you and Mrs ** and your donor- fab news! 

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

**-what a brilliant day for you and am so glad that you feel so happy about everything!  It is all such a worry!  Wonderful wonderful news and let's hope you get even better news in the morning!!!  

Feet up now and brilliant HANDiwork, all round!  Big      to you and Mrs **!!!!!


----------



## Siany

** and Mrs **, a great result!  Good luck for your phone call tomorrow.  I hope there's lots of action in the lab tonight!


----------



## Audrey H

** - what good news for you and Mrs ** and there could be no where better than Wales for your little swimmers to be.  Land of my Fathers  xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

**-I know you were a very happy man yesterday, but can you PLEASE stop dancing now?  This rain is unbelieveable!!!  GL with phone call today!  FX!!!

Mrs T-I didn't have a moustache with Testogel.  Just wanted to go down Chip Alley and throw chips around and then pick a fight with others, that was my main problem!  (Only joking   ).  You'll be fine, I'm sure!  xxx

Love to you all-sorry to post and run but thinking of you all!

Oh yes, meant to ask, is anybody going to the nutrition lecture at CRGW tomorrow night??  7pm??


----------



## Love2BaMum

** so glad to hear that everything went well for you yesterday.

Mrs T trying not to stress myself out at the moment although I’m sure that will change when the day arrives lol! Hope you have a better day today, now that Monday is out of the way.

Mrs.R.2011 thanks for the good luck message. I hope the exams go really well for you hun, I’ve got one coming up in May too.

WelshFlower how are you hun?

Dwrgi I’m not going to the nutrition lecture but I thought it sounded interesting are you going?

AFM ladies can I ask when do you think is the earliest I can test and get a reliable result? I had my IUI on the 23rd April. I’m thinking of testing early because if it’s a negative I want to mentally prepare for my interview. My offical test day in Monday 8th May.  Thanks x


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
call from helen this morning, got 3 fertilised embryo's so we are now hoping that they will develope well and turn into little humans.
we hope that we get 1 good one then it will be well worth all the effort.
mrs ** is booked in for et  on thursday so all we can do is hope for the best.
i'm not flying around in the clouds today, a bit more realistic as to our chances. it only takes one as i've seen posted on here before
so were hoping it works out that way.
thanks all for your support, your super you are.
sorry about the weather, i will have a word and see if i can get someone to turn it down a bit for the rest of the week.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi **-have been waiting to hear your news! This is fantastic!  I bet you are so chuffed!  Roll on Thursday and FX you get a little human out of it!!!

Thanks for giving the dancing a rest, the rain seems to have lessened now!!  

Big   to you both,
Ax


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - that's great news. You are right, it only takes one. Another step closer to your man cub. Wish Mrs ** good luck for ET on Thursday 

Loopy - I never tested early on IUI so not sure when the earliest you could test is sorry


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hey **, great news. I had 5 eggs and 3 fertilised too   (although sure your eggs will be lot better quality than mine with my crappy amh!!). Your chances are very good so keep the positive vibe going!

Afternoon Mrs T and Dwrgi. I'd be really interested in hearing about any key interesting things coming from nutrition lecture if anyone wants to be swotty and take some notes  

Loopy- I've pm'd you re job interview x

Afm, can someone help advise. I had to go to doctors today as have skin infection (huge lump thought to be possible ingrown hair) The doctor has prescribed some strong antibiotics which I'm meant to take 4x a day for a week but I've worried about taking them at this stage especially as one of my pregnant friends has previously said she's not allowed to take any antibiotics. I'll email Amanda too but just wondering whether anyone has any experience/advice.

Thanks and hi to all this surprisingly sunny afternoon! xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all sorry been AWOL for a few days in not so sunny Pembs  but just wanted to say a huge thank you to you for all of your kind comments and support.

Firstly to Liz and Les I am so, so sorry for you both, awful news but it does sound as though you are both handling it with such sense, I don't doubt you're having desperate times too, it's all so very hard.  Liz good luck with determining your way forward free from the chains of ivf and Les you too, I hope you decide what is next for you.   xxxx

** congratulations to you and mrs **, you're nearly there, the finishing post is in sight.  Good luck for a fab progress call tomorrow and et on Thursday xx

Welsh flower, how are you doing? Sorry but I can't help with your query, I think Amanda is the only one to help there, I'd give her a call if you do 't get an email soon.  Not long for you now xx

Dwrgi you okay chick, how is Rubes doing? Same goes for me any pearls of wisdom from the nutrition talk tonight would be gratefully received xx

Siany any news from your re-test yet.  Really hope that is going to be your answer and you can move on with next tx ASAP xx

Loopy yes I think you should defo go to the interview, then you can decide later if you want to take the job or not.  You'll know if moving to a new job is right for you once you've heard a bit more from the interview panel.  Best of luck.  Think you should be able to test 11 days from Ovulation, but I'm no expert.  Good luck xx

Mrs t that Dwrgi comment made me laugh about chip alley, I have to say testogel certainly made me more confident in work...the word bolshy was mentioned lol...just warning you now may be the time you tell your boss exactly what you think of him wether you intend to or not ;-) thanks so much for your fab support, you're a star xx

Mrs r you are a very busy lady, good luck with your exams tomorrow xx

Audrey how are you doing? Any news yet? Thanks for your support xx

Betty so so sorry I missed you at the clinic on Friday, ( and mr and mrs **) I must admit we only just got into the building on time and I was in a bit of a flap so wasn't paying as much attention as I normally would be...making strange smiles at total strangers is my usual activity in that waiting area and trying to guess who may be who off FF !?! sorry to hear you are having such a hard time, it's an unbelievably difficult process emotionally and physically.  I'm with mrs t it's definitely worth going for fet. Good luck xx

Afm well in for ec tomorrow and I can truly say never was a sedative induced sleep more welcome by anyone, I'm knackered! It looks as though I've got about 5 possibles so keeping everything crossed to come away with 1 embryo......please, please.....  Love to all xxxxx


----------



## newbee28

That's great news **!! fingers crossed for a big fat BFP!! 

Hello to everyone else. At least it's stopped raining and the sun is shining   

I've got a question concerning hair dye! I've started my drugs (only Testogel at mo) and I have an appointment to have my hair dyed (semi permanent) in 2 weeks but not sure if the dye would be safe and effect the drugs I'm taking in any way?! Does anyone else continue to have their hair dyed or is I better to stay clear......

Enjoy the rest of the sunshine while it lasts!
Xxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

In case I don't get on later, just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow Bexy xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Newbee  I have heard that dye is more of an issue than bleach or hi-lights and there is so much research about the possible side effects and also lack of side effects too, very confusing.  I normally have mine hi lighted and avoid doing it within 6 weeks of tx and wouldn't if I was pregnant.  But having said that is is a very personal choice sure the other ladies will let you know their thoughts too x

Welsh flower thank you very much indeed, scared and excited at the same time lol x


----------



## Gwennie

SUN!!!! Thank goodness, thanks for putting a word in **.!! Really good news about your embryos- am crossing everything for you and Mrs ** and will be thinking of you Thursday

Bex- will be thinking of you too-  enjoying your well deserved  'sedative induced sleep' tomorrow ( that did make me chuckle!) Good luck and hope all goes to plan

Dwrgi- Had thought about going to lecture but didnt quite manage to fit everything in! If you did go, hope you found it useful

Mrs T- we'd both better prepare ourselves and our bosses and DH for the Testogel then-  beware!!!!! Hope youre ok

Newbie- have heard conflicting advice about hair dye, so would be interested to hear what you ladies think too

Loopy- Not sure about early testing, I bet 8th May seems a lifetime away with all that's going on, but I too think you should go for the interview at least you'll know then that youre making a well-informed decision, and won't be thinking 'what if?' Good luck

Welsh- Again, not much advice to give regarding the a.biotics, but sending lots of get well wishes

Hump Day tomorrow- yey!!!   

Hugs to you all, G xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - well my lovely I'm wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow. Enjoy your sleep and I will be anxiously awaiting your news, I'm so excited for you xxx 

Oh dear, maybe I shouldn't take the testogel - I'm bolshy at the best of times and I would be out of a job in a second if I told my boss what I really think of him   

Newbee - sorry no idea on hair dye, I must be the only woman in the world never to have put a colour on my hair!

Welsh - definitely check with Amanda on the antibiotics

Gwennie - bet you're looking forward to the testogel too now then, I start mine on Monday


----------



## kara76

Bex tons of luck for tomorrow

** great news on your embryos

Hair colouring is a personal choice but shouldn't effected anything.


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
thanks again for lovely messages.
good luck bexy with ec tomorrow hoping it goes really well, is your man heading for the man boothe tomorrow then? 
it is a strange experience  
good luck for your exams tomorrow and job interviews.
glad the weather has improved for you all.

i should be writing a proper thanks to you as individuals tonight but am feeling a little scared about things so i'm just not in a typing mood. sorry. really apprieciate you all .
mrs ** is okay which is good.
roll on thursday,  maybe.
if we have et on thursday it either will or wont work and that is really scary
sorry just feel a little wierd tonight.

take care all 

**..


----------



## mollylew

Hi **, its only natural to be feel scared and anxious at this time as it is so close now and all your hopes are pinned on it. All has gone great and to plan so far. I fully understand when you say you don' t feel like typing; i hardly posted from ec to otd! Hang on in there and give mrs ** a masssive hug from me x x

Bex- Good luck for tomorrow! Hope all goes well and will be waiting for the fab news x

Les - You doing ok? Thinking of you x x

Hi everyone else x x x


----------



## farm boy

just gone out to check cattle, get fresh air and have a think.
i know what it is.
i'm terrified that i may be only two weeks away from never being a dad and that is so bad as to be almost incomprehensible. 
if we dont go go for et on thursday then it cant fail can it, and if it doesn't fail then we still have a chance to be mum and dad dont we.
all ridiculous, i know it is, but what did that ever have to do with anything.
hopefully i will be okay tomorrow.
best have a cwtch with the misses, will make it all better.

**..


----------



## farm boy

thankyou molly.
best pull myself together.

**..


----------



## mollylew

**- Not at all ridiculous! You have such a way of expressing yourself that is so endearing. I am sure that what you have just said resonates with everyone going through this. 
Remember, you have got to be in it to win it!!   x x


----------



## Dwrgi

Bexy-huge hugs and tonnes of luck for EC tomorrow, Will be thinking about you! 

**-big hugs to you too! I am sure that everybody has shared your thoughts and sentiments at this stage.  The prep is a doddle really. This is the point that it gets really scary. But, there is nothing you can do now but believe in the magic of Mother Nature, and to EXPECT A MIRACLE! Thinking of you and big hugs to both you and Mrs **!


----------



## BexyPob

** I feel your pain, I really do. All we can think here is that this is our last chance for a genetic child, and possibly our last chance full stop, very frightening and so hard to even consider for a moment. Dwrgi is right all we can do now is hope that mother nature has this one in hand.  The 'bexys' are thinking of you and mrs ** and sending hugs xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

BexyPob wishing u the very best of luck for tomorrow hun.

** totally understand how ur feeling I think it's only natural. Take care and good luck for Thursday x


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say hello,

** and Mrs ** - fab news on the embryos - ** I know what you mean and it is a scary thought to be 2 weeks away from knowing your future - wishing you and Mrs ** all the luck in the world xxxx

Bexy - good luck for tmrw huni - I will be thinking of you and I will wear something orange in work tmrw!! xxxx


Mrs T - hope you are ok hun xxx

Hope everyone is ok - no news from me - we are moving back home this weekend - I can't really say things are any better but I know we have to get back to 'normal' sometime and its been 6 weeks now......

Jo xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Bexy - Good luck for tomorrow, have a nice little rest and I will keep all things crossed for a nice number of eggs for you     

** - I think we all feel the same way, so much hangs on this treatment and its not all down to the money (it would be nice if it was cheaper tho) it is the difference a child can make to your whole life, its a HUGE deal.  I still have mini panic attacks in bed if I think too hard, scary scary stuff.  Deep breath, stay strong, it will be over soon and you can both concentrate on worrying about your parenting skills then       

JK, hi!  Nice to see you are still keeping up with us all   , glad your feeling up to going back home, bereavement is an awful thing to deal with, and a miscarriage is definately a bereavement, time will make it easier to live with, you will never forget hun, just get a little stronger with each day          

Newbee, I didnt colour my hair when I was preggers, I heard that it can affect the liver I have quite a lot of grey now though and the thought of not being able to dye my hair for 10 months I will look like a right state   .  Let me know if you find out if it is dangerous!  My sister is a trainee hairdresser,  I will ask her tomorrow if there is any risk to babies.

Welshflower, I def would not take them without checking, especially if they are strong, are you able to ring your own doctor to check first?   
Hi to all I havent mentioned, knackered after a busy weekend and Birthday today, really dont want to get any older    but hey time waits for no man!
I will have a read back tomorrow when I'm more awake TTFN  Michellexxx


----------



## Audrey H

Michelle  hope that you had a fun day    sending you a birthday 

Hi to all and sending love and hugs for all of you and hoping you will all be ok xxxxxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

bexypob.............e/c    2nd may
Mrs **................de ivf  et 3rdmay
xxmrscxx. consultation 3rd may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
les                  pupo    otd    2nd may 
elizabeth123  pupo    otd    2nd may
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may


----------



## farm boy

all the luck in the world bexypobs.

you are truly a wonderfull bunch of women

**..


----------



## BettyBoo1

Bexy - good luck for today!

** - hope all goes well tomorrow.

Thinking of you both x


----------



## Dwrgi

Belated   to Michelle!

Good luck Bexy today!!! Sending you loads of  !

Thinking of you both, Mr and Mrs **!

Love to everybody!
Axxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Morning all,
Bexy good luck for today x

Michelle hope you had a lovely x

** thinking of you and wishing you and mrs ** all the best for Thursday as mum always says to me think positive thoughts x

Welsh flower and loopy how you doing? 

Thanks for all the gd luck message re exams just about to go in x


----------



## les0090

Good luck for today Bexy XXXX  

Mr and Mrs ** - good luck for good growth of your little embies. This is when it gets real! XX  

Hi to everyone else. Have just made a follow up appointment for next Wednesday so hoping I'm good to go again asap.

Love to you all and thanks again for keeping me sane! (Apart from the slight google addiction on low hcg's, faulty hpt's and many other reasons why my test may have been wrong!!)

Les XXX


----------



## Jen.80

** really pleased to hear it went so well on Monday. It is totally understandable how you’re feeling, this whole experience is such a rollercoaster of emotions. Being scared just shows that you care & how much you really want this to work. All the best for you & Mrs ** tomorrow, hope it goes well.  

Bexy good luck for today  

Michelle happy belated birthday, hope you had a lovely day. Not long now  

Les good to hear that you’re looking to the future & hope that your consultation goes well.

I hope everyone else is well

AFM It is finally May & I seem to have suddenly shot up the list. AF is due today but no sign yet, just hope it turns up soon as my baseline scan is next Wednesday. I’m starting to feel excited, just want to get to EC. Take care everyone


----------



## kara76

Jk I just wana share my own experience with u. When I had my first mc even though I knew all along it would end in mc I didn't fully get it until it happened. I had low hcg yet got to the scan only to find nothing there, (I was scanned by a pregnant consultant which did at the time add to the pain)a further 2 weeks they (local epu) found a sac and gave false hope when I knew at that stage there should be a baby. I was them rescanned by ivf wales and given the option to wait or as they classed it as pregnancy of unknown location I could have methotrexate, I waiting all day alone for them to prepare the med. Grace gave me the jab in my bottom and off I went home, went to work the next day and it all started. I went to gp then home to bed, I totally shut myself off from the world including luke. It felt like my pain and mine only. It was deffo one of the worst experiences of my life but once that grief lifted a little I started to find hope from it and believed if it happened once it certainly would again and me being me went crazy with research too and found that mc is so so so common and everyone deals with it differently, no right, no wrong. 

I suppose the moral of the story is if you can take hope from it and be kind to yourself and don't be alone. 

Bexy hope all has gone well

** any news today


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all thanks for lovely messages. Well we got three eggs so need all of your positive thoughts to get as far as an embryo please...please. We had lovely Sean, he is so sweet.  ** any news, been thinking of you and mrs **? xx

Michelle happy belated birthday to you  xx

JFK good luck in moving back home, I know it's a huge step for you so I hope it is far better than you think it will be.  Kara is right, be good to yourself because you still need to grieve xx

Jen good luck for af arriving very soon xx

Les fantastic news that you are ready to go again, go girl!!!  xx

Mrs r hope the exams ok xx

Mrs t thanks hon, just so much easier knowing you are there wagging your finger at me ;-) xxx

Audrey thank you, read your pm this morning and it really helped xx

Hi to everyone sorry to not have personalled  you all but off for a little snooze xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Bexy      Yeah 3 little bubbas,         they will be getting jiggy as we speak     On our last go we only had 2 embies good enough to go back and none for freezing, and little Morgan was the outcome so it is possible and does happen, it def only takes one     .
Can you remember anything from the EC?  I didnt from my second one but have little flashbacks from the 1st one, just wondered if they have the good stuff in CRGW   

Mr & Mrs **'s - any news on your embies?  Do you have a date for the ET?

Hi Jen!  Im in for the baseline scan on Tue, managed to get a lieu day for working a sunday so work are non the wiser, dont know how im going to get the time off for EC?  Its all seeming a bit surreal isnt it   , are you jabbing yet?

Thank you all for the birthday messages, I had a lovely voucher for a spa day from Mam and brother and sister, looking forward to a relaxing day, do you think its ok to go when having treatment?  Im starting Accu tomorrow with the chinese lady in walters road swansea, will let you all now what shes like, supposed to have good results so    she will wave her magic wand for us.

Hi to all, hope your enjoying the sunshine - ** keep that tambourine in the cupboard   
Michellexxx


----------



## kara76

Woo hoo 3 eggies is brill news. Rest us and good luck with the call


----------



## Jen.80

Bexy congratulations on getting 3 eggs   they all get jiggy as Michelle said  

Michelle good luck with your scan next Tuesday. I am using a nasal spray instead of injections which I’ve been doing for 1½ weeks now. When do you start your Menopur injections? It is all starting to feel real & exciting.   I can’t wait to get to the EC stage which is only about 3 weeks away


----------



## Welsh Flower

Just a quick one...

Bexy- good news on 3 eggs. I understand why you feel nervous about getting to embryo stage, but I'm really sure you have no cause for concern and they'll be three good'uns. Saying little prayer for you for that to be the case xxxx 

**- I completely get what you're feeling. At the injection stage etc I felt quite hopeful and postive but in the 2ww it dawns on you that you're helplessly waiting and it's so hard not to feel like your whole world depends on this. All the best for tomorrow- big hug to Mrs ** and yourself  

Happy belated birthday Michelle- hope you had a good one! By the way, I remembered nothing at all about ec despite fact I was apparently talking when brought back into room and climbed into bed! Spa days sounds lovely. I think you should probably avoid jacuzzis after egg transfer but can't see an issue before. Enjoy accu- I'm too much of woose to try!

Jen, Hope your af turns up quickly... oh the irony whenever I read or say that! Hope baseline goes well.

Les, really good to hear from you, been thinking of you, Good that you are starting to plan again  

Mrs R, really hope your exam went well  

Jo, sending you a big hug  

Hi to Dwrgi, Kara, Betty boo and anyone I've missed xxx

Afm, Amanda said antibiotics fine, although google research wasn't positive. Trust Amanda so started taking them although feel bit gutted that have to. Not having good day today, feeling quite negative. Just want to know... NOW!! 

Have a good evening all xxxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Welsh flower- not long to go now and you will know I'm keeping my fc for good news x

Bexy - great news on three eggs 

Michelle- I went to see dr limin zhu last year when I was taking clomid all though I only had a few months treatment as couldnt afford the £35 a Time so no bfp for me however I did feel alot better in myself and she sorted my lower back pain out with cupping treatment she is vet nice and I have a grind who was also due to start ivf when she started accu with her and she confirmed naturally within 4 months so you never know x

Jen - hope your Af arrives soon 

AFM so exam went well, atleast I think will have results in 4-6 weeks, date night with hubby tonight meal and cinema  big  to all xx


----------



## Gwennie

Bexy- really pleased to hear your news- hope you had a nice sleep too  PMA x

Welsh- keep the faith, not long now. Am thinking of you and   for a very happy ending to your journey. Take care and hope you start to feel better once the antibiotics kick in x

Mrs R- glad the exam went well, enjoy your date night! X

** and Mrs **- will be thinking of you tomorrow x

Was great to see the sun today!! 

Take care all, G x


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Mrs **................de ivf  et 3rd may
xxmrscxx. consultation 3rd may
bexypob.............e/c    very soon may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may


elizabeth and les. very sorry to be taking you off list.


----------



## farm boy

good evening you super ladies.
i think the person who put this website together and gave it it's name was a genius.
as you may have noticed i had a very bad day yesterday when the realisation of what the next two weeks could mean to the rest of our lives truly came home to me. of course i am completely jumping the gun and 'mother nature may give us a miracle' so i may be being daft but i was in a very dark place there for a while, and what did i get from you lot? help, support, understanding, kind words and friendship. those things that friends give one another when they see them in need. 
'fertility friends'  spot on.
i have many things to say, many thanks and good luck wishes to give back, but mrs ** has said 'you need to go for a pint' 
so who am i to argue. she's driving, i'm buying.

laters 

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - you know my thoughts and prayers are with your embies and they are gonna be super douper quality. Hope your call comes nice and early tomorrow, I'll be waiting..xxx

** - glad you are feeling better today. Loads of luck to you both for ET tomorrow. FF sure is a special place, I don't think I could have gotten this far without it

Jo - I hope returning home won't be as bad as you are thinking. Of course you must get back to 'normal' at some point but it's also ok to find it hard. I find myself counting how many weeks I would have been and thinking what if's all the time, it's so hard. But it's gotta be our time this time Hun. Keep your chin up xxx

Michelle - belated Happy Birthday

Mrs R - glad your exam went well

Les - glad you've got your FU booked, it's so much better when you have a plan. I asked Amanda about DE at my follow up and I think she said the next batch of eggs are due in next week

Jen - hope AF turns up soon for you

Welsh - you're nearly there, hang on in there..

Hope everyone else is ok, only two more days to a long weekend, yay.


----------



## Dwrgi

Bexy-great news on the three eggs hun!  Will them into getting jiggy tonight and that you have good news tomorrow!  Am thinking of you and sending you BIG     !  Lots of R&R tonight, and TLC, you deserve it! xxx

Michelle-good to hear you had a good birthday.  A spa day sounds fab!  Am well jell!  xxx

Mrs T-how's the testogel going?  The hardest thing I found with it, was working out what was a quarter of a sachet!  Always had loads left on day 4!  GL, hun, Axxx

**-you're a star, and very lucky to have Mrs ** who drives you to the pub!!!  Glad you feel better today-they call this a 'rollercoaster' and it's only when you're on it, that you realise what is meant!  Take care and good luck with ET tomorrow!  xxx

Hi Gwennie-how are you?  xxx

Mrs R-glad exam went well!  Hope you're enjoying your date night-what did you go to see?  xxx

Welsh Flower-googling always leaves you feeling confused.  Good idea to trust Amanda, she is ace, and knows her stuff.  Hope you feel better soon!  Not long to go till OTD!  xx

Jen-come on, AF!  She's never here when you want her and then when you don't want her, she's there, knocking on the door!  xx

Jo-you are very brave and I know that you will be okay.  Thinking of you and sending you loads of big  , Axxx

Siany-how are you?  Hope that thyroid issue is being sorted out.  xx

Sarah-a big hello hun! xxx

Les-how are you?  Like I said before, googling should carry a government health warning!!!  Let's hope that DE cycle 2 is THE one for you, Axxx

Lills-your text earlier made me laugh!!!  I'm sure he does!!!!!      

Well, went to the nutrition lecture and it was very interesting.  Nothing new to report if you're a fertility afficianado (follow the low GI diet essentially, it seems), but lost of background info..  Fascinating info from the LL (swooooon) on how he feeds the sperm and eggs in the lab, really amazing stuff.  Also, learnt that Vit A is important for implantation.  I checked my vits tonight, Pregnacare Conception, etc., and none contain vit A!  It is found in carrots, sweet potatoes, squash, red meat.  Anyway, I'll write up my copious notes (beaten only by Acu Jackie sitting behind me) and post on here soon.  Watch this space!!!

Night all!
xxxx


----------



## xxmrscxx

Drwi was at the lecture too was alot to take in but they said vitamin a isn't in pregnacare because too much is bad for conception so they put beta carrotene which is then metabolises to vitamin a xx


----------



## jk1

Kara - thank you for sharing your experience - I know that one day we will look back on this time and see the positives out of it - you know what its like - its just hard isn't it xxxxx

Bexy - well done you!! hope you are having a well deserved rest and I will be praying for your little eggs to be getting some action tonight!! hahaha xxxx

Amanda - I forgot about the nutrition thingy - i wanted to go but to be honest probably a good thing i didn't at the moment - i probably would have cried as soon as i walked in!!  Sounds like it was v interesting though and some good information xxx

Lills & Mrs T - sending you lots of hugs - not for any reason other than for being there for me xxx

Sorry not too many personals at the moment - I do think of everyone all the time but just finding it hard to keep up with things at the moment,

Jo xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Just a quickie as late night again but wanted to wish Lord and Lady ** all the best for Tom x
Bex - 3 super super eggs, well done, hope they are getting jiggly tonight.
Audrey - not ignoring you, blo&&y work can post better Tom, but yes hol to Valencia still on, you coming? Party first, treatment later!
Mrs T - will take forever to save, adding the cash to the mortgage as this is the last time, blowing the budget and getting a new kitchen too  
Catch up better Tom, sorry for the quick post

Be good all with special hugs to Bexy and the **'s for Tom x x


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey lovely folks!

Just a quick dive in to wish Bexy and Mr & MRS ** the best of luck for ET this week. Stay strong, be happy and most importantly stay positive! 

JK1, big squishy cwtches to you and welcome home. Take your time and love each other. Thank you for kind words.

Mrs T, my tower of fertility strength! You must have super powers woman! You bounce back like Tigger! I'm not quite there yet, but have had my follow up with Amanda now. She gave us a 10% chance of conceiving with my own eggs and his sperm. I've ploughed myself in research and soul searching hard for resolution. 

Hope everyone else is going great! Keep up the meds! Does anyone need any DHEA? I seem to have loads of the stuff! Also for info, if you find that you have a whole cupboard full of unused syringes and needles, give them back to Amanda at CRGW. They can be donated to clinics in much need of help. 

Catch up with you all again soon xxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everyone,

I hope that everyone has had a good day  

BexyPob - I'm glad that I sent you a pm then   So pleased that you got three little eggies, now lets get some nice little chicks, still got everything crossed for you and much more, there isn't a rabbits foot for luck so I'm sending you this bunny instead   xxxx 

lills - I thought you weren't talking to me    if there is a party on with the trip then you can count me in   xxxx

** - hope that you enjoyed your pint, it's always good to have supportive friends around.  Sending you and mrs ** loads of   for tomorrow xxxx

Les, you make me smile   xxxx

Mrs T - you do as well, can't wait for the long weekend   xxxx

Dwrgi - I'll look forward to reading your transcript of the nutrition lecture - I shall definitely be watching your space  (there isn't anyone using a magnifying glass so I'll send this little sunglasses guy  to watch your space for me instead  ) xxxx

Welsh Flower - hope that you are ok on the antibiotics, I'm on some at the moment too. It's never fun taking them but better to be on top form when you get your result.  Sending you a hug and a positive vibe for your negative day      xxxx

jk1- hope that you will be feeling more like yourself soon and that being at home will feel like it should again xxxx

Mrs.R2011 - glad that you had a good exam and hope that the cinema and meal was a good reward for all your hard work.  What did you go to see? xxxx

Jen - may the   show her ugly face asap - I'm hoping that she hurries up for me too xxxx

Gwennie - hope that you are ok, it's always nice to see the sun   xxxx

SoneaSze - 10% is better than my 1%. Hope that you find your resolution and the strength to carry on   xxxx

Siany - how are you, hope that your thyroid is going to be behaving xxxx

I have to say sweet dreams, so if I missed anyone out I apologise - lots of love to everyone

Audrey xxxx


----------



## farm boy

hello again.
right, down to business.
bexypob. thankyou very much for finding the time to say nice things. i am really glad to read today that your ec went well and that you had a nice nap. we are really hoping that you get super good news in the morning and that the bexys get there dream come true.
  you need to take it easy now and get ready for the big et.
kara. no news today but  lyndon says they wont look at the embryos until thursday morning as they dont like to disturb them if they can avoid it. thanks for keeping an eye on us. read your mc story, sounds very tough. glad you are okay.
hi soneazsze glad to see you keeping up on the latest gossip. thanks for noticing us. i promise to be positive if you will.
mrs t. i always enjoy seeing your picture on the forum as it's nice to know you are with us. thanks for thinking of us. i think ff is flippin great. i think it is awsome that you found it helped you so much. it has helped me hugely too in the short time we have been here.
mrs r. really glad that your exams went well. your turn is coming up soon enough, it can be surprizing how fast you move up that list.
i dont know if you realise just how big a thing it is that you are doing for someone who cannot have there own, it is not an overstatement to say that is the biggest best thing possible, it makes winning the lottery seem lame! your mom is right about keeping positive. i think i will take her advice from now on. well i will try to.
elizabeth. your post was so heart rending. i am so so hoping that there is a way forward for you both to have it all.
hey molly. hope you are keeping well. thanks posting info back. i am really hoping that your plans are coming together. we are gonna be in it and we will try to win it, thankyou again.
loopy. i hope you figure out whats best for you re job interview. if you go for it i bet you will be great. i totally get you worrying about taking on too many things at once though, i get that sometimes and try to narrow down the stuff i do to reduce stress. the women on this site seem to be able to mirracles with their time i bet your one of them. i hope your 2ww is not too stressfull.
welsh. thanks for the kind words, i took your advice and gave mrs ** a hug.
hi gwennie thankyou for the good vibes, i am glad that you actually saw some sun yesterday, i have almost forgotten what it looks like.
siany. i seem to remember you asking me to change your details on the list but cant find it now, sorry, please remind me and i will change it straight away. sorry for being slack. will endevor to do better from now on.
thanks newbee for the crossed fingers. hope all is well with you, your tx starts this month.heres hoping you are going to have great sucess and soon we will be wishing you luck for a bfp. it comes round pretty fast.
jk. we are glad to see that you are making your move back home. i hope that you are able to feel that you can get back to normal again i bet your mom and dad will miss you though. very best of luck with what comes next in your lives.
hi audrey. i'm glad my swimmers are in wales i think they like it there. thanks again for the message.
michelle. please dont have panic attacks. i hope it will work out for you guys. i hope you had a great birthday. 21 again.
bettyboo. thankyou for your good wishes. i hope to bump into you again sometime and actually say hello. hope your moms okay too.
thanks les. sorry for things. we hope it will work just perfect for you and farm man next time.
jen. thankyou for being so nice. you have no way enough bubbles so i have blown you a few tonight.
mrsc good luck for your consultation tomorrow. they are great and will take great care of you. 
the lovely lills. thankyou for thinking of us. i hope your saving up is going well. the lord and lady are looking forward to getting your name further up at list. we may alow you into the new years honours list next time we arrange it.
darling dwrgi. you always seem to be there for us. we appreciate you everyday. i will tell you all about our day when we get home tomorrow.
i'm checking on our last cow due to calve any time so i am up all hours at the mo. but i think i will go to bed and set alarm for a couple of hours time so i can relax a bit.
take care all.

**..
.


----------



## farm boy

morning all.
sorry me again.
big big day for us today. mrs ** seems very calm which is a very good thing.
hoping today is the start of the rest of our lives.

good luck the bexys!
hope it goes well for you mrs c.

**..


----------



## Love2BaMum

** just wanted to wish u both the very best of luck today xxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good Morning   

More    I love the rain.

** - What a lovely post, thank you for my mention    I'm glad that your swimmers like Wales - Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi,  Gwlad, Gwlad, pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad    I'm sure that the news will be good today, lots of love to mrs ** for et xxxx ps hope that your cow has her calf soon xx

Loopy - I didn't say that   for the job interview, you will be fab, if you can go through fertility tx then what the rest of life throws at you is nothing to worry about.  Hope that you are ok, not long till d day    xxxx

Kara - you mc story is so sad to read and I'm glad that you came through with positivity.  I also was examined by a pregnant Dr when I was sent to the hospital with blood loss and it feels like a kick in the teeth, after seeing my LO's hb, she told me to" be happy now", but it didn't stop my mc happening 2 days later - but hey you're right, if it happened once it will certainly happen again - I hope   xxxx

Redkay - thanks for all your support  - you're amazing xxxx

Love to everyone, hope that the rain doesn't get you wet  

hugs, Audrey xxxx


----------



## Audrey H

I just noticed my bubble count went up, thank you to whoever blew them my way, here are some kisses coming back  xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Just a quickie to wish mr and mrs ** tons of luck for today


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you **, for your lovely message!!  As you said previously, it is easy being nice to nice people!!!!!  Well, I'm taking the universal sign of fertility (lots of rain) to be a VERY GOOD OMEN for you and Mrs ** today!!!  Very glad that Mrs ** is so calm-it'll be a doddle, I promise.  Has she been advised to eat lots of protein and drink lots of water in the next few weeks?  I know this is the protocol for conventional IVF, but don't know if it's the same for donor Embryo Transfer protocol.  Also, LOADS of rest in the implantation period, which is up to about 4-5 days at 3DT, I think.  Good luck to you both and here's to the beginning of the rest of your lives!!!  Way to go the FBs!!!  

Good luck Loopy with your interview!  FX-your old boss sounds like a piece of work, life is complicated enough without having to put up with cr&p like that, so get yourself outta there, hun!!

xxmrscxx-glad you were paying attention.  I was furiously srcibbling notes at that stage, obviously (aka gazing adoringly at the LL!).  xx

Love to everybody!
P.S. Saw Amanda leaving with her kids, and had a chat.  She is seriously a Saint in the making, considering what she does and how she has battled herself for kids.  I feel such warmth and affection for her, it was lovely to meet her family.  

Also-how does she work out stats for conception?  Why would I get 5%, and others in the same sitiuation 10% or 1%?? 

Ciao for now bellas!


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to say a huge good luck to mr and mrs ** for your big day today.  Oooow mrs ** will be pupo soon, so very exciting  Hope I haven't missed you I slept in oops! ** also hope your final calf arrives safely and you get some undisturbed sleep xxxxxx

Will update properly later after phone call but goes without saying thank you or all of your support xxxx


----------



## kara76

Bexy massive luck for the call.will be watching for your news

Dw I think the stats are all different, reason for infertility, amount of treatment, embryo, sperm and egg quaility etc etc, this is just a guess.

I think crgw is made up of staff that really care and this is what is making it such an amazing clinic


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs.R.2011 I’m not doing too bad thanks hun but driving myself slightly mad as all I can think about is taking a pregnancy test and the job interview. I keep wondering what the outcome will be. Glad you exam went well.

Jen.80 hope AF shows up for you soon hun, its typical when you want her to show she’s always late.

Bexy good luck for the call today      

Michelle.v. glad to hear you had a nice birthday and the spa voucher sounds fantastic!

WelshFlower I hope the antibiotics help hun I’m sure it will be fine if Amanda said it was. Thanks you also for your PM  

Xxmrscxx good luck with your consultation today let us know how you get on.

Dwrgi the nutrition lecture sounds very interesting where there many people there? You’re definitely right about my boss, I asked him yesterday if I could start today half an hour early today and finish half an hour early he was going to say no (don’t see where the problem is myself) so I then said that I had to visit my Dad in hospital as he’s had an op and there is only an hour’s visiting in the ward he’s on and I have to get from Cardiff to Abergavenny. He still didn’t say yes he got the rostas out and was still thinking about it he eventually said it should be ok – like if I’m really putting him out!!! Grrrr he makes my blood boil he didn’t even ask if my Dad was ok. You sound like such a strong lady, I think I need to take a leaf out of your book. 

Jk1 I hope the move home helps hun.

Audrey H how are you? I think you are so right a job interview seems of far less significance when you’re going through tx. I like looking at it that way.

FarmBoy thanks for the words of encouragement re: job interview I’m definitely going to go for it if I have a BFN, would much prefer a BFP though   Sending you lots of luck again for today.

Love to you all and thanks for my bubbles x


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Kara ( hope Tyler is well) Helen just phoned and two have fertilised as they should with a third immature one showing some signs but unlikely. So happy, never imagined we'd get this far  in tomoorrow at 12.30 for et. Interestingly we had IMSI this time and Helen said more than half of dh's sperm that would have been used for icsi wasn't suitable or IMSI so just really, really hoping this makes the difference for us.  Yes the staff really do care, I had Sean doing my ec yesterday and he was just so lovely and Elaine held my hand all the way through...you just wouldn't get such wonderful treatment anywhere else, amazing! 

Mr and mrs ** hope transfer has gone brilliantly for you. Feet up mrs ** xxxx

Mrs t -  a. Couldn't  b. You are always right c. Bucket loads of thanks xxxxxxxxx

Dwrgi I thought I heard Amanda's children in the clinic yesterday and tried to sneak a peek but couldn't see, she is so lovely isn't she? Hope you are ok chick. Thanks for nutrition notes, v interesting about LL feeding the embryos. He's doing my et tomorrow so I'll gawp for you too....oooooow lovely! Xxx

Audrey sounds as though you've had a really rough time too, so many strong women on ff.  it'll be your time soon and thanks for the bunny it did the trick  xxx

Sonea how are you doing? Good luck with thinking through your options, its so so hard, i really feel for you. Yes I took back five boxes of unopened syringes yesterday, I have no idea why they send so many, but good to know they go to good use. Xxx

Lills get the kitchen too...go girl  xxx

Michelle thanks for your pma that really helped, and love the name Morgan xxx

Mrs r hope you had a lovely date night  xxx

Welsh flower how are you feeling today, hope anti biotics are doing their thing? Xxx

Mrs c good luck for your consult, hope it goes brilliantly xxx

Jen 3 weeks will be here before you know it xxx

Gwennie not long for you now xxx

Hi and hugs to loopy, jo and Betty hope you are doing well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Loopy sorry we crossed posts.  So sorry to hear about your Dad, hope he's ok. Your boss sounds as though he's on a real power trip, what a vile man!!! Get yourself to that interview, you'll feel brilliant about getting one over on him even if you decide ultimately not to take the job because of your bfp    xxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Bexypob my Dad is ok thanks, it wasn't a major op but it just annoyed me that he didn't ask because it could be anything if you know what I mean. His attitude yesterday has definitely spured me on to go to the interview that's for sure. He makes my blood boil!

Fantastic news that two have fertilised hun I hope the IMSI makes all the difference! Wishing you all the luck in the world for et tomorrow       x


----------



## farm boy

me again.
LL just rang, 2 beautifull embryos and one bit behind.
so all on for 2 embryo transfer today. we are just about to leave now.
thanks all for good wishes.

well done bexy, sounds like imsi worth every penny.
good luck tomorrow.

see you later.

**..


----------



## Love2BaMum

farm boy fantastic news - wishing you both lots of luck       x


----------



## Dwrgi

Ooooooo, it's all happening!

Loopy, that boss should be reported to some industrial tribunal.  He's a disgrace, and I bet he causes you a lot of stress.  Get out of there girl!  Glad that your dad is okay, Axx  xxxx

Bexy-WOW!!!!  So chuffed for you!!!  Two fertilized is fantastic!  Brilliant news.  If I was going to have another cycle, I'd defo have IMSI, for the reason you just gave.  PLus I can make jokes about the LL with his big instrument!!!  Good luck tomorrow!!  xx

**-wonderful news to you too.  You must be so chuffed!  Big hugs to Mrs ** and am sure that everything will go well! 

xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Does anybody know how to attach a document to a post??

Otherwise, pm me your emails so I can forward the notes from last night's lecture to you!


----------



## BexyPob

ooooow Mr and Mrs ** I am utterly delighted for you, such fantastic news, I bet you are over the moon  .  Best of bestest luck for being PUPO very shortly xxxxxx P.S. my DH mentioned that the 'reading' material in the special boys room has gone down-hill and the specialist legs and feet mag made him ask more questions rather than focus his mind on the job ?!?!?!?! 

Dwrgi tee hee LL's big instrument, well he does have large feet....oops!  Have pm'd you because I have no idea how you would attach a doc!!!! xx


----------



## les0090

Mr and Mrs ** well done on your 2 embies. Hope transfer went well. They're in the best place now. Xx  

Bexy great news on your 2 embies too. Good luck for transfer. Xx  
Daffodil and loopy - how are you both surviving? Nearly there now. Loads of luck for much needed good results. Xxxx    

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok and looking forward to the bank holiday. We are off to Salisbury in the caravan tomorrow to see stonehenge. Wonder if it has fertility properties? Maybe I will try and touch it. You never know! Just playing on my new samsung galaxy note. A little compensation present to myself.

Love to you all.
Les xxxx


----------



## kara76

Bexy did I say woo hoo woo hoo on your great news- specialist leg and feet mags hahahahaha

** and mrs ** wonderful news. 

Dw could u copy and paste


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - well my lovely lady, despite all your worries you are soon to be pupo. You know my thoughts, you have the best chance with the help of IMSI and I am praying with all my might that this is your time. Im thrilled for you both and cant wait to hear from you tomorrow. Oh and enjoy gawping at LL, I'm not at all jealous. By the way, don't rub it in when I let you win or it won't happen again, lol. Although yes, I am always right, he he. Oh and by the way, Kara had 2 day 2 embryos when she got Tyler - that's gotta be a great sign

** - Hope all went well and Mrs ** is pupo and resting up with you at her beck and call! No doubt you were told to feed her chocolate too, embryos love it!  And yes I'm definitely here. I know I had a bit of a blip but I'm back and ready for the next go and maybe another one after that. I might just be addicted..

Jo - thanks for the hugs, always gratefully received and right back at you!

Dwrgi - I start the testogel Monday, so any moustache and bolshiness I've got is all me! Bexy said the same about having loads left on day 4. Yes, Amanda is truly a saint. My DH bumped into her and the children n the supermarket a while ago and he said the children were lovely too.  Can you copy and paste your notes into a post?

Lills - go for it, blow the budget. I assume you are trying the lottery in the meantime..

Sonea - great to hear from you. I hope you find your plan soon so you can focus on the future. Me - a tower of fertility strength, give over lol. I've hardly been that lately although you're right I do bounce back. Actually Tigger is my fave Disney character. The wonderful thing about tiggers, is tiggers are wonderful things...sing along if you know the words lol

Audrey - as I said earlier, I love the rain too and you make me smile too hun. Your PM's always cheer me up and I'm here for you 

Loopy - glad your dad is ok. Wow your boss would give mine a run for his money and that's saying something! Hopefully you will have the pleasure of annoying him by telling you are pregnant soon. That's what keeps me going when he's being hateful like he was today 

Les - we all deserve to be kind to ourselves because this journey is so tough. You can imagine how many treats I've had as this will be my 10th treatment! 

Ravan - hope the dog search is going well and you are doing ok

Kara - hey huni. I never say hello to you on here because we always talk offline but thought I would say hi in case people thought we had fallen out lol

Hi everyone else, only one more day til a long weekend woo hoo.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone u wanting some cyber love hehe


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Always enjoy some cyber love from you lol


----------



## lillsbills

No pressure to the **'s but we are waiting to hear the good news that Lady ** is pupo


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

bexypob.............et      4 th may
StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      prolactin tests (waiting results) 
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may


----------



## Jen.80

Mrs ** big congratulations on being PUPO   I hope it went well. ** I'm sure you wait on Mrs ** every day but make sure you look after her. Big   to you both & lots of   that it works. Take care


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Les- hope you have a lovely time in stonehenge

Bexy - good luck for ET tomorrow can I asked what IMSi is please not heard of that before but I am new to all this  

Loopy - glad to hear you doing ok even with your  pig of a boss, not long to go now  try not to test until your OTD  sending lots of  for you x

Dwrgi - the lecture sounds like it was very interesting I really wanted to go as I had seen it on the site but had forgot all about it then, if i pm you would you mind forwarding me notes please

Audrey and to all that asked I really enjoyed date night we went to watch American pie reunion I must be honest I haven't laugh so much in a long time would recommend it if that type of film is your thing

**- hope ET went well and those little embryos are cuddling in tight to mrs **,  big hugs to you both, im so looking forward to seeing my name at the top of the list your right it is surprising how quick time goes I really can't believe its the 2nd may
Seems like yday I was at my first consultation!! I also wants to say thanks for your super kind words, for me I think my decision was made slightly easier I mean obviously knowing I'm helping another couple become a family whilst trying to creating my own is just amazing however I suppose being brought up by my mum and 'step' dad I knew that it's not the genes that have made me who I am today it's the two people who have brought me up the people who have provided me with unconditional love, who tucked me in at night and read me stories, taught me right from wrong, the two people who were there at every significant stage of my life who wiped away my tear etc etc that's what makes a parent well in my opinion anyway, I suppose what I'm trying to say is that yes he may be my step dad but to me he is my only dad and there is no one in the world that could ever replace him, I don't know if that has made much sense but Im not very good with words never have been but I wish you the best of luck and I'm keeping my fc from reading your post I believe you will make wonderful parents x

Hi to anyone I have missed hope your all keeping sane and well big


----------



## farm boy

hello our pedigree chums.
sorry posting is a bit late but has been very busy day.
we got back at 6.30 but after sorting out the cattle and doing tea ( jesus i dont understand how i could have used two thirds of the pots, pans, plates and and utensiles just for salad, steak and chips) and washing up it has taken till now to sit down and boot up.
yes mrs ** is pupo. what a beautifull sentence to read back to myself.
i cant wait to read all your posts for your days news. will do that and be back in a bit.

**..


----------



## mollylew

Mrs R - I think you're wonderful with words x x x

** and Mrs ** - Congratulations!!! Take it easy...(both of you! ) x x

Bexy -Thinking of you tomorrow x x x

Welshflower and Loopy - How you doing? any symptoms?? Not long to go x x x

Hi to everyone x x x


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one to say congratulations to ** and mrs ** on your transfer today xx

Bexy - fab news hun - good luck for transfer xxxx


----------



## farm boy

hello again.
i have just read through what you have all been up to today, it takes me ages to get through it all. slow reader, poor education.
well it went really well. you wouldnt believe that they could be so nice, they all know your name and wish you luck, leave little messages on top of the paperwork and give you hugs when you go, what people, what a place.
LL came in before et and went through our individual embryo staus complete with little diagrams to show you exactly what he means, and explained that there were' two beautiful embryos' for us to implant .8 cell each with a good score rating on their other factors.
the third egg that had fertilised was only 5 cells but he would keep watch as to progress. then went on to tell us the amazing news that the 2 eggs that had not fertilized on day one had now turned into 8 cell embryos too. there chances are not as good but he will know by day 5 weather they will be good enough for freezing. wow we may, (may)  have some spares too. happy days.
i wont go on too much as i understand it is more interesting for me than you, but the transfer was difficult, sean told mrs ** that he had never seen such a full bladder and she had better go to the loo . duly done, and escorted by the very lovely cath, it was able to happen but was quite painfull. (sorry dont mean to scare anyone) not as bad as a hysteroscopy though.
2 embies on the mothership now so we are happy bunnies here tonight and mrs ** is lounging in front of the tv, probably looking for more terrible films to watch, mind you she will have plenty of time for those over the next week or two.
yes i will dote on her don't you worry, in fact if i get her a bell she can ring for me any time she needs the loo and i can give her a piggyback to the bathroom and back!
so all in all great.
i cant do the personals tonight but i have read and noticed every one. thankyou all for your kindness again, you are too nice.

bexypobs. good good luck for your et tomorrow we will be thinking of you .

the fbs..


----------



## farm boy

sorry  forgot this bit.
i asked amanda about our donor, she can say virtually nothing as it has to be confidential but apparentlely our donor 'is just fine.'
i'm totally making this up but i think that could mean that her tx has gone well also, i really really hope so.

also hope your day went well mrs c, if you give me your next date i will update you on the list asap.

night all.

**..


----------



## Siany

Just a quickie as on phone, but sending you all   wherever you are in your journey.

Congratulations to the FBs on being PUPO. Your embies sound super!  You'll have to get a t-shirt thay says 'made in Wales' for your mancub. X
Please could you change me to 'sorting thyroid'. Thanks

Bexy, your embies sound great too! Interesting comments regarding ICSI/IMSI. Good luck for ET.

Thanks for asking after me. No news yet.


----------



## michelle.v

**'s CONGRATULATIONS to you both! You must be so relieved that your little bubbas are where they belong and I bet they are snuggling in as we speak      
Sorry to hear that it was painfull, I suppose everyone is different and some have it easier than others, hope Mrs ** is Ok now and ejoying being PUPO! 2 8 cells are fab, I had one 7 cell and one 8 cell on my succesful treatment so you have a really good chance!
Bexy - good luck hun, wont be long now and you will be joining th 2ww club HOW EXCITING! FX that it will be simple and easy for you  

Thank you all for my Birthday messages!

Loopy hope your Dad's OK, lot going on with you at the moment hope your managing not to go too   Test date not too far away now hun  . 
Welshflower hope your OK too and staying sane, are you waiting until otd?
Dwrgi I hope you dont mind I have pm'd you my email, any info that will help this work I am open to! Thank you hun  
Hi to Molly, Gwennie and Audrey, Soneaze nice to see you on here hope your keeping OK, JK, Les, Kara and Mrs R
Jen - its getting closer, we are creeping up the list!!
AFM I went for accu today, had electric current through the ones in my belly very weird! She has had a lot of success tho with people getting preg with and without IVF, so hoping that it will help! She has said I need to cut down on sugar, I dont eat huge amounts of sweet stuff but it is my downfall, the thing I crave when im down.

Michellexxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everyone,

What an exciting day  

** - congrats on mrs ** being pupo, do you have nicknames for your perfect little 3 day embryos?  Hope that you and mrs ** will be snuggling up and relaxing for the ttw xxxx (xy) (xy)

BexyPob - Sending you lots of   for et tomorrow and no stressing, everything will be great for you. I'm glad that the bunny did the trick because I did pull him out of a hat    Thank you for your kind words and I hope that you are right xxxx 

Loopy - hope that your dad is ok and will soon be out of the hospital and back home.  Can't wait to hear the news that you have told your rotten boss that you have a great new one and a baby on the way too - he deserves a shock (in an electric chair maybe)  keep up the good thoughts too  xxxx  I'm ok, thanks for asking, we're thinking about making my our to Valencia in the near future.  xxxx

Les - I love it in Wiltshire, it's really mystical and druidy (if that's a word)  make sure you visit Avebury on your way to or from Stone Henge, I love it there, and don't forget those henge stones came from Wales, so there should be a good fertility connection   So you have a samsung galaxy note - a phone that is made of chocolate and takes notes - sounds yummy.  Hope that you have a relaxing break, you deserve it xxxx

Mrs T - so glad that you love the rain too, want to splash in the puddles with me    Glad I help to cheer you up, vice versa, and thanks a million for your support xxxx

Mrs.R2011 - really glad that you enjoyed the film and it made you laugh, it's good therapy.  I shall try and talk DH into going to see it   Molly is right, you do have a lovely way of expressing yourself, you wrote your feelings about your mum and dad in a very special way xxxx

Gosh I didn't realise the time, I must get to bed - feeling sleepy and it's taken me so long to write this post that michelle, sainy and ** have all posted since I started, I'm so slow  

Love to you all Michelle, Sainy, Jen, Kara, Jk, Molly, Lills, Redkay, Dwrgi, Soneaze, everyone.

Sweet dreams,  Audrey xxxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Bexy - thinking of you for Tom chick, good luck although I am sure it will all go fabulously x
**'s - Whoo pupo, bed in tight little embies you have wonderful parents waiting to love you x x


----------



## SoneaSze

Well done Mrs ** and Mr **


----------



## BettyBoo1

Woo hoo, massive congratulations to mr + mrs ** on being PUPO - fantastic news.  FC for the 2WW and hope it does not drive you too mad!

Bexy - good luck for ET tomorrow, hope it all goes well x


----------



## BexyPob

Well chaps you've managed to get me welling up this morning, Mrs R what lovely words definitely from the heart!  Farmboy I am just over the moon for you, when you think back a couple of days I know you were hoping you may get the one and now here you are with a lovely pupo mrs ** with two fantastic embryos on board and some possible spares, wow, just brilliant. Sorry mrs ** had a bit if a hard time at et, getting the bladder fullness right is a fine balance lol! Sending big hugs from Bexy Hq xxxxx

Mrs r IMSI seems to be when LL uses an extra powerful microscope (calm down Dwrgi) to find the top dollar sperm to inject into the eggs....I'm sure it's not quit as basic as that but does mean he can rule out some naughty sperm and hopefully we'll get better embryos as a result.  xx

Audrey I'm not stressing too much at mo but a few more magic tricks would help I'm sure, can you juggle? ;-) xx

Les have a fab time in Wiltshire I love it there too, very, very Druidy (?) i'm sure we'd all appreciate it if you could break through the wire and touch it for us, without getting arrested lol. Salisbury Cathedral lovely too.  Have fun xx

Thanks all for your support and lovely words, you're such a brilliant bunch.  Catch up later xxx


----------



## Audrey H

Bexy - I can juggle and this is the good part, I can do it while I'm riding a unicycle, I'm quite good at tight rope walking and if you give me a broom I will clean up after everyone too    FOR HIRE - apply here  

Good luck little lady - we shall wait to hear


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls!  Nutritious notes, as requested!  Thanks Bex, for that line!  xx

Need fats and protein, they are the ‘building blocks’ for hormones and fertility-modern diet is very carbohydrates based. 

Body needs to have 18% body fat for ovulation to occur.  

Proteins balance blood sugar (and can affect stress and hormones)

Men also need essential fats and proteins, as amino acids.  

EAT:
•	oily fish, salmon, tuna, mackerel and sardines (all small fish.  Larger fish will contain more pollutants, hence warning to avoid too much tuna, because it has been found to contain high levels of mercury).
•	avocado
•	nuts and seeds
•	unrefined oils.

AVOID:
•	fatty meats
•	fried foods
•	full fat dairy
•	margarine and margarine products.
•	hydrogenated fats.  

Hydrogenated fats are a big no-no, as they disrupt hormone balance.  Use butter instead (mix butter with olive oil and put back into the fridge, and use as butter).  

Proteins.
EAT:
•	lean meat and fish
•	nuts and seeds
•	tofu
•	pulses
•	beans
•	lentils
•	EGGS!  Lots of!

AVOID:
•	fatty and processed meats (salamis, hams, etc.)
•	excess ANIMAL protein
•	fake meats (vegetarian chicken, etc.)

Buy organic dairy and meat.

Carbohydrates should always be wholegrain versions.

Antioxidants.
Counter the effects of cell ageing and protect the sperm.  

Found in:
•	vitamins A,C and E
•	zinc and selenium
•	carotenoids and bioflavonoids (found in fruit and veg).

Eat more brightly coloured foods: red, orange, yellow.  Eat dark berries, wholegrains and nuts and seeds. 

Go for 5 different colours a day, not 5 A Day!

Minimise: 
•	burnt food 
•	smoked foods
•	alcohol
•	smoking
•	excess salt and sugar.

Alcohol depletes selenium and vitamin B and causes the risk of infertility (this can be counter-productive.  A few glasses of wine a week can help with stress).

Caffeine causes low sperm count and motility, and will take longer to conceive (7/8 cups a day!  1 or 2 are acceptable).  

Nutrients Required.
•	Vitamin A for implantation (don’t take supplements as they can be harmful).  Found in sweet potato, carrots, squash, red meat).
•	Vitamin B, synthesises sex hormones
•	Vitamin C, develops collagen membrane and protects it from DNA damage
•	Vit E-protects DNA and sperm (oily foods, nuts, seeds).
•	Zinc (THE fertility nutrient), important for hormone balance, egg development, fertilisation and implantation.  Found in seeds, shellfish, meat, fish and ginger.
•	Selenium, protects against heavy metals and sperm formation.
•	Iron-carries oxygen to cells
•	Magnesium-good for blood sugar and sperm production



What To Eat.
•	1 portion of dark green leafy vegetables per day
•	1 portion (small handful) of nuts and seeds per day
•	5 different coloured fruit and veg per day
•	3 portions of oily fish per week (at least)
•	Protein every day, ideally something with each meal.

Stress.
Cortisol can affect implantation and causes a rise in blood sugar levels.

Important to get blood sugar levels balanced.  Focus on low glycemic meals, which regulate blood sugar.

Avoid WHITE carbs, focus on complex carbohydrates.

Ways to regulate blood sugar levels:
•	Have your breakfast within one hour of getting up (cortisol is activated within the first 20 minutes of waking, so eating in this time will help keep it under control).
•	Have three meals a day and two snacks per day.
•	Have protein with each meal.
•	Avoid excess caffeine and stimulants.
•	Reduce white foods.
•	Eat cinnamon, which balances blood sugar (sprinkle it on your coffee in Starbucks, not the chocolate!)

Increase your vitamin B, wholegrains, magnesium, vit C, etc.  

Stress reduction: yoga, walking, exercise, meditation, gym, etc.

Hormonal Balance:
•	Fats and proteins, antioxidants, etc.
•	Low GI complex carbs
•	Phytoestrogens (plant based tofu, pulses, veg, etc.)
•	Organic foods
•	Oily fish, nuts and seeds
•	Fruit and veg.
•	Dark berries
•	Avoid high GI carbs, caffeine, smoking, alcohol, saturated and hydrogenated fats.
(Avoid overly processed soya).






Liver
Need to make sure your liver is working properly.  It helps break down hormones.  Good foods for this are: 
•	Cauliflower
•	Broccoli
•	Beetroot
•	Onions
•	Garlic
•	Lemon
•	Rocket 
•	Watercress

Daylight-get at least 15-20 minutes of daylight on your face per day!  It’s also a stress reliever.

Suggested Daily Diet.

Breakfast: porridge with oat milk, 1 tsp ground almonds, mixed seeds and blueberries (buy frozen berries as well as frozen veg).

AM Snack: apple, almonds, pumpkin seeds.

Lunch: wholemeal tortilla with chicken, avocado and rocket.

PM Snack: babycorn and sugar snap peas with houmous

Dinner: grilled salmon, steamed broccoli, baked sweet potato and spinach with lemon and olive oil dressing.

For more information, or a private consult with individual diet plan:
[email protected]

07701 059999
029 20 666074


----------



## Dwrgi

** & Mrs **-I am completely delighted for you and so very very chuffed that you are now PUPO!!!!!  Wonderful wonderful news!!!  Perhaps Mrs ** can experiment with the ringtones on her phone, just to keep you on your feet, when she wants to call you!  Might provide a bit of amusement (for Mrs ** mainly, admittedly!!!).  Take it easy, and, yes, my OH uses everything when he cooks too.  Funny that!!!!  Big, HUGE    to you both! xxxx

Bexy-huge good luck today!  Thinking of you and sending massive hugs and kisses, A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to everybody!

Oh yes, hope you don't mind that I've just cut and pasted the notes here.  My PC in work won't let me send the document, and didn't have it on a memory stick to send it from home last night!  Grrrrr!


----------



## Audrey H

Dwrgi - wow, great notes, thanks for posting.  There are somethings that I need to set right in our diet xxxx


----------



## farm boy

super quick post.

double good luck bexypobs, we are hoping it all goes really well for you all.

see you all later.

the **'s..


----------



## newbee28

Huge congrats Mr & Mrs **. So thrilled for you.

Good luck and big hello to everyone else. 

Well, I've almost done a week of Testogel and started Norethisterone yesterday..... can't wait until I start injections and hopefully will have eggs to retrieve!!

Dwrgi - brilliant notes from the lecture. I went and found it very informative.

Enjoy the long weekend. Unfortunately I have to work on Monday :-(

hwyl fawr!
Xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

A hwyl fawr i tithau, hefyd, Newbee!


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie from me to say whoo hoo the bexys are Pupo! Thank you lovely Mrs T for providing names for Luke and Leia on this Star Wars day (May the 4th be with you!). Otd 19th May, yonks! 

Fabulous notes Amanda as I thought I've been a bit naughty with the old diet, dh is on his way to the supermarket as we speak xxxx

Audrey thank you so much, and also for the unicylcling cleaning and juggling, you're a marvel  xxxx

Mrs T as wonderful as ever, you are ... Xxxx

** hope mrs ** is enjoying her rest xxxx

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Just a quickie.......

Fbs- brilliant news! So, so pleased for you both- reading your posts I get a real sense of what an amazing set of parents you WILL be- take care, both of you x

Bexy- Really pleased to hear things went ok with you today, I was with Jackie this morning, and she was back and for working with a lady downstairs- in my mind that was you, not sure but was thinking of you. Hope the next few weeks will fly by and CONGRATS again. Take care  x

Dwrgi, DIOLCH YN FAWR for the bril notes- hope you're ok x

Big hello to everyone else, hope you all have a relaxing weekend.  Off out tonight with DH so better dash and find some 'going out' clothes!!

Love G xx


----------



## lillsbills

Gooooooooo.......The Bexy's.  Now you know the drill, feet up and chill for a while x


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      sorting thyroid
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## Jen.80

Bexy congratulations on being PUPO, rest up & take care of yourself  

Mr & Mrs ** I hope you’re enjoying being PUPO & I hope the 2ww goes quickly. Thank you for the bubbles, I sent some back your way  

Michelle I hope your scan goes well on Tuesday, we are nearly at the top!

Gwennie enjoy your evening out with DH.

Dwrgi thank you for your notes on nutrition, very interesting.

Les enjoy your weekend away.

I hope everyone else is well & have a good weekend  

AFM I am still waiting for AF, 2 days late now   My baseline scan is on Wednesday so I hope it makes an appearance before then. Can anyone tell me if AF is late will if affect the scan?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie,

Bexy - woo hoo, yay, whoop whoop, yee ha, you get the picture..I'm thrilled that you have Luke and Leia on board (DH was well impressed with my name choices by the way). Now take it easy, chill, eat chocolate and be waited on but please step away from google as much as you can. Keep me updated hon xxxxxx

** - I'm sure you have been doing a grand job of looking after Mrs **, keep up the good work. Sorry to hear ET was painful, hopefully it will all be worth it. Keep us posted on the frosties


----------



## farm boy

hello you lovellys.
well done the bexys. i hope it went well and it went quickly. you were down in the bowels of crgw today and i hope you dont have to visit there again. your embryos are now in the best place possible and i truly hope that they will not see the light of day again for another 9 months.  i have updated you on the list so it's in black and white now (must be true). 
i did wonder about the feet and leg mag myself, and it's true it doesnt help the job along much. mrs ** says we should buy them a bag full of new mags as a gift to any men who will need to use the 'special boys room' from now on. we could have a whip round if any ff ladies would like to donate any cash as it's possible it may be of benefit to you as well us chaps. (or donate old mags maybe  ) 
hope it's all smiles tonight on planet bexy.
mrs r. that was some post. what you wrote was a beautiful snapshot of the lives of people who care for each other. i'm totally in agreement with you over the genes thing, for me it's about nurturing and 'being' a family rather than just ensuring the continuation of a gene line. you say words have never been your thing, i would totaly disagree, there have been tears from some on here who have read what you have written. thankyou for taking the time to write that for us all to read and for saying such lovely things.
siany. i could get a t shirt that says 'embies made in wales' for mrs ** what do you think, i could make a job lot and give one away to all our ff buddies too  .
audrey we have not thought of any names for our embies, it is hard enough coming up with cattle names but maybe we will give it a go tonight. on that note we had our last calf this morning, a bull calf we have named javelin as it's an olympic year. we can sleep easy tonight.
dwrgi. mrs ** has printed out two copies of your notes so that we erm i  can get the right food next time out shopping. really impressed and thankfull for you doing that. it is you  that is the star.
thankyou all for all the fabulous well wishes and comments. it means so much that you bother to write such wonderful things for us. i cant hope to compete with all that so i must send you a universal 'we think your great' to you all.
too many of you have posted us for me to even reply tonight.
i will keep you all posted about our possible frosties

love the welsh speak ladies, wish i knew what you were saying mind, best i get a book. 

**..


----------



## jk1

Bexy fab news huni - hope you are relaxing now!! xxxx


----------



## kara76

Sorry for the super quick post but mega busy. Its one of lyndons creations 2nd birthday tomorrow!

Bexy woo hoo well done. May the fourth with with u. Hehe


----------



## Audrey H

Good Friday night,  

Bexy -   on your upgrade to pupo, hello to Luke and Leia, may they always be with you.  So glad that et went well and I hope that you are taking it easy for the next nine months    Thank you for saying I'm a marvel, I've always wanted to one of the Avengers   xxxxx

** -   with thinking of names for the little embies.  If you are having trouble I have a couple of suggestions - John & Deere or how about Mil & King.    Great olympic name for the new calf, Javelin, I like it. xxxx  P.s my Welsh to you was from the national anthem and the girls were just saying goodbye and thanks to each other  

Gwennie - Where did you go with DH?  I hope you 2 had a good time xxxx

Hi Mrs T - hope that you are ok xxxx

newbee28 - shame that you have to work on Monday, I hope that you get some time off in lieu xxxx

Kara - that's lovely I hope that you have a wonderful celebration Happy 2nd birthday to your little miracle.   xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok and that you all have sweet dreams

hugs Audrey xxxx


----------



## Siany

Congratulations on being PUPO Bexy. I hope they are snuggling in nice and tight.

Dwrgi -  great notes, thanks. Please let me know if there are any more lectures coming up.

**, good luck with the food shop! Love to Mrs **.

Jo will be thinking of you this weekend lovely x

Loopy, how are you doing?

Happy birthday to Tyler.

Had results today and thyroid is down to 3.3 but still too high for fertility treatment so Amanda has written to GP to increase meds.

Sorry, no more personals as am on phone again. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## BexyPob

Welsh flower and loopy, how are you doing ladies, any early testing going on? Big hugs xxxxx

Kara - happy birthday to Tyler, can you believe she's two? Have a wonderful day xxxx

Siany pleased you've got your results and it must be frustrating having to wait again, but it won't be long now and you'll be tx'ing before you know it safe in the knowledge that you know what the issue was before xxxx

Stacey, Michelle and Jen not long for you now, v. Exciting. Jen think you'll need to ring in and move scan date if af doesn't appear.  Amanda can give you Meds to bring af on if needs be. Xxxx

Audrey Ironman is my favourite ;-) xxxx

** my dh is in definite agreement about the whip around for some new 'reading' material! Congrats on javelin, fab name  xxxx

Mrs t have a lovely weekend hon xxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning all,

Mrs R, thanks for your positive wishes. Really glad sounds exam went well, got my fingers corssed for you and hope the 4-6 week wait for your results goes quickly. Date night sounds fab! Really touching comments on your feelings about your parent too- thank you x

Gwennie- thanks for your thoughts. Hope you had good evening.

Jo- all the best for this weekend  

Mrs T- thanks. Last few days are killing me. I've resisted buying another tester as yet but it's so hard. Really going to try to leave till Monday though. Will have to keep myself very busy!

Dwrgi- you're a star. Thanks so much for your detailed notes- very interesting and definitely some things I could do better!

Lillsbills- we also remortgaged to free money for ivf fund. A new kitchen sounds fab idea... go on treat yourself, you deserve it  

Soneasze- good to hear from you. and glad that you've had follow up. Although the news must have been hard I find having information helps rather than trying to guess. Really hope thinking it all over isn't driving you too mad, go with your heart  

Audrey- any luck with period arriving yet... very frustrating I'm sure!!

Mrs Cxx- did you have your appt after, sorry if I've missed this while catching up.

Loopy- how is your dad doing? Your stories about your boss always make me growl a little! I'm up for a FF lynching?!! How are you doing? Are you finding these last few days as hard as me. Are you going to wait till Monday?! Best of luck whenever you go for it and hope it's not too early   

Bexypob- massive CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO!! So pleased all went well. IMSI sounds worth every penny. Will definitely consider if we try again. Great names (very impressed Mrs T) By the way, we named ours Daff and Dill (after my alterego!!)    

Les, hope you have a fab time in Salisbury. I've never been to Stone henge but hope you have a relaxing break, you deserve it  

**- YIPPEE to Mrs ** being PUPO!! Great news and fingers crossed you also get some spare. Whatever, sounds like really promising that the 2 put back will be growing very nicely given the progress of others. Sorry et was painful for Mrs **, but sure it will be so worth it   

Michelle- good luck on cutting down sugar. No easy task. I went cold turkey from 1.5 sugars in my tea to none and took some forcing down till I got used to it. You can still have some little treats though  

Newbee28- yey on getting started. Not long till you'll be injecting- best of luck.

Jen80- any signs of AF yet? If it's late they'll put back your scan as it needs to be on 1-3 day of proper blood flow. But like someone else says if gets really late they can help bring it on. Perhaps if not there by Tuesday give Amanda a ring.

Kara- hope Tyler has wonderful birthday  

Siany- sorry to hear levels are too high but good to get results and hopefully they'll give you some meds to sort it out prompto  

Afm, infection is slightly better, although still limping slightly and do make me feel bit sick each time take one. Thanks to all who wished me better. I'm just about hanging in there, so nervous about test day- not feeling positive or negative just want to know!! 

Big hug to everyone, apologies to those I've missed. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      sorting thyroid
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
hope you are all well.
hope you are okay bexy and sitting on your ar&e alot, just like mrs ** (she's under strict orders).
welsh and loopy nearly there now ladies, fx for monday and tuesday.
we are all well here but i have found a flaw in our plan, it is saturday night, there is a folk festival in town this weekend and were not allowed out for a pint   doh!. only joking it's well worth it of course, but it still would be nice to have a celebratory beer.
we have been trying to think of embie names and mrs ** thought that seeings that we have them aboard the mother ship, how about we call them kirk and spock. all sounds good until she then pointed out that if two become one we then have to call the one either
spirk or kock which isn't so good. anyway we have loved the suggestions so not sure what she will go with.
hello to all you super girls.

**..


----------



## farm boy

lyndon just rang, no go on the frosties.
well it was a nice thought while it lasted. never mind.
bye all.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - try not to worry about the frosties, you've got the best two on board already. Chin up


----------



## farm boy

thankyou mrs t.
to be honest i didn't ever think before LL said the other day, that there would be any.
so not a big shock but it would have taken the pressure off a bit.

anyway enough about us. i hope you are well and getting ready for your go. june is not far away is it.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - I know, I've been there before. But you can never fully prepare for disappointment. I'm ok thanks, can't wait to start again. Start testogel Monday for three weeks then it's all go. 5th ICSI or 10th tx lucky I hope!


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Firstly **'s and bexy's massive congratulations on being PUPO, hope your taking it easy big  

Mollylew, Audrey, **, and anyone else who iv misses thanks for the kinds comments although I still think I rubbish words Mathis is more my thing  

Bexy's- thanks for the info on IMSI

Dwrgi- thanks for nutrition notes very interesting and informative so annoyed i missed the lecture but omg I think I'm going to struggle although I'm not a vegetarian I don't eat much meat or vegetables I don't like fish at, I have been dieting since feb and managed to lose 1 st 7lbs but looks like I'm going to have to change my diet as this is so much more important and all the food I like white pasta, ham I can't eat but hey ho we got to do what we got to do so as on Monday chicken for breakfast dinner and tea lol 

**- I agree with mrs t truly not to worry x

Welsh flower- not long to go now sending lots of   for you x

Question- where is the best place to inject tummy or leg ? I know I don't start till 19th but it would be nice to know all your thoughts, I think tummy stupid reason but I think it will get to where it needs to go quicker that prob don't make sense so any advice will be great x what's less pain full etc


----------



## farm boy

i'm not saying this just to be nice.
it would put a big smile on my face to hear that things worked out well for you. i would call that a good day.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

MrsR - I've always injected in the tummy

** - that makes you part of team MrsT, We would all call that a good day..


----------



## farm boy

hey mrs r.
mrs ** always injected in the tummy too.
i dont think she enjoyed it much but it didn't look too bad to me.
'tis closer to where you want it to be, makes sense to me.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well I've had a bit more time to catch up on personals:

Kara - hope Tyler had an amazing 2nd birthday. She's a very special little girl with a very special mummy 

Bexy - hope you are having a good rest and looking after my Luke and Leia. Don't forget to keep me posted on anything and everything!

** - thanks for your kind words. Sorry about the beer but you're right, it's all for a good cause

Loopy - hope you are staying sane, you're nearly there

Welsh flower - hope daff & dill make themselves known to you on testing, you've been really good holding out this far

Jen - hope AF has shown up ready for your baseline

Siany - sorry to hear youve got another bit of a wait, but it's important to get it sorted first

Dwrgi - great lecture notes, you could have hardly had time to stare at LL

Newbee - it's great you are a week into testogel and are well and truly on the way. Sorry you've got to work Monday that's pants 

Gwennie - hope you had a great date with hubby

Hi everyone else, isn't it fab that we still have two more days to the weekend, yay. (sorry Newbee)


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening,

Hope that everyone had a good day.

Bexy - when you say that Ironman is your favourite, is that the character or Robert Downey Jr?    Hope that you are ok xxxx

Welsh Flower - hope that daff and Dill are putting in roots and give a lovely bfp, fx.  No af for me, cd53 and not a sign - starting to think that I'm heading down the long road to the menopause as my cycles are getting longer and O is getting later    Still none of that really matters if I'm going for de, so I'll keep smiling   xxxx

** - sorry you and mrs ** didn't get any frosties but as Mrs T said, 'you've got the best two on board already'    Like your thoughts about names for them, especially the amalgamated name - made me smile    Hope that you 4 are ok xxxx

Mrs T - sorry for pinching your words earlier, but copy and paste was quicker than typing them out   xxxx

Loopy - hope that you are ok and that you have resisted the need to poas until the time is right   xxxx

Sainy - good news on the thyroid, lets hope that your Gp increases your dosage and it goes down some more.  Keep smiling xxxx

mrs.R - if Maths is your subject, then you are good at Maths and English.  Hope that you get on ok with your injections, your tummy sound the best place for the job. xxxx

Lills - how are you?  hope that you are ok xxxx

Les - hope that you are having a lovely time in Druid country, nice and relaxed xxxx

Dwrgi - have you made any decisions yet about de?  hope that you are ok xxxx

Kara - hope that your LO had a brilliant birthday xxxx

Late again, hope that everyone has sweet dreams and that everyone that I didn't mention is well and happy.

love and hugs, Audrey xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Just a quicky to say well done mr&mrs ** good to see you on the other list   

Flower good luck tomorrow got everything crossed for you


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      sorting thyroid
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Helen            bfp        scan  23rd April    
Sqwelch        bfp        scan  19th April    
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

morning ravan. thankyou very much. it sure is nice to be in the pupo section but it's more scary there too.
i am hoping you are well and that the sun is shining on you this morning.
it's nice to know that people are keeping an eye on mrs **.

kara. thanks. happy birthday to your tyler.

this sunshine will hopefully make it a nice day for everyone today.

**..


----------



## Gwennie

Just a quick message in case I don't get chance to get on here tomorrow.......

Welsh- crossing everything for you tomorrow and hoping and praying you get to see your precious Daff and Dill, you've done so well. Will be thinking of you.

Loopy- same for you for the 8th, got everything crossed for you. Sending lots of PMA your way.

** and Mrs **- lovely to see you on the other list, Ibet it is a scarier place to be, but closer to your longed for baby **. Hope mrs ** is doing ok and that you didnt miss your pint too much last night!

Kara- hope your little one had a fab 2nd birthday and that you also had a good day celebrating the day your dream came true.

Mrs T- good luck with rubbing the testogel tomorrow!!! Have just done my first one, looking for voice deepening or hairy patches as we speak!!

Audrey-your messages always make me smile, hope you are ok? Have you had any dates yet or are you still waiting? 

Love to everyone else on this lovely sunny Sunday- make the most of the next few hours, it's not gonna last!!! Do you think its a bit early to have a BBQ  

Love Gwen xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hey all
** brilliant names, I love the combined versions...tickled me pink! 
Audrey I've a feeling it's Robert Downey Jr because I love him as Sherlock too...he makes me laugh! How you doing lovely?
Welsh huge good luck tomorrow I'll be glued to this in the morning to see your result 
Loopy good luck for you on Tuesday too 
Gwennie hope you've already got that BBQ lit  
Mrs t one more day til testo- day  let the rubbing commence....ooooow eeeer! 

Afm dh took it upon himself to jab me directly in the bum cheek last night with progesterone....I can't even walk this morning, let alone sit down!  Bless him, Kara your gestone vid will be on before tonights injection!!! He's gutted poor boy  Love to all...anyone know where I can get a rubber ring ;-) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good   day morning everyone, 

Gwen - thank you for saying my messages always make you smile, that has made me smile   I'm ok, I was feeling a little down but am better now.  Did you have a good time on your date with DH on Friday?  Hope that you are ok too, and by the way it is never to early to have a BBQ, so if you need help setting it up let me know and I'll come and help   xxxx

Bexy - ooooowwww sounds painful, I think you can get a rubber ring at the swimming pool, I'll just pop and get you one    Have you forgiven DH?  I'm sure that you have.
I thought it might be Robert, I like him too, a good actor, great as Sherlock   I'm ok Bexy, had a bit of a wobble earlier but am ok now.  Hope that you are taking everything easy xxxxx 

Hope that everyone enjoys the day,  love Audrey xxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Audrey, if this rollercoaster experience has taught me anything it's that the following quote which I've remebered since my A-levels is SO, SO true -


"Courage doesn’t always roar. Sometimes courage is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, “I’ll try again tomorrow.”

I like to think that this quote has stayed with me for a reason- and I've now discovered the reason. 
Sending you lots of cwtshes to help you through your completely natural and normal wobble xx

Bex- hope you'll find a soft and kind seat soon!!

G xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Just a quick post,

Gwennie- I really like that quote, very apt.

Audrey- . As Gwen says it's completely normal and understandable, but so hard and horrible still xxxx

Bexypob- ouch!! I really think at the practice session the men should all be jabbed so they know to be delicate!!

Mrs R- I'm a  legs girl myself. Amanda said it didn't make any difference tummy or thighs. I was really scared so my dh did all of mine and for some reason I found tummy a lot less scary. I think a) because I have more fat there and b) I could look away easily whereas tummy felt too close to me (I know that sounds weird!)

Loopy- are you holding out till Tuesday?   that you get a bfp xx

Thanks so much for all the lovely messages wishing me good luck for tomorrow, really does feel nice to be supported. I didn't sleep last night thinking about testing but thankfully no shops open here where I could buy another tester so makes it easier to hold off tomorrow!

Enjoy some sunshine. Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Just remembered, also meant to mention there's an interesting article on BBC news (under health section) about ivf rates being increased by chromosomal testing on day 5 embryos. I don't know how to post links sorry but though it might be of interest  xx


----------



## Audrey H

Gwen and Welsh Flower - Thank you for your kind words and moral support   

Gwen - that's a strong quote and glad that it stayed with you and that you posted it.  It's a positive in the face of giving up.  I really hope that you and DH get your bfp very soon.  Thanks for the cwtshes and for understanding my wobble    xxxx

Welsh - thanks for your hugs too.  Everything is crossed for you tomorrow at this end  xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

WelshFlower wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow hun.  I was going to test on Saturday but I chickened out I was too scared of getting a false result because of the trigger shot so I’m going to test tomorrow morning too, I’m really nervous about doing it but I am expecting a BFN. I’ve got my interview on Tuesday so need to know if I should be going for it or not lol! My Dad is doing ok thanks just frustrated as he can’t do much with his arm in a sling its only been 3 days and it got to be strapped up for 6 weeks!!

Mrs T I’m ok just feel a bit on edge as I keep wondering if I’m pregnant or if I’ll be going for the interview so my head is all over the place.

Gwennie thanks for the kind words, enjoy the BBQ if you get a chance. I loved your quote about courage too ;-)

BexyPob thank you for the message I hope you manage to sit down soon lol!

Farm boy and BexyPob sending you both massive congratulations on being PUPO!!

Well just off to try and look at a few things for the interview on Tuesday FC I won’t be going as I’ll have my BFP instead x


----------



## BexyPob

Audrey you are so very brave and you are allowed to let yourself have a wobble sometimes, it's all part of this yucky process, and it makes you stronger in the long run too. Love gwennies quote I think it must have been written just for this process. Sending massive big Robert Downey hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxx

Loopy well done for holding out and in the nicest possible way I hope you don't make it to your interview on Tuesday xxxxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Just a quickie from me whilst I am relaxing in my caravan. Have been to stonehenge but didn't get close enough to touch anything. Took a nice photo of a man dressed as a woman druid which was quite wierd.
Loads of luck to loopy and Daffodil and Daff and Dil tomorrow. Thinking of you all and   that you both get your much deserved bfps. Xx

Gwennie I loved that quote. I think that's exactly how I felt last week. I may start to roar though if things don't happen next cycle. And no, it's not too early for a barbeque. We are having one later too. Xx

Hi Audrey. Hope you are doing ok lovely. Thinking of you. Xx 

Hello Mrs ** and Mr **. How are you both? Glad to hear the last cow has calved. We have 11 cows left but have until the end of September so should go nice and steady. Hope the 2ww isn't going too bad. Xx

Hi to everyone else. Sun is coming out so may sit outside. Xxx


----------



## farm boy

hello you all.
it has been a lovely day here today, i hope it was nice where ever you ladies have been, wiltshire and wales for instance. 
hope you are having a nice time les and your cattle are all well. if you have till september to calve them i can see why you are relaxed, 
it sounds like a nice way of doing it. mrs ** is mostly okay but was  pretty down this morning. her mood has been on the up all through the day but now i'm worrying this evening when i was okay this morning. it is a flippin seesaw this business.
like theres not enough to worry about with the general bfp/bfn thing i'm worrying now because mrs ** is on cyclogest pessaries. 
now i have read on ff that some of you girls have had injections of progesterone instead of the bum bullets. what i am thinking is that when mrs ** had her last tx that failed she was on the pessaries and may that happen again if she's using the same thing again? 
maybe it would be better if she was doing the injections? does she need a stronger dose? how would we know until it's too late?
if anyone could possibly give me some advice i would really appreciate that.
love you all,

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welshflower & Loopy - loads of luck for tomorrow, it's so nerve wracking

Bexy - another day through the 2ww hon. Yep, tomorrow's testogel, a baby step (pardon the pun) to the next cycle 

** - It's natural to be up and down in the 2ww, and it's also natural to worry about everything! Some ladies are switched to progesterone injections if they bleed before OTD on the previous cycle. Others (like me) have anti-progesterone antibodies which mean you need cyclogest and injections. Most people do perfectly well just on cyclogest though, try not to worry - easier said than done I know

Gwennie - lol at the testogel, thats a great quote too

Audrey - being down is ok Hun, because then you get to come back up when you are ready

Les - sounds like you are having a lovely time, just what you needed


----------



## mollylew

Hi Everyone,

Isn't it fab having an extra day off tomorrow!!!
Hope everyone is well x

Welshflower and loopy - lots of luck for tomorrow. Will have everything crossed for you x x x

Congratulations to the fbs and Bex on being PUPO x x


** - I too was concerned with the cyclogest after my first failed cycle as I bled very early. I raised it with the consultant at my previous clinic who was not concerned but agreed to to increase my dose of cyclogest on the subsequent cycle. 
When i moved to CRGW I explained my concerns to Amanda and asked for the injections for the cycle I just did. Amanda explained that there is no evidence to suggest that the injections are any better or that they are absorbed better than the cyclogest and that basically they are exactly the same. My understanding is that the body produces progesterone when you are pregnant and the cyclogest/prontogest is simply prescribed for support. 
If you are concerned you could give Amanda a rind or e-mail to put your mind at rest x x x


----------



## Siany

Good luck to Welsh flower and Loopy for the morning.


----------



## farm boy

mrs t and molly.
thankyou very much for the replies.
it seems from what you have said,  the pessaries will be just fine.
i will email amanda to ask but after what you have said i guess she will have already done what she deems necessary.
up and down, we all know the drill, but it does help to have your reasurance and friendship.

take care lovelies.

**..


----------



## Ravan

good luck today flower,thinking of you


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning all,

The big day, after a sleepless night we tested at 6.45am and .......... it's only a bloody BFP!!!!!!

I think we're both in shock. Never thought we'd get this far. Feel so happy and yet so nervous as I know it's really early days and there's a high loss rate in first 7 weeks. But for the moment, we feel chuffed to bits. Thank you all so much for all your kind words in this horrible 2ww. Now just got to get through next 5 weeks!!
xxxxxxx

Loopy, really praying that you get a BFP too    xxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

WelshFlower massive congratulations on ur BFP!

Totally shocked and chuffed to say that I had a BFP too can't believe it I never thought IUI would work. I keep thinking there must b something wrong with the test x


----------



## les0090

Omg girls! How fantastic!!!!!! So so sooooo pleased for you both. Well done. Take care of yourselves now.    
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Loopy- that's so amazing.. I feel so relieved to hear that!!! Massive congrats back at you. Are you going to not go for interview now?! I'm in shock too and keep checking the stick. It was quite a pale line (no where near as dark as the control line) but it's a line none the less. x

Thanks so much Les, I really hope our BFPs will start a domino affect as you and the others so deserve it too xxxx


----------



## Audrey H

What a wonderful way to start the day - two   's     Welsh Flower and Loopy that is fab news xxxxx

So pleased for you both    
  
Loopy - what is the verdict on the job interview? xxxx

Welsh Flower - I hope that things will change for the poistive and you have given lady luck a kick up the behind   xxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Welsh - Loopy - today is a good day    thank you both for making me smile this grotty rainy morning.. fantastic news    Absolutely blo&dy fantastic...  Whooooooo hoooo..


----------



## Ravan

Well done girls...finally some good news! So so happy to read 2 BFP's in one day.   brilliant news


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations girls! Such wonderful news to wake up to. X


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for all the lovely messages 

WelshFlower I bought a clearblue digi I couldn't put myself through looking at the lines r u going to get one? It's fantastic seeing it in black and white! What did ur hubby say?

I'm not going to the job interview tomorrow going to start looking for a new job whilst on maternity leave ekk!
Ladies it couldn't still b the trigger shot in my system after 14 days givin a false result could it! I'm scared to believe its true x


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Gwennie.............ivf      May
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11 june 
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      sorting thyroid
Dizzy..................fet      waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may  
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may  
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

how great is that.
there are cheers and smiles here at ** manor having just read your posts .
flippin super!

all our very best to you both  

the **'s..


----------



## BexyPob

Omg flower and loopy what absolutely fantastic news! I am over the moon for you both, a double shot of amazing news


----------



## Gwennie

BRILLLIANT NEWS!!!!! Congratulations girls, so, so pleased for you both! Know it's easier said than done, but try and relax and enjoy the 'now'!!!  

Huge congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Love Gwen xx


----------



## Audrey H

Mrs ** and Bexy -  you two are next    xxxxx


----------



## farm boy

thanks audrey. 
mrs ** says 'it's not me i'm hiding'  

**..


----------



## Audrey H

** - tell Mrs ** she can't hide for long, she'll have a bump out in front soon enough   xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welshflower & Loopy - brilliant news to get up to this morning, long may it continue. Hope you can relax and enjoy every minute. And nope, it definitely wouldn't be the trigger shot by now, so believe it!


----------



## Siany

Loopy and Welsh flower that is fantastic news! congratulations pregnant ladies!


----------



## Emnige

Flower & loopy, congratulations both xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations loopy and welsh flower!!! Xxx


----------



## farm boy

hello staceyemma. havn't seen you here for a while.
hope you had a nice holiday and your getting ready for the big tx.
your on top!
michelle and jen. you are getting very close to the top good luck.
hjones hoping your doing well and feeling relax and ready.
gwennie.
i loved your quote the other day, very true and a nice thing to read too.
you are not too far from the top of the list yourself. looking forward to seeing you there.
is our dwrgi there? hope your well our lovely girl.

**..


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks farmboy hope mrs ** is doing well hope you get the result you truly deserve. 
I'm so excited for my recipient  
I had a great holiday thanks just what I needed it made the down regging fly by! currently on day six of stimms and everything is going well so far. Xxx

Getting nervous now!!! 
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## freddypop

Hello lovely ladies & mr **
Hope you don't mind me joining you. I have read the CRMW/CRGW thread since it started and know that all of you provide such great help, advice and support.

Firstly, huge congratulations to Loopy & WelshFlower! Hope the next few weeks pass quicker than the 2ww. X

I've just got a quick question to Gwennie & Mrs T. I'm also booked in for EC week of 11th June, I haven't had a day to day plan of when & what to take. I have been given Testogel & never used it before. I did email Amanda & she is posting a completed plan but not sure when it will arrive. In the email I asked about when to start Testogel but Amanda didn't reply. I noticed you are both starting yours today & just thinking I should be too.

Good luck to everyone during their treatment. 

Freddypop. X


----------



## kara76

Congratulations flower and welsh wonderful news

Hiya everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - I'm waiting for my day to day plan too, it was supposed to be in the post a week ago! Amanda told me to use it 3 weeks before stimms and when I spoke to her last weeks she said to start it today. Hope that helps


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thank you all so much for all the wonderful messages.. I'm already very emotional so it's making me very teary... but with happiness for a change! Really hope you all get to this point very soon xxxxxx

Freddypob- hello and welcome. I also started it 3 weeks before stims (basically the same time as started taking pill). Best of luck to you

Staceyemma- good to hear from you. All the best 

Just off for food and cinema for our treat to ourselves. Enjoy rest of day off everyone xx


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Mrs T, think I will go ahead & start today. Started the pill on Sat so it sounds right to start the Testogel too.

Thanks also Welshflower, hope you enjoy your treat you really deserve to get out & relax now!!

F. X


----------



## BettyBoo1

Welsh Flower & Loopy - Congratulations, that it fantastic news, brightening up all our days!

Welsh Flower - I know that once you have success on each stage of this journey you then think of the issues on the next, but I would say just try and enjoy every second of it, it is the best feeling in the world, whatever may happen.  Have a lovely day x

Freddypop - welcome to FF, hopefully joining on such a positive day will bring you luck!


----------



## Bearchops

Hi all, im new on here. I have just started a short protocol for ivf/icsi its my first time after x2 failed iui's.  I had a Mmc at nearly 12 weeks last July. My only issue is my age 41 !!!! and weight. I just hope it works.


----------



## Gwennie

Welcome to FF Bearchops and Freddypop!! I've yet to receive my day to day plan either, I thought we would get it at my baseline scan I started on the Testogel yesterday and will be taking it for the next three weeks, til basline scan booked for week 28th May I think! Mrs T, hope you're first 1/4 sachet went o.k!! Do you keep it in the fridge?! 

**.. Hello!! Hope you two are holding in there, sending you both lots of PMA, and hoping this lucky patch holds on for a good while for us! If you get a chance, could you change my date for E/C 11 th June please? Don't want to reach the scary top of the list place too soon!!

Welsh and Loopy- still smiling at your news on this miserable bank holiday! 

Hiya all! Gwen xx


----------



## mollylew

Loopy and welsh flower - congratulations! Wonderful news. Wishing you every happiness on your new journey. Lots of love x x x

Welcome to bear chops and freddypop - good luck with your treatments. Everyone on here will have everything crossed for you! I am 41 years young as well bear chops   

Fbs and bex - how is it going? HOpe you are doing ok. Thinking of you x x x

Staceyemma - you are just wonderful x

Mrs t and raven - glad to have you both back x x x

Everyone else - thinking of you x x x x


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Loopy, welshflowr, congratulations I am so please for you both  

Hi to bear hops and freddypop 

Welshflower- hope you enjoyed meal nd cinema what did u see?

Staceyemma- glad to hear your ok and you enjoyed your hols, not long to go no your at the top of the lis whoop whoop FX for you hun x

**- hope all is well with you and mrs ** 

Hi to everyone else, xx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi    ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi    ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi    may
Penelope............icsi    May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui      May
newbee28.........ivf      may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi    May/june
mrs thomas.......ec      11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf      11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec      18 june
bettyboo.............fet      june
freddypop..........ivf      june
Adele.................fet      June/July 
kw33Newbie......ivf      july
Pollita.................iui      Sept
Sugar.................ivf      Oct
Siany..................ivf      sorting thyroid
Dizzy..................fet      awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
Dizzy..................fet      awaiting dates
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
dwrgi.................considering next step oe/de
                                  
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp 
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp 
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

evening all. 
hoping all well with you loopy and welsh flower, i do hope this luck holds out alot longer for us all to get some too.
hi bexy enjoy your pupo-ness. we are mostly holding out with slight wobbles here and there.
done for you gwennie, you'll probably enjoy the view from up there when it's your turn.
molly and mrs r. we are okay mostly. thanks for thinking of us, i hope you are all doing well also.
hello freddypop and bearchops. come on in the waters fine. i have put you both on the list if you have any changes just shout.
sorry the flashy 'BFP' thing goes away when i copy and paste, so you have an ordinary one now, still pretty good though eh!
**..


----------



## newbee28

Great news girls!!! Whoop whoop so thrilled for you   

Freddypop- I'm on Testogel and it's 3weeks before injections for me.

Gwennie- are you also on Norethisterone tablets?? Not really sure what these are for as at the time so many drugs were mentioned I forget!! 

Not sure about anyone else but this Testosterone makes me hungry!! I'm trying not to eat rubbish but it's hard. Can you imagine when I'm ready to start injections and I'm the size of a house!! Lol

Roll on injections I say! 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welshflower & Loopy - hope the news is sinking in, let us know when you've booked your scans

Bexy & ** - I'm really hoping this good news is the start of more good things to come 

Staceyemma - good to see you back and glad everything is going well so far, keep us posted

Bearchops - welcome and good luck

Gwennie - I'm doing it tonight. I didn't think you had to keep it in the fridge?

Newbee - norethisterone is just to time your period and treatment. Hope the testogel is going well. 

Hi everyone else, well that Bank Holiday went too fast but at least it's a short week


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies getting a bit wobbly now. 
Just hoping I get enough eggs for me and my recipient. 
I've been thinking about my recipient a lot and she must be even
more nervous than I am. She's probably wondering what I am doing ..if I'm taking care of myself etc.
I wish i could let her know I'm doing everything I can xx

Hope my body comes up trumps for us both. 

Back to work tomorrow   boo!


----------



## Audrey H

Hello  

It's been a good day on this thread today  

Loopy and Welsh Flower - You lucky ladies xxxxxxxx

Mrs T - Quote 'I'm doing it tonight. I didn't think you had to keep it in the fridge?'  Gwennie doesn't seem to have posted anything about a fridge! What are you doing tonight? Is there something you would like to share with the rest of us?   xxxxxx

Bexy - hope that you are feeling a little less tired and that you have a wonderfully relaxing week off work xxxx

Hello to Bearchops and Freddypop - you will feel welcomed and supported here - I certainly have been xxxx

staceyemma - you are doing a wonderful thing sharing your eggs and I'm sure that your ovaries will be come up trumps for both you and your recipient   xxxxxx 

newbee - hope that you are staying off the biscuits, chocolates and cake tonight.  Only teasing, hope that you are ok xxxx

Gwennie, Mrs.R, Molly, Raven, BettyBoo, ** and Mrs **, kara, Siany Les and everyone else that I must have missed (sorry), lots of love to you all xxxxx

hugs,  Audrey    xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Audrey - lol, doing Testogel. Gwennie asked in her earlier post if it needs to be kept in the fridge x


----------



## Gwennie

Haha Audrey!! Just an innocent post about Testogel that's all!! Not keeping mine in the fridge either Mrs T, just wanted to check!! hope your first one is O.K!!

Newbie- no, only on the gel and Cilest at the minute. Microgynon and me are not mates, so Cilest for me.  I've noticed an increased appetite as well, but only for chocolate  

StaceyEmma- hoping too that everything works out well for you and your recipient too

G'night all xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - yes, it went fine and I had a cornetto to celebrate! It's hard to figure out quarter of a sachet though isn't it


----------



## newbee28

Audrey - haha i am the cookie monster at mo! Lol xx

Forgot to mention earlier. I haven't had drug plan either - wps! Better check with Amanda. 

I'm cream crakered so early bed i think.

Speak soon lyflies
Nos da
Xx


----------



## Audrey H

Mrs T - phew I thought it was secret code between you and Gwennie and you should be sharing    Good luck with the Testogel, I hope you don't start walking like a man   xxxxx  A celebratory cornetto, now that is something you should be sharing xxxx

Gwennie - that goes for you too good luck with the Testogel too xxxx

newbee - nos da a breuddwydion melys xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Welshflower and Loopy - HOORAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
so so pleased for you both, keep those feet well and truely up for the next few weeks, on countdown now until your scans   
Gwennie and Mrs T - Testogel sounds like fun, am I missing out on something  
I have been recovering today from a REEM hen weekend in Essex Shuutup! Felt like a marathon, left from right by the CRGW on Sat morning and got back 5.30 yest evening, all alcohol free (very very hard to abstain). Drank far too much diet coke though. Got my scan tomorrow so hopefully will be stimming from tomorrow evening, have to ditch the caffine now and start eating my protein. Joy of Joy 

How you doing Jen, are you in for a scan soon? Helen are you still cycling too?

Hi to everyone, I will have to sit and catch up and post more personals tomorrow, just chuffed for the two new pregnant ladies Woo HOO!!

Michellexx


----------



## Danni162

Congratulations loopy and welsh flower   

Sorry for the quick post am on holiday in lanzarotie will catch up in full on my return 

Good luck to everyone x x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all
Danni Lanzarote I'm sooooo jealous, we're all growing webbed feet over here! Xxxx

Mrs t I love that you are rewarding yourself for testogel, it's always a magnum with me  bring on the laid back attitude and bolshy behaviour. Xxxx

Gwennie how are you find the testogel? xxxx

Staceyemma you're allowed a wobble but you will do brilliantly, you should be so proud of what your are doing, all will be well, not long to go now xxxx

Michelle I hope your scan went brilliantly today and you can start that jabbing...love the shuuuuutup made me giggle! Xxxx

Audrey I love that you are lowering the tone, it's normally naughty Kara or Mrs T, keep up the good work. Hope you're doing ok xxxx

Bearchops and Freddypops welcome, you'll find loads of fab support here, as well as more knowledge than you can shake a stick at! Xxxx

** and mrs **...how are you doing? Yes I know exactly what you mean there are moments of up and down here too.  I'm trying to visualise what they look like now and hoping that they are hatching and starting to bed in, no pains down there yet so hope something is happening! xxxx

Afm well it seems I may have been overdoing the prontogest by injecting every night as managed to throw up this morning and v. Feverish etc. Amanda was very sympathetic even though she could have given me a slapped wrist she is too lovely to so every other night from now on lol! Let's hope being sickie hasn't done anything bad to embies implanting....oh yes the 2ww paranoia has already started.  Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!

A huge Congratulations  to Daffodil and Loopy-absolutely wonderful news and I couldn't be happier for you! Fantastic! Sit back and relax now and start enjoying it!!!!

Bexy-sorry to hear that you are still poorly! Hope the every other day regime helps you better! Yes, Amanda is defo too lovely and I can't imagine her giving anybody a row!!!! Good luck with the rest of your 2WW! Hope Luke and Leia (?) are getting bedded in on the mothership! 

Newbee & Audrey-hyfryd yw darllen yr holl Gymraeg ar y fforwm yma yn ddiweddar!! Daliwch ati!!! xxxx

** & Mrs **-hope you're both well and trying to keep sane! Glad that you had an answer about the progesterone. Remember-'Expect a Miracle'! **-Derek (Brockway) tells me that you will be getting your rain tambourine out again tomorrow!!! Thinking of you both and BIG ! Love the name Javelin, by the way! xxx

Hi to Gwennie, Mrs T, Les, Lills, Raver, Siany, Sarah, Kara, Danni, and everybody else on here!! Big hugs to you all!

I needed to get away from all things fertility for a few days-was trying to get my head around the thought of 'giving up' and accepting a future without child. Just testing the waters. But went home to Pembs on Sunday and went out for a meal with my family, and bumped into an old friend, whose wife has just had a baby on her third IVF attempt. He is 47 (same as my Al), and I just thought, my God, you just have to keep on going! So, I took that as a good omen. I think I am going to email Amanda and ask to do one more round of own egg IVF at the start of the summer hols., and throw everything at it-steroidal support and IMSI, in particular. And if that doesn't work, then I'll know that my body just can't produce a good egg any longer, and will go for DE. So that's my plan! I love a plan, guys and girls, and that's mine! (Will probably change my mind by tonight!).

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Whooo hooo Amanda brilliant news, always helps to have a plan and I would take that chance meeting as a sign.  Go for it  Xxxxxxxxx


** step away from that tambourine I need my vitamin d!


----------



## les0090

You go Amanda!! Once you have a focus it all seems that much more bearable.XXX


----------



## kara76

Sounds like a great plan amanda. Woo hoo. Good old pembs


----------



## Dwrgi

I tell you, Kara, land of myth and magic and lots of good vibes for sticky BFPs!!!!!!!!!  

Thanks Les, I love your enthusiasm!  I'm starting to feel it too!


----------



## Welsh Flower

Afternoon all,

Thanks to all for the lovely continual messages of congratulations... gives me proper nice warm feeling inside   xxx

Welcome bearchops- they're a fab lot on here who can support and advise on anything... and I mean anything  

Mrs R- went to see the hunger games. Had just read the book. I know it's for teenagers but it kept me (nearly) sane in 2ww!

FBs and Bexypob- hope you both are ok and not too fixated on googling everything like I was. I was looking for signs all the time but it might make you feel better if I tell you I had nothing whatsoever!

Bexy- are you ok now and not sick? Hope so, you poor thing.  

A few have been talking about testogel... I'm only just started losing all the back spots so definitely was not a fan, but doesn't need to be in fridge as I remember checking this with Amanda. Glad I'm not only one who found it hard judging a  quarter- the fourth day I would have to slather whole arm!!

Michelle- What is REEM? Poor you having alcohol free hen weekend. Hope you took some embarrassing photos of others wasted to make yourself feel better! Best of luck for scan tomorrow.

Danny- thanks and lucky you in the sunshine! Hope you're having a fab time.

Staceyemma- you'll do brilliantly I'm sure so try not to worry... it's a wonderful thing you're doing adn i'm sure your sharer is sending you mental hugs all the time x

Drwgi- sounds like an excellent plan. I'm from Pembs too (although live in vale now) so maybe that's where I got my lucky vibes.

Afm, just called to make scan appt- they said in 3 weeks time (30 May) which I was surprised at as though it was meant to be at 6/7 weeks? I'm determined to try to relax and enjoy, thanks Betty for your words. My dh on the other hand is nervous wreck, on the plus I'm getting to take it very easy and get out of lots of chores  

Love to everyone. Sorry haven't mentioned all by name but really am grateful to you all for wonderful comments xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for lovely replies ladies I'm sure my recipient is nervous xxx
I have second follie scan tomorrow hope it shows lots of follies as I feel bloated and can feel my ovaries when I walk and turn over in my sleep Ew!!! Ha ha

Xxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Best of luck for your scan tomorrow then... sounds like great potential!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - hope you are feeling better this evening hon. You take care of yourself and make sure you get plenty of rest. Hope you havent been googling too much. And I've no idea what you mean about me lowering the tone! Love and hugs xxx

** - hope you and Mrs ** are having an up day today

Dwrgi - I'm so pleased for you. I'm a firm believer in fate and you've got to take it as a sign. As I said to you before you must make sure you have no regrets in this journey and I felt sure you weren't ready to move on from your own eggs yet. Love the plan and can't wait to see you back on the list!

Michelle - hope scan went well and you are set to stimm

Danni - soooo jealous, Lanzarote sounds like a fab place to be

Staceyemma - good luck for scan tomorrow

Newbee - I had my day to day guide in the post today so hopefully you got yours too

Welsh - I still have the DHEA spots so not really looking forward to adding testogel spots too! Scan date sounds right to me - you are already 4 weeks pregnant so you will be 7 weeks by the time of the scan

Loopy - did you get your scan date too?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, 

Even though I haven't posted for a while I have been following you all. Big congrats to Loopy and Welshflower. 

Well I had a nice surprise this morning with a letter from the hospital saying I am booked in for Monday for my hysteroscopy at last! So hopefully if they don't find any nasties I can now have my FET in July x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - great to hear from you. That's brilliant news, you must be so pleased to be able to plan your FET. Really hope this is your time x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for lovely replies xx
Thanks welshflower and mrs t xxx. 

Hoping amanda can see my left ovary tomorrow it usually hides behind my bowel  
Does this happen to anyone else? 
X


----------



## newbee28

Dwrgi - daliwch ati. Wy'n gredwr mawr mewn ffawd. Meddwl admanat.
Xxx

Just stuffed a Jaffa cake bar......Testogel your making me lose my willpower!! Lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - try star jumps before. Can help the ovaries drop down. Good luck


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everyone   

I hope that you all had a good day.

Bexy - I'm doing ok.  I try my best not to lower the tone too much but when Mrs T sets up a good sentence like that one I can't help myself.   Hope that you are feeling better after your upset earlier and that you are going easy on progesterone. xxxx

Mrs T- Are you having another cornetto this evening?  I heard that you were seen walking down the street like John Wayne earlier today - that Testogel really has kicked in    xxxx  Star jumps? - where did you learn that little gem? xx  

Dwrgi - Mae'n wych, nid yw pobl gywilydd mwy yn ei ddefnyddio yn fwy aml.  Falch fod gennych gynllun    xxxx

Welsh Flower - great news on the getting out of chores front, I can't wait for that bit.  Was the film as good as the book?  Sometimes they don't even keep to the story.  Great that you have your scan booked   and I  hope that your DH relaxes into the role of a daddy-in-waiting soon  xxxx

** - that goes for you too, relax into the role of a daddy-in-waiting and enjoy every minute xxxx

staceyemma -   for the scan tomorrow, hope that your ovary is not hiding at the back - that's what I always do at meetings etc. xxxx

newbee - yum,  Rwyf wrth fy modd y rhai sy'n rhy   xxxx

Kara - I like your new picture, your DD is beautiful   xxxx

Loopy - hope that you had a good day today  

Hi to Gwennie, michelle, dizzywizzy, Les, Danni (lucky you), and everyone who I missed

Love Audrey xxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Stacey Emma - good luck for Tom, like Mrs T said star jumps are good before egg collection x
Dwrgi - sounds like a flipping good plan to me  
Bearchops and Freddiechops - welcome and good luck hopefully we can share and help you in this when you need us to.  I understand the age issue I am 42 in July and if I am honest a bit of a porker so 
I understand your concerns, but it can work, hold on to that.

Sorry no more personals at the mo, will be on rest days Tom so able to update a bit better.

Oh, lol! Before I forget I am in crgw at 10.30 Tom, any one else around then?

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## Jen.80

I have't been on the forum for a few days & a lot seems to have happened. I will write a proper message tomorrow but wanted to say big congratulations to Welshflower & Loopy.

I have my baseline scan tomorrow at 9 as AF finally showed up yesterday 5 days late!


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys
Dwrgi - pleased you have got your fighting spirit back   , third time lucky I can feel it in my bones     
Mrs T, hows it going, Im getting really spotty on the suprecur, hormones are fab aren't they!
Lillsbills, good luck for tomorrow, are you going for a planning appt?
Staceyemma - good luck for tomorrow, my left ovary was hiding behind my uterus, they said it would prob sort itself out with the weight of the follies when I start stimming so fingerscrossed you will be OK.   
Jen - good luck for your scan tomorrow fingerscrossed you will be able to start stimming     
Welshflower - I dont know what REEM means    its something they say on the show the only way is essex, I have only seen it once myself but loads of the stars from the show were in the club we went to sat night, it all went a little over my head as I havent kept up with the programme but the other girls were pleased   
Went for my scan today, very dissapointed as my lining is too thick should be less than 4 and it is 7   , got to take northisterone for 5 days and go back for another scan next wed.  Came out of there so flat, I know its crazy but I was looking forward to starting stimming! I had prepared myself for 2 jabs a day   .  It is getting a bit close for comfort now that we have been delayed a week as we are going on hols 9th June, just hoping that all goes smoothly from here or we will have to abandon this cycle   
Got to get some PMA from somewhere as I'm already feeling like its going horribly wrong   
Dizzy good luck for Monday - you will be on your way before you know it   
Hi to you all Audrey, **, Gwennie, Newbee, Les & Bexypop hope your staying sane!

Michellexx


----------



## Audrey H

Michelle - sorry to hear that your scan wasn't the best today, there is nothing worse than feeling run over.  I'm certain that next Wednesday you will have the perfect lining and you can start jabbing away        there will be no abandoned cycles on this thread  

Where are you going on holiday, you lucky lady?

Jen - good luck for your scan tomorrow xxxx

love and hugs Audrey xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Audrey - Thank you hun, I didnt realise that abandoned cycles were not allowed on this thread      I will make sure my belly knows and behaves itself for the next scan     
We are going for a week in Devon, Exmouth, not too far away but couldnt be doing with egg collections and transfers that week, going with a group of friends so ther will be 9 of us altogether, its been booked since Jan, I was hoping that we would either be celebrating or drowing our sorrows that week, but looks like we wont be testing until we get back.

Hope you're doing ok  Michellexx


----------



## Audrey H

Hi Michelle - I love Devon, Exmouth is lovely and I hope that you and your friends will have a wonderfully relaxing time.  No need to think about ec or et because next Wednesday will see your lining shining    So just make sure that you do convey that info to your bits.  They will play ball.  It's a shame that you won't be able to celebrate while you're away but at least it will make the time fly past quicker to the test date.

All my positivity is with you      , so when you have finished with it, just direct it back to me  

Thinking of you, Audrey   xxxxx 

Good morning to everyone, I will call back later this evening to check up on you all xxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Michelle I'm with Audrey we'll have none of that funny business on here, the noristherone will sort it out for you by Wednesday. It's horrid having a plan in mind when you go in for your scan and coming out with a different one, very hard to deal with, but all will be well and you'll be jabbing in no time. Sounds as though you've got a lovely holiday to look forward too  ^ ^ xx

Jen hope your baseline goes well today, love af she always keeps us waiting when we need her to show up xx

Stacey good luck with your scan too, yes my leftie always hides and star jumps seem to do the job xx

Lills good luck with your appoint today, going to buy in there this morning.  Let us know how you get on xx

Audrey keep lowering the tone, I love it   Hope all well with you xx

Mrs T hope you're ok hon and starting to get spotty, in the nicest possible way   I'm trying to only use google for shopping, easier said that one tho ;-) xx

Dizzy long awaited good news, you must be chuffed.  Huge good luck for Monday then you can crack on with fet   xx

Dwrgi so lovely to have you back, heard from Amanda yet? Xx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Star jumps it is then ladies  
Thanks for all the well wish day & of stimms now... They should have an idea of the rough end number of follicles/eggs? I know each follicle doesn't contain an egg and who knows if they can retrieve them all..
I'm about to leave for the clinic now hoping for lots of healthy follies!!! X


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck for scan staceyemma. Xx

Hope everyone is well today. Had my appointment with Amanda and we are going with imported eggs again so should have transfer July or August. ** you can add me to list again please.
Did I see you lills? I was in a green pick-up and smiled at someone through the window. How did you get on with your appointment?

Xx


----------



## cheekypants

Hi girls and guy !   
I have been reading this thread for a while and following all your news and stories and wishing you all that BFP    
I wonder if you could help me out with a little question ?
I am awaiting my dates/protocol and drugs from Amanda......... I have e mailed and phoned and not received them yet    ..... could anyone tell me how this works please ? i.e Will this be e mailed or posted ?
I am just itching to get started and joinin with you all.............. and super impatient haha!
Good luck girls and guys
L.xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies and gentleman I’ve been in a bit of a world of my own the last couple of days but I wanted to say a massive thank you to Les, Audrey H, lillsbills, Ravan, Helen_26, mr & mrs **, bexyPob, Gwennie, Mrs T, Siany, Emnige, staceyemma, freddypop, kara76, bettyboo1, mollylew, Mrs.R.2011, newbee28, michelle.v, Danni126, Dwrgi, dizzywizzy and Jen.80 for all your wishes of congratulations!!! DH and I are over the moon but still totally shocked, it just doesn’t seem real. I feel so, so blessed to be this lucky and I wish all of you the very best of luck on your journeys and I hope that there are lots more BFP’s soon for you all.

Freddypop and Bearchops welcome to the thread.

Michelle.v good luck with the stimming I hope all goes well for you.

Danni126 hope you are having/had a fab holiday.

Dwrgi glad to hear that you are having another attempt I think it was fate! Wishing you lots of luck.

Staceyemma I hope the scan went well today, my one ovary always used to hide behind my bowel but on most occasions Amanda managed to find it somehow!

Mrs T my scan date is the 28th May ekkk I can’t wait!

Dizzywizzy wishing you the best of luck with your hysteroscopy.

Michelle.v sorry to hear that you were disappointed hun I hope your next scan goes well so that you can begin.

Les great to see you back on the list ;-)

Welshflower how are you? Is it starting to sink in yet?

Love and babydust to you all xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Hi Les, yes twas meee    so wish you would have honked so I could have said hello properly... maybe have a little ff cwtch  

Loopy, its easy to be happy when a lovely person has some wonderful news.. enjoy this time x

AFM - here we go again, Viva Espania.  Just have to wait to get the money and full steam ahead, hopefully early July for a holiday and DE transfer... Crumbs! 'Gulp'

Ladies, we soo need some kind of sign, I was sat there today in a full waiting area wondering if I knew any of the ladies.. I nearly blurted it out a few times.. "anyone on FF?"


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Lurcher!  Good luck with your treatment!  You will probs be emailed your dates and then the drugs company will phone to arrange a delivery and payment (THEIR favourite part)!  Be mindful of which meds need to be stored in the fridge!  xx

Loopy-so glad for you hun!  xx

Lills-YIKES!  That is fabulous news, I am so pleased for you and KNOW that there are good things around the corner for you!!!  Yes, we defo need a sign-an orange scarf, perhaps?!

Lots of love to everybody!
xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - another day down hon, I totally approve of the shopping by the way. Keep up the pma lovely xxx

** - hope you and Mrs ** are full of pma too

Audrey - it was Umesh who got me to do star jumps before my first EC. I thought he was kidding but no, it really does work. Lol, no walking like John Wayne here - yet...

Lills - still can't believe you are 41 from your pic, the years have been kind to you and DH. Great that you have planned your dates for tx, so exciting

Jen - hope baseline went well

Michelle - its so hard when plans change, the norethisterone will have you back on track in no time

Les - so glad you ave your plan and will be back on the list

Stacey - how did scan go?

Lucher - welcome to the thread. Did you have a planning appt with Amanda? My day to day guide came by post after my appt. Amanda sends a prescription to Healthcare at Home and they will contact you to take payment and arrange delivery. 

Loopy - hope the wait til scan goes quickly


----------



## freddypop

Evening all
Mr & Mrs ** and BexyPob – how are you getting on with the 2ww? Hope it’s not driving you too insane!
Oh ** could you put me down as IMSI ec 11th June, thank you.
Jen 80 – hope your baseline went well.
Michelle.v - hope you can start stimming soon, I'm sure the northisterone will do the trick.
Danni126 - it must be lovely to be away on holiday, hope the sun is shining there!
Dwrgi - good luck for your next attempt!
Staceyemma – how did your scan go?
Lillsbills – sounds like a lovely plan of action, some Spanish sun and DE, good luck!
Lucher – Welcome. I am waiting for my plan, hopefully should be arriving this week. I think Amanda said she would post it.
Mrs T , Gwennie & Newbee28 – how are you getting on with the Testogel?
Hi to everyone else!
Afm – have now done 3 days of Testogel. I don’t think it’s agreeing with me, it’s giving me headaches within 15 minutes and I’m not able to sleep very well (normally sleep like a log!!) I changed today, taking it this morning instead of evening so hope that helps with the sleep! Can’t believe it’s only 3 weeks till baseline scan, it comes around so quickly after waiting for what seems like ages. 
Also applied for new job today – part time, would like to do this alongside my current job which means I would reduce hours in current job – not sure if my manager is particularly happy with that tho!! We can only wait and see what happens.

Bye for now.
F.x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies (and gents) scan went well i had 16 decent follicles!!! she said my womb lining looks lovely and everything is looking great. Next scan friday and she estimates egg collection Monday ahhhhhh!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Great news staceyemma good luck for Monday! X


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks loopy  

Congrats on the bfp by the way lovely lady  

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - well done, sounds like youre gonna have a bumper crop for you & your recipient


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks staceyemma   x


----------



## staceyemma

I hope so mrs t it's as much for her as it is for me xxx
Been thinking about my recipient a lot..  

Loopy bet you really are over the moon


----------



## Love2BaMum

Absolutely over the moon hun its still sinking in x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Wow, that's fab staceyemma!! Brilliant news for you and your sharer xxx

Welcome Lurcher  

Michelle- sorry to hear about the disappointment but as the bossy ladies say... YOU WILL BE FINE NEXT WEEK AND THAT'S AN ORDER!!  

Les and Lillsbills- excellent to hear you both have plans for July- know it probably seems a while away but that'll be here in no time.. hopefully we might even get a little sunshine before then! 

Dizzywizzy- so glad you have your appt. Best of luck  

Jen- hope scan went went.

Hey Loopy, still not really believing!!

Evening to you all xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks welshflower and Congrats to u too is it? Have u got ur bfp?

Sorry the drugs have affected me hee hee

My mum has made me a huge chicken stew tonight yum yum just what I need

Xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Yes Staceyemma, got BFP on Monday although can't let myself quite believe it yet! I'm yo-yoing between being incredibly happy then feeling incredibly nervous and in complete disbelief!!


----------



## cheekypants

Thanks for the warm welcome and info girls...... hopefully catch up again with you all soon.

Love L.xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to say fantastic news Staceyemma, you must be chuffed and you can relax a bit now.  Good luck for ec on Monday  xxxxxx

Welcome Lucher and good luck with your treatment xx

Love and hugs to all...** I say again step away from the tambourine enough rain! Hope mrs ** doing well xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Bexypob xx how are you doing? Xx
Absolutely shattered today very tired xx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi      ec 14th May
Michelle v...........ivf      ec May 21st
Jen80.................icsi      ec May 21st
Hjones...............icsi      may
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......ec        11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18 june
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
Dizzy..................fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
                                  
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp 
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

hi all hope you are all great.
mrs ** is fine thankyou all for asking after her.
glad to see so much pma about. 
sorry about the rain it must be someone else.
i'm fine too, just staying under the radar at the mo'.

take care all.

**..


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Stacey I'm as we'll as can be expected in this 2ww madness lol! Yes I always get shattered at your stage of tx, take it easy girl you've got precious cargo on board, you'll enjoy the sedated sleep on Monday  big hugs xxxxxx

** big hugs to you and mrs ** too xxxxxx


----------



## Jen.80

Welshflower & Loopy congratulations again, hope you’re enjoying being pregnant  

Audrey thank you very much for your PM, thankfully AF arrived just in time.

Bexy & Mr & Mrs ** I hope the 2ww isn’t too stressful & going quickly for you  

StaceyEmma good luck with EC next Monday, I hope it goes well.

Michelle I’m so sorry that your scan didn’t go the way you expected, I hope you’re ok. I’m sure the tablets will work.

Welcome to Freddypop, Lucher & Bearchops, I’m sure you will find this tread helpful.

Dwrgi & Lillsbills good luck with your next step.

AFM Sorry I’ve been absent for a while but I’ve been really busy which at least means time has passed quickly. Thank you everyone for the well wishes   AF finally arrived on Monday, 5 days late! Thankfully it was just in time as I had my baseline scan yesterday. My lining was nice & thin but I have a cyst on my right ovary. Thankfully it was small so wont effect my treatment & now they know about it they can keep an eye on it. Anyway I start my Menopur injections tonight, scary. As I mildly over stimulated last time my dose has been lowered & I’m going to have more regular scans. I have got my first scan next Monday, so grow follies grow


----------



## michelle.v

Hi All

Jen - fab news!  I am no longer having EC same day now as I have been delayed a week, you have beat me to it    .  Good luck with the injections, let me know how you get on they look a bit fiddly!
Bexy and **'s hope your all doing OK,       that you both get good news soon   

Staceyemma - good luck for Monday, sounds like you have a lot going on in there   , it must be knackering carrying all them follies around with you   

Lills - fab news too, glad your on your way, it nice when you have dates and things to plan for - hope this one it THE one for you!    

Audrey and Bexy - thanks for the    , im sure my belly has taken it all on board, from the way i am feeling AF is just round the corner

Farm boy, can you kindly change my dates to ICSI 28th May, thank you so much          this will be my EC date!

Hope everyone else is keeping sane in this lovely weather, hello to the new additions, Lurcher, Freddypop and Bearchops, anything you need to know someone on here will be able to help.

I am after a bit of advice/info, do you normally have the baseline scan just after AF, as I had mine 10 days later and Im wondering if this is why my lining isnt thin??  Surely just after AF it would be thinner than a week or so in when its growing back?  
Thanks Guys

Michellexx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Good luck with the injections Jen and good that they'll be monitoring you closely. Hope you grow some beautiful follies  

Michelle- I had my scan on first day of period. On short protocol you usually have on day 1-3 of period but maybe you are on different protocol?

Bexypob and **- how are you both coping on 2ww? Hope you're taking it easy 

Evening all xxx


----------



## newbee28

A big hello to everyone. 
Staceyemma - wonderful news. God luck for Monday!!

Haven't long vcone home from work so gonna have an early night - shattered!

SPeak soon folks!   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for the lovely messages I do feel like I'm carrying a fair few around now  
Third follie scan tomorrow so hope all my follies are doing well and they are ready for monday  

Xx


----------



## Redkay75

Hey peeps, I haven't read for a few days and I miss such great news. Congratulations WFlower and Loopy amazing news so pleased for you both!

Fingers tightly crossed for ** and Mrs, and Bexy! 

Love to all. 

K x


----------



## kara76

Michelle I assume your on long protocol. The suprecur shuts off your ovaries and hormones so after af your ovaries are queit and noneactive and your lining won't grow back until stims are started


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning  

Redkay -  lovely to hear from you, I hope that you are ok xxxx

Mrs T - mornin marm, nice to see ya, *tips hat in your direction.  Hope you're ok and everything is going well xxxx

lills - hope you're ok, thanks for everything xxxx  

Staceyemma - glad that all is looking good for ec, keep up the good work xxxx

lucher - welcome to the thread, nice to have you xxxx

** - sometimes under the radar is quite the nicest place to be.  Hope that you and mrs ** are ok xxxx 

Michelle - anytime your tummy need some stern talking to me and Bexy are your men, er I mean women    Glad the af is sending out the signals xxxx

Bexy - you make me smile    xxxx

Jen - glad you didn't need a helping hand and that af turned up just in time - GL with everything xxxx

Welsh and Loopy - glad you're both ok, lots of love xxxx

Hi newbee, hope you slept well xxxx

Hi Kara, hope that you are ok too xxxx

lots of love to Les - hope that you are being good xxxx

Hugs to all, Audrey xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guy and gals!  Just wanted to say a big hello to you all-hope you've got good things planned for the weekend!

Bexy-big hugs hun!  Hope Luke and Leia are getting nicely snuggled in!  

** & Mrs **- big  

Stacey-great news on the follicles!  Fantastic.  I bet you can't wait for Monday!  GL!  

Red-I can't believe you are 14 weeks preggers!  Where does the time go  Hope you're okay?  xx

Jen-glad that AF finally arrived, and good that they are keeping an eye on the cyst!  

Better go, got a ton of marking but wanted to say a huge hello to all you wonderful women-if you are not named, I'm still thinking of you!


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi      ec 14th May
Jen80.................icsi      ec May 21st
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28st
Hjones...............icsi      may
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......ec        11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18 june
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
Dizzy..................fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
                                  
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp 
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

hello all. 
the suns out here!
thankses and good lucks all round.
            

**..


----------



## jk1

Hi all, just a quick one to say I am still here  but since moving back home our internet has been down - bOoooooooooooo!

Bexy - been thinking about you loads, hope you are relaxing xxx

Hope everyone is ok, hoping to have the internet back some time this weekend, then I can do a proper catch up,

Jo x x x


----------



## BexyPob

Jo how you copying being back at home chick? Hope you're keeping busy, it's the only way.  I'm ok hon battled to maintain the ole pma today tbh but hopefully pick myself up again tomorrow...and at least it's sunny  xxxxxx

Love and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi bexy, it's ok being here, I've had yesterday and today off work so I've been a bit err 'emotional' shall we say but it's not as bad as I thought it would be.  Like you say I've been keeping myself busy with various boring things like cleaning and washing etc but at least it keeps my mind off it a bit.

Sending you lots of pma vibes!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all 

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies with bfp!

Farm boy would you mind putting me on list for EC 18th June please  
I'm off to the Canaries next Fri so will start Suprecur in the sun next Sunday  !! 
Can't believe the time has finally come!

Love to all xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Hannah fancy seeing u here  

So excited for u to start down reg  

Egg collection for me Monday morning.
Just waiting for phone call from Amanda to tell me when to do my trigger shot tonight  

Xxx


----------



## Siany

Lots to catch up on!

Staceyemma, good luck with ec on Monday.  I hope everything goes smoothly and that you have a bumper crop for you and your recipent.

Bexy, I hope your PMA has returned today with the help of more sunshine.  

Dwrgi, it is great to see that you have a plan.  I agree with Mrs T, you'll know when the time is right to use DE and do not want any 'what ifs'.  

Lills and Les, glad that you have a plan too and you will be cycling again soon.

Mrs T, how is the testogel going?  

Redkay, lovely to hear from you.  I hope you are well and enjoying every pregnant moment.

Michelle, sorry to hear of your delay. Fx eveything goes to plan from now on.

Jen, I hope the menopur injections are going well and there are  lots of juicy follies at your scan on Monday.

** and Mrs **, hope you are surviving the 2ww.  

H, enjoy your hols and hope the Suprecur jabs go ok.

Jo, it is good to hear from you hun.  

Hi to Audrey, Lucher, Bearchops, Newbe, Dizzy.  Hope you are enjoying the sunshine.

AFM, GP has now increased my thyroxin so, hopefully my levels will come down to below 2 soon and I can get going again.  I'm hoping for July/August is everything goes to plan.  AF has been AWOL since the beginning of March so hoping she'll show up soon.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Siany xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Stacey-good luck with trigger tonight!  Oh, how exciting!  Almost there hun!  xxx

Siany-that AF is an old bag.  When you don't want her, she's there; when you do, no sign!  Grrrrr!  Glad to hear thyroxine is doing the trick!  Brill news!  So glad that you are down for July/August as we might be cycle buddies, as I'm down for EC for week beginning July 30th!!!!!!!  Aaarrrgh!!!  

Jo-big   to you!  You are incredibly brave, and bound to have some emotional times.  Of course you will, so don't beat yourself up for it-go with the flow.  Thinking of you, Axxxx

Bexy-how are you, my sweet?!  Hope you're okay?  xxx

** & Mrs **-hello lovelies!  How are you both doing?  Thinking of you! xx

Love to all, and lots of       to each and every one of us!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Stacey good luck with your trigger and ec monday


----------



## staceyemma

thank you Kara   and Dwrgi!  

Trigger is at 11.00pm eeeekk!!!  

Just a quick question on friday I had 13 big follies over 18mm and a few other smaller ones is there a chance a few more could catch up?
I know they don't necessarily get an egg from each follie so just worrying a little I guess  
Do they keep growing? took last menopur yesterday.


xxx Love to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - good luck for trigger and for EC on Monday. You're nearly there. Yes, the smaller ones can definitely grow before EC. Last cycle they only counted 8 and I ended up with 18 eggs! I'm sure you are going to get a great number for you and your donor x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mrs T as you can probably tell I'm a big worrier. 
I bet my recipient is excited too!  

SO scared who knows what'll happen over the next week or so...
xx

Thank you for replying Mrs T 52 minutes til trigger shot!!!!


xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It is nerve wracking and exciting at the same time. You'll be pupo before you know it, that's when the nerves really kick in!


----------



## staceyemma

I'll be insane    

Thanks Mrs T


----------



## michelle.v

Good Luck Staceyemma!!  Last jab woohoo!!!  Good luck for Monday too, cant wait to hear how many lovely eggs you have   

Hi Mrs T, you always around when needed    , hope you doing ok   

Thanks Kara for the info, I am still waiting for AF to show, just hope we can get started next week   

Michellexx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Michelle, I try to be. I'm ok, counting down the days to starting - cant wait

Have you taken the last of your norethisterone yet? AF usually turns up about 3 days later for me.


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Mrs T 
I have 3 tablets left, but I am booked in for another scan on Wed, so that means I may not have had AF by then    bummer!  Do I go even if I start Af on the Wed morning?
Thanks hun Michellexx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

AF may come eralier for you than it did for me. It's always best to check with clinic but I think you need to have had a full leed before scan to thin your lining


----------



## michelle.v

FIngers crossed Af will arrive, I will wear white pants and trousers tomorrow and plan a trip to the swimming pool   
Thank you Mrs Txxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi      ec 14th May
Jen80.................icsi      ec May 21st
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28st
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......ec        11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
Dizzy..................fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
                                  
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp 
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

hi all lovely day again.
hope you are all well.
hope things are good with you bexy.
hi dwrgi, thanks for being great, as usual.
hello to all.

**..


----------



## Jen.80

Michelle It’s a shame that you’ve been delayed but it’s best to do things right. Not long to go, you will soon be going in for EC. Fingers crossed AF arrives soon  

Staceyemma good luck for tomorrow. I’m sure you will get lots of eggs for you & your recipient  

Bexy, Mr & Mrs ** I hope the 2ww is going quickly for you & not to stressful  

Siany I hope the increase in medication works & you can soon start treatment.

AFM The injections are going well, using an ice pack first takes away any pain. I’m looking forward to my scan tomorrow, hopefully there’s some follicles  

I hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to wish Staceyemma loads and loads of luck for tomorrow, very exciting  xxx

Thanks all for your very kind messages, All ok here not enjoying 2ww but who does lol   Love and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi everyone and hello sunshine. Long may it continue.
Had a lovely walk over the barrage earlier to blow away the cobwebs.

Is anyone having the odd glass of wine when on Testogel and Norethisterone? I've had  few glasses this week and thought God I shouldn't have don that bearing in mind I haven't drunk for 3weeks.....

Xx


----------



## Gwennie

Hello everyone,
Just a quick message to wish Staceyemma all the best for tomorrow, looking forward to hearing about the bumper crop to come! Good luck x

Hello to Bex and Mrs ** and Mr ** too during this long 2 ww- been thinking of you and sending lots of PMA and babydust your way x

Hope everyone else is doing ok- will have a chance for a feww more personals later, but am thinking of you all, whatever stage of the journey you're on. Big cyber space cwtshes all x x 

Newbee, I've done 8 days of the testogel and 18 of the Cilest. I have had half a glass of wine every sunday with lunch since Christmas,  naughty maybe but I think, for me anyhow,  it's important to maintain some sense of normality too and as soon as I start jabbing I won't have any- and DH has been limited to 2 pints a week too! Neither of us a re big drinkers and when we asked Amanda she used the 'neither saints nor sinners' line! Hope that helps x

Lots of love and sunshine you lovely ladies,

Gwen xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Just a quickie to wish very best luck to Staceyemma tomorrow- sure you will produce a wonderful loads of eggs for you and your sharer!!  

Jen- good luck for your scan too and glad injections have been going ok.

Bexypob and **- 2ww is definitiely the worst bit so really feeling for you both. Not too much longer. Really   will be the brilliant news you both deserve.

Big hugs to you Jo  

Hope everybody has enjoyed the beautiful weather this weekend (and been bit more sensible than me with my red arms!!)

Thinking of you all, love WF xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for all the good luck wishes xxx


----------



## jk1

Good luck Staceyemma xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Staceyemma wishing u the very best of luck for tomorrow.

** please can you update my scan date to the 28th may?

Sending lots of +ve vibes to all of u in the 2ww x


----------



## newbee28

Staceyemma - good luck for tomorrow  Xx

Gwennie - thanks for your reply. I don't feel so bad now and I like you think it's better to have a little than nothing at all and remain doing "normal" things.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - hope work is a good distraction for you for the rest of your 2ww, take it easy though missus. Lots of love Rembrandt! xxx

** - how are you both? Hope you are keeping sane, only a few more days to go 

Staceyemma - good luck for tomorrow, look forward to hearing your news

Jen - good luck for scan tomorrow 

Newbee - I know Amanda always says the odd glass doesn't hurt. I go with the saint approach myself but you've got to do whatever suits you 

Gwennie - only a couple of weeks now. I can't wait 

Freddypop - hope the headaches are better, I've not had those effects from the testogel. Looks like you are cycle buddies with me and Gwennie

Audrey Hun - hi marm, sorry to disappoint but still no John Wayne walking here

Dwrgi - hope you are ok

Jo - hope today was a better day Hun. Thinking of you and hoping you can start to look forward and learn to live with what has happened 

HJones - I am very jealous of your Canaries trip 

Siany - hope the thyroxine does the trick, how long do you have to wait to do bother blood test? Hope AF shows up soon, so frustrating

Kara - thanks for checking in regularly just to check I am still sane and helping me countdown

Hi everyone else


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, GP wants a blood test in a month. I haven't spoken to Amanda yet to find out when she wants a test.  I just hope that things get sorted so that I can cycle in the Summer holidays!  I am now feeling so much better though with taking the thyroxin.  I'm no longer falling asleep when I get home from work and am not so irritable!  Did you notice a difference with it? 

Dwrgi, hope we will be buddies!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - that's good, not too long to wait and tx in summer hols sounds like a good plan. I was diagnosed about 15 years ago so can't really remember !


----------



## cheekypants

Hi Ladies & Gentleman   
Still popping in and out of here while waiting to start.....
Just wanted to say    to you all whatever stage you are all at and a special big good luck to Staceyemma for tomorrow   , its easy, the sedation is fab !!! 
TTFN
L.xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck for tomorrow Stacey!!  xxxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi      ec 14th May
Jen80.................icsi      ec May 21st
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28st
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......ec        11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
Dizzy..................fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

hi all. keep happy please.

good luck staceyemma.

**..


----------



## Ravan

just a quicky to wish stacey the best of luck for today.  


** and bexy hope you are both doing well and not too stressed with the 2ww,not long to go now!   

Im not posting much at the moment but I am watching   

Mrs T I have a very close eye on you.


----------



## Audrey H

Good Monday morning

I hope everyone had a lovely sunny weekend  

Just wanted to wish Staceyemma and Jen good luck with the scans this morning   xxxx

** - I hope that you and mrs ** are happy, that's very important xxxx

Bexy - hope that you are holding strong xxxx

Mrs T - don't be too harsh on those numbers this morning, it's Monday for them too   xxxx

Sainy - glad that your not feeling as tired as before, fc that everything works out for you xxxx

Ravan - how are you doing? Nice to see you posting today   xxxx

Michelle - I hope that AF arrived xxxx

Love to everyone, I will try to catch up later.

Hugs, Audrey xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning everybody, how are you all

Good luck Staceyemma this morning!  Hope you get a bumper crop!!  

Jen-good luck with your scan!  

Bexy-how are you getting on hun  Thinking of you!  

** & Mrs **-how are you both?  Not long to go now!  I bet the waiting is killing you!  Thinking of you both and sending big   

Mrs T-when do you start your next treatment??  How's the testogel going?  Hope you're okay? xx

Lills- 

Les-how are you hun?  Thinking of you, Axxx

Audrey-where are you at with your treatment now?  Hope everything is going well? xx

Big loves to Jo, Siany, Loopy, Raver, Kara, Michelle, Sarah, Daff, and everybody else!  I'm sure I've forgotten to name loads of you, but big  

Well, we are going for IMSI in July with EC booked for week beginning July 30th.  LL's big instrument, intralipids, the lot.  I am also going to embark on a healthier eating regime between now and then to get some good Welsh eggs going, and also to shift some of this IVF weight that has crept on (three quarters of a stone since this time last year!!!!  Flippin' 'eck!).  Excited, but also nervous.  But at least we will have given it EVERYTHING! 

Ciao for now, Axxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Only 10 eggs collected so five for me.
Out of the five 2 are mature one may mature overnight but the other two are immature.
Feels like it's over already  

X


----------



## Audrey H

Oh my, Staceyemma I'm so sorry that you feel down  

But don't give up hope, it only takes one and you may have 3. Fx that all works out overnight

Sending you a   and lots of      thoughts xxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Stacey - easier said than done i know but have faith in your eggs - you never know what they are capable of - good luck for your call tomorrow huni xxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Oh Staceyemma, so sorry to hear your down but please don't give up. You've done a wonderful job producing 10 and there's a good chance you will have a third mature egg by the morning. I know the numbers probably feel really disappointing but remember you are young and have good amh so hopefully your mature eggs will be good quality. Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that good news tomorrow that the 2/3 have fertilised. You still have a really good chance, keep the hope going a little longer and hopefully you'll get good news in the morning. Big hug and lots of love xxxxx

Drwgi- that shows like a brilliant plan. I changed my diet to eating tonnes of veg and no caffeine or alcohol and while I don't know if it made any difference, you just never know. All the best xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - 10 is a great result, you should be proud. I agree with Welshflower, you have age on your side and you only need one. I know you must feel really disappointed at the moment but it is often what you think is the worst results that turn into the best outcomes. Thinking of you and sending big hugs


----------



## les0090

Staceyemma sorry you are feeling disheartened but as the girls say it does only take one. Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you for your lovely replies xxx
I've finally stopped crying I just feel so helpless sat here wondering what will be x

Xxxx


----------



## Siany

Stacey, I know it is hard, but try and stay positive.  You are young and will have top quality eggs.  It is the not knowing and not being in control that makes things so stressful.  Be kind to yourself.  Fx for positive news tomorrow and that you will have great embies.  How many are you planning to have put back?  Kara always says that her worst cycle was the one that produced Tyler!     

Dwrgi - sounds like a great plan to me too.


----------



## Dwrgi

Stacey-when I first read your post, what occurred to me was that you are young so your eggs will be very good quality.  You may have a smaller number than hoped, but these eggs will have age on their side, so hang on in there!  Try not to worry too much, and rest up.  Lots of comedy shows and chocolate for you!  

xxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Oh Stacey I really do feel for you, it's not the result you were expecting and you are exhausted and I know you feel helpless too.  However, everything the girls have said it bang on the mark, you are young with an amazing amh on you side, believe me you will have at least 2 wonderful embryos if not 3 by tomorrow, you really, really will. This process is such a slog but stay strong and you will get a wonderful phone call tomorrow, you've done so well be really proud.   xxxxxx

Whhoooo hooo Dwrgi all set with dates and everything, as well as the promise over a very over-sized instrument...what more could a girl want.  To say I'm excited for you is an understatement  . I've embraced your diet notes with aplomb and haven't stop eating loads of different colours every day, as well as a mountain of eggs, so go for it girl !! Xxxxxxxxx

Thank you ladies for all of your support and you extra special ladies that just keep me going every day, you're bloomin wonderful! ( you know who you are!) loads of love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Stacey I remember feeling exactly like you are now, I was gutted with 2 embryos out of 6 eggs yet 1 of those embryos is now a 2 year old monster lol. I got so so annoyed with the it only takes one, oh your young etc BUT its so so true. Its certainly far from over hun

Hiya everyone

Bexy and mr and mrs ** I have fingers crossed for u

Mrs t bone big hugs and snogs


----------



## Gwennie

Stacey- as a newcomer to this, with no experience, can only imagine the mix of emotions you must be feeling. But, I completely agree with what all the girls have said, trust that it really does take one. You have so much in your favour. Sending you lots of PMA x

Dwrgi- Really glad you have a plan. End of July will be here before.you know it!!

Mrs T- yes, can't wait now!! Hope the testogel is going well for you- I've been having really bad headaches and the skin on my face is so dry and sore. Small price to pay though I'm sure, and an excuse to have to buy some more Clarins  

Just a quick one, my salmon and veg for tea is just ready!!!

Lots of hugs to you all ,

Gwen xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you girls god knows how I'll sleep tonight.I haven't even slept after ec yet...
Your words mean alot xxx all I can do I pray now xxx

What are Everyones thoughts on egg number three that isn't quite mature... has it got a good chance? Xxx


----------



## Audrey H

Stacey, with all the positive energy coming from all of us ladies on here, that egg stands the best chance ever xxxxxx  

Bexy -  xxxx

Mrs T - xxxx

Catch up with you all later, just got a few things to do xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Audrey


----------



## Dwrgi

I know that somebody on here recently had immature eggs that continued to grow overnight, so hang on in there!!!  Try not to worry, Axxx

Bexy-good for you and the diet!!  Am well impressed!  It's essentially the GI diet, really, but I like the 5 different colours a day as it's easy to remember!  You're a star, and always so cheery!!!  Hope the two Ls are getting nice and snuggly on the mothership!!  Big   to you!  xxxx

Gwennie-I too had salmon and veg, spinach, asparagus and green beans and SWEET POTATO!  First time ever!  Weird taste and you couldn't eat too much of it as it was a little sickly (sweet!), but quite pleasant, nonetheless.  Glad that you're following the diet too!!  We will be the fittest and healthiest thread on FF!!

Love to all, 
Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, just checking in to say i am on my way home now after havingmy hysteroscopy. Theydidnt saytheysaw anything major. I have to ring in the morning to discuss with the surgeon x

Hugs to stacey x


----------



## BexyPob

Dizzy well done hon it sounds really positive, I hope you're not too sore xxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi Dizzywizzy, bet you're glad that's over. Fingers crossed for an informative and positive call tomorrow xx


----------



## kara76

Hey dizzy how u feeling? Were u awake having it done?


----------



## Jen.80

Stacey I echo what everyone else has said, hang on in there. I hope you get an encouraging phone call today  

Dizzy I hope you get good news today.

Bexy & Mr & Mrs **  

Dwrgi sounds like you’ve got a good plan, good luck.

I hope everyone else is well  

AFM Thank you everyone for the well wishes, I had my first follicle scan yesterday & it’s all looking good. I have got 13 follicles which I was really pleased with. I had 16 eggs last time so I wasn’t sure what to expect as my dose has been reduced. I prepared myself for maybe 8 so I was really pleased to have 13 follicles. Also the cyst has started to collapse & reduce in size. My next scan is Friday & EC is still on track for next Monday


----------



## Love2BaMum

Staceyemma so sorry to hear that you are so disheartened hun, I hope the phone call brings you good news.

Dizzywizzy glad everything went ok for you.

Jen.80 great news on 13 follies well done    x


----------



## staceyemma

Ec was ok had 10 eggs so five each.
Only one has fertilised they hope to do transfer tomorrow I have to phone in the morning to see if I still need To go in.
Had the worst night ever. 2 eggs were mature, 2 were immature and 1 was possibly mature-this didn't catch up tho 

I know I am lucky out of the 2 eggs to have one fertilise but I have no faith at all.  

Been crying a lot and can't believe it's all gone wrong. Everything has gone so perfect up until now.

Got to pray and hope that my one little eggie makes it  

X


----------



## dizzywizzy

Try to keep positive Stacey. Its hard i have had a horrible day too. I rang the hospital surgeon can't feedback to me until Thursday morning but what they have said is that they found I have an abnormal unicornuate uterus which would bring complications if I did get pregnant. 

Kara no I had to have it under general anaesthetic as I have an awkward cervix too which has scar tissue which doesnt dilate easily. That's why I also have full sedation for my ec x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Oh Staceyemma, I'm really sorry to hear you're so upset although completely understand. Coming from a high thinking you will have lots of eggs must be really difficult, but please don't give up hope. I'm really praying for you that your egg is the most perfect one ever and hopefully this will restore some hope. Sending you a big hug as this really is the worst thing to go through xxxx  

Dizzywizzy- my thoughts go out to you too. I'm not sure what that is, but now that they know what you have is there things they can do to help you in pregnancy? Big hug to you too.  It's just not fair   xxxx

Jen, brilliant news, keep going hun x

Bexypob and **, how you both faring?

Love to all xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Oh Stacey I am so sorry to hear that you are down, and yes it's completely understandable but you've got a little fighter there who will be safely back on the mother ship tomorrow and snuggling in.  Thinking of you and sending big hugs   xxxx

Dizzy that's really hard on you to just have partial feedback, I really hope your conversation with the consultant brings you good news on Thursday, be thinking of you xxxx

Jen fantastic news hon, good luck for Fridays scan.  Will you be in for ec on Monday? Xxxx

As well as can be expected here, no early testing due to work commitments ie would never be able to hide my swollen eyes from work collleagues if we get the usual outcome, and I am more symptom free than I have ever been on a cycle, all answers on a postcard please ;-) mr and mrs ** hope you are both doing well, mental agony isn't it?  Xxxxx

Love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks girls xx
Amanda didn't seem too convinced about my one egg today when I spoke to her.
Lyndon was lovely he says there is more chance of fertilisation than not and he can't check on it until the morning xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Staceyemma, crossing everything for and little embie.
Bexy, big hugs and  .. Come on little embie !


----------



## Welsh Flower

Bexypob- hang in there. Btw, I had absolutely no symptoms ad still don't so don't read anything into it... maybe a good sign if different to normal   xx


----------



## michelle.v

Staceyemma             a lot of people are now electing for single embryo transfer, so try and keep positive hun, you have as much change of a BFP with one embie, who knows you may have 2 by tomorrow?  Some on here have had late developers.  This game is really stressful and emotionally draining isnt it, I hope you get a nice early call tomorrow   

Dizzy     I hope the consultant can give you some positive new when you speak to them, would Amanda be able to give you any advice beforehand? Its the waiting that is the worst bit   

Jen - fab news on your follies!  Go girl, keep those follies growing, Monday isn't far away and all the jabbing can stop   

Bexy - we need to invent a POAS that works as soon as ET happens!  Much easier than all this 2ww's   , everyone is different so try and not drive yourself     

I still have no AF!!!!  I called the clinic and they have moved my scan to Thursday, really need to have a bleed now       . Bodies are so blooming unreliable!!!

Hi to everyone, hope your all OK, ** thanks for updating me on the list, hope your both OK, Welshflower, Lills, Audrey and Gwennie, Mrs T    and sorry to all I have missed.

Going to dig out a posh pair of white pants for tonight - Michellexx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks lilsbills and Michelle by 9am
I will know at 9am tomorrow if it's game over x


----------



## kara76

Dizzy sorry to hear u couldn't get a full update. I'm having a hysteroscopy next month without ga.

Stacey one is one hun and just to bore u all by saying it again. Tyler is a day 2 embryo. I know your feeling pretty rubbish but things can turn around


----------



## michelle.v

aww hun    can you go out somewhere tonight to take your mind off thinds for a bit? Pictures or something?  You are going to torture yourself until the morning otherwise!  Its times like this that we need to go out and get blotto but no alcomahol allowed   .  
I am sure your little one is growing stronger and Lyndon is doing his best for you, try and look on the bright side        easier said than done tho I know hun     Keeping everything crossed for you both     

Michellexx


----------



## michelle.v

I agree with Kara, Morgan was a 2 day embryo, and not top quality either (6 cell and 7 cell rather than 8 cell) - he is def top quality now tho!  Fit and healthy and a little brain box   

Keep the faith just for a little longer


----------



## kara76

Michelle that's a day 3 embryo then huni. Tyler was either a 2 or 4 cell embryo.


----------



## michelle.v

oopps maths has never been my strong point    Just trying to make the point that even if they say the embryos are not top quality doesn't mean its game over


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Michelle and Kara why did Amanda seem negative but Lyndon so positive?
Amanda said there was only one polar body? should have been 2... but Lydon seemed to think it has a chance Ive googled this one polar body thing and it doesnt look good for my embie 

xxx I just feel I know the outcome already. I have been told my 5 eggs the recipient had were all mature. Im not selfish about this egg share thing but she had *all* good eggs I had 2 good out of 5 I feel cheated  I feel I wasnt given an equal chance  apparently my one ovary had started to ovualte too? I only found this out from Lyndon,, I wasn't told this by Amanda or anyone else.
Right now Im feeling very used


----------



## jk1

Stacey - sending you lots of hugs - don't know what else to say - just praying that your embryo will be ok for your ET tmrw huni xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you Jo   xx I just want that one chance   I know it may not work but a chance would be great


----------



## kara76

Stacey big hugs. Egg sharers are used, as harsh as that sounds and what an honest thing to say. Your used for your eggs and you use the recieptant for the finance part of treatment. this cycle certaining isn't over yet and lyndon really is the top of his professional and him being postive is great news. If things all go tits up for you then you know that x amount of eggs were mature etc etc etc. Ivf really is so much trial and error. 
Very often there is 1 or 2 babies in a batch of eggs and with any luck your little embryo will make it. Again massive hugs and know we are all here for u.


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Kara   ur words mean alot xxxx


----------



## les0090

Sending you lots of   staceyemma that your embie will strive. Xxxx

Dizzy so sorry to hear your news. Hope the surgeon can give you something positive when you speak to him.     xxxx

Bexy and the **'s thinking of you lots and   for you all to get your bfps. Xxxxx

Jo hope you are settling in ok back at home. Xx

Hi to all you other lovely ladies. Xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Your welcome hun.I'm praying for u


----------



## staceyemma

Ka raI prayed on my knees earlier begging   thanks les xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - another day down lovely. Thanks for checking in with me today mum! Hey, what do you mean special ladies? I thought I was your only special lady - are you cheating on me, lol xxx

** - hope you and Mrs ** are ok, you are awfully quiet. Hows my Jethro by the way ?

Staceyemma - I'm sorry to hear you sounding so upset. I understand that you feel like its all very unfair at the moment but there's still a good chance for you. Many ladies of your age would go for single embryo because the chances are good so try not to give up yet. I too place a lot of faith in Lyndons views, he is always very honest. Thinking of you and hoping you get great news in the morning, you've got loads of support here

Dizzy - so sorry to hear you didn't get the good news you expected. You must feel like you can't take any more. I hope Thursday brings better news 

Ravan - I'm glad to hear you are keeping a close eye on me, lol. How's the dog search going? 

Audrey Hun - how are you?

Dwrgi - I'm going with IMSI too, Lyndon's instrument is going to be very busy, he he. I'm on testogel and norethisterone at the mo, plan is to start stimming w/c 28th May, can't wait..

Kara - thanks for the hugs and snogs, we're much needed yesterday

Gwennie - me too, terrible headaches and very dry skin. My hair is coming out in clumps too, don't know if anyone else has experienced this, thankfully I have loads of hair so I can afford to lose a bit!

Jen - glad scan went well, Monday will be here before you know it

Michelle - hope AF comes soon, so annoying! 

AFM had such a bad headache yesterday I felt sick, dizzy, really out if sorts so much that I couldn't get out of bed leave alone to work. Feeling a bit better today, still got awful headache though. Really hope it's a bug and not the testogel, got another 2 weeks of it yet.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mrs t Lyndon sounded lovely and honest xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Stacey        praying that you get good news in the morning - thinking of you all the time you know where I am if you wan to talk xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

StaceyEmma......icsi      ec 14th May
Jen80.................icsi      ec May 21st
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28st
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
Dizzy..................fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may


----------



## farm boy

evening all.
staceyemma we are sorry to read that you are so unhappy tonight. we hope that things will work just great for you.
it may help to think of your relationship with your recipient as being a partnership as you both need each other and provide for each other too.
bexy we are really hoping you are okay and i do really want good news from you on saturday.
mrs t. sorry your drugs are making life difficult. jethro is just fine, we are going to turn all the cattle out this weekend, very late in the year really but we have been waiting for the ground to dry up a bit first.
af us. we are still alive but have no real hope for a good outcome i'm afraid. i'm just waiting for friday so we can get it all over with and move on.

thankyou to all you wonderfull ladies who keep remembering us and keep wishing us the good luck, if it could help i'm sure it will.
i'm glad to read that so many of you have good things going on and sorry to any with difficulties.

take care lovelies.

**..


----------



## jk1

** & Mrs ** - just wanted to send you hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - sending a hug to you and Mrs **, why the no hope? I'm hoping you'll have a lovely surprise on Friday. We're all here for you


----------



## newbee28

Staceyemma- thinking of you Hun and sending lots of good wishes. Keep believing  Xxxxxx

Mrs T - Do you mean hair loss from the Testogel?
I had few spots and greasy hair. Thank god I finish it on Friday  

Hope everyone else I doing well. Not long til weekend whoop whoop!
Xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Mr & Mrs ** - I hope and   that Friday does not realise your worst fear but brings you great joy     
We are all here if you need us xx


----------



## Siany

Stacey, I really  hope you have good news tomorrow hun. Sending you big hugs.

Dizzy, so frustrating that you have to wait until Thursday for your feedback.

The FBs, sending you   

Mrs T, hope you feel bettet soon. I didn't have such harsh symptoms with the testogel.

Bexy, sending you    for the 2ww.

Kara, I'll never get tired of hearing about your little miracle.


----------



## Ravan

stacey sending you a massive hug. Hope you get good news in the morning   

** it is not over yet my friend!Have you tested? you have both done so well to get this far.....3 more days of positive thinking  

Dizzy thursday will be here before you know it.

Kara  problems with my crap phone again...  the answer to your last question is.....any day ,no school permission needed for nursery  

Mrs T    Dog searching done   Breeder said his dogs not in heat untill sept/oct but we will let me know when she catches and when they are born I will pop up and see them and pick or be picked by my pup   .
Its monmouth so not to far....Kara why didnt you tell me to get a pup years ago,I feel so happy and excited.

Hope everyone is well,need to catch up a bit but   to all


----------



## BexyPob

Stacey thinking of you this morning xxx

Mr **, you do sound down, has something happened to make you lose hope? Sending huge hugs to you both, it's a horrid time xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbee - the clumps of hair falling out have only been recently so I'm not sure if it's the testogel or anything to do with the million supplements I'm taking!

Siany - if there's an easy way and a hard way I'm always going to take the hard way, lol

Ravan - great dog news! I bet you are excited. When we went to pick our last furbaby she definitely picked us not the other way around! 

Staceyemma - good luck for your call this morning


----------



## staceyemma

Just waiting for the phonecall


----------



## kara76

Stacey good luck today? Any news yet

Amanda sort your phone out lol. So pleased u found a doggie, we got rex back in 2004 after my first ivf cycle. He is my boy and tylers best buddy. 

Mrs t bone boney bone lol. Hope your good today

Bexy how's u

Mr and mrs **. Hoping you get the best news ever when u test

How is everyone else?


----------



## staceyemma

Cant believe it its a miracle!!!!  My egg is a fighter its only 3 cell but should be 2-4 cell today but thats good, they said they hope it will be 4 cell by the time we get there. no fragmentation embryologist said it looks good!!!!!!! transfer at 1.15!!! OMG! I really honestly truly thought it was game over


xxx


----------



## kara76

Yay yay see how quickly things can turn around. Good luck with et, u will soon. B pupo.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Kara   mad mad mad


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - that's brilliant news. Now time to be positive


----------



## staceyemma

You're right mrs t xx


----------



## les0090

Wonderful news stacey. Loads of luck for a smooth transfer. Xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Stacey that’s great news, sounds like you’ve got a strong fighter   I hope ET goes well


----------



## Welsh Flower

Brill news Stacey- hope ec all goes smoothly and your home soon resting up all happy and PUPO!

Ravan- excited to hear dog news!! Just don't come home with all of them!

Mr **- sorry to hear you're feeling low. The 2ww takes it toll on even the most positive of people. Hope you're ok  

Mrs T- I also had some hairloss, especially when shampooing, so probably is the testogel. Not too much longer on it? Not being on DHEA or testogel my skin has finally recovered and I'm actually not spotty for the first time in 6 months- yey!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Staceyemma great news, wishing you the best of luck for today.

Mr & Mrs ** wishing you both the very best of luck for Friday. Sorry to hear that you are feeling down, the 2ww does it to everyone!       x


----------



## BexyPob

Oooow Stacey I'm so chuffed for you, hope et went really well xxxx

Ravan I am that excited for you with the pupsical wonderful news  xxxx

Mrs T lol on the hair, I lost some on the testogel too and gained some where I didn't want it, great fun.  Hope you're back to 100% today lovely girl xxxx

Kara how's you lovely lady? When is you hystio thingie, not long? We're ok chugging along to test day, experience doesn't make it go any faster ;-) xxxx

Audrey hope all okay with you? Xxxx

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Brilliant news Stacey, and I hope that transfer went well.  As the old saying goes, you only need one!!  FX this is YOUR one!!!

Mrs T-I never had hair loss, only extra hairs on my chin!  I guess it works differently for different people.  Don't blame you for being excited to start stimming again-closer to your dream!  xxx

**-positive thinking, young man!  It's not over till the fat lady sings, so hang on in there!  I think about you and Mrs ** all the time, and am willing those two little embies to get snuggled in!  GL!  xx   

Bexy-the same to you!  How are you?  Not long to go now before testing!  Yikes-so exciting and scary at the same time!!  GL for you too!    

Raver-puppy sounds like a really good idea.  Good to have something to look forward to!).  xxx

AFM, I've been charting this month, just out of something to do really!!!  You know how it is, thermometers lying around, etc.  Anyway, I had OV signs last Tuesday but no EWCM, but thought that was it, as OH and I weren't officially talking last Tuesday.  I charted, and it looked like a rollercoaster, and some friends on another thread how odd this was, if I HAD Od last Tuesday.  They said I hadn't ovulated at all, and I thought that was it, anovulatory cycle, perimenopausal, find me the nearest cliff, type of thing.  Anyway, big dip again yesterday, and they said, 'Go for it' which we did ( we're talking by now), and today EWCM!  (Without having been to see JOhn Taylor in concert with Duran Duran, which was the last time I had non medically created EWCM) and I hope that I have done enough to be in with a chance (who knows, miracles DO happen).  But the point of this essay is that there is no substitute for knowing as much as you can about your body and your cycle.  If it wasn't for temping, no way would I have known about ovulating now.  Phew, exhausted after writing that much.  

Big      to you all!
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello my beautiful ladies  
Well I'm pupo ha ha that sounds weird and not real the ordeal I have had the last 48 hours...

Anyway my little fighter came through and OTD Is 31st may  
I have never felt so lucky as I do today xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Stacey


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you Jen xxxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Woohoo!!  Congrats Staceyemma!!!  So pleased for you, stay positive now and visualise your little one bedding in and getting comfy   

Dwrgi sounds interesting!  I have never used charting so all sounds a bit technical, I used a clearblue monitor and I never used to ovulate on the day I thought I should,  hope that you have your own little miracle      who knows stranger things have happened   

Jen hows the jabs going?  Hope your feeling OK.

Bexy -not long left now     

AFM - Put the flags out AF has joined the party      Hooray, got scan tomorrow so    that my lining will be OK and I will be on my way


----------



## Gwennie

Hello everyone, hope you're all ok x

Stacey- brilliant news, so pleased for you and lovely to hear you sounding so much more positiveabout the whole thing, this journey really does test even the stongest, most postitive of people- but means we'll come out the other side even stronger. Crossing everything for you over the next few weeks x

Bexy- glad youre hanging in there too, hope your PMA holds out till your hopefully very happy ending. Thinking of you x

Michelle- glad AF has finally shown her face, good luck for the scan x

Dwrgi- fellow DUran Duran fan!! Yes, miracles do happen and often when we least expext them too x

**- Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you both x

Mrs T- my fellow testogel lady. Hope the headaches have eased slightly for you. My skin is still a nightmare, but if that's the worst testogel can throw at me........ Counting down the days now, 28th May will be here before we know it. Take care and hope youre treating yourself to plenty of Cornettos! X

Big hello to Jen, Mivhelle, Kara, Ravan, Loopy, Welsh, Newbee, and everyone else ( probably missed loads of names sorry,  I blame my current state of mind on Jackie's needles, feel in a bit of a daze!!)

Off to stuff my face with a plate full of colours now!
Take care all, 
Love Gwen xx


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie atm

Stacey woo hoo your pupo


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks gwennie, Michelle and kara xx
Hubby is taking good care of me and I intend to take full advantage of him xx


----------



## les0090

Fab news stacey. So pleased for you. Xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Just wanted to pick all your brains   - how long do you normally stimm for?  Just trying to plan a round about ec , is it 14 days?

Hi Gwen, not long now, this month is flying past isnt it!

Thanks guys


----------



## Siany

Great news Stacey. So chuffed for you.


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Jen80.................icsi      ec May 21st
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28st
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
Dizzy..................fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
mrs **            pupo    otd    18th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may


----------



## farm boy

hello all. 
well done staceyemma you've made it. hope it all goes easy from here on.

jen80 your on top!

hi dwrgi and gwennie and raver and all you super ladies.

mrs ** loves duran duran too. 
god knows why...

**..


----------



## jk1

Stacey - whoooohoooo!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - you must be so relieved to be pupo after the last few days. Yes, defo take advantage and enjoy the 2ww before the madness sets in

Bexy - another day closer. Still think you are cheating on me, lol x

** - hope you both feel a bit more positive today, the 2ww is so hard

Kara - it's been a long time since I was called boney, lol. There's quite a lot of flesh on these bones these days! 

Welsh - yep, loads of hairloss when shampooing, will look forward to the spot free skin, I used to have such lovely skin. How's the 3ww to scan? 

Dwrgi - good luck. I've heard of lots of miracles on here, some from ladies with AMH of 1, it does happen. Mm, I think I might have a few hairs sprouting where I'd prefer they didn't too! 

Michelle - great news that AF turned up. I usually stimm for 11/12 days

Gwennie - yep, really dry skin for me too. Lovely stuff, better be worth it lol. Thankfully the headache has practically gone now. I know, it's coming fast now, I so can't wait. I keep looking at my diary counting down the days. Are you taking time off? I've booked the week off and so I've only got 15 working days left, yay


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi ladies and gents hope your all keeping well, and in positive spirits. Firstly apologies for not posting for a while however I have been reading everyday to keep up with you all

Staceyemma -fantastic news on being PuPO   it has really give me hope for my treatment what with us being of similar age and both being donors

** - hope your keeping well in this 2 ww not long to go now keeping my fingers crossed for some fantastic news

Bexy's - same to you to Hun

hjones- looks like we are going to be having treatment on the same week, do you start your injections sat too?

Sorry not many personals tonight

Take care all big   x


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs.R2011 said:


> Hi ladies and gents hope your all keeping well, and in positive spirits. Firstly apologies for not posting for a while however I have been reading everyday to keep up with you all
> 
> Staceyemma -fantastic news on being PuPO  it has really give me hope for my treatment what with us being of similar age and both being donors
> 
> Hi MrsR
> Sunday for me  last pill on Saturday! Im off on holiday on Friday so a week in the sun for me!!
> I really hope all goes well for us both
> Hannah xx
> 
> ** - hope your keeping well in this 2 ww not long to go now keeping my fingers crossed for some fantastic news
> 
> Bexy's - same to you to Hun
> 
> hjones- looks like we are going to be having treatment on the same week, do you start your injections sat too?
> 
> Sorry not many personals tonight
> 
> Take care all big  x


----------



## HJones0809

Stacey im still bouncing for you     

Its lovely to see you on the bottom of the list PUPO   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks girls finally had a decent night sleep  
Xxx
Just finishing off my breakfast in bed made by Hubby  

Love and luck to all you brave ladies 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hjones- me to I'm so excited to get started trying to stay positive and do all I can to help make this work


----------



## LisaP72

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, I'm new to the site so bear with me. DH and I are in the middle of an IVF cycle at the CRGW and they've been fab. We had the EC yesterday and had 15 eggs, Lyndon called this morning to advise that 7 have fertilised. I know we have a long way to go yet but I'm pleased with the results so far as didn't expect much response due to my age. Just want to wish you all luck in this difficult process   xx

Me 39
DH 38
TTC 10 Yrs


----------



## Welsh Flower

Welcome Lisa- you must be extremely chuffed as that's an outstanding result. Really wish you every luck. When is your et?


----------



## Dwrgi

Flippin 'eck, Lisa, that's a brilliant result!  Can I ask what's your amh?  I'm obsessed with amhs!  Good luck with the rest of the cycle, and welcome to the thread!!


----------



## LisaP72

Hi Welsh Flower & Dwrgi et Sat or Mon.  My amh is 11.2. I,m praying we'll have some good quality embryos for et. So nervous


----------



## Dwrgi

That's a really good amh for 'our age'!!  I'm sure you'll get lots of good quality embies for ET!  Try not to worry too much, all down to Mother Nature now!  xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Yes Lisa, Dwrgi's right. That is a brill amh- lots of us will be very jealous!   I'm sure you'll get some excellent news in next few days  

Hi Drwrgi! xx


----------



## Jen.80

Lisa welcome to the tread & well done on your 7 embryos. I’m hopefully in for EC on Monday so I’m not too far behind you.

** thank you for updating the list, I can’t believe I’m on top of the list already. All the best with testing tomorrow I hope you get the result you both deserve  

Bexy you are nearly there.

Stacey rest up & enjoy the 2ww madness.

Michelle congratulations on AF showing up, you must be so relived   I hope your scan goes well. If EC is on Monday then that would have been 11 days of Menopur for me.

Hello to Mrs T, Dwrgi, Loopy, Welsh Flower, Siany, MrsR, Hjones & Gwennie hope you & everyone else is well  

AFM All I can say is OMG I’m on top of the list! I’ve got my scan tomorrow which I’m starting to feel nervous about, I just really hope my follicles have grown. This year has been awful with so much going wrong I just really what this to work. Never mind I must keep up the positive thinking


----------



## LisaP72

Good luck with your EC Jen I hope it all goes well


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies just a question out of curiosity really.. After a failed cycle how long do you have to wait before starting another cycle? Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

staceyemma just wanted to say massive congrats on being PUPO!!  

Mrs and Mrs ** wishing you both the very best of luck for tomorrow      

Lisa fantastic result good luck for ET  

Jen.80 good luck for Monday hun x


----------



## sammy75

Stacey, when I had my failed cycle may last year amanda said I then had to a period the following month and then I had my natural fet in the july cycle.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies as I am still following all your journies.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks loopy   

Thanks sammy for replying   x lovely pic by the way  

Good luck mr and mrs ** xx 

I need to stay away from google this week evil google


----------



## les0090

Just want to wish mr and mrs ** all the best for tomorrow. Thinking of you both. Xxxx

Jen good luck for ec tomorrow. Xx

Bexy thinking of you too. Loads of luck for when you test. Xxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Mr and Mrs **- just wanted to wish you both a bucket full of luck for testing tomorrow     xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mr and mrs ** massive good luck for a wonderful result tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you   xxxxx

Michelle whoo hoo you're on your way! Xx

Jen congrats on being top of the list and good luck for scan tomorrow and ec on Monday xx

Mrs r have a lovely holiday, so jealous xx

Lisa wow brilliant result, you isn't be chuffed, good luck for phone call xx

Dwrgi everything crossed for a miracle this Month, it can and does happen chick xx

Mrs t hope you're not bald yet lovely, you could always shave the bits it's growing where it shouldn't and stick it on your head....think I've just crossed a line, blame the 2ww madness xxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all you lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** & Mrs ** - best of luck for the morning, I hope it brings you a lovely surprise

Bexy - I'm not too fond of your suggestion, lol. You know I'm thinking of you, nearly there my lovely xxx

Lisa - welcome to the thread and congrats on your cycle so far

Jen - good luck for scan tomorrow, I'm sure all will be well

Staceyemma - that doesn't sound like positive thinking at me, I should wag my finger at you, lol. From one fresh cycle to another Amanda prefers 3 months between treatment. Definitely stay away from google, it'll drive you mad in the 2ww

Sammy - good to hear from you and so glad you are feeling better


----------



## staceyemma

Sorry mrs t naughty naughty   x


----------



## michelle.v

Evening All     haha,

Just got back from scan - lining nice and thin so started stimming this evening   , that menopur stuff is a bit fiddly isnt it... I had a fancy pen thing last time.  So I am out of the blocks and out onto the track, just hope I get a nice prize at the finish line   

Mr & Mrs ** - All the very best for tomorrow, hope you get the news you have been waiting so long for      

Bexy -you are not far behind either, same to you hunnie, hope you and the **'s are celebrating this weekend      

Hi Lisa, fab number of eggs, maybe you will have enough to have frosties?

Mrs T, wigs are all the rage these days, would save me a fortune on hair dye, maybe I will join you   

Jen - its getting exciting isnt it!  Monday will soon be here, hope your scan goes well tomorrow, you luck is due to change     

Hello to Welshflowe, Loopy Dwrgi and Les - nice to see you all hope you are keeping well.  Anyone having a Jubilee party??

Michellexx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - it is naughty, but I understand. I'm always planning the next cycle, just in case

Michelle - woo hoo, you are on the way now. Lol at the wigs!


----------



## Mrs.R2011

**- all the luck in the world for u and mrs ** tmr 

Michelle- great news re scan good luck with the stimming

Lisa- welcome to the thread I'm sure you,l find everyone very helpful and fantastic news on the lucky 7 

Bexy- not long for you now! I wish I was going on hols but I think you got me mix up with hjones as she copied my thread to comment on it. But we are planning to go end of July providing everything goes well with treatment of course

Jen - best of luck for scan tmr

Hannah - have a fab relaxing holiday! 

Xx


----------



## farm boy

evening lovelies.
just another quick post to thankyou all again for giving us your positive thoughts and hoping the best for us. as dwrgi says what will be will be tomorrow and i will let you ll know s soon as i feel able.
i'm sorry i just dont feel able to write much at the mo but i read and appreciate every comment and hope to write a more personl and thoughfull reply to you all very soon.

glad for those of you who are moving forward with good things.

see you soon.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

** & Mrs **-remember your signature: Hope springs eternal!!!!!

HUGE Manitou buckets of good luck to you for tomorrow!       you get your BFP!  

Lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Staceyemma - congrats on being PUPo

** & mrs - best of luck tomorrow!

Bexy - ditto for Saturday! 

Much love to everyone.

K x


----------



## mollylew

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok. Been checking up on you all x x x

** and mrs ** - been thinking of you lots; wishing, hoping and praying that your dreams come true tomorrow x 

Bex - not long to go now! How are you feeling? x 

Dwrgi - I actually forgot I could get pregnant naturally!!!  Not much of a chance but it is possible! Thanks for reminding me  and great news on your plan for the summer cycle x

Stacey- Congratulations on being PUPO. Good luck with the 2ww madness x

Mrs T - My hair was constantly greasy between the dhea and then the testogel!! and I had spots! Praying this attempt is THE ONE! x

Red - Been stalking you to follow your progress  Time has just flown. I cant believe you are already 16 weeks pregnant. Hope you are enjoying it x 

Ravan- Thinking of you x

Hi to Welsh flower and loopy - Not long til your scan. You must be so excited!! x 

How are you doing Les? July/August will be here before you know it x

Hi to Michelle. Jen, newbee, mrs r,lisa and anyone else I have missed. thinking of you all x x x


----------



## Siany

Gool luck to Mr and Mrs ** for testing tomorrow.

Jen, hope your scan shows lots of juicy follicles.

Michelle, great that you are on your way.

Welcome Lisa.

Night all. X


----------



## Audrey H

Hello everyone,

It has been eventful on here since I went to do a few things and didn't come back!

mr and mrs ** -   for tomorrow  

Stacey - congrats on being pupo.  I knew you would get there.  More breakfasts in bed is what you need xxxx

Jen - I hope that you have a good scan and lots to report xxxx   

Michelle - congrats on the thin lining and stimms.  See I told you no abandoned cycles on this thread.  Now you have a holiday to look forward too as well xxxx

Lisa - welcome and congrats on the ec. You lucky lady xxxx

Bexy - xxxx   

Mrs T - wiggy wiggy    xxxx  

Lills - xxxx   

Dwrgi -  I chart too.  I've been doing it for 2 years, tcoyf is a brilliant charting site, have you been on?  Lots of ladies doing the same thing.  I hope that you caught the eggie and don't need to have any tx this time xxxx    

Les - How are you doing? xxxx

Redkay - Happy 16 weeks   xxxx

Welsh Flower - how are you feeling?  Hope you are ok xxxx

Gwennie - how are you? xxxx

In fact everyone, xxxx lots of love to you all.

You all move to quickly for me, I'm a snail.

Sweet dreams,  Audrey   xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Mr and Mrs ** thinking of you both and hoping you get the result you do deserve xx 

I'm off to Tenerife today! bring on the sunshine 

Take Care all 
Hannah x


----------



## Gwennie

**..thinking of you both this morning, hope you get the result you both deserve xx


Love to you all............

Gwen xx


----------



## freddypop

Good luck to Mr & Mrs **. Hope you get a very good result. 😃

Also to Bexy for tomorrow. X

Hope everyone is well.

F. X


----------



## lillsbills

Mr and Mrs **, praying for you this morning....


----------



## Dwrgi

** & Mrs **-thinking of you today!!  SOOOOOOOO hoping it's good news!  We are here whatever the weather!


----------



## farm boy

morning all.
i'm sorry to say we have let the side down. we have had a bfn this morning so our dream of becoming a mum and dad is now over.
it is a great shame as mrs ** would have made such a great mother our children would have been blessed. i have not yet had the courage to ring the clinic, think i will need another cup of tea before i am ready to tackle that job.
sorry if i appeared very pessimistic over the last couple of weeks (not trying to bring others down with me) but it seemed likely that this was going to be the outcome as mrs ** was showing no signs of it going any other way, and after last time i dont think i could take a fall that far again, so i have been preparing myself for this moment. it is hard to take and too terrible to think about the joy we will never know and i dont really know quite what to do with myself now, i guess i will have work harder and work longer and see where life takes us.
there is just one hope left for us at ** manor today and that is that our donor gets her positive result, that will truly help to take the sting out of this worst of days. if it works for her then it will have been worth all the efforts and we will be able to look back on this with some positivity and pride that we were able to help someone else. having dinner with friends a few months back a question went round the table asking us all what we would wish to do in all the world if money, health and time were a not a factor. i cant remember what the others said but mrs ** said she would like to be a secret millionaire. not for the money you understand but so that she would have the funds to be able to help others, she does not says these things so as to appear to be nice, she says them because she means it. and so i guess this is as close as we may ever get, we dont have much (we dont really live in a manor) but where we can we do like to help others around us. 
we will just have to keep plodding on and hope that there are other joys in life worth getting out of bed for and one day we may discover them.
you truly wonderfull group of people thankyou for showing us such kindness.

all our very best to you.

**..


----------



## kara76

Oh no mr and mrs ** I am so so sorry. I wish I could help in some way


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** & Mrs ** - I'm so very sorry to read your news. Thinking of you both, its so tough to take


----------



## Goofy34

OOh ** I am soooooooo sorry to hear this. I have tears this morning for you. I have been following the thread for sometime and am sooo gutted for you. I really with you both all the best xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Am so very sorry **, I have tears too.  It is just SO unfair.  You know, the universe works in strange ways, but sometimes it just doesn't make sense at all.  And that's what makes it so frustrating.  There is a line in King Lear which says 'as flies to wanton boys are we to the gods, they kill us for their sport' and it sums up so much of what we are put through.  We try our absolute hardest, do everything that we can, and still we get nada.  It is the WORST feeling in the world, but we are not failures.  Those are the people who don't try, who don't care, who aren't prepared to push themselves to get what they want.  We acquire such strength from doing this, and an appreciation of how precious life truly is, how a child IS actually a miracle and that being a parent isn't to be taken for granted.  We find out so much about ourselves-our capacity to be strong, to try everything, to put ourselves through HUGE emotional and physical (and financial) strain. 

We know that the odds are stacked against us, but we go for it, as we don't have a choice.  We know that we want to look back and say that we have tried EVERYTHING, and that, surely, is a consolation.  I am certain that through doing this, you and Mrs ** will have deepened your bond even further.  I am certain that you two will be parents, one way or another, and when you are ready, it's a case of coming up with Plan B, which I know you have already been working on!  It's so important to have hope, and to have some idea of how to achieve your dream.  It will sweeten the (bitter) pill.  

I am so so so very sorry, and it just makes me feel, even more, that it's all complete balls (or, as you might say, bullocks).  Sending HUGE    to you both, and please stay with us.  You will find strength from the support on here.  We all care about you very much.  

Lots of love
Amanda
xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Interestingly, FF changed what I wrote to 'balls'!!!!!


----------



## Welsh Flower

Oh **, I feel so very sad for you both. Your post has reduced me to tears. It's so so unfair as it's abundantly clear you would make the most wonderful parents. As Dwrgi has written so beautifully, I'm really sure you will both be parents, even if there's another path- you're too special for anything else. Massive hugs xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm sorry mr and mrs ** xx take care of each other xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

I'm so sorry to read your news mr & mrs ** life can be so unfair at times. Take care, thinking of you both x


----------



## Jen.80

Mr & Mrs ** I am so very sorry to hear your news. Reading your messages during your journey you get to feel you know the person behind the words. You can really tell how lovely you both are & how much you wanted this to work. As others have said I really hope there is a plan B as you both truly deserve this.


----------



## BexyPob

Well mr and mrs **, I am lost for words and just full of adoration for you both.  You are clearly such wonderful people and so deserving of becoming parents, any child of yours would be truly blessed to have you as their mum and dad.  I really do hope that you have a plan b to focus on.  It is all just so, so unfair,it makes you wonder what life is about.  Sending you much love and hope you can get some small comfort from knowing how much we all care for you both and are grateful for all of your support.  Xxxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Mr and Mrs **. Please gain strength knowing that there are alot of people on here that are thinking of you and can hopefully share your burden. XXX Lesley


----------



## lillsbills

Mr & Mrs **, life just isn't fair, I'm so very sorry.
I think Amanda has put into words with great eloquence what we all think and feel. We all so wanted a happy outcome for you and are devastated for you both. You have both come to mean soo much to us all on here, please feel our love and support.

Take time to feel and grieve, but most importantly love and cherish each other xx


----------



## Ravan

** and wife,sending you both hugs hugs.I was hoping that it would be a different outcome for you both.
If you dont feel up to ringing the clinic leave it till monday.Take some time with each other.So so sorry for your news.


----------



## Gwennie

** and mrs **.... Was really hoping and praying for a different outcome for you both today.  Your words have always resonated such warmth and sincerity with everyone of us who simply want the chance to be 'mam and dad'. Reading your posts have  given me an insight into the person behind such thoughtful words, and I just hope that someday, somehow, you will be able to realise your ultimate dream.  Thinking of you both tonight, so sorry for your news, and hoping, as others have said, that you will be strong enough to look to the next chapter of your lives with hope very soon. Take care.
Love 
Gwen X


----------



## freddypop

So sorry to hear your news Mr & Mrs **.

Take care of each other.

F. X


----------



## jk1

** and Mrs ** - I couldn't say it anymore eloquently than Amanda has already - but please know that I am so sad for you both.  You are amazing people and I really hope that wherever life takes you next you will get through it - together, lots of love, jo xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Jen80.................icsi      ec May 21st
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28st
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
Dizzy..................fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may


----------



## farm boy

hello all. 
too many lovely comments.
super good luck tomorrow bexy, dont you make me take you off the list.
thankyou all.

**..


----------



## kara76

Bexy wishing u good news tomorrow

Mr ** how are you and mrs **? Hurting, angry and sad I'm sure. I hope you find a forward journey


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - wishing you sooo much luck for testing tomorrow. Praying for you both tonight xxx

** - sorry for the short message this morning, was posting from work. I hope you can see from all the messages of support today how much you mean to everyone. Whether you need time away or want to talk it through, we are all here for you. How I wish that we all didn't have to go through so much pain. I cling on to the fact that when happiness finally arrives, whatever way it comes, it will be so much more appreciated. I know this because Kara reminds me often that it will all be worth it one day. I hope that when you recover from the pain of the result that you are able to make a different plan to find happiness for you and Mrs **. You sure deserve it, the fact that you are both thinking of your donor today says it all. Grieve for what could have been this time, make a plan and pick yourself up because I know a lot of ladies want to read your cheerful posts again. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Welsh Flower

Bexypob- best of luck for today hun    xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

**- so sorry for your news there are no words that's I could possibly say to ease the pain, I just hope u and mrs ** find the comfort you need in each other. Take care x

Bexy- good luck for today

AFM- please could I have some advice? Whilst using suprecur how many bottle do u normally use in the 2 weeks as I have only had 2 and by my calculations this doesn't, seem enough each bottle contains 1000 micrograms and I inject 300 micrograms ( or 30 on the needle) so that just over 3 days per bottle by me unless I'm doing something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning Mrs R, I though exactly the same with suprecur as only had one bottle and I injected 30 a day too, but didn't even finish the one bottle. Don't worry anyway as they can always give you more in clinic x


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs R-if u inject 30 units, one bottle is more than enough. I had a similar panic a while ago, so ur post made me smile! X

Bexy- HUGE good luck today. Im thinking of u! Xxxxxx

Mr & Mrs ** , Im thinking of u,.


----------



## Gwennie

bexy- got everything crossed for you this morning. Good luck x

Morning all x


----------



## Jen.80

Bexy good luck for this morning


----------



## BexyPob

Sorry to report a bfn from us too.  We got a faint line on a first response but at 16dpc that is as good as a negative. I can't honestly describe how I feel, completely numb, I can't believe it is all over. Thanks all for your support and good luck to those going through tx but i think I need a little time away from ff for now xxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thoughts are with you Bexy x


----------



## Jen.80

Bexy so very sorry


----------



## kara76

Bexy I am so sorry but also feel u should retest if you have a faint line. I think bloods would be out of the question on the weekend


----------



## Audrey H

Oh Bexy I'm so sorry, I really hoped to see a happy message from you this morning.    

Are you really sure that's a negative? Even if  it is a squinter, it could still be positive?

My heart is breaking for you and your hubby    and I will really miss you on here, you mean a lot to me but I understand your need for a break.

Lots of love and hugs, Audrey  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Kara yes I'm going to test again tomorrow just to make sure xx

Thanks Audrey you've been utterly brilliant, I always say I need a break from ff but inevitably can't stay away. Loads of love xxxx


----------



## kara76

Bexy u could now test anytime of the day and use a different test.


----------



## Audrey H

Bexy    thank goodness for that, the place would be empty without your happy messages and I know Mrs T will be with me when I say that too. xxxxxx

Don't give up the fight, and defiantly retest, a line is a line, squinter or not.


----------



## SoneaSze

I've popped by to visit some old friends, you can call it stalking if you like. I've put the kettle on for a catch up. 

Mrs T, strong as ever. Glad to see you following your dreams. Keep rattling away there with those drugs. Hope this cycle is the one for you. Orange vibes coming your way.

Kara, glad your little girls doing well. She's so cute! 

**, I must admit that I've been keeping an eye on your progress. My heart goes out to you and Mrs **. Its a devasting outcome to your last try. Hubby and me are in the same boat. There is nothing anyone can say or do to make it better. You are good people, you will have a great life and you have each other. Great hugs to you and Mrs **. Take care of each other and grow strong again. 
Give Jethro a pat on the rump for us too. 

Bexybob, so very sorry to see your outcome but I agree with Kara, test again! 

Great big hello to everyone else! Hope JK1, Dwgri and Raven are ok too.


----------



## Siany

Mr and mrs **, I am so sorry that you didn't get the results that you deserve.  Thinking of you both. x

Bexy, don't give up yet hun and try a different test.   that you get the result you too deserve.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Just a quickie, just had email from Amanda and we have ET week beginning June 25th x


----------



## Jen.80

** & Mrs **  

Bexy as I said before I’m really sorry. I don’t want to tell you what to do but I think the others are right & you should retest. You can retest after 4 hours but don’t drink much as you want your sample concentrated. On my last cycle I used 3 different types of early response tests 1 was one line so negative, 1 was positive but the second line was faint & the other was a Clearblue digital which said pregnant! All tests are different & I prefer the Clearblue digital as you don’t have to worry about how clear the lines are.  

Dizzy good news it’s so nice to get a date.

AFM I had a scan yesterday which was a mixture of news. I have 13 follicles 3 of which are a good size & the other 10 are not quite ready. So they have decided to sacrifice the 3 to hopefully get the other 10. So I have another scan next Monday & EC is hopefully next Wednesday. I feel a bit disappointed but I keep telling myself that they will be better quality   On the up side I have a triple lining.


----------



## les0090

Bexy so so sorry to hear your news. A faint positive is surely still a positive though. Hope a retest will put your mind at rest. XXX

Dizzy - so glad you have a date for et. What did the surgeon have to say about your hysteroscopy? XX


----------



## Welsh Flower

Bexy, my test was very faint (I had to hold it up to the window to check). Maybe try the digital one tomorrow? Really keeping my fingerscrossed    xxx

Jen- 13 sounds really good, really hope that there's lots of growth for you over the weekend- eat lots of protein!! And yey to triple lining.  Best of luck for Monday scan xxx

That's great Dizzy- not long at all xxx

Love to everyone this not so sunny morning and **     to you xx


----------



## sammy75

Bexy, I agree with the others re hpts as my first response was v faint so used the digital which made me belive the result was accurate and a line is a positive never mind how faint, hope you get a clearer result tomorow.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Les, gyny said I have a unicornuate uterus and an undeveloped cervix which explains why my first ET was extremely painful and I know have sedation for them. Apparently it means I have half a womb from birth and one tube. It should not affect icsi implantation though but will if bfp result in a high risk pregnancy. Things like having a stitch put in early on, only being able to carry one embryo, breach, early caes and possibly bed rest from early on. I am willing to take my chance and still keep trying and hoping it can work x

Hope ur results change Bexy xx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Thanks welshflower and dwrgi, I lay in bed this morn after my first injection calculations running thro my head then slightly started to panic thank god for ff  always there when I need you

Bexy I echo what every one has said, the faintest of line could still mean positive I know when I was trying naturally I would stare at the box in the hope I would say the slightest of lines so much so my eyes would playTricks on me 

Hi to everyone else hope your having a fab wkend x


----------



## farm boy

bexy, bexy, bexy. i'm really hoping that that faint line you have had this morning is also a life line.
there is no way i'm taking you of ravans list. we have been thinking of you all day and hope that tomorrow you will be well chuffed.
please dont follow us, it's rubbish here.
thankyou for what you said yesterday it truly helps to know that our friends think of us when we are down.

we recieved so many amazing messages of hope and kindness and i have just found some more in my message box as i just logged on.
i cannot really express what it means to know that you people are there for us, and am hoping that you can guess. i will be back in touch properly very soon. thank you all .

heres hoping for you bexypob.

**..


----------



## BexyPob

Gosh you are all such wonderful people, rightly or wrongly I feel slightly more hopeful for testing tomorrow, i can cope with the outcome with so much support and dh who is being great. I'll keep you informed. Huge grateful thanks to you all for your support xxxxxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Jen80.................icsi      ec May 23rd
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28th
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
bexypob        pupo    otd    19th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may


----------



## lillsbills

Bexy - faint line is still a line, fingers crossed for Tom.you know how this messes with our heads  .... It ain't over till its really over.... I had a good line, then a faint one then a good line.... Stick with it and tomorrow will hopefully be a good day x x


----------



## Gwennie

just caught up with your posts today Bexy- glad youre feeling a bit more positive, really hoping the line will grow stronger by the morning   

Gwen x


----------



## michelle.v

Mr & Mrs ** - so sorry to hear your news    life is pants sometimes, take good care of each other and hopefully you will find a plan B     

Bexy, I agree with the others a faint line could be a BFP, as if it was a def BFN you wouldnt get a line at all?  Really hope that you have some good news in the morning hun, you could always call amanda, she always seems to be available for queries        , maybe you could have your bloods done on monday to see the levels.  Really hope things turn around for you   

Jen, sorry that you have been delayed, It is dissapointing, but like you said quality is better than quantity!  Fingers crossed for you hun    

Michellexx


----------



## michelle.v

Just a quick question, when do the pessaries start?  Is it after ET?  I have them in the cupboard but not been told when to start them.

Thanks Guysxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

It has been quite a whle since I was last on this thread properly.

I have had a quick scan of your posts. ** & Mrs **, I'm sorry to read your news and Bexy I hope you will have a positive outcome  

I recognise some names of people who were cycling at the same time as me last year and can also see that there are a lot of new names as well so I hope to get to know you all as well.

Me and DH are thinking of having fet (not until next year, probably late next year) and I have seen on the crgw website that there is medicated & natural fet. I was wondering if anyone can shed any light for me as to the reasons for having medicated fet and the reasons for having a natural fet?

Thank you
xxx


----------



## Ravan

** you have a great attitude and my thoughts are with you xxx

Bexy a line is a line...got everything crossed for tomorrow for you.   

Emnige if you a/f is on time every month(regular) then natural would be good for you,as it falls in line with when you would naturally get pregnant.You have to test for ovulation daily and you have a scan so they can see the size of your follicle/s (they can judge by this when roughly you would ovulate) Hope that helps. Medicated if a/f is not regular or if you have other issues.Hope that helps a little.

Evening all,and good night.


----------



## BexyPob

Morning all just wanted to let you know that we've retested and got very much negative results.  Another chemical pregnancy for us, so something is going seriously wrong in there. End of road for oe's so thinking of de's or trying to move on....

Sorry for me post but can't concentrate on much else. Thanks again for all of your wonderful support and massive good luck for all of your tx's, we need a serious run of positives on here so come on ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Bexy xxxxxx.


----------



## Jen.80

Bexy so sorry


----------



## farm boy

our dear bexypobs.
we are so sorry for you and mr pobs.
we all hope that you will find the strength to live a happy life and try again if you can and with good fortune it will make you both  forever blessed. 
your friends are here for you.

**..


----------



## kara76

Bexy I am so very sorry, massive hugs and know we are all here for u


----------



## Gwennie

So sorry to hear your news this morning Bexy. Thinking of you and your DH. Life can be so unfair at times xxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

So sorry Bexy, know that we're all thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Siany

Oh Bexy, I'm so sorry. Life can be so cruel.


----------



## staceyemma

Bexy I really am sorry hun


----------



## LisaP72

Good morning to everyone.

Mr & Mrs ** I was so sorry to see your news, my heart really does go out to you. I'm sure you will find strength in each other.

Bexy sorry to hear your news, thinking of you. It is a very cruel world we live in.

They've decided to wait until Monday for our et. I'm really petrified that we will lose them all. On day 3 we had 3 x 4 cell, 2 x 5 cell, 1 x 6 cell & 1 x10 cell embryo. I think it's a bit risky waiting until day 5 but I suppose they know what they're doing. 

Lisa


----------



## Jen.80

Lisa 7 embryos going to blast is a great number


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi Lisa, It's so hard not to worry but put your trust in them, they would have considered everything and sure this was best option. Please try not to worry. 7 is a great number and sure you'll get some brilliant embryos for transfer. Best of luck xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

lisap72...............ivf      et may 21st
Jen80.................icsi      ec May 23rd
audrey...............consultation 25th may
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28th
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may
bexi2000        pupo    otd


----------



## farm boy

lisa p. you are on top, albeit for a very short space of time as tomorrow you will be pupo, the very best of luck to you and thanks for the kind words.
sorry to have taken you off the list bexy, i hope you will be back.

**..


----------



## LisaP72

Thank you all for your positivity and good wishes. DH is a star trying to keep my spirits high. I will keep you posted, fingers and toes crossed. 

Lisa


----------



## Gwennie

Good luck for tomorrow Lisa- sending lots of PMA your way! As Jen said, 7 is a fab number   

Hello to everyone x x x


----------



## newbee28

Just a quick hello to everyone.  
The sun is trying to shine  

Good luck to everyone waiting for EC or ET. Keeping everything crossed for you.
I've finished Testogel and Norethisterone so just waiting for period so I can go in and have a scan....hurry up!!!

Enjoy rest of day xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Bexy-I am so very sorry hun!  I meant to respond yesterday, and the stupid wireless thing went all crazy.  First time I've been able to get on.  So very sorry, it just doesn't make any sense, does it?  All I can say, is that you are a WONDERFUL woman, full of positivity and cheer, and you'll get through this.  I am thinking of you, and hope to see you back raring to go very very soon!  Lots and lots of love, Axxx

**-you are amazing.  You and Mrs ** are going through an enormously tough time, and here you are, being full of kindness and cheer to others.  You deserve a medal.  I hope you are as okay as you can be, we're all here for you both, Axxx

Newbee-hope that dratted old bag AF shows soon for you, Axx

Lisa-good luck tomorrow.  Am sure it will go well, you've got an amazing number all going to blast, Axxx

Hi everybody, hope you've all had a good weekend, 
Axxxx


----------



## Bexi2000

Hi all I've been watching and reading all of ur stories for a while now and have now plucked up the courage to write something! As you can see I'm on my 2nd attempt at icsi at crgw and I'm so worried it will be a negative result. I am lucky enough 2 have my daughter but we are all so desperate 4 another baby! I had ET yesterday, 2 6 cell grade 4 embryos were put back but I was hoping to make it to day 5 . Any advice??

Congratulations to all of you that have had a positive result and my heart goes out to those who have yet 2 get that xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey bexi I had transfer on Wednesday xxx testing 31st May xxx Nerve wracking stuff!
I only had one good egg so transferred mine on day 2  

Im still praying for my little miracle tho


----------



## farm boy

hello all.
just hoping you are all well and keeping your pma's up to date.
good news i've decided to dig my sun hat out of the cupboard so you might need your's too quite soon.
you are all great, i'm sorry i've not been much of a typer lately finding it difficult to get the energy to do it. 
dwrgi you should not be so nice.
keep the faith pilgrims.

**..

ps. bexi2000. sorry no advice as such but here's hoping you dont need any as things will go great for you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - I've put off posting this response because it's a post I really didn't want to write. You know I'm devastated for you both and I can't believe life is so cruel. After all you have been through you so deserved a better outcome. Like I said to you earlier you might not feel like it but you are a strong resilient woman and you will be a mum. You just need to work out which is the correct path for you both. And I will be with you all the way my lovely. Loads of love and hugs. You know where I am any time of day or night, lol xxx

** - hope you are both doing ok

Jo - hi Hun, hope you are ok

Audrey Hun - hi sunshine

Soneasze - hi, it's lovely to hear from you. How are you doing Hun? Thanks for your kind words. I try not to stay down for too long

Jen - good luck for scan tomorrow

Dizzy - good news you have your dates 

Lisa - going to day 5 is a great sign, they wouldn't take you to day 5 if they thought you'd be left with nothing

Michelle - the lovely pessaries start after EC in readiness for ET

Em - gosh, can't believe you are thinking of FET already, you must be doing really well

Newbee - hope AF turns up soon. It usually takes 3-5 days after last tabs for me

Bexi - welcome to the thread, good luck for the 2ww

Hi everyone else


----------



## Ravan

Just a quick one for bexy.....Sending you massive hugs,so sorry to hear your news.Gutted for you both.Cry rant and scream if you need to,sending my love and cwtches to you both xxx


----------



## farm boy

good luck lisap. let us know how you get on today.

hello bexypob, hoping you are okay. 

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Yes, good luck Lisa!  

I like the good weather you're bringing **!!!  Long may it continue!  Big hugs to you and Mrs **!  

Morning everybody!


----------



## Jen.80

Lisa good luck today with ET.

Bexi welcome, please try not to worry about what day you had ET the main thing is that you have 2 embryos on board  

Newbee I hope AF doesn’t keep you waiting too long.

Michelle I hope the injections are going well. The pessaries start the day after EC if I remember rightly.

Bexy & Mr & Mrs ** hope you are ok


----------



## Love2BaMum

Bexy so so sorry to read your news hun   take care x


----------



## staceyemma

Morning everyone  

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Bexy -    take care of yourself and hang on to each other xx
** - don't apologise for not being very chirpy.. you have been great support to so many during your time on here, now is the time for you and Mrs ** to accept some well deserved support and help back  

Hi all, day off today, so going to weed the garden, Oh such joy! 

Good luck to Lisa and   to all.


----------



## Dwrgi

Lills-remember to slip, slap, slop, my lovely!!!!


----------



## farm boy

yes and put some sun tan lotion on too!

hello darling dwrgi. hope you are well.
hope your charting is going well.

thanks lills.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Naughty naughty Mr **!!!!    

How are you doing?  Beautiful weather today-well, it looks beautiful from my classroom window.  Sigh!!!!

Charting is going well, I think.  Fascinating to track the cycle!  Won't come to anything though, don't worry about that!  Have long since given up on conception, au naturelle (um, by that I mean, natural conception!).  You have to be 'au naturelle' to conceive!!!!  Heee heeeeee!  

Love to you both, Axxx


----------



## farm boy

dwrgs.
we went out for a pint last night, didn't fancy having to talk to any friends though, not really into feigning a smile just yet, so went to a lovely little village pub a few miles away rather than to our local. well it turned out that lots of people we knew were there as they'd been out for a day at the horses and were celebrating on the way home. so we came home after a bit but it was nice to be out and about again. so i think we may be on the road to recovery and may even laugh out loud again sometime soon.

even if it does not get you pregnant the 'au naturelle' method of spending your evenings sounds like a good idea.
mrs **'s af arrived today so absolutely no doubt our results. ahhhh, it was a nice dream.

have fun 

**..


----------



## lillsbills

Dwrgi, Mr **, I am pleased to announce that my bush is well and truly trimmed, ermm... Yes, cough cough....
Please behave you two!


----------



## farm boy

i just laughed out loud 
thankyou lills.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Lills-you are OUTRAGEOUS!!!!!!  I am so glad that your topiary has been tidied!!!!!  We can't have unevenly trimmed bushes now, can we??!!!!!

Mr **-I laughed out loud too!!  Glad you got out and about-just for a change of scene.  And how like salt in the wounds the period must be.  So sorry but I KNOW that you'll get through this and be parents, one way or another!

P.S.  I might need one of **'s tractor hedge cutters to tidy my bush.............


----------



## lillsbills

Corr, you two, I don't know, what you both like..... Dirty minded pair.  I only said about my cutting back my overgrown bush in the garden!  I'm in now anyway, gonna relax with a cheeky glass of per watershed wine and have a play with my pussy....... Cheers!    Cats! Pussy cats... Ha ha xx


----------



## farm boy

i was wondering about  playing with my balls 

but decided that i might try badminton instead. 

**..


----------



## farm boy

dwrgi, you can borrow my flail if you like, it is tractor mounted.

**..


----------



## LisaP72

Afternoon all

We have 1 4AA blast & 1 morula now on board and the dreaded 2 week wait ahead. Really happy and Praying  for BFP this time  

we're trying our best to keep positive for this last hurdle. 

Lisa


----------



## michelle.v

*Bexypop - so sorry hun  take care of each other, go and spoil yourself of a nice night out  *

*Nice to see you back **, just wish that you had claimed the winning prize, its hard work this life business  *

*Lisa - Fantastic news hun, sounds like you are in with a fab chance with those to little bubbas, good luck!*

*Jen, how you feeling hun, good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed that you have a nice number of eggies    , Im up there for a scan tomorrow so will be thinking of you  *

*Thanks for the advice on the pessaries Mrs T and Jen - I will look forward to those in the 2ww then  *
*We had a sperm test carried out with the doctor, hubby had result today all showing normal?? I know I should be pleased with this result but I am a bit miffed now thinking do we need ICSI? Could we have had IVF or even IUI? I know that I ovulate due to the clearblue monitor, we just thought we had no hope as his tests have always been low count low motility - really confused now and only a week away from EC   *

*Going to see Amanda tomorrow for scan so will ask her advice - should we have kept hold of our 5k??*

*Hi to everyone, hope your enjoying the sunshine Michellexx*


----------



## kara76

Lisa wonderful news. Well done

I'm very pleased to see the tone going down hill again hehe.

I need to trim the bush tonight and refrain from fake tanning my legs as I'm hopeless at anything girlie. I have a hysteroscopy tomorrow and its been a while since someone other than my hubby has been up close and personal in the lady garden department!


----------



## BexyPob

Well hello all....I was about to type that its all a bit rubbish here but I'm pleased to say your fantastic rude talk has raised a smile...well done **, Dwrgi, Kara and lills you're brill  I'm sure mrs t will be along soon to lower the tone even further lol! 

Haven't caught up with all of the goings on here but Kara huge good luck tomorrow, hope it's pain free and congrats Lisa on being pupo and of course a big thanks to you all for your wonderful support xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - me, lower the tone, never lol. xxx

Well done guys for putting a smile on Bexys face.

Lisa - congrats, sounds great to me

Kara - loads of luck for tomorrow, don't forget to text me before and after lol


----------



## Gwennie

Well you lot sure know how to raise a smile of a Monday evening!!!!! LOL!!!

All the best for tomorrow Kara, hope its as pain free as possible x

Glad all went well for you too Lisa! X

Mrs T- counting the days now- hope youre doing ok x

Big hello to everyone else, and thanks for making me chuckle  

Love Gwen xx


----------



## Jen.80

Bexy good to hear from you  

Kara I hope all goes well tomorrow.

Michelle I know the sperm test can be confusing but ICSI will hopefully give you a better chance of a positive result. Good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Lisa congratulations on being PUPO, sounds like you’ve got two good quality embryos on board.

**, Lills & Dwrgi you all made me laugh  

Stacey I hope the 2ww is going well.

I hope everyone had a good weekend  

AFM I had my third scan today & I’m cooked! I have got 10 follicles of a good size, smallest being 17mm & 3 that have grown too big (30mm) so will properly be no good. Also I’ve got a triple lining so nice & thick. I’m booked in for EC at 10 on Wednesday. I’m looking forward to my drug free day tomorrow & getting EC over with.


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Jen for Wednesday!  Ten good follicles sounds pretty good to me!  Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!  

Gwennie-helo, sut wyt ti?  Gobeithio bo ti'n iawn?  Swsus, Axxx  

Bexy-hello, my lovely!  Glad to have raised a smile, keep smiling hun, Axxxx   

Kara-I hope that lady garden has been nicely trimmed!  Good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes well and you get the results that you are after, Axxxx

Michelle-my partner's SA have been variable too, which was a shock as I blamed him (subconsciously) for so long for our troubles.  But, of late, his swimmers have been superb and have left me with some unpalatable truths to accept.  I'm not saying this is your issue, but what you describe sounds so common.  Personally, I would always go for ICSI, as it is marginally more expensive than conventional IVF and yields statistically much better results.  Go with what Amanda suggested, you don't want to wish 'If only I'd had ICSI' if you opted to go for IUI or IVF.  GL with the scan!  xx

Lisa-congratulations on being PUPO!!  My advice?  Do NOTHING for the next few days, and then keep yourself moderately active, but mentally busy!  Lots of comedies, funny books, and anything which raises a smile (Lills and **'s rude posts, for example).  The 2WW will drive you demented if you are at home on your own, which is what I did.  Big mistake.  GL!  xxxx

**-did you play with your balls in the end, or go for badminton?  Those shuttlecocks are quite tricky to handle!!!  

Lills-glad you managed to trim your bush, and am sure that your pussy enjoyed the attention!!!  

OOo, Finbar Saunders rides again!  

Love to you all, 
Axxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning  

Just a little post to say good luck to Kara and Michelle, hope that all goes well for you both today xxxx

Lisa - congrats and I hope that the tww passes by quickly for you xxxx

Jen -  Lucky number 10, fc for you on Wednesday xxxx

Bexy - I hope the sun is helping to raise your spirits xxxx  

** - thank you    Good to hear that you are getting out for a pint and I hope mrs ** isn't feeling too low.  Horrid af.  xxxx

Mrs T - hello Little Miss Star  xxxx  

Dwrig - Mae'n wych i weld yr haul. Gobeithio eich bod yn dda xxxx

Gwen - how are you doing? xxxx

Lills - I hope that you enjoyed your day off, it looks like you were having fun on here yesterday    Hope you are ok xxxx  

Stacey - I like your new pic.  Hope you're ok xxxx

Loopy, Raven, Welsh Flower, Sainy, everyone, I hope that ou enjoy the sun today

Love Audrey xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Audrey   I'm ok thanks on knicker watch throughout the day  

xx Great that we have some sun hooray!!!


----------



## Audrey H

Hi Stacey - you make me smile  

Have a good day, enjoy the sun xxxx


----------



## Jen.80

Michelle I hope your scan goes well today  

Dwrgi & Audrey thank you for the well wishes, hope you are both enjoying the sunshine.

I hope everyone else is well & enjoying this lovely weather.

AFM I’m enjoying my needle free day but am getting nervous about tomorrow. Even though I’ve been through this before I can’t help feeling anxious about tomorrow. DH & myself are feeling positive that we will have a good outcome but I can’t help being scared of it all going wrong again. Last year EC was on my birthday & tomorrow is DH Nan’s birthday so I hope it’s a good omen.


----------



## staceyemma

Jen be positive my lovely  
Everything will be fine xxx 

I'm really excited for you!!!   The team who did my egg collection were fab had the new nurse Yvonne at my side the whole time strokign my face-she's so lovely and kind

I'm quite jealous that you're getting to have that lovely sedative   mmm that was nice   xxx


----------



## Gwennie

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to wish Jen all the best for tomorrow, f/c for you and hoping your omen proves to be a great one x

Michelle- hope your scan went ok today x

Hia Audrey- hope youre enjoying the sun too! X

Kara, hope the Hys. Went ok today x

Stacey- hope youre not driving yourself too potty at the mo- crossing everything for you on the 31st x

Dwrgi- Iawn diolch- dal i gredu!!!  A ti gobeithio- ti'n berson mor bositif, anodd i gredu y byddet ti byth yn stopio credu x

Mrs T- hope youre ok too. Not long now x
Lills, **- am still laughing at the bush jokes from yesterday! Hope youre ok too x

AFM, am doing ok, counting down the days now- can't bloomin wait!! Was just wondering if any of you lovely ladies had a bit of advice for me..... Am supposed to stop taking the pill on Friday 25th, but am starting to feel as if AF is on her way already, day 26 of my normal cycle today which is when she would normally be due. I know it's supposed to come 3-5 days after last pill so am a little bit anxious   Should I just not worry and just phone to book basline scan whenever AF appears or should i give the clinic a quick ring anyhow?? Sorry if i'm being a bit blonde, just first time nerves!! Any advce would be HUGELY appreciated!!!

Off to stuff some more colours down the hatch!!! 

Cwtshes mawr / Big hugs,

Gwen xxx


----------



## newbee28

Whoop whoop the sun is shining!!! It's finally BBQ weather!!

You lot crack me up!! Talking about bushes. I had mine booked in to be waxed today but AF has arrived so had to cancel..how embarrassing otherwise! This bush will have to wait!!
Must say mind. This AF has been more painful than usual so not sure whether the Testogel and Norethisterone has had an effect?
Anyway,
Big Congrats Lisa. Brilliant news!!! 

Have baseline scan booked in for Thursday and hopefully will then start injections. Good luck everyone this week.

Enjoy the sunshine/ joiwch yr haul
Xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Jen80.................icsi      ec May 23rd
audrey...............consultation 25th may
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28th
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may
bexi2000        pupo    otd
lisap72          pupo    otd


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
hope you all good.
hope all things went well today.
sorry short message, busy.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Gwennie-dyna hyfryd sgwennu yn y Gymraeg! Buaswn ni yn aros i'r mislif cyrraedd a wedyn rhoi ffôn i'r clinic i bwcio ti mewn am y scan. Pwy a wyr pryd daeth AF! xx

Kara-how did it go today hun? Been thinking of you! xxx

Michelle-did you speak to Amanda? Hope you're okay? xxx

**-you will be busy in this weather! Hope you're okay, big hugs, Axxx

Newbee-GL with baseline on Thursday! Cofia rhoi yr eli mlaen! xx

Jen-GL for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you, Axxx

Hi Audrey, you're always so chirpy! I want YOUR vitamins!

Hello to everybody! Hope you're all okay? Did you read about this:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18143587

'Bout time too, I say!

Ciao for now, all my FF!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Jen - good luck for tomorrow, you will be really well looked after

Gwennie - my cycle buddy. I'm with you, can't wait til next week. No need to call the clinic just yet, call when AF arrives to book baseline. I'll be the same, last norethisterone Fri then wait til AF shows

Newbie - good luck for baseline Thurs. Norethisterone always gives me bad AF too

Audrey Hun - nearly there my lovely, yay


----------



## Gwennie

Knew I could depend on you two -  Mrs T and Dwrgi- THANK YOU, sanity resumed!!  Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

First time is bound to be stressful hun, you shout out with any questions x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Kara, hope your hysteroscopy went well today xx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

Dwrgi, thanks for you advice hun, we are sticking with ICSI, I know what you mean about the blame thing    its hard isn't it, I always assumed that because I am ovulating it must be his end of things but hey who knows   
Jen - good luck for tomorrow hun, keeping everything crossed for you!  Try not to worry tonight, its just an hour and its all over    ,  I can't remember anything from my last EC     

Mrs T and Gwennie - not long now then, you two will be on the drug wheyhey!  Its all a bit nuts isn't it    

Newbee, good luck for your scan hun   

Audrey - your nearly on your way too, good luck for the consultation, hope your doing OK.

I had my scan today, they had trouble finding my ovaries, had to use a belly scan    Amanda said she could see a few follicles but didnt say exactly how many, 3 or 4 on one? I got to go back Friday for another one, they are much gentler than the other clinic I have used, and more laid back and relaxed, really lovely   .  Im booked in for Accu with Jackie on Friday after my scan, I was using the one in Swansea but I missed an appointment last week due to my scan being moved a day and I cant get another one with her, so grateful Jackie fitted me in I was starting to panic that it would all be doomed   (yes I am a bit loopy and neurotic   )

Kara hope your feeling OK today after your appt   

Hi to all, hope your all trying to stay sane!  Michellexx


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie. Post personals tomorrow as I'm shattered

All went ok, they found very thick lining, need biospy results and further plan. Been told to decide if family complete or not! Could be hormonal just don't know


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning to everyone

Sunny again, we must be on a roll.  

Kara - that sounds a bit inconclusive.  What happens next?  I hope that they can sort you out.  Take care   xxxx

Michelle - I'm doing well, just a tiny bit nervous.  Thanks for the good luck.  I'm sending it back to you double for your scan on Friday. Don't worry about feeling  a bit loopy, it's allowed (as long as Loopy agrees!)   xxxx

Jen - Good Luck for today.  I'm sending     your way and hoping all goes well.  It's defiantly a good omen, don't be scared you will be fine   xxxx

Mrs Twinkle - oooowww I'm feeling a bit strange today - no agreements are allowed    Hope you are ok, nearly there for you too xxxx

Bexy - love to you and don't forget your gun   xxxx

Dwrgi - Just let me know and I'll pop some round to you.  They come over on special delivery from Amsterdam    gobeithio ti yn dda xxxx

Gwen - It's nice to have some back up when you are unsure of things.  You can always rely on Mrs T and Dwrgi to keep you sane.  Hope that af and the scan all happen at the right time. xxxx 

** - always good to keep it short!!   xxxx

Newbee - did you have bbq? Don't forget to send us all an invite for the next one that you have xxxx 

Lills - I liked your surprise   Hope that you have a good day xxxx

Oh I better get going, love to everyone that I haven't mentioned.

Hope that you all enjoy the day.

Love and hugs,  Audrey  xxxxxx


----------



## Jen.80

Hello everyone, hope you'r all enjoying the sunshine.

Just a quick message as I had my EC today. Out of 13 follicles they got 8 eggs of which 6 were mature. I am feeling a little down as I hoped they would get more but I must remember it's quality not quantity   I just   that they all fertilise.


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Jen

Fantastic news!  Glad your OK, was it as bad as you imagined?  6 is a fab number, I am sure you will get a good few fertilised from there      Lyndon will look after them for you, def quality not quantity     

Kara, big decision to make, does that mean you wont be able to have any more children naturally?  Hope they can give you some answers soon   

Hi Audrey, your posts always make me giggle, I wouldn't be nervous about the consultation, Amanda is lovely, I am sure she will do her best for you.  Good Luck!  

Hope your all topping up on you vitamin D while the sunshines out    

Does anyone know if Jackie takes card payment or does it have to be cash?  Sorry I always seem to have loads of questions   
Thanks guys  Michellexx


----------



## kara76

Jen 6 is always a great number for me.I wish u luck

Thanks girls for the thoughgt. Michelle I can't have babies naturally but could mean worst case a hysterecomy but hopefully that just be reading to much into the decide if your family is complete qyestions


----------



## Ravan

Jen well done 6 is fab! Def quality over quantity.

Kara what happens now?Do you go back for more tests? op? Have you spoke to Luke about the 'is your family complete'? Is it complete? Nothing like that kinda question to get you thinking! I dont think they would have said that unless they were thinking along those lines. Got to sort my damn phone out! miss texting you  
Taz said I can put my sim in his old phone.....but he's not here till friday   

Evening all hope your all well


----------



## kara76

Yeah get ur damn phone working hehe. Tbh I couldn't cycle even if I wanted too as mu lining and bleeding issues. Is my family complete I think it is yet at the same time it would be heart breaking to lose my womb cause atm that option is always in the back of my mind as a maybe one day. I am very lucky to have tyler and I am so so thankful I had her before this happened to me. I have very mixed feelings tbh but won't the con said yesterday doesn't make me wana cycle which I think answers a lot of the 'is your family complete ' question. Duno if any of that makes sense lol


----------



## kara76

Oh and answer to ur question, biospy results in 4 weeks and go from there


----------



## freddypop

Hi everyone.

Hope you are all well.

Kara - what you say does make sense. I'm sure that Docs asking that makes you really think mind. Hope you get good results from biopsy. x

Jen - excellent egg collection well done! Good luck for your call tomorrow. x

Michelle - think Jackie only takes cash at the moment. Hope it's relaxing for you and the scan goes well. x

Mrs T & Gwennie - hope it's ok to be your cycle buddy too! Starting to get nervous now as last pill on Friday, it's come around so quick over this last few weeks. How are you both feeling? Mrs T - like me you've been here a few times before, it's my first cycle at CRGW though so hope it all goes well. Gwennie - as the others said, you'll probably get af a few days after last tablet and then you can ring clinic. It's lovely how everyone helps out on here though when you have questions. x

Love to everyone else. Thinking of you all.

F. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jen - 6 is a great number, try to be positive. It's hard when you are disappointed. Good luck for your call in the morning, hope it comes early 

Kara - glad you aren't too sore Hun. Really praying you don't have to make that decision. By the way, you always make total sense to me 

Audrey Hun - what, stranger than normal he he. That's very strange! Loads and loads of luck, I will be waiting to hear how it went 

Michelle - good luck for Friday's scan. Jackie doesn't take cards, cash or cheque. 

Ravan - hello Hun, good to hear from you

Freddypop - of course, the more the merrier. Yes, unfortunately been here a few times before. I'm feeling desperate to get on with it. Can't wait and wish I could fast forward a few weeks. I wouldn't go anywhere other than CRGW and I'm sure you'll feel the same

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine


----------



## cheekypants

Hey all you lovelies     
What about this lovely weather..... some warmth for super follie growth & fertilisation I am predicting !!
I am still keeping up with the thread, ducking in and out....... always good to hear your positive news and so sorry for the bad news a few are experiencing........ keep the faith    (I don't even like Bon Jovi LOL).
I have had my traetment plan through and Amanda has suggested supracur with menopur to stim.... when snooping on my best pal Google, I see supracur is used for downreg ?!? does anyone know better than Dr Google ? how can I stim and dowreg at once ??
Also   .... theres more.
I am on the standard Norethiterone\testogel combo for a few weeks prior to stims (loving the acne pmsl)..... I notice you are all big fans of this comedy double act........ ha. I have also got..... progynova, prontogest, prednisolone (all the P's)..... but no clexane .... I notice a lot of you ladies are taking this too...... I don't want to feel left out, should I ask Amanda for it ? Oh and I am also on 100ug of Thyroxine (that one is for fun), Jeeeeez I am going to rattle.
Appreciate your knowledge and wisdom
Lu.x


----------



## Gwennie

Hia all, what a lovely, sunny day. Nice to be able to be in the garden for a bit this evening. It's the simple things in life.......!

Mrs T and Freddy- not much longer!! Thinking of you both on this first stage last lap!!! Thanks again for the advice again Mrs T, still feel as if AF is on her way though- probably come bang on Friday!! Xx

Kara- what a decision...... As Mrs T said, hope its one you wont have to make anytime soon x

Jen- brill news, and echoing all quality over quantity thoughts. Keep that PMA strong x

Michelle- good luck for Friday, and am sure youll enjoy your session with Jackie- I fell asleep there this afternoon!! X

Audrey- am i right in thinking you have an appointment this week??  hoping it all goes to plan for you- will be thinking of you x

Lu- sorry no advice to give, I'm such a newbie to this game, I have loads of things beginning with 'P' stacked neatly in my fridge though!! Just on the pill/testo combo at the moment, cant wait to stop on Friday! X

Hello Ravan, hope youre doing ok x

Dwrgi- Helo, gobeithio ti 'di ca'l diwrnod da a heulog! X

Anyhow, off to watch some like-minded people on Channel 4's 'Secret Eaters' and scoff my magnum mini... As I said, it's the simple things!!!!!!!

Love,

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lucher - you can downreg and stimm at the same time, it's known as a short protocol. As for clexane it is used for clotting issues which are diagnosed with a blood test. If you have any concerns check with Amanda. I think rattling is par for the course with ff ladies!

Gwennie - I know, nearly there yay. Loving the magnum mini, could be a good alternative to a cornetto!


----------



## freddypop

Yes Gwen it's been such a lovely day! Only a mini magnum!! I would have gone with full size.

Lucher - when are you starting your cycle? Hope it goes well. It's all a bit strange the first time, but this is a great place to get advise.

F. x


----------



## cheekypants

Mrs Thomas, I bow to your greater knowledge, his IVF business amazes me I'm going to write a novel on it all when I'm done   , so thanks for the info & best of luck.
Freddypop.... thanks for the response..... I am starting stimming in about 2 weeks or so, I'm on the testogel/norethisterone double act just now..... 'the warm up act' lol. Hopefully I wont have sideburns for my baseline scan   , ahhhh u have gotta laugh haven't you ?!? Hope ur doing well and I've got my fingers crossed for ye Lady.
Hello to everyone else sending   ,   
Catch up soon
L.xx


----------



## cheekypants

Hello Gwennie as well, sorry I forgot to mention you.......
Seen that prog too, scary stuff............I'm sure it never put you off ur mini magnum though 
Speak soon
Lu.xx


----------



## LisaP72

Hi to everyone, 

Just checking in, hope you are all doing well, best wishes to you all   I have been awake for hours with cramps, they started yesterday (really freaking me out) I'm praying that it's a good sign though  

DH and I have booked a few days away next week, I'm sure I'll drive him nuts with my constant worrying over every twinge lol!

Big hugs to everyone and thanks for all your good wishes  

Lisa xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lisa I've had the odd cramps since ET too  

Hope you have a nice few days away.

Jen thinkingof u hope u had good nes this morning?
xx hi everyone else  

One week til OTD for me   xx


----------



## newbee28

Whoop whoop I'm loving the sunshine!!!

Had my baseline scan this morning and everything looking good so DH will start my injections tonight (I'm a wimp when it comes to needles!!) and fingers crossed when I get scanned next Wednesday I'll have lots of Folicles   I've bought myself a fresh cream strawberry tart to celebrate my scan!! Bit naughty but very very nice!!

Mrs T, Gwennie, Freddypop - last day for you on Testogel tmo - yay!!! It's so nice to then start the next step!

Good luck everyone this week and enjoy this gorgeous sunshine. Off to a wedding tmo, can't wait!! 
xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Newbee sounds like you had a good scan, hope the one next week goes well.

Stacey I hope the next week goes quickly for you.

Lisa try not to worry as the cramps could be implantation or AF, you just can’t tell. I hope you have a nice few days away & it helps make the time pass quicker.

Lucher good luck with your treatment.

Mrs T, Gwennie & Freddypop good luck with the next stage of your treatment.

Kara I hope you manage to find an answer to your dilemma  

Michelle good luck with your next scan. 

Audrey I hope your consultation goes well tomorrow.

I hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine  

AFM Thank you everyone for your messages. I am feeling more positive today & am looking forward to having my embryos on board. I had a phone call from Helen this morning to say that out of the 6 mature eggs 4 had fertilised. Also they injected 1 of the immature eggs which matured & fertilised over night so I have 5 in total   Egg transfer will be either Saturday or Monday, they will phone on Saturday to let us know how things are going. So keep growing


----------



## freddypop

Lisa - a few days away sounds like a lovely idea. Hope you're not going to mad with it all yet though.

Staceyemma - not long for you now. Hope the next week goes by quickly and you get a good result.

Newbee - well done on the scan! Another step closer, it will whizz by from now! Good luck for first injection, it's not as bad as you may think.

Jen80 - thanks for the good luck, very much appreciated. Well done on your 5 embryos and good luck for the call on Sat, and for transfer.

Audrey - good luck for consultation you will have a plan very soon.

AFM - loving the sunshine. It's making me feel much more positive about everything, though I'm sure I'll have lots of ups and downs over the next few weeks. I have an interview tomorrow. I'm not holding out much hope and can't seem to get into writing the presentation either!! Oh well I count myself lucky that I already have a job anyway so nothing lost in trying. It has also kept my mind off the upcoming madness!!  

Enjoy your evening everyone.

F. x

P.S. last pill tomorrow - yeah!!!!


----------



## kara76

Jen well done 5 embryos is great news woo hoo

Be back later ladies


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Jen - well done, that's great news

Newbee - yay, youre on the way. Oh I could murder a strawberry tart!


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Jen80.................icsi      et May 26th
audrey...............consultation 25th may
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 28th
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates


----------



## farm boy

hi all. sorry been extra busy at the mo.
it seems you are okay which we like to see.
sorry not been joining in but i still intend to as soon as i am willing and able.
i still havn't said a proper thanks to all you ladies who were so kind after our latest fail, but take it from me we were totally aware of how kind you were to us,  thankyou. 
we are keeping our fingers crossed for you all and are reading all that is going on.
good luck lovelly people.

**..


----------



## Gwennie

Evening all,
Just popping on quickly to wish Ms Hepburn all the best for tmorrow xx

Jen- brill news, hope all goes well over the weekend x

Newbee- hope you enjoyed your tart!! And yey to starting lap2 !! X

**- hope youre both doing ok x

Mrs T and Freddy- happy last pill day for tomorrow   xx

love to all, NOS DA,

G xx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys - Just a quikie!

Jen Fab news hun!!! Bet your chuffed, grow little embies grow        
Audrey Good Luck for tomorrow, let us all know how it goes   
Hope your all not too sunburnt, will catch up properly tomorrow - Nos Da to you too Gwennie   
Michellexx


----------



## Dwrgi

Bore da to pawb!!!

Good luck with consult today Audrey!  Amanda is fab, and there is always the chance of a quick look at LL to keep your mind off the job in hand (so to speak!).  xxx

Jen-five embies is FAB!  I have high hopes for you hun! Axxx

Michelle, not long to go now!  It'll be here before you know it! 

Mrs T-bet you can't wait to start stimms!  I hope that this cycle is THE one for you, I am keeping everything crossed, you so deserve it (like everybody on here).  BIg   

Kara-how are you feeling today after the hystericaloppy?  Hope you're okay, big   Axxx

**-your posts are always so sincere and thoughtful.  I still think that you will achieve parenthood, so as JBJ said 'Keep the faith' (You know you gotta live through the rain.........).  Ooh, now I'm lusting after him with his bleached blonde hair, and hairy chest and THOSE cheekbones!  My God, is it the weather or is it really hot in here!?     Big hugs to you and Mrs ** for remaining so strong!  Are you busy repairing combine harvesters and bailers before they're needed?  Big head rubs to Jethro and Jav, Axxxx

Sarah-are you out there?  Just wondering how your Windsor consult went?  Hope you got some good news.  Big  , Axx

Lills-hope you're behaving yourself today, lovely!  xxx

Gwennie, Newbee, Raver, Les, Siany and everybody on here, a big 'Hello' to you all!  Let this beautiful weather continue (even if my huskababies are struggling, poor things).

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Gosh its quite today, has everyone got sunstroke    
Hi Dwrgi, how you doing hun, any news?  

Audrey how did you get on today?

Jen, any news on your embies?
  Lurcher and Freddypop - how did the interview go hun?

Staceyemma hope your coping ok with the dreaded 2ww, not long now         

I had my scan today, not quite ripe for picking yet, so back monday for hopefully the final scan and ec either wed or thur    .
Met jackie, she is lovely, hope it helps, did feel nice and relaxed afterwards.

Big Hellos to everyone, hope you all have a fab weekend, I will be back on Monday after a mini break in caravan TTFN  Michellexx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Jen80.................icsi      et May 26th
audrey...............consultation 25th may
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 30th
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may
bexi2000        pupo    otd
lisap72          pupo    otd


----------



## farm boy

morning all.
it has been very quiet on here.
i hope you are all well and loving the weather. i had to call in alot of favours to get this much sun for you all and you are all well worth it.
i have updated you michelle but i have confused myself as to who should be where on the list at the moment so please put me right if i am missing something.
we are both okay just wandering along i suppose. no real direction though. we have a follow up with amanda next week.
yes i am very busy trying to get all the grass kit up to scratch before we need it, meant to get it finished months ago so having to work longer on it now.
take care you gorgous lot.

**..


----------



## Jen.80

Just a quickie as I'm on my phone. Lyndon phoned & we still have 5 embryos but he has 2 favourites so I am on my way for ET.


----------



## Gwennie

Thinking of you today Jen- bet you can't wait!! Take care x

morning all- another sunny one! **, you sure have called in a lot of favours! 

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jen - Good luck for ET, let us know when you are pupo


----------



## jk1

Jen - Fab news - good luck today,

Hi to everyone - I am still around just don't post that often at the moment but i still think about you all the time!!  Hope everyone is loving the sun - we went to see the torch this morning and a BBQ this afternoon for us - although I have had to come in to watch Saturday Kitchen as my hay fever is a nightmare!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Good luck Jen,thinking of you xxx


----------



## kara76

Jen tons of luck. Looks like you made some good embryos


----------



## Jen.80

Well I'm officially PUPO with twins   The ET went well & I finally met Lyndon   I can't remember what he said about the grades except that both embryos are 9 cells. The other three were 8, 7 & 7 cells. They will take them on to blastocyst to see if it's worth freezing them. Now I'm just hoping   that Pinky & Perky hold on tight, DH named them   I hope everyone is enjoying the sun, thank you **


----------



## Emnige

Congrats on being PUPO Jen & good luck xxx


----------



## Ravan

well done Jen, put your feet up and enjoy the sun for the next few days.


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Jen80.................icsi      et May 26th
audrey...............consultation 25th may
Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 30th
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may
bexi2000        pupo    otd
lisap72          pupo    otd
Jen80.............pupo    otd

congrats jen your in the club.
i am missing some otd's. if you would like me to add them please ask and i will do.

**..


----------



## Jen.80

Thank you everyone for your messages. ** my OTD is 10th June   2 weeks today. I am finding it strange that I’m PUPO as you don’t feel any different. I have started talking to Pinky & Perky in the hope that it helps them settle in   I hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather.


----------



## staceyemma

Started bleeding lightly so it's over for me xxx  

Thank you for your lovely support ladies I wish you all the best of luck xx


----------



## lillsbills

Stacey, that doesn't mean that it's over. Lots bleed a little, some alot and get a positive, it ain't over yet, in fact it's far from over mrs! ..give it more time xx


----------



## staceyemma

its getting more so I know its over   this is so hard xx


----------



## Gwennie

Oh, Stace, really feel for you love. Such a difficult journey, although for what it's worth, I do agree with Lills- can't imagine how difficult it is, but try and stay strong. Thinking of you   xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jen - congrats on being pupo. Good luck for frosties but hopefully you won't need them

Staceyemma - really hope it isn't AF Hun. 

Gwennie & Freddypop, my cycle buddies - any sign of AF?  No sign here yet..


----------



## Gwennie

Hiya Mrs T, how are you doing? ok I hope. No sign of the little blighter here either! Hope she gets a move on! got two days left of the Testogel,  looking forward to finishing that off too! Hope we'll be able to move on to the second lap together sometime this week. By the way, mini magnums are not the way to go, not if you have 4 in one sitting anyway Love G xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - hi Hun. I'm ok, just desperate to get going. Yep, I'm looking forward to finishing the testogel too, and getting my own skin back. I had my usual pre tx haircut yesterday and my hairdresser noticed that my hair is getting thinner. I didn't know what to say. Lol at the mini magnums, I've been bad this week too. I had a lovely mcflurry earlier, havent had one for years. I'm going to try to be good now though. Keep me posted x


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T, my hair and skin has been exactly the same, although my skin has been a litle bit better since we've had some sun. Mmm, McFlurry,  I'm sure you deserved it!! Will do- and you too x


----------



## freddypop

Jen - congrats on being pupo. Rest up in the sun.

Staceyemma - hope its not over for you! Have you tested yet?

Mrs T & Gwennie - no signs here yet. Have a bit of tummy ache but not expecting af till about Tuesday probably. Like you just want to get on with it now. Will have to sit down & write out plan as have to fit in clexane & steroids as well as all the supplements & injections. I've got acupuncture with Jackie on Wednesday morning - looking forward to it. 

Interview went well but won't know till middle of week if I've got it. Not the end of the world if I don't as I'm lucky enough to have a good job anyway. I've had a lovely weekend in the sun - watching a friends wedding & Olympic flame yesterday, weeding and barbq today.

Hope everyone else is well.

F. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - make sure you take steroids with breakfast to minimise the effect on sleep. I use clexane in the evening with the rest of my injections and my supplements are split through breakfast, dinner and before bed. I tend to use reminder alarms on my phone when I've got a lot to take. Good luck with hearing about the job x


----------



## freddypop

Thanks Mrs T. I did the steroid early last time, I'm dropping this time from 25mg to 15 so hopefully that will help also. Haven't done clexane on full cycle yet though as last one was FET.

Which day are you starting clex & pred? Is it when you start stimming?

F. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I was on 25mg last time too and thinking of dropping dose a bit. My protocol starts steroids and clexane on day 5 of stimms.


----------



## freddypop

Thanks for that. I will follow that too. 

If I remember rightly you also saw Dr Gorgy, I haven't had a consult with him since my initial phone appt last August. I've decided to lower my pred as I did get to 6 weeks last April/may on 5mg & really struggled on the 25mg.

Excited again as we are trying IMSI this time (recently found out dh has increased dna fragmentation), but also scared after the MMC last year. Think we are throwing everything at it this time. Not sure about intralipids though as Gorgy didn't recommend but don't want to feel we haven't done everything!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes I saw Dr Gorgy so will be following his protocol again. I saw him in October and had my best cycle on his protocol even though it ended in early miscarriage. He did recommend intralipids for me so I'm having them again this time - there is no harm having them if you want to throw everything at it (apart from to your bank balance!) I'm having IMSI too this time, just in case. Amanda suggested dropping my steroids dose this time but not sure because Dr Gorgy recommended the 25mg


----------



## Gwennie

Hello Freddypop! Glad you're doing OK too x

Nos da x


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 30th
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates



loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may
bexi2000        pupo    otd
lisap72          pupo    otd
Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june


----------



## farm boy

staceyemma. i hope that things are not as you fear it is a constant worry i know but i am hoping that it may yet be okay for you.
i know saying dont worry wont necessarily mean much but we would all hope that you are not being down. fingers crossed at the manor for you.

**..


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks farmboy tested this morning it's a bfn xxx
Not easy to swallow but I will try again when I can  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - so sorry to hear your news. Great that you are planning the next attempt though. Hope you are ok


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mrs t very upset but second roun I know what to expect and next time xxx
Luckily we have the option of tryin naturally in between too so I better dig out those ovulation tests xxx
Good luck to you mrs t I really hope u get ur well deserved bfp I know I shall continue until I do. X


----------



## Gwennie

Stacey- so sorry for you hun. Hope knowing that we're all thinking of you makes your sadness a tiny bit more bearable. Really admire your determination too. Only hope I will have even a liitle of your bravery. Take good care of yourselves.  

Gwen x x


----------



## freddypop

Staceyemma - sorry to hear your sad news. Look positively to the next time, I'm sure you've picked up lots of tips this time round which will hopefully help next time. Look after yourself & DH. X

F. X


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you you're so kind. Xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Stacey-I'm so sorry hun, it's just the pits!  Good to have a plan!  

Big hugs, Axxxx


----------



## Ravan

so sorry stacey,massive hugs to you both.Glad to see you have a plan,doesnt make it any easier but good to have something to aim for.


----------



## lillsbills

So sorry Stacey, it's just not fair


----------



## newbee28

So sorry Staceyemma. Try and be positive and stay brave   lots of love xxx

Hope everyone is ok.
Gwennie & Mrs T - I know how u feel. AF for me didn't arrive until 4 days after finishing Testogel so hopefully won't be too long. You two crack me up with your ice creams!!! For me recently it's been cream cakes (oh heck!!) been good today so far!!!

Got scan on Wednesday to see how follicles are progressing. Please please let there be some!  

Joiwch yr haul/ Enjoy the sunshine   
xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Stacey    so sorry hun, it sounds like you are a positive person, which is fab, get back on the rollercoaster as soon as you can hun.  This process certainly makes you a stronger person, and I agree you will be better prepared for the next round    

Jen -     congrats on being PUOP, take it easy now hun and help pinky and perky feel at home   

Loopy - how did your scan go hun, been thinking about you today hope all is well     

Lills, how did you get on with your consultation?  Are you going ahead with treatment?

Audrey - how did you get on as well hun?

Freddy and Mrs T who is Dr Gorgy?  Are they at crgw?  Sounds interesting stuff!

I had a bit of a stressfull morning, car broke down on the M4 on the way for accu this morning, so I missed my appointment for accu and scan, Jackie was really lovely and waited for me and the clinic were fab and squeezed me in, total nightmare! (3 hours late!!!    )
Really needed accu to destress by the time I got there   .  Feel back to normal now, just got a mechanic to sort out   .  We had the car serviced Sat morning and he did not put the diesel filter back on property and it was leaking all over the exhaust.
Scan went well, plently of follies so I am doing my trigger at 12 tonight and EC Wed at 11.45     . Looking forward to a jab free day tomorrow but not the EC on Wed!!
  Dwrgi and Jo and Gwennie
Hope you lovely ladies and ** are all feeling OK and soaking up this georgeous weather  Michellexxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you for your lovely replies had an odd day. One minute I'm ok the next it hits me and I'm upset  
I guess it's normal xxxx next time... Next time will be my time!!!


----------



## Gwennie

Glad to see your positivity, inspite of your huge disappointment Stacey, and really glad thatyoure able to put a plan in place. take care x

Michelle- what a nightmare journey, but WOOHOOOOOO for Wednesday, crossing everything for you. Havent been through EC myself- yet, so can't offer much advice, but needless to say will be thinking of you and hope you get loads of ripe eggs x

Hia Newbee- POB Lwc for scan on Wednesday. Ice cream rules!! On the Vienetta tonight!! Have heard that cream cakes are bursting with protein    X

Hello Dwrgi, Ravan, Lills, ** -  hope youve managed to enjoy the lovely sunniness recently x

kara- hope youre feeling better after your hysto- thingy x

Jen- hope P and P are settling in nicely. Take it easy and hoping the days will fly by x

Mrs T and Freddy- AF has arrived- with a vengence - arrrrrgggghhh, but WHHHOOOOHOOO too!! Got scan booked for Thursday morning. Hope my two buddies wont be long either- maybe you'll let me know tonight, so will keep fingers crossed. Hope youre both doing ok xx

Off to scoff my Vienetta now- take care all

Love Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - it's totally normal to be up and down, go with the flow and let it all out. I'm so glad to hear you feeling positive and determined to get your dream. The first cycle is often a bit trial and error for many unfortunately. My first IVF cycle was abandoned. My advice would be to book you follow up and get a plan for the next time. Thinking of you 

Newbee - good luck for Weds, I'm not really into cream cakes but tonight I've got a ripple. Yum yum

Michelle - great news on the scan. Bad news on the car front, you could have done without that today, so stressful. Dr Gorgy is in a London clinic and specialises in immunes treatment. I went to see him for a consult last year before my first ever bfp. As for EC, you have nothing to worry about, they really look after you well and the sedation is fab!

Gwennie & Freddypop - my AF started a bit today but not properly. Hoping it gets a move on so I can go in for baseline tomorrow and get going..


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T - great!! Crossing everything that tomorrow will go as planned for you. Know how much you want to get going. Hope this is the last AF we'll see for a good long while. Enjoy your ripple too    xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - missed your post earlier. Woo hoo, excellent news. Wow I haven't had Vienetta for years! 

Freddypop - no pressure but your two cycle buddies are waiting for your AF too now, lol


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies, was just hoping to join in with you all really, hope nobody minds me butting in, just nice to have lots of people to chat too, esp using the same clinic, just had my AMH results today and its 26, im over the moon, so am going to egg share, going in for all the other bloods next wednesday, really excited, this will be my 1st treatment of any kind, so very new to all this. Anybody else egg sharing? xx


----------



## freddypop

Michelle - great scan results. Good luck for Wednesday I'm sure you'll be fine & get lots of eggs. Have a lovely injection free day.

Well done Gwennie on af arriving, great you've got your scan booked.

Mrs T - hope yours starts properly tomorrow & can get your baseline booked ASAP.

AFM - no signs for me yet so really hope something starts tomorrow!! Getting impatient now. Also didn't get the job I tried for, never mind still got a good one so can't complain. 

Hope everyone's ok.

F. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - Grr, hope it turns up soon. Probably good that you didn't get that job - you don't want a new job and a new baby do you (pma)


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Rocky 
I'm egg sharing  hope you don't have to wait too long to be matched 
Hannah x


----------



## rocky1

Hi Hannah, thanks for replying! Me 2! How long before you were matched?
Gemma x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Rocky - sorry missed your post earlier. welcome to the thread, you'll get loads of support here


----------



## Gwennie

Hiya Rocky, joining here, for me is one of the most positive things to come our of our TTC journey so far. The only thing to top it would be my much longed for positive test result!!! Lovely ladies and gent, and fantastic support. sure you'll feel the same about the thread.  Brill news on your results so far too!! 

Freddy- yes,  come on, get a wiggle on   wont be long now I'm sure. I agree with Mrs T on the job front too, jabs and new jobs don't mix I'm sure! 

G xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou very much all, its nice to be warmly welcomed!! And great to know the support is here xx


----------



## HJones0809

Gemma I knew you were going to ask that  these next few weeks/months are going to feel like forever! I started the pill in March but My first match didn't work out as recipient AF didn't arrive so had a weeks break in April and then joined next packet of pills together and started down reg on 20th May - so a good few weeks.
It's easy to say go with the flow but I know I was emailing weekly eager to get started.. I was much happier when I had some dates/plan  xx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah- lol thanks, i know its terrible im the most impatient person ever, the clinic are probably already tired of me i rang 3 times for my AMH, thats not too bad then, im sure i can keep busy. Its great you have got started now. And yes having dates helps xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Rocky, hope things move quickly for you!  It's very exciting once you get dates and plans sorted!  Brilliant amh results!  

Michelle-thinking of you triggering tonight!  GL, and huge luck for Thursday.    It's a doddle, and you'll only be mildly uncomfortable.  CRGW will look after you really well!

Nos da pawb-good night all, hope you're all well, Axxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Dwrgi, thankyou for your welcome, im already so excited, just getting those amh results today has made me feel so good! where are you at treatment wise? xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi everyone,

Meds arrived this morning and just done my first injection - oh how i've missed my nightly injections -not!!! 

Mrs T and anyone else who has had intralipids, Amanda said I could have them this time. When do you have to have them? And how long does it take? X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - hi, good to hear you have started. It must seem like forever! The intralipids take about an hour through the canula. I had them twice because of my immunes, but I think Amanda normally advices once at the equivalent time of last scan. What is your estimated ET date?


----------



## Tan1982

Hi rocky1 I'm egg sharing at CRGW too  . I'm waiting for bloods to come back at the mo but I'm also itching to start ASAP . Hello to everyone else I have posted a few times on this thread but I do read posts everyday even though I don't write much so i do think of you all and all the great support you give each other    And the ups and down days we all get. 




Love tan1982 xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks Mrs T, ET is June 25th x


----------



## freddypop

Welcome Rocky1, good luck with the egg sharing. Lots of support & info on this thread.

Mrs T & Gwennie - yes I agree new baby & job probably wouldn't work out. Love the PMA! Feeling left behind now tho, hope af comes soon so I can rejoin you ladies.

F. X


----------



## rocky1

Hi Tan, i see its a great thread with heaps of support, its brill, you must be climbing the walls waitting then like me, good luck on your bloods and keep us posted xx

Thankyou for your welcome freddypop, i see theres a great group of people on this thread x

Good luck to all the ladies here whatever stage your at, hope everybody gets their dream, its great to see the support you give eachother xx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Michelle v...........icsi      ec May 31st 
Penelope............icsi      May
Silver..................ivf      May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui        May
newbee28.........ivf        may
Seren.................ivf      may
Isis.....................icsi      May/june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may
staceyemma  pupo    otd    31st may
bexi2000        pupo    otd
lisap72          pupo    otd
Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june


----------



## farm boy

morning all.
staceyemma. very sorry to read that you did not get the positive result that we were all hoping for you. it is fair to be up and down as it is such a shame, but if you can try and focus on the future. it looks like you are planning ahead which i would say is deffinately the best thing you can do. you are young and healthy and you have alot to look forward too and alot of love to give when your time comes and sure as eggs is eggs your time will come. the people on here helped me no end and it is okay to lean upon us if it helps thats why we are here. sorry to you and your dh.
take care.

**..


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you Farmboy you're so kind x   I guess I feel I've lost my sense of direction x
I know I must focus on the future now but it is hard   I've lost my mojo   x

How are you and Mrs ** doing? xx

hello ladies


----------



## Audrey H

Hello everyone

Stacey - so sorry that you didn't get what you deserved, it's rubbish that af showed up    But never lose you mojo, it's what keeps you going and on to the next adventure.  You must believe that next time is YOUR time xxxxx

** - how are things at your manor?  Mrs ** ok?

Michelle - fc for ec on Wednesday, you will be fine    Sorry to hear that you were stranded on the M4, silly man at the garage for causing you so much stress.  Hope that you enjoy your drug free day today - relax xxxxx

Gwen - congrats on af, glad she showed up xxxxx

Hi to all you new ladies, Tan and rocky, hope that you are doing ok. xxxxxx

Mrs T -   xxxxx

Bexy -   xxxxx

Lills -   xxxxx

Everyone - xxxxx    Thank you for all the good luck wishes.  I had a good appointment but it wasn't with Amanda, it was with IVI Valencia, Amanda referred me though    That's why I haven't been on for a while.

I have to go, i will be back, work is calling.

Lots of love,  Audrey xxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Audrey, can I ask a really personal question?  Tell me to naff off if you like, but how old are you?  Just idle curiosity.  My amh is considered low too, and it is pantsville USA, to be honest.  

I really hope that you had a good appointment with IVI Valencia-when will your treatment start  GL with it!  I think there are a few thinking of DE on here, so you'll have lots of support!  

Stacey-it's normal to lose your mojo after a disappointment like you've had.  I'm pleased that you're going for a 'normal' ICSI next time, rather than egg sharing, as you will feel that more positive about the experience.  You need it to be different, otherwise, mentaly, you'll expect the same outcome again.  Take time to get your head around what's happened, and your mojo will re-appear, I promise!  

**-hello, young man!  So glad to see that you are still posting, and still so full of kindness and compassion for others!  I think that you and Mrs ** are amazing!  How is Mrs **?  I'm sending you both big   and know that you WILL be parents, I can feel it in my waters (is that a malapropism?).  Very glad that you have been sun dancing.  Derek tells me that the weather will get cooler, so would you mind letting us have a bit more sun, just a few more days of it??!!!  Love to you both, Axxxx

How to trigger go last night, Michelle?  Hope all went well, GL for tomorrow!  

Kara-how are you feeling now?  Are you fully healed after last week's op?  Thinking of you, Axxx

Mrs T and Gwennie-testo ladies!!  Glad that bit is over, I'm sure!  GL with your cycles-hope you both get what you most desire!  

Love to everybody!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Audrey.
Thanks Dwrgi I would have loved to have egg shared again that was my plan for ICSI 2 but my chances were dramatically reduced its frightened me off doing it again. I would love to do it again but I woudl be on edge the whole cycle.

I know you can never predict how a cycle will go but for me to have 2 mature eggs 3 immature and the recipient have all 5 mature not that I begrudge her those five but to me it seemed really unfair not an equal chance. I would be frightened the same would happen again. I wish the recipient all the luck in the world and hope some good came out of my failed cycle.

I know my body responds well and if I can get 10 eggs on a low dose of stimms, and with one ovary that had ovulated before EC too I think ICSI number 2 will be better.  
If I''m gonna go for it again I need to give it a good go even if its going to cost much more. Worth it tho  

In the meantime I will try naturally and heal  

xx thanks for your support everyone xxx


----------



## Bexi2000

Hi every1 hope ur all feeling ok! Stacey sorry 2 hear it was a bfn but glad u have a plan in place. Good luck to every1 else this is such a hard thing to go through as I don't think people who haven't had ttc realise the heartache we go through! U really are very supportive towards each other and wen I read ur posts it does lift my spirits!! Xxx

Afm not looking good I've been spotting for the last 4 days  and did the worst thing possible and tested on 6dp 3dt bfn, 7 & 8 bfn aswell then yesterday had a bfp but again 2day bfn I'm so silly for testing early and wished I'd listened to bf who told me 2 wait! This is so hard  xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Aww Bexi2000, its soo hard isnt it, you are really early for testing if OTD is 03/06/12, still time for it to change, and spotting does not mean game over.  Try and stay sane until you either have your BFP       or a full blown AF with a BFN.  I had a heavy bleed on my last PG, went on to be a healthy PG, plenty of people bleed in pregnancy.  I know it is stressfull hun but try and hang on in there


----------



## Jen.80

Stacey I am so sorry that it didn’t work out this time. Take care of yourself  

Michelle all the best for tomorrow  

Bexi I agree with Michelle it is still too early to test. I have properly mentioned before but I know someone who has 2 healthy children & was bleeding throughout both pregnancies. Try & hold out until OTD or maybe contact CRGW to get some advice  

Audrey good to hear that your consultation went well.

I hope everyone else is well  

AFM I don’t know how I’m going to survive this 2ww as I’m going mad already   One minute I’m convinced it has worked & the next I’m scared it hasn’t. Since yesterday I have been having mild cramps & today I've had a few sharp pains so I’m really hoping that it’s implantation. I was a bit naughty today & did a test but before you all shout at me that it’s too early I know. I got a negative which is what I wanted as it means the drugs are out of my system & if I get a positive then I know it’s real. Grow Pinky & Perky


----------



## kara76

Bexi your testing so so early. Mine wouldn't have showed til 12 days post ec

Stacey so so sorry to read your news

Dw thanks for asking after me

Mrs t bone bone bone how's u

Afm I will slowly catch up, I've been in hsopital with a post hysteroscopy infection! So fed up with gynea issues now, had them since I was 17 alongside infertility that is


----------



## Dwrgi

Kara-big  hun, you're going through the mill, aren't you Hope that nasty infection has cleared up and that you're on the mend. Lots of TLC from Tyler and DH I hope!!  

Michelle-good luck tomorrow chick! Will be thinking of you, Axxx

Love to everybody!

Sorry to post and run, but two sites of interest! One on topiary issues, as Lils was very concerned about this last week! The other a male perspective on infertility!

Nos da cywion! 

http://the2weekwait.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/bikini-waxing-ivf-special.html

http://www.theonehandman.co.uk/2012/05/16/infertility-top-ten-things-not-to-say/


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - my advice would be don't make any decisions until youve had your follow up with Amanda. Like I sad before first attempt can be a bit trial and error and I'm sure Amanda will have a plan for you and advise on egg sharing again. Don't worry about losing your mojo, it's allowed and you will soon bounce back

Audrey Hun - its so good to have you back

Dwrgi - hi, how are you doing? What's your latest thoughts for tx?

Bexi - hang on in there, not too much longer to wait

Michelle - loads of luck for tomorrow, will be waiting to hear your news

Jen - try and keep busy, otherwise it is inevitable that you will go insane in the 2ww

Kara - hey Hun, glad to see you have been listening to my advice and taking it easy (not - you never listen!). I'm good Hun as you know, apart from being scared lol

Freddypop - hope AF has shown up

Hi everyone else

Afm AF arrived in full force this morning so I had my baseline scan today and I'm all set to start jabbing. Yay. Amanda said it seems to have come around quickly, huh easy for her to say lol. So I'm happy despite being another 4 grand lighter!


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Staceyemma - so sorry u didn't get the news u wanted thinking of u both its so unfair isnt it :-(

Rocky- hi and welcom to the forum I'm sure u will get lots of help here I to am egg sharing as hjones have said the next few week will seem like a life time but when u get ure schedule of dates things will fly by  and as for contacting Amanda all the time I was forever emailing felt like such a pain but sometime even the littlest of news can help

Hjones- noticed ure scan is 6th may, mine to very excited 

Hi to everyone else cx


----------



## Gwennie

Great news Mrs T- happy jabbing!! Even though I can't wait til Thursday to start properly- the needle situation is starting to freak me out a bit!! When do you prefer to do yours? Am thinking about night time for mine, because I leave for work at 7.15am as it is, and it'll probably take me a good few hours to build up the courage!! Good luck hun- crossing everything that this time will be your time xx

Michelle- GL for tomorrow x

Big hello to everyone else- no time to catch up with you all personally, but thinking of you all x

NOS DA,

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - thanks hun. I usually jab in the evening because I dont want to get up early on the weekend and I leave by 7am for work. I usually jab at 9pm because I often work late too. Once the first one is done, it's really not too bad. It's amazing how quickly you get used to it. And if you need any advice you know we are here for you


----------



## Gwennie

Thanks Mrs T- hope you'll be able to take work a little bit easier over next few weeks- you obviously work really hard!! Blew you a bubble- wanted to  leave it at 7- a good fertilty number apparently, but then thought better of it  with  you and your odd numbers! Night time needles it is for me then! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwen - Keeping busy keeps me sane and makes time go fast. Gotta work hard to pay the clinic bills lol. Glad you thought better of it, it has to be even bubbles for me x


----------



## rocky1

Hi mrs r2011, thankyou for welcoming me!! and im glad im not the only 1 who pesters them at the clinic all the time, ha ha, i wish i had their patience. Its really scary and exciting isnt it  



Hi everybody, hope you all ok, i know ive just joined in but just really wanted to say staceyemma so sorry to read you didnt get your positive result, and be strong, thinking of you and best of luck to you with your next step xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all! xx 
Mrs R did you mean 6th June!? The drugs making you ditsy!? They are me!! Ive become really forgetful and sooo tired! Hope your feeling ok x
Hannah x


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hjones- yes that's twice today I wrote march in work earlier. Yep I'm always falling asleep usually about 2:30 in the afternoon and round about this time actually.....zzzzzzzz other than that I'm ok u keeping well? X


----------



## Bexi2000

Thanks all this 2ww is awful and I'm not doin myself any favours!

Good luck tomorrow Michelle and happy jabbing mrs t, hope ur feeling beta soon kara and Jen hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and u get the longed 4 BFP  xxx


----------



## rocky1

It all sounds exhausting ladies, i have this all to come, cant wait. When are you ladies going for ec?


----------



## freddypop

Michelle - good luck tomorrow. X

Great news Mrs T you're on your way. Fantastic. Happy jabbing. X

Gwennie - not long now. As Mrs T says once you've done the first injection it becomes quite easy really. I also tend to do my injections in the evening as there's more time & I can relax a bit more. X

Afm - first signs of af at last. Hope full flow will start tomorrow. I'm in for acupuncture with Jackie at 10am so will make appt whilst I'm there if all looks good.

F. X


----------



## Siany

Staceyemma, I'm so sorry that it was a BFP.  I hope that Amanda has a great plan for your next cycle. x

Kara, I hope you feel better soon. x

Michelle, all the best for tomorrow. x

Mrs T, Freddypop and Gwennie, good luck with your cycles. x


----------



## michelle.v

Thanks for all the good luck messages - cant wait to get it over with now, this is the only part I get nervous about!  I know that I wont remember anything, its just the thought of it   .  Will let you all know tomorrow how many eggs we have, I'm off to do my star jumps now, my left ovary is still hiding behind the top of my uterus - stupid thing (just hope they manage to get to it to retreive the eggs)

Kara, hope your on the mend hun, men get it easy dont they     

Audrey - wow did you have to go abroad for the consultation?  Nice mini holiday at the same time?

Woohoo to all you AF ladies, your on the track and off the blocks, wont be long you will be at the finishing line   

TTFN Michellexx


----------



## freddypop

Hello ladies, hope you are all well.

Michelle - how has egg collection gone? Well I hope, let us know. 

Mrs T - how did the first jabs go?

Afm - af has arrived!!!!! Yeah! Baseline on Friday. Can't wait now. Had a lovely acupuncture session with Jackie & going again next week.

F. X


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi all, sorry been awol and not writing much. To be honest I've been trying to stay away from the internet and dreaded google for last few weeks while I nervously wait for scan. But please know I've been thinking of you all and have been checking in now and then to catch up. 

Staveyemma- I'm so very sorry to hear your news. Keep strong and glad you've got your planning appt sorted so you can start looking forward very soon. You have so much in your favour and the indications from this first try look very promising so sure next time will be THE one! Sending you big ctwch  

Bexypob- how are you doing hun?  

Fbs- been thinking of you both lots. Hope you're both ok  

Newbee28- hope your scan went well and your follies are growing nicely.

Audrey- really glad to hear your first appt with IVI Valencia went well. What's next?

Michellev- really hope ec went well today- can't wait to hear.

Rocky1- don't think I've said welcome to you yet so welcome!!   You'll get tonnes of support here. Wishing you lots of luck.

Dizzywizzy- great that you've started injecting. Got everything crossed for you and   this is THE one for you.

Hjones- hope the down regging is going well and no nasty side affects

Gwennie- all the best for your scan on Thursday. How exciting to get started. I had a real needle phobia but please don't worry it's so much better than you think. My husband did mine in top of my thighs each evening  and was all over very quickly. I found it helped to shut my eyes and count to ten repetitively.. but maybe that's just me being weird!

Freedpob- yey to af at last. Best fo luck for scan and hopefully you'll be starting injecting very soon.

Drwgi- thanks for those links. The topiary one in particualr made me giggle. Glad it's not just me (I had little trim this morning so I looked my best for Amanda  ) 

Kara- Oh that sucks, really sorry to hear and don't blame you for feeling fed up. Really hope it's passed now and your gynae luck will turn around! 

Mrs T- yey to getting started. I've blown you couple of bubbles for extra luck  

Bexi2000, Lisa72 and Jen 80- best of luck to you all. Try to resist testing so early as you'll only upset yourselves and still not be any the wiser. Really hope there's a wonderful threesome of BFPs    

Hi to everyone else- sorry if I've missed anyone.

Afm, had my 7 week scan and one beautiful little heartbeat seen. All seems fine so over the moon and very relieved. Going to take a tentaive step over to pregnant forum, although my heart will remain here for all of you and I'll keep on checking up on you all and will be thinking and sending lots of     your way. Thanks for all the lovely words of support and great advice. You're a wonderful bunch and I really hope the start of your families are sooner rather than later as you all deserve it so much. xxxxx


----------



## newbee28

Rocky - big hello and welcome to the thread. Everyone is amazing and supportive  

Gwennie - I know what you mean about needles. I can't bring myself to inject myself so DH do mine in the morning. I tend to rub an ice cube on my stomach first to numb the area and it does help  

Mrs T - yay! Glad she arrived eventually. Hope you've been treating yourself to some cornettos and good luck with the injections.

** - hope you and the Mrs are doing well. Thinking of you  

Hello to Dwrgi, Audrey, welsh flower and everyone else xx

I had scan today and got 11 follies all doing nicely. Amanda was pleased. Got another scan Friday morning   
xx


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Just popping in to say I'm so sorry to hear your news Stacey - sending you big hugs huni xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - yay, so glad AF has arrived and you can be on the way too

Welshflower - congrats, you must be thrilled

Newbee - everything sounds fab so far, good luck for Friday

Michelle - how did it go?


----------



## rocky1

Welsh flower thankyou very much for welcome, and best of luck to you x

Newbee thanks for the welcome its a great thread x

Hello and good luck to everybody, i have been looking through your posts and the support  you give eachother is touching, have a good evening all and thanks once again to everybody xx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Welsh Flower and Jo xxx  
Have my good moments and bad everywhere I go pregnant women are there I swear they are following me.
Not sure what next move is hope Amanda has some idea...

Love to you all xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys,

After a really nervous morning I was glad to get home!!  It went OK, thye couldnt get to my left ovary but \i still have 7 eggs!!!  Lyndon called 6 are mature and they hvae injected all 6 so he said he will call before 10 in the morning.  So gutted about the eggs still left in there, what happens to them now?
I am still zonked, I have slept all afternoon/evening - Sean is lovely isnt he, met him for the 1st time today, he said he does all the EC

Sorrry for my typing, my brain isnt functioning yet lol.  Be back on later guys Michellexx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Michelle, that's a really great result, especially as didn't get to one side. Really   for great news in morning for you.

Newbee28- also excellent news. All the best for Friday scan too

Jo- hope you're ok 

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Fantastic news michelle hope u get good news in the. Morning

Welsh flower hope ure keeping well I bet hearing that little heart beat was such a dream come true u must feel so blessed 

Newbee great news on the follies fx for lots of mature eggs to 

Hi to all hope u all well and enjoying this fab weather x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Michelle, hope the call comes early for you


----------



## kara76

Michelle lucky number 6- always been a good number for me. The eggs left will be ovulated. High ovaries are a pain, one of mine is so so high and at last ec was only just reached.


----------



## Siany

Good luck for the phone call tomorrow Michelle. x


----------



## Dwrgi

Michelle, that's wonderful news, I'm so pleased for you.  Is it worth doing a bit of bedroom dancing to catch the other eggies, or is this a big no no, girls  Hope the call comes good and early!

Staceyemma-I'm positive that Amanda will have a plan for you!  Hang on in there hun, you'll get there!

Kara-are you feeling better hun??  xxx

Love to everybody!


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Dwrgi,

Had the call from Lyndon, only 3 have fertilised properly   , he said that the other 3 "we as they should be"  and ET will either be at 11 on Sat or Monday.  I am pleased that I have 3 but really dissapointed for the other 3 and the eggs 'lost' - Ah well its in the hands of the Gods now isn't it!
Hope your OK hun, are you getting back on the rollercoaster anytime soon??

Welshflower - Fantastic news!!!  Well done you, good luck for the next 8 months    

Michellexxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Michelle - there you are! I've been waiting.. Lol. Focus on the positive, you can probably predict what I'm going to say..it only takes one


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Mrs T,

Thank you, we are praying we have 2 good ones to transfer back, is there more change of PG with blasts??

Thanks Michellex


----------



## Jen.80

Michelle 3 is better than none & as Mrs T said it only takes one. You’ll feel better once you’ve had ET & you’ve got them back where they belong. As far as I know there isn’t any difference with success rates between 3dt & 5dt  

Stacey as the others have said I’m sure Amanda will have a plan.

Neebee good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Welshflower congratulations on your scan, you must have been so thrilled to see the heartbeat. Hoping the next 7 months go smoothly.  

Bexi & Lisa when do you test?

I hope everyone else is well  

AFM The cramping got worse yesterday with lower back pain & tiredness. Today I feel more ‘normal’ with the cramping being mild. I really don’t know what to think as last time I didn’t have cramping but my (.)(.) were quite painful which they aren’t this time. It is all so confusing & I wish time would go quicker. Grow Pinky & Perky.


----------



## Dwrgi

Michelle-brilliant news to have three.  What does he mean that the other three 'are as they should be'  Ooo, LL is being a bit vague...  However, focus on the three and having them transferred!  Keep up the water and protein and rest up as much as you can!  Well done you!!


----------



## kara76

Michelle I know how u feel I ended up with 2 embryos out of 6 eggs and a day 2 et but will the very best result


----------



## Bexi2000

Fab news Michelle I have been waiting to hear from you and I agree with the rest it only takes the 1! 

Jen - I test on Sunday still bleeding and cramping   so god knows I just want sunday 2 come quickly and am   for a bfp

Hope every1 else is ok xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Thank you all for the PMA  - I really need it, losing the plot quite quickly    
Why is all this stuff so scary!!!  Will they check my lucky 3 tomorrow to see if they are still OK, as LL said I wouldnt hear from them til Sat morning, I am too impatient to wait until then to know that they are progressing   

Def keeping up the water and protein, I am going to look like an egg soon   , is there anything else I can do to make them stick??

Jen and Bexi2000 sounds like good signs to me     , cramping is good      

Just looked on Google (I know its naughty   ) and blast have a 65% sucess rate with 35% twin rate    lets hope Huwie Duwie and Louie make it to blast     

Michellexx


----------



## Bexi2000

Michelle - Lyndon checked mine on the Thursday and then again on the sat mornin I'm not sure if that's standard with every1 just how mine went this time, I'm sure all three bubas are growin just fine and will be on board their mother ship soon xxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi all, question should I be eating lots of protein / water whilst down regging or is it more important whilst stunning and 2ww qute worried as I haven't been whilst down regging hope this won't spoil my chance now :-(


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Mrs R - I would think its more important when stimming and the 2ww that is when you are growing your eggs, but it wouldnt hurt if you start now, the water will help with the side effects of downregging.  Im sure the other lovely ladies will off you advice too


----------



## kara76

Don't worry it wouldn't effect your chances. Protein is good while stimming and water always good for health but either would alter the outcome


----------



## Gwennie

Michelle- Have been thinking abouyt you today- glad it went well, and hoping that PMA will last until at least Saturday when you hear next- I bet it's impossible to stay away from Dr Google, but try and just do what's best for you.  What works for one .... And all that... ! Take care x

Bexi- Really hoping you get you longed for BFP on Sunday- keep up the PMA x

Jen- hope Pinky and Perky are bedding down nicely there- must be so difficult, analysing every little twinge. Keep the Faith! X

Will catch up with all you lovely ladies later on- going to sum up the courage to do my first ever injection tonight- have waited for this day for weeks, but now I'm a bag of nerves!! Sure I'll be fine   
Gwen xx


----------



## kara76

Gwen tons and tons of luck with jab one. My first was in my nephews bedroom after 2 bottles of beer!


----------



## michelle.v

Gwen - the jabs arent that bad, I used to test different bits of my belly softly, some are more sensitive than others, then I would apply gentle pressure until the needle slowly went in, didn't hurt at all!  I couldn't bring myself to jab violently    

Best of luck, once the first one is out of the way its all downhill


----------



## Gwennie

First jabs done- was amazed, ( although not as amazed as my DH!) how brave I was!! Not like me at all!! But, as Kara and Michelle said, it was fine!!! Just wanted to check if you have to keep the menopur that's left in the vial to use tomorrow or start a new pack from fresh? Thanks for all your support! 
Off to celebrate with a Feast- slowly working my way through all ice cream options at the mo!

G xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - loads of luck with your first jab, let us know how it went

Michelle - they don't check them every day because you can't tell anything from them at certain stages of progress. They will only go to blasts to pick the best embryos if they can't tell that at day 3. Some ladies have a better chance with day 3 embryos and some with blasts, just trust in the team. 

Bexi & Jen hold on in there - symptoms don't tell you anything, so you won't know till you test


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwen - posts crossed, well done, you are on the way. Are you on menopur multi dose where you draw up your dose?


----------



## Gwennie

Hi Mrs T- believe it or not, you were on my mind when I did the first one- thought of how strong you've been for so long, and if you can still be determined and positive, then I certainly can to! So thank you buddy!!!!  Hope youre doing OK?  Yes, have to mix two tubes into the vial and then draw up 400 which I did, but some left over!! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - aww thanks, glad to help. Yes, the multi dose either comes in 600iu or 1200iu so you carry on using the left over and top up from a new mix if you need to. For example I'm on 450 so I've mixed my 1200 and used 450 last night, will use 450 tonight and then I'll have 300 left so I'll need to use an extra 150 from a new batch the next day. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs t- thanks very much for the info!!! Happy jabbing to you too


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Michelle, kara thanks for info and putting my mind at ease 

Gwen- glad to here u didn't find the injections too awful


Michelle- keeping my fingers x for you and as many have already said 1 is all u need

Afm - feeling absolutely exhausted today looking forward to four day weekend going chill out was hoping for nice weather as me and dh planned a picnic up brecon however if it rains I guess a takeaway and grape juice I'm off the alcohol. Then baseline scan Wednesday yay


----------



## farm boy

hello all you ff lovellies.
sorry i havn't been around much lately, being busy is not the only excuse i have just been a bit down and not in the best mood for comunicating. most of you have been through the mill so you will know all about it.
we are okay but not our-selves really, the world has taken on a slightly greyer hue.

hello to rocky and tan good luck on the egg share
audrey really hoping things are looking good at ivi 
dizzy mrs ** had intralipids about a week before tx, it was an iv in the back of the hand and took a little over half an hour to go in.
bexy you have tested very early i am hoping things will go right yet.
welsh fab to see your little one has a heartbeat, that is so amazing good luck.
newbee glad things are doing well.
hoping you are okay staceyemma.
bexypob are you there. if your reading this i really hope you are coping with things and are going to be okay.
michelle glad you have some good embryos for transfer.
has anyone heard from squelch? i havnt heard fron her for ages, hoping she is well.
soneasze thankyou for you message that day. so sorry to have you in the same boat as us but hoping like us you will be able to seek another route.
hi kara. hoping things are okay for you.
mrs r glad your still on for june best of luck.
gwennie good luck with the jab, hoping you find it's not all that bad.
lisa p hoping things are still good with you.
hello mrs t glad things are going well at the mo. jethro is stuffing his face with top quality grass you will be pleased to know.
loopy hoping you are okay, please let us know.
siany i hope your thyroid is behaving.
hello lills, hoping your garden is being well kept.
the dwrgs. thankyou for always remembering us, please get pregnant so we can stop worrying about you.

hi to freddypop, bettyboo, hjones,les and all you super ladies.

i will be back up some day, you cant keep a farmer down for long, well not too long.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - good to hear from you and glad to hear my Jethro is doing well. Hope you and Mrs ** bounce back soon. Have you thought about next steps, it's what always picks me up after the fall. Be kind to yourselves in the meantime


----------



## freddypop

Welshflower - glad scan went well, congrats.

Michelle - great results on embryos, sorry they didn't get to both ovaries!! Good luck for your call sat/mon.

Gwennie - well done on your first jab, it's not so bad really.

MrsR - good luck for baseline on wed.

** - sorry your feeling down, it's such a hard road! You have given great support here & hope that everyone here can help you through.

Afm - baseline tomorrow. Here we go! Feeling very strange today, very emotional & up/down. Looking forward to tomorrow but tinged with sadness at the timing. It's a year on Monday since I spent the night in hospital after missed miscarriage, not the nicest experience. Once Monday is gone I think I will improve.

Hope everyone else is well. Thinking of u all. Hope 2 ww is going ok for those in it. X

F. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - big hugs, it's natural to feel emotional. I'm a mixture of excited and scared! Hope scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Michelle v...........icsi      et 2nd or 4th
newbee28.........ivf        june
Isis.....................icsi      june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany..................ivf        sorting thyroid
dwrgi..................ivf        awaiting dates
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

i have taken some girls off the list who i havn't heard from for quite a while, sorry if i have done wrong just shout me and i will put you straight back on again with updates.

loopy              pupo    otd    8th  may bfp  scan 28th may 
Welsh flower  pupo    otd    7th  may bfp  scan 30th may  well done welsh 
bexi2000        pupo    otd    3rd june
lisap72          pupo    otd
Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june

sorry to be taking you off the list staceyemma.


----------



## michelle.v

Thank you **, can't wait to be at the bottom of the list!!

Nice to see you back, just got to take each day as it comes, have you got any hols coming up?

Freddypop, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully you will soon be off the blocks   

Good luck to all you jabbers!  Won't be long now


----------



## rocky1

**- Thankyou so much for your warm welcome and good luck wishes esp when you are feeling so low yourself, i know ive only just began my journey and just joined the thread but i know what its like to feel down about all this and the thought of not being a mummy is heartbreaking, its a really difficult time and i hope you pick yourself up and stay strong, good luck to you for whatever your next step is. 

Hi everybody else hope you are all ok and all those on your 2ww taking it easy, although i havent experienced treatment myself yet i can see how exhausting and draining it can be, so stay strong and keep positive,  best of luck to all and heres hoping eberybodys dreams come true some day xx


----------



## Audrey H

Happy 1st of June to you all  

Kara - Sorry to hear that you have been in hospital. I hope that you are feeling better.  xxxx

Jen - how are you?  I hope that you are hanging in there and not giving in to the plastic wrapper on the HPT   xxxx

Mrs T  - it's good to be back   Hope that the jabs are going well xxxx  

Bexy - hope that you are ok and taking things easy xxxx  

Lills - hope that arm of yours is getting better.  Take care xxxx  

Gwennie - so glad that your first jab went ok, well done on being brave, you deserve all the ice cream you can handle  xxxx 

Mrs R - how is the sleepiness going?  I hope you are awake long enough to read this  xxxx

fredddypop - good to hear that af showed up for you too.  GL for your appointment today xxxx

Michelle - glad that you made it through ec.  It's fab that you have 3 little embies coming along and I wish you all the luck for et whichever day it is.  You will be fine once your little ones are snuggled inside xxxx  afm - yep we went to Spain and had a little holiday and an appointment too thanks to Amanda referring us over there.  We have to go back for et sometime too, shame  xxxxx 

Welsh flower - such lovely news. Congrats on your wonderful scan and one beautiful little heartbeat.  Make sure you keep us updated.  What's next for me is I wait for af to show and then I start on my drugs and the programme kicks off - not sure when that will be though. xxxx

newbee - Hope you're ok. Good luck with your scan today.  Sounds like you have a bumper crop there. xxxx

Jo - hope you're ok.  What plans do you have for the next step? xxxx

Stacey - How are you doing?  I think pregnant women tend to follow us all round!!  I'm sure that Amanda will have a good plan for you.  I like your new pic by the way  xxxx

Bexi - How are you?  Are you still cramping?  I hope that everything is ok and that you make it to Sunday with a positive result xxxx

Dwrgi - How are you doing?  Hope that you are ok and looking forward to having a week from work.  Of course I don't mind you asking - I'm 44 and rising! low amh is rubbish but we will get there in the end xxxx

** - sorry to hear that you and mrs ** are having shades of grey, but there will be some sun shine coming from behind those clouds so don't despair.  Things will be happy again at the manor  - Things are looking good at ivi - they seem really nice and professional too, so heres hoping  xxxx 

Les - how's it going?  Any news? xxxx

Lots of love to all the ladies that I missed and I hope that the long weekend is a time for relaxing

hugs,  Audrey xxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Audrey- lovely to have you back! Missed your posts. Hope the waiting doesn't last too long and you can get cracking x

freddypop-   from me too, hope scan went well today and you're ready to go. Can't begin to imagine that mix of emotions. Thinking of you x

Michelle- GL for et, hope that PMA is still going strong x

**- Thinking of you both, and as Audrey said, hope the shades of grey will disappear with time. X

Welsh- think I missed your post- huge CONRATULATIONS, you must be over the moon. So pleased for you x

Mrs T- hope youre ok too. Will probs have more questions for you later  - lol!!!! Thanks again for your help last night x

Big hugs to Dwrgi, Lills, Bexy, Kara, Newbee, Rocky, Newbee, Mrs R- and anyone else I've accideently missed- AND HAPPY FRIDAY and BANK HOLIDAY to everyone xxxxxx 

Gwen xxx


----------



## freddypop

Michelle - good luck for call tomorrow x

Newbee - how was your scan today, hope it went well x

Kara - how are you feeling. Has the infection cleared for you now? X

Mrs T & Gwennie - how are the injections going ladies? X

Afm - scan went well. All good to go. First injection this morning, decided to do all injections early so out of the way for the day. Had a bit of a meltdown this afternoon - been in tears on & off for few hours!! Silly me! Feel much better now tho as its all out of my system. Can't believe we're here again!! Scan next Friday to see how things are going. Can feel my ovaries pulsing already tho so know the drugs are working.

F. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Freddypop - just wanted to send you a big hug.   Sorry to hear you are having a tough time, hope now you've got it all out that you'll feel better. I'm glad you're on the way


Audrey Hun - will reply to you tomorrow x


----------



## Tan1982

Hi everyone thanks for welcome, I had bloods back and  been matched to a recipient but I'm a carrier of cystic fibrosis so my recipients husband/partner gotta be tested now so more waiting    But I suppose good things come to those who wait as they say. Thinking of you all at your different stages of treatment. I was wondering if there was any certain foods to eat now before treatment to help and during treatment and after ET? 




Love tan1982


----------



## michelle.v

Good Evening All!

Freddypop and Gwen - well done on getting your 1st jabs out of the way - they are not that bad are they    Mrs T, you are an experienced pro, but sending you good luck as I know they dont get easier the more you do them!

Audrey how lovely having little mini breaks - something nice to look forward to, maybe will be better as you will be more relaxed and in holiday mode?

Tan - sorry to hear that you are delayed, its best to get these things checked out though.  Good to eat loads of protein, eggs, chicken.  I have been taking a load of vitamins, if you look on Angelbumps Fertility Protocol on here she has listed a load of vitamins that may help.  My hubby has been taking them too for 3 months and his sperm sample has improved loads. - Good luck hun   

I am excited and scared all at the same time - should be getting a call 'early' tomorrow morning to let me know if I am having ET tomorrow at 11 or if it will be Monday.  As I only have 3 eggs would they risk taking them to blast?  I think I will be having the ET tomorrow......
I will soon be pregnant - how exciting!! (pupo anyway)

Michellexx


----------



## Audrey H

Good Bank Holiday Weekend Morning  

Michelle -  for the phone call this morning and et if you are having it today.  Can't wait to hear that you're pupo  xxxxx    It's quite nice going away, it doesn't stop the nerves but the sunshine helps   xxxx

Gwennie - lovely to be back and thank you    How's everything going? xxxx

Mrs T - I look forward to it xxxx

Tan - Great news that you have been matched to a recipient, hope that you won't have to wait for long. GL for your cycle xxxx

Bexy - I hope the bunting stayed where you put it   xxxxx

I will be back later - sorry  

hugs, Audrey xxxxxxx


----------



## Isis39

Hello Everyone

Just popping in to say hello again - haven't been around for a while as I have been away on holiday and also my treatment has been pushed back - EC will now be in week of 6 August.  

Seems ages away - in a way can't wait to start but also feeling quite a bit of trepidation about getting back on the rollercoaster.  Am trying to think of lots of fun things to do over the next 2 months to take my mind off it.

Best of luck Michelle and everyone else cycling. 

Hope everyone has a great Bank Holiday weekend.  Take care. xx


----------



## LisaP72

Hi all, just got back from our break away. It's been a real roller coaster week for us, I started spotting last Sunday but it only lasted 2 days and cleared by Monday evening. I resisted testing until yesterday morning, I just couldn't wait any longer, test showed a really really faint second line. I did another today and it's the same, i think it's an evaporation line as it showed after around 10 mins on both tests. My DH is still clinging on to hope but I think it's all over for us. Am going to buy a clear blue to test tomorrow morning and hopefully that will give us a clear result. I thought testing the day before test date would give a clear result but I don't know for sure. Big day tomorrow.

Have had af pains since transfer, so gutted!

I hope everyone is ok and am crossing my fingers for you all  

Lisa xx


----------



## michelle.v

Hello

Just back from clinic, I have 2 lovely embies on board Tommy and Daisy, one 11 cell and one 6 cell.  The other one is looking like a day 4 embie ( on day 3) so they were not able to grade it as it has all merged, they will watch that one until Monday and possibly freeze.

Amanda and Yvonne are so lovely - really look after you well, I got really emotional when I saw them on the screen, couldn't stop crying!!

Has anyone heard of a day 3 (which should be 6/7/8 cell being 11 cell?  Helen didnt say why this could have happened?

Im off to bed now as I have been up since 1.30 with Morgan in A&E, hurt his elbow on the trampoline yesterday and woke up screaming in the night - hes all fine now.  So I will catch up with all you lovlies later!

Michellexx


----------



## Audrey H

Good afternoon  

Isis - not long until August, time is spinning on and it will soon be your turn. Hope that your holiday was a good one, nice and relaxing xxxx

Lisa - sorry to here that you have been having a stressful week.  Shame that it happened when you should have been relaxing on your break.    It sounds positive to me, I think that you will be posting your good news tomorrow.     Good luck to you and DH xxxx

Michelle - congrats on being pupo.    Come on Tommy and Daisy, they sound like a good pair of embies to me, 11 cell, wow you will be having an intellectual    I'm so glad that all went well for you and I bet you cried because I would have too    Good news that Morgan is ok, those trampolines can be too bouncy sometimes.  Hope you and the new additions get some snuggling down, you deserve it xxxxx


----------



## newbee28

Happy weekend everyone!!

Had scan another scan yesterday and need to continue jabs until Monday as lead follicle not quite 18 (it's 17) and the fingers crossed I will have EC either on Wed or Thurs  

How is everyone doing? 
Gwennie - glad your getting to grips with the injections  
Michelle - huge congrats on your PUPO!!! Loving the names  

A big hello to Freddypop, Audrey, Dwrgi .....and to everyone else.  Hope you all enjoy the extended weekend xx


----------



## Audrey H

newbee - hope that follie grows to 18     so that ec can be on Wednesday
Hope that you are having a good extended weekend too.  What have you been up to?

In fact what has everyone been up to? Share all your fun stories xxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Michelle - sounds fab huni - well done - hope you are getting some well deserved rest!!

Newbee - well done on your scan huni xx

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Michelle - congrats on being pupo

Lisa - good luck for testing tomorrow

Newbee - not long to wait now, you're nearly there. Are you back in for another scan Monday?


----------



## Gwennie

Evening all!

Michelle- Congrats!! Hope Tommy and Daisy are very happy in their new home! Make sure you take care of yourself now x

Newbee- Hoping your follies grow even bigger and stronger over the weekend- huge good luck for EC next week. Take care x

Lisa- hope tomorrow brings you the best news ever. FC for you x

Audrey- Hope youre having a lovely weekend? X

Mrs T- How are you my lovely buddy? Good I hope x

Freddy- Hope youre doing better today, been thinking of you x

Hello JK- hope youre doing Ok too x

Well, I've spent most of the day trying to avoid all things Jubilee-had enough of the hype! Had a lovely stroll through Cardiff with thousands in their Welsh tops!! Just done injection No3- getting an expert now, and the promise of something sweet at the end always helps  

Helo mawr i Dwrgi, Isis, Tan, Rocky, Mrs R, **, Kara and everyone else. Hope youre all having a relaxed, long weekend x

Off to get my protein fix and enjoy the final of The Voice- I love Danny, and Tom of course!!!

Love, Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - I'm good thanks. Keeping busy, makes the time pass more quickly. I'm glad the jabs are going well for you, what's the treat tonight? It's minstrels for me. I'm looking forward to the Voice too, but Will.i.am is my fave, he's dope!


----------



## Gwennie

LOL Mrs T, Wil just cracks me up, have to agree with you- with all his 'ummmmming'  and 'so' at the start of every sentence. Love the Black Eyed Peas though. Loving Tom's dicky tonight too! Wwwww, minstrels, love them with a mug of hot tea. Kinder Stick for me tonight   Enjoy! ( wil and the minstrels  ) x


----------



## LisaP72

Thanks so much Gwen & Mrs Thomas


----------



## Siany

Michelle, congratulations on being PUPO. x

Lisa,   for a BFP for you tomorrow. x


----------



## kara76

Michelle congrates on being pupo. 6 to 8 cells is usual for day 3 but sometimes embryos can be a little quicker and slower too of course.


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Gwen- glad to hear the injections are going well  it does get to feel
Like part of the daily routine I actually look forward to them now as I think each one is a step closer :-s


Newbee - hope that follie gets to 18 soon fingers x you get the news for ec sooner than later

Michelle- great news on being pupo hope tommy and daisy cwtch in tight x

Lisa- good luck for tmr hun

Hi to Audrey, siany, mrs t, jk1, Isis, tan, freddypop ** and any one else I missed hope u are all well xx


----------



## michelle.v

Thanks Kara, its hard not to worry about everthing isn't it   
Thank you all for your congratulations        that they like their new home

Lisa - WIshing you all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow hun, looking forward to your good news     

Newbee I am sure they will all be cooked by the time you have your scan on Wed, keep eating the protein    

Mrs T, Gwen, Mrs R and Freddy, each day is a jab closer !  A sweet treat seems like a good incentive   

What a pity the weather is a washout for tomorrow,so many street parties and fetes planned, hpefully we will have a dry Mon or Tue to make the most of the bank hols!  Enjoy whatever your up to!  Michellexxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

newbee28.........ivf        ec  6th june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
Adele.................fet        June/July 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Isis.....................icsi      ec 6th august
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

bexi2000        pupo    otd    3rd june
lisap72          pupo    otd    3rd june
Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    

newbee well done your on top.
michelle congrats your at the bottom.


----------



## Jen.80

Michelle congratulations on being PUPO, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you  

Bexi & Lisa good luck with testing today


----------



## michelle.v

Bexi and Lisa - Good Luck girls!!xx


----------



## LisaP72

Hi all,

Have tested and have BFN, we're devastated. Sadly it's the end of the line for us but truly wish everyone all the luck in the world. It's such a difficult process and not sure where to go from here. I wish someone could take this pain away.

Praying for all of you  

Lisa x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry Lisa


----------



## Gwennie

Lisa, so sorry x


----------



## staceyemma

So so sorry to hear your news Lisa xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Lisa so sorry hun


----------



## newbee28

So sorry Lisa. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Siany

Lisa, so sorry. x


----------



## lillsbills

Lisa, heart goes out to you and DH. Hold onto each other


----------



## farm boy

lisa p.
we are so sorry to see it has not worked for you and your dh.
i hope that you will be able to find a way, somehow.
all at ff would wish you all the luck for the future on any path you may find yourselves, you never know we may see you there.
so sorry for you, i cannot give you any help with the pain i'm afraid but the love of your family and friends will i hope see you through. 
if you feel we are in any way able to help then you just ask, and we will do.

all our best,
the **'s.


----------



## HJones0809

thinking of you Lisa xx so sorry to hear your news - take care lovely xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Lisa so sorry to hear your sad news, take care of yourself


----------



## kara76

Oh lisa I am sorry. It so heartbreaking when it doesn't work and its the end of the road. Words fail to express my feelings


----------



## jk1

Lisa - i'm so sorry to hear your news hun - sending you hugs xxxxx


----------



## Bexi2000

Well in limbo land 4 us at the moment think its a chemical pregnancy?? Bfp yesterday and faint bfp and negative on 2 diff tests 2day! Amanda told me to test in mornin but it sounds like a chemical pregnancy. Feel so sad my heart hurts  

Sorry about the me post hope u are all ok and sorry Lisa about ur bfn hope ur ok xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexi - so very sorry. Really hope you get a strong result tomorrow. Big hugs


----------



## kara76

Bexi what tests did you use as it can make a difference.


----------



## Jen.80

Bexi so sorry   for a miracle tomorrow morning


----------



## Gwennie

Bexi- so sorry to read your post, really hope tomorrow brings you much better news   x

Lisa- thinking of you too x

Gwen xx


----------



## newbee28

Hi!

Had scan this morning and going ahead with EC on Thursday. Nervous but looking forward. Hoping and praying there's plenty of eggs    

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying extended weekend. Battery low so sorry for short message 
Xxx


----------



## Bexi2000

Thanks all don't know what to do with myself it's such a hard thing to come 2 terms with! Kara I used a clear blue digital that was bfp yesterday afternoon and first response again bfp yesterday but clear blue digital this mornin 1st this was bfn and I used a clear blue easy read with the + or - and it was a very faint +  xx


----------



## Audrey H

Lisa - so sorry to read your news.  Sending you lots of hugs     xxxx

Bexi - Also sorry to read your post.  Could it be that you just haven't got enough hcg in your blood stream yet and that you should test in a couple of days time?  I really hope that your faint positive gets stronger xxxx  

newbee - great news on the scan, sending loads of good luck for ec on Thursday.  You will be fine, you are almost there     xxxx


Hope that everyone else is ok and enjoying the weekend....

Lots of love, Audrey xxxxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi all

Bexi did you ring the clinic?  I am sure Amanda would give you the answers you need, horrible stressful business isn't it   . Hope you get a lovely strong bfp in the morning    

Hi Audrey, today has been nice, thank god no rain   , went to a fete in Reynoldston Gower, good old fashioned fun, three legged races, tug of war, tea and refreshments in the village hall, like going back in time   .  Have you been upto anything nice?

Newbee, Good luck for Thursday, the team are lovely and I know you will be fine.  Of course it is not the most pleasant thing you could be doing to get preggers but hey, if IVF wasnt around we would be going   .  You wont feel a thing the drugs are fab   

Had a call from the clinic today our last embie did not make it to blast it has arrested    worried now, hoping that Tommy and Daisy are still OK, wish I had a crystal ball, or a scanner at home (now that would be dangerous lol).  Im only 2 days in and finding it hard to take my mind off things already   

Michellexx


----------



## freddypop

Hello everyone – sorry haven’t been on for a few days just needed a rest from things really.

Firstly – LisaP72 – so sorry that it was a BFN for you, take care and stay strong. X  

Bexi2000 – sorry to hear of your hpt test results it sounds very frustrating and upsetting. I hope you are able to get a clear result soon and that it is a positive one. X  

Michelle.V – congrats on being PUPO, hope you are resting well. It is a shame about your remaining blast but try to concentrate on Tommy & Daisy as they are in the right place all snuggled up. X  

Newbee28 – excellent news on EC for Thursday, bet you can’t wait now. Nearly there. Good luck. X

Isis39 – sorry that your cycle dates have moved to August, but it will be here before you know it. X

JK1 – just wanted to send my thoughts to you. I have read this thread from the start and know you have had a tough time. I hope you can look forward now and plan ahead. X

Gwennie & Mrs T – how are you both? Have you had enough of the protein and water yet?!!! You are right little treats do help to get through. Mine was mint aero yesterday. When are your next scans ladies? Thank you for both thinking of me, the hugs really helped. Xx  

AFM – I’ve had a mixed weekend after my mini breakdown on Friday!!! Saturday & Sunday I went out with my sister, niece & nephew which was really lovely. Yesterday I woke up with a really sore throat & cold and spent most of the day in bed. Loved watching the Jubilee concert last night though, really enjoyed it. Feeling ok today, just really tired, I think it’s a mix of fighting cold and injections taking effect. I’d forgotten how tiring this process is, it’s been over a year since I did a full cycle!! Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow though! However, another day closer to next scan on Friday. Yeah!

F. x


----------



## jk1

Bexi - sorry to hear about the tests really hope it's a strong one in the morning xx

Freddy - thank you hun, it has been hard and I can't say it's getting easier with time as my heart is still broken.  I am just keeping my head down and getting on with things like we all have to I guess, I do read what's going on here though every few days - haven't managed to tear myself away yet! Xxxx

Hope everyone has had a nice break and been enjoying the celebrations

Jo xxxxx


----------



## adele10495

Hiya All,


              I have not posted for a while I have been reading all your posts! I am going through FET in August/September and when I had a consultation with Amanda she recommended Medicated cycle as my periods have been irregular. Last month I had a period 0n day 29 so that was my first normal period in 6 months. I have been back on 1 metformin, baby aspirin and pregnancy vitamins for over 2 months now. I can't go on the pill due to blood clots in the family. I have pcos and I would love to do a natural cycle! What meds would I take if I can't go on the pill and has anyone else been in this situation. I wish everyone great success and hopefully we will get more bfps these coming summer months


----------



## Bexi2000

It was a bfn this morning, so I suppose it's a chemical pregnancy not 2 sure what that really is mind! Was I pregnant or not? Really confused today and heartbroken do not know where to go from here!
I could not get hold of Amanda this mornin so I'll try the clinic in the mornin and maybe book a follow up app!!


----------



## lillsbills

Bexy - so very very sorry..    no words can make you feel any better, but know we are here to support you all we can.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexi - I'm so sorry for your negative today. A chemical pregnancy is a very early miscarriage. In your case it seems you started to get implantation. Amanda said to me that the most likely explanation is a chromosomal problem with the embryo. I agree that the best thing to do is to organise a follow up ASAP so Amanda can answer all your questions. Again, I'm really sorry. Big hugs

Newbee - good luck for EC Thursday, hope trigger is at a reasonable time for you and you enjoy your drug free day. I'm not far behind you 

Michelle - don't worry about no frosties, you have the best on board. You had no frosties when you got Morgan so you should know more than most it doesn't mean anything. Keep up the pma. 

Freddypop - I'm glad to hear you are felling better, keeping busy is the only way I cope with this rollercoaster. Time with my own thoughts is guaranteed to get me down. Hope your cold goes away quickly. And at least it's a really short week, yay. I'm ok with the protein and water, been at it long enough! I had first scan yesterday, all ok so far and back for second scan Saturday

Jo - hope you are ok, you know where I am Hun. 

Gwennie - how are you doing? Hope you are getting expert with the jabs now. What's your treat today? Mine was a krispy Kreme apple doughnut, yum yum 

Lills - how are you Hun? How's the saving going?

Adele - I have used norethisterone to bring on a bleed but I don't know if it would be suitable for you, best discuss it with the clinic

Audrey Hun - Hay, how are you, lol

Siany - how much longer before the next tests? 

Mrs R & HJones - hope you are ready! 

Jen - hope you are doing ok

Dwrgi - how are you? Good to see you back on the list. Did you decide to go for extra tests before, sorry of I've missed your news

** - how are you and Mrs ** doing? Have you decided on next steps yet?

Hope everyone else is good and enjoyed the long weekend


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Bexi- I'm so sorry for ure news stay stong Hun

Mrs T- I'm so hoping everything is as it should be for both me and Hannah tmr just want to start the next step so I one step closer to my dream although I know there is still along way to go! How are u keeping??


Freddypop- hope u feel better soon Hun

Michelle- how are u keeping Hun?

X


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Thanks for replying to my post I goggled norethisterone and it says it is used to delay the period. Wouldn't I need something to bring period on or am I being blonde lol!!   I shall email Amanda and hopefully she will reply.


----------



## kara76

Bexi I am so very sorry to read your news. Please know we are all here for u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - norethisterone is taken from day 21 of the cycle and stopping the tabs after 5-7 days is what is brings on the bleed. I'm sure Amanda will get back to you soon


----------



## Gwennie

Bexi- so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself. Hope organising your follow up will help a little x

Newbee- WAW! That's come round quickly!! Huge POB LWC for Thursday hun!! X

Mrs T- I'm doing OK thanks, just been a little bit under the weather over past few days ( not enough to put me off the treats mind!!) Think it's just all a bit over whelming at times, and feeling six months pregnant already doesnt help!! Feels like I have at least 20 pingpong balls hanging on to my ovaries for all they're worth!! Have a scan tomorrow morning so will know more then!! Injections are going Ok too. Hope you are doing OK too- mmm Doughnut, sounds nice!! Hope yesterday's scan went OK for you xx

Freddy- glad youre on the up hun, such a rollercoaster of emotions- I've had a tiny insight during my first attempt, cant imagine how much more up and down even  more journeys are. Take care x

Jo- admiring your bravery and strength from afar x

Lisa-  

MrsRand hannah- huge good luck for next steps!

Michelle- The most important ones are where they should be- snuggling down as we speak no doubt! Take care x

Dwrgi, Lils, **, Adele, Audrey, Kara,Jen  hope youve all had nice long weekend x

Love,

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - 20 ping pong balls sounds very promising lol. Good luck for scan, let us know how it goes. My scan was fine thanks


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T- lol 'exaggeration' is my middle name!! glad all went OK yesterday, hope mine will be a positive step tomorrow. Do you know if youre still aiming for EC on 11th June? Just realised I've only got three days worth of Menopur left, do you know if I'll be able to have more from the clinic? Sorry for the questions!!!!!!   x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - lol, we'll see tomorrow. I'm expecting EC 11th or 12th according to previous cycle timings. Yep, you can collect more menopur from the clinic, you'll probably have another scan at the end of the week too depending on how you are doing. Fire away with any questions, no probs


----------



## Gwennie

MrsT-   thank you- you're a star, and deserve all the apple doughnuts in Wales xx


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Thanks for clarifying that for me I would rather do a natural fet cycle than a medicated cycle to be honest. I have such a sensitive stomach as I am gluten free   . 


Gwennie- I had a nice long weekend away in Rhyl north wales as we stayed in a caravan as dh sister lives there so we try and go there once a year. Took the mother-in-law with us and the twins of course! Always goes way to quick though lol! I hope you had a great long weekend. Dh is back in work tomorrow so if the weather is yucky I have to think of something to entertain the twins should be fun!!.






                            Anyway Take Care


                                  Adele xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Lisa & Bexi again I’m so sorry that this cycle hasn’t worked out for you both. Take care of yourselves  

Gwennie I hope your scan goes well today, sounds like you’ve got lots of follicles.

Newbee good luck with EC tomorrow  

Mrs T I’m glad your scan went well, good luck with your next one on Saturday.

I hope everyone had a lovely long weekend, take care  

AFM Sorry I have been absent but I have still been reading. I have been finding the 2ww quite stressful, much more than last time. I just don’t know what to think as I really don’t have a clue whether it has worked or not. The only symptom I’ve had is cramps but that could be implantation or AF. Last time I had really sore (.)(.) which I haven’t got this time. I’m supposed to test next Sunday but have decided to test on Saturday so we have got the whole weekend to get used to the result. I have been talking to Pinky & Perky   I just hope they have nestled in & our growing.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi all I hope you are all doing well I keep trying to read all your posts hoping and praying for some more BFP’s on this thread even though I don’t post.

** so sorry to read that things didn’t work out for you and Mrs ** I really hope you have some better luck soon. Thanks so much for asking after me I wasn’t sure whether I should post on this forum as I know how hard the journey is for so many of you. Just wanted to let you know that I had my first scan on 28th May and we saw a strong heartbeat so we’re over the moon. I’m still feeling a bit nervous about it all as it’s still early days so looking forward to my midwife appointment on the 19th June which is less than 2 weeks.

Michelle.v congrats on having Tommy and Daisy on board I hope the 2ww passes quickly and you get your BFP.

Freddypop glad to hear the scan went well and good luck with the injections.

Mrs T and Dwrgi I hope you lovely ladies are both keeping well. Mrs T I love Will.i.am too I can’t stop watching him lol!

Isis39 I hope the time passes quickly for your EC hun.

Lisa and Bexi2000 so sorry to hear that it was a BFN ladies my heart goes out to you both  

Newbee28 good luck for EC on wed or Thursday.

Jen.80 wishing you the best of luck in the 2ww.

Hi to jk1, gwennie, Audrey, adele10495, Siany, MrsR.2011 and anyone else I’ve missed.

Love to you all x


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi loopy glad that your in high spirits it must of been the best thing hearing that little heart beat 

Jen keeping my fingers x for pinky and perky


Sorry only short one I had my baseline today all is as it should be and iv started on the menopur however been unwell this afternoon sickness and headaches :-( hope ure all well tho xx


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
we are sorry to read that it has it has not worked out for you bexy, you can never be ready to recieve crap news i know, but the folks on the thread are always here and if it helps then please know you are among friends who understand.
all the best,

**..


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

newbee28.........ivf        ec  6th june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Isis.....................icsi      ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    

so sorry to be taking you off the list lisa and bexy.


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
here's hoping that you are okay, those of you who are coming up for tx good luck, we will be watching you.
thanks mrs thomas. we are okay-ish, still alive but jesus i have got wet this week.
yes we are having alot of discussion at the moment (over a nice pint again which is nice) and are talking very seriously about joining an adoption program. it was something that we had put a little thought into before but now we are looking at it much more as all other options are not really looking very likely to work for us.
it comes with it's own set of difficulties of course but hey thats life any way you look at it. and it comes with advantages too. 
i will not be worrying about pregnancy related health issues affecting mrs ** and by heck, those poor children who have ended up on the adoption program really do need our help, and that sure suits us here at ** manor.
i will keep you all posted as to the whats and wherefores if it looks like you'd all like to know about it ( if kara will let me  ) 
so you wont be getting rid of the **'s that easy.
mrs ** is already sorting out our office so that it may be used as a bedroom if we may be lucky enough to get that far.

nice boobs jen  
hi loopy. really glad you got in touch again. it is the best when we read how things have gone right for our ff's, good luck to you.
michelle i have not got your otd, hope your ok.
hello to you all.
extra good luck to you egg sharers you give the world hope.

**..


----------



## kara76

Mr ** u are part of our ff family and of course u must keep us updated.
I have friends that chose adoption after stopping fertility treatment and although it wasn't a first choice for them, it was the way the journey ended and wow its all worked out wonderfully for them. 2 friends of mine ended up adopting 9month olds and another an older toddler. It like ivf isn't easy to go through. I know one way or the other u will have human childen at ** manor


----------



## michelle.v

Hi ** - I am ok thank you, just trying not to go nuts over every twinge  . My OTD is 17th June (fathers day) Could be really good or really bad!!

We have been down the fostering road before, it is a long frustrating process, you will need loads of patience to get through the assessment process, but would be worth it. We were declined due to astranged family history (long story!) I have a friend who has adopted 2 children, one is now 4 and the other coming up to 2, she is a single parent and loving it, well worth the effort.

Hope you and Mrs ** acheive the family you are seaching for, we all deserve a little bit of luck and sunshine in our lives 

Loopy - HOORAY!!! so pleased for you, its fab when you see the heartbeat isnt it, are you going to find out if its pink or blue?

Jen - I am with you all the way hun, its awful isnt it  , not long for you now 2 more sleeps! 

Newbee, how did you get on? Hope your not too zonked 

Mrs T, thank you for your kind words, it is so hard not to worry about everything isn't it 

Mrs R , try and up your water, it helps with the side effects, you will seem like your drowing yourself tho 

I have been feeling a little weird, stabbing pains yesterday and a bit of sickness but nothing today, why o why do these 2 weeks take 3 years??

Michellexx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jen - hang on in there, Saturday is just 3 sleeps away. I know it's harder the closer to testing you get

Loopy - congrats. Its important to share the good news too, we have enough of the bad news here

MrsR - sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. Glad you are on the way though

** - so glad to hear you are both starting to look forward. I will be following your path to a man cub, it doesn't matter which route you take. I'm afraid to say you may be getting wet again this week

Michelle - the 2ww sucks, my only advice is to keep really busy

Gwennie - hope scan went well and you got to see all your ping pong balls!


----------



## Gwennie

Evening all, hope youre all OK x

MrsT- scan all ok today, one ovary lazier than the other, but Amanda was happy with progress so hopefully will be OK. Got another scan on Friday and then hopefully EC on Monday, fingers crossed. Hope youre doing OK? X

Jen- thinking of you, hoping time flies for you x

Loopy- I agree with all that's been said, it really it lovely to hear good news and definitely gives me hope. huge congrats, you must be over the moon, take care x

MrsR- Hope youre feeling a bit better by now, take it as easy as you can. I felt exactly the same x

**- so glad youre feeling a bit stronger and are able to take another step forward. I've no doubt at all that you will give a child a fantastic life. Take care x

Michelle- Gladyoure feeling a bit better- hope the last of the 2ww will go a little quicker x

Newbee- hope all went OK with you x

G xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - great news. It's natural to have one ovary do better than the other. So was it 21 lol? Here's hoping for EC for us both on Monday then x


----------



## Gwennie

Not quite 21 Mrs T lol!!! 6 on the left, 2 at 10 and the others between 14 and 17 and 1 15 on the other side. Not really sure if that's good or not, I think I was expecting more, but Amanda was happy and I trust her and am happy if she's happy! As DH said "slowly, slowly catch the monkey" and "Ouality over quantity" etc.....FC for both of us for Monday then- hey, we might be able to have a pyjama party mid-day feast, haha!!!! You've been a great support to me so far this cycle- would be apt if 11th was the big day for us both! Take care xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's a good result Hun. I had 6 on my best side too. Totally agree, if Amanda's happy that's good enough for me. Hope the 11th is a good day for us both. Keep me posted, hope those ping pongs are kind to you for the rest of the week!


----------



## Gwennie

Thanks for the re- assurance MrsT, will do. 6, hopefully, is the magic number then. Hope your ping pongs keep growing strong too x


----------



## lillsbills

Hi all, not posting much at the mo as have a poorly shoulder so trying to stay off computer when possible. Can't avoid it in work but trying to give my arm a rest when home.
Wanted to just say good luck to everyone cycling at the moment, Mrs T... COME ON....  We want good news Mrs, you too Gwennie..in fact daft thing to say but come on all of you, pull your fingers out, we need some happiness on here.

Mrs T - saving up became adding it to the mortgage, waiting for the phone call from Espania any day .. 'gulp!,

** - dear man.. You and Lady ** deserve soo much happiness. I work with a chap who adopted a lad 9 years ago, they have just (2weeks ago) given a home to the most adorable, chubby cheeked little angel going. He is 16 months, and whilst it is a tragedy for him to find himself needing a mum and dad, how lucky he is for the life he will now have.. He has found a home with an amazing couple and already say they would never be without him.  Ivf did not work for them either, but he wouldn't change a thing. It is a long process but soo worth it in the end.. You will make some little person so happy and get soo much happiness back in return xx

Dwrgi - status update required please?

Love to all xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - woo hoo, that is great news. Can't think of a better reason to add to the mortgage. Hope your shoulder gets better soon. Keep us posted


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all 
I did the first menopur injection last night nearly had a break down as got most of it on kitchen table rather than in the syringe! I've got to mix 3 pots with one water - any tips would be much appreciated! 
Hannah x


----------



## Gwennie

Morning Hannah- no tips unfortunately, I'm a bumbling novice myself!! But after 7 days I can say it does get easier as the hands shake a little less. Hopefully tonight will be a little easier for you x

Lils- glad to see youre ready for the next round, good luck for it! We did exactly the same as you, just put a lump sum on the morgage! As my DH said,"  what do you dream of the most- a conservatory or a baby?" The decision took less than  a nanosecond!! X

Hello erveryone on this miserable Thursday!! 

G xx


----------



## newbee28

Hi guys,

Well had EC this morning. All went well. Sean and Tejura were extremely nice and the nurse (can't remember her name) it was a little uncomfortable but feeling fine (a little campy) 
Resting at home now. Bit gutted though they only collected 6 eggs out of 13 folicles so I'm hoping and praying that some will fertilise    

Expecting phone call tomorrow to see how they're doing.

Hope everyone is ok
Xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Newbee good to hear EC went well, 6 is a good number. I hope you get good news tomorrow  

Hjones as Gweenie said the injections get easier with practice. Just take a deep breath & take your time & I’m sure you will be fine.

Lills hope you’re feeling better soon.

Michelle I hope the 2ww is going quickly for you.

** good to hear you have a plan. I know adoption can be a hard journey but so rewarding in the end.

AFM nearly made it just 2 more sleeps


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

newbee28.........ivf        ec  6th june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Isis.....................icsi      ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

HJones - hope I'm not too late for you. Before you use the water tap the top because this often an air lock in the top which spills out the water. Don't worry about how much water you have because remember its only a carrier for the drug. And it's ok to be concentrated, I use one water to 6 vials. Hope it's less stressful tonight, I remember being in tears doing my first ever menopur and making a right mess of it

Newbee - well done on 6, I hope your call comes early in the morning


----------



## HJones0809

Thank you all! Tonight's went a bit better  
Newbee well done on your six! Hope your resting up x 
Hannah x


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Hannah,  I second Mrs T, it is the air that you pump into the small powder bottle that pushes the stuff back out (too much air pressure)
Try and make sure you dont have any air bubbles and slowly push the water in, fingers crossed it will be ok   

Newbee Congrats!  6 eggs is fab, the worst bit is over now hun    that they get on well together tonight   

Jen  how have you lasted this long, I am already twitchy about testing, DH offered to go buy be one today    Good on you girl you got more willpower than me   .  Sending you some baby dust    So looking forward to hearing your good news      

I really felt like AF was on her way this afternoon     really bloated and heavy belly, seems to have passed a bit now - hate hate hate the 2ww    .  Off on hols for a week Sat morning so I will be offline, hopefully it will take my mind off it - I will prob test on Tue, 10dp 3dt, (if I last that long)

Good luck to you all, will have 1 million pages to catch up with when I get home     group hugs to all of you Michellexx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Jen- not long now send lots of   for u

**- hope all is well with u and mrs ** it nice to see your making plans for future

Newbee - gd luck for phone call

Afm - just a quickie re menopur eeeek!!!! I have the syringe a green mixing needle and orange injecting needle do I use the green needle to suck water up or do I just insert syringe into water bottle and sort of tip it in lol I know I use the green to put it into powder then suck back up but I can't remember what Lorraine showed me for water. Thanks

P.s feeling much better today up'd the water /fluid and sickness / headache gone so big thanks to all for advice you really are some special ff xx


----------



## farm boy

hello our fertillity friends.
thankyou for your continuous support esspecialy these last few weeks which have been awfull. as always you seem to know how to say just the right things in order to make us feel better.

i was going to write more, in fact was all set to pen an essay, but we have been soaked so many times today we have decided to go for a pint.
laters.

**..


----------



## kara76

Newbee well done. 6 always a lucky number for me

Mrs use the green needle and syringe to suck the water up then put into the powder and suck back up and repeat if more than one vial. Inject with the orange needle


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Thanks kara  x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hannah - glad it went better tonight, it keeps getting easier

Michelle - is it my imagination or are you always on hols lol, you lucky thing.

MrsR - suck the water up and inject into the vial of powder. Once it's mixed suck it back up into the syringe and then change to the injecting needle so you don't blunt the injecting needle on the bottle. Hope that makes sense

** - a pint sounds like a very good idea after a day like today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - posts crossed. I should have know you'd beat me too it. Hope you are feeling well today hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - good luck for scan today x


----------



## freddypop

Loopy - congrats on your scan. X

** - good luck with the adoption Plans & keep us updated. X

MrsR & HJones - hope those injections are getting easier as the other ladies have given you lots of good advice. X

Newbee - well done on your 6 eggs hope you get a great phone call today for their update. X

Lillsbills - hope you are able to start your cycle soon. Good luck. X

Jen80 - good luck for testing tomoro. Fingers crossed for great result. X

Michelle - enjoy your hols, it should help make the time go quicker for you. X

Mrst & Gwennie - great scan results hope the next ones are better so you can plan your EC. X

Kara - hope you and family are well. X

F. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - do you have scan today too? If so good luck


----------



## newbee28

Just received the phone call from Lyndon and it 2 embryos which are normal and will be transferred tomorrow.

I was so panicky I didn't ask any questions I'm just glad that at least we have 2 to put back. Has anyone had successful day 2 embryos

Does this mean they are 2 cells? Think I'll have to ask more questions tomorrow.

I am praying that they will develop    
Xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Newbee well done you've got to embryos   The first time I met Lyndon was at ET & he was lovely. He talked through it all & explained everything. So try not to worry he will answer all your questions & you will get to see your embryos. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## freddypop

Yes Mrs T first scan today. Feeling really bloated now though so hope it looks good. Do you have anymore scans soon?

Newbee well done on your embryos, good luck for transfer tomorrow. They'll be back in the best place. X

F. X


----------



## newbee28

Thank you Jen & Freddypop for your encouragement  
Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Newbee - Kara's Tyler was a day 2 embryo, that should be all the encouragement you need! What time are you in tomorrow? You'll be on the bottom of the list then, that's when the madness really begins


----------



## Jen.80

Freddypop & Gweenie good luck with your scans today  

** I hope you enjoyed your pint last night  

Michelle I don’t know about willpower but more likely scared of the result. I hope you have a nice holiday, a good way to make the time go quickly  

AFM well its D day tomorrow, I just don’t know what to expect. Come on Pinky & Perky


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for all the lovely messages ladies.

Jen.80 wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow hun       x


----------



## kara76

New yep my tyler is a day 2 embryo, I got 2 embryos from 6 eggs and on day 2 had a 2 and a 4 cell transferred


----------



## Gwennie

Hia everyone, hope you're all OK- talk about windy!!!! 

Jen- got everything crossed for you and Pinky And Perky for tomorrow. Wishing you the best news possible x

Newbee-  fab news on your two embryos! Will be thinking of you tomorrow x

Freddy- hope your first scan went OK x

Mrs T- Thanks for your message and for thinking of me-  you doing OK? Hope you'll rest up a bit over the weekend Mrs !!

Hello Loopy and Kara- hope youre both OK xx
AFM- last scan down, and all set for EC on Monday. Amanda was great, as usual, and really positive about my follicles, all seemed to have grown a bit, from what I could see anyhow!! Not as many as I thought, but am remaining positive ( well trying to!!)  Am expecting a phone call later to confirm times. Nerves and reality have most certainly kicked in now!!!

Catch up with you all later, off to fill up the third hot water bottle of the day!! 
Love, G x x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Gwennie just wanted to wish you the best of luck for the phone call later and EC on Monday       xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - that's brilliant news, another step closer


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, so sorry to be MIA, busy busy busy marking exams, and no time for anything other than that.

Huge good luck to everybody approaching EC, ET and scans.  Very exciting and am sure there will be lots of good news on here very soon!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jen - loads of luck for tomorrow,  we are due some good news so fingers crossed

Freddypop - hope scan went well, I'm in tomorrow for my scan

Gwennie - really no need to be nervous Hun, they take such good care of you, you'll sleep all the way through. Defo stay positive, it's the best way


----------



## Gwennie

Thanks Mrs T- in nice and early Monday morning!! Staying positive is the way forward for sure. I know they'll all take good care of me, just hope my body will keep to its side of the bargain!! Huge good luck for you for tomorrow hun,  xx

Thanks Loopy xx

Dwrgi- had contemplated sending a search party out for you   Falch clywed bo' ti'n OK, paid a boddi yn yr holl bapure 'na!! Cymer ofal xx

G xx


----------



## farm boy

newbee heres hoping it all goes well for you three tomorrow.

jen. i am really hoping that tomorrow you get the best news anyone could ever recieve. what more can i say. good luck.

hello all.
hey dwrgi.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Diolch Gwennie!  211 lawr, 147 i fynd!!!

Jen, good luck tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Sorry for lack of personals - my concentration is dreadful at the moment!! just wanted to wish good luck to all for scans EC and ET this wkend xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Jen - good luck for tomorrow, we are all   for wonderful news xx


----------



## Siany

Evening ffs.

Jen, good luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you, Pinky and Perky. x

Newbee, i hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow. x

Mrs T, good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Team orange is very quiet at the moment, but you are in my thoughts. x  
I had my thyroid retest today(thanks for asking) so hope to have the results by the middle of next week.  Hoping the result are now below the magic number 2.

Freddypop, hope your scan went well today. x

Gwennie, good luck for EC on Monday. x

Michelle, hope you enjoy your hols. x

Hannah and Mrs R, I hope the injections are getting easier.  x

** and Mrs **, good luck with the next step of your journey.  As you say, there are children that need wonderful parents like you so much.  Your journey may be taking a different route to the original one, but will deliver you to parenthood.  You are special people who would be giving a child/children such a wonderful gift.  x

Lills, hope you hear from Spain soon. x

Dwrgi, at least the sun hasn't been shining while you have been marking the exams!  I have made a tentative start at report writing this week.  x 

Jo, I know you are reading hun, and I hope that you are ok. x

Hi to Adele, Mrs B, Bexi, Bexy and anyone I have missed.


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

Siany - you know me so well!! I have pm'd you xx

Jen - good luck today - will be thinking of you xxx

Mrs t - good luck for your scan xxx

Lills - how are you - hope your shoulder isn't playing up too much and fingers crossed regarding the mortgage xxx

Sorry not too many personals - it's early andon kev's phone.

Hope everyone has a good weekend - the sun is shining thank goodness!!

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## freddypop

Jen - good luck for testing today. Thinking of you. X

Newbee - hope you have smooth et & rest up after. X

MrsT - hope this scan goes well and you can have EC on Monday. Do you know how many follies you've got? X

Gwennie - great news from your scan. Hope you hear soon about last injection times. Good luck for Monday bet you can't wait now. X

Jo - hope you have a lovely weekend too. X

Afm - first scan went well. Roughly 6/7 on left and 8 on right just hope they all have eggs in them!! Back Monday for scan & intralipids, & then EC on Wednesday. Very pleased. Still have a horrible sore throat & cold though which wont seem to go. Wonder if the steroids are stopping me fight it!! Very drained & so tired, just feel like staying in bed for a week!! 

F. X


----------



## Jen.80

Well I’m in shock as it’s a   
I prepared myself for a negative due to lack of symptoms & was actually shaking when I did the test. DH & I our thrilled but cautious after last time. I just   that it works this time as we want it so much. I can't stop smiling   Thank you everyone for your support


----------



## adele10495

Jen- Congrulations on your B.F.P    nice to have some wonderful news for a change on this thread. Goodluck to everyone else on this roller coaster of a journey!!


----------



## Audrey H

Wow Jen, congratulations,    Fantastic news

Wishing you a Happy and healthy 9 months ahead for you and your DH xxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Jen-   Brilliant, so pleased for you! Huge congrats- lovely news Xx

Freddy- great progress at first scan, f/c for Wednesday for you and hope youre feeling better soon. Take care xx

Mrs T- good luck for scan, thinking of you xx

AFM- have decided that, tomorrow morning, I am going to get up at 3.30am and stand below the birds' nests outside and chat continuously 'til Dawn- see how they blwmin like it!!!! AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!! Rant Over.   

Happy Saturday all! 
Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Jen, a great start to the weekend!


----------



## Audrey H

Gwennie -   that is funny.  I know all about those little birdies singing in the early morn too.  My DH just pointed out that if you do stand under the nest and they decided to drop any birdy business on you, then you will have their good luck for Monday and well as ours too xxxxx  

Mrs T - love and   xxxxx

newbee - Good luck and I'm sure that everything will be fine.  Looking forward to seeing you pupo xxxx  

Freddy - hope that you are feeling better too. xxxx

Michelle - have a great time in Devon.  Hope that the sun shines   xxxx

Dwrgi - good luck with the marking. Not long to go now xxxxx

Les - any news?  Where have you gone? xxxx

Lills - I hope it's soon   xxxxx

Mrs B - Hope that you are ok and everything is going well.  Did I miss the news about your scan? xxxxx

** -   very good news xxxx

I have to go, there is a rugby match that I have to watch    

Lots of love to everyone mentioned and everyone I missed (sorry   ) xxxxxxx  Audrey


----------



## lillsbills

Jen... Whoooo ooo.. well done, bl%@dy fantastic..  

All we need now is a Wales win and it will be a cracking Saturday... Come on Wales..


----------



## kara76

Jen that's wonderful news. I didn't have any real signs.


----------



## newbee28

Huge Congratulations Jen! Whoop whoop!! 

Thank you everyone for your support. Had ET this morning and they have transferred 2 embies both 3 cells so really pleased. Still a long road but at least it's heading in right direction!!

Gwennie- the very best of luck for Monday. You will be fine xxx
Freddy- hope you're feeling better  
**- thank you for your good luck message and I guess I can be put on the pupo list!!! 

Hope everyone one is enjoying the sunshine. As Amanda advised before I left the clinic this morning to eat chocolate it would be rude not to listen!! ;-)
Xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Jen - that is absolutely fantastic news and cheered me up no end after the rugby    Will be thinking of you over the next few weeks.

Newbee - Congrats on being PUPO and the sun has come out to celebrate too!


----------



## freddypop

Jen - many congratulations on your BFP!!! Well done. X

Newbee - great news pupo at last eh!! Take it easy now. X

Gwennie - it's so annoying when the birds start singing at weird times. Anytime during the day is fine! X

F. X


----------



## Siany

Jen, congratulations on your bfp    I understand your concerns. x

Newbee, congratulations on being pupo.  Enjoy the chocolate!

Betty, how are you? x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Siany - just waiting, waiting and waiting! Hoping for natural FET in mid July but currently poas and haven't had the smiley face yet - as usual the body is not doing what it should when I want it too!  

I have been trying to keep up an eye on the board, but also need to distract myself a bit to try and mask how slow time seems to be going.  I think I need to get some patience!


----------



## Dwrgi

Jen-what amazing news, I am so pleased for you!!!!  Try not to worry and just enjoy it!!  Big    

Newbee-congrats on being PUPO!!  Now, complete rest for a few days and get the OH to wait on you hand and foot!!

Love to everybody,
Axxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Newbee - congrats on being pupo. We're you in room 1 this morning? I was in room 4 having my intralipids. Rest up now and enjoy the chocolate. 

Gwennie - hope trigger goes well tonight. I'll be just behind you Monday.

Bettyboo - good to see you back Hun

Siany - I'm sure that your thyroid is under control now and you will be on your way soon. Thanks for the support, I could do with team orange at the mo

Had scan today and EC confirmed for Monday but only 5 follies so hoping we are going for quality over quantity


----------



## Sarah411

Hey all been away for a while lots to check on here. Getting myself sorted slowly. I have started a new job moved house and set up my own magazine on line come and check out my web page. Join in and share your stories. Will catch up more when ive read back and caught up with it all. Hope your all well.

http://infertilityhd.webs.com/

Lots of love

Sarah xx


----------



## newbee28

Mrs T - yes I was! Ah I would have knocked if I'd known!! Good luck for Monday xxx


----------



## freddypop

MrsT - as you always say - it only takes one - so definatly quality for this go Hun. Hope trigger goes well tonight.  
Can I join team orange. I'll be in Monday for scan & intralipids so will be wearing orange flower in my hair, along with my work uniform!! Lovely combination!! 

I really need to up the PMA - any suggestions ladies!  

Sarah - will have a look at your magazine tonight. You've been a very busy lady!

F. X


----------



## kara76

New well done on being pupo 

Mrs t bone you know my thoughts hun, big snogs and bum rubs


----------



## freddypop

Gwennie - what time is your last injection?

MrsT have Pmd you.

F. X


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Jen- super duper news 

Newbie- congrats on being pupo

Mrs T, gwennie, - gd luck for Monday il also be there for my baseline 

Freddie - just thinking of oneday I may push my own pram always puts me in a gd mood

Sarah- I will have a look at that link

Afm- so after hearing so much about the book 50 shAdes of grey I decided to give it a go and I have been engrossed all day only pulling my self away to get my daily protein, water and ff fix lol I must say it helps pass the time!! Injections going well finally getting the hang of mixing menopur and suprising the supercir injection stings more :-s

Much luv x


----------



## Gwennie

Congrats on your new PUPO status Newbee- f/c for a lovely result for you xx

freddy- ovitrelle at 10pm tonight. Can anyone tell me if its more fiddly than the others? Looks a bigger needle!! But at least itll be the last one! Hope ur ok xx

Mrs R- glad injections and reading are going well   xx

mrsT- keep that fighting spirit strong xx

kara, Sarah, Betty, dwrgi - and anyone else I've missed   xx


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t good luck for monday will be thinking of you.


----------



## Siany

Gwennie, hope the trigger was ok tonight. x

Betty, hope you get your   soon.  

Sarah, wow you have packed a lot in!

Mrs T, you know the mantra... it only takes one...  and you do have a habit of hiding a few eggs from the old dildocam!    I will be wearing something orange in your honour on Monday. x

Mrs R, I found the suprecur stung too and I came out in hives.  I don't think I'll be using it next time though.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jen.80 massive congratulations Hun! So pleased for u and fantastic to have some good news.

Ladies can any of u help? I'm having a bit of a stress. I've changed my name but u should b able to work out who I am from profile pic.
A friend knows my old profile username and I'm really worried she's going to read the posts about us having fertility treatment it something we both want to keep private.
Is there any way I can delete previous posts I've started? Or my responses or delete me altogether and set up a new account?

Thanks x


----------



## kara76

Let me run this passed another mod and will get someone to pm you asap


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Kara x


----------



## farm boy

ravens list. 

Gwennie.............ivf  ec  11th june
mrs thomas.......imsi ec  11th june 
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
bettyboo.............fet      june
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Isis.....................icsi      ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june  
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june
newbee28.....pupo


jen. what really wonderfull news. we are so pleased for you.  good good good stuff.
newbee well done making it to the bottom.
gwennie you are on top, fab.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - thanks for keeping me company last night, big snogs and bum rubs are almost worth having a crap scan for!

Sarah - good to hear from you. Well done on the website

Freddypop - ill keep an eye out for your orange flower tomorrow

Gwennie - hope it went ok. I had the pre filled pen, I much prefer proper injection. Loads of luck for the morning, you'll be in there when I check in

Queenie - thanks so much Hun

Siany - I know I must listen to my own advice. I'm not very good at that though. Thanks for your support 

MrsB - hope its sorted soon so you aren't stressing. I can imagine how you feel

** - as much as I love being on top.   ,  Gwennie is actually just before me


----------



## farm boy

hello you super ladies.
.super news jen. it really is just lovely to get the good news on the thread. let this be the start of a period of great news that everyone will be joining. i may start a campaign 'no more bfn's.'
.have i got this right, mrs t, gwennie and freddiepop are all on top? hope so good luck girls.
.newbee glad to see you all the way down there, good luck to you 3. otd please.
.hello mrs b. glad your okay dwrgi.
.thanks audrey i will be in touch.

afm.
i  have an interveiw with the adoption agency on weds, but think they will turn us down as we are still so close to our last fertility tx.
hopefully they will be able to give us things we can sort out over the next few months to make things easier for the future. any way i've made that up so may be wrong but we will be finding out soon enough.
thank you all again for for your support, ff should make medals and you'd all get one
kara you do good work on here, thankyou.

enjoy the sunshine.

**..


----------



## farm boy

mrs t. crossing posts, will edit.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - I'm happy to join that campaign! Loads of luck to you both for Wednesday, exciting to be starting a new journey and I look forward to hearing all about it afterwards


----------



## dizzywizzy

Ladies I am in for a scan tomorrow morning at the clinic too.

Good luck Gwennie and Freddy tomorrow. Hope all goes well.

Mrs T - best wishes to you too for tomorrow. It seems like we have been on here for years cycling at the same times. We were one of the very first patients CRGW treated back in August 2010. Am sure we should be entitled to some loyalty scheme now!! but hopefully we won't need their services after our BFP this time round. Fingers crossed  xx


----------



## Gwennie

Was quite happy for you to be on top Mrs T, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

MrsB- completely understand, but as Mrs T said, try not to stress too much, I'm sure it can be sorted. Hope youre OK xx

**- wishing you all the very best for Wednesday, they'd be fools to make you wait, whilst there are so many children in need of a loving family like yours. Being on top is a really scary place to be!!!!!!!

MrsT- Injection last night was OK thanks, hope yours was too. I prefer the others too, at least you have a bit more control with those ones.  Here's hoping you, or I, wont ever have to use one again.  Will be crossing everything for you tomorrow, I'll be the one looking terrified/ out of it/ both!!   xx

MrsR- crossing everything that your basline scan means the start of the next stage. Good Luck xx

Freddy- will keep a watch out for the flower! Hope youre doing OK and cooking nicely! Xx

Newbee- hope youre doing OK xx

Dizzy- Thanks for sending me luck! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow too xx

Hello Kara, Quennie, Siany, Dwrgi and all you other lovely ladies xx

Up my Mam and Dad's now for even more chicken!! I'll be clucking at this rate! Catch up with you all later, enjoy your Sundays,  

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - what time are you in? Good luck with scan. Ha ha, I agree. I'm sure they want to get rid of me as much as I want to get pregnant! I was saying to DH yesterday that you know you are spending too much time there when you call up and everyone on reception knows your voice before you announce your name x


----------



## newbee28

** - oops forgot to put otd date! It's 24th June

Gwennie - feeling a lot better now and hubby looking after me!! I'm getting quite used to being waited on hand & foot!!!
Crossing my fingers for you xx

Hello to everyone and hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Good luck to Mrs T, Gwennie and Freddy for tomorrow, it will be a busy day at the clinic but hopefully lots of baby dust will be floating around.

Dizzy - hope scan goes well tomorrow.

Newbee - glad that DH is looking after you well, you deserve the hand and foot waiting on after this.  Hope the 2WW goes quickly for you.

**- great campaign idea!  Hope that the interview goes well on Wednesday, hopefully one step forward....
Also, could you update my FET to mid July?

Siany - posting on FF must have brought me luck as had   today!  Just another month to wait for actual treatment but at least my body is playing ball.


----------



## lillsbills

Just a quickie as in work

Mrs T Bone - good luck, but I am sure it will all be fine xx
Gwennie, FPops - good luck you guys also... lets make it a good day all round.

** - Fingers crossed for Wednesday, they should grab you both quickly..

Must rush....  love to all.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone bone bone almost there hun. I will be there holding ur hand all the way in spirit

Gwen and pops loads of luck girls

** my local council allow people to go straight into adoption after ivf cause they realise that its not an easy thing to enter into and by the time you do then your pretty certain and I hope thats what will happen for you. I think its awful and misguided for they to make couples wait after failed ivf. I think as long as your 100% your tx days are over and if they refuse you should appeal and express your right to straight the long process asap


----------



## Gwennie

Thanks for all your good luck wishes- reality has finally sunk in now, am a bag of excitement, hope and nerves!!! 

Just wanted to wish Mrs T and Freddy all the very best for tomorrow, I, too, will be holding your hands in spirit!!!! Xx

Will let you know how we get on tomorrow, and thanks again everyone. Your support has meant a lot xxx

Gwen xx


----------



## HJones0809

Just wanted to pop in and wish Mrs T gwennie and Freddy good luck (and anyone else I may have missed out!) xxx


----------



## freddypop

Bettyboo - great that you’ve got your ovulation for this month. Hope it all goes smoothly for next time. x

** – excellent news on the adoption interview. Wishing you luck on your new journey, I’m sure you will both make fantastic parents. X  

Dizzywizzy & MrsR – there will be lots of us at the clinic tomorrow. Hope your scans go well and you can get started. X 

Gwennie & MrsT – lots and lots of luck tomorrow for ec. I will be thinking of you both and sharing my PMA, here’s hoping you both get great results. x   

Thank you to everyone for the good luck messages. As Gwennie says it really does mean a lot.  

Hi to everyone I haven’t mentioned, always thinking of you. X

F. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - as I said earlier loads of luck, I'll be thinking of you as I arrive. You've got no reason to be nervous and every reason to be hopeful 

Freddypop, Dizzy & MrsR - good luck for scans

Kara - I know you'll be there with me Hun, couldn't do all this without you. Sorry to let you down but I decided not to go for the glitter after all, he he 

Thanks everyone else for your good wishes and PM's of encouragement or threat (you know who you are lol)


----------



## Tan1982

Good luck to all having scans,appointments and ec     xxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, Gwennie and Freddypop, good luck for ec tomorrow.

Dizzy, hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Betty, so glad that you have got your   for this month.

Mr and Mrs **, I hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday and they realise what terrific parents you will be.  Perhaps its best not to use the term  'mancub' straight away though.


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning  

Just wanted to say Good Luck to Mrs T, Gwennie and Fpops    I will be thinking of you all

Mrs T - Don't worry about a thing, cos every little thing is gonna be alright   xxxxx

newbee - , hope that the 2ww passes by quickly for you.

Bexy - you are the most amazing choreographer xxxxx

** -  that's fab news, don't worry they are crying out for good people to be parents, as you will see on Wednesday xxxx

Dizzy and Mrs R - good luck to you 2 too xxxx

Lills - how is your shoulder? xxxx  Any news from the hospital? xxxx

Love to everyone, Audrey xxxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all
Sorry I've been away for a while. We've just come back from a trip to Suffolk with our caravan and the site had no wifi so I have alot to catch up on. Hope everyone is well. Huge luck to all waiting for their collections and transfers and to any 2wwers. To ** and Mrs ** - loads of luck for your appointment. So glad you are planning the next stage. XX

Hope the bfp's are doing well XXX

Hi to everyone else.

Les XXX


----------



## Jen.80

Newbee congratulations on being PUPO, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Mrs T & Gwennie good luck with EC today, I hope it goes well.

Freddy & Mrs R I hope your scans go well today.

** good luck with your interview on Wednesday I really hope it goes well. As everyone else has said they would be fools to delay your application & any child would be lucky to have you as parents.

I hope everyone else is ok & had a lovely weekend. 

AFM Thank you everyone for your messages it means a lot to have your support. I still can't believe it & did another test yesterday to make sure it wasn't a dream. I used a Clearblue digital & the conception indicator has increased from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks so I know my hcg levels are increasing. DH has been great & treated me to fish & chips for lunch on Saturday & took me away to a hotel yesterday. Unfortunately we ended up coming home at midnight. I am terrified of spiders & the big window in our room was covered in cobwebs & spiders. Then a number of bigger ones started running around the room but the last straw was one coming from under the bed & climbing up towards me! I felt so stupid checking out due to spiders. Anyway my scan is booked for the 27th which will be 7 weeks, fingers crossed.


----------



## Ravan

Just a quicky from me to wish you all good luck with scans and e/c today.

Mrs T a special thought for you today,I'm watching   Good luck,Im sure it will all go well.


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!

Can't access site in work so quickie as on phone; but wanted to wish Mrs T and Gwennie a huge GOOD LUCK for EC this morning! Step closer your dreams!!! Xx

Jen-you big whoos!!!!

Love to everybody!!
Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

just a quickie

Gwennie - hope it went well, waiting to hear your news..

Thanks all. I got 8 so bit better than I expected given the scan on Sat. Just got in so off for a snooze and be back later


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs T great news!! x


----------



## newbee28

Mrs T - brilliant news so pleased for you.   

Gwennie - hope today will bring you the same good news xx

I think I need to stop googling side effects post ET otherwise I'm going to drive myself mad bu it's so hard to occupy my mind wheni'm off work this week arrgh!!!

Hello to everyone xx


----------



## Gwennie

Just a quick one, off to catch up with my sleep!!

MrsT- brill news, so pleased for you. Was thinking of you. Take it easy now xx

Didnt do quite as well, 5 eggs, was a bit disappointed at first,  but everyone reassured me that was Ok,especially considering only had about 7follicles. So for now, PMA still strong, and praying they'll do Ok during their sleepover with yours MrsT!!! Can't believe how painless it all was, everyone was absolutely fantastic.

Catch up with you all later xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Gwennie, lol at the sleepover. Talk more later x


----------



## Ravan

Well done both of you,rest up and recover xxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Mrs t, gwennie- glad to hear today went well, fc for you both xx

Hi to everyone else

Had first scan today, they counted 12 follies and i just thought omg is that enough!!! Not much was said just to carry on and go back Friday I ask amanda was every going as it should and she said yes great ( she is always so positive) I really hope so for both me and my recipient so fx 

X


----------



## Queenie1

great news mrs t well done. hope you are resting well. good luck for the call.


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

Gwennie........
mrs thomas...
freddypop...........imsi    11th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet      july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Isis.....................icsi      ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june  bfp
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june
newbee28.....pupo    otd    24th june

good luck ladies.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

**, don't jinx me and Gwennie lol. Not pupo yet please put us back on top until ET!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Well done Mrs T and Gwennie - hope you get some lovely news tomorrow x

AFM - I had my scan today with Yvonne (whom I hadn't met before and her tutor from the hospital was there too). My lining is not thin enough so have been given Norethisterone to bring on a bleed. So more waiting.
It was the busiest I have seen it at the clinic, no parking spaces and about 12 of us waiting upstairs. Much preferred it when it was nice and quiet, how times have changed since they first opened Mrs T, they'd be waiting for us! x


----------



## kara76

Well done mrs t and gwen. Fingers crossed for jiggy jiggy in the lab


----------



## farm boy

ooops.
sorry a bit of a balls up.
still good luck though.

**..


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, well done you!  I thought you'd have a secret stash somewhere!  Well done to you too Gwennie.  I hope there is lots of action in the lab tonight.  

Freddy, how are you?

Dizzy, sorry your lining wasn't thin enough.  I'm sure the Norethisterone will sort this out.

Mrs R, 12 is a great number for you and your donor.


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T, that is brilliant!  That is exactly what the clinic would have wanted, so well done!  Did you do 450 menopur this time, as before?  Sorry if you've mentioned this previously.  

Lots of rest and relaxation for you tonight, and good luck for a good phone call in the morning!  I have a good feeling about this for you!!    

Gwennie, same for you, that is brilliant, so thrilled for you!  Da iawn ti!!  Am baned o de nawr a lot fawr o siocled!!!  Cwtches mawr!  GL with your morning call, Axxxxxxxxx

Newbee-step away from Google, only look at online shopping sites, treat yourself, but no online research.  For every bad news, there will be 5 good items, but finding the five hopeful stories will be much harder, and will tie you up in knots!  I know it's hard, though!  xxx

Mrs R2011-twelve follicles is flippin amazing for the first scan!!  Next time, you'll have loads more too!  Stay strong and keep the PMA going!  xxx

Dizzy-sorry about thin lining, such a pain.  But if it's worth having, it's worth waiting for, and other such cliches.  Stay strong and lots of blood foods, beetroots, aubergines, etc. etc.  Yes, I agree, it is not the same there any longer, but that's progress for you.  They will get even more experienced with each client and be better able to help us all.  xx

**-read about your appointment on Wednesday.  Really hope it goes well for you.  I KNOW you will have a child at ** Manor before you know it!!  Love to you and Mrs **!! xx

It just occured to me that this is the cycle I don't need to try as I'll be taking norethisteronecan'tbloodyspellit to delay the dreaded AF.  Where has the time gone??

Love to everybody and big loves and hugs to Gwennie and Mrs T's eggs getting jiggy overnight!!


----------



## Gwennie

Just a quick message to say a massive thank you for all your support and good luck wishes since this morning- means a lot xx

 MrsT- will catch up with you properly tomorrow, youre probably shattered, like me. Just crossing everything for those 'phone calls for us in the morning xx

Nos da everyone,

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - how are you feeling this evening? Not too uncomfortable I hope. Pray our calls come early in the morning, it's too much like torture for my liking

Ravan - hi hun, how's things with you? I text you this morning but I'm guessing you haven't sorted your phone yet.

Jen - it seems early to get the rise to 2-3 to me. Could it be double trouble?

MrsR - its still early days yet, plenty of time for follie growth

Newbee - keep busy and stay away from google, it will drive you barmy

Dizzy - sorry to hear that, I know how frustrating it is. I liked being the only patient too but don't worry, the standard of care is just as good

** - no worries, just didn't want to tempt fate. Be happy to move to the bottom later in the week though

Siany - yes, a secret stash but not as much as last time. Amanda scanned me externally on Sat too, just to be sure she wasn't missing loads this time

Dwrgi - thanks Hun, yep still 450 menopur but only stimmed for 10 days this time before I was ready

Freddypop - hope scan went well. I think you were taken into room 2 just after we went into room 2 because Amanda came in to get the BP machine. So didnt get to see if you wore your orange flower!

Audrey - well done on texting lol

Lills - I'm glad to say I don't need your services today, phew!


Jo - thanks for your messages today too, can't wait to return the favour

Kara - thanks for keeping the faith as always. Will be interesting to see if your embryos prediction comes right in the morning. Will let you know as soon as I hear 

Hi everyone else. 

Thanks all for your best wishes and pma today, it always helps. Team Mrs T was in full force again this morning, it's amazing that one person can have so much support x


----------



## Audrey H

Not when it's you Mrs T    xxxxx

Gwennie - congrats as well, sending you tons of luck for the call tomorrow and a good night's sleep tonight. Rwy'n gobeithio y byddwch yn mwynhau bod siocled xxxxx  

Same for you Mrs T   xxxx


----------



## freddypop

MrsT & Gwennie - excellent news on the EC well done both of you. Hope they all get busy tonight!
MrsT - knew you'd have a few more eggs hidden in there & glad to see your more positive. I did indeed go into room 2 for my intralipids & I did have my orange flower in. I could hear people in the rooms next to me & I was thinking of you both whilst there. 
Good luck to you both for tomorrow's phonecall. X

MrsR - great first scan. 12 is a good number & you'll probably have more by next time. X

Dizzywizzy - sorry to hear about lining being thin, hopefully a few days on the norethisterone tablets will sort that out & you'll be on your way.

Afm - scan went ok. Follies only at roughly 16mm though so another scan Wednesday & hopefully EC Friday or Saturday now! Bit disappointed about that! However, there are now more follies so can't complain really. Just don't like waiting! Intralipids done today too. 

F. X


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T 23rd for my new phone grrr Im watching though   good luck with the call xxx


----------



## Gwennie

Morning all x

Mrs T- hope you've had the phone call and it was a happy one. Hope youre feeling OK too xx

Ladies, I'm after a little bit of reassurance to be honest. As a first timer, I really don't know what to expect or how to take every day's news!! 
Had 5 eggs retrieved yesterday, 4 were mature. Just had phone call to say that 2 of them are looking good, and am booked in to have ET tomorrow. In my head, I had imagined more time between EC and ET tomorrow, and am now starting to panic that they might not be as strong as I'd hoped  
Maybe, if I wasnt such a newbee I'd feel a bit more positive- up until now, ignorance has been bliss!! But now, I just keep reading about the bad stuff.............
If anyone can keep me on the positive track..... You ladies can!!!!!
Sorry for the me post, 

Mrs T- crossing everything for you hun xx

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - the cliche is true, you only need one and the best place for them is back with you so ET tomorrow is a good thing. Remember that Tyler is a day 2 embryo, that's all the reassurance you should need. Keep up the pma Hun, there's no reason to think it won't work at this point. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable this morning x

No news here yet


----------



## newbee28

Hi Gwennie- plis paid a becso. I felt exactly the same when I was called in 2 days later. All you can think of is the negative but as Lyndon reassured me that it's better to put them back in the right and better environment and let them do their thing. It's brilliant news that you have 2 embies to put back. Please keep positive. They will be in the best place....cymer ofal. Digon o orffwys a siocled xxx 

Mrs T - hope you get good news today. thinking of you xx

Hope everyone is ok. Thinking of you all.

I'm going out for lunch today to get out of the house - hurrah!! Not back in work until Monday so need things to occupy me!! 
Xxx


----------



## Gwennie

Thank you so much both for replying so quickly and so positively- really appreciate it and will hold on to Kara and Tyler's story definitely. Have been reading back over your posts too Newbee- sefyllfa debyg sy'n neud i fi deimlo lot yn well- you've definitely raised my spirits. Hope youre doing OK xx

Have calmed myself down a little now, the truth is I'm really lucky to have two put back in at all.

F/C for you now MrsT xx

G xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - that's a great way to look at it, you still have a really good chance and many ladies don't get that far on their first attempt. Try and focus on the positives, tomorrow you will be technically pregnant so you should enjoy every minute until you are proven otherwise x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just had the call, I've got 6 embryos so far so ET will be Thursday pm all being well


----------



## freddypop

Great news MrsT & Gwennie. They'll be back in the right place very soon.
Well done both, really pleased for you both.

F. Xx


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Fantastic news on 6 embryos     and goodluck for ET 


Gwennie- It only takes one to get pregnant hun so    thinking big    also


----------



## farm boy

hi gwennie.
i'm not a lady but hopefully i am a fertility friend.
i know things did not work out for us but without a doubt crgw is the best place that we saw for our tx.
the reason that we are not going again is based on our ages and the fact that our clocks are still ticking ,we feel we just cannot afford to delay things any longer. only a fool or a liar would tell you you are guarrenteed sucess and as you well know sometimes it takes more than one go but know this if we were to go again it would be with amanda, lyndon and the team.
they will do their level best for you and yours and with a bit of luck this will be your time. you have friends on here and what they are telling you is true, many women are getting pregnant with ivf and at crgw so keep the faith and hopefully you will be one of them.

**..


----------



## farm boy

well done mrs t i will be updating you all later.

**..


----------



## newbee28

Mrs T - brilliant news. Well done


----------



## Gwennie

Now is not the time for my internet to stop working- or maybe somebody's trying to stop me Googling!!!

Mrs T- brilliant news, so, so pleased for you-definitely brought a smile to my face! You must be so relieved xx

Thanks again to all you lovely ladies- and lovely **, for  your words of wisdom and encouragement, you've truly made me feel a lot better, have already put my faith completely in the team, now need to put the faith in our little embryos too. 

Gwen xx


----------



## HJones0809

Gwennie that's brill that you've got two to put back in!xx 
Mrs T so happy for you as well Xx

We need some BFPs on here now  

Love to you all x


----------



## kara76

Gwen 2 embryos is fab. I'm so glad my story gives u hope. I'm a massive fan of day 2 embryos lol

Mrs t the magic 6. Glad my prediction was right


----------



## Jen.80

Gwennie I know you feel slightly disappointed but try not to as you’ve got 2 good embryos to go back where they belong. They want to put the best quality ones back in so if they know which ones they are already then your little embies are better off with you then in the lab. Good luck with ET tomorrow. 

Mrs T congratulations on your 6 embryos a great number, good luck with ET on Thursday.  Funny you should mention twins as we did wonder but I really don’t think it is as I would have more intense symptoms.

** & Freddy good luck for tomorrow. 

Dwrgi hope you’re ok, I know I am a big whoos. 

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, so glad it was an even number for you - and a lucky six too. xx

Gwennie, I agree with the others.  The best place for your embryos are inside you and there is no advantage to waiting another day or two when they know which ones will be put back.

Freddie, that sounds like a great result.  a couple more days and you'll have lots of juicy follies.

AFM, throid result is still the same (3.2) so my thyroxine dose has been upped again and I have to have another test in about 3 weeks.  It isn't looking likely that we'll be able to fit a treatment in during the school holidays at this rate!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - haha, you know me so well. So sorry it's not at the right level yet, but its worth waiting to get it right. What dose are you on now? Really hope it's sorted quickly for you hun

Gwennie - loads of luck for ET tomorrow, what time are you in? Don't forget to get a pic of your embies

Freddypop - good luck for last scan, hope you get your EC date

Jen - not everyone gets symptoms so only the scan will tell

Newbee - hope you had a nice lunch, where did you go?


----------



## Queenie1

well done mrs t 6 is fab. good luck for et on thursday. x


----------



## Gwennie

Hello all,

Again, huge thanks for all your positive thoughts, really appreciate your kindness xx

MrsT- in at 11.30 tomorrow for accu first then ET at 12.30. Hope youre ok, will let u know how I get on. Hope your magic, even 6 are getting stronger and stronger- sure they are xx

Freddy- good luck for your scan xx

Will catch up with you all personally very soon, I havent been very well this afternoon, terrible stomach spasms which have zapped me of all energy. had to phone clinic in the end, side effect of the pessaries and prog... Whatever it is!!!! Amanda's recommendations have helped a little, so early night for me.

Love to you all- and thank you x x x


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, dose now increased fro 50 to 75.  Hope it'll be enough to make a difference.


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

Gwennie.............et      13th june
mrs thomas........et      14th june
freddypop..........ec      15th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi      18th june
dizzy..................fet        june 25th
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet      july
kw33Newbie......ivf        july
les......................fet      july/august
Isis.....................icsi      ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............saving up
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june  bfp
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june
newbee28.....pupo    otd    24th june

good luck gwennie.


----------



## freddypop

Just to say Good Luck to Gwennie today.
Hope transfer goes well, you'll be PUPO very soon.
Enjoy your acupuncture too, is Jackie doing it? X  .  

F. X


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning to everyone  


pob lwc, Gwennie, byddaf yn meddwl amdanoch heddiw xxxxx  Bydd popeth yn dda    

Mrs T  - Hope that your update is fab news   xxxx

** - I hope that your meeting with the adoption board is a productive one xxxx

Sainy - sorry to hear that your thyroid is not playing nicely.  I hope that it sorts itself out soon xxxx

Jen - how are you feeling?  I hope those spiders weren't as scared of you as you were of them    

newbee - how about you?  What are you up up today?

Les - where are you?  You have deserted us  

Lills - hope that you are ok.  Please tell me they have called you?    xxxxxxxx

Love to everyone, hugs to all - Audrey xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Super super quickie, but wanted to send a big GL to ** and Mrs ** for your appointment today with adoption people.  Am sure they will love you both as much as we do!!!   

Gwennie-two is brilliant, and they will want them back where they belong.  No matter what science has given us, nothing can replicate womb conditions, so the sooner the two Darling Buds of June get back to the Mothership, the better!  Try and relax and not worry.  Incidentally, I had terrible stomach cramps etc, with pessaries.  Vary them with the front and back door, ahem!!!  The back door is what causes the probs, although it's the less messy option.  TMI, sorry!!  Pob lwc i ti, a paid a phoeni!!  

Mrs T-brilliant news for you too!  Roll on tomorrow for ET!  Keep believing hun!!!  

Siany-what an absolute pain.  I hope they get the probs sorted out soon.  But I guess if it doesn't happen this summer, you have no choice other than to go with the flow.  That's the reality of TTC, isn't it?  Big  

Audrey-diolch am ymateb abwyty dy oedran.  Dim ond rhif yw e ar diwedd y dydd!!  Big   to you too!

Freddy-slow cookers are the best, so don't worry about delaying EC.  I'd rather wait longer, but that's me!  GL!!

Love to everybody!!


----------



## kara76

Gwen loads of luck with et today

Mrs t bone hope lyndon updates up soon 

Hiya everyone just a quick post as on way out


----------



## newbee28

Shwmai pawb!

Audrey - fi'n iawn diolch jest yn trial need pethe I gadw'n brysur. Mam a Dad yn mynd a fi am ginio Heidi. Nom nom!! Ti'n iawn?

Mrs T - had a lovely lunch in the old farthings cafe in Cowbridge and very nice it was too. they do lovely homemade cakes!! GOOD LUCK for your ET tomorrow xx

Gwennie - POB LWC Heidi. Yn meddwl admanat xxx

Freddypop - all the best for your EC too!!  

Dwrgi - sut wyt ti? Xx

Was just wondering what kind of symptoms to expect after ET as this is my first IVF. Obviously not everyone experiences the same but it would give me an idea what to expect. So far I'm having mild cramps which come and go and tender boobs but these are probably side effects from the progesterone. Are there 'key' signs to look out for?  Also did anyone test earlier tha OTD? Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all,

Gwen - thinking of you today hun

** - hope the meeting goes really well, keep us posted

Siany - hope the increase does the trick, it's so frustrating

Kara - think you are psychic, just text you hun

Well LL just called, all doing ok so far so still on track for ET tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Dwrgi

Newbee!  Diolch i ti!!  Can't say much about symptoms, apart from usual twinges, tiredness etc. But DON'T test early, is all I can say.  You'll break your heart if it's bad news and could find out the next day that you've hit the jackpot!  Be strong!!!!  (Says she, who started testing on 8 dpt!!).

Mrs T-brilliant news!  Hope that LL has still got his big instrument out!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbee - I'm afraid there is really no way to tell other than testing at the right time. Symptoms could be from drugs or from AF on her way. My only advice is keep occupied or you'll drive yourself nuts. Lunch sounded nice, yum yum

Dwrgi - he he, but I'm afraid LL is not in tomorrow, boo boo


----------



## Gwennie

MrsT- brilliant news!! So, so pleased for you hun. I think I've been a pretty good lucky charm for you so far  xx  

**- Hope the important people on the important panels get to see how truly lovely you are  

Newbee, Dwrgi, Kara, Audrey, Freddy,  Siany, Jen, Hannah- DIOLCH for all your good luck wishes xx keeping everything crossed ( except my legs- they REALLY enjoy being in those lovely stirrupy things  )

Will let you know how we get on,

Gwen xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs T wishing you the very best of luck for ET tomorrow hun       x


----------



## Gwennie

Just a quick one........ Finally got two embryos back on board ( 1 5 cell and 1 6 cell). All went well. DH has named them 'Ler' and 'Pwl' - his beloved Liverpool in Welsh! Hoping they snuggle in tight  

MrsT- Wishing you the VERY BEST for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx

**- hope the meeting was a step in the right direction for u both. OTD 28th June- if you could move me on your list when you get a chance please!!!! 

Huge good luck to you Freddy for EC on Friday, they will take fantastic care of you xx

Newbee- hope youre not going too insane on the 2WW- Cymer ofal mawr xx

 to Dwrgi, Audrey, Kara, Jen, Siany, Adele, Hannah

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Gwennie, whoop whoop. Wishing you sanity and pma for the next two weeks x


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

mrs thomas........et        14th june
freddypop..........ec        15th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi        18th june
dizzy..................fet        25thjune 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf          july
les......................fet        july/august
Isis.....................icsi        ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............awaiting dates (sticking it on the mortgage)
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june  bfp
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june
newbee28.....pupo    otd    24th june
Gwennie........pupo    otd    28th june  nice one gwennie

you 'are' on top this time mrs t.


----------



## lillsbills

Quickie.... 
Gwennie, hope today went well and little embeds are snuggling in
Mrs T bone, good luck Tom, although it will be fine, I can put my boots away now then...bah humbug  
** how did you get on today, hopefully it all went well xxx

Audrey, no phone call, Grrrrrrr... Emailed Amanda to see about chasing them up.

Love to all, rest days tom so better post then.

Love to all
Xx


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
.well done gwennie, it's always nice to be adding ladies to the bottom of the list. super good luck for the next couple of weeks.
hoping you are all okay in the 2ww, not the most fun i must admit.
.mrs t. come on those eggs!
.thanks for the messages of support for us today, unfortunately it didn't help. they have turned us down because of the proximity of our ivf tx, as we feared they may do. even though they have us on the books since 2010 and i explained that i would like us to continue straight away please. the rest of the interview went well though which is encouraging. life, it appears is waiting.
well if that doesn't mean we deserve a mid-week pint i dont know what does.      it does, so not all bad.
good luck tomorrow mrs t, and hello audrey, dwrgi, mrs r and all.

**..


----------



## freddypop

Gwennie - well done on being PUPO. Two lovely embies on board. Rest up now & relax with lots of PMA. X  

** - sorry the meeting didn't go quite to plan but hopefully you'll be on the list ready for the right time. X

MrsT - lots of luck for et tomorrow, great that your embies are doing well. X  

Afm - great scan today all booked in for EC on Friday. Really pleased! Trigger at 8pm tonight so a very early one on Friday. Long day for DH but I'm sure I'll sleep most of the day. X  

F. X


----------



## Siany

Gwennie, congratulations on being PUPO.  Lots of TLC for you. x

Mrs T, good luck for ET tomorrow hun.  x

Mr and Mrs **, I am sorry that you were turned down today.  Do you know how long after tx is needed before you will be accepted? x

Freddy, great news!  Good luck for EC tomorrow. x

Lills, I hope Amanda is able to get a result for you. x


----------



## farm boy

hi siany.
thanks for kind posts. they have told us to re apply in mid november, that will be six months since the end of treatments. i kinda get why they do it, but think that it should be a movable feast as not all applicants are the same, it seems a shame really just extending the misery. so imay keep annoying you all for quite a while yet. 
.freddy. you will be pupo very soon and i look forward to moving you down the list.
.thankyou for always being so kind to us lills. hurry up and spend that mortgage.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - yay, you must be thrilled to have your date. Wow, that is an early one but less time to get nervous

** - sorry to hear that you have to wait a bit longer, it's so hard. Try and enjoy the time before you start again and I hope in time you realise waiting was the right thing for you both


----------



## Gwennie

MrsT- Thinking of you today hun.......


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone bone bone loads and loads and loads and loads of luck today. Can't wait to hear from you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both. Just had an update call, ET this afternoon as planned, the rest are outside normal cell range so frosties looking very unlikely. But we know we'll have the best on board


----------



## lillsbills

Mrs T - Good luck, I will be thinking of you... Xx we await the good news later on...


----------



## Jen.80

Gwennie congratulations on being PUPO, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. 

Mrs T good luck with ET today  

Mr ** I’m so sorry they are making you wait it must be frustrating. I hope you are able to use the time wisely & get everything ready for when you can start. 

Michelle I hope you are staying sane, not long now until your test day.

Freddy good luck with EC tomorrow, I hope it goes well.

Newbee I know it’s hard not to look for symptoms during the 2ww but you really can’t read anything into them. I had cramping on & off but that was it. Evan now I get some cramps & nausea but that’s it. All you can do is wait until test day. 

Audrey I hope you’re ok, I’m fine thank you. Another 13 days until my scan, it feels like the 2ww all over again. This whole journey is a waiting game.

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## Siany

Hi Mrs T, hope everything went well today. X


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hope ET went well Mrs T x


----------



## jk1

Mrs t - wooHooo - that is all!! Xxx

Lovely lills - how are you? Xxx

Siany - have you had your results back yet? (sorry if you put it on here already, I've not read back yet xx

How is everyone? Pants weather  

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone, yes Jo woohoo lol. 

After a very long day I am pupo with 3 embryos named as Snap, Crackle & Pop, well they did look a bit like rice krispies lol. I've been given an OTD of 29th June which seems like a lifetime away. Transfer went really well although they were running at least an hour late. Am shattered now so a night on the sofa for me and my embies. Thanks for all your best wishes as usual x


----------



## Gwennie

Brilliant news Mrs T, so glad that the lovely Snap, Crackle and Pop are back where they belong. Rest up now, and take care. CONGRATULATIONS- so, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Jen.80

Mrs T good to hear that snap, crackle & pop are back where they belong. Stay positive


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everyone  

Just wanted to say congratulations to Gwennie and Mrs T - pupo at last and still here to tell the tale    

Snap, crackle and pop - I love them xxxx  Gwennie - what are your little embies called?  xxxx

Jen - Glad you are doing ok, 13 days will pass like a snail but I promise he will have a jet pack under his shell    xxxxx  

Gwennie & Mrs T - same goes for your snails too

** - and yours, mid November will be here before you know it.  Feels like it already!  Glad that the interview was a good one   xxxx

Lllls - any news?  The wait is making me tear my hair out     xxxxx

Dwrgi - cywilydd nid yw'n llai    sut wyt ti? xxxx

newbee - beth yw mam a dad hyfryd   gobeithio eich bod yn cadw'n brysur    heb fod yn hir nawr xxxxx

Freddyp - wishing you luck for tomorrow xxxx

Bexy - where have you gone?  Come back lovely   xxxxxx

Hope that everyone is well, I have to go but I will be back

Love Audrey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Congratulations on being PUPO Mrs T.  xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

freddypop..........ec        15th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        18th june
Hjones...............icsi        18th june
dizzy..................fet        25thjune 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf          july
les......................fet        july/august
Isis.....................icsi        ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............awaiting dates (sticking it on the mortgage) 
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june  bfp
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june
newbee28.....pupo    otd    24th june
Gwennie........pupo    otd    28th june  
mrs thomas.. pupo    otd    29th june  .nice one mrs t bone.



freddypop you are on top.


----------



## farm boy

hello super girls.
well done mrs t. we wish you every bit of luck in the world. take it easy and lets get some good news for you.
thankyou audrey and jen
i will try and use the next few months to do some learning and tidying up.
your right though, blooming cold for june.
all we need is the oportunity and we will make someone very happy.
very good luck freddy.
michelle getting close now, really hoping you are okay.
thankyou lovelies.
**..


----------



## lillsbills

Whoooooo Mrs T bone.. Come on now, let's all eggcourage snap, crackle and pop to snuggle in, don't do anything too eggsuberant, make sure that you egg mr t on to be eggxtra good now.. 

Jo...lovely lady, I'm ok thanks.. Thinking of you lots xx

** - I'm trying, honest. Just waiting for the phone to ring....Grrrrrr. I'm sorry your app didn't go quite how you wanted it to, but you will get there and you will forget about all the cr£p that you went through when you get your little human xx

Audrey - make sense of the following " frogs as mad your box as a of" 







still waiting.. Tick tock... I hate waiting when there is nothing you can do to speed things up.

Gwennie, hope your doing ok there, be good..snuggle embeds 

Hi to everyone else, I know I have ,missed people but thinking of you all xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks all. Lol Lills

Just popping back to wish Freddypop loads of luck for your early start. Be thinking of you and waiting for your news


----------



## kara76

F pop good luck

Mrs t bone yippe your pupo. Hoping the 2ww goes super quick with super results.


----------



## freddypop

MrsT - excellent news about snap, crackle and pop. I hope they are snuggling in nicely & you are resting well. X

Thanks for the good luck messages everyone. I will update tomorrow when I can. 

F. X


----------



## BettyBoo1

Freddypop - hope ec today goes well x

Mrs T & Gwennie - congrats on being PUPO.  Hope that you are both taking in easy and that your embies are loving their new home.  Good luck with the 2 WW, hope it does not drive you too much round the bend.

Jen - good luck with your second 2WW, this process always seems to be about waiting for the next stage!

Michelle - fingers crossed for a good result this weekend, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Gwennie

Freddypop- Huge GOOD LUCK for you this morning xx

Mrs T-hope S,C and P have enjoyed their first night on board and have settled in well!! xx

Catch up with more personals later-have strict orders to stay flat and stay away from Google!! 

Happy Friday all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody!!

Gwennie, congrats on having Ler and Pwl on board!!!  Bet they're getting snuggled into their own little Kop!!!!  Da iawn ti!!   

Mrs T-ditto, re Snap, Crackle and Pop!  Huge FX that these will bring you your forever baby!  Rest up and relax and take it easy!!   

Freddy-good luck today!  Hope they get a good crop of Welsh eggs for you!  

**-sorry that your appointment didn't go as you'd hoped.  But, you've made it clear that you want to adopt and that can only go in your favour in 5 months time, when you try again.  You will get there, I knows it love!!  Please put the rain and cloud tambourine away in the meantime!!!  

Lills-have you heard anything yet?  What a blinkin pain having to wait!  GL to you!!  xx

Love to everybody!!  Hope you all have a great weekend!  Penwythnos da i chi i gyd!!

Mwoah mwoah dahlings!!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs T wonderful news to hear that Snap, Crackle and Pop and on board! 
Sending you lots of luck for 29th June     x


----------



## lillsbills

Amanda - no, not a sausage... Is someone trying to tell me something do you think! It's been over two weeks  . 
How are you, what's happening..full update required, I was gonna text but you said you have been busy with exams and didn't want to disturb you xx

FPops.. Everything ok? Thinking of you. ..

Morning all... Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Lills-you're an angel!  I always think that what is worth having is worth waiting for!  But I'd rather KNOW why there hasn't been any contact.  It's the not knowing that's a killer!!

I'm okay-Meds at Home or whatever they're called, rang yesterday so need to sort out payment for next cycle!!!    Ob a brighter note, I am on script 341, with about 15 left of my initial allocation.  But, with having to pay for treatment in mind, I've agreed to do another 97, so should finish Tues or Weds!!!  Text away chaps, though!!!  Always good to have a distraction!!

Love to you hun, hope you're not working this weekend!!

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi all just a Quicky as in work, hope yer all well

Mrs T and gwen congratulations on being pupo fx Ler & Pwl and snap, crackle and pop all cuddle in nicely xx

F pop good luck for today

Afm had scan today everything coming along nicely however my ec is rescheduled to 20th ** would u mind updating when u get a sec. I really wanted it to be Monday but I know these things can't be rush and is a psychic told me recently I have got to be patient. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Afternoon all,

Freddypop - hope you are sleeping off a good crop

Michelle - if I remember right you are back tomorrow. You may well have tested by now. Lots of luck 

Gwennie - glad to hear you are taking it easy. Hope you are feeling well and positive. I've been having a lazy day too, trying to rest after being awake 4.30-6.30, oh how I hate steroids! When are you back to work? I'm back Monday and will be glad of the distraction. I'm a bit bored already lol

Newbee - how are you doing?

MrsR - glad scan went well, the girls always say slower is better

HJones - did you have scan today too? If so hope it went well

Audrey & Lills - I can't believe you are still waiting, so so annoying. Hope you both hear soon

Dwrgi - wow that's a lt of marking, still if it pays the bills eh. 

Dizzy - hope AF turns up soon after the tabs

Hi everyone else.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi all,
Hope you PUPO ladies are resting up. The norest tablets don't seem to have done their job still no AF, will wait until tomorrow then let Amanda know. 
** please could you put me to FET July now as I am delayed. Thanks x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

When did you stop the tabs dizzy? It usually takes 3-5 days after you stop before the bleed


----------



## freddypop

Hello all

Hope everyone is well. I've had a lovely afternoon sleeping & still feel a bit groggy, also have some cramps but hope the paracetamol will kick in to help that.

Well we had 12 eggs collected so same as our last try. Helen rang earlier to say they have done IMSI on the 10 mature eggs which is great. Lyndon will ring us tomorrow with an update. We had a lovely chat with him today about IMSI because we hadnt really discussed it with anyone beforehand. They were all brilliant today and the whole process was very relaxed & calm.

F. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - 10 injected is a fab result. Take care and rest up. Good luck for your call in the morning, hope you aren't kept waiting too long


----------



## kara76

Fp that's wonderful news. Well done


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hannah - great result, you must be so relieved. Good luck for tomorrows scan too


----------



## newbee28

Hi all.

Freddypop - excellent news!! Great number too xx

Mrs T & Gwennie - hope your chillaxing. Can't wait to get o work on Monday! Almost a week down though so almost there.

Audrey, Dwrgi, Jen hope you're all well. 

Been out for lunch again today. This time to Llantrisant to a lovely coff shop above the Butchers Gift Shop. Forget pub crawl I'm getting a pro at lunch crawls! Lol!
Hope Lill & Bill are snuggled up inside and are sticking    

Lots of love xx


----------



## Siany

Freddypop, that is a great result.  Good luck for the phone call in the morning.

Hannah, so glad that you had a better scan,  It is great that you are able to egg share. 

Mrs T and Gwennie, I hope you are getting lots of tlc.

Happy Weekend xxx


----------



## freddypop

Morning all, lovely bit of rain again!!!

Hjones - hope today's scan goes well, glad to hear you'll be able to egg share after all. Well done.

Audrey & lills - sorry to hear you are still waiting, it must be so frustrating! I really hope they ring you soon.

Dizzywizzy - hope Amanda can sort out your lining ASAP.

MrsR - slow and steady seems to work well, it is a bit annoying but it'll all be worth it.

Newbee - out to lunch what a lovely idea, think I will have to plan a few of those. Hope you enjoyed.

Michelle - loads of luck for testing whenever you do it. Hope you enjoyed your time away.

Gwennie & MrsT - hope you are still both relaxing & keeping up the PMA. X

Anyway, Lyndon rang this morning & we have 7 fertilised embryos, very pleased. He said that was exactly what he was expecting so all good so far. He'll check them again Monday & let us know how things are but he's hoping to go to blast with et on Wednesday. Just waiting again now.
Still quite sore in tummy area, this is the worst I've had out of the 3 EC I've done. Never mind it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - great news, hope the soreness settles down soon. Take it easy


----------



## kara76

Fp that's wonderful news. Well done those eggies. Rest up now


----------



## Gwennie

Morning all- what a dreary morning, between the rain and the Welsh loss!! 

Freddy- fantastic news, so pleased for you, hoping the magic 7 will grow even stronger and stronger. Hope the cramps settle down today, I had a bit of pain with them too- Peppermint Tea really helped. Take care xx

Mrs T- hope you and your lovely 3 are taking it easy. I'm back to work too on Monday, would drive myself insane at home, thinking. Make sure you take it a bit easier mind! Xx

Jen- Hope the days fly by for you- bet you can't wait! Xx

Dizzy- Really hope things start moving for you soon xx

Mrs R- Patience really is a virtue, although I think I was back of the queue when it was handed out!! Take care xx

Hannah- Brill news about E/C- well done, so pleased for you xx

Dwrgi- Hope you see the end of those papers soon- paid a gweithio'n rhy galed!! Xx

F/b- Roll on Novemeber for you both........ Xx

Newbee- Lunch crawls- haha!! Butchers is lovely, although I have to close my eyes to avoid all temptation on the way up- I always end up with more than a sandwich!! Well done for reaching half way with sanity in tact! Take it easy in work next week xx

Audrey- hope you enjoyed the rugby- Am i right in thinking youre a fan? Xx

Lills- hope those results come soon, the waiting stinks! xx

Siany, Kara, Lills, Jo, Betty, Love2 - hope you're all OK   xx

Catch up later......

Gwen x x


----------



## Siany

Freddypop, that is great news. Take it easy. x

AFM, AF has finally shown up - three and a half months after the cancelled treatment!


----------



## BettyBoo1

Freddy - hope that your super seven enjoy their weekend and bring good news next week.

Newbee -   that Lill and Bill are starting early and listening to what you tell them, getting comfy in their new home for next 9 months  

Siany - can't believe that it has taken that long! Hope the thyroid gets sorted soon and you can get back on track x

Mrs T & Gwennie - hope that you are tucked up nice and warm on this miserable wet day.  Take care x

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all - ** can you change my EC date to Wednesday 20th plse!xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Michelle I think it’s your test day tomorrow, if so good luck. 

Siany good news on AF showing up, hope you can get started soon.

Gwennie, Mrs T & Newbee I hope you’re taking it easy & staying sane during your 2ww. Stay away from Google. 

Freddy well done on your 7 embryos, good luck with ET. 

Mrs R try not to worry about your EC being delayed, slowly is best.  Mine was delayed from a Monday to the Wednesday & I’m pregnant!

Dwrgi I hope you finally manage to finish your paperwork.

Audrey you do make me smile, hope you’re well. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

AFM I did another test yesterday which came up straight away with pregnant 3+ so am feeling reassured. We were very lucky to have a front row seat from our living room watching the Red Arrows yesterday. They were performing in our town for a festival & were amazing. Take care everyone


----------



## michelle.v

Hi all,
Jen - Blooming fantastic news!!!  HOORAY!!!!  congrats to you both hun    
We have just got back from sunny (not) Devon - I have been a naughty girl and started testing from Tuesday with First Response and I have got to announce our BFP!!!!!!!  WOOHOO!!!  I have tested every day and line is getting stronger.  Scan date is 03/07/12.  So So grateful and quitetly excited - will be over the moon after our scan hopefully!

I have got a few pages to catch up on so I will be back later with more personals, just hope you are all keeping well and sane whatever stage you are at   

Michellexx


----------



## freddypop

Congratulations Michelle such lovely news. So pleased for you, hope you are taking it easy. 

F. X


----------



## Gwennie

Fantastic news Michelle- congratulations!!!!! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Michelle!


----------



## HJones0809

Congratulations Michelle!!xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Great news Michelle xx


----------



## kara76

Michelle congratulations u must be chuffed

How is everyone?

How the 2ww is going ok for those on the torture journey


----------



## adele10495

congratulations Michelle fantastic news!! Can someone please tell me exactly what drugs you have for fet and how much imsi is as if fet doesnt work I will consider egg sharing and I would want to use imsi insead of icsi. 


Thanks Adele


----------



## BettyBoo1

That is fab news Michelle, congratulations!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - depends whether you are doing a natural or medicated FET. Have you discussed with the clinic? IMSI is an extra £295 on top of ICSI


----------



## newbee28

Congrats Michelle - excellent news 
Jen - whoop whoop brilliant. So glad pinky and perky are behaving!! Lol the 2 ww is now down to 1 week! Not long to go now and back in work tomorrow so my mind will be occupied.

Mrs T & Gwennie - how you both doing? 

Big hello to Dwrgi, Audrey, Kara, Freddypop and to everyone. 

Weather meant to be getting better so make the most of it xx

Lill and Bill behaving at mo so still praying   everyday that they stay xx


----------



## Siany

Michelle, that is great news.  Congratulations. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - good luck for your update call in the morning x


----------



## adele10495

Not discussed yet Mrs T. I will have to do medicated as my periods are irregular I had a period after 29 days last month was hoping it would be roughly the same this month it's been 32 days since my last period so far   . We are moving in the next 2 weeks and then going on holiday to butlins in 3 weeks time so I will be august or sept for treatment.


----------



## michelle.v

Wow - it has taken me a while but I think I have got up to date - remind me not to go away for a week again with no internet access   

Mrs T - So pleased for you, hope snap crackle and pop are getting comfy in there, I know you are an old hand at the 2ww but it doesnt get any easier does it!  Pineapple Juice, milk and brazil nuts - yummie!     

Gwennie, Congratulations enjoy being PUPO, try to keep busy to take your mind off things, everyone in work is going crazy about this book Grey or something?  I havent read any of them but is supposed to be something that you cant put down!      

Newbee, not long left now hun    how are you feeling?    

Freddypop,     for an early call for you hun, that is the worst part when you are waiting, I am sure that your embies are growing bigger and stronger every day      

So busy on here, I think we all need some baby dust !    

** - so sorry that the meeting did not go as planned, it seems to me that you need perseverance with social services to get anywhere, keep calling them.  I would also try an agency, there are so many, and they all have different policies.  I know that it was brought up in our panel meeting that we probably would have been approved if we had gone through an agency - keep plugging away    It is a job to a social worker but this is a huge thing in your life, dont be fobbed off    

Mrs R - it is dissapointing when things dont go to plan, but they know best and it will be worth the wait     

Lills and Audrey, hope you both get some news this week, once you have dates it doesnt seem so bad.

Thank you for all your messages, we are still a bit shocked, hard to keep it a secret now - 3 people have said to me today time for another one now     wish it was as easy as that!!  Just have to smile at them and politely change the subject.

Sorry for anyone I have missed, wishing you all well, hope that you wont mind me hanging around until I have had the first scan, I want to keep up with you all and your journeys, dont know what I would do without this site and your support BIG THANK YOU to everyone.
    
Michellexx


----------



## Audrey H

Michelle - Well done on the    Hip hip hooray      Remember the time when you thought that your cycle might have to be abandoned - well then, now there couldn't be a better result and while you were in sunny Devon too     xxxxxx

Freddyp - hope that everything is good news in the morning.

newbee - the lady who lunches    I'm sure that Lill and Bill are here to stay Have a good 1st day back at the grind stone xxxxx

Mrs T - you know how I feel   xxxx

Lills - they'll be calling this week - how about tomorrow xxxxx

Jen - Great news on the 3+ weeks test, keep up the good work.  I'm ok at the mo, you lucky thing with a front row seat in the comfort of home,  The Red Arrows are fab. xxxxx

Sainy - how are you doing? xxxx

Gwennie - Are you ok?  Rugby is a passion, I love it when Wales win, I hate it when they lose - plus I love all those big muscle in tight shirts and shorts. mmmmm Ryan Jones   xxxx

Dwrgi - How are you doing lovely?  Not long until the end of term now is it xxxxx

Bexy - love to you xxxx

Love to everyone who I missed, I know I missed lots but I love you all  

I have been so long writing this that Adele and Michelle have beaten me on the posting stakes - I wish my snail had a jet pack on xxxxxxx

Sweet dreams, Audrey xxxxx


----------



## freddypop

Morning ladies & **

Hope the 2ww ladies have a good first day back in work.

Had phonecall from Helen at 8.45, nice and early. We now have 5 embryos. One hadn't grown at all & the other is only 4 cell so I don't think they have much hope for that. Out of the 5, 4 are as they should be but the fifth is only 5 cell so not sure about that one either. 

Going to blast, so transfer is Wednesday 20th June (please could you update list **, thank you). Not sure if there will be any frosties as this is our usual scenario!! But as long as we get 2 good ones to transfer we'll be happy. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day.

F. X


----------



## Dwrgi

Brilliant news Michelle, I am so excited for you!!!  Lots of rest and relaxation, and TLC now!!!  

Freddy-that's brilliant news!  Way to go girl!  Roll on Wednesday now for blast-off!!!  

Audrey-24 teaching days left, not that I'm counting!!!  How are you hun?? xxxxx 

Love to everybody, Amanda, xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news Freddypop x


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi ladies and mr **

Sorry been away a while not feeling up to it I had a scan Sunday and ec has been delayed until thurs Friday also Amanda said that I may not be able to egg share as only 8 of my follies are maturing up to size am absolutely heartbroken for my recipient if this is the case I know it's not the end yet but all these set backs and mow this is slowly taking it's toll on me which makes me stress more as I know worrying is no good for me. 

I hope ure all ok sorry no personals xx


----------



## kara76

Mrs r do you have the option to donate all eggs this cycle and cycle for yourself next cycle?

Freddy great news

Mrs t how are you?

Hiya everyone


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi kara yes we have 3 options 1) cancel this cycle and do again in few months 2) donate all eggs and free cycle in few months or 3 ) pay and keep eggs it such a hard decision to make though :-s


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

freddypop..........et        20th june
Hjones...............eci        20th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        21st june
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf          july
dizzy..................fet        july 
les......................fet        july/august
Isis.....................icsi        ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............awaiting dates 
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june  bfp
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june      scan 3rd july.  flippin' well done you.
newbee28.....pupo    otd    24th june
Gwennie........pupo    otd    28th june  
mrs thomas.. pupo    otd    29th june  


well done freddy
thanks for advice michelle
mrs r sorry such hard choices for you
jen glad all is so good

sorry for slow updating.
hope you are all good

**..


----------



## farm boy

hello everyone.
sorry about the very poor updating, but hopefully there now.
we are okay hoping you are too.
hope things are okay mrs t.
good. luck to those coming up for tx
hi to dwrgi and audrey and lills and kara and siany and all others too.
sorry i'm a bit bad at personals and posting atm, no excuse just busy and rubbish.
thinking of you all.

**..


----------



## Love2BaMum

Michelle massive congratulations on your BFP hun!! x


----------



## Gwennie

Evening all,

Fred- great news! Hope youre resting up xx

Mrs R- What a decision to make- hoping you'll be able to make the one that's best for you, I really admire the way you're still able to think about it from your donor's perspective too. Take care , try not to stress, easier said than done I know xx

Hello everone else    sorry a quick one, first day back in work today- feeling a bit steam rollered!! Off to lie in a cold, dark,  quiet room   

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

MrsR - I'm afraid I don't have any advice but thinking of you and hope you aren't too upset

I'm absolutely exhausted too, one day back in the real world following a number of steroid induced sleepless nights is not a good combination! But on a positive note time went oh so fast, another day down and not too much time to fret


----------



## Ravan

Mrs R . I never had the issues you are having when I egg shared but wanted to say something.
Its hard because you have to consider the recip too (depending on why you are sharing) If I was you I would donate them all too her and cycle again for yourself for free. The reason I say this is simple......you would of helped someone in need of your eggies and most importantly....the next cycle you have ...they would all be yours! Plus if this is your 1st ivf cycle..its trial and error...you may even get more for yourself   

If its finacial reasons option 3 is a no go anyway
And option 1 is pointless because if you choose this you'll have to start again in a few months for someone else again....why not just start again for yourself and know you have helped someone?

You must be very confused right now but its a no brainer to me(mine you Im not cycleing so its easy for me to say) Good luck whatever you decide.    

Mrs T thinking of you,hope your behaving    

Finding it hard to get on here at the mo,but Im thinking of you all and sending massive hugs


----------



## HJones0809

Morning all  

Well I took my Ovitrelle at midnight bit weird to think tomorrow is EC these past weeks have flown by and injecting myself kinda feels normal now - id be a rubbish druggie tho as covered in bruises!! 
Have to be at clinic for 11 I'm just crossing everything that I'll have enough to share as I don't want to have to make a decision   spending the day today doing nothing!

Good luck for your scan today MrsR  

Sorry for the me post but I'm on my mob and can't see a lot   
Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## michelle.v

Good Luck for tomorrow Mrs H, hope all goes well for you and you have enough to share, I bet the recipient is nervous too!  Will be thinking of you tomorrow    

Mrs R - good luck to you too, you never know there may be more hiding in there somewhere, Mrs T found a few more than she expected   , keeping everything crossed for you   

Freddypop - Good luck for ET tomorrow, fantastic to have blasts gives you an extra chance, this time tomorrow you will be PUPO!!     

Hope all the 2ww are still sane, counting the days now girlies    

How you feeling Jen?  Any symptoms?

Michellexx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

freddypop..........et        20th june
Hjones...............eci        20th june
mrs.r2011..........ec        21st june
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf          july
dizzy..................fet        july 
les......................fet        july/august
Isis.....................icsi        ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............awaiting dates 
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june  bfp
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june  bfp  scan 3rd july.  
newbee28.....pupo    otd    24th june
Gwennie........pupo    otd    28th june  
mrs thomas.. pupo    otd    29th june  

.good luck tomorrow freddy ? if i have that right.
.mrs h jones. really hoping you are okay and that it all goes really well tomorrow. please try not to fret and worry. heres hoping that tomorrow will be a great day for you.
.hope your okay mrs r.
love to you all.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - loads of luck for ET tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it and welcome you to the pupo club

HJones - good luck for EC, hope you don't have to make that hard decision. Ravan's given you great advice

Newbee - how are you doing, on the home straight now..

Gwennie - hope today wasn't as exhausting as yesterday for you 

Dizzy - any news?

Audrey -   

Ravan - I always behave, lol. Well apart from when I'm being egged on by you or Kara


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hooray! the dreaded AF arrived today, now waiting for Amanda to email me back with amended dates.

Good luck to all you ladies on EC and ET this week x


----------



## jk1

Michelle - congratulations!!! (where have i been to have missed this news!!)

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

F pop - good luck for ET tomorrow

Hjones- I hope all goes well for you tomorrow I'll be thinking of you 

Michelle - how are you Hun? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that is what will happen

Raven - thanks for your advice it has given me and hubby a lot to think about, but after a lot of thought e have come to the decision that if I don't have enough eggs then we are going to pay, I feel so selfish saying that I really wanted to help someone but I don't think I'm strong enough to go through this again for various reasons.

Mrs t, gwennie, me ** -thanks for your thoughs

Afm - so went for yet another scan today follies are growing albeit.slowely so have to go back for another scan Thursday and ex is delayed until sat maybe sun. Amanda said it is unlikely that's I will have enough to egg share :-( so I had to decide if I wanted to proceed to EC or cancel we going to carry on of course still remaining hopeful that we will have enough eggs come EC . 

X


----------



## ceri_gl

Hello all, I'm new to this group......just had first cycle with ivf Wales and had a bfn  . I was told yesterday that the wait for cycle 2 is 9 months which seems like forever!!! Did a bit of research today and am think of CRGW as an option for me. 
How do you find it? And have any of you been to ivf Wales and then CRGW....if so do you find it better or whatever?
Thanks girls
Ceri xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

MrsR - sorry to hear your news, hoping you have some extras in there

Ceri - sorry to see you here, hope you are ok. I've cycled at both and wouldn't go anywhere else than CRGW if paying privately. My advice would be to book in at an open evening, it'll give you a great feel of the place and the people


----------



## Gwennie

Just a really quick one to wish Freddy the best for tomorrow, bet you can't wait to get them back!! rest up then! Xx

MrsT- Day 2 done! Hope yours went Ok, I don't feel quite so utterly exhausted tonight, lol!! PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA- have started chanting randomnly during the day!! Xx

Ceri- I too would definitely recommend CRGW, just had first IVF there, could'nt have asked for better in all aspects. As MrsT said, the Open Evening is really informative too. Good luck for whatever you decide to do xx

MrsR- fingers crossed for EC for you xx

Hannah- Good luck for tomorrow, they will take egg-cellent (bwmbwm) care of you, and you'll have a lovely sleep xx

Dizzy- Horray for AF showing her face! Xx

Hello to everyone else- just a quick one, as for some strange reason, I'm engrossed in the England Football Match- I must be coming down with something- 2WW lunacy maybe!!!

Love Gwen xx


----------



## freddypop

Morning everyone

MrsR - sorry to hear you didn't get as many follicles as you'd hoped, I'm sure you have made the best decision for you. Good luck with ec. x

Hjones - good luck today for ec. I shall be thinking of you whilst I'm there. x

Dizzywizzy - great news that AF has arrived, you can plan your treatment now. x

Newbee - how are you feeling, not long to go now. x

Ceri - welcome to the thread. I haven't cycled at Cardiff but can tell you that CRGW have been great. They are very professional and friendly, and explain everything. Good luck. x

Gwennie & MrsT - hope your days in work were better yesterday. I'm sure it makes time go quicker. x

Thank you everyone for the good luck messages. Feeling a bit nervous now. Going out for breakfast soon and then off to clinic as I'm having acupuncture with Jackie first. Will update later.

F. xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!  Sorry if I've been out of action recently-so distracted with exam marking, but I have now finished!!!      

Freddy-enjoy the session with Jackie, and huge GL for ET!!     xx 

Hi Gwennie and Mrs T-hope you're both okay??  xx

Ceri- I would definitely give IVF Wales a huge swerve and head straight for CRGW.  Their care and expertise is second to none, and treat you like a human rather than a number.  No questions asked!  xxx

** and Mrs **-how are you both?? 

Mrs R-slow and steady wins the race, no doubt about it.  Try not to worry!!  xx

Big hugs to Lills, Les, Raver, Bexy, Kara and lots of luck to us all!!!


----------



## Jen.80

I haven’t been able to keep up with all the news on here but I wanted to say good luck to those who are having scans, EC, ET & on the dreaded 2ww. Fingers crossed the BFP’s continue.

I have got my scan on Friday so fingers crossed that everything is ok.

Take care everyone


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girls 

Quick update as still off my face  

8 collected so I've donated four of them  

Fingers crossed they get jiggy in the lab now! 

Thanks for all your kind words
xx


----------



## newbee28

Hi everyone!

I'm just about keeping sane! I'm having mild cramping and eating everything in sight which are also symptoms that AF could be on her way!! Arrghhh! So frustrating that the symptoms for pregnancy can also be symptoms for AF! 

Freddypop - Hope today has gone well?? xx

Mrs T & Gwennie - hope you're not going to insane!!

Ceri - Welcome aboard! Everyone at CRGW is lovely. Definitely worth the money. Good luck.

Really hope AF doesn't arrive and that Lill & Bill are snuggled up safe inside.   
xxx


----------



## kara76

Hjones great news u were able to share


----------



## freddypop

Dwrgi - Bet you're glad you've finished your marking!

Jen - good luck for your scan on Friday. 

Hjones - well done on your egg collection, great number. Lovely that you could share as well. 

Newbee - hope those are good signs and not af.

Kara - how are things with you?

Anyway, transfer went well - now PUPO with 2 blasts (grade 3aa & 3bc).  
One blast isn't good enough to freeze, but there is one other that they will check tomorrow! Not holding out much hope for those though. Very happy with the 2 we've got back.
Resting now.

F. Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie 

Freddypop - woohoo, congrats on being pupo

HJones - great news, you must be very relieved

MrsR - good luck for tomorrow 

Newbee - hang on in there, not long left

Gwennie - half way there now ..


----------



## HJones0809

Freddy great news that you are PUPO   rest up xx 

Thanks for all the lovely messages - fingers crossed we get the call early in the morning! x


----------



## Dwrgi

Well done Freddy and good luck H Jones!!!

Let's have some     girls, no pressure!!!!

Love to everybody!!

xxxxx


----------



## HJones0809

we've got two!!  They are happy with them and said they are looking as they should be so are putting them back tomorrow  x

I asked Amanda last night if the four I donated were ok and she said they were also all mature! how wonderful is that!xx


----------



## freddypop

Oh well done H. That is such wonderful news for you & recipient. 
Very pleased for you & good luck tomorrow for transfer.   x

Dwrgi - thanks for the message, let's hope we get a good run of BFP's. X

Already bored, but still feeling positive.  Bit tired as yesterday was a long day.

F. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

HJones - that's brilliant news, you must be so relieved


----------



## Jen.80

Hjones well done for you & your recipient. You will soon be PUPO, lets hope your 2 embryos get snuggled in.


----------



## HJones0809

Freddy   that they stick for you hun xx enjoy being bored while you can!   xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Brilliant news H.Jones!!  Bet you are so pleased!  Roll on for tomorrow and ET!!!!  GL and   to you hun!!

Does anybody know anything about a lack of pregnyl?  Just organised my meds delivery and they were going to include ovitrel (booo baaaa hissss...) not pregnyl.  I have said that I don't want the ovitrel, but need to get pregnyl from somewhere!!!!  Any ideas girls, or know anything about this?  I have already emailed Amanda to ask her.

Thanks a mill,
Axxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Dwrgi - can't help sorry, I have no idea how to start looking for drugs.  I am running short on cyclogest, wonder if I can buy them in the chemist?

How are you doing, have you started any jabs yet?

Well done Hjones, you must be chuffed!  This time tomorrow you will be PUPO   

Congrats Freddypop - put your feet up now, really milk the fact that you cant do anything - its the best part    

Newbee Mrs T and Gwennie - getting close now    how are you all coping?    
Big hugs and baby dust to you all!

Audrey and Lills any news yet?

I feel pretty stressed today, I feel normal - why is this business so worrying, I cant wait for scan date to know that all is OK, I am going to bankrupt myself on pee sticks at this rate   

Hope your all doing OK  Michellexx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

MrsR - hope today went well and you are resting up

Freddypop - that sounds like me, bored after a day lol. Hope you are being pampered

Jen - loads of luck for tomorrow

HJones - you'll be pupo real soon

Dwrgi - from what I hear there is no pregnyl available anywhere. Why don't you want to use the ovitrelle?


----------



## Gwennie

Hi all, hope everyone's OK on this weekend Eve!

Freddy- Hope that PMA is still going strong and that you are taking it easy- in spite of the boredom! Xx

H- well done you- F/C for tomorrow for you and make sure you rest up with your precious cargo xx

MrsT- well we've nearly survived first week back- hopefully in tact??!!! Hope you're doing OK hun xx

Dwrgi- DIM CLEM sori, no idea!! Bril bod yr holl stwff yn dechre cyrraedd- one step nearer! Xx

Michelle- Hope youre not feeling too stressed. Can imagine the wait for the first scan is just as bad as the 2WW- these things are sent to try us..Xx.....

Newbee- hope youre not too crazy yet!! Xx

Hia Kara and Jen xx

AFM-  thought for the day...... "Fate is kind. She brings to those who love the sweet fulfilment of longing."  Passing the half way mark yesterday was a bittersweet milestone in a way; could be one step closer to the end of one dream or a step closer to the start of a new one, if you know what I mean. Just hope fate is kind to me, and us all  . Anyway, enough of my maudling, I'm just a bit melancholy tonight ( I love that word!!)

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi mrs t- today didn't go so well, I went for scan and my egg collection has been scheduled for Sunday however Amanda has said that my chances are low as I only have 6 large follicles. She said my best option would be to donate all and have a free cycle where they could adjust dose but I'm going against her advice stupid maybe I don't know so confused  Haven't stopped crying 

Sorry for no personsals x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

MrsR - big hugs. So sorry this journey is being unkind to you. Don't worry about going against Amanda's advice - only you know what's best for you both. My only advice would be to read Ravan's advice from the other day, she put it really clearly


----------



## Gwennie

MrsR- so sorry to read your post. Thinking of you, such a difficult decision- I can't any offer any better advice than what MrsT has said, and to do what's best for you. Take care xx


----------



## newbee28

Well I've been really naughty and did a pregnancy test this morning as I'm 2 days late and have had no spotting or bleeding and got a BFN although my official test date is Sunday but it doesn't bode well. Perhaps the Progynova has delayed my period? 
Anyway I'm still going to test on Sunday but don't think there's much hope xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls thanks for all the clinic advice. We have booked in to go to the next open day middle of July, so see what they say and we will go from there. Good luck to you all!!! Will dip in to see how your all doing! Lots of love Ceri xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Ceri-you won't regret going to CRGW.  Amanda and her team are the best!  xx

Newbee-I hope that it is just too early to tell.  Hang on in there, xx

Mrs R-it's your body at the end of the day.  Only you know what is best for you.  I guess the thing is to take time to think of it from both perspectives, a. what you want to do, rationally and without emotions clouding your decision, and b. what Amanda says, and what would the gain of that be for you.  Hmm, a toughie! x

Mrs T-I used ovitrel last July and I am convinced that it caused the problems that I had.  I've also read that it is not good for low responders either, which corroborated my own view.  I used Pregnyl in March and had far better results.  The supply seems to have dried up after that.  Amanda is going to try and track some down for me.  Grr!!  There is always something!  

Love to everybody!


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

Hjones...............et        22nd june    pupo?
mrs.r2011..........ec        24th june
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf          july
dizzy..................fet        july 
les......................fet        july/august
Isis.....................icsi        ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............awaiting dates 
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............pupo    otd    10th june  bfp
Michelle v.......pupo    otd    17th june  bfp  scan 3rd july.  
newbee28.....pupo    otd    24th june
Gwennie........pupo    otd    28th june  
mrs thomas.. pupo    otd    29th june  
freddypop.....pupo      otd 

well done ladies.

**..


----------



## freddypop

Thanks **. Can you add my test date as 3rd July. 

Hope you and MrsFb are well.


F. x


----------



## HJones0809

Yes ** I'm PUPO!!   I've had two put back in today!! Itsy and bitsy now ctwching into their mammy!! 
OTD is 7th July! 

I'm still in shock I've got this far  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbee - it could still change, hope it does

HJones - congrats on being pupo

MrsR - good luck for Sunday

Dwrgi - yeah I've heard that too, should've remembered before my cycle, doh! 

Jen - how did it go?

Gwennie & Freddypop - hope you are staying sane


----------



## Dwrgi

Well done H!!  That's really good news!  Lots of R&R now and funny TV shows!!!


----------



## freddypop

Hjones - congrats PUPO at last. Have a lovely relaxing weekend.

Newbee - so hoping your result changes Hun.

MrsR - hope you're feeling ok, good luck for Sunday.

Gwennie & mrsT - cant believe you're half way through, well done ladies.

I'm starting to feel very cooped up now & only 2 days in. Going out with DH tomorrow for a drive & gentle stroll somewhere nice. So hoping Mickey & Minnie are snuggling in.

F. X


----------



## michelle.v

Congrats HJones - well done, rest up now hun and let them get comfy   

Newbee       that the test is false hun, keeping everything crossed for you     

Jen any news hun, hope the scan went well for you    

Freddypop, I am sure Mickey and Minnie are very happy in their new home!  Have a lovely day sounds fab   

Gwennie and Mrs T, hows it going?  Any symptoms?     

Dwrgi - wont be long now and you will be starting the jabs!  Have you got a date yet for D/R?

Hi **, thanks for keeping the list updated, hope you are both doing OK.

Audrey and Lills, you must have heard something by now its been ages!  Maybe you both need a little holiday to kick them up the   .  Hope you both get some good news soon.

Have fab weekend everyone  Michellexx


----------



## lillsbills

Michelle V - lol! It's enough to drive you bonkers. I finally had the long awaited phone call, after changing the app 4 times we are booked in for for initial consultation on 4th July. Was hoping for this Thursday but just too awkward ( secretly hoping to go and bump into Jenson Button as its F1 in Valencia this weekend thought he could maybe sweep me off my feet). Looks like our hope for treatment in our three weeks off work is down the pan due to the delay in them contacting us ( think maybe Amanda forgot to email, she is wonderful but soo busy and when I chased her she said 'oops, you were in my junk mail'! ) try not to be too offended by that...
So we will see what happens..

Fpops..hang in there mrs xx

H Jones, fab news, fingers crossed

Dwrgi, how did ovitrelle give you grief last time?

Mrs T, Gwennie... Over the half way mark Tom xxx

Hi to everyone else, thinking of you all xx


----------



## Audrey H

Yay Lills - really excited that you have your appointment booked   - now all we need is for Wales to win  (oh well at least you have your appointment and that's all that matters)   xxxxx

Michelle - hope that your htp fund is not going down to quickly    May that scan date come round asap for you.  xxxxxx
I'll be over in Valencia just before Lills, so I'll get the party started and Lills can finish it off    Had my scan on Tuesday and a triple lining so we're all booked and ready to go, with et on 1st July.  We leave on Wednesday 27th, clinic on Thursday for DH to leave sample (originals didn't like the freezer) and back on 3rd July. Phew

Hjones - congrats on being pupo, may your 2ww go quickly xxxxx

Freddyp - congrats to you too, take it easy xxxx

newbee -  

Gwennie - I hope that you are ok and staying sane.  Just a few more days to go xxxx

Jen - how are you hun?  Hope that you are ok xxxx

Dwrgi - hope that Amanda finds you some Pregnyl.  Hope that you are ok,  not long now to those summer hols xxxx

Mrs T -     keep smiling    xxxx

Bexy - How are you lovely?   xxxx

** - hope that you and Mrs ** are keeping busy.  Oh keeper of the list, you have a few updates to add    xxxx

Mrs R - thinking of you, such a tough decision   xxxx

welcome to Ceri xxxx

Loads of love to you all, hope everyone have a lovely weekend, love Audrey xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Lills - so glad you've got your appt date, hooray. Sorry that it doesn't fit in with your plans, nothing goes smoothly does it! Is there any way you can change your weeks off. Hope it all works out for you xxx

Audrey Hun - you know I'm thrilled and excited for you.   Back at you xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Mrs T & Gwennie hope the 2ww is going quickly.

Audrey great news that things are progressing for you. I hope all goes well & you have a nice little holiday & come back PUPO.

Freddy & Hjones congratulations on being PUPO.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend. 

I had my scan yesterday & thankfully everything is ok as we have one tiny baby. I was so nervous but the nurse said straight away that all looked well. We saw the sac, yolk sac & heartbeat. Little Pinky measured 6 wks & 1 day, I was 6 wks 2days so only one day out. I’v got another scan in 2 weeks so fingers crossed Pinky keeps growing.


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Thanks for all the messages and thoughts, it means alot. Iv prepared myself for the worse, but still hoping for a miracle and I will have enough to share I guess il know this time tmr in at 8:15 for egg collection.

Hope all ok x


----------



## Dwrgi

Well done Jen, such a relief for you!  You can relax a bit now, I hope!  Thanks for letting us know!!!  

Lills-way to go girl!  July 4th sounds brill to me, and although not what you originally wanted, things have a habit of turning out all right in the end!  Can't wait to hear EVERY detail of it ALL!!!!  Re. Ovitrel.  This was my trigger shot last summer and they got two eggs.  I have read of it not agreeing with some people, and of them having the same experience as me (loads of follies, thick triple lining, which both suggest lots of eggs), and then no eggs or few eggs after ovitrel trigger shot.  So, I REALLY REALLY do not want to use it again.  FX Amanda can track down some illicit supplies somewhere.  There is no way we can class you as junk, hun!!  Quite funny really (I suppose!).    

Audrey-hey, it's all go for you!  I am so excited for you, and am     that this is your time!  GL and let us know how you get on!!!  I will finish the norethisterone on July 12th (three days after my birthday, so I can have a few, ahem, one drink!!  Wehay!), so will start jabbing myself a few days after that!  Oh bring it on-NOT!!  Have a lovely weekend!  

Gwennie & Mrs T-wow, one week in already!  How are you both feeling?  Hope you've both been taking it easy and not doing anything too strenuous!   that your five are getting snuggled in!  xxxx

Mrs R-brave girl, and GL!!     you get enough to share. Big    

Lots of love to everybody, and hope you have a great weekend!  Seems like we will all need our waterproofs today!  Joiwch pawb!!  xxxx


----------



## newbee28

Audrey - brilliant news about you EC booked for July.  

Jen - great news about Pinky. I have everything crossed for you   

Gwennie - sut ti'n timlo? Sdim hir I ti fynd nawr xxx

Will let everyone know how I get on tomorrow    

Happy Sat! Xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

mrs.r2011..........ec        24th june
lillsbills...............consult  4th july
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf          july
dizzy..................fet        july 
les......................fet        july/august
Isis.....................icsi        ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
lillsbills...............consult  4th july
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
audrey...............et 1st july
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Jen80.............proper pregnant well done pinky
Michelle v........pupo    otd    17th june  bfp  scan 3rd july.  
newbee28......pupo    otd    24th june
Gwennie.........pupo    otd    28th june  
mrs thomas... pupo    otd    29th june  
freddypop.......pupo    otd    3rd july
Hjones............pupo    otd    7th july

glad to be putting you both at the bottom of the list. well done ladies.

hoping it's all okay newbee.
good to readyour news lills and audrey
hooray for you jen 
mrs r. we here are really hoping things will go well for you tomorrow.
hello dwrgi mrs t michelle ceri gwennie and all.

**..


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone, hope u don't mind me writing this post.I was a member many years ago but I have not written for years but have logged in and read messages.I just want to let people know who are going through treatment that there is a light at the end of the tunnel.I tried for children from when I was 20 and after 5 treatments and now over 40, I was blessed with a little girl who is now 6 and a half months old.The staff at CRGW were absolutely amazing, I even travelled to London on numerous occasions to go to different consultations in clinics up there, but eventually decided for my last treatment I would go to CRGW.They were just brilliant I can't praise them enough.I also wanted to write ,because I know how I felt for more years than I can remember,that dreams can come true and just hang on in there,good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## newbee28

Well it's a big fat BFN as I thought. Gutted. On a positive note though, we paid for 3 cycles upfront so it's reassuring to know we have at least 2 other go's. 

We're going to enjoy the summer (going to treat myself to a glass of wine tonight) before starting again in September.

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbee - so sorry. Glad you've got a plan, it really helps x


----------



## Audrey H

newbee - anfon llawer o gariad    mwynhau'r gwin xxxxx

love to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

mrs.r2011..........ec          24th june 
audrey...............et          1st july
lillsbills...............consult  4th july
dizzy..................fet        9th july 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf          july
les......................fet        july/august
Isis.....................icsi        ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

newbee28......pupo    otd    24th june
Gwennie.........pupo    otd    28th june  
mrs thomas... pupo    otd    29th june  
freddypop.......pupo    otd    3rd july
Hjones............pupo    otd    7th july

Michelle v........pupo    otd    17th june  bfp  scan 3rd july.  
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky


----------



## farm boy

sorry newbee that it didn't work for you and your husband. glad to see that you have some positivity in you and will be able to look to the future again, not that it helps much here and now. but please try and remember that it will all work out just perfect.
take care of yourselves.

**..

p.s. nice comments georgey.


----------



## Gwennie

Newbee- mor drist i glywed dy newyddion bore 'ma, wedi bod yn meddwl amdanat. As MrsT said, it's great that you've got a plan. Enjoy that wine and your summer-  you SO deserve it. Cymer ofal mawr x x x

Morning all, will catch up later. Hope everyone's OK xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thinking of you Newbee, glad you are already thinking ahead though x

Good to hear positive news from you Georgey x

Hope Mrs T and Gwennie are holding in there and taking things easy. When do you think you will start testing? I am an obsessive 10 day onwards tester! Xx

AFM had another scan, started my progynova 3 a day, next scan and intralipids 6th July then hopefully FET 9th July. How many intralipids sessions should you have and when, I forgot to ask?


----------



## Mrs.R2011

**- not pupo yet but iv had ec done and they got 7 unfortunately not enough to share tho.

Newbee so sorry for ire news

X


----------



## Ravan

Mrs R what did you decide to do?


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi raven, we'v decided to pay I feel for my relcipient as we would of like to have shared but I had to go with my gut under the cicumsyanced. I know ppl may think I'm being selfish


----------



## Ravan

Mrs R you have to do whats right for you too


----------



## farm boy

mrs r . not at all selfish.7 eggs great. be happy and good luck.

**..


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Thanks ** and raven

Just had call 5 mature and they have done icsi so fingers crossed for call tmr x still praying for a miracle


----------



## HJones0809

Newie   thinking of you enjoy your wine tonight xx 

Mrs R - your are not selfish   positive thinking now -  here for you xx 

Hi to everyone else  I'm feeling great! Had really bad cramps yesterday that lasted bout 20 minutes but apart from that I'm feeling fab


----------



## Mrs Thomas

MrsR - well done, good luck for tomorrows call


----------



## freddypop

Newbee - so sorry to hear your news, but very pleased to see you are looking ahead. Enjoy your wine. x

MrsR - great news on the egg front, good luck for call tomorrow. Don't feel guilty hun, you had to make the right choice for you & dh. x

Hjones - glad you are feeling so good, keep it up. x

Georgey - great to hear another positive story, gives us all hope. Congrats on your little girl. x

Dizzywizzy - great that you've started, well done and good luck. x

Jen80 - well done on the scan, lovely news. x

Audrey & Lillbills - great news on the appt & et dates, it must be so exciting for you both. Good luck ladies. x

Hope everyone else is well. love to all.

F. x


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs R-you had to do what's right for you.  You now have to focus on those five mature eggs, and hope there's some jiggery pokery going on as we speak!!!  

Newbee-mor ddrwg i glywed dy newyddion.  Hyfryd clywed dy fod môr positif.  Mwynha'r Ha nawr, a peidio meddwl am dim i wneud gyda IVF etc.!!!  Good luck hun, you'll get there!  

Gwenny and Mrs T-how are you two doing??  Thinking of you both!!  I hope that Ler and Pwl (I love the Reds too!), and Snap, Crackle and Pop are getting all snuggled in!  xxx

Mr and Mrs **-how are you both?  Big hugs to you!   

Georgey-what a lovely post and thank you for your time in writing to us.  We all need to be reminded that miracles happen and that dreams CAN come true, so thank you so very much, and congratulations to you!!!  

Hope everybody is having a lovely weekend, Axxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Hiya all, hope you're all OK xx

MrsR- agree with all that's been said, you can't have any regrets. F/C for your call in the morning xx

Audrey- Waw, things are moving fast for you! wishing you the biggest POB LWC ever, you're so supportive of us all on here and now its our chance to return the favour! Xx

H- good to hear youre doing well- keep up that PMA xx

Georgey- Thank you for your reassurance xx

Dwrgi- I'r gwr ma'r diolch am y Ler a Pwl, he's a mad Reds fan! Gobeithio ti'n neud yn ocei, dim hir i fynd nawr xx

Dizzy- Good luck for the next part of your journey xx

Freddy- Hope youre doing Ok too xx

MrsT- Sanity holding out!!!! Thinking of you on the last leg of this journey hun xx

**- thanks for updating the list. Hope youre Ok at the manor xx

Newbee-   Gobeithio bod y gwin wedi'i agor, really admire your positivity hun. Take care xx

Hello Lills, Ravan, Kara, Michelle and Jen xx

AFM- Still trying to remain positive, and hoping more than anything that Thursday will be a day to always remember for the right reasons. Have decided to stick it out til then, no early testing for me, kind of don't want the bubble to burst if you know what I mean  
Love,
Gwen xx


----------



## Siany

Evening all,

Mrs R, good luck for your phone call tomorrow.  I hope your five are doing well.  You have to do what is right for you hun.  You were going to egg share, that is not selfish.  It is such a shame that there were not enough eggs for you both.  x

Gwennie and Mrs T.   Week two is so tough. Thinking of you both. x  
Mrs T, how long before breakfast do you take your thyroxin?  I'm grasping at straws now in an attempt to get these levels down!

Newbee, I am so sorry that you did not a positive result.  I agree it is good that you are looking forward to your next cycle. x

Dwrgi, I hope Amanda manages to track down the meds for you. I have finished writing my reports!  I stayed in work until I'd finished them on Friday as I wanted a report free weekend.  x

Lills, it is good that you finally have a date. A shame though that it hasn't fallen in your time off.  x

Audrey, thinks are so close for you now. x

Jen, great news on your scan. Keep us posted. x

Michelle, how are you?  

Freddypop, Hannah how are you PUPO ladies?

Ravan, good to see you on the thread.  Hope you are ok.  My veggies are really coming along nicely, although the weeds seem to be doing better!

Hi to ** and Mrs **, Dizzy, Bexy, Les, Kara, Jo and anyone I've missed.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - I take mine with my breakfast, not sure if it makes a difference or not


----------



## Siany

Thanks Mrs T.


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi all

Just a quickie, just had call all 5 fertilised can believe it et either Wednesday or Friday  


 for a miracle 

Love to all x


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic news Mrs R! xxx  
really pleased for you xx
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Dwrgi

Well done Mrs R!!!  Try and relax now, and keep the high protein and lots of water diet up!  Boring, I know! x

Siany-well done you on getting those pesky reports done.  I have my Year 8's to do by Friday-there'll be a lot of cut and pasting and creative BSing!!!  

Love to everybody,
Axxxx


----------



## freddypop

Well done MrsR, that's great news.  

Follow Dwrgi's excellent advice and relax now. x

F. x


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs R I'm so happy for you! Rest up   x


----------



## michelle.v

Hiya!
Mrs R - fab news hun, they will be looking after them well for you, wont be long before they are back where they belong   

Audrey, thats fab news, all that waiting and now its happening all at once    , wont be long now, about a week bet you cant wait    

Lills, glad to hear you are on the move too, I am sure Amanda did not mean to dump you in the trash   , she is so lovely   .

Newbee, so sorry hun, I think the 3 cycle package is a fab idea as at least you know that its not the end of the road, you have 2 back up plans.  Take some well deserved time out   , heres to hoping that you dont need the 3rd cycle    

Jen - Congratulations hun!  I bet you are chuffed, well done pinky!!   

Dwrgi, this may sound wrong but I hope you find the drugs!  I am sure there must be some out there somewhere   

Gwennie and Mrs T, how are you holding up?  Counting the days now, wont be long     

Freddypop and Hjones, hope you are both taking it easy and milking the joys of being PUPO (no cooking, cleaning, hoovering, shopping   )

Hi Siany, hope you manage to get your levels sorted out soon hun   

I am counting the days to the scan, it is scary how easy it is to drive yourself     .  Some days feel really positive and others really worried, a week tomorrow and hopefully I can start to relax a little?  Off for a lovely spa day tomorrow cant wait

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, catch up with you all soon.

Michellexx


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Just a quick post from me.

Firstly soooo sorry I've been very lazy in my posting. The waiting is so hard I've been trying to keep myself occupied with decorating the house etc.
Loads of luck for any 2wwers, those about to have EC and ET.

Audrey - good luck for your trip. Let me know how you get on.
Lills - loads of luck for your appointment too. 

Hi to everyone else - Mrs T, Dwrgi, Mr and Mrs **, Siany, Newbee, Mrs R, Freddypop, Hjones, Michelle, Ravan and anyone else I've forgotten. I promise I will catch up.

AFM - still waiting on paperwork that goes with our DE so hopefully that will be done by July.

Love to all.
Les XXXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just to let you all know we have had another BFN. We we absolutely gutted and feel like its gonna take a while to pick ourselves up this time. Even for someone as strong and stubborn as me this is just too much to take, it gets harder and harder every time. 

Wishing you all lots of luck in your journeys but I need some time out so not planning on being around for a while. If anyone needs me pm me and I'll get back to you. Thanks for your support this far.


----------



## freddypop

Good to hear from you Les. Hope the wait isn't too long. Paperwork will be all sorted and you'll be away to go before you know it. Good luck.

Gwennie - how are you holding out there?  

MrsT - you know how sorry I am to hear this news. Take as much time as you need, we are all still here if you need us. Look after yourself and DH. x  

F. x


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs Thomas I'm so sad to hear your news   take care hun and thank you for all your support xxx


----------



## Gwennie

MrsT- understand completely xx

Hiya everyone xx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u know already that I'm heart broken for u and always here for u


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs T so sorry to hear that it was a BFN Hun   x


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Mrs t so sorry for ure news stay strong x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T,  so very sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself, we are all thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, so sorry.   x


----------



## michelle.v

Mrs T, so sorry hun, I know that nothing I can say can take the hurt away   .  
Take care of each other and I would certainly be having a few well deserved


----------



## Audrey H

Mrs T - I'm so very sorry that you have to go through this horribly hard time again - it's just not fair.  You know my heart goes to you and DH and I pray that you both heal and get stronger.  I will be thinking of you.  Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Mrs T so sorry to hear of your news  you are a great lady who provides support and comfort to all of us on here.   xxx Take care


----------



## Audrey H

I also wanted to say thank you to everyone for all your support.

Gwennie - thanks for the good luck wishes, I'm sending the same to you for your test date and hoping to read about your bfp when I come home xxxxx 

Lills - massive good luck wishes for your trip next week, lots of love to you and DH xxxxx  

Mrs T,Bexy,Jen, Michelle, **, Freddyp, Dwrgi, Les , Sainy newbee, Stacey, everyone - thank you for making me feel special  

I'm off today but I  will be back nest Tuesday  

Lots of love to everyone, Audrey xxxxxxx


----------



## freddypop

Audrey - good luck for your trip. Hope that et goes really well and that you also enjoy your time there. A lovely city break thrown in. All the best & next time you write you'll be PUPO, yeah!!!

F. X


----------



## Dwrgi

Audrey-pob lwc ar dy daith!  Byddaf yn meddwl amdanat!!  Good luck Aud!!  xxxxx

Mrs T-am pming you in a sec.

Love to everyone!
xxxx


----------



## Jen.80

Mrs T as I said already I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked  

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## les0090

Mrs T -


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Audrey- good luck!!!! 

Afm- well jelly belly and jelly bean on board otd 12 July. Lots of rest and chocolate now 

 for a miracle


----------



## newbee28

Audrey - POB LWC croesi fy mysedd I ti  

Gwennie- POB LWC I ti fory. Bydde fe'n neis clywed newyddion da xx 

Hi everyone,

Got a treatment planning meeting with Amanda on the 19th o discuss IVF #2. As my AMH is low for my age (8.9) does anyone recommend trying DHEA to improve embryo quality/ number of eggs? I'm also going to try acupuncture this time around. Any suggestions welcome!

Diolch/thanks xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Newbie - my amh is rubbish too. 2nd round of ivf used dhea for 3 months, had 9 eggs (5 first ivf) 7 fertilised and had three put back in, got a bfp.  Miscarried at 11 weeks..but still my eggs were better at the time of fertilisation than without the dhea.
The way I look at it you have nothing to loose by giving it a go x


----------



## newbee28

Lillbills- thanks for getting back to me. Any side effects from DHEA? I was put on Testogel last time for 3 weeks which I think is meant to help with quality but  out of 6 eggs I only got 2 embryos put back (not even blastocysts) I will definitely mention DHEA to Amanda at my meeting. Did the embryologist say they were better quality?  How many did you take? Xx


----------



## michelle.v

Mrs R - Congratulations!  Enjoy being PUPO as much as you can and try not to let the 2ww drive you totally    .  Wishing you the best of luck   

Audrey, I hope I am not too late to wish you all the luck in the world!  Hope your trip goes well and look forward to hearing your good news when you come back   

Jen - Hi hun, you had another scan already!  Fab news little one is growing, hope your doing OK   

Newbee fab you are planning ahead, I have never researched DHEA sorry hun, I am no use to you   

Les    nice to see you back.

I have just had a manic 100 mile drive to the clinic to get more bum bullets   , I thought I could buy more in the chemist but they are prescription only, called the doctor - wouldnt give me a prescription as this is for private treatments   .  Had to get my friends hubby to drive me to get there by 5.00 (leaving swansea at 4.30) to get there before they closed.  Thank god lovely yvonne waited for me!  Stress!!!
Hope everyone I have missed is doing OK, catch up with you soon.

Michellexx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs R-congratulations on Jelly belly and Jelly Bean!   for a BFP for you!  Lots of rest and relaxation now for the next few days.  And good food!!  

Newbee-I had 8 eggs retrieved in March following months of DHEA.  I used non-micronised DHEA first, and had terrible acne on my back.  It was disgusting.  Got some micronised DHEA and no real side effects to report.  Would definitely recommend it.  You need 75 mg a day.  The best is 'Pure' which you will have to get from the USA, pricey but worth it.  Good luck!  Falch clywed fod gen ti gynllun!  xxx

Michelle-that sounds a nightmare.  Ba$$$$$ NHS not letting you have them.  I know of some whose GPs will fund the drugs for their patients who are doing IVF privately.  Least they can do.  There's my little rant there!!! 

Love to everybody!
Amanda 
xxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Morning all,

Just wanted to let you know that it was a BFN unfortunately for us this morning. Had kind of expected it to be honest    Obviously we are gutted, but we had already prepared ourselves for a tough journey, and at least we are one step further forward on this blwmin difficult road!! Hope we'll be able to face Round 2 with a bit of gusto soon! 

Thank you SO much to everyone for all your support so far, thinking of everyone who's ever faced that one solitary red line with even more admiration this morning xx

Will be back soon I promise- Huge good luck to everyone on or starting treatment soon xx

Gwen xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - I'm so sorry. Take care of yourselves


----------



## dizzywizzy

Gwennie, so so sorry, this whole process isn't easy but hopefully you will find the strength to carry on. I didn't think I could keep going after so much heartache but I am not giving up until my chances are zero xxxx


----------



## newbee28

Gwennie- fi mor mor sori. Wy'n deall yn iawn sut ti'n timlo. Mae'r siwrne yma mor anoddd ond fe ddaw. Yn meddwl amdanat. Cymer ofal xxx


----------



## kara76

Gwen I am so very sorry.


----------



## HJones0809

Gwen I'm so sorry to hear your news   take care lovely xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Gwennie so sorry to read your news hun   x


----------



## farm boy

oh mrs t. that is just  terrible to read. i dont think i can add anything that your other friends havn't said already. you are loved on this forum and we'd make it better if only we could. take care of yourselves and come back to us when you feel able.

the **'s..


----------



## farm boy

bloomin heck gwennie.
i am so sorry to read that news. all on here think your great and wish you every success so it is sad for us all to read the news.
i am still catching up on the thread now, please no more bad news.
all our very best to you and your husband.

the **'s..


----------



## Siany

Gwennie, so sorry. Take care. X


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

audrey...............et          1st july
lillsbills...............consult  4th july
dizzy..................fet        9th july 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi 30th july        
bettyboo.............fet        july
kw33Newbie......ivf          july
les......................fet        july/august
Isis.....................icsi        ec 6th august
Adele.................fet        august/sept 
Pollita.................iui        Sept
Sugar.................ivf        Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

Gwennie.........pupo    otd    28th june  
mrs thomas... pupo    otd    29th june  
freddypop.......pupo    otd    3rd july
Hjones............pupo    otd    7th july
mrs.r2011.......pupo    otd    12th july  nice one mrs r, good luck to you all. 


Michelle v........pupo    otd    17th june  bfp  scan 3rd july.  
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky

newbee28...... sorry to take you off the list.

audrey your on top, double good fortune to you this week.
hello les nice to see your okay, and you staceyemma.
hello super dwrgi we are okay hope you are too.
hi to all sorry not been about.

hope the list is about correct, have just tried to update. gotta go.... football.

**..


----------



## freddypop

Gwennie - so sorry to read of your bfn. Take care & look after yourself & DH. X

MrsR - well done on being PUPO, rest up while you can. X

F. X


----------



## Dwrgi

Gwennie fach, mor sori i glywed y newyddion.  Profiad anodd iawn yw'r busnes 'ma, a mae'r 'breaks' yn dod yn anaml iawn.  Meddwl amdanat, a cofia mai hon yw'r cais cyntaf.  Rhaid dyfal parhau!  Big hugs to you and hubs hun, you'll come back fighting, I promise! xxx    

Where have you been hiding **?  Surely those fences can't keep you busy all the time??!!!!!!!  Hope you and Mrs ** are doing well.  Big   to you both, Axxx

Hello everybody!!


----------



## Goofy34

Hi all,

I was wondering if I could ask you all a question - Have any of you done the 3 cycle package. I was just looking for some advice and feedback?

Thanks xxx


----------



## newbee28

** - would you mind adding me to bottom of list. I have treatment planning on 19h July
Diolch!!!


----------



## newbee28

Goofy34 - hi! We have paid for 3 cycles of IVF. Unfortunately our first go didn't work but at least it means we have two more go's. If it does work and you reach 20weeks of pregnancy you lose the rest of your go's and the money but that's the risk you take. It does work out cheaper if you use all 3 go's.
Let us know when your EC is!


----------



## lillsbills

Update from Audrey ladies and gent, her and DH have a fantastic 7 fertilised embies and ET is scheduled for Sunday. 
They are both chuffed to bits...and to top it off it's lovely and sunny out there and I do believe they are working their way through every attaction that Valencia has to offer.


----------



## Goofy34

Hi Newbie28, thanks for that. It was a hard decision to make, we have done the same. 
My ec is Monday. Can't wait. Got 7 follicles, hopefully I will have some healthy eggs. Please work, please work, please work!

Hi everyone else, I have been following this post for ages and feel like I know you all. Hope you don't mind me joining?

xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

audrey...............et            1st july  good good luck.
goofy34.............ec            2nd july
lillsbills...............consult    4th july
dizzy..................fet          9th july
newbee28.........planning 19th july 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi  30th july        
bettyboo.............fet          july
kw33Newbie......ivf            july
les......................fet          july/august
Isis.....................icsi          ec 6th august
Adele.................fet          august/sept 
Pollita.................iui          Sept
Sugar.................ivf            Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates

freddypop.......pupo    otd    3rd july
Hjones............pupo    otd    7th july
mrs.r2011.......pupo    otd    12th july  

Michelle v........pupo    bfp  scan 3rd july.  
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky

Gwennie.........pupo    otd    28th june  sorry to be taking you two off this part of the list.  
mrs thomas... pupo    otd    29th june


----------



## Siany

Goofy, welcome to the thread and good luck for EC on Monday.

Dwrgi, have you managed to track down the meds? 

Lills, thanks for the post about Audrey. When do you fly out?

Mrs R, congratulations on being PUPO.

Freddy, Hannah, Mrs R - how are you surviving the 2ww? 

Newbee, good to see you back on the list.

** and Mrs ** hope you are both ok.


----------



## newbee28

Hi everyone! At last we have some sunshine!  

Goofy34 - i am crossing everything for you for Monday xx

It's nice to be on the list again and a focus and determination to get a BFP!!

A special hello to Audrey - great news!!!

A shout out too to Siany, Gwennie, Mrs T, Dwrgi, freddypop, Michelle xxx


----------



## freddypop

Morning everyone. Hope you are all well.

Just wanted to report that it’s a BFN for us this morning.   AF has also arrived so we know this result won’t change. ** could you please take me off the list, thank you. Also wanted to say a huge thanks to you all for the support throughout.

We think we have another cycle in us to try and will be back soon after a short break and money gathering exercise!! I probably won’t be posting as much but will be reading everyone’s posts to keep up with things.

Huge good luck to Audrey today for transfer and Goofy for EC tomorrow, and also to everyone having treatment and appointments coming up.

Newbee, lovely to see you jumping straight back in. 

Take care everyone.

F. x


----------



## Siany

Freddy, so sorry to hear that you did not get a positive result.  Take care


----------



## HJones0809

So sorry to hear your news Freddy   take care hun xx


----------



## lillsbills

Freddy, so sorry... Life is just not fair.
Sainy, flying out on tuesday, will be nice to get a few days in the sun..not sure how we will cope  
Amanda (Dwrgi) status update please mrs...

Hi everyone... Hope your all doing good.


----------



## Sass7

Hi ladies,

I'm on 2ww after icsi 3dt on 21st june due to test on 6th July. Please can I join your list?


Have to say I'm studying thesecthreads closely.... Its driving me crazy - Good luck everyone.

Xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Hi Sass, welcome to the mad house and fingers crossed those embies are snuggling in tightly...
Wonderful bunch of ladies on here x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi sass   
you can go crazy with me  my test date is 7th July first week waiting has been ok but now I'm into week two I'm getting scared! Trying not to symptom check but it's hard no to!!  Stomach is cramping today hope that's a good sign and not a bad sign. 

Hannah x


----------



## Sass7

Thanks for warm welcome... 

I've been symptom checking whole way through and I really shouldn't. I have had a few cramps & tired but that's it..  Don't feel any different to when we had failed iui in feb. This is 1st icsi.  Trying to stay positive but finding it very difficult. 

Unexplained infertility everything seems fine & dandy.. Its so frustrating. 

Hannah- It's nice to hear others are in same boat... Would love to join this journey with you.  It doesn't leave your mind for a second does it! Let's keep each other positive  

Lilsbills-thank you  

Sending everyone lots of luck... 

Xxx


----------



## Gwennie

Hiya all,

Freddy- so, so sorry to hear your news today. Thinking of you and your DH and sending you  . Be kind to yourselves xx

Mrs T and Newbee- hope youre both doing OK and feeling a little stronger. Been thinking of you both a lot over the past few days. We will get there xx

Audrey- Really pleased to hear your good news from Valencia, and keeping everything crossed for that happy ending you so deserve. Xx

MrsR and H- hope your lovely embies ( love the names!!!! ) are holding on tight and that you two are holding on tight too! take care of yourselves xx

Jen and Michelle- Hope you two are doing OK too xx

Dwrgi- Counting the days fi'n siwr tan ddiwedd tymor!! And starting the next round- yippeeee!!! Gobeithio ti'n iawn xx

Goofy- Welcome!!! Huge good luck for E/C tomorrow, they will take fantastic care of you and you will have a lovely sleep!! Xx

Sass- Welcome too! Crossing everything for a positive result for you on the 6th xx

Les, Lills, Kara, Siany, Dizzy, Love2B, Stacey,  ** and Mrs **-   hope you're all doing OK xx

AFM, Just wanted to say how completely bowled over I am reading all your lovely messages.  Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, just needed to get it out of my system.  After a tearful Thursday, full of disappointment, tears and 'Why us?' thoughts, I hope that I've regained a little of my mojo and am trying hard to think of this heartache as a step closer to our dream rather than the end of it. Got our follow up with Amanda next week and hoping to jump back on the rollercoaster asap really.  But wanted you all to know how much your words and kindness have meant, and have helped. I really am grateful. 

Love Gwen xxx


----------



## Sass7

Well done Gwennie, keep looking forward, it will happen its just a case of when. I have lots of friends who have been through so many cycles.. All have got there eventually... One after eight years just goes to show... onwards & upwards. Where there is a will there is a way.. Always <3


Good luck to Audrey today...


----------



## lillsbills

Audrey update - she is officially pupo with two embies, three in the freezer and two being watched over. She was gonna have a chill by the pool when she text her news...lucky toe rag


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

goofy34.............ec            2nd july    good luck tomorrow
lillsbills...............consult    4th july
dizzy..................fet          9th july
newbee28.........planning 19th july 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi  30th july        
bettyboo.............fet          july
kw33Newbie......ivf            july
les......................fet          july/august
Isis.....................icsi          ec 6th august
Adele.................fet          august/sept 
Pollita.................iui          Sept
Sugar.................ivf            Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates
gwennie............come back soon


sass7..............pupo    otd    6th july  welcome and the best of luck
Hjones............pupo    otd    7th july
mrs.r2011.......pupo    otd    12th july  
audrey............pupo    otd            fab well done good luck

Michelle v........pupo    bfp  scan 3rd july.  
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky

freddypop.......pupo    otd    3rd july    sorry to be taking you off the list


so very sorry about your news freddy. i wish it was not so. please take care of yourselves and stay with us.

hi siany hope you are going to get your go soon, i would love to move you up, and down the list
lills good luck hope you make it a holiday too, footie tonight i expect you may be supporting spain
hjones. things look very promising. fingers crossed for you
gweenie you shouldn't be so surprised, you are very well regarded here. heres hoping you are gonna be okay
hello to all you super ladies, all the very best from ** manor.

**..


----------



## kara76

Freddy so sorry hun

Audrey brilliant news

Gwen that's the way, pick yourself back up and back on that horse

Hiya newbies


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies and **, just wanted to pop in and say a massive thanks for all your kind words and so many PM's. I'm so lucky to have you all. A special thanks to special friends who through lots of messages and texts have been checking in on me and giving me loads of support, and boy have I needed it this week. This journey can be so lonely, especially as DH always manages to pick himself back up so quickly. 

Well you know me, I always need some kind of a plan, so we went in to see Amanda yesterday to talk choices for the future. We were lucky to bump into the lovely Lyndon on the way in and ended up chatting to him for about 20 mins before our appt. Both Lyndon and Amanda were wonderful as usual, so supportive and understanding of how tough it is. To be honest it was probably a bit early to go in because I struggled to hold it together, but at least we now have a plan. We have decided that we will have one final attempt with my own eggs, as we always said that we would do three cycles with immune treatment. But then it's got to be time to move on. So we got lots of information on DE yesterday and we are coming to terms with building our family a different way. 

So we are down, but not out just yet. And even though I need to be a little more distant to keep it together at the moment, I'm still here for you all and am only a PM away as many of you know.

So a couple of personals before I go

Freddypop - you know I am so very sorry for you, take care

Audrey - you know I'm thrilled to congratulate you on being pupo and am looking forward to your lovely long messages when you get back 

Lills - I'm wishing you loads of luck for your consult and will be following your journey very closely

Goofy - welcome and good luck, they take very good care of you so try not to worry

Sass - welcome too, sounds very positive to me

HJones & Mrs R - hope you are keeping sane, the second week is definitely tougher for me. So keep distracted if you can

Kara - big hugs, hope you feel better soon


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T, Gwennie & Freddypop - been off line for last week on holiday and so sorry to log back in and see such sad news for your all.  Take care and look after yourselves   

Goofy & Sass - big welcome, all the ladies on here are fab in the good and the not so good times and full of every bit of knowledge between them

Audrey - congrats of being PUPO, I'm sure that your embies are settling in nicely, relaxing in the sun, by the pool 

Lills - good luck for this week, another step closer x

Hjones - Fingers crossed that this second week flies by for you and we have some positive news at the end of the week   

AFM - AF turned up on holiday, usually would think  , but so glad that I am finally back on a treatment cycle.  Scan this Wednesday and then poas for me!


----------



## lillsbills

Freaky, my posts and bubbles are the same, well they won't be after posting this...Mrs T, quick make them even, I'm paranoid now..even even even...


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Done!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all?  I hope this vile weather (**-put the tambourine AWAY!!) isn't getting you down....

Freddy-how sorry I am to hear your news, it's never easy.  I hope that you and your OH are looking after each other, and will be back on the rollercoaster asap!  Big   to you!!

Mrs T-I love your attitude and am with you 100%, as you know!  Also, jammy thing, got to see the LL!  Am well jell!

Welcome to Sass.  Hope that there are great things going on with your embies!  

Also, good luck to H Jones!  Hope those cramps are a VERY good sign!!  xx

Good luck to Goofy today.  I am thinking of you, and hoping you get lots of good eggs.  Axxx

**& Mrs **-hello to you both and big   too!  xxx

Kara-how are you, lovely??  All better now?  

BettyBoo-yay for new treatment, boo hoo for evil hag that is AF!!

Brilliant news on Audrey, and the news of her being PUPO isn't too bad either!  He hee.,  Am so jealous, by a pool, in the sunshine!!  It sounds as if the treatment has gone really well, keeping evrything crossed that those two embies are getting nicely snuggled in!!  

Lills-you're a little monkey, but I do like you!!!  How are you feeling about your treatment??  Aren't you going out this week?  July 4th?  HUGE   to you!!!  Keep us posted!!  xxxxxxx

Gwnnie-so glad that you are bouncing back.  It's the only way!  I was always told that first treatment is a sort of guinea pig experience.  Hope Amanda and her gang can tweak things so that the next cycle goes even better!!  Keeping everything crossed for you!!  (Btw, 14 diwrnod o ysgol ar ôl tan y gwyliau!!  Wehey!!!).xxxx

Hi to everybody not mentioned-thinking of you all, and wishing you all good luck!

AFM-am into my second week of norethisterone, but stupidly, first box said to take three tabs a day, and second box said to take two.  Only spotted this on Sat.  So I now have 17 norethisterone to last me till July 12th.  Grr.  Might try and take one a day and two on others.....  Grrr!  

Love to you all, and big mwoah mwoahs all round!!
Axxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies hope u r all well  
Can I be readded to the list ICSI September please **? xxxx
Scared after last time but gotta get on I guess...

My first period after the failed cycle is one week late which is frustrating,Im normally 28/29 days and its day 36   hoped for a minute I had a natural miracle but the test says BFN.

I guess its these drugs still in my system, not sure what to do~Do I I just wait? cant start next cycle until this period is over and I start the next one.

Thinking of u all xx sending you love and strength xxx
Mrs T,Gwennie, Freddy  
C'mon Hannah and Mrs R cant wait to hear ur good news not long to wait now!


----------



## lillsbills

Amanda...monkey! Me! I'm most upset    Then again,   I sponsored my mum a gorilla in Bristol zoo for her 60th birthday next week, she has no idea, gonna take her to the zoo and give her the parcel then..she will be so excited.
Fly out Tom morning, only first consult but it will be nice to get it over with and to catch a bit of sun. Will let you now how it goes. I still have some northes. Those pills, not gonna need them, do you want me to send you some? I think I still have them anyway..will check.

Stacey- we are daft arn't we, even though we kinda know that it happening naturally is a dream, we always think, you never know...  

Just a quickie today, rushing around getting ready which I hate, I so wish I was an organised person  

Love to all, apart from Amanda..  monkey! Ha.....


----------



## Dwrgi

Lills-you're a scream!!!!! Shall email you, in case Kara gives you a row!!


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi, Amanda sent me a strip of Norethisterone through the post when I was short.  It might be worth giving her a ring. x

Lills, hope you have a safe journey and a productive consultation. Enjoy the sunshine too! x


----------



## Goofy34

Hi All,

Thank you all for my lovely welcome. My ec went really well, I came home and slept and eat for the whole day and night. CRGW are excellent. I am so pleased we went with them. I got my call this morning and out of the 5 eggs that were collected- 3 fertilitsed. My husbsand and I are over the moon. My et is Thur. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy. Pray for good strong healthy embies.

xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Goofy-wonderful news, so happy for you!  Roll on Thursday!  Try and relax now and treat yourself to lots of sofa rest and rubbish TV!!!  xx

Can anybody advise on this-I know that some people take predisnolone (sp?), and clexane etc.  Are these harmful at all?  The main THRUST ( ) of my question is, if they are not harmful, is it worth taking them anyway??  

Siany-how are you hun??  Have those thyroid tabs helped at all

Big good lucks to Cheeky Monkey on her way to Spain, and to Audrey who is hopefully still lazing by a pool!!!!


----------



## Jen.80

Gwennie & Freddy I’m so sorry to see that this cycle hasn’t worked for you. I wish you all the best for the future  

Dwrgi I have been taking Prednisolone this cycle due to my history of Ulcerative Colitis. I think it’s to reduce inflammation which can effect implantation. I would only take steroids if you really need it & for as shorter time as possible. As always ask Amanda.

Goofy good luck for Thursday.

Audrey great news on being PUPO, sounds like you’re having a great time.

Michelle good luck with your scan today.

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## Jen.80

Mrs T sorry to miss you out but I have just been catching up & have just seen your post. I'm so glad to see that you consultation with Amanda went well & you now have a plan. Look after yourself & good luck with your next cycle


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jus a quickie

Goofy - well done and good luck for ET

Dwrgi - definitely talk to Amanda. I take prednisolone and clexane due to my immune results but you can treat 'empirically' if you don't do immune tests. I had discussed this with her briefly before deciding to go for tests. Worth considering, you know my 'no regrets' mantra! Pm me if you want any further info


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok,

Amanda - I take the steroids too and I've not been tested for immunes - I have the steriods and intralipids even though i've not been tested as they are cheaper than being tested!!  Speak to Amanda and she might suggest the same for you

Jo xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you so much Mrs T, Jen and Jo-really helpful.  I will email Amanda and tell her that I'm interested in these steroids.  As you said, Mrs T, no regrets!!!    

Jo-how are you hun?  I think about you often and hope that you are okay?  Lots of love and cwtches to you, Axxxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Amanda - I'm ok - ups and downs - but all in all ok xxxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys and Gals

Goofy - fab news hun, 3 lovely embies, do you know when ET will be?     

Audrey, hope you bring the sunshine back with you along with your little bubbas, hope they are snuggling in tight   

Lills enjoy your mini break, dont get too sunburnt now    hope the meeting goes well for you    

  Freddy - so sorry hun, life is pants sometimes   , the only way to get through this is to have a plan, I love my diary and calander filled with dates, take care of each other   

Hi Jen - nice to see you, how you feeling?   

Hi JK, hows things with you?  Hope work and things are getting a little easier for you   

Hi Dwrgi, we are now in July so you are getting closer, hope your doing ok    

Dizzy - good luck, I bet you are counting down the days    

Bettyboo, - hooray for the AF, best of luck to you    

Farmboy, thank you for keep the list upto date, keep plugging away at the adpotion agencies, there are loads out there and they all have different views so dont give up   

Mrs T - hope your feeling OK hun, plenty of chocolate normally helps me out when I am down, hence why I am a chunky monkey    

Afm, had scan today, was shaking I was so nervous!  Saw one lovely little heartbeat, measuring  6 weeks and 3 days, going back for another scan on 24th.  So relieved and grateful, you all have been a fab support, will still keep checkin up on you all but I suppose I have to be evicted now   .  I am sort of addicted to this site   .  Wish you all the very very best of luck, and I am sure that you will all realise your dreams, it really takes perseverance and patience and nerves of steel    I have been on the  rollercoaster for 10 years and now I will finally be getting off (fingers crossed that is all goes to plan)  It is mad that I cant seem to let the excitement or happiness in   .  Enough of my rambling!  TTFN, and I am sure that I will be annoying you all from time to time as I cant keep my nose out!

Michellexxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi all,


Michelle- it must of been wonderful to hear that little heartbeat x

Goofy- good luck for ET

Stacey- hope the wicked witch shows her ugly face soon so you can start you next cycle

Afm - so Im nearly a week in to this awful 2ww and I'm going crazy, I'm sure it hasn't worked :-( as I have very little symptoms just some heartburn, head ache oh and blurred vision today but other than that I feel totally normall.  I'm still praying for a miracle everyday 

Mrs t , les, dwrgi, hjones, Audrey kara , ** and everyone iv missed hope u all ok xx


----------



## jk1

Mrs R - heartburn was my only symptom - stay positive hun - easier said than done i know! xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all, long time and all that!

Just popping on to wish Lills all the best for her trip, ole! And to welcome Audrey home I want all the juicy details lady! 

Also sending my love to JK (best of luck, you are often in my thoughts), Mrs T (still got my orange nipple tassels waiting for an outing!) Amanda (Dwrgi good to have a giggle at your posts still), ** (Amanda's right, step away from the tambourine! Best of luck in the adoption journey!) Kara (hope you and Tyler are well, and send my love to Ravan) Les and Son (hope the Russian imports do the job) Bettyboo (hoPe you're ok honey!) and anyone I've left off! Must run before I get caught but 4 months is a long time to stay away from you wonderful people! 

K x


----------



## lillsbills

Ole, ole, ole oleeeeee, olee, ollleeee...yes we are in sunny Valencia...pooped now and just want a good sleep. How lucky are we free wi fi.... Whoop!
Kay, thanks for the Ole, muchus appreciated, I must admit I do follow you on the other post, you give me hope  
Dwrgi, they are in the post. Re your post I took the predispose and progynova, along with the pronto gets to get our bfp...maybe not the best example to follow considering it went (.)(.) up....but I still want the same next time.
Jk...mrs, honna take a pic of the pool on the roof of our hotel so you can imagine splish splashing in there  
Michelle -   fabulous...just fabulous... Enjoy every minute.
Audrey-  wow, it's hot hot hot  

Need to sleep now... Love to all x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Reday - big hello, bizarrely I was thinking this morning how you were getting on (not sure how to find you on other posts) and then I log on and see your update.  Such great news to see all okay and that your little one is getting big  

Lills - well we have woken up to yet more rain!  I'm sure it is lovely and sunny with you, enjoy the pool!

Jo - good to see you   

MrsR - I think the second week is so hard to get through, but another day gone now, fingers crossed for you x

Michelle - lovely to hear such a positive story, gives us all hope!

Stacey - I was 10 days late after my last cycle and then back to normal after that one.  It is a real pain because all you want is to get on with the next try but hopefully time will fly....

Hello to Dwrgi, Siany, Mrs T, Goofy, Jen, **, Audrey and everyone else I have missed


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Jk- thanks that gives me hope 

Also bettyboo thanks it does seem to get harder each day x


----------



## kara76

Jk lovely to see u posting

Lills good luck

Dw steriods etc, my view is go for it, side effects are minimal. I used steriods and clexane before I even found out I had immunes issues, the only difference was once I found out the doses were increased.


----------



## Sass7

Hi Ladies,

I'm after a bit of help please... If by some little miracle I do get a BFP on friday I still don't think i will believe it..  Chemicals and all of that. 

Do CRGW do the blood test or do i need to go to my doctors (assuming this is the only real way to find out?)

Also at what point do CRGW Scan you after you get a BFP?  

I don't think i could bare waiting another two weeks to find out if its real! 

Thanks

Sass xxx


----------



## sammy75

sass, i just done a hpt and didn't have a blood test as i think they charge for that but not sure, and my first scan was at 6 weeks as it is sometimes to early to see anything if done earlier so you would have to wait another 2 weeks sorry, massive good luck to you for otd.

massive goodluck to all you lovely ladies cycling atm,

and really sorry to read the news of those of you still waiting to acheive your dreams, i am praying that it won't be too long before i will be sharing in your joy of success.


----------



## dizzywizzy

RedKay- lovely to hear things are going well for you xx

AFM - having intralipids and scan this Friday then hopefully FET on Monday.


----------



## Sass7

Good luck to all the OTD'ers tomorrow and over w/e.... Who'll be going through the same thing as me   . You'll all be in my thoughts wishing you all BFP Xx

Sammy- thank you, was the htp free? Or was that the thing you do at home? Thank you for response xx


Xx


----------



## sammy75

sass, the home pregnancy test is given free by the clinic, and i done it at home then rang the clinic with the result.


----------



## Sass7

Morning ladies,

So have done my test this morning, and there is a really really faint line, so faint you have to stare at it to see it..... I'm thinking this has to be a chemical positive & have been in tears,.

Has anyone had a really really faint line & it has gone on to be a real bfp? cos I'm not hopeful at the moment.

Xxx


----------



## Audrey H

Sass - I'm so sorry to hear that you have been crying    maybe the hcg is not as strong yet as it will be.  I have only had one positive htp and it was just before my m/c so I am no help to your question.

Try testing again in a couple of days and hopefully the line will be lots darker and your tears will turn to smiles    Take care and keep positive , lots of love, Audrey xxxxxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning everyone,

First of all I want to say thank you for all your support and good luck for our trip to Valencia, we had a lovely time and we are being positive towards the out come xxxxxxxx

Sorry I haven't been on since I got back but I have been recovering from all the sunshine, it was a strange experience  

Gwennie and Freddyp - I was so sorry to read both of your sad posts, I hope that you are keeping strong and come back fighting xxxx  

newbee - so glad to see that you are back on the list and getting ready for your next treatment xxxx

BettyBoo - how did the scan go?  I hope that everything is ok xxxx

Dwrgi - how are you lovely?  not long until the end of school is it    How are all the meds going? xxxx

Mrs R - we are in the same ttw wait, my otd is on the 13th.  How are you coping?  I hope that you are ok.  xxxxx  

Goofy34 - how was the et yesterday?  Hope that all went well for you and your embies are snuggling in xxxxx

Michelle - great news on your scan, lovely news.  I hope that we will still see your posts on this thread, otherwise I will miss you xxxx

Jen - how is your little pinky doing?  Getting bigger by the day.  lots of love to you xxxx

Hjones - not long until otd for you.  How are you feeling? xxxx

Stacey - good to hear from you and I hope that you can get on to your next cycle asap.  Take care of yourself.  PS I like your new profile pic   xxxx

**- thanks for your lovely message  and your good luck   keeper of the list - can you put my otd on the list it's on the 13th xxxx

Redkay - thank you for all your support.  Loads of love to you and Lola   xxxx

Kara - thank you for your support.  I hope that you are ok xxxx

Mrs T - lots of love to you for everything   xxxx

Bexy - thank you for your support and all the lovely messages that you send   xxxxx

Lills - thank you so much for posting my news for me    lots of love to you and safe journey home xxxx

Les - any news?  Hope that you are ok xxxxx

Sainy - thanks for your good luck.  How are you?

I just noticed the time, I have to get going tons of love to you all (sorry if I missed you) and I hope that you have a lovely Friday.

Sass - keep strong   xxx

love Audrey xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Audrey glad to hear you had a lovely time  

Wishing you lots of luck for your test date   xxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi Audrey I pm'd u but not sure if it went through? X


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sass - I started off with a faint line that got stronger each day. A line is still a line, however faint, so lots of    and good luck with testing again tomorrow morning x

Audrey - glad everything went well, hope embies are settling in well x

Goofy - hope ET went well and you are doing good.

My scan went fine on Wednesday, I have the triple lining and lead follicle is now 19mm.  Was given 5 ovulation tests and if not appeared by Monday I will go back for another scan (but tested last month and based on that it will be next Wednesday anyway).  Only slight disappointment was that the nurse (Lorraine I think?) did not know anything about natural FET and was asking us questions about what happens?!  I suppose because this is our first go of natural FET you always have more questions as you don't quite know what to expect.

Hope everyone enjoys this (rainy) weekend x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sass, fingers crossed for a better result tomorrow x

AFM had my scan this morning, lining ready, also had my intralipids so my FET is going to be wednesday now


----------



## Ravan

just a quicky......

Betty make sure you do test over the weekend.Ovulation with natural can and does vary.Mine was anything from day 10 to day 16! On our last one my follicle was 19 and I ov'd the next day! Dont want you to miss it   

Dizzy good luck for wednesday yay

Sass keep on testing   

I'll have to find time to read on what happening as theres been a lot written since I was last on lol

Good luck to you all     

Mrs T you get a special hug


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Ravan, I am testing morning and night from yesterday just in case as I don't want to miss it!  Didn't realise it would vary that much though, as long as it happens sometime soon I don't mind


----------



## Siany

Betty, hope you get your   soon.  Good luck for your FET.

Dizzy, I'm glad you've got dates sorted.  Good luck for Wednesday.

Sass,  stay positive and I hope you get another positive tomorrow. 

Audrey, welcome home.  Remind me... sunshine....what's that like?  Take care of yourself.

Goofy, how are you?

Mrs R, stay positive    

Love to everyone else. x


----------



## Ravan

Betty,not 1st morning wee though.I think it takes a couple of hours for your body to regulate.I always got it around 11am and 9pm....but more so 11am


----------



## kara76

I agree. When I tested for surge I found 3pm was my peak time. Try holding wee for 3 to 4 hours then test.


----------



## HJones0809

Morning all! 

It's a   for me   can't quite believe it but over the moon! I tested on Wednesday and it showed up straight away, confirmed this morning tho before posting  xx


----------



## Siany

Fantastic news Hannah!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Great news Hannah xx


----------



## Sass7

Hannah that's wonderful news... Really pleased for you.

It's good news for me too, digital test shows 2-3 wks...!! 

So the original test I used yesterday was obviously not very sensitive.  I would recommend going out & buying a digital test before your OTD to save any heartache ladies.... 

   for me...

Good luck to all the future testers 


Sass xxxx


----------



## kara76

Han and sass congratulations, wonderful news.

I personally hate the digital conception indictor tests lol


----------



## HJones0809

Congratulations Sass!!  xx 

I've been using morrisons cheapy tests  just used a CB to be sure  x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats to you too Sass, hope this is the start of turning July into a more positive month for testing x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Hannah & Sass - Congratulations that is fantastic news for both of you 

Dizzy - I completely agree with you, only positives allowed in July testing  

Kara & Ravan - I didn't realise that first thing was not the best time and that is could differ so much each month, as I seem to be finding out with this journey, there is so much I did not know about my body and how thinks work! Thanks for all the advice x

Ravan - you were completely right, I got the surge last night and again this morning so rang Amanda and waiting for confirmation of ET date next week  

Siany -


----------



## Ravan

Hannah and Sass. Congratulations both! Excellent news!

Betty well done! 19mm was very close to ov, Amanda told me it goes at 20mm on avarage.So glad you didnt miss it


----------



## Siany

Sass, that's great. X

Betty, glad you haven't missed the surge.  Hope Amanda gets back to you soon. X


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Han, sass, huge congrats to u both x


----------



## Audrey H

Hannah and Sass - Wonderful news.  Happy and Healthy 9 months to you both   xxxx xxxx

Betty - hope that you're ovulation happens really soon - or has it already popped out?  Lots of luck for your cycle xxxx

dizzy - I hope that you are right and July marks a turn for the positive - come on Mrs R your turn next     xxxx

Hope everyone has a good Sunday xxxxxxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list.

goofy34.............et            ?  july  hope your okay, have i missed your date?  
dizzy..................fet          11th july    your nearly on top dizzy.
newbee28.........planning 19th july 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi  30th july        
bettyboo.............fet          july
kw33Newbie......ivf            july
lillsbills...............another spannish holiday july
les......................fet          july/august
Isis.....................icsi          ec 6th august
Adele.................fet          august/sept 
staceyemma.......icsi        sept
Pollita.................iui          Sept
Sugar.................ivf            Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates
gwennie............awaiting dates
mrs thomas.......awaiting dates  come on tommo'!


sass7..............pupo       that is ab fab. you wern't on the list long. really pleased for you.
Hjones............pupo       well done you. dreams can come true, and now you know it.
mrs.r2011.......pupo    otd    12th july  thinking of you and hoping the best,
audrey............pupo    otd    13th july      and you!  
Michelle v........proper pregnant, just lovely 
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky

michelle. what a amazing thing it must be to see a heart beat. really great news for you guys. dont forget us little people.
lills hope your going back soon. (not trying to get rid of you).
bettyboo (lass in the pink coat). glad to see things are happening for you, hope you are really well.

hello to you all. think of you often, hope the best for you all.

**..


----------



## lillsbills

CONGRATULATIONS  Hannah and Sass... Fantastic news.
Come on guys, things are looking up, let's keep the momentum going  

Pencil me in ** for DET Sept...probably towards the end.

mucho amor x


----------



## Dwrgi

Sass and H Jones-brilliant news, and huge conrgatulations to you both!!!  I bet it will take a while to sink in!!!  Good on yer girls!!

Raver-lovely to see your post.  How goes it with you, my lovely  xxx

Siany-two weeks left, not that I'm counting!!!  Hee hee.  When do you break up?  How's that thyroid problem now??  xxx

Betty-oo, these surges sound very complicated.  I hope that all goes well for an early ET, to get it over and done with.  Big hugs hun!  

Audrey-how are you feeling?  Gobeithio bo ti'n ymlacio a cymryd gofal o dy hun!  Swsus mawr!  xxx

**-big   to you and Mrs ** as ever!  You're little messages along the dates are sooooo supportive!  I think we should declare a ** National Holiday!  xxx

Lills-is that ALL we're getting?  I'm on pins, pins, do you hear me?  How did it go  Were they nice, was there anybody there as hunky as LL??  How do you feel  Come on, the deets, mrs!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Stupid computer was playing up so had to post!  I reckon Lills has bugged it!!   

Mrs T-how are you lovely  Hope you're okay, thinking of you, mwoah mwoah, xxx

Anyway, lots of love to everybody, hope you're all okay.  Please can we all descend on **'s farm, and seize that blinking rain tambourine off him?!!!!!    

Anybody have really bad side effects with the norethisterone, like REALLY hormonal biatch from hell type symptoms  Honestly, I don't know what it is with me, but I am being a complete cow, and I can hear myself being a complete moo mooo to my OH, but I can't help it.  I am sooooooo annoyed with everything and anything, and he's getting it all in the neck....  We've barely talked all weekend (despite it being my b'day tomorrow-I'm gearing up to telling him to stick his presents.  Honestly, what's wrong with me), and I honestly feel like I'm about to lose the plot-crying over nothing and everything, angry at everything, well you get the picture......!!!  

On a cheerier note, love to you all, and I hope that my normal service will be resumed shortly!!


----------



## Dwrgi

And I have just noticed I have 200 bubbles!!!  Thank you to whoever 'blew' me-            (Lills, you're a BAAAAAAAAD influence!).


----------



## Audrey H

Good Monday morning to everyone

Dwrgi -    I hope that OH has forgiven you and is going to be spoiling you today - the moods are only artificial after all aren't they  
I'm ok thanks for asking I'm 'yn ceisio i aros yn gall ac yn hamddenol!!!!!  I had a bit of a blowing session yesterday and couldn't stop, sorry about that    lots of love to you xxxxx

P.s I doubt that Lills saw anyone as near as hunky as LL, the embryologists are all women!!!

Lills - you should get a job with the secret service bugging the computer, you're a talented lady you know      hope that you are fully recovered from that sunshine now xxxxx

Mrs T -    lots of love to you xxxxx

Bexy - Lots of love to you too   xxxxx

Les - Where have you gone lovely?  We want to hear your news xxxx

** - lovely to see you've been updating the list and thanks for the thinking of mrs R and me.  hope that you 2 are smiling   xxxxxxxx

Mrs R - how are you today?  Hope that you are ok ( FC for Thursday )xxxx

Raven - did you get your new doggie yet?  I can't remember when you said you having him.  Lovely to hear from you. Take care xxxx

Ok better get going - lots of love to everyone, Audrey xxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Happy Birthday Dwrgi, hope you manage to enjoy your day with all these horrible meds. It's my birthday on the 17th and I think it will be the only birthday in the last 20 years spent without a glass of wine! X


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi Im good.I dont post much now 'Im out of the game' but I do read and have everything crossed for all you lovely ladies 

Audrey yes we have our puppy now.  Daisy is now 12 weeks and is naughty and nice lol


















Shes a bearded collie,starting to get her longer hair now.And she LOVES Sam so going well.

Hugs for everyone


----------



## Goofy34

Hi Farm Boy,  I am so sorry for not replying sooner. I have been trying to deal with this emotional rollercoaster and been finding it sooooooo difficult. 

Siany, Betty Boo - Sorry for not replying earlier xxx Hope your ok?

I had my et on Thurs 5th July and had 2 lovely good quality embies put back home. My DH and I have called them Bert & Emily (Dont ask!) and the day after et my dh woke me up and took me to the pc for them to listen to Bert and Ernie singing (Sesame Street) Made me cry!!!

Other news -  the lovely embryologist called us yesterday and the one embryo that was slow caught up to blastocyst and they froze it too. So very happy with this.

My dh and I are struggling that we are now so close, and you actually feel pregnant, but it could all go so wrong. The 2 week wait is torture. I am on day 5, when can I test 

I went back to work today, think this will help instead of stressing at home.

Dwrgi - I sympathise with your crazy woman hormones and my dh says he feesl sorry for your oh. I AM NUTS TOO AT THE MOMENT. I seen my husband driving behind me on the way home from work tonight and I started waving manically and I just burst out crying and could not stop.. Happy Birthday 

Well done Hannah on your  Congrats xx

 to all
xxx I have to go for a lie down now xxx


----------



## Goofy34

OOOOhh - I have also had twinges yesterday and today just below the belly button. I   its good news and they are implanting, its like a little pain in the one spot!! Anyone else had this?


----------



## Devonmaid

Hi there 
Sorry to crash your thread, was on here back in march/april when had IVF at Crgw but am now doing DE at Serum, Greece but need to have intralipids and hoping can have done with amanda at the weekend! Do any of you know whether they dilute the solution (with water/saline) at CRGW? 

Thanks so much. 

Also special hello to ** and mrs **, Mrs T, Ravan, Kara, jo and dwrgi - think thats everyone can remember from before hope all of you are well sorry about BFN's Mrs T and **. 
Also huge good luck to Audrey and lills with your DE cycles

D xx


----------



## Siany

Happy birthday Dwrgi, I hope you are feeling better today and that you and DH are now speaking.  

Goofy, good to hear from you and that you have two fab embies snuggling in. x

Ravan, love the pup!


----------



## Gwennie

PENBLWYDD HAPUS IAWN DWRGI!!! Gobeithio bo ti wedi cal diwrnod lyfli- hope you're feeling a bit more human today, it will be worth it! Xx

Huge congrats to Sass and H- fab news! Xx

Audrey- thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world xx

Goofy- hope your pains prove to be good ones- f/c for you xx

Mrs T   xx


Hello all, only a quick one, hope youre all doing OK- not on here as much at the mo, but thinking of you all often xx


----------



## Goofy34

Just a quick one for Dwrgi - I read your post on nothisterone and I read it out to my husband. He laughed and told em to tell you the whole time I was on them he called me Nothis-e moan!!!  It will all be worth it ^hugme

AFM - Feel a little better after dh cooked tea - Moussakka and fresh veg and a session with Zita.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Michelle, HJones, Sass - congratulations

Audrey - only 4 more sleeps til we are celebrating your good news 

Lills - you know I'm thrilled you've got your dates planned and I'm really excited for you both

Ravan - I think I'm in love with Daisy, so so cute. Thanks for the special hug by the way

Dizzy - good luck for Wednesday

MrsR - good luck for testing

Goofy - congrats on being pupo

Dwrgi - hope you made up and had a fab birthday? Oh and I'm guilty of blowing, but only if you are on odd!

Betty - you got a date for ET yet?

** - hope you are both well. How's my Jethro doing? Thanks for the encouragement by the way. I'm trying!

Siany - hope you get good results this week

Gwennie & Freddypop - thinking of you both. Hope you are doing ok

Jo - thinking of you 

Kara - looking forward to our date next month!

Hello to anyone else I've missed, rather a lot to catch up on. I'm doing my best to distract myself from all things infertility (yeah right!) which is why I haven't been on the thread much. 

I'm doing a bit better now, it gets harder and harder to pick myself up after each fall. But I'll get there one way or another with the wonderful support from Amanda, Lyndon and the team and some very special FF's


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs R & Audrey - hope you are both keeping sane, almost there now,   for good news at the end of the weekx

** - thanks, being called a lass makes me feel young!

Lills - glad to see that you have a date to work towards, bring on September

Dwrgi - your post had me in stitches   Hopefully you did not tell OH to stick the presents and got some lovely ones!

Ravan - love the pictures, Daisy is so cute x

Goofy - Glad you have 2 back on board and a bonus frostie.  I definitely find that being back at work helps the dreaded 2WW go a tiny bit quicker.  I tested a couple of days early and got a positive but that was probably because it was twins, think I will wait until at least 2 days before OTD this time.

Siany & Gwennie  

Dizzy - loads and loads of luck with ET on Wednesday x

Mrs T - take care of yourself, hopefully each day you will feel a bit stronger and can move onto the next step with Amanda and Lyndon's guidance x

Hope everyone one else is doing good 

AFM - I rang the clinic this morning as I had not heard anything and Amanda did say whoops she had forgot to get back to me, I think she is so busy sometimes, but ET now set for Friday so chuffed about that as it is my day off work so I don't have to sort out trying to have time off.  ** - could you update me to ET on 13 July?


----------



## farm boy

just a quick one, spent so much money today i need to lie down.

to our very dearest dwrgi, happy happy birthday. 
i hope you are feeling better and that you and your al are both having a lovely day together.

i will reply to you other lovelies tomorrow.

**..


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everyone  

Ravan - Daisy is beautiful, thanks for posting the pics, I expect you're going to using your vacuum quite a bit when she gets her full coat of fluff    Glad that she loves Sam, there is nothing more heart warming than a little boy and his faithful dog.  Take care and keep us updated on Daisy's progress xxxx

Goofy - congrats on Bert and Ernie and your frostie too - love your little story about DH waking you up to listen to the song.  I hope they are settling in for the next 9 months.  Remember no poas until otd   xxxx

Mrs T -   Thanks for all your support, you know how I feel    You're stronger than you know and an inspiration to  us all    xxxxx

Gwennie - thank you so much    I hope that you are ok, remember to keep smiling   xxxxx

Lills - everything ok? xxxxx

dizzy -   for Wednesday - not long til you're pupo xxxx

Betty -  for Friday, really handy that you don't have to have time off work.  I'm ok, feeling relaxed at the moment, it's hard to think it's me that the 2ww is happening to   xxxxx

** - what did you buy?  I hope it pays back for itself a bit quick and you don't need to lie down for too long   xxxxx

Dwrgi - you must be having a great birthday - who needs alcohol to have a good time, I'm sure dizzy will agree with me     xxxxx

Devonmaid - Thank you for your good luck wishes, how lovely to hear from you.  So glad that you are having intralipids to help with your treatment, I've never had them so not sure how they are made up, I hope that Amanda can help you out.  I have heard great things about Penny at Serum, she seems to have fab results, so good luck for your trip.  When do you go? Hope that you keep us posted. xxxx

ok, love to everyone - sorry if I missed you it, sending special hugs   

Good night and sweet dreams, Audrey  xxxxxxxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list 
  
dizzy..................fet          11th july    your on top dizzy. good luck.
bettyboo............fet et      13th july  good good luck
newbee28.........planning 19th july 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi  30th july    
kw33Newbie......ivf            july
les......................fet          july/august
Isis.....................icsi          ec 6th august
Adele.................fet          august/sept 
lillsbills...............det          september
staceyemma.......icsi        sept
Pollita.................iui          Sept
Sugar.................ivf          Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates
gwennie............awaiting dates
mrs thomas.......awaiting dates  come on tommo'!
devonmaid........de serum.

sass7..............bfp      that is ab fab. you wern't on the list long. really pleased for you.
Hjones............bfp      well done you. dreams can come true, and now you know it.
mrs.r2011.......pupo    otd    12th july  thinking of you and hoping the best,
audrey............pupo    otd    13th july      and you!
goofy34..........pupo    otd            july  super news goofy. the best of luck to all in your house.
  
Michelle v........proper pregnant, just lovely 
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky


hi mrs t. jethro is fine, back in the barn as the appauling weather has meant i have had to get many of the cattle out of the fields.
hi bettyboo. glad to have you so close to tx. really hope you are okay and things go great for you.
audrey i have just bought another hedge cutter as our other was getting old and worn, and because of the terrible weather and potential disasterous season have also bought a bale wrapper to save us from having to make hay. it means we can turn it into silage instead. not been the best of years so far, we are hoping for a change of fortunes,      soon.

hi to all.

**..


----------



## Audrey H

** - flip that was a lot of money that you invested.  BIL is a dairy farmer and I think that he is not so happy with the weather so far this year.
You farmers work really hard and I am in awe of it all.  I certainly hope that your fortunes change, you deserve the sunshine to save the day.
Take care and I hope that the bale wrapper pays for itself over and again xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you everybody for your birthday wishes!  I feel like an Oscar winner delivering her speech! 

Also, huge thank you to those who metaphorically held my hand over the weekend with how really vile I was feeling!!!  Goofy, I loved the norethistermoan a lot comment-clever hubby!!!!  Glad I'm not the only one!!  It did feel as I was possessed!!

Audrey, not long to go now!  How are you feeling hun??  HUGE god luck to you!   

**-you're a star, as always, and thank you for your ever kind words!!  I hope that all those implements will do their job!  What a grotty summer we've had so far!  Hope it gets better for you very soon!  Love to you and Mrs **, Axxxxx

Mrs T-hello you!  You may blow as much as you like!!!  It makes me feel very loved!!!  Hope you're okay, lovely?   

Ravan-Daisy sounds gorgeous (I missed the piccie, somehow  ) , and how fab that he has bonded with Sam!  Yay, dogs are ace, in my humble opinion!!!  

Lills-how are you Trouble!!  Hope you're okay?!!    

Devonmaid, I remember you from the Spring.  Glad to hear that you're going DE with Penny.  Have heard very good things about her on the internet airwaves!  No idea about the intralipids, though, sorry.  You could email Amanda-she generally gets back quite promptly!  Good luck to you!!  

Siany-counting down the days??  Not long to go now-I can't wait: 'Schools out for summer!"  

BettyBoo-GL with ET on Friday!!  I shall be keeping everything crossed for you!!!  

Dizzy-is it FET for you today?  If so, big hugs and lots of luck!  Happy birthday to you for the 17th!!  Bugger without vino, though, but it's for a good cause!  

Gwennie-shwt wyt ti lyfli??  Gobeithio bo ti'n oce??  Cwtches mawr i ti!  xxxx

Mrs R-GL for tomorrow!!!  FX and lots of  

Love to everybody!  

I didn't tell my OH to stick his presents in the end!!!!!  He prepared a lovely picnic for me, and we went and had a champagne picnic at Southerndown Beach, and he gave me loads of pressies (which I didn't really deserve!!).    So feel like a bit of a moo bag now.    

But, in my defence, it was the meds!!!!  

Lots of   to us all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies just got back from a very busy CRGW, new staff everyone in their scrubs, they seem so young too! Am now officially PUPO with 8 cell and 12 cell embies on board, Amanda did transfer. Madness of the 2ww begins x


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic news Dizzy- they have new staff in?!

xx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi hope you dont mind me jumping on board here i sm new to sll this forum and ivf at moment i am down regging and ec first week of august at crgw feeling very nervous about it 
good luck to you all


----------



## Sass7

Welcome dizzywizzy..  Good luck for this next two weeks, its not easy. Try and keep yourself busy with a good book... 50 shades of grey trilogy worked for me. 

x


----------



## staceyemma

Hi kellysteve   xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Stacey , Not sure whether they are new staff or not, but as well as Amanda, Lyndon, Helen and Umesh downstairs today there were another 4 ladies in scrubs and a young bloke in scrubs. Lorraine, Jackie and Emma were upstairs too x


----------



## Siany

Dizzy, congratulations on being PUPO.  Rest up and look after those lovely embies.

Welcome Kellysteve.  How is the down regging going?

Dwrgi, I'm glad you enjoyed your birthday.  Are you still taking the dreaded Noresthisterone?  Not long now and I'll be joining you in the song. 

Betty, good luck for your transfer on Friday.

**, I hope this rotten weather ends soon and we can salvage a bit of the Summer.

Mrs T,  

AFM, at last my thyroid levels are below 2!!!!  So I have emailed Amanda and hope that we can now plan another go.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bettyboo - good luck for ET Friday

** - ouch, that kind of spending hurts. Hope it does the trick though

Dizzy - congrats on being pupo at last - I bet you thought you'd never get here!

Kellysteve - welcome 

Siany - woohoo, I'm thrilled you are all set to go. Hope you get dates sorted ASAP

Audrey - two more sleeps, I'm so excited


----------



## kellysteve

siany  down regging going ok ( i think ) bit emotional does anyone know if i should have a period while down regging sorry i dont know all the abbreviations   xx


----------



## Siany

Thanks Mrs T

Kelly, I'm guessing you are on the long protocol so you should get a period (AF) about 7 to 10 days after starting the injections.


----------



## kellysteve

Thanks siany.. i think i.on long protocol(is this a good thing ) i started down regging on 7th julybaseline scan 25 july


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one to wish mrs r good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list 
  
bettyboo............fet et      13th july  good good luck
newbee28.........planning 19th july 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi  30th july    
kw33Newbie......ivf            july
les......................fet          july/august
Isis.....................icsi          ec 6th august
kellysteve..........down regging.  august  welcome and the best of luck to you.
Adele.................fet          august/sept 
lillsbills...............det          september
staceyemma.......icsi        sept
Pollita.................iui          Sept
Sugar.................ivf          Oct
Siany.................sorting thyroid
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates
gwennie............awaiting dates
mrs thomas.......awaiting dates  come on tommo'!
devonmaid........de serum.


sass7..............bfp      that is ab fab. 
Hjones............bfp      well done you. 

mrs.r2011.......pupo    otd    12th july  
audrey............pupo    otd    13th july      
goofy34..........pupo    otd            july  
dizzy...............pupo    otd            july super good luck dizzy.
  
Michelle v........proper pregnant, just lovely 
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky

dwrgi, i'm glad it was the meds being a pain to your al and not you, do you think he can tell the difference?
bettyboo your on top.
siany really pleased to hear your good news, you'll be joining in before long.
good luck mrs r.
sorry i'm no good at working out your otd's. if you tell me the date i will endevour to include them for you ladies.
hope you are all well.

**..


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks ** OTD is July 26th x


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everyone  

dizzy - congrats on being pupo, may your 2ww pass as quickly as mine has   xxxxx

Mrs R - Looking forward to your post tomorrow, hope that you get to sleep tonight xxxx

kellysteve - welcome and I hope that your cycle is a successful one xxxx

sainy - that thyroid is finally playing ball, congrats, can't wait for you to be cycling xxxx

Mrs T - I'm staying awake for the next two nights    xxxxx  

Lills - thanks for everything   xxxx

Bexy - hugs to you lovely   xxxx

Les - looking forward to your news xxxx

stacey - how's the ttc naturally coming along? xxxxx 

Dwrgi - I'm feeling good.  Nothing to report apart from a few flutters today, which Lills tells me is a good sign.  Thank you for your huge good luck, much appreciated.  I hope that all is good in the mood swing department.  Your hubs sound like a wonderfully old fashioned romantic, what a lovely birthday treat.  You lucky lady, of course you deserved it.   xxxxxxx

Well I hope that everyone has sweet dreams, lots of love to you all, Audrey xxxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

Isis my egg collection is also 6 aug .. are u at crgw xx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi lovely ladies and mr **,

Audrey - good luck tmr   for you!!!

Siany hope your level are now low enough to start your next cycle

Kellysteve good luck on your journey

Dizzy- congrats on being pupo good luck on being pupo try to keep busy coz it will drive you crazy lol 

Dwrgi- happy belated birthday hope u had a gd day

Han- sorry haven't txt back I'm with o2 network down 

Afm- thank you all for your good luck wishes iv been testing since Sunday (spent a fortune on tests) but glad to say its a    we still can't believe it and are over the moon I just want to run round shouting it to everyone x hope u all get ure bfp soon xx


----------



## HJones0809

so happy for you!!! congratulations again to you both - get your scan booked in! xxx

( my mobile is also down now!! grrr)


----------



## Audrey H

Congrats Mrs R - happy and healthy 9 months to you and DH.  I'll be smiling all day  xxxxxx   Thank you for the good luck wishes too xx


----------



## kellysteve

Mrs r huge congratulations  ^pompo^    
audrey good luck


----------



## farm boy

good job mrs r.

**..


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs R that is such wonderful news, I am loving all these BFPs - good luck Audrey for tomorrow xx


----------



## staceyemma

Way to go Mrs R!! woowoo!!! so so happy for u! xx  

Audrey- Hope u r ok Audrey   TTC naturally not happening at the mo for me as 2.5 weeks late for af still no sign...tested and bfn and my gp won't give me anythign to bring it on as IVF is 'specialised' oh well... hope its here soon as its really gettin me down now... hope Amanda can give me something to bring it on.

xxx

Hjones  

Jk1- How are you darling hope ur ok?

Hi to Dwrgi, Siany xxx
Mrs T- Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Goofy34

Congrats Mrs R on your   Excelelnt news I am so happy for you. I am dying to start testing but my official test day is 20th July. Out of curiousity did you have a BFP on sunday when you did you 1st test?

AFM - Finding this 2 ww sooo tough. Last night I cam home from work and literally collpased, had to go to bed and lie there from 7.30 until 6pm this morning. I had some like period pains. I so hope that was them embedding in. Anyone else had any period pain symptons on 2 ww and still got bfp?

xx


----------



## kellysteve

goofy bet you cant wait to do the test i can imagine its very hard being so patient,,
sending lots of positive thoughts your way.. did you use suprecur its the stage i am at now yesterday i was really weepy i been fine today untill dinner time when i got really annoyed with everybody i feel so angry .....


----------



## Jen.80

Sass, Hjones & Mrs R congratulations to you all.  

Audrey all the best for tomorrow.  

I hope everyone is well, take care.


----------



## HJones0809

Audrey good luck for tom!xx 

Goofy I started testing 3 days before otd (AF would have been due as it was two weeks to the day of EC)  and got bfp x it's awful waiting ... I had cramps and extreme tiredness xx


----------



## Goofy34

Hi Kellyseteve - yes I took 30ml supecur a day, my moods have been horrific since the et more than before. I wish you all the luck with your journey.

Audrey - good luck for tomorrow   xx


----------



## Goofy34

Thanks Hannah, I hope my embies - Bert & Emily stay with me. I am going to start testing on tuesday 17th or Monday 16th, I am having preiod pains quite often and extreme tiredness. I hope this is good signs. I feel everything has gone really well so far!! xx


----------



## jk1

Congratulations mrs r - fab news, xx

good luck Audrey xx

Hi Devonmaid - good to see you xxx

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Siany

Mrs R, congratulations on your bfp!

Audrey, good luck and here's hoping you are next.


----------



## kellysteve

Audry ..good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Redkay75

Best of luck Audrey! I'll be keeping my eyes peeled. 

Also I popped in to share some good news a friend of mine and her partner had IUI with donor sperm at CRGW and has just had her BFP, amazing!

Hope all are well 

K x


----------



## michelle.v

Hi All,

Just popping on to say a big WOOHOOO!!! to all you lovelies with BFP'S - big congrats 

Audrey wishing you all the best for tomorrow hun, will be waiting to hear your good news       

Michellexx


----------



## rocky1

Hi all, havent posted for a while but have just been scanning through all your posts and its great to read all the BFP's. Congrats to those!! and good luck to all the pupo ladies.

Hannah- How are you? xxx


Hope everyone else is well   xxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list 
  
bettyboo............fet et      13th july  good luck tomorrow betty. hoping lots of top quality embryo's for you.
newbee28.........planning 19th july 
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi  30th july    
kw33Newbie......ivf            july
les......................fet          july/august
Isis.....................icsi          ec 6th august
kellysteve..........ec            6th august      
Adele.................fet          august/sept 
lillsbills...............det          september
staceyemma.......icsi        sept
Pollita.................iui          Sept
Sugar.................ivf          Oct
Siany.................thyroid under control hooray.
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates
gwennie............awaiting dates
mrs thomas.......awaiting dates  come on tommo'!
devonmaid........de serum.


sass7..............bfp      that is ab fab. 
Hjones............bfp      well done you. 
mrs.r2011.......      this is the very best part of doing this list. absolutely great stuff.    

audrey............pupo    otd    13th july  good luck tomorrow to you.    
goofy34..........pupo    otd    20th july  good luck bert and emily
dizzy...............pupo    otd    26th july  super good luck dizzy.
  
Michelle v........proper pregnant, just lovely 
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky

hello to old friends.
**..


----------



## Sass7

Big Congrats to Mrs R, wonderful news... We want to keep these BFP coming.. Go CRGW and the lovely Amanda and Lyndon.

Good luck to Audrey tomorrow will be thinking of you..  Will you be getting up at 5:30am like me??

   

Thanks **, it is starting to sink in now and i'm getting excited, can't wait till scan - just don't want to get ahead of myself DH is keeping feet firmly on the ground 

xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs R - congrats on your BFP, that is fantastic news!  Although the sun has decided to give this summer a miss, it is certainly shining down on July with all the BFPs recently.  Long may it continue...

Siany - go glad that you had goods news, hopefully things can start moving forward for you now x

Audrey - lots of luck for tomorrow x

Dizzy - congrats on being PUPO, good luck with the 2ww madness!

** - thanks, a bit scared being on top now and with it all happening again.  Had a chat with Helen today as we have 4 frosties, all of different grades and had to have the 1 vs 2 debate (not helped that DH went away with work on Wednesday morning so I am going in by myself tomorrow) but having had 1 embroyo last time that split into twins, we are going for 1 this time and maybe think of 2 if we get to do it again with the lower grade ones.


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Thanks for all ure lovely messages we are so happy x

Goofy- yes had a bfp Sunday!! Which was 2weeks from egg collection I used a cheapy morrisons in the morning but didn't believe it so used a first response in after noon and got a bfp again. Good luck for ure otd cx


----------



## Audrey H

Good evening everyone,

Just want to say thank you for your support and wishes for me tomorrow xxxxx  (I'm not promising anything mind)

Betty -   for ET tomorrow, I hope that little embie does you proud and you are so brave to be going in on your own too, can't wait to hear that you are pupo xxxx

Redkay - thanks for dropping by and for your wishes and support    I hope that you three are all well.  Fab news on your friends bfp, lovely   xxxxx

Stacey - I'm ok, still here. Sorry to hear that af is not showing up, my gp refused to give me anything to bring mine on either. I'm sure that Amanda can help though.  I hope that you get going soon xxxx

Goofy - I'm sure you are on your way to a bfp, keeping my finger crossed for you xxxx

dizzy - you too   xxxxx

Mrs R - still smiling at your bfp   xxxxx

Sass - I don't think I will be up at 5.30 but possibly 6.00   xxxx

Michelle - lovely to hear from you, how are you and your little bean, I shall post as soon as I feel brave enough   xxxxx

Jen - how are you and your little bean? xxxx

Mrs T -   xxxx

Lills -   xxxx

Bexy -    xxxx

Jo, Sainy, kellysteve, **, hannah, Les, Gwennie, newbee, dwrgi - thank you to you all.  

Lots of love and Sweet dreams,  Audrey xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Congratulations Mrs R!!!   

Good luck for tomday Audrey!  Am keeping everything crossed for you!!   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Audrey after goign to the GP yesterday (and gettign no help) my af came hooray!!!!
Im wishign you the best of luck for your test xxx

those that have had more than one cycle.....
I was told I need to have two proper periods after the failed treatment to start again. this is my first proper period  now, I had the bleed when it faield too. 

so does that mean I can start the injections on the next period or is it the following period?hope that makes sense   just wodnerign when I may start the next cycle! xxx

Love to u all xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Audrey - been thinking of you all morning    xx

Phew, I have just had phone call from lovely Helen and looks like embie thaw is going okay so I am off in for ET at 11.30am!  Fingers crossed embie keeps doing well for next 2 hours....


----------



## Dwrgi

Stacey-think you have to wait three months between treatments, which is two full period cycles, and then injections?  Is that right, everybody!  At least teh old hag bag has arrived, so you can get closer to your treatment date!!  

Betty-good luck with ET later!  Thinking of you!

On pins for Audrey-cwtches mawr i ti Cariad!!  xxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Stacey - I have m/c at end of April, then first AF end of May and then started FET when I had second AF at end of June, so I think that you should be able to start injections when you get next AF.

I did get a bit confused with it and had to double check with Amanda so might be worth doing that so that you have it sorted x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for ET Betty, Hope you soon join me PUPO xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks dwrgi thought she was never going to come! 
Bettyboo thanks good luck for et!! Xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Good luck betty boo.
And hoping you had the resukt you longed for xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks guys, 1 embie transferred, nominally called Lucky given it was Friday 13 July and OTD is in 13 days time on 26 July 2012!  Now trying to find the chocolate that DH hide before he left to go away with work, which I agreed to at the time to stop me demolishing it all, but I want it now!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Yeah Betty, same OTD as me! anyone heard from Audrey?


----------



## Goofy34

OMG everyone, I have just succumbed in doing a poas and its a bfp. I am so excited. The line is faint but it is 100% a line. It is 12 days after ec and 9 days since et. Should i be excited or is it too soon??


AAAAArh I am so excited!!!


----------



## Sass7

Ladies,

Do we think all these BFP's have anything to do with 50 Shades of Grey and the happy endorphins that release whilst reading it??  

Has anyone been reading it during the 2ww?  I know i did!!!  And i got a BFP  

It would be interesting to do a study!!  Tell me your thoughts? 

Audrey, I've been thinking about you all day, i hope its all good news.

xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Wonderful news Goofy, such a successful thread at the moment. I always test for a week from days 9 to 16! The different  clinics have told me it should be accurate from 9 days onwards as trigger should be out of your system. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Goofy34

Thank you DizzyWizzy - I am so excited, but I think I am going to test on Sunday, Wednesday and Friday now. I     its right. Thank you


----------



## BettyBoo1

Congratulations Goofy - I had a faint positive 8dpt that got stronger leading up to OTD, so hopefully yours will to!


----------



## Goofy34

thanks bettyboo xxx

Does anyone know where the abbreiation page is as there is some abbreviations i am not sure of?

Thanks a happy goofy xx


----------



## Audrey H

Hello everyone

Sorry I have been so slow on getting on here.  Thank you all for your support and for all your good wishes today. 

Goofy - Congratulations, fab news.     xxxxx

Betty - congrats on being pupo  , I'm glad that lucky is back where a little embie should be xxxxx

Mrs T, Bexy, Lills, Dwrgi, Redkay, Molly, Mrs R, Sass, Sainy, Kara, Jo, Michelle, dizzy, Stacey - glad af showed up  , Raven, newbee, Gwennie, **, Les, Kellysteve - everyone - sorry if I missed you - thank you so much  

We have a bfp, with a hcg of 717, Amanda said this is a very good positive result, so we are cautiously excited and hoping for the best.

I have to go out but I wanted to post our news before you all went to bed.  

Lots of love and hugs, Audrey xxxxxxx


----------



## Goofy34

Audrey - Wonderful news, I am soo pleased for you congrats       - take care


----------



## Siany

Well, Friday 13th has been a very lucky day!

Congratulations to Goofy and Audrey on your bfps.

Betty, congratulations on being PUPO.  I hope you find the chocolate soon!


----------



## HJones0809

Congratulations goofy and Audrey on your BFP!!! 

Betty congrats on being PUPO!! 

Saas think you maybe onto something with the fifty shades!   I could write fifty shades of black Pmsl!! I read all three during treatment as well x


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations Audrey and goofy!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats Audrey, No pressure on me then all you pregnant ladies, I think I'll go and buy fifty shades tomorrow if it means I carry on the BFPs! X


----------



## jk1

Congratulations goofy and Audrey cxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Woo hoo, Audrey that is fantastic news, so happy for you x


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Congrats goofy and Audrey so pleased for you cx


----------



## les0090

Audrey - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOO pleased for you lovely girl thats brilliant news. Xxx

Goofy congratulations to you to. Well done! Xxx

Hi to everyone else. Hooe you are all well. I will make a point of doing personals when I next post - promise!! 

I have just started 50 shades for the book club I'm in. Ooooooooooo!!! Not something I would have chosen otherwise but very hard to put down!!

Hopefully picking my donor next week so not too long to wait.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

Congratulations audrey... and.lots of luck to all others going through this reading all thr bfp certailmly gives me more hope x


----------



## Sass7

Oooh perhaps we should make it part of Amanda's recommendation during the 2ww...Ha ha.  Drink lots of water, Take progesterone, Must read 50 Shades of Grey trilogy...!

Kelly - Get Reading 

Audrey - So chuffed for you. Where did you get HCG test done? The Heath wouldn't test my blood even though the doctors had sent it off!

Les0090 - You better go out and buy the trilogy  

Goofy - That sounds like brilliant news.. Would recommend buying the digital tests.  If you google any abbreviation and add fertility it usually comes up.

Dizzy - Quick go out and buy it asap if they have it Asda do it for £3.50

Betty - Good luck, perhaps you too should go and buy "the" book... 

Stacey - I hope the AF has not been too bad and you are taking it easy. I had to wait three months before i could start treatment again.. but ask Amanda. 

I'm now going stir crazy waiting for my scan.... 

I'll see all the   over on "Waiting for Early Scans (2012) - Part 2" but i will defiantly be keeping an eye on all you lovely ladies...  Good luck to everyone. 


Sass xxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi everyone,

I've been away from the thread for a while but I'm back!!  What great news to come back to!! 

CONGRATULATIONS Audrey & Goofy!!  . July has certainly been the best month for all BFP's and long may it continue.

I have an appointment with Amanda on 19th to discuss IVF round #2. Did anyone who tried atestogel first time then switch to DHEA? Where have people bought DHEA?

Off to Mumbles later......have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## freddypop

Hello everyone

Welcome to the new posters hope treatment goes well for you. x

Hi Newbee I've been away for a while too, got my follow up on Tuesday 17th July, seems ages since we had the BFN. It'll be good to get a plan in place for the next go. I used Testogel last time and don’t really think it worked for me. I’ve now started 75mg of DHEA ready for the next treatment. I bought mine from this website as it’s the ultra micronized version which is more pure I think. x                                            www.dhea-uk.com/home.php 

Sass, Hjones, MrsR, Goofy and Audrey - congratulations on your BFP's, very pleased for you all. x

Dizzy and Betty – well done on being PUPO, hope you’re resting up now. X

JK – how are you doing? Hope you are keeping well. X

MrsT – have pm’d you. x

Kara – how are things with you and your lovely daughter? X

AFM – finding things a bit tough at the moment. Back in work and it’s non stop, keeps my mind occupied, but so tired and drained when I get home – it’s exhausting! Also got some issues at the moment with elderly parents and sorting out future care etc. I’m sure it’ll all be sorted soon. Follow up appt on Tuesday, not really sure what Amanda will say, will probably aim for Sept/Oct for the next go I would think.

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely weekend. 

F. x


----------



## Goofy34

Good Afternoon All,

I used micronised DHEA for over 3 months and I took 100mg a day as my AMH was 4.2. They gave me horrendous sore boobs, increased appetitie and more horney but it was well worth it  

I still can not believe my news is true and did another test this morning and the line was darker than yesterday, which is great. I am scared to do much, I keep doing a bit of housework and sitting back down. I know my proper test date is Friday 20th and I can't wait to call Amanada if this is true. I am the happiest person alive. I just hope hope hope.

Love to you all


----------



## kellysteve

Goofy that is fab to have a BFP and your test date not till the 20th fab news...
How many embies did you transfer is this your first cycle xx


----------



## kara76

Audrey wonderful news and congrates to all with a fab result

Hey ladies remember we have a bfp, pregnancy and parenting thread on the south wales main page so please join it if you feel ready

How's everyone!

Mrs t the sun in shining here in sunny wales


----------



## Jen.80

Audrey congratulations on your bfp, great news. When is your scan? I’m fine thank you for asking, having weekly scans & so far so good. I don’t really post anymore but still read so keep us updated with your news, take care   

Goofy also congratulations on your bfp.

It’s great to see all these positives, keep them coming.


----------



## Goofy34

Hi Kellysteve - this is my 1st time, so I am being very cautious withthsi news at the mo and I had 2 embies put back.

Hi Kara - thanks I will definately join taht thread, but will not feel ready until I have seen Amanda and the doctors confirms all ok as I have 4 days until my otd!! x

xx


----------



## newbee28

Thanks all for your replies on DHEA. I will definitely check it out and agree that i don't think Testogel really made a difference. How do you decide on the dose? Did Amanda state how much you should take? Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Huge congratulations to Goofy and Audrey!!!  Newyddion ffantastic, mor bles i ti Audrey!!!  So pleased for you Goofy!!  Well done!

BettyBoo-congrats on being PUPO.  Lots of R&R to help those little uns get all settled in!!!  xx

Les-great to hear that things are moving forward for you!!  GL when your time comes!!!  

Newbee-I used testogel last time, and had 8 eggs (with an amh of 2.9).  I have been using DHEA since September 2011, and would recommend the 'Pure' brand.  You defo need micronised.  I have read in a number of places that the dosage is 75 mg, regardless of amh level, so am flummoxed with the 100mg that Goofy was using (no offence) as my amh is lower.  This is one of the things that I find most frustrating about infertility and TTC, that people are told different things and then you start to think, if I'd known this I would have done the same.  Oh well, ce la vie!!!!    

Love to everybody!!

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Les, good to hear that the ball is rolling again for you.  

Dwrgi - how are you?  Five more days!!!  

Jen, glad things are going well for you. 

I heard back from Amanda today and I have to take Norethisterone for a week, starting today and is aiming for treatment the week of 6th August.  I'm a bit shocked as I didn't think it would be so soon, but am glad that we can have another attempt during my time off work.  

**, please will you add me to the list.  Thanks.

Hi to Newbee, Goofy, Sass, Kelly, Dizzy, Mrs R, Audrey, Betty, Staceyemma, Freddy, Hannah, Lills, Kara, Mrs T and JK.


----------



## farm boy

ravens list 
.tx. 
newbee28.........planning 19th july  hope it goes well newbee
dwrgi..................ivf  imsi  30th july    
kw33Newbie......ivf            july
les......................fet          july/august
Isis.....................icsi          ec 6th august
kellysteve..........ec            6th august
Siany..................ivf          6th august
Adele.................fet          august/sept 
lillsbills...............det          september
staceyemma.......icsi          september
Pollita.................iui          September
Sugar.................ivf          October
xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
donnaw.............awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates
gwennie............awaiting dates
mrs thomas.......awaiting dates  come on tommo'!
devonmaid........de serum.
freddypop.........awaiting dates

.pupo.
dizzy...............pupo    otd    26th july  super good luck dizzy.
bettyboo.........pupo    otd    26th july  good luck  er  lucky.

.bfp.
sass7..............bfp      that is ab fab. 
Hjones............bfp      well done you. 
mrs.r2011...... bfp      this is the very best part of doing this list. absolutely great stuff.    
audrey............   really really wonderfull news      
goofy34..........   well done goofy fantastic .

.scan. 
Michelle v........proper pregnant, just lovely 
Jen80..............proper pregnant  well done pinky

hello all
**..


----------



## kara76

75mg is the dose for dhea, never heard of anyone apart from goofy using more.


----------



## lillsbills

DHEA - I took 100 just because I ordered packs of 50 each, I asked Amanda she said not too worry 100 was fine.


----------



## kara76

I think the evidence is 75mg is optimum dose and anything taken above doesn't harm but also doesn't add. Mind u that's just from what I've read


----------



## newbee28

Thank you all again for your replies on DHEA. I'm looking at starting it in a couple of weeks.

Hope everyone's having a good sunday! xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Freddy - good luck with appointment this week, sounds like you are having a hard time so big   

Jen - so glad things are going well for you, weekly scans sound a good idea, I am also a bit terrified at the moment if this tx turns out to be successful because of last time.  Thinking of you x

Siany - that is fantastic news, this way you don't get much of a chance to think about it because it will be here before you know it!

** -  

Hope everyone else has enjoyed the weekend, at least some sunshine today x x


----------



## donnaw

Hey ladies hope u don't mind me joinin? X

Those of u u who don't know me- I've been approved for egg sharing at CRGW with an anh of 55.2 I have pcos and no periods.

Was matched on the planning appt and have waited with baited breath for my recipient to have a period so I could take the pill and align our cycles but its now 6 weeks on and she still hasn't had her period

Spoke to the clinic on Friday and she is due in for a baseline scan tomorrow and if she is nowhere near period they are going to re-match me with someone else.

I feel soooo frustrated and that time is passing so quickly- we were told that egg collection would be 1st week of Sept but that seems to be fading fast!

Help ladies, please could anyone reassure me as I'm feeling pretty low at the mo (which isn't like me at all) and that I'm at a standstill x

Hope ur all well love to u all

Donna Xxxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Donna I was rematched for the same reason, unfortunately the waiting part is the hardest just keep in mind the recipients are just as eager to start as donors so be prepared to wait another month or two - just keep busy is the best advice I can give you and try not to stress about the start date xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Donna-hope you don't have to wait too long.  Surely your recipient's period should arrive any day now  Hope so anyway!  Keep busy in the mean time!  x

Newbee-glad that DHEA info has helped you.  Good luck with it.  I din't have any real side effects, apart from with the non-micronised version that I used first, which gave me a really unsightly bacne problem.  Thankfully, all cleared up now.  Hope it does the trick!

Kara-how are you lovely?  Hope little Tyler is well?  xx

Lills-how are you trouble??  Bet you can't wait to start your treatment now!  xx

Siany-yay!  That is brilliant news to be starting a new cycle!  Hope it brings you success!  I shall be keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you!  (P.S. FOUR more days to go!!!!).

Big hugs to Dizzy and BettyBoo!  Lots of R&R now ladies!  xxx

My period arrived last night-incredibly light, hardly anything.  Isn't this bonkers, considering I took norethisterone for two full weeks and my usual period should have been two weeks ago... shouldn't you have more blood, if anything  Or am I perimenopausal  That would be just typical!  (Sorry for TMI!  ).  Scan on Wednesday and start stimming tomorrow, CD2.  Here we go then guys!  Feel NO enthusisam at all, just a dread.  Anybody know if Jackie Brown is around?  Sent her a text earlier on, and haven't had a response.  

I hate this weather.  Had enough of it now!  Am thinking Caribbean beaches and lots of pina coladas (Or Neapolitans Pica Pica style-yum yum!). 

Love to all you super lovely ladies,
Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie the pill can keep the lining thin and u might just bleed for longer. Good luck with scan hun

We are well thank you


----------



## kellysteve

drwgi... my period was lighter after bc and suprecur but lasted 2 days longer than usual clinic told me this is perfectly normal.x


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks girls!  Always something to worry about!

Isn't it the sign of the times, that I'm looking at Hunter wellies on the web, instead of flashy sandals?  If you think they're a rip-off, I agree, but I have birthday money unspent, which WON'T be spent on injections!!!


----------



## kellysteve

Hi girls.. just a quick question did any one on suprecur dr  have bad dreams i am having terrible dreams that i cant shake off the next day just wondered if its a side effect or just my mind in overdrive... the dreams are not alwaysabout ivf xx any advice would be appreciated xx


----------



## Audrey H

Good morning everyone,

First I want to say thank you for all of your lovely messages of congratulations, love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxx   

Les - GL at the clinic, I hope that you have good news about your donor this week.  Keep us posted xxxx

Freddy - GL at your FU today.  I hope that you get everything sorted out. xxxx

Sainy - Fab, so pleased to hear that you are starting at last.  Keep up the good work xxxx

newbee - GL with the DHEA, don't take more that 75mg per day.  Have a look on the internet at the side effects. Take care xxxxx

Betty - How are you lovely? Hope that Lucky is snuggling in for the duration xxxx

Jen - Glad to hear that things are going well, long may that continue.  The scan is the last week of July, just got to call to make the date xxxx

Sass - How are you? My hcg was done at CRGW, strange that The Heath wouldn't test your sample - did they say why? xxxx

Mrs R - how are you doing?  Do you have a date for your scan? xxxx

Goofy - How are you?  Still testing? xxxxx

Dwrgi - Sorry to hear that you are feeling down, I'm sure that it's those horrible hormones again.  Your enthusiasm will return, especailly when you get your Hunter wellies in time for the summer hols.  Hope you feel happier today.  llawer o gariad i chi    xxxxx

Mrs T - hope that you are enjoying your hols.  Thinking of you   xxxx

Kara - thanks for the invite to the other thread - I'm still attached to this one though, I hope that it's ok to stay for a while    xxxx

Bexy - Hope that you are ok lovely   xxxx

Lills - hope you are feeling  better my poorly friend   xxxx

Gwennie - llawer o gariad i chi    xxxxx

Donna - glad to see you back.  Sorry to hear that you are having some bad luck with your cycle - did the scan go ok for your match yesterday or are they looking for a new recipient for you? xxxx

** - I hope you 2 are ok.  thanks for updating the list and for the congratulations xxxx

Kellysteve - sorry to hear that you have been having bad dreams.  I didn't have that drug but I would think that was probably the cause of them, hope the other ladies can help.  Hope they stop soon and you feel better   xxxx

I better get going.  lots of love and hugs to everyone, Audrey xxxxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Kellysteve I had bad and crazy dreams on Suprecur - I can even remember them now! hope your doing well x


----------



## Goofy34

Thank you al for my lovely messages.

Audrey hi - How are you feeling about everything?

I am still testing everyday and it is still a positive everyday. I am soooo pleased. I cant wait for Friday to call CGRW properly and tell them. I feel so blessed and hope they stay with me.

Thank you all for the support, your a cracking bunch of people and I really wish everyone of you the best.

xxxxx love to all


----------



## NEWBIE1234

Good afternoon all
Sorry that I have been missing in action for a while but Ive been desperately trying to get through the down regulation as quickly as possible.  I have however been reading your posts everyday as I'm a bit of a CRGW thread addict and I just cant keep away  
Let me say though how lovely it has been over the past few weeks to see such wonderful new on here lots of BFP's  ........and a massive hug to everyone who hasn't had such good news lately it will be your turn next I'm sure of it.   
afm...I finally completed my down regulation of 27 days with no cyst yippee!! and boy was it hard.  Suprecur gave me the most horrendous headache to the point where towards the end i really felt like throwing the towel in.  So glad I didn't as I'm now on day 7 of stimulation with egg collection being either Tues or Wed next week     Ive been waiting to get to this point since February (problems with cysts and cancelled cycles)  Anyway I was looking for some advice, as I'm new to this ICSI i really can only rely on the knowledge of you wonderful ladies and was hoping you could put my mind at rest.  Today I had my scan and I have about 9 follicles at measurable size, (7 on left, 2 on right) I think around 8's and 9's  Do you think that is OK at this stage, am I likely to get anymore or less??  Amanda is keeping me on 150 Menopur and said its better to have less eggs as the quality should hopefully be better.  Is this right??  I'm just trying to work out percentages of how many eggs, fertilization etc etc..  Big Worry pants me   
Well there is no sunshine here and its really starting to depress me now, WHERE IS OUR SUMMER!!!!!!   I'm counting down the days until I will be in the sun, just had to pay lots of money to find some, so Turkey here we come   (well in 3 weeks lol)
A great big   to everyone and I hope you all have a wonderful day xxxxxxxxxxx
PS ** please could you update me on the list please for EC either 24th or 25th...Thank you xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

KW-I think somebody said recently that Amanda likes to aim for 8 eggs on EC day.  

I think it was JK who said that Amanda's belief is that if you produce 15 eggs or 8 eggs, those that are good quality will be the same, say 5?  So, if you produced 15 eggs, 5 would be good quality, and if you produced 8, 5 would be good quality.  I am sure this is what I read.  

I've read loads of info about egg numbers, and I am certain that this is correct.  Try not to worry-you are in very safe hands!

Good luck!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Newbie, does that mean you will be flying to Turkey on your 2ww. We haven't booked anything yet as we were advised if possible not to fly during 2ww and first trimester if bfp? I desperately need some sunshine x


----------



## Sass7

KW & DWRGI - That would tie in with my ICSI cycle..  I had 15 eggs, only 6 mature and only 5 fertilised and then only 4 were any good (2 put back 2 frozen)  I wonder if i had less eggs maybe they would have been more that were better quality.  At the time i was upset only 6 out of 15 were mature. 

Hope that helps.

x


----------



## Dwrgi

That's what I asked Amanda about when I saw her for the post treatment consult.  She said that Umesh always grimaces when he hears her prescribe max dosages of menopur, as his max dose is 375 regardless of amh.  I did ask Amanda about having a slightly reduced dose, risky I know, just to see how things developed, and she wasn't against it.  I'd love to scan every couple of days and see how many follicles are developing and if I need to take more menopur, then I can.  It's what ARGC does in London.  

Anyway, diolch Audrey am y dymuniadau hyfryd!  Ydy'r newyddion wedi suddo mewn eto?!  Mor falch drosto ti!  xxx

Dizzy-I so get the sunshine craving.  I shall be buying one of those Vit D lamps at this rate.  This weather is pantsville USA!  

Scan tomorrow morning and then start stimming tomorrow night.  Oh joy of joys!!!  Last glass of wine tonight!!  

Love to everybody!

Lills-have you been ill and not told anybody?  Hmmmm, I hope you're better young lady!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all, I've got a lot of catching up to do after a few days away but I'll try and do a few personals

Audrey - you know how thrilled I am for you both and I can't wait to come to the scan with you, lol   

Goofy - congrats to you too

Betty - congrats on being pupo, everything crossed for you. Hope you are staying sane

Newbee - I got mine from DHEA.com and am going back to DHEA for the next cycle as I had fewest number of eggs on Testogel. I take 75mg too

Les - keep us posted when you've picked your donor

Freddypop - PM'd you. Hope FU went well today

Siany - PM'd you too. Thrilled you are starting so soon now that thyroid is sorted

Donnaw - welcome. Hope you got sorted out. I'm afraid its all a waiting game

Kara - the sun shone on me too, yay

Dwrgi - sounds like you need a massive hug Hun. I totally understand your nerves about this cycle. Now do you remember lecturing me about pma? You need to get some for yourself now. I hope you feel better when you start stimming tomorrow. You know where I am if you want a virtual hug or a boot up the bum lol. I considered dropping my dose too but chickened out in the end! x   

Kw33newbie - Dwrgi is right, I said the same to a lovely friend yesterday. Amanda definitely says that you get the same number of good quality whatever the number of eggs. I understand your worry but you are only on day 7 and it sounds like a great result to me. Hope you are feeling better now


----------



## dizzywizzy

Evening ladies I hope you are all well and trying to stay sane. 

I am 6 days past ET and can't wait to start testing I just need to know. Am going to start testing friday onwards. Went out for coffee and chats with my girlies today at lunchtime for my birthday. Didn't want to go for a meal at a restaurant tonight as I am craving a nice chilled glass of white! Eaten 2 chocolate brownies, my chocolate birthday cake and just opened the milk tray to make up for it. Well, apparently embryos like chocolate! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Happy Birthday Dizzy   

Well done on the chocolate fix, well if you can't max out on choc on your birthday, when can you? Good luck for serial testing!


----------



## kellysteve

Dizzy wizzy.. happy birthday and good luck for the testing xx


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Enjoy your wine!  P.S. 'three more days!!!'.

Dizzy, happy 'chocolate' birthday to you.  Good luck for testing on Friday.  

Newbie, it sounds as if you have had a really rough time with the Suprecur!  I hope you are now reassured 'quality over quantity'.

Donna, the waiting for treatment is the pits.  I hope you get your match soon.

Welcome home Mrs T.


----------



## Dwrgi

Dizzy-happy birthday hun!  Hope you had a great day!!!  Hope the testing gives you VERY good results!!  

Siany-thank you also for your kind words!!  Yay-two more wake ups!!!!  How are you feeling about everything??  xxx

Mrs T-lovely to see your post!  I DO need a kick up the bum, you are right!  How are you lovely??  xxx

Hello to everybody!!   

I had my baseline this morning-all fine.  There was Yvonne and Lorraine-who is Yvonne?  Is she Debs' permanent replacement  She didn't seem that confident although was very lovely.  So, 375 of menopur tonight-a bit of a gamble, but we'll see.  I would be happier to have a scan on Friday/Monday and up the dose if needed, but next scan is next Wednesday.  Also, Lorainne referred to the pregnyl shortage-I really hope Amanda has tracked some down.  Why is there always something to worry about??

Incidentally, the nurses mentioned that years ago, max dose was 600ml of stimms.  Can you imagine!

Anyway, love to you all, Axxx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi all.. how are you all doing... 
Can any of you ladies give me some advice .. i am on suprecur down regging at moment and i Am feeling extremely tired my eyes so heavy all the time i so tired i cant drive ... but when i try to sleep i cant sleep has anyone else experienced this its so jorrible.thanks in advance for any info.xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hia KellySteve-supercur always makes me feel exhausted (and crabby), but haven't had the sleep problem (haven't since started teaching, too exhausted).  Drink loads of water, at least 2 litres per day to try and counteract the drugs.  That might help.

Remember too, to eat loads of protein-about 70g per day (chicken breast's worth and pint of milk ish).  Hope the water makes you feel a bit better, 
Axxxx


----------



## kellysteve

dwrgi... thank you for the info omg does it have to be a plain chicken breast and plain water (i dislike both)but will eat/drink it if i have too i am drinking around a pint of milk a day so thats something lol.. eating lots of fruit and veg too... how are you doing .x


----------



## Dwrgi

Kelly-I think you can spice it up, if you like!  But think of it as the quantity required.  Have read in numerous places that 2 litres of water is a must whilst stimming-it helps to flush the toxins out.  The more water the better-so never go far from the loo is my advice.  Plant protein is best too-lentils, beans, nuts, etc., although meat protein is also good obviously.  Good luck with it!!  xxx

Can anybody answer my question?  Have just mixed my first vial of menopur for this cycle, and read in the guide that you must keep menopur refrigerated BEFORE mixing, but can store it at room temperature AFTER mixing.  I kept all of mine in the fridge last time, even after mixing.  What do you girls do?  Fridge or not  

Got my OH to do the suprecur shot-he needs to do something, I reckon, apart from one tiny (but hugely important, obvs **!!) action on EC day.

Big     to all, 
Axxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

A - I always keep mine in the fridge before and after mixing x


----------



## Dwrgi

Brill-thanks!  Knew I could count on you!     and extra special


----------



## lillsbills

Amanda - we always did fridge before, not after mixing, after mixing it just stayed on the work top.
Will catch up properly soon, sorry for not being around, starting to feel a it better xx

Big love all..


----------



## sweeties1

hi there everyone.
hope you all don't mind me butting in, im totally new to this site so sorry in advance. 
my husband and i have been TTC for 18months which sounds like nothing really. im 31 and my husband is 35. no problems with him. i have a low amh of 6 and am starting ivf with crgw at the end of sep. really scared and don't know what to expect really. would be great-full for any advice. did anyone shop around for drugs? i have to go on the max levels of drugs so trying desperately to keep costs down if possible. also did any one take any supplements or special diets before starting their treatment? i don't know anyone that has been though ivf/icsi so have no one really to chat to about all this. i  would appreciate any comments  xxxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi everyone!

Dwrgi - trw'r amser yn y fridge

Sweeties - welcome to the thread. Everyone on here is so supportive. I'm 34 and have a low AMH (8.9) you will probably be on the short protocol of injections and the highest dose. Keep positive  

A special hello to Audrey, Gwennie, Mrs T, siany hope you're all doing well    

Had chat with Amanda. She cracks me up as she was running late and looked dishevelled yet always profesional, friendly and positive!! She recommended DHEA of 75mg so going to enjoy the summer before embarking on the roller coaster again!! Xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Lills-big hugs to you if you're poorly!  Did you catch the Spanish flu?  Super mahoosive cwtches to you, xxxx  

Newbee-Amanda is just amazing.  I want whichever vitamins she is taking!!!  GL with DHEA.  Try and get the 'Pure' version and absolutely make sure that it is micronised, which you will have to get shipped from the US.  xxx

Welcome Sweeties!  I think it is brilliant that you have gone straight to CRGW rather than farting around on an NHS waiting list.  I so wish that I had done that when it was clear we had a problem.  I have low amh too-much lower than yours, but I'm older too, so it all chimes in.  To improve egg quality, which is essentially what you have to do, there are a number of things that you can do.  A high protein diet is really important, with lots of eggs!!  Re. supplements: omega 3 oils are essential, and get those high in DPA and EHA ( I think).  Paradox has been recommended to an acquaintance by a consultant.  Royal Jelly can be good too, also CoQ10 (ideally 300mg-ouch on the pocket), vitamin E and lots of folic acid (some recommend 5mg, but this is mainly due to immune issues).  I take vit B6, Vit D (which means you need to get calcium for it to be absorbed), extra zinc, vit C, Pregnacare Conception, selenium (in the form of 5 ish brazil nuts per day, alas minus the chocolate coating  ) extra iron (as I'm slightly deficient), and I'm sure I've forgotten something.  I just rattle, and it costs me a bomb.  Some advocate acupuncture for encouraging blood flow to the uterus, which will 'feed' your follicles better and improve quality.  Jackie Brown, who is based at CRGW, charges £45 per session and will want to see you before and after ovulation (you normally see her running down the stairs with a sports bag bulging at the seams full of cash, before jumping into her swanky BMW convertible   ).  Get your hubby on prenatals for men too-Wellman Conception is really good, and if he is willing, extra vit C, vit E, zinc and selenium.  Make sure he empties his 'bags' regularly, so that what is swimming around in the cool packs are good quality and not suckers that aren't headed anywhere.  Leading up to IVF, DTD two days before EC, to make sure his swimmers are optimal quality.  Also, between days 10-20 of yoru cycle (assuming an 'average' 28 day cycle) make sure you do the business every other day-you won't be able to face it for the rest of the month, after that sex marathon!!!).  

Hmm, that's enough for now, I think.  Am sure I've missed something crucial.  Just call me Guru Dwrgi!!!           Good luck anyway!  

Having such a personal meltdown today and yesterday.  My tenant, who hasn't been paying rent for months, and has acquired a dog and repainted my beautiful lounge (grrrrrrr) is now ignoring her notice to quit-she was meant to be out next Tuesday.  I now have to obtain a court order to get possession of the house, which means going to court.  OMG!!  Why does it have to happen now!!!!

Sorry for personal, non-TTC related post, although I suppose it is related as it is affecting my mental calm!!  

Love to you all, 
Axxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Betty - how are you doing? I began my serial testing today 9dp 3dt with a BFN and had AF like pains all day today so not thinking good thoughts x


----------



## kellysteve

Dizzy... is today your official testing day sorry for your bfn... sounds like you been through a tough time xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

No Kelly OTD is 26th but I always start testing from 9dp hoping x


----------



## Siany

Welcome Sweeties.

Dizzy


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - glad to hear you are on the mend x

Sweeties - welcome, guru Dwrgi has given you great advice

Newbee - glad you've got a plan in place, welcome to the DHEA club!

Dwrgi - big hugs, hope you aren't too stressed out today   

Dizzy - thinking of you, hope today's test brought you good news

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well and enjoying the change in the weather


----------



## BettyBoo1

Dizzy - I did test on thurs, got bfn, which I know is too early but was off to A&E so wanted to check.

Not had a good couple of days. To cut a long story short, looks like I have severely damaged my left knee I.e. will need knee reconstruction. Pain was really bad Friday morning, which meant I managed to pass out in the bedroom. Currently on crutches and have leg brace. Not the best idea on a 2WW, so I think my chances of getting a bfp next wk are pretty slim


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - sorry to hear about your knee. How did you manage that? Hope you aren't in too much pain and that next week brings you great news.


----------



## Siany

Betty, what an awful time you've had. Fx for the result you deserve next week.  Try to keep positive.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Oh you poor thing Betty, I hope your luck changes and you get your BFP. I did another test this morning BFN, I am 11dp 3dt and AF is due today so the result is probably accurate. Don't know whether I can go through all this again, everything always seems to go great, perfect embryos etc and yet with all the drugs etc they are giving me still no positive x


----------



## Siany

Dizzy, I'm so sorry that you haven't had a positive result. Take care.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - sorry to hear your news. I know how tough it is and each time it gets harder and harder, so big hugs. Look after each other x


----------



## newbee28

The sun is shining!! Whoop whoop!!    
That is all! X


----------



## jk1

Betty - sorry to hear about your knee - sounds really nasty - I have my fingers crossed for your result huni xxxx

Dizzy - I'm so sorry to hear your news - I really wish things were different xxx

Amanda - how are you huni?

Big hugs to mrs t, siany, kara, bexy, and lills xxxx

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying this lovely weather - we are just off to the bay to grab something to eat - mmmm!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

JK-lovely to read your post.  Where did you end up?  I love going to the Bay for food.  I'm feeling a bit more philosophical today.  Can't afford to allow myself to get stressed (although I really want to kidnap the vile cow's dog!!!  Tut tut, I know!   ).

Dizzy-am so sorry hun.  It just isn't fair, and it does get harder.  Be kind to yourself, get completely smashed (I'm having severe alcohol withdrawal symptoms), stuff your face with chocolate and then start plotting Plan B.  Thinking of you hun, Axxx

Newbee-that is a VERY important fact, and I'm glad you posted it!!  How are you hun? xx

Mrs T-hope you're okay?  Thanks for keeping tabs on me-you're a Super Star!!!   

Betty-ooh, that sounds really nasty.  How did you manage to do that?  Well, take it easy and perhaps this is an indirect way of getting you to stay put and do nought!!  Big  

Lills-you are now MIA!!!  How are you lovely??  xx

Siany-no alarm clock tomorrow morning, I hope  Yay-it's the summer holidays!!!  Have a lovely six weeks.  How are you feeling about your treatment?  Think you said you're doing it in August?  Good luck to you!  xxx

KellySteve-how are you getting on?  Hope you're okay?

AFM-second scan tomorrow.  I asked Amanda if I could have more scans as I'm doing lower dose and, of course, she said yes (she is my hero!!).  So, we'll see what's going on with 375 instead of 450 menopur.  If not much, then I guess dosage will go up.  

Did anybody read that Marcia Cross (the red haired one from Desperate Housewives) had donor eggs to have her children. And, hooray, she is being completely open about it!  Yay, if only more high profile people came out and admitted they've used a donor for eggs.  

Anyway, big hugs to you all, and let's will this sunshine to continue (**-that is a hint to leave your tambourine ALONE.  Very well alone!!!  Big hugs to you and Mrs **!).

xxxxxx


----------



## sweeties1

Hi everyone. thank you all for the  kind welcome. thanks for all the advice Dwrgi!! its really helpfull hearing from people that have been through it. has anyone bought their drugs from somewhere else or is crgw the best for organising everything? desperately trying to save some dosh!!! 
betty hope your knee is ok. xxxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Good sunny morning,  

Betty - I hope that your knee is not too painful now.  Wishing you lots of luck for Friday xxxx

Dizzy - Sorry too hear your news.  I hope that you have the strength to come back fighting    xxxx 

Dwrgi - pob lwc gyda'r sgan heddiw.  diolch i chi am ofyn ar fy ôl, Ni allaf yn dal i gredu ei !!!  braf i beidio â gorfod codi am waith - yay xxxx

Sweeties - welcome and good luck for your first treatment.  I think that Dwrgi gave you all the info you'll ever need    xxxx

newbee - did you have a good weekend lovely?  What have you been up to? xxxx

Les - do you have news for us yet, lovely? xxxx

Mrs T - hope that you had a lovely weekend.  Sorry for being so sleepy   xxxxx

Lills - I hope you are ok.  Have I upset you?    xxxx

Jo - hope that you had a lovely supper.  Nice to place to eat.  Which restaurant did you chose? xxxx

Bexy - hope that you are ok lovely? xxxx

I hope that everyone else is well too and enjoying the sunshine.  

Lots of love and hugs to you all,  Audrey xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hia Audrey-hyfryd darllen dy bost bore ma.  Gobeithio bo ti'n oce?  So glad you have good news-so pleased for you!

Hia all, how are you in this wonderful weather (please last    )? xxx

Me me me post, I'm afraid.  I've just come back from the scan.  There are FIVE follicles in total, no little ones, and that is it.  Three in one ovary and two in the other, measuring 8-11mm.  Apparently, my baseline scan last week showed not many antral follicles either, so the dosage I am taking hasn't caused this result.  The womb lining is looking good, apparently, which suggests oestrogen which suggests eggs.  

Right, I need clear headed thinking here.  

There is no guarantee that I shall get five eggs from five follicles.  Do I go ahead with it, or do I pull the plug on it?  I know that after last summer's disasterous result (when I DID actually have far more follicles), I can't bear to throw away another £4000 (drugs have already been paid for).  I just don't have it.  I also DO NOT want to go through a scenario where I KNOW it is over before I begin.  It was the worst feeling in the world last summer, and I feel the same happening again.  

Positives for going ahead?  One of those five follicles MAY contain a good egg.  It's a big MAY.  I am 41 and my amh is LOW (I haven't got a clue what it is since last May and that was before two IVF stimms, so it will be even lower).  

Will I regret pulling the plug, and always wonder 'What if...?'  But can I afford to be that indulgent

I feel like crying but I'm trying to hold it together.  I am more and more inclined towards the DE scenario, but I'd need time to save up for that.  I just can't trust my old eggs any longer.  

Suggestions, advice?  

Thank you all, Axxxxxx
:hugs:

P.S.  Thanks Mrs T for your sensible advice this morning!  You're a super trooper!!  xxx


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi,   have pm'd you.  

Sweeties, I have relied on the clinic to source the drugs.  They use Healthcare at Home and I think they are reasonable from what I've read online.  I'd stick with them if I were you.

So glad to see some sunshine at last!


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi, how are you today hun?  Been thinking of you. xx

I am now waiting for AF to arrive.  Hopefully she'll turn up tomorrow.

Where are you Mrs T?  My bubbles are odd!    Hope you are ok. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - I'm always here keeping an eye on you all. Just don't have a lot to say in between treatments! Hope AF turns up soon, I've evened your bubbles so that should do the trick x


----------



## kellysteve

How is everyone doing.....
I.got my basrline scan tomorro hoping it goes well not really sure wat to expect ftom it but all the same hoping it will go ok.xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Kelly-baseline scan they will look for how many antral follicles are there, and check that womb lining is nice and thin, and that there are no cysts, etc.  It'll be a breeze, try not to worry!!  xxx

Siany-thanks for your PM!  Have PMed you back!  xxx

Mrs T-you are a bubble blower extraordinaire!!  

Where is everybody  

Feeling a little bit better today, although was like a limp rag yesterday, just so shocked and disappointed.  But I've got a scan booked for tomorrow afternoon, and will decide what to do then.  

Lots of love to everybody,
Axxxx


----------



## Siany

Thanks Mrs T, I knew I could count on you!

Dwrgi, glad you are feeling a bit better today.  

kelly, good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## kellysteve

Thank you dwrgi and sianny xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, how are you all?  Hope you're all enjoying this wonderful sunshine!  **-you're doing a brilliant job leaving the rain tambourine alone!!  I salute you for it!!

If anybody is interested, I had a scan with Lorraine today and then had a chat with Amanda.  The scan showed six follicles, ranging from 8mm to 15mm, so one extra one has emerged, but obviously will be too small to be counted as of any value.  The womb lining is a "superb" triple lining (8.3mm), which suggests oestrogen which suggests eggs.  Amanda was happy to go with what we want to do.  As I was leaning towards IUI, she was more than happy to do that with a 10% chance at the clinic with women over 40 (not huge, but that's the reality, isn't it?).  Too big a risk to throw 4K at the cycle.  Also, she has not managed to source any pregnyl, and doubts whether she'll ever be able to get this in the UK in the future.  Everybody seems to be going for ovitrel, which made me feel a sense of doom, as I am convinced this is what caused our problems last summer.  So another jinx to the cycle. 

She gave an overview of the donor egg route: Russian eggs at the clinic, anonymous Spanish eggs at Valencia, or donor egg sharing at the clinic.  All have the same success rate at around 65%.  First two cost about £8K and last one costs £6K. 

She even suggested that we stop the drugs and try again with my own eggs another month, and see if we get a better result, considering how many follicles I had last summer and in March......

As a conclusion, as it was so difficult to know what to do, she advised me to keep taking the drugs and scan again on Friday, and then see how I feel.  I'm quite happy with this, as it gives me a few more days to get used to how things are and to decide what to do.  I keep coming back to this fact, though,  that I am 41 and, as Amanda pointed out, there is a 1 in 3 chance of miscarriage with all pregnancies at my age.  That is huge.  I just don't know whether I can do another OE cycle now, especially as the yield has been so poor this time.

A lot to think about between now and Friday!  And the tenant hasn't moved out.  The cow!!!  

Love to you all, Axxxxx


----------



## kara76

Dw its a tricky one for sure. Would u regret not going for it?


----------



## kara76

Its certainly not a bad follicle count


----------



## kellysteve

Wow dwrgi u having a difficult time arent  you.. have u thought about donir eggs its more common than ppl think.. i nay gave seen u at clinic today i was there today too.xx big hugs xx


----------



## Dwrgi

It's a case of what we can afford, and the likelihood of a low yield of eggs, and thus no fertilization.  I've got to learn from last summer, and the disappointment that was.  Previously, I've had at least 13 and 15 follicles.  With 15 follies, I had 8 eggs, so roughly half.  By that estimate, I'd get 2-3 eggs, and that is just too low for me to even contemplate spending that amount of money on.  If we decide to do the DE thing, then that money will be half of that treatment.  People talk about this 'Golden egg', and 'It only takes one', but it's like going to a casino and throwing 4k on a red instead of a black (with lower odds!!!).  

It's head and heart but the head has to be listened to in this case.  

Thanks for your input though, Kara.  Hope you're fighting fit by now and Tyler is up to nothing but mischief!! 

xxx

KellySteve-it never rains but it pours is my fav motto at the moment.  I was at the clinic between 1.45-2.30pm.  I even saw the, pant, palpitation, luscious Lyndon.  Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh....  Although, girls, I must say, socks AND Crocs??  WTF?!!!  Hope your visit was more productive than mine!  Yes, that is my dilemma, OE vs DE.....


----------



## kara76

The golden egg thing is true but like u say its A LOT of money on a gamble. Its a case of edging the bets if u think with your head. When I abandoned a cycle it was easy as I didn't response at all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - you know my thoughts Hun, I've just emailed you. I'm not sure I'm helping though but I too go with Kara's view of whether you would have regrets. You know I have the same head vs heart argument with myself. At the moment heart is winning, but its a close call. Glad you got to drool over Lyndon again lol. 

Kelly - hope baseline went well

Siany - did AF turn up? I hope so and you can be on your way..

Kara - 10 more sleeps, yay


----------



## Mrs Thomas

By the way Dwrgi your bubbles look really lucky at the mo - 222


----------



## kellysteve

I was there in morning...lyndon was there too...didnt think much if his head scarf....
Mrs t scan went well started my stimms today going back next wednesday... was bit off with the nurse doing my scan she didnt know what we were there for and didnt explain anything too me was a bit unsettling but nxt time there will be lots of things i want to know x
dwrgi it is an awfull lot of money and nothing is certain sending lots of thoughts your way xx


----------



## Siany

I am loving this sunshine!!

Dwrgi, lots to think about chick. xx

Mrs T, no sign of AF yet, even though I have worn white undies today and she usually turns up five days after stopping norethisterone!  Let's see what tomorrow brings.  

Kelly, hope your first injection has gone well. 

Hi Kara, how are you?

Audrey, how are you feeling?  When is your scan?

Betty, how is your knee?

Very quiet on her at the mo.


----------



## kara76

I have a small dilema!

Spotting today. Got to have day 1 to 5 fsh etc test so do I go tomorrow or wait and go tuesday!!


----------



## kellysteve

Sianny..think.its quiet on here because of the sunshine xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Kara-not sure what tests you're having, will it matter if you're spotting  Go tomorrow and get it done, so you won't be worrying about it.  That's my advice to you, Axxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - I would see what it's like tomorrow. I have always been told to count day one as first day of full flow, so I would probably go Tuesday (I take it you can't go Monday?)


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Dwrgi,
Of course we are interested    everyone would love to know what to say to make you feel better, the hard thing is it is ultimately your decision, just like deal or no deal, if you decide to go on you have to be prepared for the end result - which could be really good!  Like you have said, everyone is chasing the golden egg, and they are out there it is just really hard to source them sometimes.    wish this journey had been easier for you, the only one who can give you impartial advice based on stats is Amanda and I really do think she is genuine and knows her stuff.  I wish you all the luck in the world and       that when you have the next scan it will be easier for you to know what to do. (more lovely follies have decided to join the party)
You have been such a support to us all on here, I can remember saying exactly the same thing to my DH, might as well go to the casino and put 5k on red or black!!  Have a nice relaxing day off in the sun and maybe some quiet time will help you come to right choice     
Michellexxx


----------



## kara76

Over night I've had a tiny bit of spotting so yep better leave it til tuesday


----------



## Dwrgi

Audrey-diolch am y post. Wnaf i ymateb heno, ond gwerthfawrogi dy fewnbwn yn fawr iawn!!!  Digon i feddwl amdano ac ystyried, a rwyt ti wedi cynnig perspectif roeddwn heb ystyried.  Diolch o galon, Axxxx

JK1 and Siany-    Will reply tonight.  Just got two mins on here now,  

Mrs T-The Best!!!!!     

Kara-Tuesday might be better then.  How do you feel hun?  xxx

Michelle-thanks for your support.  Will write more later, Axxx

Love to everybody, ciao bellas, A xxxx


----------



## kara76

I'm in a lot of pain and af deffo starting. I'm even considering leaving it til next month as I know day 3 is ideal and I'm not in a real rush for the results but we will see

Dw anymore thoughts?


----------



## Dwrgi

Kara, leave it then, if you're in no hurry?  That's what I'd do.....

Hmm, IUI or nothing is the current thinking, then DE, if I can face it, but I just can't decide....

Big     hun, Axx


----------



## donnaw

Woohoo! Af started today! 21 days until I have to start taking suprecur xx how exciting xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sorry guys, been a bit laid up recently.  It was a BFN for me today, but I already knew as AF started on Tues and tested twice before I had to go to hospital.  Not a surprise as last week has been a bit of a nightmare with accident, passing out, hospitals etc, don't think much would survive that. I now have knee op booked for 8 August and then hopefully have another go at FET in September where I won't even venture outside of the house on the 2WW!

Dizzy - so sorry to hear your news  

Dwrgi - sounds like you have had a lot on your plate to contemplate. Hopefully you and dh can come to a decision to that takes you forward  

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine. Sorry for short post but struggling a bit at moment x


----------



## jk1

Amanda - hugs huni xxxx

Betty - so sorry to hear your news - thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - so very sorry to hear your news, hope you feel better soon and I'm glad you've got a plan of action. Big hugs


----------



## Dwrgi

So sorry to hear that Betty-focus on your knee and getting that sorted, and roll on September.  Big    to you hun, 
Axxxx

Hi everybody!  Hope you're all having a lovely night!


----------



## Siany

Betty, so sorry to hear your news.  Good that you are planning ahead.  Roll on 8th August to get your knee sorted and September will be here before we know it.  

Donna, glad AF has turned up and you are on your way.

My AF turned up late last night so I had my baseline scan today and start stims tomorrow.  I have to inject 225 iu of Menopur in the morning and 225iu of Gonal F in the evening.  Back next Wednesday for a scan.
I forgot to ask Amanda about the prednisolone today and when that should be taken.  I have just emailed her, but was wondering if you ladies (Mrs T   ) knew when it should be taken and what it is for.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - you know me, always watching! Steroids are prescribed to reduce the immune system and possibly aid implantation. I start my pred on day 5 of stimms because of immune issues. I think it's later for most. Amanda will no doubt get back to you soon. So glad you are on the way, good luck with jabs tomorrow


----------



## kellysteve

Sianny i am on stimm started yesterday and also going for scan next wednesday i am on 300 of menopur and 30 suprecur .. how come your on so much medication..i hope u dont mind me asking i just find it very confusing xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Siany-brilliant news that AF showed up.  My, you were quick with your BS!!!  Good to get started.  Will be interesting to hear how you get on with menopur and gonal f.  Good luck with that!  Amanda told me that I'd need to start all the immunes drugs after EC, so I assume the same will be the same for you!  I hope those follicles are ready to get moving, is all I can say!!  Good luck hun, Axxxxx

Good luck Kellysteve, Axx


----------



## Siany

Thanks Mrs T.  I just realised that I only have enough meds for 4 days of stimming.  No wonder my drugs didn't cost much this time!!  I'm supposed to have my next scan after 5 days of stimming, so it'll be another email to Amanda tomorrow and possibly a trek to the clinic for more meds unless my scan is brought forward a day!

Kelly, I didn't respond on my last two cycles when taking 450 iu of Menopur (top whack because of old eggs) with Suprecur, so Amanda is trying a mix of Menopur and Gonal F instead and no Suprecur to see if I respond better.

Thanks Dwrgi.  I was lucky today and Amanda did my scan, but came away forgetting to ask about the meds.  I must write things down.  Are you having acu this time?  I saw Jackie at the clinic today and was wondering whether to try and get a session in.


----------



## farm boy

hello all.
sorry i have not updated for a week.
i will try and read through this morning and do it then. 
i hope i dont find any bad news and that you are all doing well.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls and boy (!),

Me me post, I'm afraid.  Six promising follies on scan this morning, and one little one which is probs too small to do anything with. Amanda seems to think we'd get 2-3 eggs. Too risky for ICSI, imho, so IUI Monday. Trigger 6am Sun.

Unfortunately, I broke down in the clinic as there was a couple there who'd just had their first PG scan, and came out with Lorraine and described what they'd seen on the screen to Amanda who was in Reception.  If you were that couple, then you are really lucky.  For me, it's all so cruel and so unfair. If IUI doesn't work, then it's DE or DIM BYD (nothing). Just had enough and can't keep putting myself through this heartache.

Thanks everybody for your support. I'd do more personals, but I'm on my phone and it's driving me insane, A xxxx


----------



## Sakura 78

Hi everyone,  really hope you don't mind me gatecrashing this thread, I just wanted to say hugs to Dwrgi, it can't have been nice for you to hear that that couple in the circumstances,  exactly the same thing happened to me a few weeks ago in the waiting room, a couple came out from having their scan with Lorriane ( I think it was, blonde hair?)  and were chatting about it to Amanda in reception, I could hear how many weeks along they were and how many babies etc.  I thought it could have been done privately or maybe not in earshot of the waiting room considering there were other women in the waiting room who might not been in such a position.


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Sakura, hmm, there's obviously a commonality here.  Perhaps I might mention it to Amanda when I see her on Monday....  It is heartbreaking, isn't it, and who knows what the people waiting in Reception are there for-scans, initial consults, or even post treatment consult.  It's defo what you don't want to hear if you're having a hard time.


----------



## kara76

Dw I'm so sorry your scan wasn't what you wanted to here and I feel for you. You head must be total mush


----------



## jk1

Amanda - sending you loads of hugs huni and so sorry that you got upset at the clinic - I was there recently and there was a couple with a new born in there - so lovely but so upsetting at the same time - completely understand huni - good luck for your trigger tmrw night and all the luck in the world for Monday, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Sorry I have been awol again but I haven't used my laptop since I got my new Samsung note and it's really hard to type on. Now the novelty has worn off I will revert back to my netbook when internet surfing!

Firstly - so sorry to Bettyboo for you BFN. My thoughts are with you. XX

Hi to Dwrgi (Amanda). Loads of luck to you for EC on Monday.   that you will be lucky with OE and don't need to go down donor route but if you need any advice I am here if you need it. XXX

Hello to Jk (hope you are doing OK), Siany, Dizzy (sorry to hear of your bfn), Michelle, Mrs T, Kara, Farm girl and boy, kellysteve, Audrey (how are you?) and anyone else I have missed. XXXX

AFM - donor chosen, drugs arriving on Tuesday and ET around 17th September. So round 2 - here we go!

Love to all you fab, brave ladies. XXXXXX


----------



## Siany

Les, good to hear from you and good that you have chosen your donor and are on your way. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - hope trigger went well. I really hope there is a happy ending to the traumatic week you've had. I will be waiting to here from you tomorrow. Love from your dudette! xxx

Siany - hope you sorted out your shortage of drugs. Really hope the combination does the trick for you 

Les - really pleased you have chosen your donor and have a plan in place. I know Bexy will be pleased for you too. Have you chosen blonde or brunette because I know sugar was waiting for brunettes profiles. 

Betty  & Dizzy - thinking of you and hoping you are both doing ok

Audrey - hope you are having a restful weekend. I'll be reporting in properly later

Jo - hi Hun

Kara - 6 more sleeps, not that I'm excited - much!

Lills - hope you are feeling better

Sugar - hope they've got your profiles now 

** - hope the farming business is going well & my Jethro is doing good

It's really quiet on here, I hope you all come back to support each other soon, because it's so important to be there for each other, especially when things don't go to plan. I had a fab afternoon catching up with Bexy yesterday, which goes to show that good can come out of these journeys and strong friendships can come from the support we show each other on ff. Must not leave it so long in future BexyPob, and I'm not sorry I'm a bad influence


----------



## kara76

Mrs t I'm excited too, just hope I get proper time to chat hehe

Dw good luck huni, my prayers are with u


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi - all the best for tomorrow.   

Mrs T, drugs all sorted thanks and will be delivered on Tuesday morning.


----------



## kellysteve

Dwrgi... All the best


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls!  How are you all?

IUI went well this morning-was a bit like a smear, and feel like I've got mild period pain now.  Felt VERY anti-climatic and emotional after OH and I dropped the swimmers off, as, of course, we were booked in to have EC today.  Sigh.  Anyway, onwards and upwards.  Karen did the doings, and Amanda was around, as was LL.  Even got a smile out of Emma (shock horror).  I discovered today that the LL has a bald patch-I had to sit down at that devastating bit of news.  Not the LL-follicularly challenged   

So any advice about what to do now?  Take it easy today, I guess, and then what?  OTD is August 14th, I think.  I'm taking progynova and two butt bullets a day (  ).  

I have to say a HUGE thank you to some very special people who have pmed me constantly, and have kept my spirits up, and who know who they are!  I am completely overwhelmed by the phenomenal support I've had, through an incredibly difficult week which went from excitement at doing another ICSI to complete devastation at the lack of follicles, and the decision that entailed.  It's just such a pity that the thread has gone so quiet, as I'm sure we can all learn from each of our individual experiences, so I second Mrs T's wise words about what the thread is about.  

Lots of   to everybody, Axxxx


----------



## Sass7

Hi Ladies,

Thought i would pop on here with some good news for you all...  its always nice to hear good stories. 

We went for our scan this afternoon and saw one beautiful twinkling little heartbeat so after 3 months we can finally start to get excited... 7 wks and 4days gone. 

Stay strong and you will get there one day, the team is great and the LL and Amanda are amazing, so caring and personal. 

Good luck to all those going through their treatment and those who are about to.

Sass xx


----------



## staceyemma

Dwrgi I have my fingers and toes crossed for you darling    
Sass- Fab news   bet it was amazing xx

I start down reg on 30th/31st August if my af is on time this month.  
Round 2 for me but no egg share this time. xxx scary stuff!!!! hope I made the right decision...Im ok and hubbys sperm is good so debating whether to try naturally a bit longer or whether that will drive me insane. BUT My current plan is to progress with the next ICSI cycle! 
still praying for a natural BFP before tx that would be fab!  

Hi Siany, Kara, Mrs T  
Hi Jo how are you?
Audrey- Hello!
Les- Great news about cycle two 
**- Hope you and Mrs ** are ok
Betty and Dizzy  
Hjones  

xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi dwrgi how are u doing ..even though.i going through ivf tx myself i find it all confusing ... 
hope your doing ok.. Xx
snd to sll u other ladies out there  going through tx good luck to everyone.. 
this is a fab site and i find it  very helpfull and supportive xx


----------



## Siany

Just a quickie as home Internet is down so am on pesky phone.

Dwrgi - glad IUI went well this morning. Lots of rest now chick. 

Sass - that is wonderful news. 

Staceyemma - good to hear from you and good that you have dates in place.

Kellysteve - how is stimming going? When do you have a scan?

Mrs T - thank you for your continuous support.


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all xx 
I'm still around and thinking and praying for you all xx I agree what was said the other day regarding scanning pregnant ladies so close to the waiting room, I didnt like it when I was going through treatment seeing big pregnant bellies in the waiting room I think it should be done more discreet. I was very conscious last week of not saying anything at the desk other than book an appointment and that was before I read the comments on here 
I did have good news one lovely heartbeat and everything measuring to size, next scan isn't for a few more weeks. 
Stay strong and love to you all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Great news H.Jones!  

Hi Siany, Kellysteve!  Hi to everybody else too, Axx


----------



## kara76

Dw glad all went ok. Hadn't u seen ll without his full scrubs on before lol, he does look very different in normal clothes too. I hope the 14th augusy brings u joy. It is the day before my birthday and when I tested on my last cycle so august luck to you

Sass congratulations and please remember we have a special thread on the main south wales board

Mrs t how many days hehe


----------



## kellysteve

Sianny... i got a scan on wednesday to check follies... booked in for ec werk comencing aug 6th...
I am in a bit of pain tonight nothing severe but stomach is a bit tender.. any of u ladies know if this is normal... xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you Kara!  Who knows what will happen in August!?  I might have to change my mind about LL as he has a bad habit of wearing socks WITH crocs!!!  OMG-fashion faux pas or what?   

Kelly-no idea what's going on with you, as you're only stimming and not using any progesterone (which can cause stomach cramps, especially if taken through the, ahem, pooper....).  Hope somebody can help you, Axxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - You know Im glad that all went well for you. Take it easy now and enjoy some pampering. I'm glad you had Karen, she's so lovely and always has such kind words. I'm surprised at your comment on Emma though, she is always really friendly and hates asking for payment bless her. Mind you, she knows me too well now, we have been there quite a few times lol. Anyway loads of luck for the next couple of weeks, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you

Siany - glad your drugs are all sorted. So is your first scan in Wednesday? Good luck with it. And happy to help hun

Kara - that'll be 5 more sleeps, yay yay

Sass & HJones - congratulations

Stacey - glad you have a plan

Kelly - good luck with scan on Wednesday. Hope your stomach feels better soon


----------



## Gwennie

Hiya everyone,

Dwrgi- glad all went OK for you today, crossing everything for you from now til 14th. Virtual cwtsh arall yn hedfan trwy cyber space atat xxx

Big hello to all you special and supprtive ladies ( and **) Sorry been awol for a bit, needed to distance myself from all things baby related, the after effects took slightly longer to heal,  but exactly 4weeks after our first attempt, I feel a lot stronger and ready to take on round 2 come September.
Youre right Mrs T, everyone on here is so supportive and I hope I'll be able to offer some moral support just as you all have done for me.  Think of you all often and wishing you all the happy endings you all so deserve. Hope you're all doing OK, 

Gwen xxx


----------



## Gwennie

PS- lovely news H and Sass- enjoy every minute now! Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Gwennie-glad you feel a little bit more positive!  Yay to the September treatment!!  Got to be in it to win it!!!  

Kara-what is going on in 5 days  Have I missed something?  I am completely beflummoxed...!  xx

Mrs T-whenever I see Emma, she always looks so moody, and she's passed me countless times, and doesn't even make eye contact.  But, today, a smile!  Perhaps she saw LL's receding hair too?!!!     Thanks for the everything crossed!!  You've been a complete star, as you know as I have told you a million times, and will probably keep on telling you too!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - good to have you back

Dwrgi - No trouble, glad to be there for you. I'll solve the mystery. I'm meeting up with Kara on Saturday and I get to meet beautiful Tyler too. I'm a little bit excited to say the least lol. It's been too long hasn't it Kara?


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T-sounds lovely!  Please give Kara a kiss from me for being so fabulous, and Kara, can you give Mrs T a kiss from me for being so fabulous, and then after you've finished all the kissing on behalf of me, start again with little Tyler!!??  Have a lovely date!  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - pmsl xxx


----------



## Gwennie

Hiya Mrs T, hope you are doing OK?   x

Diolch Dwrgi, cymer ofal   x


----------



## kara76

Snogs and bum rubs me thinks dw lol. I can picture us lessing it up in the car park woo hoo


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well Kara if I wasn't excited before I am now lol...


----------



## kellysteve

Hi ladies hoping someone can give me some info...
I am on day 6 of stimms and hsve had a bit of a tender tummy this afternoon.. and tonight i have got quite of bit of pinky discharge sorry for all the info just wondering if anyone elsehas experienced this... its sent me into a right panic


----------



## Dwrgi

Kerrist, so would I be! Hee hee, although there'll be a child present, ladies!


----------



## Dwrgi

Have you googled it Kelly? Is it too late to ring Amanda? Mrs T, Kara, thoughts please!?


----------



## kara76

Could just be ovaries enlarging and is not unusal to spot a little in stims, I've spotted a good few days into stimms. Ohss isn't a concern til after ec as most people don't realise. My best advice is to drop amanda an email to put mind at ease. I always felt tender tummy while stimming


----------



## kellysteve

Thanks ... Kara and dwrgi... i just googled it and it seems normal... i would e mail amanda if i had her e mail address... it sent me into a panic as everything has gone so well .. i got scan wednesday but if pain still there in morning i will ring amanda..  its not a bleed but its not something i usually get.i suppose our bodies go through a lot in the ivf process .. thanks for your advice really appreciate it xx


----------



## kara76

Often as the stimms kick in and the lining thickens any blood left from down reg is expelled. Do call amanda though if still concerned tomorrow as we and google arents specialist lol


----------



## kellysteve

Thanks ever so much this site is a huge support xxx


----------



## kara76

Your welcome. I know how stressful it all is


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - I will pm you Amanda's email address now. Hope it puts your mind at ease. I can't add anything to what the others have said. Try not to worry


----------



## kellysteve

thank you mrs t .. siany just sent amandas e mail,,, i really am greatfull for everyones support on this site it really is an amazing site ... i not worried to much as like my dh just said my body is going through a big process with lots of unusual things going on so there are going to be some abnormal happenings... thanks ever so much xxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi all how are you all.. a big thank you  for your advice last night.. amanda e mailed me sn assured me its normal and nothing to worry about 
 how are you all doing xx


----------



## Siany

Kelly, glad you have heard from Amanda and everything is ok. X

I have a headache today so am drinking lots of water. Day 5 of stimming for me. Come on follicles - grow, grow, grow!


----------



## Dwrgi

Yes, Sian, grow grow grow!!!  Just read somewhere that it's best to go for warm liquids rather than cold, as it promotes blood flow to the uterus and so better/more eggs.......  Came from two different sources.  Boiling water allowed to cool a little?  Honestly, the things we do!  Good luck anyway, and hope that headache clears!


----------



## Siany

Thanks Guru Dwrgi.


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Sian, I have my Jesus sandals on now, and tucking into my lentil bean stew for lunch.  Delicious....  Hmmm, may go and light a few incense sticks before I sit down to my afternoon meditation.  Now, where's that Whale Song CD gone


----------



## kellysteve

Dwrgi... you always make me smile lol... did u find u whale cd haha...
Well i got my first follie scan tomorro read so much on this but still dont know how many follies are a good sign xx
how are you all doing hope everyone is well.x


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck tomorrow Kelly!  It's always a surprise on your first follie scan, so I hope you get loads of lovely follies to play with!  FX! (P.S. Couldn't find that dratted CD.... had to listen to the huskeys howling instead, not quite as therapeutic!!!    ).


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody!  Just popping in to see how Siany and Kelly's scans went today... lots of juicy follicles I hope!  

Big hugs to you both, Axxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

dwrgi not great for me... how nice of you to come on..xx
i had 9 follies 5 on left 4 on right but my left ovary is very high ans amanda is concerened they may not be able to access it ...so got to wait untill friday to see if i produce more on my right ... any idea how likely this is.. i was very upset earlier but got to accept its out of my control now... 
dwrgi how r u 
siany how did your scan go today ... 
how is everyone else  to you all 
and prey for more follicles nite everyone xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Kelly, I'm sorry to read this. What dose are you on of menopur? Don't know if increasing the dose will help... In my experience, you always end up with more follicles than on the first follies scan, so hang on ine, although I know it's hard. PMA lovely, Axxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

Thanks dwrgi...i am feeling a bit better about things tonight... i cant be selfish and not donate my eggs its not a financial issue to pay for it ourselves but theres the matter of someone else depending on my eggs.xx
i am on 300 of menopur amanda said stay on this dose just hope they can get to my left ovary xxx thanks for support how r u xx


----------



## Siany

Kelly, sorry it wasn't what you hoped for today.  You could try star jumps to try and get your ovary down.  It is recommended by Mrs T and has helped some people.

Not great news for me either. Lorraine was quite negative - lining is very thin, follicles not doing much (a few at 7-8 mm) and even mentioned stopping already.  Amanda wasn't so concerned though and said to go back on Friday for another scan.  

Diolch Dwrgi. X


----------



## kara76

Kelly chances are if they can view the ovary they will reach is and 9 is a good number and chances are a few more will pop up 

Sainy what day of stims are u on? Lining is bound to be thin is the follicles are being a little slow, some people just take longer to stimmulate


----------



## kellysteve

Siany sounds like we in same boat... how r u dealing with it.. it is s difficult time. i am back for scan tomorrow at 12 .. Nervous and worried..
Kara i am hoping for more follies or that they can reach my left ovary..i need at least 8 e
kara how r u foing .
How is everyoneggs x


----------



## kara76

Have u considered what u will do if u don't get enough eggs?


----------



## Siany

Morning Kara and Kelly,

Kara, scan was after I'd been stimming for 5 days as I am on the antagonist protocol.

Kelly, this is usual for me! I was hoping for a better response this time though.


----------



## kellysteve

Kara if i dont get eggs to share i think i will donate what i get and try again the hard thing is there are 2 of us wanting a good outcome..


----------



## Dwrgi

Siany, very sorry to hear your news too.  What is it with your ovaries-they want to hold on to those eggs and not let them go?  However, day 5 is generally quite early, so hang on in there; follicles can change from day to day.  Good luck for Friday-huge FX from now till then!!!  Big  , I do feel for you, Axxxxxx

Kelly-Kara is right, and, of course, I'd forgotten about the Star Jumps!!  Fingers crossed that all will be okay on the day.  You just never know with this game-hope your scan goes well today, big   to you too!  Axxx

How is everybody else  

Is there anybody else out there who's taken three progesterone a day, plus progynova  I am completely exhausted and have absolutely no energy.  Is this common  Oh roll on OTD so I can get back to normal life (how's that for negative thinking!?).

Love to you all, Axxx


----------



## farm boy

ravens list 
.tx. 
  
Isis.....................icsi  ec    6th august
kellysteve..........de  ec    6th august
Siany..................ivf          6th august
les......................de  et    17th september  
Adele.................fet          august/september 
lillsbills...............det          september
staceyemma.......icsi          september
Pollita.................iui          september
donnaw............. es  ec    september
sweeties1..........              september  welcome and good luck
gwennie............              september
Sugar.................ivf          October

newbie1234......sorry i've got a little lost

xxmrscxx...........awaiting dates
newhome..........awaiting dates
bearchops.........awaiting dates
lucher................awaiting dates
rocky 1..............awaiting dates
tan1982............awaiting dates
newbee28.........awaiting dates
mrs thomas.......awaiting dates  
freddypop.........awaiting dates
kw33Newbie.....awaiting dates
devonmaid........awaiting dates

.pupo.
dwrgi..............pupo    otd    14th august  sorry i missed your build up. the very best of luck.
dizzy...............sorry to take you off the list.  
bettyboo.........sorry to take you off the list.

.bfp.
sass7..............bfp      
mrs.r2011...... bfp        
audrey............bfp      
goofy34..........bfp  

.scan. 
sass7..............proper pregnant.    heartbeat seen. nothing better in the whole world.
Hjones............proper pregnant.    heartbeat seen. just great. 
Michelle v........proper pregnant.
Jen80..............proper pregnant.

hello all.
so sorry to have missed so much.
i have tried to update, please please put me right on any mistakes or omissions.
i will post later. take care lovellies.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - sorry to hear scan was a bit disappointing. Hope you get better news tomorrow. You are so selfless thinking of your recipient so much. Good luck

Siany - its early yet, so hope this is your cycle and tomorrow brings a much more positive scan. Thinking of you and wishing you luck

Dwrgi - me thinks you are probably exhausted from doing nothing! Ha ha, only kidding - yes I find it really tiring too

** - nice to hear from you, hope you and mrs ** are good 

Kara - hi Hun, 2 more sleeps...


----------



## kellysteve

Hi siany just popped on to say good luck with your scan.x


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning Siany and Kelly! Huge good luck with both your scans today! Am thinking of you, Acct

Mrs T, I'm exhausted now after this  post so I'm off back to bed!


----------



## Audrey H

Sainy and Kelly -    today.  I hope that you have good news xxxxxx  

Thinking of everyone and sending  lots of love to you all,  Audrey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Thank you all for your good luck messages.  I've just had an acu session and have a bit of a wait now before the scan.

Kelly, hope it is good news for you. X


----------



## kellysteve

Siany good luck just heading to clinic appointment at 12 but its over a hours drive . prey for good news for us all x


----------



## Gwennie

Siany and Kelly- hope your scans went well xx

Hello everyone- hope youre all OK xx


----------



## kellysteve

hi siany you been on my mind today hope you had a good result at your scan.. 
how are all you other ladies hope your all doing well 

well my scan werent great again today .. why did i ever think this ivf process would be easy aargghh
Today i had 7 follies on my right ovary 5 good size ones and 2 smaller ones my left ovary was not scanned as its till high up so they dont think they will access it    
i am staying on stimms untill my next scan (monday) hoping my follies will grow ,but really we wont know more untill ec (wed/thur) as it all depends on my left ovary.
Amanda told us to be prepared that we wont have enough eggs to share,, so going to try and accept that maybe this time is not our time as i cant let the recipient down this may be her only chance and i know how i am feeling right now and wouldnt want another person feeling this way if i can help it.
There is still  hope for me and dh but if not we can try again oct/nov...

wow that was a long post lol.. wat i would give for a nice glass of wine ... but will settle with milk haha .
hope your all well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - sorry to hear your scan wasn't better news. Really hope you have some nice follie growth over the weekend. Did you try the star jumps ? I love your attitude though, thinking about your recipient and planning next attempt if you need to. For that alone you deserve it to all work out well. Thinking of you, it can be a tough process. Enjoy your milk!

Siany - hope it went well for you

Dwrgi - hope you weren't too exhausted after the exertion of posting this morning lol. Hope you are ok, was gonna text you earlier but thought you might want a break from me! x


----------



## kellysteve

mrs Thomas .. I have been doing star jumps the only thing that seems to move are my boobs lol ,,, 
i dont think i could ever let the recipient down who knows this could be her only go  but everyone  has to make the choice thats right or them . i am going to continue with star jumps tho.
i hope sianys scan went well she been on my mind alot today.
dwrgi how are you ,, hope your not to exhausted.
mrs thomas how are things ..x 
hugs to you all and thanks for all your support you are a great bunch xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - sorry I should've said you gotta hold on to your boobs when you do them lol. I'm fine thanks, keeping busy to make the time fly


----------



## kellysteve

i got a good sports bra here mrs thomas lol


----------



## Dwrgi

Gwennie-lovely to see your post, and to know you're still out there!  How are things with you lovely?  Looking forward to going again??  Hope you're enjoying life in the meantime, Axxxx  

Kelly-I am sooooo very sorry that scan wasn't any more promising, but you never know what happens on the day with IVF.  It is always full of surprises, so hang on in there.  I think you deserve the CRGW FF medal in Gold for your amazing selfless attitude (got to get the Olympics in somehow!!!  ); I really hope you'll have enough eggs to share, but, if not, there's always next time.  FX to you! xxxx

Good point, Kelly, where oh where is Siany?  Am thinking of you lovely and hoping you had better news at today's scan!  Huge FX to you too, sending loads of smackaroonies (kisses) to you, Axxx

Jo-hello and how are you? xxx

Audrey-ditto!  Hope you and LO (Little One) are okay?  xxx

Mrs T-well, I managed to rouse myself for my slumber to post again.  Although I can feel myself gettiiiing veeeeeeery sleeeeeeeeeeeepyyyyyyy now.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Oh, back again!!  Text away lovely Dudette, always lovely to hear from you, Axxxxx P.S. Enjoy your trip this weekend and remember the love ins from me to you and Kara (and Tyler). xxxxx

Hi everybody, hope you're all well??  Big   to you all.

I'm okay, sort of blase (how do you get that circumflex above the e) about everything.  Am convinced it hasn't worked and sort of just carrying on as normal (minus the bike rides and alcohol!!!!).  This time next week may be a different matter....  I read somebody write once that they loved the 2WW as it was the closest to pregnant she ever got.  I can see what they meant, as at this stage, there is still that glimmer of hope that it MAY have worked.....  just a tiny glimmer mind!  

Love to all, Axxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Kelly, sorry that your left ovary is still high.  Keep up the star jumps.  As Mrs T said, you deserve things to work out as you are being so considerate.  Fingers crossed. x

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply. I have not been at home and my phone has been out of charge.  My scan was a bit better today - lining starting to thicken and 2 follicles up to 11. So back Monday for another scan with everything crossed in the meantime.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - yay, sounding more promising. Hopefully will do better again by Monday

Dwrgi - keep up that hope Hun and I totally agree with trying to enjoy being pupo. Yes we are looking forward to the love in in the car park lol. Btw just started my message and my iPad corrected Dwrgi to Dweeb! Haha


----------



## Dwrgi

Bl**dy cheek!


----------



## Dwrgi

Siany-that is brilliant news!  Slow and steady... hare and the toretoise.  You can be the tortoise, but in the nicest possible way!!!  And, the tortoise won the race!!!  

Mrs T-forgot to say, remember there WILL be a small child present, but apart from that, let rip!!


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

Sorry to jump in without catching up, will try to shortly.

I posted on here earlier in the year when I had a failed cycle with CRGW.  I've just had my cycle at IVF Wales fail with 0 fertilization.

I'm planning on moving to donnor eggs.  I was wondering if anyone could comment on their experince of donnor eggs with CRGW?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Siany

Silver, so sorry that your treatment has not worked.  I don't have any experience of DE, but am sure others will have info for you.  xxx

Dwrgi, how are you doing?  Hope your PMA has returned. x

Mrs T and Kara, enjoy your get together.

Kelly, how are you?  What time is your scan tomorrow?

Gwennie, good to hear from you.  How are things with you?

**, thank you for updating the list.  Hope your and Mrs ** are ok.


----------



## kellysteve

Siany how are you.. and all you ladies out there.. 
My scan is at 12.45 tomorrow . feeling nervous . What about you .x


----------



## lillsbills

Hi Silver, sorry your last treatment didn't work, but your looking forward which is good.
I am doing DEIVF at IVI in Valencia. Audrey on ff did the same and has her BFP. Les is using Russain 
DE from CRGW and one of my very best friends is also going to use Russain DEnfrom CRGW. The other options is Egg sharing, some of the ladies on here donors and some are recipients.
So basically CRGW offer three choices, travel to IVI in Valencia for Spanish eggs with support from CRGW, have DE Russian eggs at the clinic or Egg share. 
Every one has their own reasons for which route they decide to take.
For us it was because the Spanish eggs are not registered with the hfea so all donations are anonymous.
My friend feels comfortable at the clinic and doesn't feel like she could handle Spain for treatment.
Best thing is to talk to Amanda, she gives you all the facts for you to make an informed opinion that suits you best.
Hope this helps

Hi to all - sorry not posting much at the moment, still not feeling well due to arm problems but thinking of you all and praying for happy days for us all in the future xx


----------



## kellysteve

just a short post as i feeling tired after all my star jumps lol
siany good luck on your scan tomorrow hope all you ladies are doing well 
will post after my scan tomorrow pm xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say good luck Kelly & Siany tomorrow with scans


----------



## kellysteve

Thank mrs t... xx


----------



## Siany

Thanks Mrs T.

Kelly, good luck for your scan too.


----------



## Dwrgi

Kelly and Siany-HUGE good luck to you both today!  Go girls!!!    

Mrs T-morning my lovely dudette!  

Kara-did you and Mrs T have the love-in on my behalf  Oooo, I wish I could have been there!!!!!   

Lills-good to see your post.  Sorry that your arm is not doing too well.  What on earth have you done to it, lovely??  I know you won't answer me!!  So, big   to you, Axxxx

Audrey-how are you lovely?  

Gwennie-shw mae lyfli?  Gobeithio bo ti'n oce?   

Silver-so sorry that your IVF didn't work.  I think it's a brilliant idea to look at alternatives, and wish you lots of luck.  Lorraine let slip to me that there are loads of women going through CRGW doing donor egg IVF.  She said majority go to Spain, although this is probably down to the fact that CRGW couldn't get any eggs for a while, so encouraged people to go to IVI (somebody had gone to Alicante she said) Spain, and the trend has just continued.  I think it's a personal choice.  I think you get 8 Russian eggs if you do it in CRGW but the donor doesn't remain anonymous, and you get AT LEAST 8 if you go to Spain, and could have as much as 12, and the donor remains anonymous.  Anyway, HUGE good luck!  

** & Mrs **-how are you both  Hope Jethro is being a good boy, and that Javelin has been allowed to watch a bit of the Olympics!  

Girls, how soon after IUI can you test?  I'm 7dpo today, I think (my Fertility Friends account says I'm 6, but pah, I think it's wrong).  I don't want to waste another second of this holiday not doing things because I 'might' (fat chance) be pregnant.  My OTD is 14th, which is decades away... (next Tuesday).  Is it 10dpo as a minimum??  

Love to you all, and especial hugs to scan ladies Siany and Kelly,


----------



## Gwennie

Morning all,

Just a quick one to wish all you lovely ladies who have scans over the next week the very best of luck xx
  Dwrgi, when ever you decide to test, will have EVERYTHING crossed for you.  Pob lwc- tria gadw'rffydd xx   Fyddain meddwl amdanat ti

Hope youre all doing OK, am sat in Birmingham airport waiting for plane to jet me off for a week in the sun- can't wait! catch up with you all next week. Take care all  xx

Mrs t   

G xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Am so jealous, Gwennie-wish I was going away somewhere!  Have a great trip, cariad mawr, Axxxx


----------



## Siany

Gwennie, have a fantastic time.

Dwrgi, I have no idea when you can test. I understand where you are coming from regarding the holidays! 

Kelly, hope you had good news today.

AFM, follicles are still not growing, although Amanda says they are changing shape, so back Thursday for another scan.


----------



## kara76

Dw my bfp wouldn't have shown up til 12 days post egg collection on a hpt.hope this helps


----------



## silverbird

Thanks very much to everyone who replyed and who has pmed me  

Kelly: Good luck with your scan

Siany: Sorry your follies aren't growing as they should hope they get there soon!

Dwrgi: Good luck for your tww.

Gwennie: enjoy your holiday.

Mrs T: I forgot to say after you posted on the IVF Wales thread, I'm so sorry to hear about your last bnf.  I think you said you were going for one more oe ivf.  Good luck!

Lillsbills: I'm quiet keen for my donor to be open id and not keen on the hassel of going abroad so I'm keen to use a british donor.

AFM: I have my follow up appoinmnet with IVF Wales on 10 sept and I'm going to email amanda about maybe doing a round with CRGW.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - hey, hang on in there lovely, it's a bit early to be thinking of testing. I know how hard it is, my only advice is to try and keep occupied. Oh and you'll be glad to know we were well behaved with little ones around lol

Siany - hope you fetter better news on Thursday. Hope you are coping ok, it's hard when things don't go as you expected. Big hugs

Kelly - hope scan went well

Gwennie - me too on the jealous front! I use all my leave on tx so no chance of a holiday for me, boo boo!

Silver - hi, sorry I missed your previous post. I'm sorry to hear of your zero fert. You've had good advice from the others though. Yep, one more go with OE - although I said that last time too!


----------



## kellysteve

Siany sorry you didnt get great results what size are your follies  hope u get better news thursday big hugs  

how are all you ladies hope you doing well.. i just want to say a big thank you to all you lovely people you are sll a great support.

I had my scan today  feeling more positive. they could see my left ovary today well the edge of it.. but i got 12 good follies and lots of little ones so there is hope.. i am going in for ec wednesday.. feeling scared xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - that's great news. Please don't be scared of EC, they take fab care of you and there is nothing at all to worry about. Any questions or worries just shout


----------



## kellysteve

Mrs t.. amanda mentioned going through my uterus as ovary is high but i suppose they know what they doing  i so hope they can get to my ovary..  but even if they cant get to it there always next time i quite a positive person and tend to look for the good side in everything.. not always a good thing x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - I've had that when my ovary was high, was no problem at all - just had to have antibiotics as a precaution


----------



## silverbird

Mrs T: Thanks.

Kelly: Congrats on a good number of follicles.  I second mrs T they look after you well for ec.  They told me I would feel drunk and I giggled the whole time! My ovary was high too but I jumped up and down a lot and they had not problems reaching it.


----------



## Dwrgi

Silver-good luck with your IVF Wales post treatment consult.  I think one more cycle with Amanda at CRGW is a good thing-is this what you meant, and then, donor eggs?  I really wish you best.  We had zero fertilization last year and I felt completely desolate after it.  Anyway, good luck to you, Axxx

Kelly-twelve is good, and lots of little ones!  Clever thing!!  Yes, lots of star jumps are in order, plus will take your mind off EC!!  Also, you get a peek at LL working in his lickle laboratory, so THERE's a positive for you, if ever there was one!!  EC is a breeze, it'll be over before you know it!  Good luck!

Siany-lovely-what on earth are those follicles playing at  You must be sooooo frustrated.  I hope Thursday's scan gives good news.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.  Have you thought of doing another acu this week (just a thought?).  Huge hugs to you, lovely lady, Axxxx  

Gwennie-are you there yet?  Humph!  Only joking!  Have a great trip.  Have only just come across Whitsundays in Australia through following links on ** (******** not Farm Boy, to clear that up!).  OMG, do I want to go there!!!!  Like yeah!!!  Enjoy lovely, wherever you are! xxxxx

Kara-glad to hear that you and Mrs T managed to behave in front of the little ones!!!  12 dpo sounds right.  So, Saturday then.  Sigh......  

Mrs T-having to use all your leave for treatment is complete Pantsville USA.  However, positives, not long to go now before the Sept cycle, and who's to say this won't be The One, lovely Dudette?!!!!  Big   to you, Axxxxxx

Lills-I DID let him in in the end.  Alas, his driver hadn't broken.  Was tamping though.........   

Love to you all, Axxxx


----------



## Siany

Kelly, that is great news and twelve is a great number. All the besy for EC on Wednesday.
The biggest follicle is still about 11.

Dwrgi, I don't know why I don't respond.    I have another acu session on Thursday before my scan.
Hold out until Saturday chick.  Get those comedy dvds out. X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - best of luck for tomorrow, hope you aren't too nervous. Will we watching out for your news


----------



## Siany

Kelly, all the best for tomorrow. I hope you get loads of lovely eggs. X


----------



## kellysteve

siany thank you for thinking of me ... xx


----------



## kellysteve

mrs t .. just seen your post thank you .xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Thinking of you tomorrow Kelly xx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi everyone... thankyou all for you good luck messages. fx i get nice eggs. feeling nervius but also excited .
Hope everyone is doing well will update later love and hugs everyone ..xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for egg collections today ladies xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Kelly-HUGE good luck for today Kell. Take it easy lovely, try to relax, they will take very good care of you, I promise.  Let us know how you got on, Axxx 

Mrs T-thanks for your email.  Will write to you in a bit, big loves to my Dudette, Axxxx

Hi everybody, super super quick quickie.  

Woke up with period type pain this morning.  I'm only 8dpo (9dpiui) so WTF is going on?  Probs the progesterone??  

Ciao bellas, Axxx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi ladies just a quick post ..just home from clinic. thanks for all your thoughts . they got 10 eggs.
Hope your all well.xx


----------



## kara76

Well done kelly wonderful news


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - congrats. Rest up now and good luck for your call in the morning


----------



## cheekypants

Hi Ladies,
Not been on in a while, just observing : )

I wonder if you could help me with a question please ? I notice that the values for AMH on the CRGW and GCRM (where the tests are carried out, I think) are very very different. The reason I am asking is that I got my AMH acrried out at the GCRM 2 years ago and I was told it was 19 (v good I was told), however it has now fell to 7............ My question is does Amanda convert the values to the CRGW scale cause it looks low on that scale but normal on the GCRM scale..... Can it really really drop that much in 2 years ? I am only 35 : (.

Also, does having previous ovarian stimulations cause your AMH to drop drastically ??

I thought we were only doing this initially as my partner has a failed vasectomy reversal, now it looks like its me who is the real problem. Devastated.

Thanks for reading...... best of luck to you ladies
L.xx


----------



## Siany

Kelly, that's great news. I hope you are resting and it wasn't too uncomfortable today. Gool luck for the phone call in the morning. X

Hi Lucher, sorry I don't know anything about the different scales. Hopefully someone has the info you need.  X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - really hope your scan goes well tomorrow, you so deserve a break! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Dwrgi

Kelly!!!  That is wonderful news, you clever girl!  Am so delighted for you!  Huge   and lots of resting up tonight now.  Hope you don't have to wait long for your call tomorrow.  Well done you!!!   

Siany-good luck tomorrow!  Will be thinking of you!  Grow follies grow!!!   

Mrs T-hello to you, from Dweeb!!!   

Lucher-as far as I'm aware Amanda uses the pmol scale.  Do you have access to a converted chart, there are some on the web?  Ovarian stimulation will reduce amh levels, but by how much, I don't know.  But, 7 sounds pretty good to me (2.9 last year before three stimulated cycles    ).  

Love to everybody,


----------



## kellysteve

siany....  for you today good luck thinking of you ..xxxxxx
how are all you lovely ladies . hope your all well.xx


----------



## Siany

Thank you for all your good luck messages.
No change with the follies.    Back Monday.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - hope you are ok. Sorry to hear there was no change. Lets hope there is a change by Monday


----------



## Siany

Thanks Mrs T. X


----------



## jk1

Siany - I've pm'd you xxx

Amanda - thank you for your lovely message - I am assuming you are another days worth of bonkers today!!! Hang in there lovely,

Kara, bexy and mrs t - thank you xxxxx

Kelly - fab ness on ec - hope your call went ok today xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Jo-as Mrs T calls me Dweeb (humph, cheek!) , you can call me Dizzee Rascal, as I'm defo still going bonkers!!!  Big   to you, Axxx 

Siany-I have pmed you, but wanted to say, what a complete pain   !  Fingers crossed those little follies decide to play ball pronto!   xxx

Kelly-what news did you have this morning?  Have been thinking about you. xxx

Mrs T/Dudette    -how are you, my lovely?  Looking forward to a nice weekend, I hope, Axxxxx

Hi everybody!  Big   to you all, Axxxx

Two questions, if you all don't mind....
1.  My progynova is going to run out tomorrow.  Do I absolutely have to get some more, with OTD next Tuesday (and maybe a sneaky pee on Sat morning........)?  I don't mind popping up to CRGW, but is this for immediately after a supposed implantation, or what?  Read somewhere that it SUPPORTED the womb lining during implantation (if it ever occured?).  

2.  I have a bad stomach tonight, world falling out of my btm, to be exact (sorry,    ).  The man from Immodium he say no; is there anything that I CAN take  

Ciao for now, lovelies, 
Axxxxx


----------



## kara76

Dw 100%u need more, not taking it will drop your hormones. For the butt problem I can only suggest using front door for pesserries

Sainy fingers crossed, as said before some people are harder to stimmulate. Did you use the pill or any down regulation?

Kelly what was your news today?

Mrs t hiya sexy bum

Jk hope your ok


----------



## kellysteve

Dwrgi... some ladies have to take prognova untill 12 weeks of pregnancy ring clinic tomoro.. bet u cant wait yo fo a test xx
siany. hope its better news monday fx for yo ^hugme

i had the call today 3 lovely fertilised embryos transfer saturday xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Great, thanks for this, Kara.  So glad you were reading.  Will go to see LL, sorry CRGW, tomorrow.

Also thanks on the ..... embarrassing... problem, but, to shame myself even more, I've been using front and back door!    

Hope you're okay lovely??  Tyler is just the cutest tot ever!   

xxxx  

P.S. Kelly, fab news new embies!!  Good luck for Saturday!  Lots of R&R now, and funny films!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - yay, that's fab news

Dweeb - loving the Dizzee Rascal lol. You just wanted an excuse to look at LL didn't you he he. Agree with the girls, you defo need more. And stick to the front door if your stomach is upset. 

Jo - hi hun, thanks for your pma earlier. Speak soon

Kara - you still think I'm a sexy bum after seeing me, that's cause for a celebration - woo hoo! He he. Btw everyone thinks Tyler is gorgeous, especially with that amazing smile. I adored her as you know


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!  How are we all today?

Siany-I'm willing those follicles to grow.  You need more of Jackie B's jump leads!!!  Good luck to you lovely! Axxx

Kelly-hope you're resting up and still drinking loads of water.  Big  

Hi to Kara, Mrs T (Dudette), Jo, Bexy, Audrey, Gwennie, ** & Mrs **, Les and everybody who reads!  

My temps dropped this morning, on CD26, 10 days after ovulation.  Could it be because of the food poisoning, as I had flu like symptoms last night-cold, shivery, etc. or could it be because the dreaded AF is about to knock on the door?  Booo hissss hag bag!  Of course, it's more likely to be the latter.  Anyway, am popping up to CRGW to get some progynova; just spoke to Anna, and they've got some bits and bobs I can have.  Yay for CRGW!  

Lots of love to you all, Axxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for transfer tomorrow Kelly


----------



## kellysteve

dwrgi.. yep resting and drinking lol its all i seem to be doing.. dh took me for lovely meal tonight though.. looking forward to being pupo... how r u xx
mrs thomas thank you
and also thankyou to everyone else who supports me.means a lot.
how are u  all hope u enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## Siany

Kelly, good luck for tomorrow - you'll soon be PUPO.  Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck tomorrow Kelly! You'll be pupo in no time! Xx

Love to everyone! Loads of mwoah mwoahs all round, Axxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck today Kelly x


----------



## Dwrgi

Kelly-all the best lovely!  Will be thinking of you.  ET is a breeze; you'll be out of there in no time.  Big  

Negative for me this morning, and temps remain below coverline.  Will take butt plugs and oestrogen till I start to spot but that's it.  Expected it but doesn't make it any easier as you always have a tiny teeny bit of hope, regardless of your odds.  Oh well, and all that nonsense!  

Hope everybody has a lovely weekend,

Lots of love
Axxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi my lovely dweeb, you know I really feel for you. It doesn't make it any easier that you weren't expecting a good result. That little bit of hope is a killer isn't it. Big hugs x

Dizzy - hope you are ok. What's your plan now?


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi, so sorry.  

Kelly, hope ET has gone well. X


----------



## kara76

Dw I am so sorry. I hope u find your way forward


----------



## les0090

Oh Amanda - so sorry to hear your news. You always keep everyone so positive you really did deserve this. Thinking of you. Xxx  

Xxx


----------



## kellysteve

dw.. so sorry hope you got support to get through this    lots of love

how are u lovely ladies doing hope your all well.xx
Et went well two embryos in plsce x


----------



## Dwrgi

Yay-way to go Kell!  Brilliant news.  LOTS of doing nothing other than watching comedy programmes/films over the next five days lovely!  And that's an order!

Good luck!!
xxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

dw... thank you .. after your disapointment and u still a fantastic support.. dh taking me out for lunch today then we got a dvd afternoon.lol.xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly - congrats on being pupo. Hope you had a nice lunch

Siany - good luck for scan tomorrow

Dwrgi - hope you are ok, been thinking of you

Les - not long now..


----------



## jk1

Amanda - I'm so sorry huni - you know how much we all want this to work for you, you are a fab support on here and I really wish things were different.....lots of love and hugs xxxx

Kelly - like Amanda says - lots of doing nothing and watching tv for you now! good luck huni xxx

Siany - I've pm'd you but you know I have my fingers crossed so tight for you tmrw xxx

Mrs T - how are you? hope your weekend was ok - I'm shattered after our little visitor!! hahaha  I have realised what a nightmare I am with the house - I felt like I was following her round with a wet cloth and the hoover in case she dropped anything!! hahaha The first thing she did was get pink paint on my cream dining room chairs!! hahaha 

Hope everyone has has a nice weekend,

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jo. I'm shattered too, been to see my BIL's family including my 7 week old nephew, aww. Had lovely cwtches. Ha ha, I have a vision of you with your cloth and Hoover now! I specifically bought leather dining chairs and sofa cos they are so much easier to keep clean with mucky little hands. I would have had a heart attack with that pink paint though ha ha


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck tomorrow Siany!  Will be thinking of you!  Axxxxx    

Mrs T and Jo-you make me laugh!!!  Pink paint though Jo-OMG!  I would have had a coronary too!!!!


----------



## kellysteve

siany good luck today hope u get good news thinking of u .. 
dwrgi how are you and you mrs t..
hope all you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Siany

Unfortunately my treatment has been cancelled again as my ovaries have not responded once again.  I had a blood test today to test my LH levels to see if this is a contributing factor.  

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your support.  xxx


----------



## jk1

Siany - I have pm'd you but you know how gutted I am for you - its been a crap couple of weeks but really hope Amanda gets a plan together for you xxxx

Mrs T & Amanda - I can still see the pink on the dining room chair - it may only be faint but its there - grrrr!!  Funniest thing was she said 'uh oh it gone on the chair' I ran to the kitchen to get the cloth and whilst I was on my knees trying to get it off she looked at me with the most innocent of faces and said 'accidents happen'!!!!!!! Errrrr - not in my house they don't!!! hahaha - I know........I need to chill out a bit!! hahaha

Hope everyone has had a good Monday - mine has been emotional/slightly irrational - starting with my boss saying that he's not sure if I can have a day off - even though I just cut my holiday short by 6 days to help them out!?!?! then I discovered I'd ruined my Ted Baker purse that Kev bought me for christmas - he has spent the last hour online looking for a replacement but they don't make it anymore   oh and my finger hurts......i am hoping my week can only get better......we will see!

Jo xxx


----------



## kellysteve

siany i am so sorry for your news today i really was hoping you would have good news xxx big hugs to you ..xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - I am so very sorry, you must be so frustrated. Hope you are ok, thinking of you x


----------



## les0090

So sorry Siany. There's nothing more upsetting. Sending you my best wishes.   XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

Siany, I have sent you a pm. Big   to you, xx

Jo-OMG, I don't know how you kept a civil tongue in your mouth! She sounds like a real madam (but cute too, I'm sure!) Hope your week gets better; it does feel sometimes as if the world is against us. Big hugs, and boo hiss that boss of yours! Xx

Hey Mrs T-big hugs to my Dudette, from your Dweeb! xx

Hia Kelly, how are you doing? Resting up, I hope! Xx

Hia Les, nice to see you, so to speak! Xx

Love to everybody, Axx


----------



## kara76

Sainy so sorry hun. Lh can effect response, it did with me when I had an abandoned cycle. Big hugs


----------



## Lewi30

Hi all , 

Been looking through this site and can c ur
All having treatment at Crgw , what do u think of them there ?
They have been Fantastic with me. 
I had egg retrieval yesterday 12 removed 11
mature and Helen called this morning and 7 have fertilised . 
I am still very sore tho thought by today I would be ok.
Have any of you had similar ? 

Lewi30 x


----------



## Lewi30

Hi all, 

Great to see your all having treatment at Crgw. 
I'm new to this site. 

Good luck to u all !


----------



## kellysteve

lewi welcome this is a fantastic site 
i had egg collection last week and was sore for 2 days .so what your feeling is probably normal. good luck.xx


----------



## donnaw

Hi ladies x 

The day is nearly here, I start my first suprecur injection tomorrow eek  

So v nervous but v excited too x

Any tips for pain free injection?

Hope ur all good xx
D x


----------



## Lewi30

Hi kellysteve, 

Thanx for the info , I'm feeling much better today 

Just on edge now waiting to go in for transfer, 
Just want to get it done! X

Donnaw- suprecur is fine when injecting
I found squeezing the skin hard is less painfull

Ull be fine  x


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Lewi and Donna.  Good luck to you both!

Kelly, how are you feeling lovely?  

Hello to Mrs T, Kara, Siany, Jo, Gwennie, Lils, Audrey!!!  

Came across a woman on another thread (US) who is 41 and had her first IVF.  She had 27 eggs (!!!), of which 18 were mature and 17 fertilized.  However, and here's the clincher, she had PGD done on all, and only ONE embryo was good enough to transfer, and she is pinning her hopes on that, a girl, apparently.  It's incredible what we 'older' women are up against, re. our own ageing eggs.  Ho hum.  

Incidentally, boo hiss bah, but old hag bag arrived this morning, with THE worst period pain ever.  Great.  What IS the point of my periods as I clearly can't conceive??  Would rather do away with the dratted things now.  Grrrr!     

Love to all, Axxxx


----------



## kellysteve

dwrgi ... how are you. been thinking of you. i am ok thanks not liking this 2ww and all the horrible symptoms that come with it but feel happy i got this far ... another 10 days and i can test  but not sure if i will want to i like being pupo.. 
how are all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Lewi30

Hi kellysteve, 
Didn't relise ur on ur 2ww ? 
Great news & yes it's fab u got that far. 
After my ec on Monday feeling much better already.
Just waiting to hear when et is tomorrow or Saturday. 
Just want to get it done 

Lewi30 x


----------



## Siany

Welcome Lewi.  It would be long and your lovely embies will be back where they belong. xx

Kelly,   to you hun during the 2WW torture.

Donna, I rub the injection site with an ice cube just before injecting.  I hope your first injection was ok. 

Dwrgi,  the curse of old eggs!!  

I had the results of the LH test today and it was normal so it wasn't the LH surge that caused me not to respond. 
Amanda has suggested the pill for three months and then a short protocol.  Any thoughts?

Hi to Mrs T, Jo. Kara, Lills, Les, Audrey.


----------



## Lewi30

Hi siany, 

I can't wait for that phone call ! 
I want them back so bad where they belong. 
Hopefully I'll have a call this morning!!  

Sending good luck to u  

Lewi30


----------



## Lewi30

Donna 

I forgot to mention how r u finding the injections? 
The thought is worse than the feeling . 

Tc Lewi30


----------



## kara76

Welcome lewis and donna

Sainy ask amanda about ovarian priming. I researched it a lot when I had no response. For me the pill was a big no no cause it effected my lh and might have been the cause was no response but as always everyone is different.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - I'm so sorry you still don't have answers. I personally didn't get on well with the pill but I'm sure Amanda knows best. I hope you are doing ok. Big hugs

Dwrgi - hi my dweeb, how are you doing? Been thinking of you this week. Have you booked a FU yet?

Lewi & Donna - welcome. Lewi - hope your call went well

Jo - hope your week has got better hun

Kara - hi Hun


----------



## donnaw

Day 2 of suprecur and the injections are fine x

I do have a thick headache and feel a bit sicky but I know itll be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Siany, I so agree with K and I did mention this to you, didn't I? Ov priming that is. There's a belief that bcp will send ovaries further 'to sleep', and less likely to respond. IDK, it all feels like too much of a battle sometimes, doesn't it? Enjoy ur hols lovely, Xxx

Hi lovely Dudette! The Dweeb has gone and bought a pair of skinny Jeans.who cares if I look like a lesbian shot-putter! Muchos kisses and cwtches to you! Xx

Hi Kara, Kelly, Jo, Gwennie, Audr, Lils, Les. 
Mwoah mwoah, hic, Axx


----------



## kellysteve

hi dwrgi siany and everyone else hope your all doong well
i am on 2ww and i am in agony tonight with sore boobs  and feel sick hope its not just reaction to medication.x


----------



## Siany

Kelly, hope these are all pointing towards a bfp.

Dwrgi, Kara and Mrs T, thanks for your thoughts. What is ovarian priming?
Amanda's reasoning was to aim to completely switch off my cycle/crappy hormones as I do not even produce one follicle when stimming.  I think this will be our last chance. It is so frustrating, especially as each time my ovaries look ok. I think I'll email Amanda when I get back from holidays.


----------



## Dwrgi

Siany-really bizarre coincidence that one of my friends on another thread I use has been recommended an ovarian priming protocol for her next IVF cycle.  It's supposed to be the most aggressive protocol of all.  She has been told that she'd need to take 2mg of oestrogen twice a day in the luteal phase of the cycle before the treatment cycle, then start the usual stimms on CD3 of the actual treatment cycle.  It's used by 'Schoolcraft' in the USA who are very well regarded in America, apparently.  I think what they do then is add ganirelix (which I haven't seen used in the UK) to the stimms protocol when the lead follicle is 13mm.  This would be on top of the menopur/gonal f.  Anyway, somebody else got involved with the discussion, and had experience of this herself, and she said that she'd been given BCP before the treatment cycle, and it had over-suppressed her, as I'd read about, and she had to cancel for lack of response.  Don't want to worry you any more, but certainly worth asking Amanda about  Good luck anyway, and enjoy your holidays!!! 

Kelly, hope those are VERY good signs indeed.  FX for you!

Note to self and all of you, avoid M&S at 3pm in the summer holidays if you don't want to be confronted by new babies, toddlers, and pregnant women every single where!  Had to mentally psyche my way around there, 'I will not cry, I will not cry'.  Boo bah infertility, I say!

Very quiet on here these days-everybody on holidays??!!!!!!  OH and I are off to W Wales on Sunday to Wednesday.  Yipee, can't wait!

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

dwrgi i live in west wales


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Kelly-where do you live lovely?  My parents live nr Cardigan and I lived in Penally for years.  Love love love it there down there.  xxx


----------



## kara76

Sainy I would maybe try googling sirm which is a forum in the states and really useful. I know there are different types of ovarian priming but can't remember everything sorry. Also it might be worth having an antral follicle count on day 1 to 3 to see what is going on with your ovaries

Dw hugs hun. Tescos was my pet hate, I ran from there in tears after a bfn once

Kelly I'm a west wales girl. I'm in clunderwen

Mrs t its very wet in pem$bs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dweeb - aww, big hugs Hun. There always seems more babies and pregnant women around just after a bfn. Hope you have a great few days away. Can't wait to see pics of you in the skinny jeans lol

Kara - the forecast is fine for tomorrow, fingers crossed. Hope you have a great day

Kelly - hope the 2ww is going quickly for you


----------



## kara76

I might be stuck home all day!! High temp!not me


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww no, poor Moo. Hope it passes


----------



## kara76

Thanks hun


----------



## sweeties1

hi there everyone. hope everyone is ok ish!! I'm wondering if anyone can help me out a bit? I'm due to start my ivf drugs next month when i get my period. Ive heard about some sort of gel that you take for 3 weeks called testogel?? has anyone took this before and when do you start taking it? also I'm getting concerned that the drugs people haven't contacted me. is this usual? do you have to contact them yourself? sorry for lots of question. I'm freaking out a bit cos i haven't got a clue what i should and shouldn't be doing!!! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!    
sorry for rant!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sweeties - when the clinic have put in your prescription the drugs company will call you to take payment and arrange delivery. Testogel is used for three weeks before you use the stimulating drugs. The clinic will be giving you a day to day guide which explains everything in detail, try not to worry. And if you have any questions just shout, one of us will be around to help


----------



## sweeties1

thank you sooooooooo much. sorry to be a pain xxxx


----------



## kellysteve

kara waw we had a caravan an grondre vale and one of our best mates lives works there


----------



## kara76

5mins walk from my house. Wow small world isn't it


----------



## sweeties1

hi there everyone.
just another random question. I'm doing the short protocol ivf. Amanda want me to take northisterone this month on day 21? I'm really confused as i thought doing this protocol they worked with your cycle and I'm scared by taking that it will mess it up a bit. i have always had normal 28 day cycles. do i have to take this drug purely to fit in with the clinic schedule? thanks for any advice, just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sweeties, its common to take norethisterone to time the cycle - how long are you taking it for? It won't mess anything up. You will have your period 3-5 days after stopping the tablets and start from there


----------



## sweeties1

thanks Mrs thomas. I'll be taking it for 10 days?? i was being a bit stupid i guess and thought they would just start when my period came!! thank u xx xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's ok sweeties, the clinic plan everyone in for the week of Egg Collection


----------



## adele10495

Heya All,




              Ok  so period hasn't turned up like I had hoped been 30 days since my last one so looks like I will have to have a medicated FET which


              I didn't want   .  Hoping it turns up this week now so I can ring the clinic and get the ball rolling.






                Is it just tablets & pessaries for FET?




                    Good luck to everyone on their cycles I wish u all the luvk in the world for a    result big


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sainy - only just catching up now, I am so sorry to hear your news   I hope that Amanda is finding a way forward for you x x 

Dwrgi - hope you are doing okay and keeping way from M&s   Life is so tough going through this and especially after an unsuccessful treatment. Thinking of you.

Kelly - hope that the 2WW is going well, sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Donna - hope that the injections are going well, I found the thought of them terrifying, but I think you kind of get used to them and hopefully with all the advice from the lovely ladies here you are finding them okay.

Adele - I have only had a natural FET which only involved pessaries.  Hope AF has turned up and you are on your way.

Lewis - welcome  

Big hello to Audrey, Mrs T, Jo, Kara and anyone else I have missed, been thinking of everyone and hoping that all okay.  Sorry I have AWOL for a while, had to have knee op a couple of weeks back so now out of hospital and over the worst bits so managing to get around on my crutches and trying to get back to some type of normality. Looking forward to some positive news on here soon, I think we are due some!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie..

Betty - hi, good to hear you are on the mend. Hope you don't have to wait too long before next tx

Dweeb - good to have you back   

Kelly - loads of luck for testing this weekend, you deserve that bfp. Everything crossed for you 

Siany - hope you are ok


----------



## kellysteve

thanks mrs t xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi everybody!

Kelly-HUGE good luck this weekend.  Am keeping everything crossed for you!  xxxx

BettyBoo-hope that knee heals soon, and you can resume normal life.  Big hugs to you lovely, xx

Jo-hia lovely!   

Dudette-lots of love, from Dweeb, xxxxx

Hey Siany, how are you doing lovely?  Hope you're enjoying what's left of the summer holidays!  I swear if I see another 'Back to School' sign, I shall thcweam and thcweam until I'm thick!!  xxx

Hi Kara, Les, Lils, Audrey, Bexy, Raver, and all you lovely ladies.  Hope you have a great Bank Holiday weekend!


----------



## kellysteve

thanks dwrgi i will post on here when i get results x hope u doing ok.xx


----------



## kellysteve

hi ladies my otd is tomorrow but tested today and got a BFN so not holding out much hope. i am being positive and thinking next time is my time .. hope your all well i will put tomorrows results on but dont think its my turn yet ..   that you all get positive results


----------



## kara76

Kelly I am so sorry hugs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kelly, so very sorry. Sent you a pm earlier with big hugs


----------



## lillsbills

Kelly   so very sorry.. It's soo very hard at the moment, you take time and take care xx


----------



## les0090

So sorry Kelly. Take care.   xxx


----------



## kellysteve

ladies thank you i had an idea yesterday that it hadnt worked as my beta is under 1... we will try again asap as we never give up on our dreams xxx thanks for all u support


----------



## Siany

Kelly, so sorry this was not your time. Take care. x


----------



## adele10495

Hi Everyone,


                    Well I had my period yesterday so phoned the clinic and spoke to Amanda. She said I can still do a natural cycle even though my period was 36 days this time. I got to go in on day 10 to check for a follicle so I have my scan on monday 3rd september at 215 so wish me luck ladies!!


Goodluck to everyone else on this roller coaster of a journey seems very quiet on this board now xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Kelly - do sorry to hear your news, but good to see that you are positive and looking forward, next time will be your time!

Adele - that is good news.  I found natural FET much easier on the body and mind, so good luck.

Hope all you lovely ladies are enjoying the bank holiday.  I'm just back from a gathering of uni friends where we meet up every August bank holiday, but had to come back early as not really able to do much still.  Was dreading it as 2 of the girls are pregnant, but managed okay apart from when they had a discussions on scans and seeing heartbeats and that brought back sad memories for me, unfortunately I can't make a quick get away at the moment but managed not to get tearful in front of them and get through it xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - big hugs, that must've been so hard for you x


----------



## Dwrgi

Kelly, really really sorry.  That is never good news.  I hope that you've been kind to yourself and demanded lots of treats and spoiling from your DH.  Great that you have a plan; onwards and upwards!

Love to everybody!  Hope you all have a good week!

I'm struggling at the moment with what to do.  I feel that my success with natural and AC with own eggs has got me nowhere, and I can't keep tormenting myself with which vits to take, treatments to have.  Been there, worn the t-shirt, yada yada, and still no BFP.  So, I'm going to wean myself off the thread, although I'll still keep an eye out for everyone and really hope tht we all get our BFPs one way or another.  I don't know if I can put myself through a DE scenario.  Perhaps I'll just leave it to chance and if it wasn't meant to be, then that's that.  I never thought I could say this, but after almost five years and a lot of emotional and physical effort, I think I'm done.  (Although it does upset me to say it).  I may change my mind, who knows, perhaps I just need a complete break from it all, but for now, this is what I want to do, as I just can't see any way that I can 'win'!

Lots of love to you all, and sending HUGE truckloads of         to you all, 
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

dwrgi... big hugs to you. i know what u mean infertility can rule our lives i only been going through it since feb and i am emotional wreck ... 
you have to do what you feel is right for you .. big hugs and take care xx


----------



## les0090

Dwrgi -       xxx


----------



## kara76

Dw massive hugs. Things are still very raw atm. Please know we are all here for u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - sending you a massive cwtch, you know where I am if you want to talk x


----------



## farm boy

hello everyone.
i must appologise for my appauling record of updating the list these last few weeks. it is the time of year when things get ahead of us and it takes all hours to try and get the work done. the weather has made it much harder this year and we have a  bit to do yet and when friends need help too that takes us away from home even more. i had a chap ring me up the other day and asked me to help him with baling, we started at 5 in the evening and didn't finnish until 9 in the morning, i'm not adverse to a bit of hard work but that's no fun at all. but that said we are nearing the end, if we get a decent couple of weeks of weather we will have it done.
anyway back to you all. i have not read through the back posts yet so not sure what the state of play is, i'm guessing mixed fortunes as seems the way with things but i am hoping there are some happy faces on the thread. it's raining here so it will be a day of machinery maintainance and catching up and if i get a chance i will try and do the list for you all today.
me and mrs ** are both okay, she is just going through paint charts to start sprucing up the house so that when the sw comes around in november we are looking tidy and organised.
it is looking unlikely that i will be able to maintain the list very well anytime soon so if anyone would like to take it on i will not be upset, i have very much enjoyed it but have not been there for you all lately and feel bad about it, but i can only do a days work in a day, sorry.
be back later,

farm boy..


----------



## BettyBoo1

Dwrgi - you have been such a great support and font of knowledge on here.  Sending you   . Take care x x


----------



## jk1

Amanda - sending you massive hugs - you are a lovely person and I know that everyone will miss you on here - totally understand your reasons though (I have done the same although still read up on things once a week) take care huni xxxxxxxx


----------



## adele10495

hiya everyone,
                          Can anyone give me any advice please I had my period last saturday so I have day 10 scan on monday for natural fet. What sort of lining would they be looking for as I am not sure what is good or bad and this cycle I was late at a 36 day cycle.




                                            Thanks Adele


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - sorry I didn't post earlier. Hope your scan went well today

** - good to hear you are starting to prepare for the sw visit, exciting times ahead. I wouldn't worry about the list - there doesn't seem to be many people having tx at the moment

Hope everyone is ok, it's so quiet on here at the moment. 

Ps can someone please put my bubbles back to even - I could do with some luck!


----------



## adele10495

Hiya All,


              I had my day 10 scan today and my lining was 6.8 mm I have to test from wed until sun and hopefully will get my surge if not have to have a scan next monday. I am not surprised as my period was 36 days this time! The worst bit is I got home and realised the lh sticks were a year out of date. I rang the clinic at 545 and told Amanda she said she would send more out in the meantime I have bought clearblue ovulation tests as they only gave cheapy sticks anyway. So annoyed I haven't got off to a great start


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - glad to hear you are on your way. I missed my surge and I think it was because I was testing first thing in the morning. Ravan said she always tested from 11am and tested twice a day too I think


Ps thanks for the bubbles ladies


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Mrs T, 


                  I am going to test twice a day as well probably around 11 and 7 as the twins got nursery on wednesday and thursday from 930-12. My one friend doesn't know how I can have a natural cycle when I got PCOS. I am sure Amanda mentioned I have to have a hcg shot is that right?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sounds like a good plan. Yeah I think I had 2 hcg shots on FET from what I remember


----------



## adele10495

What are your plans now then Mrs T?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Having one last go and then hoping to be ready to move on to DE.


----------



## adele10495

When do you start treatment? If fet doesn't work for me I might do a fresh cycle and donate half my eggs


----------



## kara76

I always caught my surge at 3pm, weird I know. U might have an hcg shot before et to make sure ovulation takes place

Mrs t how's u


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Kara,
                I have been testing at 2pm everyday as read up testing in the afternoon is the best. I know I might get my surge for over a week as my period was 36 days this cycle.


----------



## kara76

U might surge later in your cycle but the surge won't last a week as lh peaks and drops fast.


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Mrs T!!!  Let this be the one!!!  Willing you on, lovely!!    

Adele-good luck with your cycle too!

Hi Kara, Gwennie, Jo, Audrey, Lills, and everybody else on here!!!  Hope you're all okay!

Thinking of you all and wishing you all


----------



## adele10495

Kara- I meant I might not get my surge for over week as period was 36 days from what I have been reading might not get it until cd18-19 at the moment I will be cd12 tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies & **.

Time to revive Team Mrs T...I had baseline scan today and started stimms tonight. This is very likely my last attempt with my own eggs, and I'm feeling the pressure to say the least. But I'm just going to take it a day at a time thanks to good advice and pray this is my time. I'm due a break surely...

I've already got loads of support from a few very special FFs so thanks girls. If your pma is anything to go by I'll do very well!


----------



## adele10495

Mrs Thomas- Goodluck on your cycle keep up your    vibes and I will    that you get a    result at the end of it all.


----------



## Daizymay

Sorry to butt in... 
Can any one share or PM me with their experiences of going to IVI Valencia via CRGW. Any info on procedure, number of trips, cost, time scales, matching, staff etc would be gratefully received. 
Thanks
Daizymay


----------



## lillsbills

Hi daizymay - I'm under IVI, hopefully going for ET in Oct.  Had initial app in July they are all very nice, and the whole thing seems a lot more complicated than it actually is.
Two trips needed 1 for initial consultation and 1 for transfer
Timescales - no wait, maybe a few weeks but no more
Matching - you fill a sheet out at your consultation re all your and your partners characteristics so they can match as close as possible to you guys.
Staff- all very friendly and you get supported through the whole stay with an English speaking member of staff, they see the whole procedure through with you soo you feel like any questions you have there is someone you know to answer them for you.
Costs - think we worked it out at aprox 7 1/2 to 8,000.
Initial consultation involves, form filling, questions, internal scan and partners sperm sample given.
Trying to think of anything else...bound to have forgotten something, shout if you need anymore x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Go Mrs T!  We will all be behind you and sending lots of    your way.

Adele - I think they like you to test early just to make sure.  On my first FET, my surge came 5 days earlier than I expected so better to be safe than sorry.

I had day 10 scan last week, did not start well as nurse thought I was there for a follow up pregnancy scan and said that weren't we looking for 2 and I had to tell her that was back in April and I miscarried.  On the up side, booked in for ET for second go at FET next week.

Hi Dwrgi, Lills, Jo, Kara, Les, **, Kelly and anyone else around at the moment xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - thanks for your good wishes. That's awful you had to go through that with the scan - which nurse was that? How's the knee now?  I'm so glad you are nearly there though. Really hope this is your time


----------



## kara76

Betty hugs that must of been hard.

Hey hey mrs t

Hiya everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara. 3 more sleeps and no more work. You must be sooo excited now


----------



## kara76

I sure am, still gotto pack lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Plenty of time for that hun


----------



## kara76

Your as bad as me everyone else thinks I'm nuts leaving it til friday


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nah I always pack the day before. Theres always stuff you can't pack til last minute so may as well do it in one go. My MIL is always packed at least 2 weeks before - nuts!


----------



## kara76

My mum packed on saturday lol but then she always has pjs, slippers and a dressing gown and wash bag reading incase its needed!! Weird lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's so funny. I suppose I should have an EC/ET bag always ready lol


----------



## kara76

I got my info through for my possible lump removal and it says local but also will be taken to recovery once I wake up so might be getting some sedation hehe


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Cool! I'm counting down to mine, it's the only time I get a good sleep


----------



## kara76

That's so true hun. I enjoy the sedation lol


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Mrs T, it was pretty pants, I only just managed to hold it altogether.  The nurse was Lorraine I think, have not had the best experiences with her I have to say.  I am currently trying to tackle walking upstairs normally, not pain free, but then I get to move onto trying to walk downstairs properly, what fun!  At least I will be able to completely rest up in this 2WW as I can't do much anyway! Not feeling that positive, I am already planning in my head starting my second lot of IVF next month.

Hey Kara


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - I guessed it was Lorraine, she's the only one who works at the clinic that I have ever heard anything negative said about. You did well to hold it together hun. Glad to hear you are on the mend, slowly though by the sounds of it. 

I don't think it does any harm to look beyond the current cycle, I'm the same. It is reassuring to have a plan B and I don't believe pma affects the outcome. A very wise lady tells me to go with the flow and take it day by day (hi Kara!) I'm sure you'll feel better when you are pupo though, are you going for one this time too?


----------



## kara76

Hi mrs t bone lol

Pma deffo doesn't affect outcome its just a way to feel better while going through it


----------



## Gwennie

Hiya all,

Hope you're all doing Ok and making the most of this lovely Indian Summer! Hiya Betty, Adele, Lills, Daizy Kara and all you other ladies- Betty sorry about your experiences at the scan, must have been upsetting for you x

Mrs T- checking in to see how you're doing and to wish you the very best of luck for this cycle. Crossing everything for you, really hope that this time is your time    xxx

Back to work this week, forgotten how busy life can be after a few weeks off!! 

Love Gwen xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Hi Gwennie, almost at the end of your first week back and at least you have a lovely sunny weekend to look forward too x

Mrs T - You are right about having a plan B but always hoping we won't need it!  I am thinking of having 2 put back in this time as they are lower quality ones, so was thinking of defrosting all 3 and having best 2 put back in if they all survive. 1 is a day 5 and 2 are day 6 so not actually sure if I can do this, best check!?  DH is more along the lines of having only 1 put back in as when we had the fresh one out back in it did split into twins, but that was a fantastic embryo.  Decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## kellysteve

hi ladies how are you all...
i had follow up appointment and we going to do fresh cycle in dec or jan ... it seems so far away but i know time will go quickly


----------



## BettyBoo1

That's good news Kelly, this journey always seems to be a waiting game, but hopefully it will be here before you know it x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - thanks hun

Kelly - I always find it much easier when I have a plan. Hope the time passes quickly for you 

Betty - do you have a date for ET yet? I'm sure they will guide you on what's best to do


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Everyone,


                              I got my    face on my lh stick tonight so rang clinic and my et is next thurs so I am excited and nervous at the same time now.


  my embryos survive the thaw first and hope I get a    result.     to everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - yay, that's good news


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Do you know what happens now I got my surge do I need another scan before et or a hcg shot so nervous


----------



## adele10495

Just a quick update that I have spoken to Amanda this morning and embryologist will ring me thursday mrning nhopefully have one of my blastocysts put back thurs afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Adele - sorry I didn't see your earlier message. Glad you've spoken to Amanda and got your date for ET? I'm sure all will be well for you so try not to worry


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Mrs T, how's the stimming going?  I'm willing those follies to grow, grow and grow!!  Good luck lovely!  xx

Adele-good luck to you too!  Sounds very exciting!  xxx

Betty-that must have been really dreadful.  I'm amazed you managed to hold it together.  Good luck with what you decide!  xx

Kelly-December will be here before you know it!!!  Keep yourself busy and focus on good diet and nutrition for your bod to be in good shape.  GL lovely!

Hi Gwennie and Sian-pits on earth being back in work.  I'm sending you especial   to get through next 7 weeks!!!  

Hello Lils, Kara, Audrey, Les, Bexy, and everybody else on here!  Hope you all have a great weekend!
Axxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - my lovely dweeb. How are you? Stimming is going fine thanks, this is the easy bit! Been in for acu and first intralipids this week too. Still not found any pma so keep up yours for me! xx

Betty - what day is ET for you? Loads of luck, I really hope this is your time.

Adele - not long til Thurs now..

Hi everyone else, still very quiet here


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry to just jump in here, I am going for my treatment planning app tomorrow, I am a bit anxious & not sure what to expect, I wasn't too kean on the lady that we saw first she wasn't too kind, however the other staff i have seen or spoken to have all seemed much nicer, any way I haven't met Yvonne the nurse we are seeing tomorrow yet, it's for ivf,  I know we won't be able to start straight away as my thyroid medication had to be reduced over a month ago so i just need another blood test but I also need it to come back normal, I hope that you all get your BFP's soon! X


----------



## donnaw

Hi charlotte,

Ive got another scan tomorrow so we may cross paths, im at 10.45!

What was the lady like u saw first?

Yvonne is lovely shes wonderful and should put ur mind at rest x

Treatment planning is fine, u will have forms to fill in but they will explain everything x

Good luck xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I am not in till 2pm there's a shame, good luck for your scan, I didn't catch her name but she was rather abrupt, I wear hearing aids & I found it hard to understand her, she was rather reluctant to repeat herself & my husband ended up telling me what she was saying, she was a nice looking lady, black & I would estimate at the very least in her 30's had it not been for the other kind staff I may have looked to go else where, a lady called Anna has been most helpful in an enquiries I have had & I have had replys back of both Amanda & Lyndon but I am yet to meet them x


----------



## Dwrgi

Charlotte-good luck with your appointment.  It is a breeze.  Perhaps mention to Amanda your encounter with the lady that was abrupt.  Anna is wonderful, as, in fact, are all the staff, so I'm sure you won't have any bad experiences again.  xx

Donna-good luck with your scan tomorrow.  What stage are you at??  xx

Mrs T-PMA   PMA   PMA   PMA   PMA       You go girl!  Am liking the acu and intralipds!  This is YOUR time lovely!!!  Good luck with your scan this week, Dweeb, xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi everybody!!  Hope you're all okay?  Big   to you all, Axxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Charlotte - good luck for your appt, I'm sure it will go well. Sounds like the lady you saw is Grace who is from ivfwales. I've only met her a couple of times and she was lovely so perhaps she was having a bad day! I think all the staff are fabulous but to be honest I've been there so many times they feel like my friends so maybe I'm a bit biased lol

Donna - hope your scan goes well. Wow - what I would give for your AMH! 

Dwrgi - my very own cheerleader dweeb! As its probably last chance saloon I'm chucking absolutely everything at it Hun. Although I did laugh at Jackie when she was telling me to do positive thinking and imagine the medication making perfect eggs. I should be so lucky! I had to confess to lack of pma and 'going through the motions' to get this out of my system before I can move on. Will let you know how the scan goes lovely xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Dwrgi -   hope you enjoyed the sunny weekend and are doing okay  x x 

Mrs T - Hope you find your PMA, I am hoping September is a lucky month for us all!  ET for me is on Tuesday, had a bit of a busy weekend looking after niece and nephew so hoping that the practice comes in useful soon  

Donna & Charlotte - good luck with your scans and appointments tomorrow x

Off to get some much needed sleep......


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - let's hope so. Glad you had the distraction and practice of looking after your niece & nephew. I'm sure it will come in handy for you real soon. Loads and loads of luck for Tuesday x


----------



## donnaw

Hey ladies,

Hope uve had a fab wkd!

I'm at final stimms stage hoping ec is either Thurs/friday depending on tomorrow's scan eek!

Yvonne and Amanda are wonderful and Anna the nurse is so lovely too, she even says hi donna now I've been there so often lol

Fingers crossed u all have a lovely Monday D xx


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Hope the jabbing is going as well as it can be   


Betty-boo- Wishing you well for your ET tomorrow. I have mine thursday afternoon if any of my blasts survive the thaw!      


Donna and Charlotte goodluck with treatment planning   


Dwrgi- Thanks for your goodluck wishes


----------



## Charlotte022

I am having iui now as they think that it's worth a shot (no pun intended) I have got to go back for another app when my thyroid level is more normal I am going for a blood test tomorrow, DH had bloods done, sorry for lack of personals but I am Only on my phone & I will do some when I get home x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck today Betty


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Mrs T!  Off to work now as my boss is back from a 2 week holiday today so need to do a handover and then hopefully will get the phone call mid morning and in about lunchtime.  Fingers crossed x x 

Charlotte - hope blood tests go okay today

Adele - only two more sleeps for you! Will be here before you know it.  Lyndon is very proud of his thawing stats and I am sure they will take good care of yours and your snow babies will soon be snuggled up with you.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Yeah, 2 little babes on board.  Tucked up on the sofa now, having a healthy salad with DH before I move onto the chocolate cup cake!  ET was a bit sore this time as Amanda could not get the soft thing to work so had to use the hard one for first time.  Kath was the nurse, who I have not met before, and she was absolutely lovely x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - that's fab news, rest up and be pampered now. You went for 2 then - do you know what grades they were? Everything crossed for the 2ww for you


----------



## BettyBoo1

Lyndon said that they were back to where they were, so at the time they graded the day 5 as a 3 B/A B and the day 6 as a 4BA.  The one that worked on the fresh cycle was a day 5 and 5AA, but Lyndon did say today that fresh one showed that it would work for us just a case of when, fingers crossed that this is the one!

How is the stimms going?  I know that you have acupuncture, have you ever tried reflexology? Have been thinking about it but not sure whether it would be worth it. . .


----------



## Chico

Hi everyone
I,m new to this blogging stuff, but it seems like a great place to chat to others going through the same thing.

I was wondering, does anyone have any experience of using donor eggs from Russia at CRMW ?

Any info would be very welcome


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - the quality sounds fab to me, I hope this is your time. The stimms are going fine, apart from a little blip where I gave myself an extra 150 of menopur on Sunday - oops. Good job I'm not at risk of over stimulating! First scan tomorrow so we'll see how many follies are growing then. You take care now, and you know hat Amanda always says - embryos love chocolate 

Chico - welcome. Les is having treatment at the moment with imported eggs, but I think she posts on the DE forum now. Good luck for your scan if you're reading Les!


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T-hope your first scan tomorrow will go well- willing those follicles to grow and grow! Hope you're doing Ok, are you treating yourself with cornettos this time?! You deserve a whole van load of them! Xx

Betty- Take care over the next few weeks, glad all went Ok today xx

Welcome Chico!

Hope youre all doing OK xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Gwennie, no cornettos this time sadly. Been trying to be more healthy - although if you could see how bloated my belly is you wouldn't believe it! Thanks for your good wishes, you won't be long..


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - good luck with scan today, maybe that extra menopur will have given you a boost!

Chico - welcome, I'm afraid I don't had any experience of donor eggs, but CRGW are a lovely clinic x

Gwennie - hope you are okay x When is round 2 planned for?

Very quiet on here, I think we need to drum up some trade so we have more friends!


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- If I am right it was your scan today how did it go?   


Betty- I hope your feeling ok   


I got 1 more sleep until I know whether my little blasts will survive the thaw!!! Lyndon should ring me by 1030 and hopefully transfer will be about 2pm


----------



## donnaw

I'm.devastated my right ovary isn't growing so they have abandoned my cycle  

Got to have a period ans start all over again, can't tell u how upset I am


----------



## Danni162

Afternoon all 

Sorry I have been away for so long - was so upset after the first fail. I have been keeping an eye on you all.
I have now started again looking to have egg collection on Monday. 

Mrs T - glad you are doing well hope your scan goes well and u have loads of follies. 

Adele - good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes to plan

Donna - so sorry to hear your bad news  

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - good luck for the thaw and ET tomorrow

Betty - its really quiet at the mo, but I'll be home next week to keep you company. Hope you are relaxing, enjoy before the 2ww madness sets in!

Donna - so sorry to hear about your cycle. The hardest news to deal with is when things don't go to plan. It's the best thing to try again with a new protocol if things weren't working out. Big hugs

Danni - great to hear from you and that you are on the way again. I take it you've had first scan - how did it go? When is next scan?

Thanks for your good luck wishes. I have about 7 follies on the right. Left ovary was hiding but doesn't seem to be a lot going on there. Back in on Saturday for another scan and hopefully EC early next week.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - good news from your scan and seems that things are progressing well. Will be nice to have some company next week   I managed to get two half days and one full day off next week so will be taking it easy x

Donna - so sorry to hear your news, sending you big hugs   Hopefully they can get you back on track for next month x

Danni - sounds like you are almost at the business end of treatment.  It is so hard to pick yourself up about a failed cycle but fingers crossed that this is the one for you


Adele - only one more sleep!  Massive good luck for thaw and ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Tnak you for the goodluck messages and remember it's quality not quantity with eggs. I wish you all the luck in the world    


Betty- Yes one more sleep I will be going to bed in a min I have shaved my legs lol!!    


Danni- Thanks for the goodluck vibes also




I will try and update as soon as I have news tomorrow night everyone


----------



## Danni162

Morning 

Mrs t - good amount of follies. about the same as me 7 big ones on one side and 9 on the other have another scan tomorrow .  I think we are about the same time maybe we will be on the same day. 
My stomach is bloated this time found elasticated jeans in new look they are a amazing. 

Betty- I am booked in for ec either Monday or tuesday. Hope your 2ww goes quick and you are relaxing. 

Chico- welcome to the forum sorry I am unable to help with your question. 

Hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Sorry for the absence. I've been busy decorating the house before transfer and once you do one room the rest look shabby so I'm starting on the hall and stairs today!

Hi Mrs T - loads of luck for this cycle. We may be cycle buddies as I'm going for another scan on Monday (lining was only 6.8 yesterday) and if all is well we can schedule transfer for some time next week! xx 

Danni - another cycle buddy I believe. Loads of luck for your EC and ET too! xx 

Betty - congratulations on your 2 embies! Hope the 2ww goes swiftly for you with a nice positive result at the end! XX

Adele - fingers crossed for the defrost. You'll soon be pupo!! XX

Donna - so sorry your cycle was cancelled. There is nothing worse than building yourself up to it and then to have to stop. It happened to me on my first cycle. XX  

Hi Chico - welcome to this lovely thread. I'm on my second go of Russian eggs. Not sure why the first one failed as they said there was a very high success rate with the others they had. I know I was really nervous and not very well when I had transfer (I had quite a bad cough) and only had a couple of days rest before I was pushing my mum about in her wheelchair so I don't know if that had anything to do with it. This time I feel alot more positive and I'm unplugging the phone after transfer!! If you need to know anything please feel free to ask. XXX

A big hello to Gwennie, Charlotte, Dwrgi (XX) and anyone else I have forgotten!! XXX

Love from les


----------



## adele10495

Well Ladies just a quick update from me I am officially PUPO with one fantastic blastocyst embryo and offical test date is 27th september


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - glad to hear you are planning on taking it easy.

Danni - good luck for your scan tomorrow, sounds like things are going well so far. Lol at elasticated jeans, I read a post the other day that a lady was wearing maternity jeans - I wouldn't want to tempt fate on that one!

Les - lovely to hear from you. Be great to have you as a cycle buddy. Keep me posted as to how scan goes Monday. What time are you in? 

Adele - sounds very promising. Rest up now


----------



## les0090

Mrs T, my scan is at 11am. Have been filling up on chocolate brazil nuts to get my lining nice and thick! Good luck for Saturday. I will be watching! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - thanks. Choc brazil nuts sound like a good plan! x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Adele - congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the madness of the 2WW!  So glad that the thaw went well and you have a good 'un to put back in

Sounds like things are warming up for next week, hoping it will be lucky for Mrs T, Les and Danni, will be thinking of you all x x


----------



## adele10495

Betty Boo- sorry my official test day is the same as you I was there for 2pm yesterday didn't have the actual transfer until 315 as sean wanted me to empty my bladder to do an internal scan to see how many cm my cavity lining was as he wouldn't be using an abdominal scan whilst doing the transfer he was brilliant and so was the nurse Cath. I am having niggly pains in my left side I am trying to take it easy it is hard when you got twins and both not 100%   . I have ordered pregnancy tests will be arriving thursday so I can start testing from next friday or saturday as I did with the twins and got bfp. I hope your transfer went ok I am little sore now     




Mrs T- How are you feeling at the moment?  


Les- Best of luck to you   


Danni- Best of luck to you as well   


Donna- I am so sorry your cycle was abandoned unfortunatley our bodies can be nasty beasts at times I hope your able to start again soon


----------



## adele10495

Sorry Betty I was looking at your July transfer silly me  when is your offical test date?


----------



## BettyBoo1

Adele - good point, I have just updated my profile.  Monday 24 Sept is my test date.  When I got my bfp I tested and got a positive on day 9. This time I plan to try and wait until at least day 11 which is Friday, but we will see   Anyway, on my negative IUI and FET, AF turned up quite a few days before OTD, so did not really get to test, fingers crossed I get that far this time  

I had Sean for my EC and thought he was lovely, and I had Cath for this ET and she was brilliant too.  Hopefully you will be able to take it a little bit easy x

Having not being able to sleep for last couple of nights, I managed to get over 10 hours last night so the world seems a better place when I am not so tired   

Hope everyone has a good Fridaynx


----------



## adele10495

Betty- I hope your ok we might be testing the same time then lets hope we both get BFP'S


----------



## jo1985

adele i know spoke to u yest but again soooo keeping everythign crossed for you. hear s to u being pupo xxx

thinking of u all read daily and wishing u all the best with tx xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Danni - hope scan went well yesterday

Mrs T - good luck for scan today, been   that your follies have been growing x


----------



## les0090

Good luck for today Mrs Thomas!! XXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning girls. Thanks for your good wishes. Scan not very promising, max 8 follies and slow growing so back Mon for another scan and EC hopefully Weds. Yeah I know quality over quantity. And yeah I know Kara's worst cycle produced Tyler. It's the advice I would give everyone else but I have an awful feeling that my body is telling me enough is enough and this is the beginning of the end. So I'm feeling a bit sorry for us to say the least 

Les- good luck for scan Monday

Danni - hope your scan went better than mine and you are all booked in for EC


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T x x x


----------



## les0090

Keep positive Mrs T!!     May see you Monday? XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both. Afraid not Les, I'm in after lunch but maybe we'll cross paths later in the week x


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Sorry to hear your scan wasn't what you had hoped for sometimes you need to stimm a bit longer and wish you well at the next scan. Do you have imsi?   


I am feeling really tired today so I will be resting most of the day in bed. I am not feeling very    for some reason I guess only time will tell. Will start testing from next saturday daily with otd being wed 26th sept


----------



## Danni162

Afternoon all hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend 

Mrs T - Sorry your scan did not go to plan - hope the next scan is much better and you can have EC soon.   

Thanks for all the well wishes for my scan it went well they have booked in EC for monday at 8am. I am really scared of the last injection tonight dont want to get OHSS - they said i am very likly to suffer as have large follies and my age. 

Adele - hope you feel better soon


----------



## adele10495

Danni- Best of luck for monday as long as you drink 2-3 litres of water a day before and after ec u should be ok. They reccommend 1 isotonic drink a day as well and plenty of protein foods. Reason why I know is I had ohss in 07


----------



## Danni162

thanks adele what is an isotonic drink? sorry if i am being dull lol. 
I am having a protine shake and drinking 3 ltrs of water and 2 glasses of milk a day plus chicken in my dinner and eggs. Is this enough?


----------



## adele10495

Danni- Yes your doing everything right hun. There are different brands most popular make is powerade. Are u trying imsi this time as better than icsi.


----------



## Danni162

Thanks I will get some sports drinks later or in the morning.

What is that adele? Was not offered to us. They said if I get more eggs they are going to do half ivf and half Icsi.


----------



## adele10495

Icsi is a smaller microscope and imsi is a bigger microscope so they can see the sperm better and this will result in better quality embryos they should of discussed this with u. Did u go to any of the open evenings?


----------



## Danni162

No we went strait for an initial meeting where they offered either iui or ivf/Icsi. Is there much difference in price? as I may look into this for next time if this one does not work.

Are u feeling any better today adele?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T - just popped on to see how you are all doing and I see you are near to EC again. I hope everything goes well and that you finally get your BFP. We are absolutely mentally drained and have decided to take time out and enjoy each other again for a while before deciing our next step. It has really taken its toll on us a couple the whole process.
Good luck to all you new ladies too xxx


----------



## adele10495

Danni it's only a few hundred pounds more for imsi and would give you a better result of embryos or so it should. They can still do this on the day hun when you ask monday mind as long you pay the extra few hundred which is worth it. I am feeling a little bit better had a nice lie in whilst dh watched the twins. I am trying not to stress it is hard this time around


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear you have been finding it tough. Enjoy your time out, I wish I could allow myself that luxury but feel like I need to keep powering through. Thanks for your good wishes x

Adele - you have no reason to be negative. I know it's hard sometimes but try and focus on what you've got to be positive and thankful for

Danni - I tried IMSI last time to see if improved selection of sperm would help, it costs an extra £295. I have every faith in Lyndon and Helen and if they thought you would benefit from it they would have or still will discuss it with you. Good luck for tomorrow

Les - good luck for scan in the morning, I'll be watching for your news 

Betty - hope you are staying sane


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Thanks just haven't got a very good feeling at all just hope I am wrong to be honest. I hope your ok this morning and this infertility is so not nice physically and emotionally.


----------



## kara76

I'm back and promise to catch up soon

Hope u have all behaved yourselfs


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - not staying sane, but at least I am in one piece this time so that is one positive over last time!  First couple of days were okay, but I am now driving myself round the bend with symptom spotting  . Actually looking forward to going back to work tomorrow as at least that will distract me for 9 hours or so.  

Adele -     

Danni - will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope EC goes well x 

Mrs T & Les - good luck for scans tomorrow x


----------



## adele10495

Betty- This 2ww is driving me   already I think this is the worst part   . Feeling a bit sicky today I think it is because I am so nervous


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - Hey stinky, good to have you back. Missed you soooo much lol. It's been very quiet here

Betty - I'm exactly the same, better off in work to keep occupied and stay sane-ish. Take it easy though 

Adele - think I'm gonna have to give you a lecture missus, get that pma back - youve got a very good chance. If you want to feel better look at my stats lol


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- I understand what you mean it still doesn't make it any easier even if I have been successful before it is a hard one to explain. I will try and stay   though.     for everyone.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - didn't mean that Hun. Just meant that youve got a very good chance of success so try and hang on to that


----------



## Gwennie

Just a quick one to wish Mrs T the very best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Crossing everything for you xx

Danni- good luck for EC tomorrow hun xx

Adele and Betty- sending lots of PMA vibes to you both, those two weeks really are a nightmare!!!!! Be kind to yourselves and try and stay sane!!

Hope youre all doing OK

G xx


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- I didn't take it the wrong way so no need to be sorry. I am after some advice please using 1 cyclogest pessary at night this afternoon got burning in the vaginal area I can't use the rear end as it gives me the runs so I don't know what to do tonight?


----------



## adele10495

Thanks Gwennie for the goodluck vibes x


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, all the best for your scan tomorrow.  I hope you have more juicy follies that have been hiding.  I so hope this is the cycle for you.  Sending truck loads of PMA your way. xx

Good luck to you PUPO ladies, Adele and Betty.  Fingers crossed for BFPs for you. x

Les, hope your scan goes well tomorrow. x

Danni, hope EC goes well for you. x


----------



## les0090

Hi all. 
Well, just back from my appt and saw a woman I hadn't seen before (I think her name was Anne-Marie). Firstly she she started looking at my ovaries and asked me how many follicles I had last time (not at all relevant when using donor eggs), then instead of measuring my lining thickness she intricately measured the fibroid I have. She took one lining measurement which was less than last time!! She obviously hadn't read my notes properly. I wasn't impressed. Saw Amanda then who wants my lining a bit thicker so I am on patches now and back on Friday with ET next week. All looks good otherwise.

Hope your scan went better Mrs T. Hi everyone else.

XXX


----------



## Danni162

Afternoon all

How did the scan go mrs t hope all went well.  

Adele - Betty- how is the 2 we going ? Are u googling mad! 

Les - hope your et goes well next week. 

Had my egg collection today went ok took a turn for the worst in recovery kept sweating getting to hot and was to dizzy to get up blood pressure dropped- but after an hour I was fine - dont know what happened last time I had no problems. They got 10 eggs but am waiting to find out how many mature as last time only had 1 out of 6. So am nervous now waiting to hear.


----------



## staceyemma

Danni ~I hope the call is a good one love xxxx 
Best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - sorry to hear of your scan experience, hope all is well on Friday, hopefully we will be pupo together 

Danni - 10 is a fab number, hope your call goes well

Thanks for all of your support. Scan didnt go well, still slow growing so EC now Thursday and Amanda thinks 5 eggs. Feels like we will be lucky to get to ET at the moment, trying to take it one step at a time


----------



## adele10495

Danni- Sorry you didn't feel to good after ec I was like that the second time around and they put me on a drip. Did you have imsi after? I am not feeling so    hoping I feel better tomorrow.


Mrs T- Sorry the scan didn't go to well and I hope you get more eggs thursday as sometimes you get more on ec day.


----------



## Danni162

Adele - glad I was not the only one who had a funny spell. Did they say why it happened?

Mrs t - good luck for Thursday hope everything goes well x 

Had a call 5 eggs gone to ivf and 3 to Icsi - 2 where immature. So hoping they fertilise tomorrow. What time do the clinic normally call regarding this? Am going to see a new born baby tomorrow and really don't want to take the  just in case it is not good news.


----------



## adele10495

Fantastic news Danni no clinic didn't say why hope your drinking lots and 1 isotonic drink a day xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Cheers Gwennie x

Siany - lovely to hear from you, hope you are doing okay x

Danni - that is fab news! Hoping for lots of jiggy going on in the lab tonight   Can't remember what time the clinic called but they don't leave you hanging around too long.  Good luck for the call tomorrow.

Les - that soun a bit pants, I had a similar experience recently where the nurses obviously not read my notes properly.  Hope that the patches do a job  

Mrs T - sending lots of positive vibes your way and thinking GROW, GROW, GROW!

Adele - another day down, not long until Friday now!

Not feeling too great, have been having signs of AF coming and reckon it would be tomorrow or Wednesday, so wish I could just fast forward to Thursday!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - hope you aren't too sore. Good luck for the call, usually comes early morning. Think about 10.30 was the latest I've been called

Betty - really hope it isnt AF Hun, it's so hard to tell either way so hope you can stay positive. When do you plan on start testing?


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Mrs T, I do keep    and telling them to stick with me, but because it is natural FET, I can't blame lots of things on drugs!  If I get to Friday will test then.  Have a half day today but now am awake in bed thinking AF is just going to start, on major knicker watch, it is ridiculous   Going to try and pull myself together now and find some PMA.

Hope everyone else has a good day x x


----------



## Danni162

Betty- praying    for u hope no af turns up.

Had a call this morning have 4 fertilised so maybe in Thursday or Saturday which is better than last time but still feel upset I think it is because I know it could fail again. 

Do u think it is just the hormones ?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - it's totally natural to be upset. I don't know whether it's the hormones, for me I get most upset when things don't go as I'd expected. Fingers crossed you've got 4 fab embryos and everything will work out for you. Keep us posted. Hope the visit to the newborn went well 

Betty - hope work was a good distraction from knicker watch but that you are taking it easy. I'll have everything crossed for Friday for you


----------



## Gwennie

Hia all,

Danni- keeping everything crossed for you and your four fighters. Completely understandable to feel the way you are. Be kind to yourself xx

Mrs T- sending you bucket loads of PMA, rememer- slow and strong. Thinking of you xx

Betty- hope youre hanging on in there xx

les- goodluck for Friday and next week's ET xx

Adele- hope youre staying sane too! Xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Hi Gwennie, hope you are well x x

Danni -    for your four embies to stay strong and keep developing.  I think this whole process can be so emotionally draining and you can't help but think back to what has gone wrong previous times but hopefully you are feeling a bit happier about having 4 fab embies x

Mrs T - I agree that work is great distraction on the 2WW and don't worry I am taking it very easy, no stress at work, taking my knee physio really slow and not tripping over anything


----------



## donnaw

Woohoo my af turned up this evening!

I'm going to ring the clinic.in the.morning, ready to go again! Bring it on xx


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Hope your ok and EC takes place very soon 

Danni- Best of luck hun   

Gwennie- Thanks for thinking of me hope your ok 

Donna- Yey for the AF showing up so you can start again 

Betty- Hope your doing ok  for a  for you 

Ok ladies I know my OTD is not until a week a today (26/09/12) I caved in yesterday and did 3 tests as I was getting more wound up and had BFP at 5dpt 5dt one of them was a first response and one was clearblue digital that said 1-2 weeks pregnant. Did cheapy morrisons one this morning that showed a faint line as well not getting my hopes up though. Have booked a hcg blood test in my docs next tuesday morning


----------



## les0090

Oh Adele, brilliant!!!! You know what they say - a positive is a positive! XXXX


----------



## Danni162

Adele - yay  some good news

Mrs t - going to see the baby was not as bad as I thought just had to sit through an hour of my partners friend telling me how hard labour was. Hope you get to have the ec soon.

Betty - how are u doing ? How is the 2ww treating u?

Hope everyone else is doing well. X


----------



## BettyBoo1

Donna - that is great news, so glad that you are ready to go again  

Danni - I am going slightly   but at least another day down!  When do you get the call about EC being tomorrow or Saturday?  Got everything crossed for you x

Les & Mrs T - not long for you guys now, thinking of you x

Adele - congratulations, that is fantastic news!  It is great to get some positive news on here.  It is early days, but Les is right, a line is a line  

AFM - DH threw a slight curve ball last night and said we should test today as this was the day that I got a BFP on my fresh cycle, and I was trying so hard to hold out   We decided to wait until at least tomorrow, so fingers crossed


----------



## les0090

Oh Betty! Thinking of you and sending loads of luck  your way. Xxx


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- You ok?   


Les, Danni, Betty thanks for the congrats I am not holding out lots of hope as tested today and the line was fainter than yesterday where as it should of been a bit darker   . I am such an   wreck today big    to everyone


----------



## kara76

Did u use the same brand of test of both days? Also hcg increases every 48 to 72 hours plus urine concentration etc etc comes into it so darker or fainter can happen.


----------



## adele10495

Kara- I used 3 tests lol one morrisons, 1 cheapy one and one first response just have to wait until tomorrow when I tested yesterday I hadn't had any bits from cyclogest in my urine as was using back door for 2 nights I inserted the other way last night as had upset tum


----------



## kara76

Cylogest has no impact of a hpt at all as it pick up hcg not progestrone. Comparing lines is pretty pointless and totally pointless when using different test. I hate cyclogest, horrid things lol always upset my tum too


----------



## adele10495

the line on the first respone one looked slightly fainter though oh well only another 7 days to actually know if it is real and I csan ring the clinic with hopefully bfp and not negative


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - thanks, bucket loads is what I need!

Betty - glad to hear you are taking it easy. Loads and loads of luck for the morning, I will have everything crossed for you. I'm in first thing though so unless you're an early bird I will miss your news 

Donna - glad to hear you are on the way again

Adele - congratulations, I hate to tell you I told you so...Stick to the same brand, same time of day that should make it easier to see what's happening

Danni - glad your visit wasnt too bad. Any news on ET? 

Les - not long now, fingers crossed for your scan Friday


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- I know I am a complete   lol!! Nevermind everything is sent to test us are you having EC tomorrow is so goodluck    


Betty- Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Mrs T, you never know I might catch you - I was up at 5 am this morning convinced that AF had started!  

Going to     tonight and hopefully bring good news in the morning x x x


----------



## lillsbills

Ladies, just a quickie... I am currently seeing a chap that has a wonderful reputation for putting right medical wrongs with natural treatments and healing. I just wanted to share with you all the he said that Vitamin E is ESSENTIAL for implantation. I know we all probably rattle with vitamins etc but he stressed it had to be natural and not synthetic Vitamin E.
Probably telling a few you all stuff that you already know but just in case.....

Mrs T - thinking of you lovely lady
Adele, Betty - crossing everything guys, good luck.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - yes, EC tomorrow morning

Betty - I'll be checking in first thing then, looking forward to good news to send me on my way..

Lills - thanks lovely, look forward to all the details and will be stocking up on greens lol


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone my buddy hope tomorrow goes well. Love ya


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - love ya more lol. I think you are trying to make my eyes leaky!


----------



## lillsbills

Will send you more detailed info Mrs T if you want me to, he gave me a web address to buy it in tabs/ caps form. Will let you know...


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Best of luck for EC today x

Betty- Wish you all the luck in the world for testing today x

Danni- Hope you get a call about ET x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Okay, tested and got a faint positive which is great.  But all of a sudden from yesterday morning I felt 'back to normal', with no symptoms or feeling yucky which is what happened last time when I m/c.  So going to test again on Saturday, so is it okay if we hold off on congratulations till then?


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - loads of luck for today x


----------



## les0090

Betty - thinking of you and   the line will get stronger. Xxx

Mrs T good luck for ec today. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - that's good news but I'll save my congrats for later then. Could be a late implanter. Keep positive


----------



## adele10495

Betty- Don't worry I have been the same


----------



## Danni162

Mrs t - good luck for today  

Betty - hope the line gets darker for u next time x

Just had a call 3 of 4 are good they want to wait till Saturday for a 5 day just a bit scared there won't be any left. 
Having really bad stomach cramps and bloatedness - hate the suppositories!


----------



## adele10495

Danni- I have every faith and day 5 they will be stronger again


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - that's great news. It means they can't pick the best yet and they wouldn't take you to day 5 if they thought there would be a risk. It's looking good so keep positive

I got 6 eggs and just had the call that all are mature. Relieved to have gotten through another hurdle and everything crossed for the fert call tomorrow now


----------



## les0090

Brilliant news on your eggs Mrs T!!! You should have some good embies out of that lot. Xxxx


----------



## kara76

Danni they would go to blast if they didn't think at least one would make it

Mrs t bone lucky number 6 I hope


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Brilliant news are you having imsi this time?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Fab news mrs t, good luck for your call tomorrow x


----------



## Danni162

Mrs t - great news  how u feeling ?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - hope you are ok and not worrying too much. Have you considered asking for a blood test at the clinic instead? Bit more reliable than peesticks

Adele - no IMSI this time, Lyndon said there was no need and I trust his advice completely. Have you tested again today?

Les - loads of luck for scan tomorrow, hope you get your date for ET

Danni - not long til Saturday. I'm ok thanks

Kara - lucky 6 let's hope so hun. It would be an amazing end to this journey

Thanks everyone for the good wishes, it's fab having you all rooting for me along with very special friends texting or pm'ing me. They were all brilliant at the clinic today as they always are. I feel lucky to have such amazing support


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, glad things went well today.

Betty, fingers crossed for Saturday hun. I'm ok thanks. Now trying to work out what the next step is for us.

Adele, I hope it was good news if you tested again today.

Danni, try not to worry hun. They must be good embies if they want to wait.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - we are definitely your personal team of cheerleaders on her, routing for you all the way! Glad that EC went well. There will be lots of jiggery pokery in the lab tonight! Thanks for the advice, will investigate that....

Siany - thanks.  Hope the next steps for you leads to the promised land x

Danni - whoop, whoop, day 5 blasts are the way to go, and your embies are in the best place at the moment until they are ready for you on Saturday

Les - good luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you x

Adele - hope you are doing okay

P.S. apologies to everyone for being a miserable moo this morning, just petrified after last time. Hope to bring good news soon x


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- As long as you are happy with clinics decision that is all that matters     for you did another 2 tests today and lines are getting stronger will test everyday now until otd my dh is thinking I am   


Betty- I am taking each day as it comes feeling little sicky in the mornings nothing major only symptom are boobs sore and nipples bigger and darker lol. Hope your okl?   


Les- Best wishes for tomorrow   


Siany- Thanks for your support also   


Danni- Hope your ok not long now for et   


Kara- Hope your ok?


----------



## adele10495

Forgot to ask have I still got to wait until otd to phone the clinic to say I got bfp or can I ring monday instead of waiting until the wednesday? Also do they do a hcg blood test as well or just book you in for a scan?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - thanks

Betty - you know I'm cheer leading for you too

Adele - I'm sure you can call earlier with your news. The clinic typically don't do bloods, just book you in for a scan at about 7 weeks


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Thanks for the information I think I will still wait until monday to ring as closer to OTD. I hope you get the phone call that all your eggs have resulted in embryos


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all. Just a quickie. Well I had a nice early call and we have 5 embryos yay! They'll be checked again Sunday and I'm guessing we'll probably have a day 3 ET on Sunday


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to say good luck Les for this morning's scan x


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- That is brilliant news sounds very promising      


Les- Keep us updated   


Danni- I hope your ok not long for your ET now


----------



## les0090

Mrs T thats brilliant news!! Good number too.

Scan went well thanks all. Amanda phoning later with defrost day which will hopefully be the beginning of the week. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Les great that you are nearly there, keep us posted


----------



## adele10495

Les-   for you that you have fantastic embryos to put back


----------



## adele10495

Bettyboo- What test did you use I have been using first response, clearblue digital, tescos own brand and some cheapy ones off ebay had stronger line today still feel negative i dunno why sorry for the me post


----------



## BettyBoo1

Adele - I have used two alvita? ones that have come back with a faint line and two clear blue digital ones that have said 1-2 weeks and then a BFN on a cheap boots one this morning  

Les - glad scan went well and all on track for ET next week x

Mrs T - been thinking of my cheerleading chant for Sunday after you good news today but not sure how good it is - give me a T, give me a T, give me a TTT, what does that give you....  Think I might need to fine tune it a bit  . But good news is that is that I am pretty handy with pom poms!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - you know my thoughts, ignore the cheapie test. Keep positive and if you need a distraction you could work a bit harder on that chant lol x


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Deforost Monday so et will be Thursday or Saturday depending on embryos!! 

Loved the chant Betty. I will be joining you in that on Sunday!!

Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo, so glad you have your defrost date. Exciting stuff you are nearly there x


----------



## adele10495

Betty- Have you rang the clinic I am not sure to or not it is driving me more insane. 

Les- Fantastic news fingers crossed

Mrs T- Not long for you either exciting times I am praying so hard for you this time x


----------



## Danni162

Mrs t- good news with the embryos 

Adele / Betty - thinking of u both hope it is a positive result

Les- good luck for next week - glad the scan went well.

Am really nervous about tomorrow hope I have some left when I go in. Am scared of af coming early again like last time.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - good luck for tomorrow, all will be well I'm sure. How many are you planning on? Did you talk to Amanda about AF coming early during your Follow up?


----------



## lillsbills

Mrs T Bone - doing a jiggly dance and chant just for you.
Adele, Betty....   looking good girls keep it up 

Dannie - thinking of you Tom, crossing everything

Hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - lol, you always make me smile


----------



## kara76

Lill yay for the jiggy dance. I'm going a boob and bum rub dance as mrs t bone likes that type of thing the dirty mare lol

Betty and adel things looking good. Betty deffo ignore the cheapo test they are crap.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara pmsl - I was taught by the best. I used to be such a sweet innocent girl til I met you he he


----------



## kara76

Yay yay that's what they all say. Ur in the gutter with me


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Maybe Hun but NOBODY can beat you at gutter talk lol


----------



## lillsbills

Bum rubs! Cool.... Yummy scrummy bummy rubby...


----------



## BettyBoo1

Looks like you guys had some fun last night  

Thanks guys, I will ignore the cheapy test one and bin it's friend!  Got positives this morning, albeit still pretty faint, so fingers crossed it is looking good. 

Danni - buckets loads of luck for today, sendi lots of positive baby vibes your way x x

Adele - not told clinic yet, will wait until Monday.  They will accept a slightly early result but it does not make any difference tothe next step and when they book for in for the scan.  Looking good for you now.


----------



## Siany

Betty, so glad it was a positive result this morning. Congratulations!

Danni, good luck for today.


----------



## adele10495

Danni- goodluck for this morning and you Mrs T if you have transfer   


Betty- I did a clearblue digital this morning showed 2-3 weeks I phoned clinic they said congrats for getting early result I still have to ring on my OTD to book in for scan so fingers crossed for us both.    


hi to everyone else


----------



## les0090

Fab news Betty!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## les0090

And you Adele!!!!! XXXXX


----------



## adele10495

Thanks Les your turn next


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - hope you can relax a bit now. You know I'm thrilled for you and will be praying it gets stronger and stronger

Adele - well done on the stronger result. I'm not in today, they aren't checking them until tomorrow

Danni - hope it all goes well today, looking forward to hearing all about it 

Les - another day closer, nearly there..


----------



## Danni162

Mrs t- when is ur transfer?

Adele / Betty - great news both!


Thanks for all the well wishes had 2 put back in - now on the sofa watching tv. Amanda was saying about eating chocolate ? I thought u could not eat chocolate. Is there anything that can help implantation?


----------



## BettyBoo1

Danni - you can most definitely eat chocolate, I can promise you as I am sat here typing this eating chocolate cake!  I think Amanda even recommends it  . I have only ever tried to have quite a bit of chicken and pineapple juice during 2WW, not sure if they make much difference but it helps as I really like them both.  Also drink quite a bit of water.  So glad that ET went well and hope that your two are snuggling in nicely x

Mrs T - getting my    at the ready for tomorrow.  Sending you bucket loads of luck for call and ET tomorrow x x


----------



## lillsbills

Danni - natural vitamin e... It's supposed to be hugely beneficial for implantation.  Great news on your two, snuggle down little embies x


----------



## les0090

Brilliant news on being pupo Danni. Hope the 2ww goes smoothly. Xx

Lills - glad you've got a date for your et. I've read of LOADS of successes with ivi valencia so you are in really good hands. All the best for your cycle. I took your vit e advice and have stocked up on almonds and sunflower seeds!!

Afm had a little scare last night as I had a bit of spotting. Nothing else since so am hoping it was due to the scan. Can't bear another delay! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - congrats on being pupo. You rest up now and enjoy before the 2ww madness sets in. I'm due for an update call in the morning..

Betty - thanks, love it!

Les - Glad it stopped, changes in the plan always throw me completely. I like many of us need to feel in control, fat chance lol


----------



## adele10495

Danni congratulations on being pupo   


Betty- Hope your ok   


Mrs T- goodluck for the call tomorrow 


Les-    for u


----------



## les0090

Good luck for the call today Mrs T. Thinking of you.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t hope news comes soon. I'm waiting too lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both. Kara I didn't doubt it lol


----------



## kara76

Hope they don't keep you waiting too much longer, I bet you clock watching and checking phone is ok


----------



## Siany

Morning Mrs T, Kara and Adele.

Mrs T, hope the call comes soon. X


----------



## kara76

Danni congrates on being pupo. Sorry I missed your news


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Siany, what a bunch of early birds on a Sunday morning.

You know me too well Kara, c'mon...


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - best of luck for today, hope it all goes well.  I am off to our niece and nephew's christening soon so won't be able to check your progress until late tonight, but you will be in my thoughts x x 

Les - hope it had all settled down today and you can proceed as planned

Adele - I am alright, glad another day down. Hope you are feeling okay?

Lills - Woo hoo, less than a month to go before ET and you are back in the game x


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T, hope that call comes soon. Am thinking of you xx

Huge congrats to Adele and Betty! Xx

Danni, hope the next two weeks fly for you. Take care xx

Morning Kara, Lills, Les, Siany  and all you other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Danni162

Mrs t- good luck for the call today


----------



## adele10495

Betty- I am not to bad thanks still testing everyday like a    fool lol! Used first response today the lines was the same colour and showed up straight away. Hope the christening is lovely   


Mrs T- Any news yet? I remember waiting for the call and I actually rang them as they was late ringing lol!    


Danni- Hope your feeling ok today    


Les- Hope your ok?


Hi to everyone else


----------



## les0090

Great news Adele!! I think a congratulations is in order!!! Well done!. XXX

All fine here. No more bleeding so fc things are back on track.

XX


----------



## adele10495

Thanks for the congratulations Les still think it is a dream at the moment until numerous scans I am such a worry pot!!! I am glad your ok not long now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, sorry to keep you all waiting! I'm at clinic now waiting for 2 embies to come home with me. Will post more later


----------



## les0090

Great news Mrs T!!!!!! XXXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Afternoon all,

Les - good luck for defrost tomorrow, I'll have everything crossed for you

Betty - hope the christening went well, I'm sure it's a lot easier with the lovely news you've had

Well it's been a bit of a day to say the least, it's fair to say the pressure of this being my last cycle completely overwhelmed me this morning. I wont bore you all with the details but it took 3 calls from the clinic to decide what to do for the best. I even had to hand the phone to hubby at one point because I couldn't speak through the tears - Helen must've thought I was barmy. But I needed to feel confident I was doing the right thing. I managed to compose myself just in time to arrive at the clinic thankfully. There were two clear better quality embies so I've now got those on board and will see what happens with the rest - I'm not getting my hopes up because our embies don't do well after day 3. But for now I'm grateful to be chilling on my sofa pupo


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry to just jump in here.........
I am due to go back on tuesday for a second treatment planning appointment as there was a problem with my thyroid results at the last appointment. they have said that we can do IUI which is good, I am just geting impatient now and just want to get on with it! 
Has anyone had iui at CRGW? if so what are your experiences?

baby dust to all those waiting for theirs.

Charlotte x


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- I am sorry it wasn't an easy time for you it surely is emotional. I am glad that you got 2 on board though so congratulations on getting to the 2ww journey. Praying for you when is your OTD? Hugs xx


----------



## josiejo

Hello all


I have been stalking you all for a while, know some of you from the IVF Wales board and when I posted here a while back.


I have been trying to stay away from the site but as that hasn't been working I thought I may as well join the party so to speak.


I am currently on the final lap of the 2ww, test day is Sat 29th. This is my 4th fresh cycle but my 1st at CRGW. Until yesterday I was stay relatively sane but had a proper crazy afternoon with lots of tears convinced it hasn't worked again. I think I am at the stage now where I can no longer imagine it ever working. As we have gone for the 3 cycle package, DH isn't stressing and keeps saying we have another 2 goes, can tell he doesn't have to go through the jabs and exams etc lol


Mrs T, you already know how happy I am for you, I do hope you are able to try and relax a little during the 2ww, though I know that is so much easier said than done. Now get started on that chocolate eating lol


Promise more personals next time


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - great to see you posting, I'm with you every step of the way. Big hugs, we could've had a meltdown together today. It's so easy for the men in our lives. Oh and I'm already on the chocolate   


Adele - haven't got my OTD yet. Gonna get it Tuesdsy when I get update on the rest


----------



## josiejo

Good work with the chocolate, I have a trifle to attack shortly.  Yesterdays meltdown was epic, I can laugh now at least. Are feeling any better now?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bless you, it does good to let it out sometimes. I'm much better now - sofa and Mr Poppers Penguins film accompanied by Hotel Chocolat. I can highly recommend it


----------



## josiejo

Oh I love Hotel Chocolate, we used to be a member of the chocolate tasting club with them but was a lot on money to spend on chocolate each month. We had a movie afternoon instead of doing the jobs that needed doing, they can wait lol Enjoy your movie!


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u know I am over the moon for you being pupo

Josie great to see u posting and hoping u won't need the other 2 cycles


----------



## kara76

Charotte I have edited your post for obvious reasons


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T- rest up and indulge yourself, chocolate and films are the way to go!! Barmy- definitely not. Brave- without a doubt. Sending you all the PMA and luck in the world. Take care x x

Hi to Josiejo and Charlotte too! X


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T-I've come out of lurkdom to wish you the VERY best of luck with being PUPO and the next two weeks!  I hope those lovely embies are getting snuggled in for a comfortable 9 month ride!  Loads of love, lovely lady, Axxx

Hi everybody!  xxx


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- Glad your resting up with your chocolate    and hope DH is pampering you as you deserve it


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, congratulations on being PUPO.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - you've been a fab support today as always

Gwennie - you always say such kind words, I think I am nearly out of brave though lol

Dwrgi - thanks my lovely dweeb 

Adele - he's doing an ok job today so I'm making the most of it

Siany - thanks hun


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T -  wow, sounds like it has been a tough day, but so glad you are now resting up and PUPO.  I said a little prayer for you and your embies at the church today x

Les - good luck for defrost tomorrow

Josiejo - Welcome, I think the 2WW drives us all a bit barmy, hope you manage to stay sane for the next couple of days, good luck!

Charlotte - welcome.  I did one lot of IUI last November, although it was not successful, I found it quite an easy process with a couple of scans to check follies growing okay, some injections and the actually IUI was a bit like a smear.  I was really glad we did it as I don't think I was ready to go straight into IVF and it was a lot less needles and injections than full blown treatment.  Good luck!

Siany, Gwennie, Dwrgi, Kara - hi lovely ladies, hope you have all had a nice weekend x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww thanks Betty, that's so sweet and I'm always grateful of a prayer x


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks Kara I got confused reading everyones posts, so sorry about that, betty boo i'm sorry iui didn't work for you, I don't have a fear of needles but i am concerned about doing them myself but Yvonne, the lovely nurse there has said that she will go through it slowly, 
Hi josieJo what treatment are you having? x


----------



## josiejo

Thank you Kara, 1st time ever we hope we have wasted money paying for more than we need    


Mrs T, hope you are able to have a chilled day today. Did you eat all your chocolate?



Charlotte, I have had ICSI. Really try not to worry about the injections, once you have done that 1st one you will hardly think about it. Best of luck.


Les best of luck for the defrost today.


Congratulations on you BFP Adele.


Thank you for the welcome Betty, not sure what stage you are at but best of luck.


Not too sure where everyone else is but good luck with it all too.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - been thinking of you all day. Hope the defrost went really well. Do you get an update today? Loads of luck for your fertilisation call in the morning x

JosieJo - yep having another day chilling as so exhausted! Don't worry DH is keeping up the choc supplies lol. Just a few more sleeps now for you, hang on in there 


Betty - did you ring clinic with your great news today?


----------



## Danni162

Charlotte- welcome - sorry can not help with iui I have never had it done. I was so scared of needles before I started now I don't mind doing it and will even go to the dentist to have a filling lol

Adele- congratulations on Bfp 

Les- good luck today 

Mrs t - how u feeling? Is chocolate good for implantation? Hope u are resting up 

Hi josiejo  welcome good luck for this cycle. 
 
Sorry if I have missed anyone getting busy on here now 

Just got signed off by the doctor for my 2ww I have a stressful job and want to make sure the stress does not effect the outcome. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - I'm fine thanks. Amanda always says embryos like chocolate but I think it's just because we deserve to be spoiled - its a good excuse anyway. Its good that you managed to get signed off if that's what you need, but still try and keep occupied or you'll go bananas!


----------



## les0090

Thanks everyone.
All ok here so far. All 8 eggs defrosted ok and have had icsi so will see tomorrow how many fertilise. Glad to hear chocolate is good as I'm now eating chocolate brazils (for my lining), almonds (for vitamin e and implantation) and chocolate raisins (because I like them!). Hope everyone is well and Mrs T - you are taking it easy. XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news Les, I'll be waiting for great news in the morning x


----------



## kara76

Les that's awesome news and good on you for stuffing your face hehehe


----------



## les0090

Thank you Mrs T and kara. I feel a bit more relaxed now. Thought I was bleeding again last night but it ended up being nothing. Amanda didn't seem worried tho so that's good. XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

You know what they say Les - often the most difficult cycles have the best ending. Let's hope that's the case for you as it hasn't been smooth for you this time. Everything crossed


----------



## les0090

Thanks! It feels like someone is dangling a carrot in front of me and as soon as I get near it it gets taken away! I'm definitely not taking anything for granted this time. XX


----------



## les0090

Maybe a carrot wasn't the best option!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yeah - I know that feeling! Just blew you 8 bubbles for each of your eggs x


----------



## kara76

I duno carrot and nuts makes an entaining picture in my head lol 

When on the long road it can be so hard to keep your head above the water but you must cause rewards are great


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Now who is the dirty mare lol


----------



## les0090

Oh thank you both so much!! That's 8 bubbles each for 2 lovely ladies. XX


----------



## kara76

Mrs t is no lovely she called me a dirt mare lol


----------



## Siany

That is great news Les.  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow. x

Glad you are resting up Mrs T. x


----------



## Gwennie

Good luck for today Les! X

Mrs T- hope you're still taking it easy with Hotel Chocolat!! X

Morning all X


----------



## adele10495

Les- Thinking of you today    


Mrs T- Hope your still resting up and feeling ok   


Danni- How you feeling hun?   


Bettyboo- Have you got a date for scan? How you feeling?   


Kara- Hope you and Tyler are ok   


Hi to Gwennie, Siany, josiejo, charlotte, and dwrgi   


Ok ladies so I was in bed by 730 last night as my cheeks were burning and massive headache so I took paracetomol as sure I was allowed to take it when pregnant with twins before. Been up since 545 today and having waves of nausea. Tomorrow is my OTD so can't wait to ring clinic to book my scan and I got hcg blood test at my doctors todayt. I am also taking urine sample with me as not sure if I got a water infection. I hope not    I will update what date my scan is tomorrow


----------



## Danni162

Adele- hope u feel better soon  bet u are so excited to ring the clinic. 

Les- good luck today 

Betty- how u feeling?

I am fine thanks Adele just resting around the house and going to see parents they only live next door. Am on knicker watch as last time I only made it another 3 days and I started my period. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - any news? I'm waiting lol


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Thanks for the well wishes. Lyndon has just called and we have 3 fertilised well out of the 8 and 1 more possible. A bit less than we'd hoped but as they say 'It only takes one!' We may have transfer on Thursday unless they can take them to blast so I will just keep   they stay strong!

Danni - thinking of you.   you get a good result! XX

Adele - sounds like pg symtoms are starting! Hope it doesn't get too rough for you. XX

Gwennie and Siany - hi both. Hope you are both ok. Thanks for your thoughts, it means a lot. XX

Mrs T and Kara - thanks for making me laugh last night. It definitely reduced my stress levels! XXX

A big hello to anyone I may have missed.   XXX


----------



## les0090

Sorry for the delay Mrs T!! XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - you are so right, it only takes one, and 3 or 4 is still a great number because they are probably fab quality. Keep up the pma and laughing definitely helps keep us sane. Praying they keep doing great x


----------



## les0090

Thanks Mrs T. I just wish I could go and talk to them! LOL. XX


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry for lack of personals as I am on my phone, I just wanted to let you all know how we got on. DH is going for a repeat semen analysis next Monday & follow up appointment the following week, hopefully we should be getting some where close to starting, Yvonne was lovely but she has said it looks like we need ICSI now, has any one had experiences of this that they don't mind telling me about? There is some info on another part of this site but I am more interested in CRGW specifically, I will do personals when I get home on laptop tonight. I'm hoping to stay awake as we had to be there for 9am this morning & had to leave at 7am to get there x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, resting up after ET part 2. We are very lucky to have one hatching blastocyst on board to keep the other two company and also have one frostie (and one that is not freezing quality but has been frozen anyway as Lyndon is freezing the other one). So feeling very hopeful but scared to get carried away. Happy tears today! OTD is 8th October 

Les - if it's any help I was putting positive thoughts to your embies through the lab window


----------



## Gwennie

Aah, Mrs T, so pleased for you. Fantastic fighters back where they belong!!  Rest up, relax and stay positive!! Roll on 8th Oct!! Xx

Les- keep reeating that mantra- it does only take 1!! Thinking of you too xx

Evening all,off to dig out my snorkel...........

Xx


----------



## les0090

Brill news on embie number 3 Mrs T and thanks for sending those positive vibes. A great story to tell if things work out! Xxx


----------



## adele10495

Sorry for the lack of personals just to say brillant news for Les and Mrs T!! 


I have a water infection and am on antibiotics 4 times a day plus taking paracetomol for my temeperature. Rang the clinic spoke to Amanda and she let me book my scan today so the date for that is Monday 15th october at 930. Just hope my little bean will be ok


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - that is fantastic news, so pleased that you have 3 on board and a couple in the freezer.  Happy tears are always the best ones x

Les - so glad that everything is progressing well and good luck for ET on Thursday x

Adele - oh dear, hope you are starting to feel a little better.  I am sure beanie will stay strong and great to have your scan date to look forward too.

Bad news from me I am afraid.  Went for blood tests on Monday as still did not feel right, hcg levels only 38 so far too low. Going back for more bloods tomorrow just to confirm.  Lots of tears last night and lovely swollen eyes this morning, but DH and I managed to get through it and I am sure each day will get a bit easier.  Really hoping that my bad luck means that Mrs T and Les are more likely to get positives


----------



## kara76

Betty I am so very sorry.how many days post ec are u? 


Adel its good ur on ur anti bs. Try and rest up if u can

Les great news, fingers cross that special embryo is there for u

Mrs t bone bone bone u know I am over the moon for you. Woo hoo


----------



## Gwennie

Betty, so sorry to hear your news. Take care X


----------



## josiejo

Betty, so sorry to hear your news.   


Mrs T, you already know how so happy I am for you, DH and I had a proper little cheer for you.


Adele soory to hear you aren't too well but good you have some anti b's to help and that you have a scan date.


Les, great news, will keep my fingers crossed for your embies.


Charlotte, all our treatments have been ICSI, just ask what you want to know. I am no expert though.


afm, temptation has kicked in and I picked up a test kit today. Not sure if I will feel brave enough to do it tomorrow. All I can say is Mrs T you are a bad influence lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - you know my thoughts are with you xxx

JosieJo - ill be waiting for news in the morning, it has been said before I can be a bad influence lol

Danni - gosh you are brave living next door to your parents!

Charlotte - I've had ICSI 6 times so feel free to shout our with any questions

Gwennie - thanks, wish I could fast forward to the 8th too

Adele - sorry to hear you are poorly, try and take it easy


----------



## kara76

Josie fingers crossed huni


----------



## Siany

Betty, I'm so sorry hun.  

Congratulations Mrs T on being PUPO part two. x

Les, I'm sure you've got fantastic embies there. x

Adele, I'm sorry that you feel so unwell. I hope the antibiotics kick on soon. x

Josie, good luck for testing. x


----------



## Danni162

Adele- hope u feel better soon  hope u are resting.

Les- good news with the embies 

Betty- so sorry to hear your news. 

Josiejo - did u test ? 

Mrs t - congrats on having another embie put back in. 

Nothing to report with me just waiting - relaxing watching a lot of tv and films.


----------



## kara76

Jo any news hun?


----------



## josiejo

Its a bfn for us again. Going to spend the day feeling very sorry for myself then try and find the strength to carry on. Glad we got the 3 for 2 package but right now the thought of going through it all again is killing me. 


Just want to thank Mrs T for being there for me all through this cycle, even kept each other company for Intralipids. I am now sending all the pma I can to you and will be quietly cheering you along.


----------



## kara76

Oh hun I am so very sorry. Your a strong woman so when ur ready pick urself up and move forward


----------



## magz1

hi, goodluck mrs T, even though don`t write on here much do always read to see how things are going.
haven`t been around for a while but we are thinking of doing a 2nd round of ivf, i`m still breastfeeding but wanted to know if anyone knows can you take all the previtamins and DHEA if your stil breast feeding? thanx x


----------



## kara76

Mag I wouldn't take dhea while breast feeding and most clinics want breast feeding finished before any meds are taken. There is a board trying again in the parenting section which might have more info for you.


----------



## magz1

thanx


----------



## Danni162

Josiejo - so sorry to hear your news


----------



## les0090

Josiejo and Betty - thinking of you both at this difficult time. XX


----------



## adele10495

Betty & Josiejo so sorry to hear your sad news and really thinking of you   


Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Had to ring clinic this morning as had really bad pain in my side I asked Amanda if that could be ectopic and she said thats usually around 7-8 weeks if that would happen. So emotional today it is unreal


----------



## jk1

Josiejo and Betty - so sorry to hear your news both - thinking of you xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Josiejo - so sorry about your bfn, life can really be pants sometimes  

Thanks for all the messages of support.  Had another blood test today which confirms levels going down.  Booked follow up with Amanda for next Friday to see where we go from here x


----------



## kara76

Betty I am so sorry to hear your news. Have u ever had any immune tests or treatments? I had miscarriage tests after my second lose as my gp said its usually after 3 loses but would do the tests for us as we were having treatment


----------



## BettyBoo1

Kara - not had any tests, not sure what they are?  Could I have these tests done at CRGW? I think the hardest thing at the moment is coming to terms with not only having problems getting pregnant but now I also have a problem keeping them


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - you know I'm gutted to hear your news. You'll get there, just give yourself time to get over this first. As for my support, anytime hun x

Betty - I'm so very sorry. Life is pretty cruel. I'm glad you've got your appt booked with Amanda to talk about the way forward. Big hugs x

Les - hope you get great news about your embies in the morning


----------



## kara76

Betty amanda will have all this info. The main ones are clotting screen and chromsome tests on you both, the chromosome test is pretty expensive. 
I know how your feeling, I went through so many emotions myself.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thinking of you both Betty and Josie, take care x

Mrs T , praying that this is your time xx


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Well we are going for transfer today at 1pm as Lyndon thinks he would pick the same two on day 5 as today. We have a 12, 10,8 and 4 cell so are going for the 8 and 10 cell. Will be in touch later. XXXXX


----------



## kara76

Les that's brill news. Good luck with et


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les, good luck with ET, great news


----------



## Danni162

Good luck les hope it goes well x


----------



## les0090

Back from clinic with 2 embies on board thanks to Amanda and Lyndon. Surprisingly Lyndon told us that the other 4 eggs had fertilised! Will see how they are after 48 hours. And otd is 12th October - our 10th wedding anniversay!!! Fingers crossed. Xxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Les - yeah, glad ET went well, fab news about potential frosties.  OTD sounds like it will be a lucky date for you guys!  Hope you are resting up now x

Mrs T - hope you are doing okay, taking it easy x


----------



## Siany

Les, congratulations on being PUPO. Let's hope it will be a double celebration on your anniversary. X

Josiejo, so sorry it wasn't a positive result for you.

Betty, thinking of you. X

Mrs T, hope you are taking it easy.


----------



## kara76

Les woo hoo your pupo that's brill news


----------



## les0090

Thank you lovely ladies. I think the first week of the 2ww is always the most positive time in this whole journey! XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - that's fantastic news! Now enjoy before the crazies start lol


----------



## les0090

Thank you Mrs T. And thanks for your support. Hope you're holding up ok. XXX


----------



## Danni162

Les that's fab news.  welcome to the 2ww hope you take it easy. 
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - Aww no problem Hun. I'm ok thanks, keeping busy, it's early days yet lol x


----------



## josiejo

Les, congrats on being PUPO, I too think that of the first week of 2ww, I have my fingers crossed that the end part of it will turn out to be the best for you though with a nice bfp.


Thank you all for your support, it really is appreciated. I have been feeling stronger as the day has gone on and really want to get in and get a plan in place for next cycle. Holding off telling anyone until otd, a few friends and family knew we were cycling but didn't know what stage we were at.


Anyway, sending loads of PMA to you all


----------



## adele10495

Les- Congratulations on being PUPO   


I am still in lots of pain, temp, headache etc can anyone say what the chances of this pregnancy being eptopic?    it;s not though


----------



## jk1

Les - congrats on ET - take it easy! xxx


----------



## Siany

Adele, it sound awful - you poor thing. X


----------



## Danni162

Hi all I need a bit of advice am only 6 days in my 2ww and have started bleeding. Last time I started bleeding at 9 days. Is there a reason why I would start so early?


----------



## les0090

Could it be implantation bleeding? Is it alot? XXX


----------



## Danni162

It is only when I wipe but that is how it started last time. Feeling really down at the moment


----------



## les0090

Oh Danni! I hope it's only implantation bleeding.


----------



## Danni162

Looking at the dates and it is the same time as it started last time  not holding out much hope.


----------



## adele10495

Danni-     for you hun    


I had my hcg levels back today from tuesday they said 673 and high I have another blood test next thurs just hoping the levels triple. I am still in pain      to everyone else


----------



## les0090

Danni - how are things this morning? Been thinking of you.


----------



## Danni162

Thanks for thinking of me.

Bleeding has stopped but got terrible cramps. Same happened last time low amount of bleeding for 2 days then had a full flow. Have increased the saposatries to 3 a day now.

How are things with u les?


----------



## adele10495

Danni-      for you hun could still be implantation bleeding   


Les- I hope your ok   




I still feel yucky even though my urine results said no growth I have to continue with the antibiotics    It is over 2 weeks until my scan just feel so scared


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - glad to see its stopped and that you've increased the pessaries. Hope you are ok


----------



## les0090

Stay strong Danni.   for you. XX

Hi  Adele - hope you feel better soon.

Mrs T - hope you're ok. XX

Hi everyone else.  

I'm doing ok. May get out of bed later lol! XX


----------



## josiejo

Morning Girls


I big lesson has been learnt here, when you mistakenly pick up a cheapo version of First Response don't believe it, bin and get a real one or at very least wait until otd!


What I am saying is my BFN from Wednesday has turned into 4 positive tests today (yeah 4, didn't believe it until I saw the Clearblue one)


Scan is booked and I am going to watch a movie rather than paint strip.


Never ever give up hope.


I have my fingers tightly crossed that Mrs T, Les and Danni will be following closely behind me. (hope I haven't forgot anyone!)


xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - you know im absolutely thrilled for you.  An amazing surprise to start the weekend. You know my thoughts, try and enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## les0090

Josiejo - Great news!!! And thanks for the ray of hope. XX


----------



## kara76

So so chuffed for u jo


----------



## Siany

Congratulations Josiejo.  What a wonderful turn around!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats Josiejo, is there anything different you did on this cycle that you think may have made the difference in getting to your bfp? You give us all hope that after many tries it can still work x


----------



## josiejo

Awww, thank you everyone. I have to keep looking at the tests then giggle to myself. I have even taken a pic of them lol


Dizzy, There have been a few things different this cycle. I think the main one has been a slight improvement in DH sperm for which we have put down to all the selenium he has been taken both as tablets and through eating loads of nuts. As for me, I had an infusion of Intralipids and have been on a higher dose of steroids, currently on 20mg. I have an autoimmune disease so Amanda thought it would be worthwhile trying the immune treatments. I think I have been more relaxed this cycle as we had decided to think of this as a trial run and bought the 2 for 3 cycle package.  I have been taking a lot of the supplements from Angel's Protocol too. 


Also, out of all 4 fresh cycles until this point this had been my worse, I only had 4 mature eggs out of 10 where as previous I have had as much as 10 out of 11.


----------



## adele10495

Josiejo- Congratulations hun I keep testing now lol I did a cb digi today it showed 3+ weeks so hoping my blood test on thursday that the levels will be over 2000.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - I like to think it was the intralipids that made the difference, just cos I was there for that bit


----------



## Danni162

Contulations Jodiejo


----------



## les0090

Lyndon's just phoned and we have 2 frosties and possibly a 3rd!!! I can't believe it. Especially as we thought we only had 3 to start. Soooo pleased. XXXX


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news Les, defo a day of good surprises.


Mrs T, I think it was defo because of our dual Intralipids lol And that means that it will be the same result for you too


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - that's brilliant news and a good sign about the ones you have on board. I bet you are thrilled. I have a very good feeling for you this time x

JosieJo - I like the way you're thinking but I'm too scared to agree!


----------



## les0090

Mrs T it must have been those positive vibes you sent through the lab wall. Thankyou! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - Of course, happy to take credit   . Just need some of this good luck I'm giving you all to stay with me too lol x


----------



## les0090

I'll send you some over. Xxx


----------



## josiejo

I'm sending some over to you too


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - just checking in to see how you are doing? Hope there has been no more bleeding


----------



## Gwennie

Josiejo- Brilliant news!! Congratulations! Xx

Danni- hope you're doing OK, hoping there'sbeen no morebleeding xx

Mrs T and Les- Hope youre both hanging in there, thinking of you both and crossing everything for the result you both deserve so much xx

Hello to everyone xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Wow, what a fantastic couple of days on here!  Just logged on and seen your brilliant news Josiejo, so happy for you  

And then great to see the news about your frosties Les, looks like it is going to be a good cycle for you 

Mrs T - it seems that you had a hand in all the happy news above, and you know that luck should come along in threes! Hope that you are surviving the 2WW, sending all my luck your way    

Danni - hope that everything is settling down for you  

Adele - sounds liked you have been through the mill the last week or so with this nasty infection. Good news that the tests are getting stronger  

Hi to Gwennie, Siany, Dizzy and Kara x


----------



## Swans72

Josiejo I remember you from  the IVF Wales thread where you supported me and just wanted to say a BIG congratulations to you and DH, wishing you a very happy 9 months Hun x

Fingers crossed for you Mrs T x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello lovely ladies!

Just thought I'd pop in and wish Les and Mrs T a calm and peaceful, and uncrazy second week wait.  I am keeping everything crossed for both of you!!

Josie-Jo, I don't know you, but brilliant news on your BFP!  

Danni-hope the bleeding is implantation.  Try not to worry, things change from day to day on the mad IVF rollercoaster!

BettyBoo-big hugs, lovely.  You'll get there!

Lots of cwtches to Mrs T, Les, Kara, Jo, Lills, Bexy, Siany, Gwennie, Audrey and all my lovely muckers, and lots of    to us all!


----------



## josiejo

Thank you everyone, still not sunk in but keep having the biggest cheesy grin on my face. 


Swans lovely to see you, hope life is great with your wee family.



Danni, I really hope you are ok sending loads of pma your way     


Mrs T, hope you are alright honey.   I can't remember when your OTD is but will be cheering you on every day. 


Les, hope you are doing good too. Loads of pma your way too.


Adele, hope you are feeling better and are able to relax a little.


Kara, Gwennie, Betty, Dizzy, Jo, Dwrgi and Sianny, hope you are all good. Hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## Danni162

Hi all sorry it's been a few days my husband had been off work so been out and about trying to keep my mind occupied. Unfortunately, still bleeding a bit mostly in the afternoons. I am on 3 suppositories a day now which is making me feel Ill. 

Josiejo - bet you are so happy wishing u all the best 

Mrs t - hope u are well. How is the 2ww going

Les- how is your 2ww going? Hope you are resting. 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## jo1985

Josie jo many congratulations on bfp . Remember you from IVF wales thread . X 
Mrs t wishing u the best .
Adele know I facebooked you but congrats again.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - hope the bleeding holds off. Is OTD Friday? Good luck for when you test

Les - how are you doing? 

Jo - congratulations on baby Cai

JosieJo - still grinning lol. I'm counting down to your scan with you

Thanks for all your good wishes, I'm just trying to stay occupied and keep sane, a bit of a challenge in the second week of the 2ww!


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, bless you thanks. I hoping and praying for the same outcome for you, will love nothing better than to go through the next stage of this journey with you. I hope you are finding loads to keep you busy, though I know even that becomes hard in the 2nd week.


Les, hope you are remaining sane.


Danni, best of luck for testing.


Jo, already congratulated you on **, but again huge congratulations. Love his name.


Adele hope you are ok.


----------



## Danni162

Mrs t - glad u are doing well - my otd is Friday but gave in and tested today and it is bfp. So happy just scared now it wont last. 

How long do I have  to wait for a scan?

Les- how is your 2ww going?

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## les0090

Oh Danni, that's great news! Will you be having a blood test too? Loads of   XX

Mrs T - how are you doing? Not long now. The second week is always the worst. XXXXX

Hi to all the other ladies.

AFM - not going crazy just yet. Have had a few quiet days and went to see Jesus Christ Superstar last night which was FANTASTIC!!! I'm hoping the noise got my embies to start burrowing lol! Am looking after my one year old great-niece today so that should keep me busy.


----------



## Danni162

Thanks les, I would like to have a blood test do I have to contact clinic for this?


----------



## les0090

I suppose you could ring them to see what they say. As you've been bleeding they may do it for you. Loads of luck to you. XXX


----------



## adele10495

Josie jo- I am not to bad thanks water infection cleared now have thrush boo hoo   . Hope your ok?


Danni- Fantastic news that you get your BFP   . I had a blood test at my doctors last tuesday results were 674 and said high and I had a blood test there yesterday and should get results tomorrow. I have contacted the midwife as I should be 5 weeks now so seeing her next wednesday and got my scan at crgw on 15th october they only do pregnancy scans on a monday for some reason   


Mrs T- How are you feeling on the 2nd week of te 2ww?   


Les- Glad you enjoyed the show    your little embies are snuggling in nicely for you


----------



## adele10495

OK quick update last tuesday hcg result was 673 and this tuesdays was 9749 so I assume they are rising as they should be


----------



## kara76

Danni congratulations. Did u get any bloods done

Adel looks like a good rise

How is everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say congratulations Danni.


----------



## Gwennie

lovely news Danni! Xx

Staying sane(ish) I hope Mrs T and Les. Last leg now and crossing everything for two deserving ladies xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Gwennie, Kara, Jo, Siany and the gang!  How are you all??  

Dannii-excellent news!  So pleased for you, Axxxx

Adele-also good news on the hcg rise!  Fabulous!!! xxxx

Wanted to wish Les and Mrs Dudette T a LOAD of good luck for the vile 2WW!  Thinking of you both and sending lots of PMA your way!  I'm pinning my hopes on the two of you, Axxxxx


----------



## Danni162

Adele- that's fab news.

I have not been for any bloods going to doctors tomorrow to see I they will do it. My doctors have been very unhelpful through all this. Do the clinic do it? Can not see it on the website.


----------



## Siany

Danni, that is great news.  I know it is hard but try to stay positive hun. 

Les and Mrs T, sending you       for week 2. x

Adele, I'm glad you are feeling better. x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Danni - congratulations, that is fantastic news!  The clinic will do blood tests, but I found only after OTD.  Your first scan should be about 3 wks after your OTD, so you replace the 2WW with another crazy 3WW!

Adele - that is really good news, glad you are starting to feel better.

Les and Mrs T - sending all the PMA, luck and vibes your way x x


----------



## Danni162

Adele- that's fab news.

I have not been for any bloods going to doctors tomorrow to see I they will do it. My doctors have been very unhelpful through all this. Do the clinic do it? Can not see it on the website.


----------



## adele10495

Thanks everyone for the well wishes   


Danni- Your doctors should be able to book you in to have two hcg blood tests done I was only booked in for one I spoke to the receptionist and told her I needed a second one as it was pointless and I said my clinic needed to know the results. Big


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Danni, you will get an appointment for a scan when you call CRGW with your result. I haven't bothered with blood tests, this is the 1st time I have ever had a BFP and just trying to enjoy it without worrying too much    I have however done a total of 5 tests so far and plan on picking some more up today lol


Adele, great news on your bloods, do you feel more relaxed now?


Mrs T    <<<<<I am doing this wee cheer dance for you over the coming days, don't care if I look silly lol I hope it works and you get the right result.


Les, how are you feeling? When is your otd?


Hi to everyone else.


----------



## les0090

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies. It really helps with the madness! Trying to keep myself busy to pass the time. We are going to Barbados on the 17th so I'll start packing for that next week to keep me focused on something else!

Mrs T - sorry you have to go first! Loads and loads of   coming your way. XXXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies, just popping in quickly. Having a super busy week in work but at least it's keeping me occupied and helping time pass quickly.

Betty - hope your follow up goes well tomorrow x

Les - you aren't far behind. Wow, Barbados. The furthest I've been away this year is a couple of days in Cornwall, not quite the same lol

Danni - most ladies don't have bloods, just wait for the scan. Try and relax and enjoy every minute 

Adele - hope you can relax too with those numbers

Thanks for all your good luck messages,  OTD is Monday so hope to bring you good news then. Everything crossed that the good news keeps coming


----------



## adele10495

Hiya everyone just a quick update to say I have started to relax a little now it is still early days though just wish the scan would hurry up it's worse than the 2ww lol!! Goodluck Les & Mrs T on your 2ww journey


----------



## josiejo

Wow Les, that is a proper holiday! I went when I was about 19 when my sister was cabin crew for BA. It is exactly how you imagine it to be and more. Hope you have a lovely BFP to celebrate while you are there. When is your otd?


Adele, glad you are feeling a bit more relaxed, how long until your scan? 12 days to mine, not that I am counting or anything.


Mrs T, I think I am feeling your 2ww too. Have a chilled weekend Mrs!


Danii, has it sunk in yet?


Betty, hope your follow up has gone well and you have a plan on how to continue.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - thinking of you x   

Les - wow that sounds fab.  I have to go to Jamaica soon with work, but not quite the same as I stay in Kingston which has one of the highest murder rates oh the world and not allowed to walk about anywhere.  Just wondering what they said about the timing of the long flight as I might have some during my next treatment?  Not long for you now, hope the choice of what lovely summer clothes to pack distracts you for a while  

Josiejo - I'm sure you can't wait to have your scan and see your little one for the first time!

Adele - I found the scan wait worse than the dreaded 2WW too!

AFM - follow up with Amanda today.  Having some blood clotting tests, then having a fresh cycle with ET just before christmas with steroids and maybe some other stuff.  So hoping to end 2012 on a high!


----------



## Danni162

Mrs t - good luck for Monday.  

Betty - sounds like you have a good plan in place to move forward 

Les - sounds like a good way to keep your mind occupied packing for a lovely holiday

It is starting to sink in now - spotting stopped yesterday so feeling more positive. My scan is on the 22nd October. My doctors would not do blood tests so am just going to wait for the scan and enjoy these 2 weeks 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## les0090

Thats brilliant news Danni after all the stress you've had. Take it easy now! Xx


----------



## adele10495

Best of luck Danni your scan is a week after mine    


Les- Hope your feeling ok as the 2ww drives you    thats why I started testing from 5dpt   


Mrs T- I give you credit for not testing early and wish you all the luck in the world for monday     


Betty- It's great that you have got your next plan of action in place


----------



## sweeties1

hello everyone. i haven't wrote on here for ages but i needed a bit of advise. experienced my 1st ivf this month, got 6 lovely mature eggs!! I was so excited as i never thought i would respond to the drugs as my amh was low. unfortunately found out yesterday that none of them fertilised!! i know it was stupid to get my hopes up 1st time and i know lots of people on this site have been through so much more but i just needed a bit of advise on how to find ways to get through this??  
my husband and i are really keen to move on with icsi but I'm not sure how long the wait is to go again!! i just think the sooner we can go again the better i will feel!! i will welcome any wise words at this time!! thanks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

So sorry to see that you have had such a hard time Sweeties   . I find that it takes me a couple of days after a set back to come to terms with it, I need a good cry and to let everything out.  But then having a plan and getting something organised going forward really helps.  Did you have straight IVF this time?  If it does mean that ICSI could really help next time.  I think they like you to have two periods after your treatment bleed before you start again but not sure if you could do it a bit quicker as you did not get to ET.  Best thing would be to book a follow up with Amanda as soon as you can and then you can discuss the options and get a definite timeframe.  Good luck!

Mrs T - truckloads of good luck for Monday.  You know I am thinking of you x x

Les - not too long for you to go now either.  Hoping for two positive results next week for you lovely ladies x

Danni - so glad that spotting has stopped and it sounds like you have the right attitude, you are pregnant and enjoy every single minute as it is so precious and it was such a tough journey to get there.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I'm keeping busy so Mon comes quickly 

Betty - you know I'm so pleased you have your plan in place & you know where I m if there's anything I can help with in the meantime

Danni - so glad the bleeding has stopped, I'm glad you are able to relax and enjoy until your scan

Les - I dreamt about you getting great news last night, really hope I'm psychic! 

Adele - your scan will be here so soon

Sweeties - I'm sorry to hear about your news, the shocks are always the hardest parts of the journey to come to terms with. Take support where you can. And Betty has given you great advice, I always plan straight away - it helps to pick me back up

Hi everyone else, I'm just trying to keep very busy over the weekend so time passes quickly


----------



## les0090

Oh Mrs T so do I!! I had a little bit of spotting and mild cramp yesterday afternoon but it only lasted half an hour and nothing since. I was 8dp3dt so hope it's nothing sinister! OTD for me is Friday 12th so 1 week to go. Sending a million   to you for Monday. XXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - Ooh could be implantation bleeding...thanks x


----------



## les0090

Mrs T - I just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. You deserve your dream. XXXXX


----------



## Danni162

Good luck tomorrow mrs t


----------



## josiejo

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow Mrs T.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone. Good luck my lovely lovely friend. Loves ya


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks ladies. 

Kara - are you trying to give me leaky eyes lol. No one can do it quite like you huni


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T-good luck tomorrow lovely!!!  Am very certain that you'll get good news!!    

Les-ooh, sound like implantation spotting possibly?  I really hope so!  Oh gosh, another 5 days before testing!  A nightmare situation!!! xxx

Sweeties, I feel your pain.  In my first ICSI last summer, I had two eggs (how crap is that?) and neither fertilized.  Were you on max drugs?  The more eggs, the better your chances.  Also,  are you taking DHEA, omega 3, Royal Jelly and CoQ10, which are all good for improving egg quality?  You'll need to take these for about three months before you get an improvement.  And, the best fertility option would be IMSI-not only do they inject the egg with the sperm, but they'll also only pick the very best sperm too, so higher chances of success.  Good luck, you will feel better, it's just such a let down after all the build-up, isn't it?  Big  

Siany, Gwennie, Kara, Jo, and everybody else who knows me, big   to you all!


----------



## Siany

Mrs T,              for a positive result for you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Just wanted to say a massive good luck for Mrs T tomorrow x


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- I hope you had a BFP this rnorning! Please keep us updated


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T?


----------



## Mrs Thomas




----------



## kara76

Bring on the cheers.

Mrs and mr t I am over the moon and back again. Congratulations


----------



## josiejo

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




More happy for you than you can believe.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry to keep you all waiting ladies. Some of you will have guessed that I have tested before today, I never last to OTD! But I had my positive result confirmed by second blood test today and didn't want to tempt fate by sharing the news before then. It hasnt completely sunk in yet, but we are so very happy, happy beyond words. We also have been pretty worried having got this far once before only for it to be taken away. We are going to try our best to enjoy every minute and look to the future now, but it's going to be a nervous wait until scan on the 31st October. 

We are so pleased we gave it that one last shot, my instinct told me not to give up yet, and I'm usually right! The day I saw our hatching blastocyst I knew I would keep going, and in fact it was only Weds last week I was planning a 3 for 2 ready! The clinic were over the moon for us, they are a very special bunch of people and I can't imagine I would have got this far without them.


Oh by the way odd numbers have been with us all the way through this cycle so I'm turning over a new leaf and going with them from now on. So please keep my bubbles odd - bet you never thought I would say that lol.

A massive thanks to those of you who have supported me, you know who you are. I have a very special team of ff cheerleaders, texting and pm'ing me all the way through - yes you can say I told you so now, lol 

Bexy - don't know if you read anymore but you are going to get a special mention. You have been an amazing support since we found each other and become really good friends. I can't wait for the day that your dreams come true too

But the biggest thanks of all goes to Kara. You know how much you mean to me. Me & DH were saying earlier that this war has been won by the three of us, not the two of us. You have been there every single step of the way, you have picked me up when I fall and encouraged me to keep going when I thought I couldn't keep doing this. You helped me through the worst times and now you are going to be with me through all the best times for the rest of my life. You are one amazing special lady, I love you loads and I will be ever thankful that infertility brought us together. I'm crying happy tears again now, blame it on the hormones lol.


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T I am over the moon for you massive congratulations you certainally deserve it! Xx


----------



## kara76

Oh jeez I have leaky eyes now too. Kind words and infertility has given me a bestest friend  you and mr t are special , lovely people and I'm so please I will get to share your onward journey


----------



## les0090

I am over the moon for you Mrs Thomas!!! Unbelievable news. You have made my day. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Danni162

congratulations mrs t


----------



## BexyPob

Well I haven't been on for a very, very long time but I just wanted to make a special visit to see if my lovely Mrs T had posted her wonderful news! I am shedding tears of happiness for you amazing lady, you and Mr T deserve this so very much.  I am so lucky to have found you through FF, goodness knows where my journey will take me but at least I will have a very special friend at the end of it. Huge congratulations and I can't wait to follow your pregnancy, loads of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks everyone,

Kara - sorry for the leaky eyes but it's all true

Bexy - lovely to see you here. Your time will come for sure. Loads of love back xxx

Les - you next...


----------



## Tan1982

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!! WELL DONE Mrs T xxxxxxx


----------



## michelle.v

MRS T - BIG BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!             

so chuffed for you both       

Michellexxx


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t I'm soooo very happy for u xxx


----------



## Gwennie

YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So, so, so pleased for you Mrs T, I'm so genuinely thrilled for you!! You have come so far,  have travelled this incredibly difficult road with such strength and courage, and have held so many others' hands as they travel on the same bloomin tough road- me being one of them. I am so grateful for your wise words and support and am SO glad that you've reached the end- of this part of the road at least. You are set to be an amazing Mam, and I truly couldnt be happier for you both.

Huge Congrats- try and relax!!!!!!!!  Much love xx


----------



## freddypop

Just popped on to say the biggest Congratulations to Mr & Mrs T!!!!!! .  

I am so, so happy for you both! It's the most amazing news.

It gives us all a renewed belief, inspiration & strength to carry on with the journey we believe in.


Congrats to all the ladies with recent BFP's and good luck to everyone else still on the journey.

F. Xx


----------



## Queenie1

Congratulations mrs t words can not describe how happy I am for you and mr t. Hope ur having a good time up on cloud 9 lol. 
You both deserve this so much x


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs T I am so thrilled for you and hubby! Congratulations hun you so deserve this after your long battle xxx


----------



## mollylew

Hi Mrs T,

Congratulations on your truly wonderful news!!! I am so very, very happy for you. You deserve this so much!
I just wanted to wish you every happiness for your wonderful future.

Lots of love x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## BettyBoo1

This is just the best news Mrs T, you have been such a tower of strength and inspiration to everyone on here and you will continue to be.  But in the nicest possible way it will be so great seeing to move over to the pregnancy boards, so happy for you both x x


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, congratulations to you both.  I am so very pleased for you.  xxxx


----------



## Audrey H

Mrs T - Congratulations on your    I couldn't be more happy for you, as you know anyway but I just wanted to make it official  

Mrs T is having a baby    told you that stork would be flying your way    No one deserves it more, oh and Happy Birthday for tomorrow   - what better pressie than a little bean xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else and thanks to Kara for not banning me in my absence as it it has been a long old time since I last logged on - not been feeling my old self for a while but can feel the energy levels rising  

Hope that everyone is well and happy, special hellos to Lills, Dwrgi, Bexy,Gwennie, Betty, Molly, Michelle, Sainy, Freddy, Dizzy, everyone xxxxxx

Les - wishing you all the luck for Friday and hoping to see your BFP posted too - fingers crossed xxxxxx

Adele - Congratulations on your BFP also, hope that you are feeling better too xxxxx

Lots of love, Audrey xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations Mrs T!!! woo hoo        

xxxx


----------



## kara76

Happy birthday mrs t.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say thank you so much for all your lovely words and all the messages of congratulations, you are all so kind. I still think its going to take a while to sink in completely but it has been without a doubt the best birthday I could've wished for 

Oh and thanks for the odd bubbles lol


----------



## les0090

Just blew you a birthday bubble Mrs T. Xx


----------



## Danni162

Happy Birthday mrs t hope u had a good day.


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=295725.0;wap2


----------



## Swans72

HUGE congratulations Mrs T I'm so pleased for you. I found out my BFP a day before my birthday last year and like you it was the best birthday ever x


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone,

I never come on the sight anymore as I hardly have any spare time , but was thinking about mrs t the other day 
and wanted to come and check how she's has been getting on and it's a BFP 

Beyond. Happy for you !!!!!!! U deserve it more than anyone I have met on this sight . You truly show people if u want it bad enough it will happen!! Wishing u a happy healthy pregnancy. You are going to be the best mother ever . Much love H XXXXXXXX


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sorry mrs T for the late congratulations, been changing Internet provider! 

It is the best news and am so, so pleased for you. You truly have given me renewed hope and the thought about us trying again soon too. I wish you a safe and happy pregnancy. 

We decided to leave treatment for a while and have booked a cruise over Xmas and new year, booked to go to France for the rugby and then Majorca at Easter and then after your news mrs t I think I want to cycle as soon as I can after that xxx


----------



## Emnige

*MRS T - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! WHAT A BLOODY GOOD BIRTHDAY PRESENT! *


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - wow such wonderful words, you are too kind and have brought tears to my eyes. Thank you

Dizzy - I am so glad I have given you hope. You sound like you have some wonderful plans to pick you both back up ready for the fight again. It seems so long ago we were sat next to each other at ivfwales. Trust your instincts and you'll know what's best to do

Em - loving your celebrations, I think you are a little happy for me lol

Les - how are you doing lovely? You're very nearly there now


----------



## les0090

I'm not too bad thanks Mrs T. One more day of blissful ignorance left lol. A nice busy day too so it will go quickly. Hope you're still enjoying the celebrations. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - you are doing so well avoiding testing. Think it will be the best anniversary ever for you both !


----------



## Daizymay

Les0900 - Everything crossed for you tmrw.
Mrs T - I reiterate eveything everyone has already said - I've followed your ups and downs over the years - you've been amazing support to everyone and I am soooooo pleased to hear your fabulous news - so deserved - what hope you have given us all.
DM x


----------



## Gwennie

The very best of luck for tomorrow, Les xx

Mrs T- Hope youre Ok up there, on cloud number nine!! Hope you had an extra special birthday! Xx

Evening all! Xx


----------



## josiejo

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow Les.


----------



## Danni162

Good luck for tomorrow les   fingers crossed x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - loads of luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news x


----------



## kara76

Les loads and loads of luck


----------



## les0090

Thankyou so much ladies. I'm starting to panic now and imagining it hasn't worked and have stupidly gone on google to look up spotting and bfns hoping to soften the blow if it is. I may just have to go to bed REALLY early tonight!! XXX


----------



## josiejo

Step away from Google Les!! If you do what I did and test at a silly time of the morning (3am) make sure you stay awake for at least the min time for the test to show properly!! Wishing you loads of luck again xx


----------



## jk1

Les - good luck for tomorrow xxx

Mrs T - I know I am late posting on here but I know you know how excited I am for you - I don't think I can add anything to what the other ladies have said already - apart from a big personal thank you from me - just for being there - I wish you all the happiness in the world xxx


----------



## Siany

Good luck Les xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Good luck for tomorrow Les, everything crossed that you get a positive result x


----------



## adele10495

Les goodluck in testing today x x


----------



## les0090

Well what an anniversary. It started at 3am with a lovely bunch of flowers and a BFP!!!!!! We can't quite believe it. Soooo happy. Thank you all for the well wishes. It means alot to me and definitely makes this journey easier knowing you have support.
A big thank you to Mrs T for sending those positive vibes to my embies too!!  

Babysitting a friend's 10 month old girl this morning then off out for an anniversary lunch before going to watch The Lion King in Bristol.  

Thanks again ladies. You are all FAB! XXX


----------



## kara76

Woo hoo this is just brilliant news. Congratulations and happy anniversary. No rumpy pumpy today


----------



## josiejo

Woohoo, Fantastic news Les, so happy for you. 
Happy Anniversary too, enjoy the Lion King, we are off in a fortnight to see it. Been told it is spectacular.


----------



## adele10495

Les amazing news so happy for you and Mrs T


----------



## mollylew

Hi Les,

      Congratulations!!! I am so so pleased for you!!! Absolutely wonderful news!!!!  I have been stalking you for weeks and   for you... Have a wonderful day!! 

 

Lots of love
x x x  x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Les, I just knew it was your time. I'm thrilled for you, have a fab day celebrating x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Wow Les, sounds like a fantastic start to anniversary and like you are going to have a lovely day.  Big congratulations to you and DH


----------



## Danni162

Congratulations les     what a fantastic way to celebrate x


----------



## HJones0809

Congratulations Les!! What a wonderful anniversary pressy!!xx


----------



## Gwennie

Lovely news Les! Enjoy the  double celebrations and congratulations!

Mrs T- hope the news is sinking in!! Still smiling 

TGIF! 

Gwen x


----------



## Siany

Congratulations Les on your BFP and happy anniversary. X

Mrs T, how are things on cloud 9? X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - hope you had a fab day yesterday. Bet you were grinning all day. Did you phone and book your scan?

Thanks for all your thoughts ladies. I've been too scared to get onto cloud 9 this last week and been petrified that I would repeat the chemical pregnancy. But I have been having some symptoms and had another blood test yesterday to confirm levels are rising so we are feeling a bit more reassured now. It's going to be a long wait til scan!


----------



## les0090

Thats great news Mrs T. I know what you mean about being worried. I have a scan booked for 5th  November and am going away on Wednesday so I have bought 2 clearblue digital tests to take with me to test if my levels are going the right way. Its still really worrying isnt it. So glad you r still ok tho. Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - just a word of warning on the digitals, not everyone gets the rise that you would expect. I did one this week and still showed 1-2 weeks a week after my first test so got myself into a right state thinking it was all going wrong. Most people get the rise as expected but would rather warn you just in case x


----------



## les0090

Thats good to know mrs t. Thanks for the warning. I think as long as it doesnt go down I will be happy. What symptoms are you getting? And when is your scan? Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Scan was booked for 31st October pm but might change it nearer the time as I will be needing more intralipids all being well. As for symptoms sore and swollen boobs, lots of twinges, a bit of heartburn (but that could be nerves lol).


----------



## les0090

Ha ha! I know what you mean about the nerves. Xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Just read your news Les0090 - you go girl!!!!! So pleased for u. xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Les...  how on earth did I manage to miss this news!.... WHOOP WHOOP... This is such a happy time for so many at the moment.

I hope everyone gets their own much deserved happy time soon xxx. Congrats again Les.. Brilliant, just brilliant x


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Les - so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## les0090

Thankyou jk and lills. I'm still at the I cant believe it stage. Dont know when it will sink in. Hope you are both ok. Lills when are u off to spain? Xx


----------



## lillsbills

Flights booked for Thursday, transfer booked for Friday ... "Gulp"


----------



## Gwennie

Glad to hear that things are moving quickly for you Lills, will be crossing everything for you X

Les and Mrs T- hope the nerves are settling and the lovely news is sinking in! Take Care x

Hiya  everyone


----------



## Redkay75

Les - I posted to the DE thread but HUGE conmgrats again       

Mrs T - After so long not stalking you lot I am over the moon the read such good news. It brought a tear to my eye to read you got a   such fantatsic news! I knew the orange nipple tassles would apy off at some point!   I did even up your bubbles automatically and then read your post about keeping them odd   again HHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEE congratulations   

Lills bills - Enjoy Valencia they ar every efficient at IVI not as personable as CRGW but then who is?  

Kara - sorry to hear you are stepping down as moderator but entirely understandable! hope to try and keep up with you on the other thread p&p in wales.

Hi to Dwrgi, Bexy, Jk, etc. long time no speak but you're all in my thoughts so often.


----------



## Ravan

Evening ladies.I dont get to post on here any more,just so busy with the house and Sam....but so glad I had the urge to take a looky looky!

Mrs T and Les OMFG!!!!!! well done both!!! Im doing the funky dance here! 

       

So so happy to see your news,been a long time coming....but so glad to read it.Take it easy and enjoy every second   

Lills good luck and fingers crossed   

Love to you all as always


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - you know I'm so excited for you this week and can't wait to hear your news 

K - lovely to hear from you. Thanks for the congrats, not sure if it was the orange tassels lol but I love the sentiment. Wow, not long left for you now. Hope that they've exaggerated her measurements, look forward to hearing your news soon 

Ravan - hello stranger. OMFG indeed pmsl. Loving the funky dance. Hope you are all well

Gwennie - nerves defo aren't settling here yet, still seems too good to be true after so long

JosieJo - how's my pregnant buddy? Not long to wait now to find out how many he he

Les - still grinning? 

Adele - good luck for scan tomorrow

Danni - how are you doing? Only a week til your scan now, bet you can't wait 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Danni162

Adele- good luck for the scan tomorrow

Mrs t & les - how u both feeling? Has it sunk in yet? 

I went to have bloods done and they are doubling well- can not wait for the scan next week now. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T my preggers buddy, how are you? I am getting very nervous now. Need that Fast Forward button right now lol Though I am sure you are wanting it more than me right now. Have you had any more birthday celebrations this weekend?


Adele, loads of luck for tomorrow.


Danni, great news on your bloods, what day is your scan?


Les, has it sunk in? How was the Lion King?


Lills wishing you loads of luck for this week.


How is everyone else?


I am just getting ready to go out for dinner then to see Greg Davies in Cardiff. Had indigestion all afternoon so not sure how much I am going to enjoy dinner but I am seeing it as a positive. DH and I rarely go out so we are a little over excited, saying that he has just fallen asleep on the sofa like on old man lol 
Only 3 more sleeps until my scan


----------



## BettyBoo1

Lills - hope everything goes well this week, best of luck.

Les - hop you have a lovely holiday

Good luck for all the ladies having/waiting for scans this week


----------



## adele10495

Just updating everyone had scan today measuring 7 weeks and 2 days due date 1st june next scan on 5th november at 920    to everyone xx


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Adele, must have been wonderful seeing the heartbeat. How are you feeling now?


My GP has been kind enough to prescribe Gestone, Proynova and Steroids for me, I dropped prescription into the Pharmacy this morning and checked they would supply the needles and syringes but they won't with out them on a prescription!! Went to the GP surgery and they won't supply them and told me to go back to where I have got them previously. Don't get me wrong I am so thankful they are prescribing the Gestone but how do they expect me to administer it, all very odd. Will speak to the clinic on Wednesday as will need to sort out sharps box also.

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## kara76

Adele congratulations

Josie my gp would never give needles and syrings but did prescribe small diabectc ones which don't hold much fluid

Hope everyone else is well

How's cycling atm


----------



## josiejo

What did you do for your green needles then Kara? I assume the clinic will be able to sort them out along with a sharps box.


----------



## kara76

Yes I had to get from clinic


----------



## adele10495

Thanks everyone for the congratulations still scared at the moment.


Josie- I hope all goes well on wednesday


----------



## Siany

Congratulations Adele x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry to bring bad news but I'm devastated to say its all over for us again. I had a bit of a bleed yesterday so went to clinic today for scan and bloods and it was confirmed that we have/are losing the pregnancy. We are completely devastated, were only just beginning to believe we were pregnant. Should've known it was too good to be true

Good luck tomorrow Jo x


----------



## lillsbills

Dear Mrs T and Mr T - you know only too well that words cannot express how we all feel for you both, all I can do is send you both the biggest, squishiest hugs and cuddles I can xxx


----------



## les0090

Mrs T words can't describe how sorry I am for you and your dh.  xxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T, as Lills and Les have just said, there are no words. So truly sorry to hear your news, feel for you so much. Have been, and will be, thinking of you both   xx


----------



## kellysteve

mrs t i am so sorry to hear this really sad news my heart goes out to you and mr t ... big hugs and lots of thoughts being sent your way xx


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T,  I really cannot put into words how truly sorry I am for you and DH, I really wish there was something I could do or say that would help. 
You are very much in my thoughts and I am here anytime.  


xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u know how very sorry I am for you and mr t. So so sad


----------



## Queenie1

Mrs t and mr t I am so so very sorry words fail me totally devastated for u and mr t. Thinking of you both. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, I am so so sorry to hear your news. X


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T , so very, very sorry, can't imagine how you are feeling again. Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Danni162

Mrs t so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you both


----------



## sammy75

mrs t i am so gutted and devasted beyond words to have read your news today and i cant believe how cruel and unfair life is treating you atm.  just dont know what else to say other than i hope you and mr t can somehow once again get each other through such a horrible time. take care xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

What devasting news Mrs T, it is so painful and unbelievably sad    Try and take care of each other to get through each day, you are both in my thoughts x x x


----------



## Daizymay

Mrs T...      x


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t sooo very sorry to hear ur sad news thoughts go out to u xxx


----------



## magz1

so sorry mrs T xx


----------



## adele10495

Mrs T- I am so sorry to hear your sad news   and If I remember you have some frosties left so when you feel ready can give it another go maybe   


Josie- Hope all went well today   


Les- Hope your ok


----------



## sammy75

josie hope all went well with scan today.

hope everyone else is doing ok with your journeys and thinking of all of you going through tough times atm.


----------



## jk1

Mrs t - xxxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t thought are with u huni,u know this

Josie


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, sending loads of hugs, you are still very much in my thoughts.


Les, how are you feeling?


Danni not long now until your scan.


Well we were very lucky today to see a lovely little heartbeat on the screen. I really cannot believe it. I have passed on the good news to my parents, sister, brother and niece as we received not so good news yesterday about my Dad. It has been just the tonic we all needed and I believe this will help my Dad get well.


Thank you all for your support, I know I haven't posted much but I do feel like I know you all from reading.


Wishing you all your dreams come true


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - you know how happy I am for you

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for such kind words. I have had so many messages, PM's and texts checking up on me. It really means a lot to have so much support


----------



## lillsbills

And we are off, 8 embies... Viva Espania and all that. Transfer 12.30 Friday..fingers crossed.

Mrs T bone,   glad to report avoided physical contact with the snake even though Matt tried to get me to touch it... Euch! The snake that is, he tried to get me to touch the snake not his todger! Damnnn... Lol!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills that's fantastic news - the embies not the snake. I'm with you all the way lovely


----------



## kara76

Lill great news on the embryos. I'm glad your not touching todgers lol

Mrs t I fell asleep and was gona message u


----------



## josiejo

Lills that is great news, wishing you loads of luck for transfer.  I just about chocked on my cookie reading about snakes and todgers lol


----------



## Gwennie

Lills- great news, will be crossing everything for you! Good luck for tomorrow- stay away from snakes! x

Josie- So pleased for you, must be an amazing experience to see that grainy scan. Take care of yourself x

Mrs T- been thinking about you lots, hope you're able to feel a tiny bit stronger day by day x

Kara- haven't had a chance to thank you for all your hard work on this thread- enjoy that bit of extra time x

Hope you're all OK. Day 2 of stimms for me, three injections this time  . Knowing how brave you lovely ladies have been and continue to be,  is in my thoughts as I tackle Round 2 xx


----------



## Siany

Lills, good luck for your transfer tomorrow. xx

Mrs T,  

Gwennie, good luck with round 2.  xx


----------



## jk1

Lills - good luck today xxx

Josiejo - over the moon for you Hun xxx

Mrs t - xxxx

We are just waiting for af to start this month so we can work out when we start down regging - feels like I spend my life waiting.....

Love and hugs all xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Lills - best of luck today, hope transfer goes well x

Gwennie - ouch, three a day does not sound fun, hope they are going okay x

Josiejo - fantastic news about the scan, hope your dad is getting better x

Jo - I am with you on this blasted waiting game, I need AF to arrive by Thurs or else treatment will have to be delayed until after christmas. Hope she turns up soon x

Mrs T - thinking of you x x 

Hi Siany lovely, hope you are okay x


----------



## Danni162

Lills- best of luck for today 

Mrs t - hope you are feeling better x

Betty & jo - hope af turns up soon for you both 

Josiejo- congratulations on the scan is great news.

Sorry I have been away for a whole feeling rough at the moment- going for scan on Monday  can not wait want to see if everything is ok.


----------



## Gwennie

Lills, Hope you and your lovely cargo are ok. Take care xx

Mrs T, youre in my thoughts xx

Danni, sorry to hear youre not feeling well. Roll on Monday for you xx

Betty- fingers crossed things get moving before Thursday. Law of Sod   xx

Hia Siany, Kara and everyone else xx


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - Thinking of you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - good luck for scan tomorrow

Gwennie - hope the stimming is going well. Good luck for first scan

Adele - glad scan went well

Lills - 2 days into the 2ww already, can't wait to hear all about it when you get chance

JosieJo - hope you've had a great weekend

Betty - really hope AF shows up soon so you are on the way again

Jo - hope AF comes soon for you too, our whole life is a series of waiting isn't it


----------



## jk1

Danni - good luck for tmrw xxx

Lills - hope you are relaxing!! xxx

Mrs T - hope this weekend has been well.......you know.....'ok' xxxxx

Betty - we are having our tx in January but not sure when we will start down regging - soon I hope as I feel kind of in limbo land at the moment (I should be used to it by now!!)

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend - can't believe its going to be Monday again tmrw!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## adele10495

lillbills- I read the article I am so glad I didn't have that choice 3 years ago otherwise my son would of been seen as bad embryo as he has 47 chromsomes because of having Down Syndrome and he is perfect and so is his twin sister who doesn't have Down Syndrome. I am not having a go at you just expressing my opinion.


----------



## lillsbills

Adele - I would never mean to cause any offence, it was just I thought an article that some people may find interesting. Perhaps I'm guilty of not fully understanding the implications that the article brings up. 
Removed it just in case.. Xx

Mod Note: I have reinstated the article in the News part of the forum where it can be respectfully discussed.   http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296325.0


----------



## sammy75

i think the treatment would be very beneficial to those women who have had to go through more than 3 cycles of ivf with still no success as like the article says if screening reveals that they will never produce embryo's good enough to develop normally then they are just throwing huge quantites of money away where as if you new after having a few cycles then you could use that money to go down de route where you would be alot more likely of achieving a normal and healthy baby.

adele, can totally see your point also and im sure your little boy is adorable but i don't think they mean to rule out woman having downs children but i do think it would save alot of women the heartache esp when there are many women going through maybe 7+ treatments to still not be successful. we have been fortunate to have success with only a couple of attempts. so i think this is prob going to cause alot of mixed reactions.

hope everyone is doing ok, danni hope scan went well today.


----------



## kara76

I think it would of been a treatment I would have used. After multiply cycles, 2 miscarriage and unexplained infertility for many years (before my tubes were busted ) 

Adele I understand your point but you are in a very different situation.


----------



## jk1

Hi Ladies - just a quick one - just trying to think of things that we've not tried yet (i think the list is getting shorter!) - has anyone been to see a Chinese herbalist? Does anyone know if they can do any harm? xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk I think it wise to avoid chinese medicine while cycling as it can effect the meds.


----------



## adele10495

Lillbills- You have nothing to apologise for and I didn't take offence I was just expressing my opinion x   


Sammy- I know what your trying to say I still wouldn't of went for it anyway


Kara- I am entitled to express my opinion and yes I am in a totally different situation with one child being DISABLED thanks 


Danni- I hope all went well today


----------



## kara76

Adele why take offence at my comment? Seems like you can expressed your views yet get annoyed when someone else does. Like you I am entitled to MY views. 

You haven't been through multiply failed ivf cycles like I haven't and never will be in your position that is all I was expressing


----------



## jk1

Thanks Kara - a couple of people have mentioned them to me but I had a funny feeling about them - glad I asked!! xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Jo- i tried chinese meds, still got left over ones in the cupboard. I did check with Amanda about them, she said it was best not to try as they are unregulated and you can't be sure of the amounts, ingrediants etc... And i must admit when I was using them I stuggled, you have to take massive quantities xx


----------



## kara76

Jk what are you throwing into the mix this cycle?


----------



## josiejo

JK, what supplements are you taking? I will try and get a list together of the ones I took this time but I imagine you are already taking most of them. I took a lot from Angel bump's protocol thread. No idea if they done the trick or not. 


Danni, how did you get on today?


----------



## kara76

I didn't take a massive amount

High dose omega 3 fish oils
Pregnacare conception
Brazil nuts
Pomergranate juice
Milk (while stimming)

Luke took well man


----------



## jk1

This cycle we are doing:

ICSI + IMSI
Intralipids
Acupuncture
Womb relaxant
Assisted Hatching
(not having embryogen this time as we are sure our embryos don't like it!!)

I am currently taking:
Fish oils
Sanatogen mum to be (pregnacare gives me a headache!)
L'arginine
Vit B Complex
Co enzyme Q10
Manuka honey & cinnamon & milk
Brazil nuts

DH is on:
Wellman conception
Vit C 
Fish Oils

Meds wise I think I will be on:
Suprecur
Menopur 225iu (or 300iu if I can convince Amanda I need more now I'm a year older!)
Steroids
Gestone or Prontogest (whatever is available at the time!)
Cyclogest

I think thats it - we are trying to mirror our cycle from July last year which was our most successful.

We are also considering having a freeze all and having a FET rather than a fresh as I read somewhere that they think it might be better...... can't think of anything else that we are doing at the moment.


----------



## jk1

Oh and as you know I like to wear something orange when having tx along with rose quartz and doing my zita west cd.....hahaha 8 cycles and I will do ANYTHING!!!!! hahahah xxxx


----------



## kara76

We did icsi last cycle, womb relaxant, steriods, clexane and gestone. I would chat to lyndon about the freeze all thing as that's a tricky one for sure for me I always thought fresh was better yet I've also seem frozen cycles work better for people.

I think as long as you feel u are doing all u can this is what matters most


----------



## josiejo

This is what I took this time - 



Omega 3 Fish oil
Co-enzyme Q10 
Selenium
Bee Propolis up to EC (it stinks lol found it hard to swallow)
Pregnacare Conception
Vitamin D
Zinc
Turmeric capsules - I was taking these anyway for my Crohns but someone on here told me she took them for immune issues
I am sure there were a couple of others but cannot think what they were.


Brazil nuts
Didn't take Pom juice this time as I couldn't face it.


Small glass of pure pineapple juice every morning after transfer


Husband took all of the same except the Bee propolis and Turmeric. He also took the Wellman conception tabs, got the duo pack of both male and female ones from Boots.
He ate loads of nuts for extra Selenium and that seems to have helped his swimmers a lot.




I also had Intralipids and 20mg steroids.


I have read about FET being better as your body isn't under as much stress from all the meds. I have a friend who had a number of cycles and the one that worked was a natural FET.

As Kara says as long as you feel you are doing all you can that is what matters.


----------



## jk1

Thanks ladies - I have tried bee propolis before but decided that it counter acted the intralipds - well in my head anyway!! hahaha 

Grrrrr why is it soooo hard to know what to do for the best!! xxx

I think I am just worrying as this will be our last OE cycle before we move onto DE so want to make this one as perfect as it can be xxx


Kara - when I mentioned about the freeze all to Amanda she said 'we'll see' so i might not be allowed!! hahaha xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - hope all was well with scan

Lills - good to have you home. You know I'm rooting for you and wishing the next couple of weeks away

Adele - it's a shame you were offended by other people having an opinion when you expressed yours so strongly. For people like me who relentlessly go through cycles and now two early miscarriages I would embrace anything that would give me a chance of being a mother and I would have hoped that any FF would sympathise with that

Jk1 - I did the same in this cycle, tried to replicate my most successful cycle exactly and it ended up being the closest we've got. The pressure of a last cycle is so horrible hun. Try not to think that way. Im not sure about the freeze all option, I think I would be afraid to take the risk personally but I would just say be guided by Amanda & Lyndon. Here is the link to my protocol from that Dec cycle if its any interest :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277397.0

Hi everyone else


----------



## kara76

I think there's a lot to be said for the 'perfect cycle' I had numerous perfect ones which turnt out as bfn yet my worst made moo! Yet we did do everything possible.

I think as long as you feel u are doibg all u can that's a bonus. its hard for me sometimes as I truely still feel the pain and yet I'm not there. U must keep fighting


----------



## jk1

Thanks ladies - you are right - my big thing is that I don't want to look back and think I wish I'd done things differently or tried something else............no regrets xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No regrets is my mantra Jo! It's so important to feel like you have given it everything you could. I really pray this is your time hun x


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - thank you - and you know how much I want the same for you xxxx


----------



## Danni162

Just a quick update from me as phone is not working correctly - scan went well 1 baby with a strong heartbeat  off to bed now will do full post tomorrow x


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Danni xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Danni


----------



## kara76

Danni that's wonderful news. Well done


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Danni


----------



## lillsbills

Fabulous news Danni - congrats xx.


----------



## Charlotte022

I think I can join you here now, I'm with Crgw too, I have been seeing Yvonne she's a lovely woman & I don't think I could have a better person to support us, I had my treatment planning appointment this afternoon & I have got tablets to start on tomorrow, with collection set for 21st of January, we are doing the long protocol, we are doing icsi x


----------



## les0090

Danni - that's fantastic news!! I am so pleased for you. Hope the rest of the pregnancy is less stressful for you than the beginning was! XXX

Welcome Charlotte - you will find so much support here on this thread. Everyone is so helpful.

Welcome back jo and loads of luck for your cycle.

Mrs T hope you are doing ok. X  

Hi everyone else. Just enjoyed a lovely day at the beach in 30 degree heat here in Barbados. Too many mosquitoes for my liking tho. I'm constantly itching!!

XXX


----------



## Danni162

Thanks all 

Welcome Charlotte this is a great site with a lot of help and advice - good luck with your cycle. 

Les - glad you are having a good time you deserve it. 

Jk- good luck for this cycle x


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies - looks like its quiet on here at the moment - hope everyone is ok, xxx


----------



## les0090

Hi jk. Yes it is isn't it. I am hovering in the background to see how things are. How are things with you? Any dates yet? Xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Les,  No dates yet - I thought it would be after my October AF but Amanda said to call after my November one now so about 4 weeks to wait till we get dates.....can't believe we are going to do it all over again.......

Hope all is well with you xxx


----------



## josiejo

JK, wishing you all the luck in the world for your next cycle. I bet 4 week wait seems like forever when you are desperate to get going.


Les, how was your holiday? When is your scan?


Hi to everyone else


----------



## jk1

Thanks Josiejo - hope you are well,

Mrs T, Bexy, Siany, Amanda - thinking of you all xxx


Lils - hows you? xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Hey Jo... Hanging in there..otd is friday,  
Clinic emailed today we have 3 day 3's and 2 day 6, so feel a little bit better knowing that.

A month? Pah! Will fly by... What about christmas though...might be nice for you both not to have to think about it and to be able to let your hair own for a while?

Hi everyone else, hope you all ok out there in ff land xx


----------



## jk1

Oh thats good - sounds really positive!!  This will be the third Christmas that we've not been able to drink - I don't mind but Kev isn't impressed - I keep trying to tell him its a small sacrifice!! hahahah xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

JK1 - It's strange not being able to have a drink at Xmas, its big bothering my husband though as he doesn't drink! I only have the occasional glass of port or bailies but I have given up, the bailes truffles in the shop are tempting however I refuse to give in!
Jo - good luck for test day!
Lills bills - at least you have got some ebbies I hope it goes well for u!
Danni congrats
How are you Mrs T? 
Hello to any one I have missed.
AFM I am waiting for AF to arrive so I can get on with BCP, baseline scan is scheduled for 7th Jan & estimated egg collection is 21st of Jan, just a bit nervous about doing the synaryle while they are shut for Xmas but I don't have a fear of needles so I'm hoping I will be fine! Just told work I will be off for January, some of them know I'm doing ivf but the don't know when but the manager has been find about it, not that he can do much as I own the place I just don't like leaving people in the lurch with out adequet cover. 
I hope everyone is ok as it has been a bit quiet on here x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Just want to wish Lills massive good luck with testing today, got everything crossed for you x x

Will post more later.


----------



## lillsbills

Sorry guys for late post, poas last night with a bfp!!!!  Just got the bloods back from the clinic showing 190 they said anything over 20 is good... *gulp*

Not getting too excited yet, we all know there is a lot more hurdles to get over, but this for me will do for now  

Hope your all doing ok and hanging in there.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Yippee great news lills, take care xx


----------



## Audrey H

Lills - Big hugs and huge congratulations to you and DH on your    

So glad we went out to Valencia, it was worth every penny  

Keep positive and keep me posted    xxxxx

Hello to everyone else, hope all is well.  I will be back xxxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Lills- fantastic news, so pleased for you! Congratulations  

Hiya lovely Audrey- hope you and bump are doing well  

Happy Friday ladies, hello to Betty, Jo, Dizzy, Charlotte, Les, Betty, Josie, Kara xx

 Mrs T, hope youre doing OK xx

Just wanted you to know we had two embryos tranfered today, 3 day transfer. They are much better quality than the last ones, and assisted hatching on them both so, a long way to go still, but very thankful and relieved tonight. 

Love Gwen xx


----------



## lillsbills

Come on - lets all do the embie snuggle dance for Gwennie... Snuggle in little embies... Fingers crossed x


----------



## Gwennie

Thanks Lills- nothing too energtic please, you've got a very precious cargo on board!!!!!


----------



## kara76

Lills that's wonderful news congratulations


----------



## Charlotte022

Congrats lills x


----------



## Dwrgi

Lills-I am completely over the moon for you!  Wonderful, brilliant news, I have tears in my eyes!!!!!  You clever, clever girl!!!!  HUGE     and lots and lots of love for a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!  I'll have a drink for you tonight, lovely lady!     P.S.  Do you mean that you have frosties too (earlier post re. day 3 and day 5s??).

Gwennie-HUGE luck for your two embies getting all snuggled in!  Pob lwc i ti, cariad, Axxxx

Hello everybody!  How are you all?

Lots of love to everybody, and mahoosive smoochy cwtches to Mrs T, Kara, Bexy, Siany, Audrey, and all my old muckers!!!


----------



## josiejo

Fantastic news Lills, congratulations.


Gwennie, congrats on being pupo, I hope the next 2 weeks go nice a quickly for you.


Hope everyone has a great weekend xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - as you know I'm thrilled for you and it's great you have frosties for siblings too. Your news has put a smile on my face this week. Now you know my thoughts, enjoy every minute. Can't wait to come to the scan lol

Audrey - good to see you posting. Thanks for keeping me up to date and checking in on me 

Charlotte - welcome to the thread. It's usually busier here but don't worry you'll get loads of support through treatment

JosieJo - hi Hun, so glad all is going well and remember no calling my Robbie an idiot or we'll be falling out!

Jo - hang in there Hun, not much longer to wait 

Les - not long til scan now, hope all is well

Betty - how are you doing Hun? 

Gwennie - well you kept that quiet! Sorry I haven't checked in on you, it's been a tough couple of weeks. Glad to hear everything has gone to plan and really hope the next couple of weeks flies by for you

Danni & Adele - hope all is well

Dwrgi - thanks for the cwtches, much appreciated my radiator 

Kara - as always thanks for being an amazing support, you really are an angel 

Hi everyone else

Thanks for those asking after me. Sorry I haven't been around much. In all honesty it's been the toughest couple of weeks, even DH is really struggling and he usually moves on quite quickly. I've been a complete mess, just about holding it together in work or when with family but crying a lot at home. The weekend was really hard, it should've been our scan on Saturday - the happiest day of our lives - but instead it was just a reminder of what a failure I am. I just cant seem to be able to pick myself up like I usually do. I know it'll get better in time but for now I'm struggling


----------



## lillsbills

MRS T BONE,  Failure, FAILURE! I have never heard such a load of nonsense come out of such an intelligent mouth!  Right, I'm gonna go and get my docs out woman, prepare for one huge ar*e whooping!

You are no failure, your  amazing, and you WILL get there xxx


----------



## josiejo

Well said Lills. 
You are going to have an angry mob after you now Mrs T  . You are not in any shape or form a failure!!!! You WILL get your dream and it will be the most wanted and loved baby. Seriously really do not think of yourself in that way, you really aren't. xxxx


PS Robbie is ok now, just not back in the post TT days lol I am well jealous you are going to see him.


----------



## Gwennie

Mrs T, I agree completely agree with Lills and Josie, you are by no means a failure.
You are one hell of a strong, determined and compassionate woman who, as Josie as said, IS destined to be a Mam.
Your feelings at the moment are totally understandable, but are not a reflection of who-or what, you are. I really hope that, as time goes on, that you will regain that strength and courage that I,and everyone else on this thread,  associates  you with   xx

PS- No docs in this house but if Lills needs a hand ar*e whooping, I'm the woman for the job


----------



## Dwrgi

I'm good at a%se whooping too, so, so far, there's a few of us!!!  Mrs T., we'll have you smiling in no time!


----------



## les0090

Well I'm glad I logged on. Lills FANTASTIC news on your bfp. I am so thrilled for you. Well done. Xx

MrscT. So sorry u are feeling like that at the moment. Do you have a next plan to focus on cos that always seems to help. I do hope you feel better soon. Always thinking of you.    

Hi to all. Back home now in the nice cool weather with no mosquitoes. Lovely. Scan on Monday so hoping they see something!!

Xxxx


----------



## Siany

Congratulations Lills - fantastic news.  x

Les, good luck for your scan on Monday. x

Gwennie, congratulations on being PUPO. x

Mrs T, sending you    .

Hi to JK, Dwrgi, Charlotte, Josiejo, Audrey and Betty.


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Just a quick update from me after the scan. Well it's twins!!! Couldn't believe our eyes when we saw them. They measure the right size and have good heartbeats so   they can stay strong for us. We are over the moon to say the least.

Hope everyone is well. I will post properly in the next couple of days.

XXXXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow, congrats Les!


----------



## mollylew

Les - Congratulations!!! Absolutely wonderfull news! I am so pleased for you x x x x x

Lills - Congratulations on your BFP! Hope you are coping on the lonest wait ever to the first scan! x x x

Hi to everyone else- x x x x


----------



## josiejo

Les, wow congratulations xx


Mrs T


----------



## lillsbills

Les.. Fanflippintastic    Gooooooo team Les 

Molly,  thanks, feel quite calm for some strange reason sort of what will be will be..mind you, who am I kidding, think i'm just pretending to be calm.. ..haaaa... Let crazy time commence part 2. See even this update doesn't make sense.. Opps


----------



## Gwennie

Lovely news Les- congratulations!! Bet you are over the moon! X

Lills- hope you are doing OK - not too crazy I hope! x

Evening Josie and Molly, hope you are well x

Mrs T- how are you? Thinking of you x

G xx


----------



## Danni162

Congratulations lills hope the 2 weeks fly by.

Les - wow twins  fab news bet you are both so happy. Congratulations

Sorry I have been quiet been a stressful few weeks have been bleeding went for scan today 9 weeks all ok no problems feel much better. I am waiting now for the 12 week scan on 20th November.

I want to thank everyone on here for all your help over the last year this forum makes so much difference x x


----------



## mollylew

Lills -     I am so impressed that you are calm!! You're doing so well pretending. Everyone says enjoy every minute, which is excellent advice, but its so hard! I drove myself  !! I hope it flies by for you x x x

Danni - I am so glad that all was well on your 9 week scan after your scare. It is such a tense time without added worries. Not long to 20th x x x 

Gwennie - How are your coping on the dreaded 2ww? I hope your 2 embies are snuggling in nicely.
I am fine thankyou, 13 weeks today so I think I am feeling a little less  ... 

I don't post often but I am always thinking of you and I check in regularly to see how you are doing.

Lots of love x x x x x


----------



## Siany

Les, that's fantastic news!


----------



## kara76

Les that's wonderful news well done

Mrs t bone bone bone I so need to give u an **** whipping and not in the kinky way. No way r u a failure but I know that's how your feeling right now so massive hugs. Its gona take some time to get through this, getting over it might not happen for a very long time but soon we need to pick up and look ahead and together we can do this. Love ya


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - congrats

Lills - you, calm. Yeah right lol. You got a date yet ?

Hi everyone. Sorry for upsetting you all with my talk of being a failure, just being honest. I probably shouldn't have posted on Friday because I was having a bit of a meltdown - think it all caught up with me. The rather strong reactions from you lot are a good reminder of all the support I have though. 

Kara - I love that you refer to us moving forward as 'we' and 'together'. You really are one amazing friend and I love ya more lol


----------



## Siany

Mrs T - there is no need to apologise.  This is where we can be truly honest and open whether feeling high or low.  This is where we don't have to pretend that we are ok. You know how much we care and we are here for you during the lows and highs.  xxx


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, really you have nothing to say sorry for. You didn't upset anyone just made us more concerned for you. Siany has put it perfectly. We will all always be here for you. xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Gwennie how are you? any news? 

Hello to any other cyclers who are at Crgw at the moment, I seems a bit quiet on here at the moment.

I am due to have my baseline scan on the 7th of January so just waiting to down regulate now as I start my injections on the 22nd of December.

I am also looking for a bit of advice about the sedation for egg collection, if there are any previous Crgw cyclers reading if you wouldn't mind sharing your experiences of that part of the egg collection I would be most grateful x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Charlotte, after going through many egg collections, you get totally sedated through back of hand and I have never remembered any part of egg collection. Wake up in their lovely rooms and get treated to tea and toast! It is painless the whole process and for me I have only have mild period like aches afterwards. 

Knowing I am totally sedated makes me very relaxed each time and I even have sedation for egg transfer too as I have a low pain threshold and panic about any procedure. So Amanda is great and sedated me every time. Good luck x


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks for your reply, I haven't seen the rooms but they sound nice, did you have your own room? How long were you allowed to stay in the room after the procedure? Was your partner allowed in to the room where you were recovering? Thanks for answering me & putting my mind at ease xxx


----------



## magz1

yes u have your own room, they are nice. your partner can stay with u and your allowed to stay as long as u need. crgw are a brill team xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Yes as mags said lovely private rooms with flat screen tvs. Comfy beds with duvets. My husband and any other person I wanted was allowed to stay in the room as long as they wanted during father the procedure and they kept him topped up with tea, toast and biscuits which kept him happy! X


----------



## dizzywizzy

That should have said during and after procedure, predictive text! X


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks for your replies that's brilliant to know! I know they say that most people spend an hour after the procedure but I tend to get a bit dizzy if i have been laying down for a while due to being deaf so thanks for putting my mind at rest x


----------



## Danni162

Hi Charlotte I have had 2 egg collections at crgw I tend to wake up during the procedure but feel no pain. The rooms are lovey - there is no time limit on how long you are there. Last time my blood pressure kept dropping (could not find out why and never did) so I was there in recovery about 4 hours. First time I was out within an hour. Your partner will be there when you wake up and you have a private room so no sharing.I am the biggest wimp going and I have done it twice and would not worry about doing it again. Good luck x


----------



## Charlotte022

Danni162 thanks for the reply, 4hours Gosh that's a long time! X


----------



## sweeties1

hello everyone. just wanted some advise. im starting a new ivf cycle EC booked for 14th Jan hopefully. has anyone taken bee pollen and royal jelly before their ivf? i have been reading some conflicting advise on-line so not sure whether to take it or not. when do you start taking it and do you carry on taking it throughout  stimulating etc.
would be really grateful for some help on this subject.


----------



## staceyemma

hi sweeties just wanted to wish you good luck for your cycle.
Im having egg collection on 28th January.
I took Royal Jelly on my last cycle and I'm unable to tell you if it helped or not sorry.
Yes you do take it throughout stimming and stop at egg colelction I'm sure...

this cycle I won't be taking it
xx


----------



## Danni162

Sweetie sorry I can not help did not take anything during my 2 ivfs only a vitamin a day. Good luck for you cycle

Staceyemma - good luck for your second cycle x


----------



## staceyemma

Danni- thank you   xx


----------



## sweeties1

thank you guys! good luck too staceyemma. xx


----------



## magz1

hi, it`s gone really quiet on here lately, well we`ve decided to do x1 last round of ivf in february to try for a sibling for my little man. Anyone got any good tips for vitamins, diet ect.. they want to pass on has i`m now 43 using my own eggs. thanks in advance magz xx


----------



## beckha

Hello everyone. We go to an open evening at CRGW on the 6th dec. 

We are looking at doing egg share IVF. 

Hope you don't mind me joining. 

x


----------



## Dwrgi

Helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  Where has everybody gone??        

Beckha, how did your open evening go?  Everybody at CRGW is fab, you will be so pleased you chose them!  Good luck!  x

Ta ta for now everybody!  Hope everybody is okay??


----------



## jk1

Hi All,

Amanda - I was thinking its gone really quiet on here too! How are you? xx

Hope everyone is ok - can't believe how fast Christmas is approaching!

Jo xxx


----------



## donnaw

Ladies I'm back!

Af started today start down regging 29th Sept and ec w/c28th Jan x

Keeping everything crossed this time! 

Hope ur all.good xx


----------



## jk1

Good luck Donna xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Donna your dates are identical to mine!


----------



## donnaw

Wow staceyemma so they are xx


----------



## magz1

goodluck stacey and donna, i`m hoping to start short protocol following february af xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks magz  
Donna- Good luck for ur cycle have you had baseline scan date yet?


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi sorry I haven't been on here for a while, I'm starting down reg on 22nd December  with baseline on 7th jan & estimated EC 21st Jan! Good luck to everyone starting now x


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Charlotte! 

Youre a week ahead of me and Donna


----------



## donnaw

Waiting for planning pack to arrive so no scan date yet x just think our babies could be concieved next to each other lol xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Donna I never had a planning pack everything was done in planning appointments with nurse so that's different, can you let me know what is in it please? 

Donna & Stacey Emma what dates do you have for baseline scan & estimated EC?

Charlotte x


----------



## staceyemma

Donna that made me laugh   hee hee  

Charlotte my baseline scan is 14th Jan Egg collection 28th Jan xxx


----------



## donnaw

The pack just says what date u start treatment, dates for scans etc.

Omg staceyemma, my baseline is 14/01 and ec w/c 28th jan we r exactly the same xx


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,

I am thinking about starting donor egg treatment at CRGW and wanted to see what your experiences are and also do you have any idea of success rates. Iwas also wondering is there a hotel near the clinic that you would suggest staying. I have never been in Wales so do not know the area at all. All thoughts greatly appreciated!!!

Many thanks

Julia


----------



## magz1

hi julia there`s a premier inn right next to it, which does a lovely cooked breakfast (me & hubby have used it number of occasions). I`m sure they have their success rates on their website, i know we had success 1st time and i was 42, i`m going for a 2nd try, i`m nearly 44 and success rates are at 5% dont know if that helps you. mary xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Magz-do you mean 5% for OWN egg IVF?  I understood that DE IVF success rates were 67% ish.

Julia-the clinic is amazing, and there are a number of women on here who have had positive outcomes after using CRGW for DE-read back through the journal.  I am thinking of doing DE in March ish, when new batch of eggs arrive from Russia!  Good luck!


----------



## magz1

hi dwrgi, yes i mean with own eggs, sorry. xxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Started DR this morning Supercure injections were really easy & I nearly felt a thing it defiantly didn't hurt! X


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry that should say bearly felt a thing silly predictive text! X


----------



## donnaw

Well done charlotte I start mine next sat again x drink plenty of water as suprecur didn't hurt me at all either but I did have headaches for a couple of days after but then it went x hope u get on ok, looks like I'm a week behind u x


----------



## lillsbills

Just wanted to wish all the wonderful ladies here at FF a great Christmas and hoping that 2013 brings you all your dreams xx


----------



## Siany

Wishing you all a happy, healthy and prosperous 2013. X


----------



## jk1

Happy 2013 lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## magz1

happy 2013 and hoping that this is the year all our dreams come true xxxxxx


----------



## farm boy

hello all you ff ladies.
here's wishing you all the greatest of fortune for 2013.
if luck helps then i hope you get buckets of it this year.
all our best to you.
**. and mrs **..


----------



## jk1

Hi farm boy and mrs farm boy - hope you are both doing ok xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

How lovely to see some 'old faces' on here and a

Happy New Year to you all!

I really hope that 2013 is the year that all our dreams come true, one way or another! Big    to you all, Axxxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Amanda, lovely to see you on here, hope you are ok Hun xx


----------



## Lucy39

Happy New Year everyone!  I have read this forum and IVF Wales for nearly 4 years, but only posted a couple of times. I do feel I know you all and admire the courage you have to keep trying.  Some familiar names are popping up again.  Now after 4 failed ICSI cycles and at 41, where do we go from here?  Our options are to try again or donor egg.  I'd be very interested to hear from those that went down the donor egg route and those considering it, how are you making your decision?  How do you decide that enough is enough with own eggs?? Or should we give it one more go??  I wish everyone the greatest success for 2013.


----------



## farm boy

hi jk.
we are doing just great thanks.
we have just been approved to join an adoption program so hoping that one day we may really have a little person at home.
hoping that you are okay too and that your plans come true this year.
hi to everyone else, i will be keeping a weather eye on you all. speaking of the weather, it has been 7 days here without rain, WOW.
take care you lovely ladies.

**..


----------



## farm boy

hi lucy.
we did donor egg and an egg share cycle but no luck for us. but who knows we could have gone again and had great success.
no regrets though, but at our stages of life decided we did not want to continue with tx's any longer.
feel free to pm me if you want any more indepth info we are happy to share.
i dont think anyone can ever tell you the 'correct' time to take any particular path, we all fumble our way through the dark really.
good luck.

**..

hi dwrgi, hope you are well and had a nice christmas.


----------



## jk1

Hi Lucy,

Sorry to hear about your 4th cycle xx I quite often end up wondering where do we go from here as most of the ladies on here have probably thought at some point.  We are in the middle of our last cycle using own eggs, this will be our 8th cycle and we are pretty sure that this is it now.  I think it's really hard to make the decision to move on and believe me - this isn't the first time we've said it's our last cycle.

Probably not much help I know but just want to let you know that you are not alone, I am kind of hoping that when the time is right I will just know.

Wish you all the luck in the world for whichever way you choose to go xxxx

** and mrs ** - that is the best news! Exciting times hey - good luck both xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Jo xxx


----------



## staceyemma

** even tho I am no longer cycling with CRGW I saw this post and just wanted to say how happy I am for u xxx
Hope the adoption process isn't too long for u! Xxx


----------



## Siany

** and Mrs **, that's such great news! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lucy - I can totally relate to you post. I am struggling myself with the decision to try again with my own eggs or move on to donor eggs. Like Jo I have had more than one cycle that was supposed to be my last but I just can't seem to let go and move on. It's such a difficult decision - I will pm you 

Farmboy - great news for you and Mrs Farmboy. Thanks for keeping us updated

Hi everyone else, sorry don't post anymore. Finding things too hard. But always read. Really hope that 2013 brings luck to everyone, especially the 'old faces'


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a happy and lucky new year. Special wishes to all the old 'faces'. 

Lucy - due to my age at the start of this process we didnt try our own eggs at all just went straight to donor. The second attempt (different donor from first) was successful and I am now 17 weeks pregnant with twins! 
Good luck with whatever you decide.

Love from Lesley. Xxx


----------



## Lucy39

Thanks jk, Mrs T, Farm boy and les.

Won't there always be, if we have just one more go we could be lucky, but statistics say otherwise and reality is harsh.

Les- do you and DH have concerns about your age- like when they are 20 you'll be ?? and how you will manage financially if you are no longer working?  Do you ever question, but will the baby feel like mine?


----------



## Dwrgi

Hia Jo, big    to you lovely!  I really hope that you won't have to do another cycle after no 8 and that this is the one!  I will keep everything crossed for you!  Love your photos on **; your gorgeoous dog is just adorable!!  Big   and good luck!!   

Staceyemma-OMG, look at you, winning that free IVF!!  That is amazing!  I really hope that this is the only one you'll need!  Good luck to you, lovely, you are always so cheery and upbeat!  Big  

Les-brilliant to hear that both embies have gone on to be healthy foetus (is that the correct term??).  What amazing news!!  Phew, you'll have enough help with your harvests come the time!!!  Hope everything goes really, really well for you!  xxx

Lucy and Mrs T-we are all in the same predicament, except I know that my eggs are just too old and that OE IVF/ICSI is just not going to get me anywhere, save a lot of heartache.  So, in that respect, I am different.  There is no way that I am doing another own egg cycle, as I just can't bear the disappointment any longer, and the feeling that you always get, of it being a complete failure, and of me being a complete failure.  I know that I am not, but the whole process is geared to being pregnant, and you spend all that money, eat all the right food, do everything that you are told, and still you get a smack in the face it will never happen so what's the point BFN!  I am just done with it.  My issue is whether I can afford and allow myself to spend 8k odd on a DE cycle which is 67% success, at best.  Yeah, it's better than the 5% that I was given, but still, not a cert.  Sometimes I feel that, yes, I really want to do it, let's go and book some eggs, and then at other times, I just want to jack the whole thing in.  But, then I'll see a newborn baby on TV or in real life (and there are loads of them, everywhere, it seems) that I think that I can't possibly turn my back on this huge instinct and maternal urge that I have to be a mother and to have a child.  And, I keep coming back to this idea, I will regret in ten years time (or whatever time that my body ceases to function maternally) not having tried DE, and that's what keeps me going.  Although, to date, I haven't booked my DE appointment with Amanda.  Still getting used to the idea.  Good luck to you, Lucy, in what you decide to do, and HUGE hugs to my lovely mucker, my Dudette, who deserves only the best!    

**-hey, my man!!!  How are you?  So lovely to hear from you and absolutely wonderful news that you and Mrs ** have been accepted by the adoption people!  I am over the moon for you, and know you will make fab parents!  Please PM me anytime you like to keep me up to date with your news!  I just want to hear how things turn out, and that you are both happy!  Big   to you both!

Mwoah mwaohs everybody, going back to under my stone now!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Lucy, Redkay (a thread graduate and DE positive!) said that she always felt that the baby was hers.  I think she has actually had her baby now...  Anybody, any news  Also, Audrey Hepburn got pregnant through DE, she might be worth looking up?

Good luck to you, Ax


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks dwrgi  
I was about to do another eggshare at CRGW then I got the call.
I'm sure you'll come to a decision re. DE when the time is right. One failure was tough for me .
Treatment  is hard going and it's taken me eight months to feel brave enough to try again.

I wish you all the best of luck  
I still read this thread


----------



## BexyPob

Hello lovelies
I don't post or even read much anymore...memories are too painful, but i do miss you all. I found myself on the site tonight and reading Dwrgi's words just gave me a wow moment, that is absolutely exactly how I feel Amanda, kind of reassuring in all the confusion and emotion that I'm not the only one that feels exactly like that, so just wanted to say thank you for sharing hon, its not easy. Good luck in your decision on de's and who knows one day we may both end up having our de appointments  hugs and massive good luck to all on your baby creating adventures in 2013 xxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Bex-how lovely to read your words and to hear from you.  I do think about you, and wondered where you were at with it all.  I guess, in a lot of ways, it would be useful to have a 'What's Next?' thread so we can share these thoughts and feelings, and not feel so isolated.  I'm surrounded by PGs, even my Head of Department (who, supposedly, has PCOS) has just fallen pregnant and is now wearing maternity clothes, so I can't escape it.  Switching Radio 1 on this morning, they talk about Fearne Cotton and OF COURSE mention the fact that she is pregnant, with child, excited to be looking forward, and I just want to scream F*** off to the whole lot of it.  How on earth do we get out of bed in the morning?  I don't know.  It's really hard sometimes, isn't it??   

Anyway, keep me informed of where you're at, and please pm me if you make ANY DECISIONS, so we can help each other through!

Big   to you, lovely!
Axxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Amanda - thank you for your good luck - don't want to sound negative but have a feeling I'm going to need as much good luck as I can get!  I agree with bexy, you say exactly what we are all feeling and as awful as it is its still good to know that we are not alone xxx. I'm not one to normally worry about it but there are currently 6 ladies.....yes 6 ladies that are pregnant just on my floor in work.  I went to the toilet today and three of them were in there having some sort of birthing lesson from a lady that has twins....so there definitely are more pg ladies around, I'm not imagining it!  xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I rarely post here but some old faces are drawing me in...

Les - you are a very good advert for DE if I can get to the point of letting go of the dream of a baby with my own eggs

Dweeb - thanks for the huge hugs, much appreciated. I only wish I could be as clear in my thinking as you. I flit from OE to DE regularly and we discuss adoption too. But I never contemplate life without children. I couldn't possibly imagine that I've been through all this crap and end up with nothing. Not that I'm stubborn or anything lol. I know I was meant to be a mother so I have no choice but to stick at it. I hope you find your pma and get your dream one way or another. It would be great to have a thread for us old timers who aren't having treatment although most of you I talk to regularly as part of team Mrs T anyway lol

Becky - my lovely friend. I hope too you will book that DE appt soon. I will always encourage you not to give up because you deserve to get your dream and I long for the day we will hold our babies in our arms together 

Jo - you know I'm with you all the way. I pray this is your time, remember the worst starts often have the best results. Keep me posted Hun

Quick shout out to Lills, JosieJo and Audrey in case you are reading, all valued members of Team Mrs T too 

Lucy - not sure if we are helping you or not!


----------



## sweeties1

hi everyone. sorry haven't wrote and here for ages. Happy new year everyone. bit late i know!! well I'm on that rollercoaster again!! went for a scan today 6 days stimming now. only 4 follicles seen!!! max dose of menopur     only had 6 last ivf. has anyone had more follicles later on? or is that my lot?? also do they tend to cancel treatments if there are not enough follicles? how much is too little would be grateful for any wise words going slightly insane already!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Kara-could we have our own Mrs T Team thread?  I think we'd all find it really useful, as there's a few of us in the same boat??  How are you and T, anyway?  Hope you're all okay??   

Sweeties-you might find that more follicles appear as the days wear on, it all depends on their size really, and whether they'd be too far behind the first ones to be able to 'harvest'.  You'd need to discuss with Amanda whether to proceed or not.  I know that I switched to IUI for my last treatment, as I had so few follicles.  Amanda was completely fine about it.  Good luck.

Love to all, xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - like lol. However Kara isn't moderator anymore dweeb x

Sweeties - I'm sure clinic will guide you. Just remember the old cliche it's quality not quantity. Good luck


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, I am still lurking here too, contemplating my  next step in this new year. Hope you all had a lovely Christmas x


----------



## Lucy39

It is helpful to know that many of you are also trying to come to a decision, where next?  Its good to know your thoughts on OE again or DE.  I haven't come to a decision, and have many wakeful nights trying to decide whats best.  Its scary, makes me anxious with the clock ticking all the time.  If we go OE route and it again fails (likely), then it will be more waiting and decision making.  I can't get the 10% or less figure out of my head but yet there's a tiny voice that says but you could be lucky.......


----------



## Dwrgi

I'm sorry to be harsh, Lucy, but we could all win the lottery too!  We waste so much time with this romantic notion of OE baby, and when we're given stats that are less than 10%, then I think we have to read the writing that is writ large.  I'm really sorry for being so direct, but I think we need a reality check every now and again.  

However, bear in mind, I have come to this, after having gone through the three IVFs that everybody says you should do, and they all came to nought (we actually only had ONE proper ICSI). Perhaps I'd still feel like there was some hope, if I hadn't done this.  I don't want to offend.  You have to do what is right for YOU. 

Dudette-I was not aware of this development!  Who is our moderator  Hope you're okay, Dweeb, xxxx  

Jo-HUGE good luck to you, I SHALL keep all my fingers crossed for you!    

Lots of love everybody!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dweeb - it was months ago. No idea who the new mod is. You know me hun, doing a rubbish job at trying to switch off! x

Jo - hope you are ok. Thinking of you x


----------



## jk1

Hi mrs t and Amanda, you two do make me smile!

I'm all ok thank you, have been having the worst headaches EVER - there has been shaking, crying, dizziness ad all sorts going on, never had anything other than tiredness whilst down regging before so not sure what's going on!!

Mrs t - I know you find it hard to switch off but I really hope you are having a lovely RELAXING time, lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww Jo, massive hugs hun. It's probably just the stress and anticipation of it all. Sending loads of love from miles away. Don't worry I'm managing to relax between all the thinking lol xxx


----------



## jk1

Wow and you are really quick at replying from all that way away!! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm here hun, even if I'm in a piano bar many miles away over a vodka or two xxx


----------



## jk1

Hahaha, the Internet is a wonderful thing, enjoy that vodka!! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Absolutely - where would we be without free wifi lol. Just ordered another hic. Take care hun x


----------



## magz1

hope you feeling bit better joe and i wish u all the luck in the word on this cycle. xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Jo-how very odd, all these emotions.  Go with it lovely, and try not to stress!  When do you start the IVF meds??  I am so hoping that this is it for you!  You go girl, and think nothing but positive thoughts!


----------



## jk1

Hi Amanda, I've been down regging for a month, had baseline today and good to go so start stimming tonight, highest dose I've ever been allowed (yay!) as I didn't get that many eggs last time in comparison to my other goes xxx


Magz - thank you xx


----------



## josiejo

Wishing you all the luck in world JK. I really do hope this is the time for you.




Mrs T, are you still on holiday? If so, get away from here and relax lol Hope you are having a great time.




Best of luck to everyone else who is about to start.


xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Is there anyone currently having treatment on here at the moment? I'm on day 3 of stimms x


----------



## farm boy

hello all.
we've done all that we can today so we are going to have an early tea and go out for a pint.
beautifull snow here today, it covers all the mud and makes the place look really nice.
anyway, i just wanted to thank you all for your kind messages. 
staceyemma. what an amazing thing to win a treatment. i hope it all goes great for you.
mrs.t. glad your okay. jethro is doing just fine and getting plenty of grub.
siany. i hope you manage to get yours soon, and thanks for remembering us.
dwrgi, jo, lills and everyone else. keep positive its got to go right sometime surely. even a stopped clock tells the right time twice a day.
are we really old faces? blimey i hadn't thought of it like that before.
you have to make sure you get 'old faces' spelt right or you might actually call us 'old feces' accidentally (not so nice).
thanks for all the support you gave us while we were here, and yes i will keep you all posted if you really want to know how things go. 

**..


----------



## jk1

** and mrs ** - I think I speak for most of the ladies on here when I say of course we want to know how your exciting journey goes so please keep us updated! Adoption is something I have always thought of doing, whether the IVF works or not.  I'm hoping your journey is more of a smooth ride now, I was talking to my friend in work about adopting yesterday and we were saying how being a mum and dad isn't about how you got your child it's about all the things you do once you have your child - good luck both xxxx

Charlotte - I think my egg collection will be next week too so we will be pretty close to each other.

Just a quick update, had my first follie scan yesterday, I have about 12 on my left and 6 on my right, so back in on Friday, biggest is 16mm followed by a 12mm and the rest are about 9/10mm with some smaller ones in there too.  The two biggies will be no good come ec so staying on 300 Gonal f then starting 300 menopur from tomorrow.

Here we go again.................

Hope everyone is ok and hoping this snow stops by next week! 

Jo xxx


----------



## magz1

that is still a good number jk1, anyway remember its about quality not quantity. i have to tell myself that lol but i`m a bit older than u. i hope all goes well with your cycle jk1 and has i said before i wish u all the luck in the world. i`ve stalked this site since i had my treatment with crgw 18 months ago and i would love to see the old faces achieve their dreams. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Jk I'm in on Friday for a scan too, are you morning or afternoon? I'm morning, I had another scan today but they are still around 10mm mark so egg collection looks to be at least another week away, we are hoping to have a better idea on Friday, good luck with your scan x


----------



## tams1981

Hi Charlotte022

I too am due egg retrieval on Monday. When I had my scan yesterday though they were concerned about ohss if the give me the trigger shot. So I will find out from my scan tomorrow whether I get to go ahead or if I will have to start all over again.

Good luck to everyone

Tam xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Tam I hope yours doesn't get cancelled! My collection is now likely to be at lest another week as my follicles are growing slowly x


----------



## kara76

Jk sounds like things are going well


----------



## tams1981

Thank you me too. I suppose at least if they are growing slower there's more chance of everything being fine  I was on a low dose of menopur but tey said cos I have pcos it either doesn't produce enough or too much. My AMH is over 50. 

But when I had IUI the first time on gonalf f had to give up as no response and second time used menopur and my follies didn't change the way they wanted but I still had the procedure on the off chance it would work.

I think I read that you had the same problem as me your lining was too thick so i had to have norithisterone my egg retrieval was supposed to be 21/01.

I am very nervous about the egg retrieval and if I do have it Monday I have a funeral Tuesday that I can't miss... So I hope the pain is bearable.

They have told me to drink 3 litters of water a day and plenty of protein including protein drinks. I've tried one and I don't like it so I'm going to have to find an alternative.

Good like I hope your follies start to get bigger soon.

xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks Tam, where are you based? I'm from Swansea x


----------



## tams1981

Llantrisant, literally 5 mins away. I'm very lucky for it to be so close. The royal glam the hospital for the area that's next to it recommended I go there. I didn't even no it was there, I was going to go to London clinic. I'm glad I went to crgw. Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I looked at London women's & went to look at the one in Cardiff but we didn't like it at all & I'm rather pleased we have gone to CRGW, I saw a few people there in their wellies on Wednesday morning I think I was the only one with out them on x


----------



## tams1981

I was there Wednesday with my wellies on  so maybe we've already met. My appointment was at 9.45 we you there then? I'm also back in tomoz morning. xx


----------



## jk1

Charlotte, mine is in the morning too, I'll be the very nervous one! xx

Tams good luck, fingers crossed for you that it doesn't get cancelled, so many unknowns when it come to tx isn't there xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Mine was at 10 what wellies did u have on? I was sat with my gran opposit the receptionist desk! 

Jk1 I will be there with my hubby tomorrow, I'm in at 10-20 what time are you in? I will be the lady with the purple bag, I love my Kipling handbags!


----------



## tams1981

Ah I had pink butterflies. Yep I seen you.

Mines at 10.40.

Jk1 thank I'm really nervous too even more so after watching procedure on u tube of egg retrieval. Wish I hadn't done that and my hubby could go through it.... I thought the whole procedure would be pretty simple when I started all this last year. It sounds simple..inject..make eggs...get them fertilized put them back in. I thought the only question would be if the fertilized egg implanted and you were pregnant. No chance. I tried IUI I'm kind of wishing I tried another. I may be worried about nothing though if scan doesn't go well tomoz xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Tams I saw you too, I'm in at 10-20 so if you see us say hi.  Good luck for you for tomorrow!


----------



## tams1981

Thanks. Good luck to you 2. Hope they've grown for you.. I prob will see you as they often run behind and I always go a little early so I can get a galaxy hot choc  xx


----------



## Charlotte022

My husband loves those! I will be the lady with the purple bag & black coat if you see us say hi, yes they do run behind quiet a bit, it drives my gran nuts when she comes with me, my grandfather who brought me up is forever late so she seems to think they are on his time & she insists on being there super early but as I can't drive I can't protest! Who do you normally see? I used to see Yvonne but now I'm under Jodie & I can honestly say they have both been brilliant & Jodie has made me relax so much when having scans & has even talked me through the scan whilst its been happening saying this is this & that, I would recommend them to anyone x


----------



## Siany

Good luck for your appointments tomorrow ladies. 

Jo, my lovely, sending you lots of orange thoughts! X


----------



## tams1981

Ok il say hi. 

I don't have one person I have Yvonne, Amanda and the other nurse all depends what day I'm in on.

Thanks siany


----------



## Vixxx

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment.
JK1 - still stalking you - in the nicest possible way!


----------



## BettyBoo1

Hi guys, been a long time since I posted.  Had a bit of a wobble coping with it all at the end of 2012, but back on track now.

Looks like it is going to be busy at CRGW tomorrow, I am in for a scan as well, hoping for EC a week tomorrow too.  Hope scans go well Jo, Tams and Charlotte  

Siany - hi lovely, hope you are doing well x

Mrs T - been thinking of you last couple of months  

Farmboy - so good to see your updates, have everything crossed for you and mrs f

Big hello to Dwrgi and anyone else reading x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks vixxx

Bettyboo1 thanks. The room will be full of fertility friends forum goers.

Reading through the site today is making me think none of this is as easy as I thought it was going to be. I think I was blissfully ignorant that as I'd carried a child and gave birth 5 years ago this would be straight forward... But so many people on here have been through so much it's so sad. I hope everyone gets their dream 

Good luck everyone


----------



## beckha

Hello everyone. We went to the recent open evening and have booked our consultation for the 5th feb.

We will be doing egg share, has anyone got their screening bloods done at their GP to save money? Just hoping mine will do mine else we will have to put treatment off for longer!

xx


----------



## tams1981

Hi beckha,

You don't have to pay if your egg sharing but they will go through all that with you.

You just pay £500 deposit which you get back once eggs are collected.

Good luck 

Tam xx


----------



## beckha

You apparently only pay £500 if they do the blood tests at the clinic as a friend that is using them also told me that so I emailed and asked Amanda. I am hoping my doctor will do them so I don't have to pay. If we do have to pay we will be waiting till 2014.

xx


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies, how did your scans go, I was in earlier at 9.20 today.

All ok with mine, they have grown and back in for scan Monday, think ec might be we'd or thurs......

Vixxx - lovely to hear from you an you know I like being stalked!! Hope you and the little ones are ok xx

Siany - thanks huni i have worn something orange to every clinic visit so far! i will up the orange wearing next week to everyday! how are you? Xxx

Bettyboo - lovely to see you are cycling again too, good luck Hun xx


Mrs t and Amanda xxxxxxxxxxxx


Has any one got anything planned for the weekend?  I'm glad the snow has gone as I'm scared driving in it! We have nothing planned! Bliss! Xx


Jo xxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi Jo looks like we are in for scans & possible EC at the same time! Do let me know how you get on, mine were around 12mm today what were yours like? X


----------



## jk1

Hi Charlotte, mine were around 12-15mm, good luck huni xxxx


----------



## tams1981

Hi jk1,

My scan went fine, they think I'm ready for Monday for EC. Well I was told that when I was in. Then Amanda's called me at 4 last night and asked me to come in for a scan today. I know my overies have swollen up a lot so I think they are concerned if they give me the trigger shot il get ohss.

So I will see this afternoon after scan.

I'm glad you got good results from scans ladies


----------



## Charlotte022

Tams good luck for your scan & possible EC

Jo I think you are possibly a couple of days ahead of me as the largest I had was 12.4mm

AFM I have increased my protein & it seems strange to not be going for a scan tomorrow now I have been having them every other day, I'm going to catch up on some work over the weekend as I can do a fair bit from home.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Tams - I hope today's scan goes well and you can go ahead with trigger shot and EC


Jo & Charlotte - fingers crossed we will all be having EC sometime next week.  I am pencilled in for Wed/Thurs/Fri.  I have about 12 follicles but the sizes vary quite a lot so know that some will be too big or immature.  One whopper is already 27mm and then remaining lot split between 13-17mm and 9-11mm.  Also got a big endo cyst so belly looking quite rounded at the moment!  

Turns out the clinic has a new touch screen scanner, but both Jodie and Lorraine are not sure quite how to use it yet so yesterday they were both desperately trying to use the older scanner room.  I got there early so it was quite funny that the moment one of them left the scanning room, the next one was dashing in with their next lady to baggsy the room.  

Beckha - I think it all depends on your GP.  I was luck and mine was happy to do all the screening blood tests for me and as my DH donates blooded, the blood service always test that and will send the results through free of charge.  Fingers crossed your GP agrees to do the tests.

Mrs T, Siany and Vixxx   lovely ladies x

Was lovely to wake up this morning to blue sky and melting snow, hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## jk1

Bettyboo it was the same when I was there yesterday morning, literally one in and one out! 

Tams - hope your scan went ok, it's good that they are keeping a really close eye on you xx

Enjoy the weekend ladies  xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Betty boo we could be in about the same time then x


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies,

Scan went fine have 17 follies to collect. Amanda couldn't decide on Monday or Wednesday she would have ideally liked to do Tuesday but I have a funeral so said she'd work around that.

Anyway she said she'd call me once she decided and she's decided on Wednesday. I have a little fluid on my left ovary I think she said but should be ok.

So I may be in on the same day as some of you ladies now.

Good luck for the coming week. one hurdle at a time hey 
Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Tams Are you back in on Monday for a scan? Or are you just going back in for EC now? I'm going in on Monday but how much my follicles will have grown is anyone's guess last measurements they were around 12mm with largest being 12.4mm, been having awful twinges so I hope this means that they are growing! X


----------



## tams1981

No not back in now till Wednesday for EC.

When Mine were growing felt like period pain a bit is the only way I could describe it. So hopefully Charlotte thats a sign they are growing. 

So I'm on one more day of small dose of menopur 2 days of suprucur then trigger shot Monday night once I find out what time to take it-Amanda ringing me Monday to tell me.

Good luck for Monday. Hopefully the protein diet also making you feel better made me feel better  and extra water and milk.

Tam xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks Tam yes it feels like period pain so I'm hoping that's a good sign like you said, good luck for EC I'm hoping to be in on Wednesday too but I think I am lightly to be in more towards Friday x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Tams - good news that you have date for EC and Tuesday will be a lovely needle free day for you to look forward to!

Charlotte - I am back in tomorrow for another scan like you and fingers crossed EC date will then be confirmed.  Just keep thinking grow, grow and grow!

Jk - hope you doing okay today x

Fingers crossed next week is a good one for us all and lots of fab eggs are collected x


----------



## Siany

Good luck to everyone having EC this week. X

Bettyboo, great to see you are back cycling. X  this is the cycle for you.


----------



## Charlotte022

Bettyboo the grow grow grow is fab positive mental attitude! I hope we can find out when our EC will be, I'm in for my scan in the morning which means I need to leave at 7-30am to get there for my scan as its rush hour traffic & it takes a good 45 minutes with out any hold ups or busy traffic x


----------



## tams1981

Betty boo - forgot bout going a day without a needle Tuesday. I will miss it been, injecting since 22nd December. I'm lucky with needles had to have an emergency c section on my son so I still have no feeling from my belly button down to scar so I don't actually feel them I'm just bruised. Guess I'm not that good at doing them.

Hope you all get your date for EC who are going in Tomoz. It's the worst part waiting its good when you have a plan in place and you no where you stand 

Thanks siany

Let me know how you get on this week xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Jk & Charlotte - hope scans went today x

Tams - good luck for trigger shot tonight. Sounds like you will be missing the needles, it must make the whole process a bit easier not feeling anything from the needles but at least your bruises will have a rest tonight!

AFM - scan went okay today, looks like a few will be overlooked but fingers crossed that we have a couple of good ones.  EC confirmed for Wednesday (really early, have to be there at 7.15, so with the sedation and early start hopefully I will have a good sleep  ) so just off now to do the last injection, yeah!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news BettyBoo, I will have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Charlotte022

That's fab news Betty boo! 
My scan was ok EC looks likely to be Friday or Saturday got another scan on Wednesday x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks bettyboo I'm in at 11.15. Wow that's nice and early at least there will be no waiting around as you'll be the first one in  I'm really nervous for the EC. 

Good luck for Wednesday.

Hope your scans went well today ladies  

Xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks for looking out for me Mrs T   xxx

Siany - I am   this is the one too.  Trying to be more relaxed this time which seems to be working, but lets see if I can say that I'm 2 weeks time!

Charlotte - sorry that is is dragging out for you. Hot water bottle on tummy hhas helped me.  Hopefully slowly but surely will be the winning formula for you x

Tams - good luck for later tonight then.  Just done the trigger shot and it was fine, much better than all the menopur.  Good thing about the EC is the lovely sedation that they give you, so you don't feel much and come round thinking you have just had a nice nap so don't worry about it too much x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks for the reassurance that's what Amanda said to me. Just hope the sedation works on me I no it's a totally different thing but I have to have horse doses in the dentist lol.

Good luck fingers crossed for Wednesday

Charlotte hope you find out your day for EC soon.

I'm off to set my alarm for midnight for my trigger shot.

Xx


----------



## jk1

Bettyboo and tams hope your triggers went/go ok, and enjoy your injection free day tomorrow xxxx

Charlotte good luck for your scan on Wednesday, hope it goes well Hun xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks Jo how are you? 

Tams I'm getting impatient now! If its all worth it in the end then I don't mind but if its not I'm going to find the nicest bottle of port & a good book & get plastered & I rarely drink, I only had 2 alcoholic drinks on my entire honeymoon last year! Let me know how EC goes I want to be prepared! Good luck I hope they can make up some top grade embies for you! 

Betty boo I'm on sofa with one now! Plus some milk before bed which I hate but I will do anything that they tell me. 

I will be thinking of you all on Wednesday x


----------



## magz1

goodluck with ec everyone xxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Tams - hope today has gone well and then you are rested with your feet up and not feeling too sore x

Charlotte - hope that you got better news at your scan today, fingers crossed

Jo - hope your treatment is still going to plan, take care x

Thanks Magz, EC went well, was really good be in so early as all over and back home by 10 am.  10 eggs collected but expecting quite a few not to be up to scratch due to see of follicles, but happy to just have any given cycle was almost cancelled due to only one folly.

Right, back to watching trashy afternoon day time tv now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bettyboo - glad EC went well and 10 is a fab number. Take it easy now and keep us updated x


----------



## tams1981

Bettyboo- I'm home now just been out for lunch to the castel mynach. It went absolutely find the whole procedure and I was free to go pretty soon after they'd finished. I didn't realise my hubby wasn't going to be coming in as he needed to do sperm sample at same time. But they are all really lovely down there so it wasn't a problem.

Charlotte hope your scan went ok and now have an EC date. 

Jo hope all is well.

Magz1 thanks for your well whising.

I'm not sure what my results are going to be Tomoz as the eggs weren't looking promising... The eggs that were going to be frozen had to have icsi done to them I'm not sure why something to do with quality and at least one egg was no good. My husband is going to speak to them later as they discussed with me on our way out and I wasn't totally with it. You prob think with all this rambling now she may still have done drugs in here lol 

xx


----------



## tams1981

That supposed to be 'still have some drugs in her ' soz for typo lol 

Yeah bettyboo 10 is a fab amount  xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey there Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining in on your post I am too a CRGW cycler.

I have just undergone my first attempt with ICSI and am on my 2 w/w and its not looking good have begun bleeding and am really worried (its 11 days post transfer) I know people say it could be implantation bleed but I have a horrid feeling its AF that just taking a long time to arrive. Have been in floods of tears its been a terrible few days just looking for some advice and see if anyone else has experienced this and gone on to get BFP's.

Sorry for my first post to be an unhappy one but would really like some reassurance.

Thank you all.

k x


----------



## tams1981

Hi little miss hopeful, 

I'm sorry to here and I bet it's very destressing. 

I can't help with advise soz as I've only been through iui so far and I bled on day I was due to take pregnancy test.

I would call CRGW and discuss with them maybe as they will no how much blood is normal etc.

Hope you'll be ok. Keep us updated xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Thanks you Tams for your kind reply 

I am guessing its probably not good news for me its been a rough ride my first cycle not knowing what to expect I am still praying for a miracle my test day is Sunday.

I see your egg collection is today? How did it go for you? I hope you got lots of loverly eggies and that you dont feel poorly after your EC. I am guessing your IVF rather than ICSI? I havent got used to all these abbreviations as yet!

I telephoned CRGW yesterday as the bleeding was ligther yesterday its got a little heavier today they said just to up my Cyclogest pessaries and give them a ring in a few days. I guess there not much I can do really just sit and wait.

Its heart warming to see you ladies on here all routing for each other and being supportive it really makes a difference talking to people who are going through the same.

I wish you well and hope you get lots of lovely embies xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Welcome little miss hopeful & any other newbies! 

Betty boo 10 is good! 

Tams how are you feeling? 

AFM - at scan they dropped menopur dose to 75 & rescan Friday still no EC date but its Sunday at earliest now! I'm getting upset at how long its all taking now! I feel like I will never get to EC point! X


----------



## tams1981

Little miss hopefull- no problem, and there's always a little bit of hope   untill you do the test.

Yep I doing ivf but cos of the quality of 3 they've done icsi. I don't understand why but hey I'm not an embryologist.

Charlotte I no it's frustrating but if they have reduced your dose you must be doing well. When I did iui first time we had abort cos there was not enough response, but your definitely responding so hold on in there. You'll get there  

Xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Betty and Tams good luck for your phone all tomorrow.

Hi to hopeful, the only advice I can give you is on my first cycle I started bleeding on day 10 and they told me to test on days 11 and 12 and if it was a negative and I was still bleeding to stop the pessaries on day 12 as it would be a true bfn result at that point. I hope as your name says it is looking more hopeful for you. Keep in touch with Amanda and see what she advises as we are all different. There are people on these forums i have read bleed and go on to have a bfp. they bleed due to a heavy thick lining. good luck, fingers crossed - The first cycle is always the worst to cope with if it doesnt work as you put all your hope on it and I certainly expected it to work and was in total disbelief that it didn't work for me and still feel like this every time I go through a bfn. But each bfn made me more determined to carry on. There are so many lovely success stories out there.

AFM ready to have another cycle about Easter time but need to get my AMH redone as it was done a few years ago. Went to GP who is very supportive and gave me a letter etc and had the blood test at my local hospital only for IVF wales to contact my GP to say they wouldn't analyse the bloods as I wasn't a patient with them! So having it done for £70 at crgw tomorrow. The sooner I get it sent off the better then I will know where I stand with how many more cycles I can do. Looking to have one last big blast if test results come back ok by doing the 3 cycle package. That will be it then,  after trying for 4 years and will have then spent nearly £30,000 if we dont get any signs of a bfp it will be time to plan our future without children as it is slowly taking over our lives x


----------



## kara76

Betty 10 is a lovely amount , follicle size doesn't mean egg quaility would he reduced 

Hoya everyone sorry I'm not posting much just so busy


----------



## tams1981

Hi gals,

Any advise...

Just had phone call to say only 2 eggs fertilised and they are going back in Tomoz. Now I no that seems like good news but I have a few concerns. These eggs could not be frozen does anyone no if this means they are too immature?? Also why would they be going back in on day 2 rather than later?? I'm obviously a little worried about the quality and what that can mean. 

Sorry to anyone if you think I'm being ungrateful I just assumed more out of 7 would fertilise and I was expected to have 17.

Any info appreciated. I will call them in a bit I think.

Jo hope you had good news today.

Good luck to all the rest of you xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Ladies

Hi to Charlotte22 and Dizzywizzy  thank you all for the welcome!

Still bleeding today am losing hope cant stop googling implantation bleeds to see if whats happening to me is normal and to be honest still cant be conclusive either way just gotta wait and see i guess. Although I am prepared for the worst test day no doubt a small part of me secretly hopes I will still get my BFP. Hope is a powerful thing I guess its what drives a lot of us.

Am in awe of you ladies the strength it takes you to keep trying its inspiring so thank you.

Tams same thing happened to me 10 lovely mature eggs only 3 fertilized. Embryologist said he could not put his finger on anything that was wrong happy with sperm and eggs just happens sometimes. If its any consolation Tams 3 more of mine fertilized late unfortunately they didnt develop to a stage that we could use them but late fertilisation is possible and providing they divide at the rate that is expected things can be fine so dont be dissappointed yet. It only take one after all and your two could be really nice little embies little fighters! I called mine bert and ernie put a smile on my face imagining them. With regards the two days transfer (i had a 3 day) they explained to me that the only benefit of going to day five is if you have plenty of embies that way they can choose the most likely contenders of the bunch, if you have a smaller number like you and I then theres no need to wait to see whose the best contender they are both going back in and the rationale is that they will be better off inside than in the lab so get them back in ASAP thats what I understood from what I asked them.


Hope this helps xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks for the reassurance little miss hopeful ...

When can you test? Did you say you you were day 11 yesterday? 

Google is your best friend and worst enemy going through this isn't it... One minute it can tell you what you want the next it can shatter your hopes and dreams.

I have my fingers crossed.

My hubby spoke to Amanda for me and she answered all his questions and the bless her she rang him back after and said tell her not to worry  

Charlotte do you have you EC date?? I can tell you or anyone worried bout it its absolutely fine. I didn't sleep at all during EC and I didn't feel too much and the people doing it are so lovely. The guy calls you poppit which I found cute. 

Xx


----------



## Danni162

Hi all

I keep a watch on here. Glad everyone is doing well. Hope 2013 brings loads of luck 

Just wanted to reply about bleeding in the 2ww - this happened to me both times the first when it did not work and the second when it did. Both bleeding was heavy like a period.  I think after all the medication we take it just happens. I also bled most of my first 12 weeks.

Wishing you all luck x x x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies

Thank you Danni162 for sharing your experiences a small part of me hopes it will be ok it changes by the hour at the moment, I get it about the drugs we are on tho god I wake up every morning take out the side effect list and think what am I going to have today! my skin has been the worst more spots than a teenage boy had my graduation last friday to thank god for the funny hat maybe people didnt notice I was a human walking dot-to-dot!lol. I see you are 12 weeks now thats amazing news congratulations to you both second time lucky xxx

Hey Tams glad your feeling better about everything now, Amanda is great for putting your mind at rest she has one of those voices its very reassuring indeed. Is your egg transfer is tomorrow then I hope your feeling excited? I was down for a bit cos of the fertilization  things but as soon as egg transfer comes along I perked right back up was very exciting time. It was completely pain free and a nice experience I am pleased to report and  your other half can come in with you too to hold your hand, you get to see your lovely embies on a big screen before they put them in its special so enjoy every minute of it and I hope it all goes well for you xxx

Hey Charlotte egg collection was a doddle I stayed awake through mine and chatted to the consultants I am talkative anyway so a belly full of drugs wasnt going to knock me out the whole thing was just fine. I can honestly say it was not painful and the drugs make you kind of unaware that it happened to you so its all good youll breeze through it xxx

Thanks again Ladies will keep you posted I am going to test tomorrow it will be my day 13 if I dont I think I may go insane today and yesterday at work dragged like groundhog day xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hey little miss hopeful,

I bet you can't wait until tomoz then...best of luck  

No excitement yet... I may just sleep for the next 2 weeks. 

Not looking forward to the 2 ww but at least it'll be sooner as they are going in on day 2. 

Good idea to name them I think il use phil & holly  xx


----------



## Charlotte022

No EC date as of yet!   I just want to get to tomorrow's scan but I'm not holding out much hope! I'm glad to hear that your EC was pain free & that you were awake I am talkative too so I hope that this helps me get through it, if I'm honest I'm more worried about the pesseries as they are my idea of hell along with having my blood pressure taken, I have a normal blood pressure so I just think I don't like the tough cuff they put on you, I don't mind needles or operations or things like that & I have been through a lot that way as ill on & off for years when I was younger & I still suffer bouts of ear infections which due to having limited hearing for mean I have to be hospitalised x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Charlotte - I hope your scan went well today and you had some good news about EC. This whole process and journey always seems so long and full of setbacks and hurdles plus loads of waiting thrown in.  It is definitely a test, but hopefully all worth it in the end x

Tams - I hope that ET went okay today and that you now have your embies back on board and snuggling into their new home.  EC must have been fine if you went for lunch after, it is not the nicest procedure in the world but the pain relief helps and all the staff at CRGW are so lovely which helps - plus the toast and hot chocolate afterwards!

Little Miss Hopeful - welcome aboard fingers crossed about your test today x

Dizzy - great to see that you have a plan of action and that your GP was good enough to agree to do your AMH tests, but   to IVF Wales for turning down especially after you had already had the blood taken.  Hopefully Easter will be here before you know it x

Thanks Danni and Kara, nice to know that their are people looking out for those of us going through treatment

Waiting for call tomorrow morning about going in for ET.  1 egg was irregular but other 9 mature and 6 had fertilised, so   with that.  Only problem with ET tomorrow is that I have a friends wedding in Bath tomorrow as well.  I mentioned it to Lyndon and he promised to fit us in as early as possible as really don't want to have to just not turn up for the wedding as it has already been postponed once as her mum got diagnosed with cancer a few wks before and had to have an op straight away that left her being unable to eat or speak for a month.  Will just have to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## tams1981

Bettyboo my ET went fine thank you my 2 embies on board.

EC was absolutely fine and I would do it again no prob. Don't want to have to but I am prepared. 

I did sleep for 2 hrs in the afternoon mind after EC and I paid for it in the night was up most night worried if my two embies (phil & holly) would survive.

I'm sure they will work round you they are normally pretty accommodating and it only took 15 mins  

Enjoy the wedding xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good to hear Tams, praying they hold tight and get comfy x

AFM had AMH blood test at the clinic and now have to wait two weeks for results to see what are plan is x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks dizzywizzy.

So we both have to wait 2 weeks for a result. 

Good luck your results xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Good luck dizzy whizzy & tams

Betty boo I hope it goes well for you & you can also make the wedding

AFM - EC scheduled for Monday, I have to be there for 9-15am, been told to rest & eat loads of protein, rest has gone out the window after going shopping with MIL but I am now resting! I am shattered & been feeling a bit nausea all day & yesterday x


----------



## rocky1

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck for monday Charlotte plenty rest now xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thank you rocky, DH is well & truly looking after me I think he has realised how exhausted I feel right now, thank you ever so much for your well wishes & I hope that you are getting on well x


----------



## rocky1

Aww thats great so glad he is taking care of you, its exhausting isnt it, your welcome, havent spoke for what seems like a long time x


----------



## Charlotte022

Rocky good luck with your down reg, I will let you know how I get on with EC. Let me know how you get on with your cycle & I will be keeping an eye out to see how you are x


----------



## kara76

Betty Good luck Hun hope if eat us today all goes well

Tams my day 2 embryo ( 2 fertilised from 6 eggs ) is almost 3 years old. Day 2 embryos have always given me personally the best results


----------



## tams1981

Aw thanks kara76 

Good luck to everyone who's having EC & ET over the next few days xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Charlotte - that is fantastic news that you have your EC date.  I am not surprised you are so tired, you have been dr and stimming for a long time now, make sure that you get lots of TLC from DH and super good luck for Monday.

Tams - great news that you are PUPO and hoping that your 2 days are as lucky as Kara's  

Dizzy - good that AMH is done and quite often the results come back in about ten days so then hopefully you can get your plan in place x

Had call from Lyndon this morning and we still have 3/4 good ones so ET will now be Monday.  Very happy with that and glad that I did not have to get ready for the wedding at CRGW   Off soon now so can relax and enjoy their special day.

Hi to Kara and Mrs T x x


----------



## tams1981

Great news bettyboo  good luck for Monday... Will be thinking of you


----------



## Siany

Betty - good news that ET is Monday. Enjoy today. X


----------



## jk1

Betty, fab news, have a lovely day today and good luck for Monday xxx

Tams - yay for being pupo, take some time and relax now! Xx

Charlotte, good luck for ec on Monday, I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Charlotte022

What time are you in Betty? 

Tams I hope the 2ww is kind to you & gives you that much wanted 

Thanks all for good wishes, DH is working awful hours so my gran (who brought me up) is coming with me & DH will only be able to do his bit & stay until I am taken to recovery as he has to get to London, at least he doesn't have to stay there when he goes back & fore. My gran is old but still has a good mind & is really able bodied so she will be able to help me dress & get comfortable when I get back home.

Kara I'm glad to hear your day 2 embies were the ones that worked that gives hope to all of us who might have or have had 2 day transfers x


----------



## magz1

Good luck to everyone who's having EC & ET over the next few days xxxxxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Ladies

Just wanted to wish you all good luck wth your cycles I will check in now and again see how your all doing! I will pray for lots of baby dust for you all!

I tested yesterday and got BFN we are devastated havent stopped crying poor little Bert and Ernie never made it. The bleeding was not implantation think it was AF. Have got to get my strength back to try again in the future.

Thank you all for your kind wishes and inspiration will take strength from all your bravery.


Good Luck ladies xxxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks Charlotte you looked stressed last time I seen you at crgw. Glad to here you got your EC date. Good luck.

Thanks jk1 

Just been to ikea wouldn't recommend it felt dizzy so had to come home


----------



## tams1981

I'm so sorry little miss hopeful.. I was thinking of you yesterday


----------



## Charlotte022

Tams ikea normally makes me dizzy with out any hormones! All those departments & arrows to go around in specific ways! Mind you I have had some great buys from there! I think the stress was due to not knowing what was happening & the fact that I have had so many set backs! 

Little miss hopeful   so sorry 

Magz thanks for the good luck wishes! I trigger tonight! I will be glad of the drugs free day tomorrow, we are going to have a lie in & some bagels for breakfast & a day to ourselves x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Little Miss - I am so sorry to hear that.  You just need to take time with yourself and DP, to heal from this and just be together.  Your strength will come back and you will know when you feel ready to go forward.  Look after yourself x

Charlotte - hope trigger went well last night and you are enjoying your injection free day.  A long as DH is there for his "bit", which is pretty important  , it sounds like you have a great back up with your gran.  Lyndon was not definite on timings yesterday, he thought around 11 to 11.30.  You will probably be on tea and toast when I get there hopefully!

Thanks for all the good luck wishes Siany, JK, Tams and Magz


----------



## Charlotte022

Betty boo - I hope that I am on the tea & toast by then! I hope I'm not in there for too long! How long were you in there for & what was it like? If you don't mind telling me or anyone else who had been through EC who can tell me of their experiences x


----------



## tams1981

Charlotte - my appointment was 11.15 and left at 12.45 I think. They take you to the room, the lovely man comes and puts an iv drip in and gives you strong antibiotics. First he talks through what he going to do and he makes clear that you will hear them saying when they have an egg. 

They take you into room then sit you on bed, inject some sedation and then ask your name etc. At that point I thought nothing had happened but my head went all a bit dizzy. Then layed down and they started... I was awake for the whole thing and didn't feel much...if I did wince the Anesthetist would top me up on more drugs. It's absolutely fine honest I'd go through it again tomoz if I had to... The anesthetist was lovely and held my hand all the way through and reassured as my hubby was not in with me.

If you have any more questions bout it you can direct message me  good luck and try get a good night sleep. I had the best night sleep in ages before EC xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Tams I am ever so greatful for your reply, you have really set my mind at ease & answered pretty much all of my questions, the only other 2 I had a question about was if we were not allowed to wear make up or if I could wear my wedding & engagement ring, but I guess I should have called them yesterday I just forgot! Gosh you were in & our really quickly! I hope you enjoy being PUPO x


----------



## tams1981

Good  no jewellery, no make up, no deodorant, no body wash for shower in morning. Nothing that could effect your eggs and if hubby coming in no deodorant. 

I also washed my hair over bath and then got in shower to wash my body just incase any shampoo touched my skin and stayed there. May be a bit over precautions but better to be safe. 

Good luck


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks Tam I will leave wedding ring with my DH, I was thinking if washing my hair tonight so that any scent would be gone by then & just wash using plain water tomorrow morning, were you allowed your own night dress or did they give you a gown? X


----------



## dizzywizzy

You wear your own nightdress Charlotte, good luck. I have been through so many and can honestly say you don't remember or feel a thing. I have such a low pain threshold and am such a wimp that I get them to give me the same sedation at ET too just to relax me! Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks for your reply dizzy whizzy I have washed it in a non fragranced liquid tab so it doesn't have much of a scent x


----------



## tams1981

Charlotte I went out and bought a nightdress but I could have had a gown off them instead. Up to you whatever you feel more comfy with  also they say to take dressing gown and slippers but you only literally walk across the hall to the room.

I bet your feeling a little nervous / excited now.

xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Yes I'm feeling a bit excited & scared! I have a nightdress packed but I wasn't going to take a dressing gown although I do have one, will I need it? I'm going to have a bath to relax & then have a shower to wash my hair so that there isn't any scent on me tomorrow although I am planning to have a shower with just warm water when I get up tomorrow just to freshen up. I will be having an early night tonight as we live an hour away & its rush hour traffic x


----------



## rocky1

Hi Charlotte i didnt take a dressing gown or slippers in the theatre was only a few footsteps away from your room, all the best for tomorrow, you will be fine the staff downstairs are angels, good luck cant wait to hear how you got on xxxx


----------



## tams1981

Well I only wore it to walk across hall, but when I had ET I kept my dressing gown on.

That's sounds like a good plan a nice early night.

Il be looking out for your updates over next couple of days xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks tams & rocky I hope that you are both well, thanks for all of the advice, I think I will leave the dressing gown at home, slippers are packed along with a few other things I probably won't need! X


----------



## BettyBoo1

Charlotte - I have never taken a dressing gown but wore a cardigan over my nightdress, which is just a long t-shirt the one, but I like to be warm!  I wore my wedding and engagement rings for EC and ET.  My first EC I could not remember a thing, felt like I fell asleep.  My recent EC I can remember a bit more of it, I don't remember any pain at all, but lovely consultant did give me a bit more painkillers at one point and also held my hand which was just what I needed.  Enjoy your bath, early night and good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks Betty I will be on once I am settled & back at home as no mobile signal at clinic xx


----------



## Sarapd

Just wanted to join in with this group as I'm nine days post ET at CRGW.  Had some bleeding last week but that seems to have settled down now that I've switched to progesterone injections.  Had resigned myself to the fact that it was going to be negative because of the bleeding but Amanda and Jodie have both told me that isn't necessarily the case.  I do my test on Friday and am feeling absolutely shattered, got some cramps, feeling sick, sore breasts and heightened sense of smell.  I'm driving myself crazy looking at the internet as I've read posts saying that all these are negative and positive signs! 

Just wish I had a time machine so I could jump straight to Friday and know for definite one way or the other!


----------



## tams1981

Sarapd - I'm with you on that wish I could jump in a time machine I'm not testing till 16/2 and I'm going mad. Amanda is amazing she's been so good to us 

I have all those signs too but I'm only 4dp 2dt. For me I'm thinking its the progesterone but you are obviously not too far away from testing... Unfortunately we will never no untill the test date. 

My sense of smell is normally ridiculously sensitive but it's now making me feel sick when I open fridge or when hubby cooking  I'm don't fancy eating anything but I'm starving.

Good luck for Friday  

To all the ladies having EC today hope it went well xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I'm home! 13 eggs collected! The sedation didn't do much to me as I was awake & I can remember the whole thing & the pain was awful! Tummy still tender & got to take it easy for next 48 hours! I can't believe I have had it done! The staff were fab! I can't have my laptop on my lap so only on my phone so I'm sorry for lack of personals in my posts at the moment x


----------



## tams1981

Charlotte- Well done on the 13 eggs.

I'm sorry to here the pain was bad for you... I was awake and felt it but wasn't painful.

Now for the wait until Tomoz. Hope journey back was ok if you were in pain xx


----------



## Sarapd

Charlottte - I found that a hot water bottle on my tummy really helped after egg collection.


----------



## Charlotte022

Just had call of embryologist 8 out of 13 eggs have been fertilised! 3 were immature & 2 were too fragile for icsi but I'm pleased with our 8 & we will be updated tomorrow, I'm in awful pain so I'm sorry if I am not on here typing much at the mo x


----------



## tams1981

Charlotte they prob said to take normal pain killers but they will perscribe something stronger they told me that cos I had a funeral the following day I needed to be at ( I didn't need it tho) it's a bit far for you to come back and get some painkillers but ring the clinic and see if they can fax something over to your pharmacist to get something stronger. Hope your feeling better soon.  

Brill news about the eggs  worth waiting for in the end xx


----------



## rocky1

Charlotte im so sorry it was painful for you, i guess everyone has a different experience, but thats a great number of eggs so confrats on that, hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## beckha

Hello girls we have our first appointment tomorrow. 

Very excited and nervous all at the same time. 

xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Beckha - good luck with your appointment, the staff there are all fab

Charlotte - 8 fertilised is a fantastic number, well done you!  Sorry that EC was painful, I am sure that they would up your dose next time, but I am sure you won't need a next time   You will feel a bit better each day, take it easy and lots of TLC.  Hope DH gets back from work soon to look after you.

Tams - the 2WW can certainly send us all   Just have to try and take each day as it comes, as hard as it is, but I would love a time machine too!

Sarapd - Welcome! Fingers crossed that the bleeding was implantation, the symptoms sound promising  

AFM - we feel very lucky as had two good embryos that reached blast.  After some discussion, both are back on board now, snuggling in.  Will have a call tomorrow to see if one other blast can be frozen.


----------



## beckha

I went to the open evening last month so I've already met Amanda and the lady embryologyst.

xxx


----------



## kara76

Betty that's wonderful news well done and fingers crossed


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies 

Justs checking in see how your all doing?

I see your on the dreaded 2w/w Tams good luck sending you loads of baby wishes hope your lovely embies are burying themselves in nice and warm for the 9 month wait! 

Wow Charlotte 8 fertilized thats brilliant numbers you'll most likely have some frosties left too! brilliant news!

Sarapd please dont go mad googling the bleeding I didnt that and made myself very unwell doing so I read so much about the bleeding but the one thing I figured out is that implanatation bleeds are very individual for each person so dont over think it  it sounds like nothing to worry about.

Bettyboo look after those lovely embies wishing you loads of luck and baby dust hope their snuggling in nice too!


I am feeling a little bit better after my BFN not strong yet but I am sure I will be soon.  Am already strategising for round two have a follow-up appointment booked with Amanda for two weeks time so will know where I am going from there. Am considering acupunture to help me relax the next time. any thought ladies? any recommendations? Plus I was googling about taking DHEA supplements does anyone have experience with them?

xxxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks little miss hopeful.

That's good news you have an appointment booked in

It's very nice of you to be giving everyone positive thoughts when your hurting  

Good luck for appointment, if it does not work out for me I will be back down there as soon as I can too.

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Thanks Little Miss Hopeful

Now have virtually no symptoms so who knows one way or the other!  Just have to keep thinking positive thoughts.

There is an accupuncturist at CRGW - Jackie Brown - she is lovely.  I tried accupuncture about this time last year but it just wasn't for me.  I didn't find it relaxed me at all and I found it very painful, but then other people love it.  Just another example of how different we all are!  Certainly worth giving it a go.

Good luck with your appontment.

Can't believe how lovely everyone is on here - it helps to be in touch with other people going through the same thing.

Sara.xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Had another call from embryologist - we have 9 embryos now, we lost 1 of the 8 but 2 of the imature ones fertilised after we had spoken with them so we now have 9! She said the immature ones might not be as good as the 7 but they could catch up & that she was pleased with their progress! So I'm now waiting till Thursdays phone call to discover if I am going in on thursday afternoon or Saturday morning x


----------



## tams1981

I'm gutted on reading that as all I had was 2 immature ones  I don't hold out much hope for me then.

That's good you have so many. Good luck xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks tams she did say that there was a good chance that they could catch up so don't lose faith yet x


----------



## Sarapd

Don't give up hope Tams.  We had one that was lagging behind and it caught up so much we were able to freeze it the day after embryo transfer.

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks Sara, I no they prob wouldn't have put them back in me if no chance but I like good percentages and I can't find any info on imature eggs that fertilise on the net


----------



## rocky1

Congratulations charlotte that is fab, how u feeling? xxx

tams are you googling i found it the devil on my 2ww, never give up hope they are the experts and they found them good enough xx


----------



## lillsbills

There's alot going on at the moment, CRGW is a busy place ... I just wanted to wish everyone going through ET and EC at the moment good luck..fingers crossed for you all.

Miss Hopefull, so sorry that it didn't work out this time, its hard but you will pick yourself up and fight again..ŵe are all soo much stronger than we realise... We have to be to get through this.
Many of us have taken DHEA, Amanda suggested it to me to improve egg quality, it worked for us we and we had our positive when using it, no harm in trying but make sure you run it past her first, as we are all different she may have a diff opinion, best to be on the safe side  

Tams - sometimes, life throws curved balls at us, hoping this could be yours, they wouldn't have put them in if they thought there was no chance so good luck and snuggle in little embies.

Sarapd - yep   everyone on here is fab... It's the one place we were all understand what each other is going through x fingers crossed for you guys 

Jk1-  

HUGE MASSIVE HUGS ALL ROUND


----------



## tams1981

Thanks everyone for your positive messages   xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Rocky I'm pleased that I have 9, DH said he wants to put me in bubble wrap & at the moment I am in no position to argue, I'm still unbelieveably sore but I'm feeling better than yesterday! How are you?


----------



## rocky1

charlotte ha ha deffo let him carry on, nice to be looked after, im suprised at how sore you are, really feel for you, some like me are so lucky with ec, im sure you will feel a bit better again tomorrow. Im good thanks just worried AF wont show xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Rocky it should be at least 3 days away from what I have heard, it normally happens on day 10/11 of DR & even so I know for a fact that you can down reg with out a bleed, I had a bleed but when I went back I still wasn't fully down reged so they give me some other tablets to take with injections & I had no bleed but my linning thinned out, good luck x


----------



## rocky1

Thanks charlotte, 1 worry after another isnt it, hope you feel bit better today xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Becka - hope your first appointment went well

Little miss - hopefully you will a little bit stronger each day and be ready for your follow up appointment.  I know quite a few people do reflexology or acupuncture to help relax, thought about it myself but never got round to it.

Sarapd - symptom spotting can drive you  , hope you are coping okay

Charlotte - fantastic news about your embryos, massive good luck for call tomorrow 

Rocky - hope AF shows, you are so right, once one think works on a cycle, we then have something else to worry about!

Tams - hope you are resting up,   this 2WW flys by!

  big hugs back to you Lillsbills

No frosties for us, but hoping we won't need them  Been really busy at work today and then have mother in law visiting all weekend from France so at least something to keep my mind off it x x


----------



## tams1981

Bettyboo I had my first venture out the house today haven't really been out for a couple of days. Time goes much faster 

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

On my first IVF I some of the 2WW off work and I think I almost went mad, so trying to keep busy to keep my mind off it.

Had a few twinges on and off but far too early for any real symptom spotting x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Betty, good luck in your 2ww. Mother in law over from France during the 6 nations weekend! We are going out to France for the weekend xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Dizzy, have a lovely time in France - any chance you are going to the game?  I am a big rugby fan and missed last week due to wedding and this weekend will watch but with mil but at least I don't have to explain to my rugby mates why I am not drinking!


----------



## rocky1

bettyboo thankyou still no show. I love the rugby too   something to keep your mind off it all for the weekend, enjoy xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies just a quick question has anyone had a delayed af or a no show during dr? just wondered what would happen, baseline not until 18th but only had 2 bleeds 6 weeks apart since last ivf, so a bit worried, i guess it needs to show by next tuesday/wednesday, 3 days late now xx


----------



## tams1981

Rocky I'd speak to crgw. They can give you norothisterone to bring it on xx


----------



## kara76

Bleeding late with down reg is common, most if the time patients just need a little longer to down reg


----------



## Charlotte022

Just had a call to say we are going to blast so transfer should be Saturday! All if our embryos are still here although one is lagging behind but we do have 4 really good embryos so we are just waiting to see now x


----------



## jo1985

Just wanted to wish al u ladies going thro tx the very best of luck xxx


----------



## jk1

Charlotte that's fab news xxx

Tams and Betty, hope you are both ok ladies, been thinking of you xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks jo... I'm in a bad mood today and feel like I do before af and I normally feel like this about a week before af. So it's not looking good.

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

When are you testing tam? 16 days past transfer seems a long time to me & that's what it said on my post EC sheet x


----------



## Sarapd

Charlotte - that's fantastic news. Everything crossed for you.  We had one lagging behind and it caught up enough for us to freeze it.
Good luck tomorrow. 
Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Hi Charlotte I'm testing on 12th have discussed with a few others on other boards and think that should be enough time that 4 days before my OTD. I have 5 tests And the one they gave me so I can test every day till my OTD one way or another xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I hope that you get your  tams!


----------



## rocky1

Thanks kara and tams got a bit of mild af type pain so maybe she will show tonight  

charlotte thats fab news   you ok? xx

tams   for you   xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Rocky I'm ok feeling a bit better but I still have abdo pain. How are you?


----------



## Sarapd

BFN for me unfortunately.  Looks like all my symptoms were down to the progesterone.

Good luck to everyone else.

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

So sorry to here that Sara. Hope you ok  

Hope the rest of you are doing well ladies xx


----------



## magz1

so sorry sara  xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry to hear that Sara


----------



## jk1

Sorry to hear that Sara, sending you a hug xxx


----------



## magz1

how is everything with u jk1?? hope its going wellxxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

So sorry to read your news this morning Sara   This is such a hard journey and I hope that you give yourself time to recover and each day feel a bit stronger x x

Rocky - hope AF turns up soon. On. My first cycle dr did delay my AF too by about 5 days I think

Tams - not long before you test now, hope you are managing to stay a bit sane in this crazy waiting game 

Charlotte - great news about going to blast, massive good luck for tomorrow, sounds like you will have a few to choose from!  My OTD is 13 days post 5 day transfer.  I have tested 7 days post on my two cycles that were positive but it did turn into a nightmare with the one that was chemical so this time I am going to do my best to wait until OTD.  I think you need to do what you feel comfortable with.

JK - been thinking of you the last two weeks.  This time last year looked so good for both of us, fingers crossed we will get there soon x x 

Hi Magz, Kara and everyone else following our journeys


----------



## jk1

Betty - thank you, your post made me well up (not hard these days!).  Yes this time last year was looking different for us both wasn't it.  It was a year ago on Wednesday that we had our et, I've had lots of tears this week which I think has annoyed Kev as he says we should be looking forwards not back, I tried to explain to him that even though I'm looking forwards it doesn't stop the heartache that was left behind xx

Magz all going ok thank you lovely lady xx


----------



## tams1981

Bettyboo, thanks I was really drained and grumpy yesterday and didn't sleep well cos of pains I
Tummy but been shopping today and that always cheers me up, especially with my mum  As long as I'm keeping busy I'm not thinking 

How are you doing your OTD is the day after mine so nearly half way through .

Jk men are a but insensitive sometimes hey. That's why this forum is here I suppose as they don't have a clue what us ladies go through. 

I hope all us ladies get what we want in the end  xx


----------



## rocky1

So sorry sara     xxx

Good luck Charlotte xxx

Thankyou Bettyboo im happy to say af showed this afternoon phew xx


----------



## magz1

jk1 & bettyboo, i remember last year. i hope this year does bring your dreams true. also to everyone else that is going through treatment xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks for all the good wishes x


----------



## jk1

Charlotte good luck for today, how exciting! Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks JK1


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Ladies

thought I would check in with you all see how your doing x

Sarapd- so sorry to hear your news I know how I felt it is devastating I cried in ikea the other day at an empty high chair I had to kick it away from me discreetly cos it was upsetting me and I have no excuse now its just me being emotional not the hormones causing it. But it is getting easier to bear I can feel a little hope returning and I wish the same for you. Keep strong the sunshine always follows the rain.

Kind of lost touch where some of you ladies are in your cycles? Tams, Charlotte and BettyBoo are you all on the dreaded 2w/w? sending you lots of baby wishes and postitive thought for your test days. 

Jk1- have you done your ET are the embies on board?

lots of love and baby wishes for you all xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hi little miss hopeful

Aw I feel for you.  I did a pt test bfn 13dp 2dt. Also did one yesterday and I no how you feel. Everywhere you turn there's something to remind you 

So at the mo little miss hopefull I'm gutted I just want af to come so I can start again next month and hopefully have some good quality embroys or at least mature ones this time.

Hope eveyone else is ok xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sorry ladies to hear of all your BFN, hope you will all be able to try again soon.

Just got back from a wonderful rugby weekend in Paris. Game was amazing and met some lovely people out there including Rhys Priestland, Robert Jones, Jamie Baulch, Dafydd Jones and Matt Johnson. Jason Mohammed and Jonathon Davies were on our flight and the whole of the Cardiff City squad were in the departure lounge with us on Friday too. I have had a star studded weekend, not a good look meeting them all after a few glasses of wine though! 

AFM whilst I was away the clinic rang and said my AMH result has come back at 9.4 so good enough for my age to cycle again. So going to do the three cycle package starting next month x


----------



## tams1981

Sounds like you had good fun dizzywizzy and good news from the clinic  xx


----------



## Sarapd

Thanks Little Miss Hopeful

Still feeling very emotionally fragile but trying to do positive things in preparation for next time.  Not sure whether to do a frozen embryo transfer or another full cycle next time.  Seeing Amanda on Monday so hopefully things will become clearer then.  Does anyone know how long you have to wait between cycles before you start the next one please?  I was on short protocol so I'm not sure if that makes any difference.  Someone has told me 3 cycles but I think I'll go mad if I have to wait that long.

Tams1981 - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you. 

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks Sara.

I thought you could start next cycle on next natural af.

Gosh if I had to wait 3 cycles it'll prob be this time next year for me the way I cycle.

Good luck for Monday xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Ah Tams I am so sorry and yes I do know exactly how you feel its the worst sadness I have every felt and I was totally not prepared to feel so crappy. I am sending you huge huge hugs  . My family and friends have been so supportive and my other half is fab too I guess surround yourself with people who care about you and tell yourself positive things and maybe our brains will catch up and instead of just saying positive things we will feel them again.

Sarapd sending you the ame positive thoughts now I have enough that I can share them. I am seeing amanda on monday too to discuss our next step.I dont have any frosties so I am guessing it will be a  full cycle for me again all that expense I am going to have to spend my wedding fund this time god its so scary. We are trying desperately to finish building our house too so thats sucked a huge hole in our savings too and I am a low AMH so I cant egg share either eeek! I am considering the 3 cycle package and well thats my lot after that I have no more money.

I am going to try DHEA supplements and accupunture this time try and help me relax more. Some people have had good results with egg quality with DHEA and given my low fertilization rate on my last cycle well I'll try anything! frozen sperm is part of our problem too its not as good as a fresh cycle apparentely but thats all we have and thats what we have to work with.


I am not sure its 3 cycle Tams I hear of people who begin sooner xxx


Good Luck for Monday Sara I am in first thing I'll keep an eye out for you xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

On all my cycles fresh and frozen I just had to have one natural period then could go off that x


----------



## staceyemma

Hi tam so sorry about your BFN when I did my cycle I had to have 3 bleeds before starting again?
But I was egg sharing so not sure how it works for others xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks little miss hopeful, yeah try everything you can. It is such horrible feeling 

My AMH is very high but I guess that doesn't gage quality of my eggs but I'm hoping that was down to drugs being incorrect this time. 

I think I best take the pic down off the fridge of my little embies. 

I think some people wait a little longer So they can emotionally and physically adjust. It be so much better if DH could take it in turns  

xx


----------



## tams1981

Oh wow 3cycles wow it'll be the end of the year for me then. Maybe il have to try another IUI in between I just can't wait for Saturday to come so I can speak to Amanda and find out my plans. xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Tams   I'm sorry - is there any chance it could be late implantation?

Little miss hopeful good luck for your next cycle

AFM still on 2ww trigger is out of my system so if I do get a BFP I know it will be a true result, I am starting to think it might not be happening for me as I haven't had any implantation bleeding or any really symptoms except an achy lower back & I think that's more from egg collection than anything else as I was awfully bad for a few days later & if it hadn't been a 5 day transfer I'm not sure I could have done it I felt that bad & it wasn't ohss just the soreness from the collection x


----------



## staceyemma

She might let you go sooner who knows if others have been able to   
My cycle was all over the place after the first cycle which annoyed me even more I had to wait 43 days for my first period when I was always a regular 28 day girl.  The drugs mess up your body I think.

When I was told it was 3 cycles it annoyed me too as I just wanted to get going again so I understand how you feel.   Hope you can get going sooner and pray its second time lucky for u darling


----------



## tams1981

No don't think so Charlotte - I don't really understand why I had the eggs back I guess there must have been a small chance,but with them all coming out immature I didn't hold much hope. I don't really understand how they got them to mature outside me but hey I'm no scientist. I guess that's why thy were icsi'd.

Good luck Charlotte 2ww is a bloody nightmare feels like 2 months ago since had ET.

Aw staceyemma thsnks, you too. my cycle was coming back to normall well every 3 weeks before I started this and after IUI. was every 8-10 weeks for last 5 years. I think I need to book a 6 months holiday lol. Where are you at now staceyemma? You on 3 month wait untill next cycle?


----------



## staceyemma

No i was going to do an eggshare again with CRGW, but now I'm doing a cycle with Lister in London as I was so lucky to win a free cycle- definitely enter into their competition this year Tam   It wont be advertised until Ocotber 2013 but enter as you never know  

You sound like I was when I got my BFN, just raring to try again. I Hope you get some good news to start soon when you see Amanda.


----------



## tams1981

Thanks- wow talk about a ment to be that's got to be a good sign winning something like this. Best of luck. xx

October I was hoping to be delivering around then  I'm such an impatient person I don't no how I havent exploded after ttc for 5 years.


----------



## staceyemma

Tam I am so very very impatient you ask any of the ladies on here.. Im counting the days hours and minutes until my consultation  

But its an option to have for next year just in case- hopefully you wont need it tho  
TTC is a nightmare I know I've goen completely insane   I was normal...once....


----------



## tams1981

It's so hard when u wait so long for something and you don't no what outcome will be. I guess we'd all be willing to wait if we knew the outcome.

Good luck for consolation xx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Tam   good luck to you too darling


----------



## Sarapd

Thanks for the support.  I'm just worried because I turn 40 in a few months and my AMH is on the low side (although good for my age!).  It's the not knowing what's happening when that I'm struggling to deal with - I am such a control freak!  Am trying hard to relax about it all, but definitely easier said than done. 

Staceyemma - that has got to be a good sign!  

Charlotte - I had loads of what I thought were pregnancy symptoms but had BFN so hopefully your lack of symptoms is a good sign.

Tams - it's not over yet and they must have thought there was a chance otherwise they wouldn't have put the embies back.

Little Miss - I'm in at 10.30am so we may see each other!  I've got long dark very curly hair - wave if you see me!

Fingers crossed for us all.

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Me too Sara I'm a control freak and get a little mad if things don't go to plan even the most simple  of things. 

I have my fingers crossed for you for next cycle. 

Thanks - too be honest I think I may be in denial as I think I'm pregnant but I can't see how at this point  wish I didn't test early. I'm so torn now between my head and heart or tummy.

Good luck ladies one day I'm sure ivf will be 100% untill then fingers crossed. xx


----------



## rocky1

tams   i had 2 bleeds then started again sending you big  

charlotte- Not everyone gets symptons, how many days pt are you? xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Rocky I'm 4dp5dt how are you? X


----------



## tams1981

Thanks rocky right back at you   xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Ladies xx

Sarapd I am in at 9.30am so your probably right after me I have blonde hair and glasses so I will look out for you. I am already wondering about what that appointment holds, like what they will suggest to do thing differently the next time guess I will just have to wait and see! I wont be doing it immediately anyway I would like to give myself a month or so get myself feeling fully strong and hopeful dont want those little embies in me when I have any shred of doubt or negativity.

Tams- I know how you feel I did one test on my day 14 which was BFN and didnt do another test (I think I had my AF) but still sometimes I think to myself when I have a twinge in my belly what if I were miraculously pregnant even thoguh I know I am not! mad isnt it the torture me put ourselves through mentally. 

Staceyemma- lucky lady winning that cycle I wish you all the luck in the world and that will be some story to tell your precious bundle when he/she gets older you actually won a baby in a competition literally! its a good omen I think!

speak to you all soon ladies and good luck and baby wishes to you all on this day of love xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Little Miss & Sarapd - hope your appointments went well and you can start to plan your next steps 

Tams - hope you are doing okay, testing early can really play with your head,   for you

Charlotte - hope you are holding out on the madness of the 2WW.  We can't help symptom spotting, fingers crossed for you

Dizzy - I went green with envy when I read your post about your French trip, sounds brilliant.  Great news about your AMh too

Jo    xx

Staceyemma & Rocky - not too long for you guys now, good luck with your next cycles, hope that they are the ones

Mrs T   in case you are reading!

Not had good experiences with poas, so going to go for bloods on Monday at clinic to get my hcg levels


----------



## tams1981

Yes bettyboo I'm not testing early next time - well maybe one day lol.

I took the clincs pregnsncy test today and it came up with one wide line and one line to say test worked. Hubby then run down tesco and I took a tescos own which came up with a horizontal line which then faded and no vertice. I guess it's still a no. Hubby also bought me a clear blue and I wished I'd used that first now  

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## rocky1

bettyboo thankyou im so tired of dr now baseline is tomorrow, good luck with your bloods   xxx

tams its a cruel world sometimes big   i didnt have to suffer like some of you ladies my af appeared 4 days before otd so i cant imagine the prolonged pain   xxx

charlotte im fine thankyou, cant wait untill ec now, how you holding up? xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Rocky good luck for your EC
I'm all over the place I don't think its worked for me & this is rather likely to be our only chance, I still have till Friday but I should really be reading a positive tomorrow, I'm going to wait & see I'm praying it has worked x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Rocky - good luck for baseline tomorrow, hope your lining is nice and thin and dr symptoms have not been too bad

Tams - so sorry to hear your news, it really is a tough journey  

Charlotte -   that you get some better news this coming week


----------



## rocky1

bettyboo thankyou and good luck to you xx

charlotte   you get good news   xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I tested this morning & its a bfn I do have until Friday for OTD but I'm 9dp5dt & I thought I should be seeing something by now. I'm still going to test further along the week but the only reason I can see there being a late positive is if its late implantation or because I am a big lady that its taking longer to get through my system but at the moment I'm absolutely gutted x


----------



## magz1

charlotte022 dont give up just yet it is still a bit early to be testing, praying that u get a good result. tams so sorry, big hugs and look after yourself. goodluck everyone else. hows u jk1?? xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks magz.

Charlotte testing early is a nightmare but so is waiting. Hopefully itl change for you, it's still a bit early  

Rocky good luck for today 

Thanks bettyboo. 

I am trying to positive now but af still not shown and stopped taking progesterone on Saturday. I'm dreading it, but also want it to come so that I'm a little but closer to my next step. Booked back in 27th to find out what went wrong and agree next steps.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks for your support tams & magz another lady on another threat I was on just have me a bit of hope she tested neg on 11dp5dt & had positive at 14dp5dt so there might still be some hope, I'm going to ask hospital this morning to do hcg when they do thyroid blood & see if they will x


----------



## Sarapd

A bit of an update from me.  We saw Amanda this morning and she thinks that it is a lack of progesterone that caused the bleeding early on after the embryo transfer and could be the reason it didn't work.  She has recommended that I have progesterone injections and steroids straight away after egg collection next time.  When we told her that we'd made it to the top of the waiting list at IVF Wales and have an appointment next week she offered to send all our details to the consultant there, who she appeared to know quite well, so that they can put me on the injections and steriods.  She also said that we'd have to wait until I'd had two periods before starting the next cycle, which works out at the end of April.  So I probably won't post on here now as I'm no longer a CRGW cycler, although we've still got one frozen embie there so that's our back up or if we want a second child if all goes well.  But I'll still keep a lookout as I really want to know how you all get on.  

Charlotte - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.  It's probably too early to tell one way or the other so you may as well use your energy being positive that it's worked.

Rocky - Hope all works out and you don't need to go to IVF Wales

Tams - Let me know how you get on when you see Amanda.  

Littlemisshopeful - How did you get on today?  I kept an eye out but don't think I saw you.

Good luck everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Ow thanks Sara 

Good luck. 

She's so lovely is Amanda. 

Hope works out for you. 

I'm sure it doesn't matter if you still post here. It's a quiet board. 

Anyway good luck   xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Ladies xxx

Hey Sara I did keep an eye out for you but I think I was out from seeing Amanda around ten so I might have missed you, I did see a lady with straight brown hair so I smiled and waved at her just in case she looked at me like I was mental so I am thinking it wasn't you!lol.  How did it go? glad you got some answers about your early bleeding and now you know how to tackle it for next time it feels better I imagine knowing what might have gone wrong so at least you can take positive steps to help the next time. Good news about the IVF wales waiting list congratulations is that your NHS cycle? I hear good things about IVF wales so you will be in good hands. Please do continue to post on here its been lovely having people like yourself to talk to about this stuff and you and the other ladies have been fantastically supportive which I thank you very much for. So one frosticle at CRGW wouldn't it be mad if you had one angel from IVF wales and another from CRGW be brilliant xx

I didn't think too much ahead about my appointment today and when I arrived at CRGW I felt so emotional got really choked had to hide in the toilets and compose myself for a bit, really didn't expect that took me by surprise but Amanda said lots of people find it hard returning to the scene of the crime which made me laugh. The news is different for me unable to point at anything really that was wrong we had decent egg quality and decent number for my low amh and the morphology of the swimmers was good too. Our egg quality of the two embies that got put back was also good all 3's and 4's. Amanda said the protocol worked fine and that if we do it again I can either stay with the same (menopur & suprecur) or maybe try gonal F followed by menopur it might give us different results with fertilization or it might not. Amanda didn't recommend us doing any immunology testing just said see how the fertilization rate is with the next cycle and if thats as low as it was this time then look at tests again, they also may go for assisted hatching the next time but on the whole nothing big needs to change just a case of luck and mother nature this time. 



Charlotte I am keeping everything crossed for you day 9 it very early to test I read an article about how long it take the hcg levels to travel to your kidneys so it can be detected in your urine it said that around day 10 would be the very earliest so please don't give up hope yet it is still very early days. Good luck sweetie sending you hugs xx

Sorry to hear your news Tams I really do feel for you its the saddest time I have ever felt the disappointment comes in waves and its hard so bloody hard and unfair. I am still struggling on times to get to grips with it and the tears at CRGW today totally took me by surprise I thought I was getting back to normal clearly I am not. I do hope you feel better quickly cos both of us need to get back on that horse! sending you a huge hug xx


Thanks for the good luck wishes Betty boo    how are you feeling?xx

Rocky how are you holding up?xx

Love to you all future mammas to be hope to her from you all soon xxx


----------



## tams1981

Little miss hopefull that's really good news that everything is just right, so hopefully all will go brilliant next time. It's so strange how it works for some and not others under the same conditions you'd think there'd be a scientific answer as they seem to no everything up untill our little embies go in. The body is a strange thing hey.

So when are you starting next step? 

I no what you mean about the crying coming from no where. I felt like crying today when I couldn't find something in the shop. I don't cry very often so this came as a shock to me that I wanted to. I haven't cried through this whole process so maybe that's what it was.

That bit bout waving to who you thought was Sara cracked me up lol if it was me I would have been wow she's friendly lol

Good luck for the next step and good patience with the next lot of waiting till you start your journey 

Hope you other ladies are doing well this evening xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi LittleMissHopeful
No - that wasn't me.  We didn't get there until 10.20. We have laughed about you waving to someone especially as DH was smiling at everyone in case it was you! They must think everyone is very friendly there!

I thought I was going to find it really emotional today but I think I did all my crying last week.  I'm trying to focus my energy on being positive for the next cycle.

It would be strange if we had two frosties from different places. We saw a fortune teller years ago who said we'd have twins but she said something about it not being obvious it was twins at first! She also said it would be a hard journey but we'd get there! Fingers crossed she's right about getting there in the end! Twins do frighten me but I'm sure we'd manage.

It is lovely being in contact with others who know what we're going through.  We will all get there.

Sending you all lots of love and positive thoughts.

Sara. xx


----------



## jk1

Littlemisshopeful - sending you a big hug.....I have cried so many times walking into crgw....the first appt after our miscarriage I walked in and was nearly sick....I think the smell of the clinic just brought it all back to me and I had to run to the loo!  Luckily I've moved on from such violent reactions to clinic now! Good luck to you Hun, fingers crossed for next time xxx

Tams - sending you a big massive hug xxx

Charlotte - never give up hope, when I had my bfp we only knew it was a positive because we had bloods done, the levels were still so low that it wouldn't have shown on a hpt xxx

Sara - will still be lovely for your to update this thread too, good luck for your cycle with IVF Wales xxx

Betty - xxx

I got a bfn....again, we had bloods done last Friday and went to see Amanda on Saturday morning.  The good news is (yes there is some!) that we have 3 frozen day 6 blasts, 2 of which are hatching and one which is graded aa so we are going for fet next time.  Doing things a little differently so I will be on steroids for longer, will start metformin over the next week or so and I'm having an endo scratch this time before tx.

Hoping this long road we are on will end soon, whether its by it actually working (ideal scenario) or by us actually being brave enough to make a decision.........

Hello to my lovelies - mrs t, Siany, bexy, kara, Lills, Amanda......thank you for your support and kind words...you know they mean a lot to me xxxx


----------



## jk1

Oops - sorry for mega long post! Xx


----------



## rocky1

Good luck with ivf wales sara hope it all works out for you, and thankyou i hope so too xxx

charlotte like the others said theres still time       xxx

littlemisshopeful good thanks, couldnt help lol at your waving hehe. Started stimming yesterday so hoping 2 weeks until ec fingers crossed xxx


----------



## jk1

Rocky good luck with stimms and for your first follie scan, bet iyT will fly by now! Xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou jk1 and all the best of luck with your fet   xx


----------



## kara76

Jk I am so very sorry, sounds like a very good an to me, keep fighting I know how hard it is to keep going


----------



## josiejo

JK, so sorry to hear your news but it does sound like you have a very good plan in place. You keep strong xx


----------



## Vixxx

So sorry, JK, but sounds like a good plan (I would recommend it!) xxx


----------



## magz1

so sorry jk1, your plan does sound good. how u doing charlotte?? goodluck anyone else going through treatment xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Magz I'm still geting bfn's from testing & OTD is Friday but I'm 11dp5dt so I would have expected to have seen something by now! I had bloods done on nhs on Monday & I'm waiting for them to come back, I feel rubbish! We don't have any thing frozen to use & if we want another cycle I'm going to have to get a loan as I have got this perimenopause thing on top of pcos & I'm only 22 (nearly 23) so the way my body is acting I might not have a great deal of time! How are you? X


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Ladies xxx

Charlotte- How are you feeling it’s your OTD this Friday isn’t it? Keeping everything crossed for. Have been reading a book about women’s experiences with IVF apart from making me cry a lot it has a good take home message that anything is possible even under some pretty grim diagnoses. I hope your BFN’s turn to one gigantic BFP wishing you lots of luck hun xxx 

JK- So sorry to hear about your BFN I know your journey even this far has been long you are such a strong lady I have had one cycle and it feels like the stuffing been knocked out of me! Great news about your blasts thought they sound like winners! How soon can you do your FET? Xxx 

Sara- so sorry I missed you was hoping to see you perhaps we should all have a meet up us current cyclers and some of the other lovely ladies on here what do you think? Don’t know how possible it is not sure where your all based? When will your IVF wales cycle be? 

Betty Boo- how are you feeling? How are you coping with the 2 w/w? xxx 

Rocky- not long until EC now!! Are you getting excited? Hope you get loads of lovely eggs! Have you had any scans yet how are your follies doing? Xxx 

Tamms- How are you feeling? Not long until your follow up now that will help you be more positive. I cried when I went back to CRGW but today I started to feel a little excited for round two.  

Me and DB are thinking of May/June for ICSI round 2 all being well and good! He is worrying about the financial aspect cant blame him we have a house to build too going for the 3 cycle package possibly changing my drugs slightly (I am antagonist short protocol) to gonal F no reason other than to see if it alters egg quality. Hitting the gym helps me feel better and trying the DHEA thing too but on the whole just going to try and deal with round2 a little better than I did with round 1.

Love to you all ladies xxxx


----------



## tams1981

Little miss hopeful - I'm glad your feeling more positive now it's hard to take in but when you no its not the end of the road makes it a bit easier and you have something to look forward to. I'm not feeling wonderful af is so heavy not used to it as I rarely have them and when I do they are light. My hubby doesn't come to many appointments but he's definitely coming to this follow up appointment. Did Amanda suggest may/June or is that what you decided? Good luck for the house building  that's exciting and can take your mind off things. We could always meet up in the beefeater next to crgw as everyone would no where that is?

Charlotte - sorry your getting bfn still  I thought you had frosties? Don't loose hope. 

Jk1 sorry for your bfn. Your new plan looks like your covering all you can though. I want to go back on metformin if Amanda lets me as it helps me to loose weight. I've learnt so much on this forum I never even knew about. I guess an endo scratch helps the embryo implant?? Is that what it's for? Your little embies sound like he best you can get so fx for you  

Sara - that's really strange thing for the fortune teller to say, there couldn't be any other explanation could there Si fx. One told me I'd have a boy first which my mum would be really close to as she lost her boy at 39 weeks  followed by twins (hence why I choose 2 embies to go back in) they didn't mention all I had to go through to get there. 

Rock hope your doing well.

Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm getting confused I'm better with faces than names xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Gp confirmed that my hcg level is 1 on phone so no chance of a BFP for me, I don't have any frosties, DH wants to start straight after our holiday in July as we return on the 2nd of August but I want to start sooner, have agreed to try to lose a certain amount of weight & then try so I had better get started on that! I'm going to look for a pcos diet, I have to wait for the bleed now which isn't going to be pleasant!


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Chicas xxx

Tams- A meet up be good for all of us me thinks! I know where the longbow is CRGW isn't far from where I live so I would definitely be up for that perhaps we can some of the other girls together too we could have a collective moan and groan then cheer ourselves up with desserts! I have a friend offline who I will ask too she a cycler too.

My AF was a lot heavier too I am normally 2-3 days and light but AF came for a week solid! I think it's the meds tbh and all our bodies have been through in such a small space of time.

Amanda said 2 normal AF before trying again so that takes me up to May but I may hang until june cos we have a wknd away planned and I don't fancy it clashing with scans, EC's and ET's plus its DB's birthday end of May and I was a crying mess in my 2 w/w don't fancy ruining his birthday by blubbing. Besides I am going to give DHEA a go too I asked Amanda about it and see said they normally say for people who produce a low amount of eggs but I read up and it says it can increase egg quality too and well Amanda says it wont harm so am giving it a whirl! I am posting a link to one of the articles I read see what you think of it. Check with Amanda though if you are gonna have a go cos I am not sure how it works with PCOS and OHSS so best to check first.

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html

DB tries his best to come to the appointments he cant always make it but he does his best. My mum comes otherwise my sister offered to come with me on my initial visit back last year but she was heavily pregnant so I think that could have been a mistake too traumatic for us mammas in waiting to see a waddling about to burst mamma she didn't think of that bless her. Its nice to have support and I am too learning so much from our forum I couldn't be without it now exciting to be rooting for people even when its not us a success for one of us feels like a success for us all it gives us hope for ourselves and faith in CRGW I guess.

Charlotte- so sorry to hear your news we are all here for you  would be nice to have a meet up maybe we can be there in person to support you through this unhappy time xxx
Hugs xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Charlotte - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Your AF may not be that bad - mine wasn't - just remember that everyone is different.  I have PCOS and I've lost almost 5 stone, first 2 by being careful and exercising more (mainly walking) and then by joining Weightwatchers.  My BMI was 36 and I'm down to 27 now so I'd definitely recommend it.

It would be lovely to meet up and get to see you in person - so we know who to wave to!

JK1 - what Amanda says sounds positive.  You're being really brave and strong - I've been in pieces and only gone through one cycle.  Everyone is rooting for you.

AFM - not sure when I'll start with IVF Wales but Amanda said she thought they were booking people in for end April / beg May.  It has to be before June as I turn 40 then and the cycle has to have started then.

I read something on another post that made me laugh - CUTO - Chin Up Tits Out!

Sara. xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Hi guys, sorry been AWOL a bit recently as waiting for results

Charlotte - so sorro to hear your news    . I always find having a plan in place helps and it sounds like you are getting that sorted.

Rocky - glad your baseline went well and you have started stimms x

Tams - glad you have your date for your follow up sorted next week.  Amanda is lovely and I am sure you will come up with a great plan together for next time, which will be the one!

Sara - congrats on your fab weight loss!  Great that Amanda had lots of advice and is going to send that info through to IVF Wales, good luck with our appointment next week x

Little Miss - loved your waving at the clinic, I have been there manically grinning at everyone in case they are from FF and it turns out one time I was grinning at the right person (helped that I was wearing a bright pink coat so we confirmed on here afterwards).  Although I know we always feel like we are waiting on this journey, an extra month might be a good idea as the appointments, EC, ET and esp the 2WW can really be quite stressful.  I was delayed this time by an extra month because of the Christmas holidays and it actually worked out better.

AFM - been having bloods today and Monday and happy to confirm that I am officially pregnant!  So, so happy but also slightly cautious because I have been here before but hoping that the extra meds I am on will keep us all safe.  Now onto the three week wait for a scan....


----------



## BettyBoo1

JK - so sorry lovely, I was saving the best til last then forget to mention you!    You are a very strong and brave lady and I pray that it will be your time with your FET xx


----------



## rocky1

charlotte im so sorry   i hope your treating yourself well xxx

bettyboo- really hope the 3 weeks goes quickly for you and congratulations on your bfp xxx

tams im good thanks, how you doing? xxx

littlemisshopeful- thankyou i have 1st stimm scan monday, hoping for ec a week monday, yes i cant wait now 1st cycle seemed to go quicker, feels like i been injecting forever this time. Really hope you get your bfp next cycle xxx


----------



## jk1

Charlotte - I am so sorry huni, my hcg came back as 1 too this time, I wish things were different lovely xxxxx

Sara - believe me...I'm not very brave at all!! If I was I'm sure I would have come to a decision by now but instead I keep getting back on this crazy roller coaster we all find ourselves on...I've just learned to air the positives from each cycle...I've is such trial and error it's that I find its the only way of coping with it.

Littlemiss - I was thinking about the three cycle package too.....that's after I was thinking of adopting siblings on Friday night!  I seem to be swinging from one extreme to the other at the moment! I think it's a good idea if you have the money and wish I'd done it now but I am forever hopeful and always think the next cycle will be the one so I won't need the three cycle package! 

Tams - sending you lots of love and hugs huni - good luck for your follow up, I'm sure Amanda will have some ideas for you xx

Sara - that made me laugh!! Haha I hope your IVF Wales cycle comes round soon, just keep calling them all the time to remind them you are still here - that's what I used to do! Xx

Rocky - how are you feeling now you've started stimming...exciting times huni xx 

Betty - haha can't believe you forgot me!  you know I'm over the moon for you and with you every step of the way xxxx

Afm nothing to report, we were going to do our fet straight away as in start down regging in 21 days time but I think we have decided to wait now....well that's the plan but who knows what I'll feel like tomorrow....

Jo xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,

Just popped on to say congrats to Betty, hope it all works out well for you x

AFM we are going to do the three cycle package starting march and before we begin Amanda has suggested an endometrial scratch too. Am willing to try anything new now!


----------



## magz1

so sorry charlotte. congrats betty xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

jk1 really good thankyou just on day 4 so no bloating or anything yet, you will know when your ready to start, take some time for yourself, its scary starting again isnt it, really hope you get a better result next time, hope your treating yourself xxx


----------



## tams1981

Morning ladies

Little miss hopeful I'm trying to plan holidays around it too. I think we may go next month so I don't have to worry about it as we normally go away in may. With regards to a pregnant lady being there to hold your hand it shouldn't matter too much as pregnant ladies go in for scans there so if you do need her I still take her. (I understand your trying to be sensitive).

Sara- hope you get booked in soon. You'll have something to look forward to 

Betty - Yey    congrats  thanks yes I'm sure she will sort something out. I'm staying hopeful anyway.

Rocky good luck hope you get EC next Monday. I think once you've been through it once you no what's coming next it takes longer cos your waiting for it (if you know what I mean) 

Jk1 - thank you. Hope this time will be your time with you'll little frosties 

Hey dizzywizzy hope your doing ok. I assume if you do the 3 cycle package you get a refund if it works on first cycle??

xx


----------



## farm boy

well done bettyboo (the lass in the pink coat) that is really great news.
good luck jk and all you others.
keep the faith.

**..


----------



## Sarapd

Well we had our treatment planning appointment at IVF Wales today and were a bit shocked when they asked if we wanted to start a cycle straight away!  We decided to wait until beginning of May to give my body a bit more time to recover and to prepare psychologically for it.  Plus that's. better time because it's not so busy in work.  Just not quite sure what I'm going to do with myself for 8 weeks!  Think it'll be back to the gym and running for me.

Betty Boo - how are yoy feeling?  Hope you're taking things easy and being spoilt. 

Rocky - hope all going well with you.  Did you get your EC today?

JK1 - how are you doing?  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Tams - have you had your follow up appointment yet?  I found things easier once I had a plan and some possible dates.

Charlotte - how are you feeling?  I know it probably won't feel it now but things do get easier.  I was in a fog for the first few days.  Don't be hard on yourself and give yourself time.

Littlemiss - have you waved to anyone else lately? Hope you're ok.

If I've forgotten anyone, I'm really sorry.

Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi sara wow at least you had the option for starting, i must call them today and cancel my appointment, im quite settled at crgw now, no i had a follie scan yesterday, left ovary has a cyst so only 3 small follies   right ovary 13 follies and 3 are really small, so not great as im egg sharing, hope things improve, can i ask what happened at your treatment planning appointment? xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Rocky
That's still a fair amount of follies and you might find that they have a sudden spurt at the end and all catch up.
Treatment planning at IVF Wales was actually with one of the nurses from CRGW who had scanned me previously so that made me feel a bit more relaxed.  Most of the time was spent filling in the consent forms.  She also did another AMH and a chlamydia swab (well I had to do that bit myself).  I told her what Amanda said and she wrote all that in my notes and said they'd do that.  Then it was working out timings as to when we wanted to start and they seemed to be quite flexible and left the decision up to us.  
Good luck with your next scan and let us know how you get on.
Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks for that Sara much appreciated, just i will just call them to delay it then as im expecting ec monday crgw, and treatment planning tues ivf wales, if i could i would do both haha, its great there was a nurse from crgw too, deffo helps, who is it? 

Thankyou i will post tomorrow xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks guys, just trying to keep calm and make time speed up.  Fingers crossed it works out for us this time  

JK - have you made a finally decision about whether to start FET straight away or wait - another cycle or so?

Dizzy - not long til March now, hope the scratch makes the difference and you only need one of your three!

Magz - hope you are okay x

Tams - hope you manage to plan a fab holiday and also fit treatment in x

Farm Boy - lovely to hear from you.  Hope the pink coat brings me luck, I will wear it for my first scan!

Sara - wow that is quick, sounds like IVF Wales are sorting themselves out.  Hitting the gym and getting yourself prepared to go again in 8 weeks sounds like a cracking plan x

Rocky - I had a big cyst on my right side and we started off with no visible follicles on that side.  However, some little ones grew pretty quick and we ended up with a similar number on both sides, so hope yours appear too.  Hope you aren't feeling too uncomfortable with your stimms, not long til Monday now!

Hello to anyone I have missed x


----------



## tams1981

Sara that's great news. Keep us updated xx

My follow up appointment is today. So we will see not feeling great today though went to see Anton & Erin from strictly last night with my mum so I'm tired now. Too late of a night for someone who doesn't venture out in the dark much. I'm so rock n roll lol

Rocky- that's still a fair number. I kept getting told it was quality not quantity and in the end I had quantity not quality  so try not to worry too much. They advised me that normally 85% off eggs are mature so even if you had 10 at EC you'd still have 8 and there's 4 each  xx

Bettyboo- thanks me too at least today il have a plan so I know when everything's happening and I can book something. Good luck I hope it works out for you this time too xx

Hello to all you other lovely patient ladies xx


----------



## tams1981

I've been to my appointment and the result was - because all my eggs were immature I cannot do another cycle of ivf on the egg share scheme. 

After paying out for iui earlier in the year and thinking I could have 3 rounds of ivf through egg share we spent our savings on having a new kitchen and other house things. We've already spent hubbies march bonus which he hasn't had yet so that'll teach me. 

So now new plan is Amanda is putting me on chlomide and metformin well actually I have loads left from when I was with nhs. There's no reason besides pcos that I should not ovulate. Metformin helped to bring my bmi down last time so hopefully that will help. So basically I'm going to do chlomide route as long as I can untill we can afford ivf again. Bit worried about doing iui just incase my eggs are infertile again cos at least with ivf il know and they can icsi them if need be. 

Sorry girlies for long babbling post still getting my head around it


----------



## rocky1

Hi all good news on scan today didnt know things could chnge so much in 2 days but im guessing they missed some on monday as i have 6 on left side, and 25-30 on right, i have mild OHSS so have to up protein and water, scan again monday 

bettyboo thankyou and evidently you were right, really hope time goes super duper quick for you   xxx

tams awww no way, so sorry to hear that, life can be so unfair at times, im sure you will find a way soon and   all your dreams come true.     feel really bad for you xxx


----------



## magz1

hi tams, take your time to get your head around. sorry it hasnt gone to plan but when one door closes another one opens and at least your being productive towards achieving your dream whilst saving if it doesnt work out. and you and your partner can have some fun trying lol. on a more serious note never apologise for letting off steam thats what we are all here for and vice versa when we need someone.  i hope you do achieve your dream.
betty, i`m fine thanx, hows u and hubby bet your still on cloud 9. i can understand being cautious but enjoy as much as u can.
sarapd, great news, let me know when u are going to cycle.

rocky1 so glad to hear that, when will ec be now?.
jk1, any news on what you are doing? 
thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

magz1 thanks, likely to be monday but have a feeling they may do it monday   xx


----------



## rocky1

Haha sunday x


----------



## tams1981

Rocky - thanks   I had that on left side it was hurting, but as soon as upped water and protein felt much better. Good luck for Sunday/Monday xx

Magz- thanks sometimes I think my posts don't make sense as I'm normally don't think and just write lol. Xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks tams xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone and goodluck to all of you with your journies, i also had my treatment at crgw and they truly are a great clinic. I want to ask if you would be kind enough in helping me get this 12 yr old chloe to get as much you tube exposure in this teenstar competition so can you watch and copy and share the link and also there is a link for the caerohilly ibserver she was published in thanks.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW-9P516MM4&feature=youtube_gdata_player . http://www.caerphillyobserver.co.uk/news/811174/abertridwr-girl-12-hoping-for-success-in-singing-competition/

 to mrs t and jk and i am following everyones journeyies.


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey there ladies xxx

Sorry havent checked in with you all for a while hope your all doing well?

Tams- sorry to read your news about the egg sharing I too am a no starter in that department as well and if it makes you feel any better all my eggs were mature and they still wouldnt take me as a donor either. Theres a lot involved not just egg maturity I produced normal quanities despite my low amh and my egg quaility was decent but I am still not egg donor material so dont beat yourself up about it theres so much they want from donor eggs its really hard ticking all the boxes. Am so sorry about the finiancial aspect its probably the biggest reason that most of us ivf-ers have to give up eventually we are not made of money. I wanted to tell you a story about a friend of mine she was ttc for 4 years+ unexplained fertility on her side and her DH has a serious condition which requires meds that seriously lower his sperm levels giving them very little chance to conceive naturally. They did 2 months of clomid after what was years trying and bang baby number 1! they are now expecting baby number 2 without medical help. I have a few friends who have histories of TTC and found clomid a wonder drug so I hope you have the same luck as them and have no need for more expensive ivf.


Me and DB are reconsidering the reversal option as well as round 2 of ICSI we were told the reversal was not feasible but a local urologist. We have contacted a reversal specialist and told him our history and hopefully are going to see him about a consultation so we can try both ways naturally and ICSI. 

Rocky good luck with your EC hope you get lots of lovely mature eggs!

Betty boo - how are you feeling mamma to be?


Sorry if I missed any ladies hope you are all doing well sending you my love and hugs xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks little miss hopeful.

I was acceptable for egg share before this cycle. But if i have immature eggs again they cant freeze them to share.

I've tried it before on nhs and didn't work for me I was on metformin for a year and chlomide for 6 months only ovulated once... Well they think I did. At least this time il get a scan before ovulation and not a blood test after.

I'm trying to stay positive and before this I was and I thought there would be no chance ivf wouldn't work for me as I thought I'd have 3 chances with the egg share programme.

It's always better to get a second opinion and I hope that option works out for you it's nice to have more choices 

I've contacted a clinic in Greece who find out the cause of your infertility. I'm wondering if mine was from an emergency c section.

xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Sara

glad to hear you will be cycling again soon thats so exciting are you doing anything different meds wise this time? I am guessing the procedure is pretty much the same at IVF wales. no havent been waving at anyone havent been at CRGW since my follow up. I am doing the same as you hitting the gym and kettlebells it is good for us mentally I did nothing at all exercise wise in Jan cos of my cycle silly really it probably wouldnt have done any harm! am waiting for my dhea to arrive too gonna get straight on that and we are going for a consultation to get a second opinion about the reversal too. Dont know if we will have any sucess on that front but het its worth a shot! we are chucking everything at it big time just hope it works!. am feeling back to normal cracking jokes being mischevious so must be on the mend. How are you doing? whats the plans for DR/EC thats sort of thing? xxxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Sara   

glad to hear you will be cycling again soon thats so exciting are you doing anything different meds wise this time? I am guessing the procedure is pretty much the same at IVF wales. no havent been waving at anyone havent been at CRGW since my follow up. I am doing the same as you hitting the gym and kettlebells it is good for us mentally I did nothing at all exercise wise in Jan cos of my cycle silly really it probably wouldnt have done any harm! am waiting for my dhea to arrive too gonna get straight on that and we are going for a consultation to get a second opinion about the reversal too. Dont know if we will have any sucess on that front but het its worth a shot! we are chucking everything at it big time just hope it works!. am feeling back to normal cracking jokes being mischevious so must be on the mend. How are you doing? whats the plans for DR/EC thats sort of thing? xxxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Tams

When I went for my follow up they couldnt find anything wrong with my eggs and Amanda said its pretty much what nature gives you that particular cycle sometimes they are fine sometimes not if thats the case maybe the immaturity wont happen next cycle? would they then consider you again as a egg sharer again?

Clinic in greece sounds promising would you have to go over there then for exploratory work? amazing that they can that will help so many people like us trying. I was reading one of my books the other day it was all different womens experiences of IVF and it was saying how difficult it is doing ivf when you have one child cause people think you dont find it so difficult. I was thinking about it and my thoughts are that its even tougher cos you know you can have a child and have done so. I feel so bad for you I am wishing for a lottery win myself and I promise if it happens I will pay for all us lovely ladies to have as many cycles as we want til we all have our families.

I have always wanted to be an egg sharer and I hope that once I have my one little miracle I can donate my eggs if anyone wants them, I know CRGW wont have me as a donor cos of my low amh but I produced 12 eggs enough to share and they were decent quality so maybe a private donor would want me. After seeing what we all go through and experiencing the meds and EC isnt that bad and I would love to be able to help other people too.

sending you bug hugs if you want to meet up for a collective moan let me know xxx


----------



## tams1981

Nearly made me cry little miss hopeful. Your very undertstanding and kind. 

It is hard but more so for the fact that I have to try and keep a hold of my emotions and still make things good for him whilst going through this. I always wanted kids close in age as there's a 16 year age gap between me and my sister and I wanted him to have someone to be close to. Worrying about stuff like this just takes over your life.

No chance of egg sharing not with crgw as Amanda said it may happen again.

Greek clinic has given me some useful information. If ihad IUI then I could possibly have consultation and IUI together. But if IVF then 2 separate trips. The clinic does more investigations into causes of your infertility. 

Me you & Sara said previously we'd be up for meeting up. I'm free most of the time so I can slip in with others plans.

Thanks it means a lot to have support and understanding of lovely ladies on here. I hope we all get our dream one day. xx


----------



## rocky1

How are you tams?   


Waiting for a call from Amanda after their lunchtime meeting to tell me if i can have EC monday


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

I am free most evenings next week of you fancy meeting up I am working monday and tuesday but have thursday and friday off ifdaytime is beeter for you? let meet up we all need support at the mo and we can have a giggle cheer ourselves up xxx


----------



## tams1981

Going mad rocky but hey I guess it's just the process I may came out the other end at some point. Good luck for phone call I hope you get in on Monday. It's horrible all the waiting. Never mind soon you'll be on the 2ww waiting again  finders crossed for Monday and I hope you get your bfp  

I can do Thursday or Friday day little miss hopeful. Shall we sayThursday 12 lunchtime at the beefeater? And open to anyone who wants to join us and if anyone who wants to come cant make that. Open to other times xx


----------



## Sarapd

I'd love to meet up but I'm in work on Thursday lunchtime.  Happy to meet in the evening though.  MY DH wants to come with me because he says he feels he knows you all!  But I've told him it's girls only.

Little Miss Hopeful - you almost made me cry!  It was so kind what you said about winning the lottery.  My friend had been trying IVF for years and wasn't getting anywhere.  Her husband had his vasectomy reversed and she had her first baby at 45!  He'll be 1 this month.  So fingers crossed that they can do it for you.

Tams - I've read loads about Serum clinin in Greece on here and they do seem to have lots of success, even just from making suggestions for tests for people.  

Rocky - fingers crossed you get EC on Monday.  I had the best night sleep ever the day of my EC - think it must have been the drugs!  
Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

tams I really feel for you   you will get there!!   thankyou i wonder if i will have any hair left by the time i get there   xxx

sara thankyou i know the drugs are really good at crgw hope they send me to sleep like last time   im so nervous xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

:Hey girlies thursday lucnhtime at the longbow be great for me too but no good for Sarapd? do we went to go for an evening or pick another daytime that suits the three of us? Sara let me know if you can do daytimes if not I am sure we can do an early evening providing thats ok for Tams too with her little angel.  Dh welcome to come and why not I dont mind the more the merrier I say! Let me all know be brill if we can fix a date! xxx


----------



## rocky1

EC monday so nervous   hope this time is my time the closer i get the more anxious im feeling xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Evening ladies,
Hope you are all well and treatments are progressing as planned. As I have mentioned I  am doing the three cycle icsi package this time. Meds delivered yesterday £1280 can't believe how much they have increased in price! EC booked in for April 29th. Start meds March 27th. 

I have been away again on another rugby weekend to Italy, I met a lovely couple out there who had unexplained fertility. They had 6 cycles and were successful on their 7th and said their only changes were the addition of half term off teaching and acupuncture. 

Can anyone recommend acu at crgw, give me advice on costs, timings etc.

A bit miffed today as clinic have said we need to pay to do some up to date bloods and semen analysis as its Ben a year since they were last done. Money, money, money and we have to cost in intralipids too!


----------



## Sarapd

Rocky - that's great news about EC on Monday. Enjoy your drug free Sunday!

Dizzy - I've had accupuncture with Jackie in CRGW last year. She was lovely but accupuncture just wasn't for me as it didn't relax me at all. I've switched to reflexology instead, which I really like.  Can't remember how much it was though.  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## lillsbills

Dizzy, contact your local G.U.M clinic they will do the bloods for free. Think there is one in Pontypridd, not sure were the others are located. Hubby had his done there no questions asked... Although there is a very funny and embarrassing sorry to tell you one day maybe  . Give them a shout you will find your nearest one in the phone book.


----------



## tams1981

Morning ladies,

Dizzy the lady in crgw is Jackie brown and she charges £50 consultation and £40 for follow up. I've not used her but I was reading up on her. Her card is in reception with details on I think she's based there 3 days a week. Good luck xx

Rocky good luck Monday try not to be nervous hun. Easier said than done I was nervous up untill the day before and then it disappeared for some reason. I wish I'd been in Sedative state ever since.

Little miss hopeful and Sara I can do evenings so you ladies can decide as all il have to do is ask hubby to be home from work by a certain time so I can come out.

Hope all you other ladies are doing well xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Rocky - good luck with EC tomorrow, fingers crossed you get lots of lovely eggs x

Dizzy - wow, I bet Italy was great, albeit a bit wet!  We have got tickets for the Wales v England game so looking forward to that.

I was told by CRGW that they were including the cost of bloods in the treatment cost from 1 January 2013 as we needed ours updating.  Last time DH got them from blood service as he donates regularly but this time they did them for free at CGRW so might be worth double checking?


----------



## magz1

goodluck rocky hope you get loads of eggs magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Good luck tomorrow Rocky.  Let us know how you get on.

I can do Thursday or Friday evening this week or next week.

Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou all so much xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Morning Ladies!

sorry about the radio silence over the wknd have been kid sitting for my neice as my sister has been poorly for over a month so been so busy I didnt get chance to get on here apologies xxx

How about we go for friday night then ladies at the longbow? cant wait to meet you all feel like I know you all already!xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies just a quick 1, had 15 eggs so 8 for me 7 for my recipient, 6 of my 8 are mature and have been injected   they fertilise xxx


----------



## magz1

well done rocky, i`ll pray tto for a good fertilisation rate. goodluck magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Rocky - that's great news.  Hope you enjoy a good night's sleep tonight!

LittleMissHopeful - Friday night is good for me.  What time works for you and anyone else who'd like to join us?

Sara. xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

That is a great amount of eggs Rocky, well done!  Hope you are resting up now.  Good luck for the call tomorrow xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Ladies, lyndon called early   5 out of 6 fertilised   so much better than last time!!! transfer either thursday or saturday xxx


----------



## magz1

thats brill rocky, fingers crossed for ET now. do you know how many your putting back?? magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks magz i would like 2 put back, if they let me this time   xx


----------



## magz1

i`m sure they will let us know when ET is and if i dont speak to u before massive goodluck magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Yey rocky that's excellent. xx

Little miss hopeful and Sara I can't do Friday as hubby working in London this week soz. But you go on without me. It's typical normally our nights are free but this week he has to stay away. 

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Tams - Hope you're doing ok.  How about next Thursday night instead?  That's 14 March.  I'll check with Little Miss Hopeful to see if she's free.  xx

Hi Rocky - How are you doing?  Have you heard yet whether the ET will be Thursday or Saturday?  I found the wait in between EC and ET quite bizarre. xx

Hi BettyBoo - Hope you're taking things easy and resting up.  Is your scan date coming up soon?  It's difficult to keep track of everyone's dates! xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.

Sara. xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Tamms & Sara- I can do the 14th girlies xxx

Good luck to Rocky only just reading up on the last few posts brill fertilization rates you must be pleased! good lukc for ET I will pray for your little embies make sure they get nice and snuggled in for their 9 month wait xxx

Betty boo- Hows preganancy treating you? hope your feeling ok and doing well! how many weeks are you now?xxx

Dizzy- not long now till your cycling again we are gonna do the three package too but yes you are right eeek the drugs are expensive my bill came to £1350 for my cycle too. I was on 400 menopur which sounds quite a lot what are you other ladies having in the way of menopur?

Magz how are you feeling my lovely? xxx

Love and luck to all you ladies and your all welcome to join us for a meet up /collective moan/ girly natter session! xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies, 

Fine by me, how's 6 sound is that ok. Do we have to all turn up wearing roses so we no who we are meeting lol. It'll be even more embarrassing than the waving at someone else in clinic if we are sitting at the table of people who don't no us   xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou all  

little miss hopeful thankyou so much really sweet   xx

sara no i have to wait untill the morning (torture)   nearly there now   xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Rocky - hope call today has gone well and you are all set for ET  

Little Miss - I was on 375 of menopur this time, drugs were a lot more expensive that my first go because of the higher dose of menopur and I stimmed for longer.  But fingers crossed it will all be worth it.  I am just over 7 wks now x

Sara - scan next Friday so only just over a week to go.  Taken today off as last few days been quite hard at work and been down with swollen glands and a cold, but starting to feel better now I am resting up. I know I am do lucky to be where I am but also pretty nervous as had bad news before at just after 8 wks,  lots of  

Hi Magz, hope you are well x

Hope you girls have a fab meet up and great to give more support to each other.  I am afraid posting on this forum was hard enough for me, not brave enough for a meet up!


----------



## rocky1

Hi all im pupo   have 2 top quality embryos on board, otd 22nd   forever!! lyndon picked his favourite 2 so im sure we have the best, will find out if i have frosties sat xxx


----------



## magz1

Rocky, well done you praying for a BFP for you now.

Littlemisshopeful, i`m fine thanks. i had really high bill for drugs last time and will have this cyle in april has i stimmed on 450 for about 10 days. when you doing your cycle??

Bettyboo, i`m fine thanx. my gosh 7 weeks already, pray everything goes well on friday for you. let us know if you get chance.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou so much magz xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

To all the loverly cycling ladies

myself and two of the other CRGW ladies are meeting up on thursday more than welcome to join us. Come along make new friends we dont bite honest! if you cant make it sure we will be doing it again in the future but if you can mail me or sarapd or tamms.  Really excited to meet up thank you all again for your wonderful support xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Ladies xxx

Bettyboo- good luck for your scan tomorrow!! are you going to find our girl or bay at your 20 week scan?xxx 

Magz- I was the same 400 menopur huge drugs bill couldnt find them any cheaper on the net either. We are exploring my DH's reversal getting a second opinion so if that goes ahead it will take a chunk out of our savings and we may have to delay our 2nd cycle until we can re-save the money for the 3 package deal. If it does work tho at least we get to try in between cycles too. I am glad for any hope however small it maybe xxx

Rocky- you must be so excited sounds like it could be a very good outcome for you and I am keeping everything crossed for you too. 22nd is only a week away now 2 w/w is the pits but imagine the wonderful news you could have at the end makes up for all that waiting let us know how you get on hun xxx

Sara & Tamms - i'll see you ladies this evening xxx

Love to anyone i've missed xxxx


----------



## kara76

Betty omg congratulations wonderful news sorry I haven't been around just so busy


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
As you all know we were planning to do the three cycle package starting this month but we have now changed our mind as the clinic are now offering a two cycle package! We have had frostiness from our full cycles before so we hope that the two cycle package may be enough for us x


----------



## rocky1

dizzywizzy wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle x


----------



## magz1

hi dizzywizzy, what is the x2 cycle package about please?? is that with CRGW?? thanx magz xxxxxx

little miss hopeful, i know so expensive, hope reversal goes well.

Rocky, hows 2ww going, praying your embies are snuggling in.

Bett, hows things??
magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mags it has just been added to their website price list, it works out that you pay full price for the first cycle and get the second for half price. The three cycle package cost works out as buy two full cycles and get one free. So we are going for the two cycle package and hoping we get some frostiness too x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Kara x

Little Miss - not looking past tomorrow at the moment.  Had bad news around this time before so got everything crossed  .  Hope you have had a lovely time tonight x

Dizzy - that sounds like a good deal and hopefully you won't need your frosties this time   Do you start down ragging soon?

Rocky - hope you are surviving the 2WW madness okay. Fingers crossed your embies are snuggling in nicely

Magz xx


----------



## rocky1

magz its going well thankyou, allready 7dpt flying by   also starting to get scared now as last time AF arrived 11dpt  xx

bettyboo thankyou im doing well, all the best of luck for tomorrow? if i read your sig right xx


----------



## Siany

Betty, hope everything goes to plan tomorrow and you get the news you so deserve.  Will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Sarapd

A two-cycle package.  I wish that had been around when we did ours.

Rocky - glad to hear you're ok.  Not long left of your 2WW now.

Betty - wishing you all the very best for tomorrow.

Tams and LittleMiss - lovely to meet you tonight.

Sara. xx


----------



## magz1

Betty, all the best for tomorrow, wishing you all the luck in the world, hope you get what you deserve x

Rocky, good, not long now. praying for a BFP for you x

dizzy, that is good, i might ask about that, probs need it at my age (44 lol) x

sara and tams, how u both doing??

magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Morning ladies,

Betty - congratulations and good luck for scan today. So exciting 

Rocky - that's gone fast. Hope your feeling well 

Sara & little miss hopeful lovely to meet you last night xx

Doing good magz thanks. We are thinking about fostering/adoption now. How are you doing magz?

The two package cycle for me if I ever did ivf again sounds good not so daunting as 3.

xx


----------



## magz1

Tams, i`m good thanx, will be starting cycle in april with EC slotted in for 22 april. magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Oh great magz not long to go then  xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Ladies if your interested in trying DHEA theres a link below for where you can get the micronized version:

http://uk.bodybuilding.com/store/mrm/dhea.html

xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks ladies   xx

magz ooh not long untill you start lovely xx

tams i looked into adoption once think its a definate route to go down if this cycle doesnt work for me, thing is have to wait 12 months after having fertility before can apply, good luck with whatever you decide xx

Hi sara x


----------



## tams1981

Hi rocky,

Yeah but they can shorten it to 6 months if try feel your ready.

Also with fostering there's not too much of a wait and after assessment it can be 4-6 months before you get a child assigned. But the government are supposed to be incouraging concurrent adoption-where you foster then adopt that child which I would love to do but only 26 children between England and Wales last year this applied to. So it's realitively new.

Fingers crossed for you xx

Thanks little miss hopefully il take a look at the link now xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi tams, well i hope it all works out for you whatever road you take you deserve to be a mummy, good luck hun xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Just a quickie - after an hour wait and Amanda and Yvonne struggling with the new scanner, finally told, we have a heartbeat and baby measuring spot on at 8 weeks and 2 days!  So happy, back a week Thursday so fingers crossed will still all be okay then x


----------



## rocky1

Congratulations bettyboo   thats great news, fingers defintely crossed for you next scan xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Fab news Betty, it must have been great hearing the heart beat. All is looking well for you  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - just popping in to congratulate you officially. You know how thrilled I am for you x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi mrs t, hope you are well. What's the next step for you? X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Dizzy. Lovely to hear from you, good to hear you are starting again soon. I am waiting for a date for a hysteroscopy to rule out any uterine issues. I will be having another one last go with my own eggs!! x


----------



## Siany

Betty, that is such wonderful news. I will be keeping everything crossed for you. X


----------



## magz1

congrats betty x

nice to hear from you mrs T, i hope u sachieve your dream, if anyone deserves it u do x
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for the kind words magz x


----------



## rocky1

Hi all just to say its all over for me again   af in full force xxx


----------



## tams1981

Oh so sorry rocky   xx


----------



## Sarapd

Oh Rocky - I'm so sorry. I was keeping everything crossed for you and had a good feeling.

Sending you loads of love and hugs. 

Sara. xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Rocky xxx

Haven't logged on for a bit but was thinking of you this morning knew your OTD was coming up so logged on and am absolutely gutted to hear your news really feel heartbroken for you. I am sending you millions of hugs myself and the other lovely ladies who haven't been lucky yet all know how you must be feeling guess what  am saying is your not alone if you need some support. Met with the lovely Tamms and Sara last week and really helped we hope to do it again so come join us so we can give you a proper hug xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou so much ladies your all lovely xx

Little miss hopeful your so lovely thankyou for the lovely words, thats sounds like a plan some day for sure xxx


----------



## magz1

so sorry rocky big hugs magz xxxxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Rocky   so very sorry, I know words can't really do much but know that your in our thoughts, it's just not fair xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks so much ladies xxx

Now im so so confused, as you know crgw still like you to do test even if you have had af, so thought id do 1 this morning 1dp otd 16dp3dt faint positive, 4 hours later different test same, just done forst response clearer faint positive, i really dont know what to think, anyone had any experiences like this? xx


----------



## Sarapd

Haven't had that experience but I told you not to give up all hope!  It's a positive!  Give CRGW a call.
Fingers (and everything crossed for you).
Let us know what happens.
Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou Sara yes you did, i was thinking about what you said whilst i was posting. I guess i will have to wait untill monday now to speak to them, i will let you know thanks lovely xxx


----------



## magz1

i really hope it is positive for you rocky, will be keeping everything crossed. magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou magz xx

Anyone know if they do bloods to check at crgw and ifso how much? xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Rocky. Hope you get a good result in the morning, your head must be all over the place. Yes, they do blood tests for £30 I think, same day results. Or you can go to gp but you'll have to wait longer for results x


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou Mrs Thomas thats great, my heads a mess   x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm not surprised! You could try ringing them in the morning, they are usually in on a Sunday?


----------



## rocky1

Oh thankyou i may give them a try x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Why don't you email Amanda? She has responded to emails late at night for me in the past. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## rocky1

Oh yes i will do that now thankyou dizzy xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi I'm pretty new to FF, I am starting the supreur injections tonight, it been a long wait but its finally here, EC the week of 22nd April, has anyone had any side effects from the injections?


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Laura
The only side effects I had were my eczema got worse and my eyes got quite dry, which caused a few problems with my contact lenses. But I was on short protocol taking Suprecur and Menopur together so not sure which one caused the problems.  The injections weren't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting.
Hope all goes well for you.
Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Welcome Laura, and good luck with your treatment! I was very tired and did get a few headaches, thats about it xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Rocky
How are you doing?  Hope all still showing positive.
Sara. xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Thanks Sara - relly nervous about injecting myself should be ok once I get the first on over with.

Thanks Rocky, really hope its positive, it must be such a rollercoaster for you, ill have my fingers crossed for u x


----------



## rocky1

Hi sara yes i am   got a digital today and it read pregnant, amanda said bleeding can be normal and im goin for bloods tomorrow so so nervous xxx

Thanks laura xxx


----------



## magz1

huge goodluck 2day rocky, hoping and praying for you magz xxxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Good luck Rocky. Still got everything crossed.

Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou Sara results will be in 3.30-4.00 xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry to read your news Rocky x


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou mrs thomas xxx

To let you all know my levels are 11 and should be much higher at this stage, Amanda believes they were higher and have dropped, no need for repeat bloods, just to do a pee test wedneday but shes very sure it will be negative, so i guess it was a chemical   xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

So sorry to hear your news Rocky.  I have been there and know how it feels to be on the roller coaster of positive poas and then low hcg levels.  Big   and take care of yourself now x x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sorry for being slightly AWOL, had a bit of a scare with a bleed so brought forward scan to today and all looks okay.  Thanks for all the lovely messages on here.  So hoping that all you lovely ladies can join me soon x x

Laura - hope your first injection went well.  I had night sweats during first week of supecur and then some headaches even though I was drinking so much water.  They did ease off though.  It is weird that you get used to the injections after a while which is from someone who still faints when they take blood as I don't like needles!  Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou bettyboo its horrid isnt it. Im so glad all was well at your scan you must feel relieved   xxx


----------



## magz1

Rocky, so sorry. big hugs xx

Bettyboo, glad to hear everything going well, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy from here on in xx

magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Oh Rocky - I'm so sorry.  It really has been an emotional rollercoaster for you.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of love.

Betty - that must have been very frightening for you.  So glad everything is ok. 

Laura - you will be absolutely fine.  It took me ages to do the first one but by the end I was doing it really quickly.

Sara. xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Morning Lovely Ladies xxx

Sorry its been a while my life has been manic with house building and my sister has been very ill so been helping out with my lovely neices (who have chicken pox now too) its been busy!

Sorry to hear your news Rocky I think its harder to have a faint postivie than no positive at all. Hope is a weird and wonderful thing can lift you up one minute and plonk you flat on your bum the next. Still do the test today you never know I am learning the unexpected happens a lot in the world of fertility. Sending you massive hugs xxx 

Hello to Laura and welcome. I did menopur and suprecur I didnt have any huge problems a bit weepy and irrational but part of that could be the whole ivf experience rather than the drugs. Good luck with your stimming hope you get lots of lovely follicles growing xxxx

Hi to everyone I am a little lost where everyone is in their cycle/ treatment planning but big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou little miss hopeful, thankyou lovely, i will still (reluctantly) do a cheap test later  xx

So DH and i have had a long chat and have decided we are going to give up our NHS chance, and egg share again at CRGW, plus we have our frosties, will just see what Amanda thinks xx


----------



## magz1

Rocky, good to hear you have a plan, i know its no consolation but it does give you a focus.

Laura, welcome, when is your collection? Are you on long or short protocol?

mrs thomas, what are your plans?

AFM, well i start nortisterone on 1st april for x5 days then baseline scan for 9th april with egg collection on 22nd april, starting to feel really nervous, this will be our last try due to my age 44 years young lol. i`ve nearly got my little one from breastfeeding has been really hard, but has to be done.

goodluck and hi to everyone i haven`t mentioned magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi everyone, Thank you for all your messages, it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be the first one felt weird, not had much symptoms, it swells and quite red around the area i inject, not sleeping well tho but that might just be thinking about the whole process and end result.

Rocky - really sorry you didnt get your positive, its got to be 3rd time lucky xx

Magz - my egg collecting is going to be the week off the 22nd april, on long protocol but dont really no the difference between the protocols or why they put some people on short and others on long x


----------



## rocky1

Thanks laura, my was always itching and rashy after injecting, glad its going well, hope you manage to sleep better soon   xxx

magz it really does. Good luck with this cycle not long now, i really hope your last chance is lucky for you, is it a fresh or FET? xx


----------



## magz1

rocky, its a fresh cycle, fingers crossed for both of us x

laura, i`m same day has u for egg collection but i`m doing short because i`m an old bird(44) lol. it`ll be nice to keep in touch and keep eachother sane x

magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

magz - yeah defo its quite reassuring to know that someone else is going through it at same time, I have a baseline scan on the 9th as well xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Morning Ladies xxxx 

Laura- in answer to you question the main difference between short and long protocol is that in long protocol there are 2 distinct stages down regging and stimming in short protocol you go stright for the stimming. the same drugs are used just different dosages. I am an antagonist/short protocol so I do menopur and suprecur at the same time then an ovitrelle trigger. I am 35 with a low amh thats why I am short protocol. I think with short protocol they aim for quality rather than quantity of eggs because us low amh-ers simply do not have the quantiy of eggs that a normal amh lady would have. so they stimulate using a high doasge over a shorter period. Having said that my egg production was within the normal amh range despite my low amh so I was pleased to say the least (12 eggs). The injections do make me itch and swell too and some lovely little bruises too, ice cubes on the spot after injecting help and make sure you rub the sore spot so that its doesnt harden up the skin too it will all be worth it soon xxx


Rocky- did you do that test after? do you ind me asking why youve deiced against you NHS cycle? I know they are lovely at CRGW but I was just wondering is it the waiting list factor?How are you feeling today?xxxx

Magz- good to hear you'll be cycling again soon I am keeping everything crossed for you praying you will get your miracle this time x x x


Happy easter to all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## magz1

thanx little miss hoeful, whats your plans now?

laura, it will be nice, i`d give the same advice has the girls in reference to your injections. are you pinching the fatty layers up before giving injection, not saying your fat lol. we must be doing the exact same times lol.

magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Well i wish you lots of luck magz   xx

little miss hopeful yes i did the test and knew it would be a no so thats ok, well DH and i thought that it would be better to stay put, as maybe they can change things for us as far as progesterone support goes etc. also soneone told me you are only allowed 1 private cycle while you wait for your NHS go, we have had 2, but Amanda cant give us a follow up untill 24th April, my nhs treatment planning appointment is 22nd, so thought i may still go and see what they have to say, and take it from there. Im fine thanks lovely, back to work monday xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Rocky

Hope you're doing ok.  Have a look through the IVF Wales material because I'm sure I read that you're allowed two, if not three, private cycles.  Although when we saw the consultant she told us not to say how many private cycles we'd had.  Also, Amanda offered to write a letter to IVF Wales for us outlining her recommendations for what she would do differently for the next cycle.  She seemed to know the consultant and when we saw the nurse, she said they'd take on board what Amanda said.  I felt exactly the same as you straight after our cycle and wanted to stick with CRGW but after our IVF Wales appointment we felt very differently.  It's quite nice to not to have to worry about the cost for this cycle.  Certainly worth going to have the initial appointment.
Take care of yourself.

Magz and Laura - keeping everything crossed for you and wishing you all the luck in the world.

LittleMiss - How are you?  Not long until your appointment in Hartlepool. Bet you can't wait.

Sara. xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Little miss hopeful - Thank you for the info never really understood it all, when I went for my consultation in Jan I had so may questions but during it I coulldnt think of one question, can you tell me what the suprecur injection is actually, I know i sound clueless about it all, I actually am took me a while to get the meaning of the abreviasion lol. my amh was 30 and thedy just said everything was normal so I would be on long protocol

Rocky - I was also told that I did not need to inform ivf wales of any private treatment, and i wont be telling them as I dont want to lose my nhs cycles.

magz- what time is your appointment if you dont mind me asking, im nearly 30 will find out if im pregnant just before my 30th birthday, so hopefully it will be the best birthday ever xx


----------



## magz1

thanx sara and rocky and here`s wishing that we all get our dream. what appointment laura, my baseline scan on 9th is at 8.30am. they haven`t said about egg collection time just the date magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou Sara i will definately go to my NHS appt, that sounds good to me xx

Thankyou Laura, i would like to tell tham as if something needs to be done differently its worth it i guess xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
Just a quick word about your free nhs cycle. You are only allowed one private cycle. any more and you lose your entitlement. We knew that and had planned not to tell them but as you have  just mentioned they found out at the planning apt as they recommended low doses of some of the drugs and Amanda at our follow up at crgw had said that my doses needed to be upped for my next cycle, so I told them this and they cancelled my second free cycle! X


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Dizzy
That's interesting.  I've just re-checked IVF Wales' criteria and it actually says that three or more self funded cycles excludes you from treatment there.  Might be worth going back to them because it's quite clear in their policy of July 2011 and I presume you were already on their waitimg list by then.  Just google IVF Wales criteria.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Sara,
It was before that date so perhaps they have changed their policy now. I haven't had good experiences with ivf wales so personally would not go back to them now even if it was free x


----------



## rocky1

Fab i just checked the ivf wales criteria and it seems you can have 3 funded cycles so thats a relief thanks ladies xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies hope you all had a lovely easter xxx 

Magz- sorry for lateness of reply am useless keeping up with correspondance please forgive me am a nitwit sometimes!lol. Well current plans are to visit the Dawson Clinic on April 18th and see what they think about a reversal for my DB. we saw a urologist locally and he said we were better off going down the ivf route seeing as we only wanted to have once child. He said he could only find one tubes and it would be expensive to open DB up and have a look for the other and that ivf would be more direct to acheive what we wanted. It seemed to make sense at the time but I dont know after paying £6000 for a failed cycle a second look at the reversal route has gotta be worth a shot its £2500 and if they can do it and it works atleast we can try for a bit naturally. We would always go back to the IVF route if we werent lucky. Maybe I am clutching at straws what with my low amh also but I would kick myself if we didnt atleast try.


Laura- 30 is a normal amh rest assured so thats good news. Have a look at the link below it explains what suprecur is, hope this helps. How are you getting on with your injecting now?

Sara- hey hun how you feeling? what have you been upto over easter? not long for you now til cycling! excited for hartlepool well apart from the 600 odd mile round trip and my driving is dubious at best!!

Rocky- aw I am so sorry I do know how you feel hun glad your still going for your nhs and also go for your follow up you can gain lots of advice that way.  I think its unfair that you could be discounted cos your willing to pay for your own cycle while waiting on ridiculously long NHS lists! bloody cheek of you ask me these bureacrats have no idea what finiancial hell us ladies put ourselves thro to acheive our dreams yet the nhs funds alcoholism, druggys, obesity, cosmetic surgery without batting an eyelid but fertility you have to jump thro hoops for so unfair. rant over!lol

Hi to you all ladies hope your well xxxx


----------



## magz1

litle miss hopeful, its so expensive isn`t it but if we get our dream it`ll all be worth it.

Rocky how u doing??

Laura, my cycling buddy how u doing with your jabs??

AFM, well all my medication arrived today start stimmimg tuesday hopefully, nervous but excited lol

magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

little miss hopeful aww i really hope it all works out for you lovely, best of luck with whatever you decide. Oh and i totally agree with you ive only been waiting 3 years for nhs   xx

Hi magz not long to go for you now!! im ok thankyou looking forward to my appointment xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi guys sorry I have been so busy over the Easter holidays, which has kept my mind off it, 

Little mis hopeful - injects are going good, dont even think about it much now, it seems sore on my left side tho and find on my right,

Magz - my scan appointment is 9.30, everything good been so busy, although my af hasnt arrived its now 3 days late but not sure if that is to do with the injections, Jodie told me I would have AF but not sure if it is supposed to come on normal date, will need to ring monday as not sure if this will then affect my scan.


----------



## magz1

laura, if your baseline scan tuesday, your af should come today or monday, my baseline scan is tuesday at 11.10am and my af should come tday or monday. are you excited but bnervous, i am. are u treating your body like a temple lol. no caffeine, choclate, just fruit & veg and protein loads of it.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Magz - defo not been treating body like a temple had my 12yr old cousin visiting for a week go we went to thorpe park and the zoo, so been eating a lot of fast food, honestly havent had time to think about it this week, my AF arrived today like you predicted which is a relief, keep thinking that there will be something go wrong through the process, but ill be eating better when I go back to work Monday, How are you feeling, have you been eating well? Laura xx


----------



## magz1

hi laura, you`ll be fine, i just eat sensibly, no caffine being man thing or alcohol! i`ve come to the conclusion "if its meant to be it`ll be". i`m glad your af turned up, mine should rear its ugly head today. Dont worry, i`ve got good feeling about you, just keep thinking positive.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Magz how did you scan go? Everything was good with mine to start the menopur tonight they said they are starting me on a low dose of 150 as everything is normal, to go back next Tuesday for another scan. I didnt however realise that the scan was internal lol so picture me getting asked to get ready on the bed and I get my stomach out, Jodie was like no lovely its internal, I could have died with embarrassment lol- will defo no for next time.  Hope everything went as well for you xxx


----------



## magz1

hi laura, glad went well. well AF did not come until this morning so i go in 2moz at 1pm so wll start injections 2moz. will let u know. magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

magz good luck with stimming it seems to be flying by hope your feeling ok xxx

laura lol bless you, at least you know now   good luck with stimming xxx


----------



## magz1

thanx rocky. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Magz, how did your appointment go? xx

Rocky - defo no for next time lol, dont no what made me think it was an ultra sound lol, how are u? xx


----------



## Sarapd

Laura -that has made me chuckle!  It was probably for the best though because I remember getting myself worked up about my first internal scan - at least you didn't get that!  

Magz - hope all is going well.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Rocky - how are you feeling now?  

LittleMiss - not long until your consultation in Hartlepool.  Fingers crossed.  Do let us know how it goes.

AFM - just been booked in for my baseline scan on 3 May because they're AF will start over Bank Holiday so they want to give me my drugs.  Can't believe it's come round so fast.  Now in a mad panic to get everything done in work so I can relax a bit during the cycle.

Take care all.

Sara. xx


----------



## magz1

scan went fine, start supercur tonite then both injections 2moz, they have reduced my menopur to 400 this time. here we go again, thanx everyone for your concerns.

Sarapd, it does come around so quick, i`m keeping everything crssed for u aswell

laura, went well thanx, hows your injections going? we are stll on for 22nd april for EC.

magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

magz glad all went well xx

sara wow it has come around so quick not long now, im fine thankyou, looking forward to the 22nd now xx

laura im fine thanks looking forward to starting again xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, we all seem to have started new cycles again or are very near to. I take my last norethisterone on Friday so AF should appear over the weekend, baseline scan next week and I am ready to start again. 
I had an endometrial scratch this week, which I did not find pleasant at all but hope it improves our chances. Trying everything and anything now! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## rocky1

dizzy good luck with this cycle hope this is your time xx


----------



## magz1

rocky. when does your next cycle begin?

laura, my cycle buddy, hows things going? my next scan is wednesday.

dizzywizzy, i`ve heard good things about endometrial scratch so fingers crossed.

hope everyone else well. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Magz - injections going good, booked in for my next scan Tuesday really hoping everything goes to plan, Hows your injections are you getting excited, im just trying to keep busy in work and not think about it too much, but it is difficult not too.

Sarap - it really made my friend chuckle too, defo gave us a laugh but will be prepared for it next time and ill make sure ive shaved ma legs this time lol. good luck on starting yours.

xxx


----------



## gemmad

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join you! 
I did an egg share cycle in January BFN unfortunatly but I had one frostie and am in on Thursday for transfer! 
Can anyone tell me the email address to contact Amanda? I'm doing natural FET but we talked about using cyclogest but I don't know when I'm supposed to start them? 
I have spoken to rocky and tams on an egg share thread on here before   look forward to getting to know all you ladies x


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies I have a quick question....

Does CRGW do hysteroscopys and or endometrial scratch?!

Thanks in advance
Carley x


----------



## rocky1

Hi gemmad its [email protected], how you doing? good luck with this cycle   xxx

Sorry carley im not sure you could check on the crgw website theres a list of everything they do and prices xx

Hi magz im not sure, i have treatment planning appointment next monday, guess then i will find out. Good luck for your scan wednesday xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Carley
They definitely do hysteroscopies - I had one done through them although it was at the Royal Glamorgan but I think they also do them at the Vale Hospital. I believe they do endometrial scratches too.
Sara.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Carley,
I need both treatments. Crgw did my scratch, I decided on the two scratch package for £200. Amanda did the procedure. 
They don't do the hysteroscopy at the actual clinic. Dr Sean watermeyer does them for the clinic, you can choose to have it done at royal glam or vale hotel but I was quoted £2000 with anaesthetic. I couldn't afford to pay that on top of my treatment cycle costs so went to my GP and asked to be referred on nhs for one. So had it done free at llandough. 
Good luck xxxx


----------



## Carley

Thanks ladies, I am already dur to have a lap next month and when I asked my cons about a hysto he said there was no need  

Carley x


----------



## magz1

laura, hows stimming going? what time your scan 2moz, goodluck and let me know how u get on, remember its internal lol.

rocky, goodluck for next monday

AFM, stimming going well, dont know if much happening but tummy bloated and had a few twinges, fingers crossed its those follies, we`ll know wednesday. its going much quicker this time around all being well a week today will be egg collection. lets just hope that the golden egg is in there somewhere, fingers crossed. magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Have everything crossed for you magz xx


----------



## magz1

thanx rockyxxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Magz - stimming going ok, feeling really bloated and very tired, appointment went ok I think had about 10 eggs on right biggest was 12 there was a few 12's, 11's and the amallest was a 6, the left only had about 6 again biggest being 12, they are keeping me on same dose and to have another scan Thursday, went to being happy that there was a good number of eggs to stressing that they might not get big enough, starting to feel the emotion rollercoaster

What size are they meant to be when mature? Is 12 a good size after 6 days of stimming?

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## magz1

laura, glad all went good, i think 18 is mature not 100% sure, i think they grow 2mm every day so plenty of time to grow i`d say. you`ll be fine, think positive and dont stress if they werent pleased with your growth they`d up your dose of medication. listen to me i`ll be stressing in the morning that there wont be any follies lol, no i`m sticking to my saying "what will be will be". magz xxxxxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi ladies how are you all?xxx


In answer to your question Laura when they did my egg collection they said they would take anything 20 and over i had 15 in total a few 18's but everything else over 20 they left behind some that were too big too think those were 28's. 12 is a decent size after stimming 6 days they expect them to grown approx a 1mm everyday so if your day 14 collection then your looking at 8mm more on the sizes you have now hope that helps xxx

Magz- how are you doing honey? there will be follies there dont stress too much. have you been feeling the twinges when the follies are growing its a weird sensation some have it some dont. 

Sara- Hey honey not long now for you!!! we have spoken via text so I wont go into detail here.xxx

Tamms- where are you my lovely? tryiong to arrange a meet up sara is p for it but possibly very busy next week so maybe we should go for another week perhaps the one after? Any other ladies more than welcome to join us too!xxx

Hi to gemma and good luck with your FETxxx

Havent been on for a while been very busy with house/phd plans but we are off to see dr dawson tomrrow to see if he can fix our little plumbing issue! will keep you all posted.

Hope I havent missed ayone am a bit lost where veryone is with their cycles/ plans but am sending you all love xxxx


----------



## magz1

laura, littlemisshopeful & rocky and everyone else thanx for asking, got x4 really good follies possibly 5 between 16-18. a few smaller ones but wont catch up so disreguarding them. i only had x5 good ones last time and got my LO from that batch so keeping fingers crossed that this cycle the same. laura you will have loads of eggs dont worry.
thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies haven't been on here a while.

Hi gemmad hope is all going well.

Little miss hopeful when you thinking of catching up.

I've been to crgw today for scan and 100mg of chlomide has done nothing for me no lining no follicles. Going back for scan monday to see if ovulate late. But I can't see that happening.

I haven't read back over comments as I've not been on here for a month so I don't no where everyone's at but good luck to everyone this is a long and frustrating rollercoaster.  xx


----------



## tams1981

Little miss hopeful just remembered you are going for your consultation tomorrow. Best of luck hope they can do it for him xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, had my baseline scan this morning, all ok so start supercar tonight and gonal f tomorrow x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Suprecur! Wish I did have a supercar x


----------



## magz1

littlemisshopeful goodluck hope all goes well

dizzywizzy goodluck with stimming
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Tams
I was wondering how you were getting on.  Is that the highest dose of Clomid or can it be upped further? 

I'm up for a get-together.  Got a big event coming up at work but should probably be able to do one day next week, following week is a bit more tricky but after that should be much more free.

Magz - five is a good number.  It only takes one!  Everything is crossed for you.

Dizzywizzy - Good luck. Really hoping this is your time.

Laura - hope you're taking things easy.  Got to be honest, I didn't really take much notice of what size my follicles were.  I just kept turning up for scans when they told me!  I was going for the 'Ignorance is bliss' route!  Still not entirely sure what size they're meant to be when.  

Take care and hope to see you soon.

Sara. xx


----------



## magz1

sara, thanx. wont be long before u start again.

laura, my cycling buddy goodluck 2day with scan let me know how it goes. i bet u have loads of lovely follies.

tams, what is plan if clomid hasn`t had an effect?

littlemisshopeful, let us know how u get on today.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Guys 

Thanks for the info, was starting to stress, i suppose its only natural.

Magz - Scan went well had around 20 folicles ranging between 16 and 9 the majority were 12 - 14, they also said my womb was looking good, exactly how it should be.  Got another scan Monday, When is your next scan? - Congrats for the folicles, will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## magz1

hi laura i`m glad all went well, knew it would be ok, told you i`ve got a good feeling about you. Thanx we`ll both be keeping everything crossed for the both of us, i have another scan tomoz and then egg collection monday. my follies were decent size on wednesday so just checking tomoz.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Thats great magz, I dont think ill be having my collection till the end of the week, I didnt asked but just guessing due to the sizes of them - good luck xx


----------



## magz1

i dont know you`ll be surprised how quick they grow over the weekend. it doesn`t matter when your gg collection is has long has you get your dream at the end. keep thinking positive. 
magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Morning

Hi sara been feeling pretty frustrated taking the tablets going through dizziness and palpitations and them still not working  I only ovulated once on 100mg when I was with NHS. I hope I get to see Amanda on my next scan on Monday. I hope she will increase my dose next month as I haven't even been above 100mg and she may up my metformin. 

What stage are you at now sara? I haven't been on here much have you started with IVF wales?

Hi Magz, I hope that my dose gets increased, but I have another scan Monday to see if late ovulation but I was told not much chance of that. If it doensnt work im either going on pill to reduce my PCOS which is what I have been advised by another clinic and then either try chlomide again or if we have saved the money for our next IVF have IVF again but that wont be until next march.

Hi little miss hopeful how did your appointment go? hope it was good news. Let me know when you and sara agree on a date I can slot in whenever as long as its not sunday night as hubby plays footie on sundays.

Hi to all you other ladies xx


----------



## magz1

hi evryone, well had scan was pleasntly surprised to find 4/5 on left ovary and 3 follies on right so potentially 7/8 eggs hopefully. i know it doesnt seem a lot but to an old bird like me(44) thats good lol. egg collection is monday. thanx all who enquired or wished luck.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Thats great magz, really pleased for you, all we need is one to stick, how many are you getting transferred, I defo want 2 transfered, you getting exited yet? xx


----------



## magz1

laura, getting really excited but bit nervous aswell. dont know yet either 2/3 maybe decide when we see how many eggs we get. fingers and toes crossed for both of us that we both get a sticky one.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Lots of luck for tomorrow magz hope you get lots of lovely quality eggies xxx


----------



## tams1981

That's brilliant magz good luck for tomorrow and the next few days.

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Good luck tomorrow to Magz for EC and Rocky for your treatment planning at IVF Wales.

Hope all goes well for you both.  Let us know how everything goes.

Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks hun. My appointment has been moved to wednesday xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Magz, hope EC goes well today and you get lots of mature eggies x


----------



## magz1

hi everyone and thanx for all the goodluck wishes, just to let you know we got x5 good mature eggs, same amount has last time now lets hope we end up with the same result. went really well can remember everything, little bit uncomfortable but ok. thanx again magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

That's good magz xx

I had my appointment this morning to see if I was ovulating late and much to my surprise have one 19mm follicle on my right ovary couldn't get over it. When I went last Wednesday Loraine couldn't see anything now today jodie picked up that bad boy.  Never thought I'd get to the point where id be happy to see one follicle.

xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Magz - thats great just need one little sticky one, had another scan today and they had all grown loads some i think might be too big, got my egg collection on Wednesday xx


----------



## rocky1

Magz thats great news good luck for tomorrows call xx

laura good luck for ec wednesday xx

tams thats great whats next? xx


----------



## tams1981

Hey Rocky, 

Well I rang the clinic as I wasn't sure if I needed a shot but I should be ovulating in next day or so Jodie told me so I guess im not having a shot but I was hoping I could have some blood tests to see if I have ovulated in a few weeks time. In mean time I have to get jiggy lol.

Good luck for Wednesday  

xx


----------



## Sarapd

That's great news Magz.  

Tams - hope you have fun over the next few days!  

Laura - fingers crossed for EC on Wednesday.  

Dizzywizzy - hope the injections are not too painful

I start Norethisterone next week and hopefully start my injections the following week with EC provisionally scheduled for w/c 20 May. 

Good luck for Wednesday Rocky

Hope I haven't missed anyone out.  Looks like things are moving along for all of us.

Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Well all the best tams enjoy getting jiggy   xx

Good luck with everything sara, its coming along quickly now xx


----------



## magz1

rocky, thanx and goodluck for wednesday

sarapd, next week will be here before u know it, it was quiet on this board for a while now everyone starting to do something.

tams, have fun!

laura, my cycling buddy, told you they`d grow, keep thinking positive and loads of luck for wednesday lets hope u get loads of eggs.

AFM, hopefully they will ring early from the lab and that i have some embryos. if i left anyone out really sorry and thanx
magz xxxxxx


----------



## magz1

dizzywizzy, how could i forget you, thanx hun
magzxxxxxx


----------



## magz1

just a qick update 4/5 eggs fertilised normaly so we have 4 little embies. transferr will most rpobs be thursday, will ring us first thing thursday.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good news Magz on your fertilisation, roll on Thursday to put them back where they belong.

AFM scan tomorrow, hope there is lots going on in there. I swear every cycle gets harder, the waiting seems to get longer and longer! X


----------



## tams1981

Thanks ladies for my jiggy support.   To be honest we are feeling the pressure kinda wished I'd asked for IUI again now.

Magz that's great news not long now till your pupo 

Dizzywizzy - hope it goes well tomorrow and time speeds up for you. It's because you no exactly what to expect and when now so your always waiting for next step 

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Magz - that is fantastic news.  Fingers crossed for Thursday and make sure you take things easy in the 2ww.  Amanda told us that embryos like chocolate! I have actually read a scientific explanation for this and she is right!

Sara. xx


----------



## rocky1

Magz thats fab news!! soon you will be pupo   xx

dizzy good luck for todays scan xx


----------



## magz1

thanx everyone, just a quickie to wish laura goodluck with egg collection today hope u get loads of eggs. dizzy goodluck today with scan. tams hope your jigging is going good lol. sara, almost the end of the week and i will try out the choclate lol. rocky thanx. 
magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Laura, good luck with EC today, hoping for lots of lovely eggs x


----------



## kara76

Magz great news for you 

Dizzy tons of luck for your scan today


----------



## magz1

kara, thanx, haven`t seen u on here in ages. what u up to?
magz xxxxxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Morning Ladies xxx

Hope you are all well?

Just a quick update we went to see Dr Dawson at our reversal consultation and initially there were lots of frowns and huge questions marks over whether it was viable but the conclusion was that it was atleast worth a chance and what do you know bang we have one side reconnected!! Of course its early days and we have to see if the little swimmers can make it through their new connection but we remain hopeful for now!


Laura- How did EC go? hope it went well and it wasnt too much discomfort for you first step along the way to baby now! Its exciting when they go back in cos you legitimately can say to yourself that you may indeed be pregnant at that point in time which is exciting. good luck hun xxx

Magz- 5 fertilised that brilliant news when are they going back in hun? wont be long now i bet!! xxx

Dizzy- how are you feeling? xxx

Sara- mega excited for you not long no. my periods have been all over the shop since the icsi 40 days between each hoping this is normal and I am not hitting the menopause! Sorry I didnt get back to you about meet up hope your busy week is going ok. maybe we can do something next week?xxx

Tamms-I am  hoping your doing lots of horizontal jogging and congratulations on your follicle its a hugely good sign that there is still lots of hope to be had! meet up soon for a catch up?xxx


Rocky- EC not long for you now too? how are you feeling?

Sending my love to all you lovely ladies hope I havent missed anyone xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi everyone
They got 17 eggs, as im egg sharing should have 9 for myself, really pleased, got mild ohss, so drinking lots of water and eating lots of protein.  Thank you all for you well wishes.
A bit sore so just going to relax today xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Well done Laura, great number of eggs. Good luck for the call tomorrow. 

AFM had scan today and have potentially 14 eggs, ranging from 11 to 16. Back again for scan and intralipids on Friday x


----------



## magz1

well done laura, just keep drinking the ater and eating the protein it`ll help with ohss. told u u`d have loads
dizzy thats brill, ec soon then?
littlemisshopeful, lets pray one of them little swimmers get through.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Well done Laura

Dizzy brilliant news


----------



## rocky1

Hi littlemisshopeful well like magz says lets pray 1 of them get through   xx

Laura thats a great number good luck for your call xx

Im doing an antagonist protocol this time shpuld start around 17th june and ec 1st july xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi everyone

I had 8 out of 9 fertilise, the 9th did fertilise but was abnormal, really happy with that, ET either sat or mon,

Magz- my cycling buddie, is you ET today, wishing you the best of luck not that you'll need it xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Great news Laura, nice early phone call, how many are you having put back? X


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Thank you Dizzy, I defo want 2 back in, more chance of getting a sticky one.  seems so sureal been waiting such a long time for this, can see a bit of light at the end of the tunnel
good luck for your scan tomorrow, 14 is a great number xxxx


----------



## magz1

laura, great news, told you i got a good feeling about you. just back from transferr, x3 great looking embies on board. another slow embie which they`ll look at saturday and see if suitable for freezing.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

congratulations Magz that really good news, were they good grade.  Im just going to a few days behind you, im excited and scared, but im sure we will get our bfp xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Well done Magz, back where they belong! Did you ask for 3 or did they advise it? My friend had 2 back in, 1 didnt stick and other 1 split and she had identical twins x


----------



## magz1

i could put back as many as i wnated but each embryo u put back increases your chances of concieving by 10% so we thought maximise our chances. thanx everyone for your well wishes. laura you`ll be on the 2ww before u know it. dizzy i`m glad my husband didn`t hear that today otherwise he`d have had heart attack lol.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Congrats on being pupo magz hope the 2ww goes quick for you lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Just a quick update from me. Had another scan today and eggs not grown big enough, so no EC Monday, continue drugs and another scan on Monday, possible EC Weds! 
Had my intralipids today as well.
Hope you are all well and feeling good in your cycles x


----------



## magz1

dizzy, wednesday will be here before you know it.
rocky, howd your consultation go at ivf wales?
laura, how u doing my cycling buddy? hope your not too sore.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi magz im starting Antagonist cycle on my june period, so a nice quick 1 with EC 1st july   xx

Dizzy im sure they will have a nice growth sprut over the weekend xx


----------



## Sarapd

Magz - that is brilliant news.  Everything is crossed for you.

Dizzy - hope you're feeling ok.  As Magz said, Wednesday will be here before you know it.

Laura - excellent news on your 8 out of 9.

Rocky - glad to hear you've got a date to go again. Take the time to relax.

Hope everyone else ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Everyone
They have decided to wait until Monday to do transfer, they said 7 have made it so far and all are good quality and at least 8 cells with one on advanced stages.

Magz- How you feeling?

dizzy - mine grew slower and then over the weekend they had grown loads, good luck for mon

Sara - thank you im excited 

Rocky - good luck with the nhs, how long were you on the waiting list?

sending love to all xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Well done on getting to blast Laura. I will be there monday for scan and then having ntralipids downstairs so I will wish you luck in the next room! X


----------



## rocky1

Thanks sara xx

Laura good luck for tomorrow, i had to wait just shy of 3 years for nhs so not long


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Thanks Rocky, cant wait - They told me 1 year to 18 months so was curious to how long it actually was xxx


----------



## magz1

goodluck for transferr 2moz my cycling buddy laura. magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Laura, hope your transfer went well today. It was really busy at the clinic today when I arrived for my scan. 
I always wonder if any of the people in the waiting room are on this forum. What time were you in?

AFM scan was fine, triple lining and approx 16 eggs between 18 and 28mm, so trigger tonight at 8pm, egg collection 7.30am on Wednesday x


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Dizzy - was in at 1.30pm but didnt get taken downstairs about half 2, I always wonder looking round thw waiting room.

I had 2 put back in one 4aa and the other 4ba, 3 have been frozen and they are waiting to see the other one,

good luck for ec wednesday xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Laura, must have just missed you. I left at 1pm and there were two couples waiting to go downstairs then. They were getting really fed up with the delay. Embryos sound good and great that you got some frosties too (not that you will need them x)


----------



## rocky1

Congrats Laura hope the wait goes quick for you xx

Good luck for tomorrow Dizzy xx


----------



## magz1

laura, congrats and welcome to the 2ww madness
dizzy, goodluck for ec 2moz and have a nice needle free nite 2nite
AFM, this 2ww is driving me mad, i`m convinced it hasn`t worked, but like i said "what will be will be". cant do anything about it. magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies hope your doing well.

Just a quick one. I had bloods done at crgw this morning to check I was ovulating  and my progesterone levels were 54. Something so I definetly ovulated with chlomid. This makes no sense to me since even gonal f didn't work on me but hey I'm not complaining. So I'm now one week through my 2ww. Not the same as you lovely pupo ladies but as close as I'm going to get for now.

I've started testing already I'm obsessed with those little sticks lol. Showing bfn at mo but I'm 6 dpo.


----------



## rocky1

tams im keeping everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

fab news Tams, good luck xxx


----------



## magz1

tams, everything crossed for you.
dizzy, goodluck for ec hope you get loads of lovely eggs
laura, how u doing?
rocky, how r u?
sara, how r u?
magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Magz im ok thanks, how long untill you test? xx


----------



## magz1

10th may s otd, but will start testing before then xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks ladies.  

Not too long now then magz. How are you feeling?

Laura when is your OTD? How are you feeling. 

Dizzy good luck for today

Rocky - not too long now it'll be nice to do in summer I always feel more positive in the sun and warmth.

Sara - how are you doing? How's it going with ivf wales?

Little miss hopeful - how are you doing you've been quiet.

Gemmad - how are you doing Hunni? You still around?

Loads of luck to you all xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
Back from the clinic. Dr watermeyer did my egg collection, 17 eggs. Have to wait for the call later to find out how many are mature enough to use. Busy there today 5 egg collections this morning x


----------



## magz1

well done dizzy, fab amount of eggs. goodluck for the call later.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Ladies xxx

Lovely to hear your all doing well with your cycles! good luck to those pupo atm will be praying for you all to get your BFNS!

Hey tams wonderful news ovulation at last! hope you made the most of it! and yes once I am done painting my house i will gladly give you a hand you can take me up on that cos i really do mean it hun xxx

We're not up to much baby making atm the other half needs his bits to heal up ( it all looks a bit fankensteins monster down there atm with all the stitches and bruises)  before we can even give it a whirl but 12th may we should be good to go! have bought a clear blue monitor thingy dont know how good it is if anyone has any thoughts on it but atleast we will know when to do the jiggy. my af's are not like they used to be before ICSI my cycle was normally 30 days but its been 40 days ever since the cycle hope it gets back to normal soon.

Love to you all 

we dont we have a collective get together all the ladies on her who fancy a meet up if theres any takers let me know xxx


----------



## tams1981

Dizzy -Good luck for the call later, that's a great number  xx

Little miss hopeful - you mean bfp lol. I didn't realise your other half was having the op straight away. So it's worked has it? or do you have to just wait and see? (I was going to use the term "suck and see" but didn't think that was appropriate   ) I don't want a hand with the painting I want you to do it   just kidding. Il be up for a meet up, let me know what dates you decide on. I am going on hols though in a few weeks  xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Just had the call, 15 have been injected x


----------



## tams1981

That's great dizzy. xx

Forgot to say little miss hopeful. I used one of those machines and think it would have been a great option if I was ovulating but I didn't realise at the time I wasn't. so with pcos they are useless but for you it should work great.  xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies!

I was wondering if I could jump in and join you all? Booked in for our ICSI planning appointment at CRGW on 16 May.

Am excited, terrified and everything else in between and trying to stay calm and not get our hopes up to boot. As I'm sure you all know only too well, it's not easy. 

Would be lovely to have some cycle buddies and if anyone can offer any advice, it would be gratefully received.

Thanks to all and good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## rocky1

Wow dizzy that's great congrats, good luck for the call tomorrow xx

Magz not too long to go then xx

little miss hopeful sounds so painful, not long til you get to try then xx

tams yes it will be different cycling in the summer, good job I don't have to DR then xx

Hello Mrs Fox welcome!! Very scary and exciting time for you right now, we all know the feelings well, they are so so fab in crgw I felt so comfortable there, you will be in good hands xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi All

Sorry for not posting for ages - I've been busy in work.

Welcome Mrs Fox - as Rocky says, you will be in good hands at CRGW

Magz - hope your 2ww is flying by.  

Dizzy - that's a great number.  Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow

LittleMiss - your house looks great. Bet you can't wait to move in - and get jiggy in there!  

Tams - how are you coping with your 2ww?

Laura - how is your 2ww going?  Hope you're taking things easy

Rocky - your next cycle starts next month!  The time will fly by.

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Welcome mrs fox  we will keep you carm and company through it all. There's so much advise and support on here xx

Hey Sara, it's going ok for 2 reasons I've only got about a 10% chance of getting pregnant as opposed to 50% on IVF and obviously I'm not pupo. As I like working on probability I don't find it so stressful as there is a pretty low chance. Second reason I cant obsess as I've run out of early pregnancy tests and by the time they come from eBay il be able to use my clear blue one. On the other hand progesterone is giving me soar boobs and obviously that's a sign but I think it's only cos my progesterone is so high. (So maybe I'm still obsessing a little but no where near as much as I did last cycle  how are you getting on with ivf wales? xx

Dizzy - when are you having ET? good luck xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Tams, have to wait to see how many fertilise first before they decide between 3 or 5 day transfer. They are actually open on bank holiday if I go to 5 day and then I get to have my acu before and after too x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, just had a nice early phonecall from the lab to say 13 have fertilised! X


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Dizzy- that's great lots of eggs. I had 8 eggs and made it to 5 day transfer. Will keep fingers crossed for you. X x x

Mrs fox - welcome you will have lots of great support here. The week 16th will be hear before you no it

Sara - its been going ok. Been busy in work tryin to be positive. Lookin for signs but i had loads of symptoms before they were put back in. Itching to test already going to do my best to wait. How are you x x

magz - how you feeling? 1w through that's exciting. Fingers crossed for you x x

Tams -keep positive statistics are great but you can always be in that 10 percent x x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ah thanks for the warm welcome ladies! I already feel so much more calm and in control now we've switched from NHS to CRGW, they just seem to give more information and know far more about what they're talking about. With our issues, who knows if they'd ever have found out the problems we'd face on the NHS!

Great news Dizzy! Sounds like you're ready to rock n roll .

Thanks again and I look forward to hearing all of your stories and sharing our journey with you all.

xxx


----------



## magz1

dizzy, thats brill.
laura, i`m ok, i dont think its worked. how about u? any signs or symptoms?
mrs fox, your very welcome.
tams, i only had 5% chance at 42 of ivf working and my little boy is in livingroom. dont give up yet
sarapd, lovely to hear from you, x1 week down another week to go. 
rocky, hows you?
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Magz - its driving me insane just want to start testing now, I just want to know.  I had loads of symptoms before they were put in sore breasts/nipples, nausea, so havent had any new sypmtoms other than a little cramping this morming but it was like period pain cramping. When is your otd? Impraying for us both xxxxxxxx


----------



## magz1

laura, my otd is 10th may, when`s yours? i`ve convinced myself it hasn`t worked, it drives u totally insane lol.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Mine is the 12th. I have no idea. Have just bought some pregnancy tests off internet might start testimony from Wednesday x x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks magz thats great  but you know how it is after so long trying you can't believe one day it may come true especially when everything seems to be against you.

Im also wishing my days away. I'm eating like a horse at the mo. I'm not used to this level of progesterone in me. 

I want to test but I have no early tests left so I'm having to wait and I hate waiting  xx

Dizzy that's a great number  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi ladies, I thought it's time I join you.

Like Mrs_fox (who I followed from the iui board!)  I've got my ivf treatment planning meeting on May 14th. I've had 3 attempts at iui at crgw so we've decided to take the next step!

Seems like a lot of you in the 2ww.  Fingers crossed for all you you!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Angelica!

Lovely to see you over here . Let me know how you get on on 14th, we'll be there on 16th so not long after you.

So exciting but trying not to get our hopes up.

Good luck xxx


----------



## littlemols

Hi all

Hope you don't me joining you on this thread. I've been having treatment with Ivf Wales and had a miscarriage last week after successful Ivf cycle. Problem is, there is a 15 month wait for a second nhs cycle and I want to go for a private cycle before then (can't wait that long!)

CRGW has been recommend by the clinic down in Cardiff and also a friend went there. Anything I should know or ask before I call them? Is there a 'waiting list' down there?

I've seen the price list online, is this fairly accurate? Did anyone pay for multiple goes? If you get pregnant do they refund anything?

Sorry to ask so many questions!!! Lol

Good luck to everyone on here x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi *littlemols* welcome to this thread. Firstly I'm really sorry for your miscarriage. They are devastating  but on a positive note at least you know ivf can work for you

I can't comment on crgw for ivf as so far I've only had iui but based on that experience I can't recommend them enough. They've been fantastic. As far as I know there's no waiting list. I've got my treatment planning appointment in just over a week. I only called last Saturday and was offered an appointment yesterday but couldn't make it

The price list is spot on. The drugs are really the only unknown because it depends how you respond. I'm sure the lovely ladies on here who have already been through ivf will be able to give you more information.

Good luck


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi littlemols,
Welcome to this thread, as you can see from my profile I have been with crgw since they opened and although yet to be successful would not go anywhere else. Althugh i did go to ivf wales for my nhs go in between as like you i couldnt wait that long on the list so had private whilst i waited. The staff are fantastic and the fact that the two gynaecologists who run the clinic had several ivf cycles themselves to get their children they know first hand what we are all going through emotionally and physically. Most of the nurses are all from ivf Wales too! The doctors can be contacted at any time and will answer emails in evenings and weekends if you have any questions or worried about anything. Also the clinic is open long hours and late evenings so booking ats and scans etc timings are very flexible.
As far as I know there is no waiting list.
With regards to prices they are accurate, the drugs you get direct from the drug company the clinic put your script in and they ring you direct for payment and delivery. 
After many cycles we have now gone for the two cycle package, this works out that you pay for ne cycle and get your second cycle half price. If you get to 20 weeks pregnancy with your first cycle you loose your second cycle. 
If at any point during your cycles treatment is cancelled then you get a percentage of your money back as stated in their march 2013 price list. 
I also have acupuncture with the lovely ladies at the clinic too.
Any questions feel free to message me, after all these years I feel part of the furniture down there! Good luck xx


----------



## littlemols

Dizzy - thanks for that, really helpful information. Guess its a gamble about whether to pay for multiple cycles eh!


----------



## Madison iris

Hi everyone !!!! I'm new to crgw only recently had my amh back and we are going to try to egg share.amh was 30 just got to do the rest of bloods now.i was wondering how long does it normally take from this stage to having the ivf??i was with lwc cardiff and they were great but I've heard so many good things about crgw and I only live down the road.i had 2 ivf's with lwc and the second time it worked and I have a little girl(I am so lucky).good luck to everyone!!!!and fingers crossed to everyone on they're 2ww,I found this was the hardest thing about ivf!i tested early both times and I was going out of my mind thinking all the time,went through loads of tests,the chemist must have thought I was mad lolxxxx


----------



## magz1

welcome madion iris, littlemols, mrs fox  & angelicawales, crgw is a great place and the girls on here are a good bunch. if we can answer any of your questions we will.
tams, hwne will your test date be? positive thinking!
laura, how r u? hope its flying for you.
afm, i`ve completely convinced myself that it hasn`t worked, if it is positive i`d dance around the garden naked lol. think i`m going to start testing monday to soften the blow for friay, by the time it comes around i`ll be all cried out. i`m praying for a positive for u laura, i`m sure you`ll get it. thanx for all the suport girls sorry for the me post..
magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Magz try and stay positive. I know it is really hard. I am an early tester, the doctors have always told me that I can test fom day 10 onwards and get an accurate reading. I see it as if it shows positive at day 10 then I will be less stressed and can relax a bit, and if it shows a negative then I am not too disappointed as I know the result can change any day up to day 16 and I continue to test everyday! 

AFM clinic just called, 6 embryos still looking good so transfer will be Monday x


----------



## littlemols

Well done dizzy.... I take it they go for 5day transfers if they can? Good luck for Monday and for the 2ww.

Magz - I started testing from 7dp5dt and got a faint line. I think early testing is inevitable but just remember that if its negative it doesn't mean it's over, as people's hormones are so different!


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Madison Iris - I done wegg sharing I had AMH in december which was 30, We then had all the blood work done which takes 6 weeks to come back, We when had an appointment the end of Jan, they then said my EC would be the week of the 22nd April, I started the Injections on the 24th March, so from the appointment in Jan to starting injections was around 7 weeks, it actually went by quite quickly. Good Luck

Magz - I have also convinced my self its not going to work, I actually tested last night, I no it was way to early but couldnt help myself and obviously it came back negative and cant believe how much it has effected me.  How you doing, this has been the longest few days of the whole process.

Dizzy - Good luck for Monday xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Littlemols, their day 5 criteria is if you have more than 3 embryos at day 3 looking the same then they take them to day 5 blastocyst and then pick the best 2 x


----------



## Madison iris

Thanks everyone xxx good luck xx I remember I wasn't supposed to test until sat and I tested Tuesday and only one line came and after about 3 min i could slightly see the other line(really faint)!then everyday from then it got slightly darker.but then I started to bleed and I thought that was it but it did work and I have a stunning baby girl!mind I bleed up until 9 weeks and everyday I was worrying .thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## magz1

thanx everyone for the support
dizzy, welldone u, goodluck for monday. laura i`m telling you, our going to be fine have had a good feeling about you from the start.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## magz1

well tested this morning and its a bfn for me, wont be on for a couple of days need to get my head around this. i know u`ll say there`s time for it to turn around but on my successful cycle i had a faint positive by now, i will continue to test everyday now. in the meantime the very best of luck to my cycling buddy laura, keep thinking positive and i wish u the best of luck and will pray and keep evrything crossed for you. goodluck to tams aswell i really do hope your in that 10%. goodluck dizzy, everything crossed for you too. goodluck to everyone rocky, sara, wherever you are in your treatment
magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Magz, big hugs, praying for a change, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hey magz so sorry to here that   I hope it changes for you.  I've also tested today as my period due Wednesday. Bfn again. I'm getting really fed up of it now after 5 1/2 years of seeing negative tests 

Dizzy that's great good luck for tomoz xx

Laura hope it changes to positive for you. Fingers crossed.

Welcome to all the new thread gowers. Hope your all feeling positive  xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Magz - I really hope it changes for you, cant imagine how you must be feeling, sending all my love xxx


----------



## rocky1

Oh magz big   can only pray theres a change bless you take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Magz - how are u? have you had any change, I done another test today a cheapy hpt still negative not even a sign of a faint line, lost all hope 

Tams - any luck for you? hope your ok xxx


----------



## tams1981

Laura - Oh no that's a shame Laura. Your OTD isn't untill 10th is it? So hopefully it changes in next few days.  
It's so horrible, it wouldn't be so bad going through all we have to if it was positive outcome. I hope your ok.  

I haven't done anymore testing since yesterday morning and if my period hasn't come Wednesday il test then but I don't think it worked and I bet I won't even ovulate next month. 

Magz - hope your doing ok. 

Dizzy - hope ET went well xx

Hello to all you other ladies. It's a lovely day today in South Wales xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Tams and Laura, thinking of you both xx

AFM ET went well, two hatching blasts back on board and they think there will be between 1 and 4 for freezing tomorrow. We are delighted, it's been our best cycle yet. Had acupuncture before and after transfer too x


----------



## tams1981

Oh wow dizzy that's exciting. Dreaded 2ww now. But congrats on bein pupo. That's great news  xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Tams - I will keep my fingers crossed your af is a no show, my OTD is the 12th but researching it most people had BFP by now.

Dizzy - congrats, how it all goes will and the 2ww isnt topo torturous xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Magz - I'm so sorry to hear that.  I really hoped it would work for you.  Make sure you look after yourself.

Laura - You've still got a few days until OTD.  Fingers crossed it will change.

Tams - Hope you're doing ok.  Was really hoping it worked this way for you.

Dizzy - Congratulations on being PUPO.  Hope the 2ww flies by.

Hope everyone has enjoyed the lovely Bank Holiday weather - really don't want to go back to work tomorrow.

AFM - hopefully starting my short protocol at IVF Wales this week.  Just waiting for my AF to make an appearance.  

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies.

Sara.


----------



## Madison iris

Hi Laura i wasn't supposed to test until sat and I tested Tuesday and I could slightly see a line it was so slight I nearly put it in the bin.and then I toke a differant test and it was a negative!!!! I must of went through 20 tests but even on the sat the line was there but it was still light! Don't give up hope yet,I went out of my mind because some tests there was a line and some tests there wasn't .i hope you all have your dreams come true!!!i read what some of you have been through and I admire your strength xx good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Laura theres still 5 days until the 12th it really is early lovely keeping everything crossed it changes for you xx

tams really hope and pray af doesn't make an appearance xx

sara wow this has come around quickly are the doing antagonist protocol? hope af arrives on time xx


----------



## magz1

laura, u stay positive, you have loads of time for it to change yet. i`m praying and keeping everything crossed for you
tams, u never know your still in the game until af shows her head
rocky goodluck on your next cycle
sara, that has come around quick, goodluck, everything crossed for you 2
afm, looks like its a bfn for me, poas again this morning and nothing. i`d kind of had a feeling all the way through this 2ww. i know my otd is friday but i cant see this changing, i`m all cried out and have got my head around it now. i wasnt meant to have another, and i`m grateful for the little boy i have. i wish luck to everyone of you and crosss everything that you get your dreams. thanx for the support
magz xxxxxx


----------



## magz1

dizzy, sorry hun, goodluck, everything crossed for you 2. welcome to the madness of the 2ww. magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Oh magz    hopefully it changes for both Laura and you by your OTD.

Sara - that's great that your starting soon. Bet you can't wait now. Good luck

Rocky - thanks, I felt ovulation Wednesday and Thursday 2 weeks ago so tomoz or next day should be when af arrives. 

Dizzy - hope your feeling well and positive  

Another lovely day today  xx


----------



## tams1981

Just done a test and got bfp. I don't believe the result though and I have no more tests. Hubby is bringing some home tonight. My tummy is hurting and I've felt nauseous since Friday and I'm eating lollies all the time like I did when I was pregnanct with my son. But I thought it was just progesterone levels as I'm not used to having them.

Il keep you updated when I test again. xx


----------



## Sarapd

OMG Tams - that is great news. Sending you lots of positive vibes. 
Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks Sara  just went and bought most expensive test from boots and says pregnant 1-2 weeks I just cannot believe it. Thanks for all your wonderful support ladies. 

Im having scan 30th may after my hols  xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Tams, that's fantastic news. You must be so happy. i am sure all your other tests later will confirm your BFP xx


----------



## staceyemma

Tam just had to come back onto the CRGW thread to say congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magz1

so happy for you tams, told u you could be in that 10%. congraulations and enjoy. now come on laura you can do it too.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Thank you ladies and thanks for all the support you've all been wonderful. No one knows what we are going through besides each other.

I wish everyone luck. I wish I was brainy enough to be a scientist so I could understand infertility and fix it.

Now I can't wait for scan. I may believe it then and I hope everything will be ok. Xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Tams - Thats fantastic news, has brightened up my day, good luck for scan and enjoy your holidays xxx

Magz - I hope it does change, I suppose anything can happen, My mum was 4 months pregnant with me before she got a positve lol.  Hope your doing well xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks Laura.   I've read a few things where hormones are not picked up by hpt. 4 months is long though. Lol

My af would have been due tomorrow and the test did not pick up on Sunday and with tesco only had faint line so I keep my fingers crossed for you and magz. Xx


----------



## rocky1

tams oh my word congrats hun so so pleased for you lovely deffo brightened up my day too xx

magz     still willing it to change but totally understand xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Tams - yeah i no hard to believe but she repeatedly went to doctors saying she was pregnant and they always came back saying she wasnt but it was nearly 30 years ago lol, i think i will buy an expensive one for sunday- heards alot of people saying First response Early one is good zz


----------



## tams1981

Thanks rocky. 

Laura- what a shock for your mum. I used clear blue that says pregnant or not to double check as you dont have to squint for the lines then which is much better. But cost 10.99 in boots for 1. The cashier said it was expensive. xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Wow Tams! Fantastic news, congratulations. Hope all goes well with your scan. Just the wonderful news we need to keep us all going. Have a lovely holiday.

Laura, hang in there it may well change! Wishing you positive vibes.

Good luck on your 2ww Dizzy!

Angelica, let me know how you get on with your appointment, think you're a few days before me!

All you other lovely ladies, good luck whatever stage you're at!

AFM, counting down the days to our treatment planning appointment on 16th May. Can't wait now!xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

its all over for me my af has shoed its ugly head - devestated isnt the word


----------



## tams1981

Thanks mrs fox. Very exciting when your starting out the journey. You feel like your actually getting somewhere. Good luck and your in good hands with this clinic. 

Laura I am so sorry. I know exactly how you feel it was only a few months ago I was in the same position. I'm so gutted for you it hasn't worked      getting a new plan straight away worked for me xx


----------



## tams1981

That last bit sounds a bit bad sorry I ment to help me with the disappointment making a new plan straight away helped me focus on something else and get over it faster. I emailed that clinic in Greece cant remember the name of it now who provided some good advice for my situation and discussed with Amanda how to move forward. Hope your ok xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Laura, I would like to say it gets easier but having so many negatives myself it doesnt. I convinced myself that because there is nothing wrong with me and we had the ICSI that it was bound to work first time and hadn't  prepared myself for it not too. I was devastated and took time off work to recover mentally, but like Tams said when you are ready to work out a plan. Focus on the positive, this is probably the start of your ivf journey and unfortunately for some of us it is a long journey. i feel my dermination each cycle for this to work increases and I have now met so many people with no problems at all who themselves took more than 3/4 cycles for it to work which includes some of the doctors who have treated me. My biggest worry was funding this, I just wish someone had told me about egg share back when I started to help me financially. 
Good luck whatever you decide xxxx


----------



## magz1

laura, i`m so sorry. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Laura - I'm so sorry. Give yourself time to get over it and think about what you want to do next. It doesn't help that you're pumped full of hormones do all your emotions are heightened. We're all here for you and sadly, most of us know exactly how you feel.
Sending you lots of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Thank you all for all you kind messages. It feels good to talk to people who understan. I was pretty positive as everything had went so well through the whole process. I like plans and i think the sooner i can get one the better. Should i call the clinic or do i need to wait until after my otd. Just hope it doesn't take too long start again. How many times can you egg share.

Again thank you all for your support it means a lot to me x x x x


----------



## tams1981

I'd call them Laura and discuss. 

For me I would have been able to egg share 3 times if I didn't have all those immature eggs so I guess that's standard for anyone plus any frosties. I'm a planning person to Laura that's why I found it helped to get a plan in place straight away. 

The sooner you call the clinic sooner you can get a follow up appointment.   xx


----------



## Madison iris

Hi Laura sorry it didn't work for youxxxgot it didn't work for me 1st time but second time it did.i egg shared twice in lwc and they told me at crgw I could egg share.xxxx


----------



## magz1

laura, have you tested since the last negative just incase. i dont mean to give you false hope or be patronising but many people have bled and were not out of the running. just incase test. let me know what clinic say. just to let you know my first fresh cycle failed but my frostie is my little boy. hope your feeling ok? magz xxxxxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hi I just wanted to say  hello really we've just booked our planning appointment at crgw after losing what little faith we had in ivf Wales. I'm feeling positive again and glad I've found you ladies having treatment there too


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Yeah i tested this mornin still negative. My af has now stopped too. But i no in my heart Im not pregnant. I think i will do another fresh cycle if they allow me as financially i can't afford to pay for the ivf ourselves. And fet seem way cheaper so will do that last.

I think i cried myself out yesterday. In work so distracting me a bit. Everything went so well i allowed myself to be super positive and hit me like a ton of bricks. Feeling better thinkin about what to do next. Im down but not out lol x x x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Welcome mrs t, crgw is a very different experience to ivf wales! I hope you get things planned with crgw soon, they are all lovely x


----------



## Mrst83

I could tell the difference after just ringing them, called our nhs clinic and rang them straight after feel much better now . I'm really looking forward to it felt gutted before


----------



## magz1

laura, that happened on my first fresh cycle, i`m glad your feling a bit better. good to hearyour strength coming through and i`m sure you`ll get your dream. thats a good plan to do fresh cycles when u can, bank up all your frosties lol. 
welcome mrst83, your in good hands in crgw.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

I called the clinic and they said its normal to bleed and to up my cyclogest and test Sunday. Not gonna gold out much hope tho. Just a formality really x x


----------



## Madison iris

Hi Laura I was terrible when my 1st ivf failed I had 21 eggs(11 for me)2 5 day blastocyst put back none left to freeze.i was so positive and then it failed.all I done for days was cry!i went straight in for my second ivf(month or two after)and I had 16 eggs(8 for me) but only 3 made it to day 3 ,I was gutted thinking if I couldn't get pregnant after 2 blastocysts then there was no way I could got pregnant after 2 day 3 embreos .but it worked ,mind I bleed up until I was nine weeks.good luck xxx and some women like me bleed the 1st couple of months cx and  good luck to everyone!!!!!! Xxxxc


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Laura I'm so sorry. Big hugs and thinking of you.

Welcome Mrst83. We've only been with CRGW since Christmas and already we're leaps and bounds ahead of where we were on NHS. You're in safe hands with Ananda and the team. Good luck!

Xxx


----------



## rocky1

Laura im so sorry lovely big   xx


----------



## littlemols

Laura, sorry about the bad news but look forward to hearing about your plan!

Just booked onto the open evening on 23rd May to see what our options are until 2nd NHS cycle. 

Can I ask you what egg sharing actually means and involves? Is it much cheaper?


----------



## tams1981

Hi littlemols,

That's great your booked in for open evening.

They will answer your questions if you want to stay behind to ask specific questions.

Egg sharing involves you sharing half your eggs with another lady. The other lady bears the cost so it's free for you the egg donor. There is criteria though you have to be under I think 35 and have no hereditary diseases. Take a look at their website it'll give better detail. All there is to pay is £500 deposit and you get one round of councilling free.

xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi littlemols, here is the link http://www.crgw.co.uk/egg-share.php

Well I have officially started the mad part of the 2ww. I am ok for a few days then just want results! Start my week of official testing from Saturday onwards. I will be 5dp 5dt then.


----------



## tams1981

Hope the waiting goes fast for you dizzy. Good luck xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Good luck Dizzy, will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Littlemols - we paid £500 for my blood test, DH got his done free at GUM clinic and £75 for semen analaze. I had 17 eggs so got to keep 9 and the other 8 are then given to a reciepent who pays for yours and her cycles including all medication, good luck xxx


----------



## littlemols

Thanks all, food for thought for sure, especially given our financial situation. Would have to think long and hard about having my eggs in someone else though and how that might feel.


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Littlemols - It is defo something you need to be prepared for, with me I found out at 17yr that i would never concieve naturally, so always I thought over the years that if I could help someone else I would, I always though I would have my own child first, but this worked out really well finacially and kind of got the best of both, you defo need to make sure its the right thing for u. hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## magz1

laura, how are u? still testing?
tams, how u feeling?
afm, bfn for me, gutted but i have my beautiful baby boy so cant complain. thanx for support.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Very sorry magz   

I'm feeling nauseous. I'm not sleeping well but that's  due to a long term problem with my knee and I can't take ibuprofen or use ralgex. I'm also excited and nervous about any problems that could occur. 

So magz are you stopping any treatment now? xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

So sorry Magz, thinking of you xx

I have had enough of this waiting, feeling really down yesterday and today and lost all my PMA. Then doing my gestone this morning there were no ampoule snappers in my kit so did it just with fingers. Bottle shattered, glass in finger and blood dripping everywhere! Finger now bandaged up and then had to try and do another injection with a giant thumb x


----------



## magz1

dizzy, hope you haven`t hurt finger too bad lol. do u do your gestone in morning? i always done it in evening if anything needed changing then u could do it same day. the 2ww is torture and it dont get any better. thanx for support
tams, i really dont think there will be anymore treatment, i`m 44 so not a young bird lol like all u lot. sorry your feeling nauseas but thats a good sign too. sorry about pain but only a small sacrifice for what you`ll get at the end. thanx for support.
laura, my cycling buddy how are u today? u holding up? its a cruel thing this ivf, but if you get your dream its so worth it. 
magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Oh I'm sorry to here that magz  yes it will be worth it and also when the hormones kick into relax my mussels my knee will get better  it's the only relief I've had from my knee pain since I was 11 when I was pregnant.

Dizzy that's not good. Hope your feeling better soon xx 

Laura-hope your doing ok xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Mags- Im ok. Just takin one day at a time. Have ups and downs throughout. Can't wait to get a new appointment to have somethin to work toward and hope its not too long. Been having severe period pains that come and go but i assume that's normal. As you going to have a follow up to discuss optionsat least? Hope your doing ok. Sending big hugs x x x

Dizzy - i became so clumsy while on all the meds. Fell out the car and ripped my leg to bits. And everything i touched i dropped. Hope your thumb is ok.


Tams - has it finally sunk in yet. Hope your symptoms don't get any worse. Im ok just eager to get dates to start again X x x


----------



## tams1981

That's good Laura I'm glad your keeping positive. No not sunk in. I've told a few people too but still not sunk in. Il be excited after my scan. I have a cyst that's really annoying me on left ovarie causing like period pain. I've had that since Monday before I had a positive test. I hope it goes soon. As I keep thinking it an ectopic pregnancy but Amanda assured me this morning it was a cyst. Hope your af comes soon so you can get ready for your next dates xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Tams - I had a cyst on my right ovarie it was not fun, hope it clears soon, my af is in full force, just looking forward to getting a date to start again, do you know how long you generally need to wait? Im so glad one of us going got a bfp it gives hope to us all, I dont think i will tell people this time when I do it again it was just as hard telling family and friends as it was getting the bfn, but very hopeful I will see the 2 pink lines on the stick one day xx


----------



## tams1981

Laura I think they ask you to do 3 natural cycles but when I thought I was going to have Ivf again I asked on the forum and I think different people had different answers for CRGW. I think some said one natural cycle.

Yes keep the positive thinking I know it's hard as you don't no how and when it will happen. 

Have you got your appointment to go back in for follow up?

Yes it is hard to tell everyone when they all knew I think it was added pressure for me as I'd told everyone.

xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

havent got a follow up appointment yet as otd is tomorrow and they would let me book one to after the date, so will call monday and get one, I hope they say 1 natural cycle, eager to start again xx


----------



## magz1

laura, it is good to hear you have a plan, i`m sure they`ll give you a followup asap and let u start another cycle asap. one thing i`m sure of is that you will see those 2 pink lines because your determined too.
tams, it wont sink in for weeks yet, i`m so happy for you
dizzy, how you doing on the 2ww madness? have you started testing yet?
rocky, hows things?
mrst83, maddison, littlemols, hope tour all doing ok.
afm, well just waiting for af to show her head, i have followup on 5th june with amanda, i dont know what our next step is yet, i did say that this was last cycle but i just dont feel that i can give up yet but i have to at some stage. it might take a few weeks to get used to the idea then i`ll be ok with it. thanx everyone for the support on here you`ve been great. magz xxxxxx


----------



## magz1

sorry forgot sarapd, hows you? magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Mags - got an appointment on the 29th May so not to far away. How are you feeling? X x

Dizzy - how's you managing on the 2ww x x x


----------



## tams1981

That's good Laura  can I ask you a question about when had a cyst. Did it hurt when you walked. I'm thinking of cancelling my holidays next week as if I feel like this I can't see me being able to walk around airports and sit on a plane. Also it's a hotel and me hubby and son will all be in one room and I'm not sleeping at night cos the pain this is causing.

Magz - I bet its hard I was going to give up after my IUI then my IVF. But decided to go onto chlomid till we could afford IVF next march but I doubt I would have given up then either. I also gave myself the cut off of 30 to stop for my second I went over that too. It's hard when its something you want so much. 

Good luck for both your appointments.

Dizzy hope your doing well. 

Hello to the other ladies as well hope your all doing good xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
I am still here keeping myself updated on everyone. My positivity has gone from everything to zero this weekend. I have started testing with first response early test and had 3 bfn so far. My period is due in 2 days so should be picking up something by now. A very emotional day today with hubby and myself just asking why us? I have spent the day thinking what could be wrong and after hours of Internet research am now thinking chromosomes. There was a lady on a site who had four failures, had chromosome testing done on his sperm and even though her embies were perfect and her womb lining great they said because of his chromosomes it was never going to implant. No one had ever mentioned testing to her. So she went on to using donor sperm and her egg and got pregnant first time!


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Tams - i ended up in hospital for a week. I didn't know what it was thought it was a kidney infection the pain was severe couldn't move but turned out it was a Cyst but think there was some kind of infection too. you need to do what feels right to you. Hope you feel better soon x x x


----------



## magz1

laura, that good that u got followup. are u going to do fresh cycle or fet? i` hope your feeling better
tams, sounds like that cyst is giving you problems, is there nothing they can dofor you?
dizzy, when is otd? 
afm well af still hasnt shown her ugly head yet but it feels like she will anytime now. still dont know what our next step will be. i know i wont do donor egg its for sme people just not for me. i dont think my husband will do another round of ivf and i dont know whether i want to, its just an emotional rollercoaster, but if you want something it never comes easy does it. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Everyone

I know I'm not really a CRGW cycler so thanks to everyone for asking about me.

Dizzy - it's still early days yet and things could change.

Tams - Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  Hope it passes soon.

Laura - the time will fly until your follow up appointment.  I also found that I was in much better state of mind by then too and was able to think much more rationally.

Magz - Give yourself time to think about what you want.  

Rocky - How are you doing?  Your cycle will be here before you know it.

LittleMissHopeful - How is the house coming on?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks for the info Laura. xx

Thanks magz and Sara. xx

I actually spent 5 hrs in a & e last night. I'm no further along than when I went in though they gave me paracetamol which I never take and I didn't want take. I obviously didn't say anything I was worried they'd say if the pain in bearable then go away. My bloods came back ok but by the time I'd left and seen the midwife my urine sample hadn't returned. I'm on standby for a scan Tomoz and I'm going to get an hours notice. Maybe it's an infection as my temp was high and so was my blood pressure and I don't suffer with high blood pressure. So maybe il find out Tomoz. 

I told my best friend I couldn't meet up with her Tomoz as I needed a scan and I think she's guessed as she text asking me if I've had my period but I didn't want to tell her by text. Anyway that's another totally different problem lol.

Thanks for your support your all so lovely xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

So I had my initial IVF meeting with Amanda today. She took blood to check my AMH as I've not had it done previously so now I wait for the results before going back in for planning. All sounds very civilised compared to IUI where you plan your egg collection date! Can't wait for it all to start now. I felt sorry for my DH. He looked way out of his depth with the questioning  I think an education session with diagrams is needed!

I don't know what I'd do without these forums with all of the useful information!

Hope you're all doing well  *tams1981* especially thinking of you. It must be so worrying 
X X


----------



## tams1981

Thanks Angelica bet your excited 

I'm confused from my scan as I went in to check my pain the ultrasound woman confused me and answers question like a politician would. she didn't no if shed found the sac or not but once again I knew this was early ad I should be 5 weeks Tomoz so I wasn't expecting to see much. So she freaked me out.

But then when I went to see nurse for my bloods which I'd had last night she says everything looks fine the bloods suggest what the scan showed which is a 4mm sac and the linning was correct. The ultra sound woman said to me I need blood tests to check progressing and to come back for a scan if they go up so she wasn't very positive. So I had two different people telling me totally different things. I'm confused. 

The reason why I went was cos of the pain and the nurse on ward said its my polystic ovaries. So basically I wish I hadn't gone to a & e in the first place. 

xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ahh so exciting Angelica! When are you hoping to start? We've got our appointment on Thursday and we're so excited!

Tams, thinking of you. Must be a worrying not to mention painful time. Have everything crossed for you.

Good luck and   to everyone whatever stage you're at xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

*mrs_fox* I need to wait until I get my AMH results to work out if I'll be on a long or short protocol and as I've only just come out of an IUI cycle I need to wait for a natural AF too. I'll find out timings when I go back for my next planning appointment. Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Tams - hope your feeling better, I became feverish and had very low blood pressure, Hope the scan goes ok, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks ladies  

Laura - bet your looking forward to the appointment not to far away now 

Magz - hope your doing ok xx

Angelica - hope you amh comes back soon and it's a good score xx

Mrs fox - thanks for your thoughts. Good luck for your appointment Tomoz bet you won't sleep well tonight with excitement xx

Sara - I missed your post from before. How are you doing? Have you started injectables yet? Is IVF Wales ok? Wishing you loads of luck. xx

Dizzy, rocky, little miss hopeful - hope your all doing well xx

Got more bloods today to see if my levels are doubling. I can get results in morning.


----------



## magz1

tams, i`m ok thanx. let us know how your blood results go please
laura, your followup will soon be here, whats your next step?
sarapd, lovely to hear from you.
dizzy, how are you getting on? i really hope you get your bfp
rocky, hows things with you?
angelica, welcome, hope your amh comes back positive
mrs fox, how`d appointment go?
afm, i`m slowly getting back to normal, af came with avengence really heavy literally standup and fill x2 pads sorry tmi. still dont know what i`m going to do. 
magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Tams, hope you are still hanging in there and all is looking better with you - good luck xx

AFM - Another BFN for us, I know that official test date is not until the 19th but I am now 9dp5dt so I know that an accurate result would appear today. My period hasnt come but it doesnt until i stop all my meds anyway. After 10 perfect blast embryos being transferred over the last four years and not a faint postive line during all these cycles I am a complete loss of what to do next. We have already paid up front for another cycle so will carry on with that but I honestly have lost all faith now. If I had got a postive reading at some point and then a loss I think I could cope and think maybe it can and will happen, but no implantations at all?! x


----------



## magz1

i`m so sorry dizzy, i dont want to patronise you but there is still time for it to change but i guess your almost an expert in this ivf buisness now, you know how it all works. have you had tests done on implantation issues? big hugs to you and your other half.  
magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Magz,
No, clinic have said that the feel with me it's  just a numbers game and I am having all the meds I can have and have not recommended any further investigations! X


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Dizzy, I'm so sorry. Big hugs  . This journey is so full of heartbreaking disappointments, we're all thinking of you.

Magz, appointment is tomorrow afternoon. I'll be checking in afterwards to let you all know how we get on  .

Thanks Tams! Hope you're feeling ok? I don't think I'll sleep at all tonight - going to the cinema to see Star Trek (DH's choice!) to take our mind of things. I'm so excited I might burst, but I'm trying to keep things in perspective as have had so many disappointments so far.

Angelica, hope your AMH comes back soon (took about a week for me) and that it's a good result and that you can get cracking soon. Good luck!

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## tams1981

Morning ladies,

Magz - my AF wasn't very pleasant either especially as I'm used to a very light AF normally. Hope it finishes soon.

Dizzy so sorry it's so horrible when there's no explanation  I emailed serum clinic in Greece they suggest loads of things by email to me. I was getting prices and things off them and when I explained my situation the gave me some great free advice. Maybe that's worth a try?

Mrs fox good luck for appoint this afternoon Amanda is lovely so your in good hands. 

My hcg doubled. They are scanning me Tuesday before I go on hols she said may not see viability but will see progress. The nurse I spoke to today was actually very friendly and said to drop another urine sample down so I can have results before I go away. A&E only did a dip test so thy are going to send it away to analyse. The pain has come back with avengeance today  Xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! Just checking in. Appointment went very well, have all the info we need and we're booked in for EC for w/c 12 August. Very excited! Will probably start down regging around the 8 July which ironically is the week my brother's baby is due. Excited, nervous and scared all at once! We had Jodie going through everything with us and she was great 

Hope you're all doing ok!xxx


----------



## magz1

tams, that good news about hcg levels. you might see something on scan then, it`ll be brill when u can. sorry pain is back.
dizzy, how are you?
mrs fox, glad appointment went well.
laura, how are you?
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Dizzy - really hope that things have changed for you. It's not over until the end.

Tams - hope your cyst isn't giving you as much pain as it has been. Hcg levels sound good. Just relax and enjoy your holiday - easier said than done I know.

Laura - how are you doing? Things do get easier.

AFM - had my first scan yesterday and only saw four follicles on the right and a small one on the left. The nurse seemed pleased and said my lining was beautiful but I'm really disappointed because we got 7 eggs last time and she said we won't get that many this time. I've taken way more vitamins this time and am much healthier but to no avail it seems.  Back on Monday and EC will be Wednesday or Friday.

Hope everyone else is enjoying the lovely sunshine.

Sara. xx


----------



## magz1

sarapd, dont get disheartened, it only takes x1 good egg and you never know how much they`ll grow over weekend. goodluck for ec and let us know how it all goes.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Magz - im ok been pretty down and disappointed its my 30th Thursday and didnt plan anything as I hoped I would be pregnant, which isnt helping, getting old and still childless, and everyone around me is either pregnant or has just had a baby, looking forward to my next appointment tho - How are you? xx

Sara - good louck with the egg collection, you just need one sticky one xx

Tams - did you go on holiday? hope you are feeling better xx

Dizzy - How are you? hope your ok xx

TMI ALERT - I started bleeding the 7th MAy otd was 12th - it was a lot lighter than my usual period but lasted 6 days instead of 4 so was gone by last monday and nothing since, then today I have notice light spotting brown blood - is this normal, I thought that would have been me till my next cycle?


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies,

Mrs fox - Yey on EC dates 

Magz - how are you doing? Is your follow up appointment soon. Pain has totally subsided 

Sara - good luck for EC I hope your number of eggs go up. But it's quality of quantity as you know.

Laura - I can't help you with spotting I didn't experience that. I'm going on holidays Wednesday and I wish I wasn't, not looking forward to it.

Dizzy - hope your doing ok xx

I'm having scan tomorrow afternoon and I'm ****ting it  I just hope I have some reassurance this week but I think I'm too early still. I'm worried sick something bad is going to happen on hols. I never had any of these thoughts first time round 

Hope you other ladies are doing good xx


----------



## magz1

laura, it`s so hard emotionally and when u think u almost feel human again it just hits u again. its probs due to the hormones that your spotting. not too long to followup now.
tams, glad your feeling better. at 5 weeks & 5 days i had scan and seen heartbeat but she did warn it might be too early guess i was lucky, hopefully u`ll see something. try to relax and enjoy your holiday.
sara, how`d your scan go? hopefully you`ll ave a nice number of good quality of eggs.
afm, i`m ok, still getting down days and still dont know what to do next, i think i would like 1 last try but dont think other half will go for the idea. i said this would be the last try.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks for that magz I did wonder what I might see as this time last week the sac was only 4mm so I couldn't imagine being able to see much a week on. 

I bet its really hard. Just tell him you've changed your mind. Tell him women do that  When you say something like that to yourself it's normally to protect yourself anyway I'd said I was stopping after IUI that was summer last year. 

Il catch up on here when I come home. Wish everyone the best of luck. xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Have a lovely holiday Tams and try to relax!x


----------



## Sarapd

Have a fab holiday Tams. xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks ladies 

Just a quick update before I go finish packing.

My scan went better than expected and at 5w5d seen my little babies heart beat  so all is good. 

Hope I come home to some more good news on this board 

Xxxxx


----------



## magz1

i`m so happy for you tams, its brill to see that heartbeat. enjoy and relax a bit now.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
I am back! Shouting done, pitying myself done, lots of crying done, af has arrived with force and now its time to plan our next action. Have a follow up appointment booked for Tuesday and after getting several other ff advice I am going to get all level 1 and 2 immune tests done before we do another cycle. Hopefully they can shd some light on our repeated implantation failures. When I get all my results through I am going to have a telephone consultation with dr gorgy at fga London to ask for his advice. 

Wonderful news Tams, hope you enjoy your holiday too x


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies I'm going to join this thread now as I'm starting my ivf cycle next month!!!!!!!    All paperwork signed at my consultation with Amanda so start injecting 17th June and EC week commencing 15 th July. Been on the egg share list since march 2012 but no match as I'm a CF carrier which I was soooo gutted about because I wanted to help another couple out but it wasn't meant to be so ivf here we come after a long hard year of saving!!! Is there any vitamins/foods I should be eating to get my body ready? I had ivf back in 2007 but it was so long ago now I feel it's all new to me so any advice would be fab!!!! 


Thank you ladies 


Xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Welcome Tan! How exciting! Good luck on your journey! I don't start down regging til July (our choice) but you're in the right place here, everyone is lovely.

Hey Dizzy, hope you're doing ok. Lots of   to you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm still waiting for my AMH results. Should be next week. My mind is already going round in circles trying to work out when we'll be starting again and when EC might be. We've got 2 weeks holiday booked in August and I'm thinking of having that as my 2ww to see if I can remain stress free but not sure if that will spoil my holiday!

Tams - so glad everything has settled down for you

Tan - welcome and good luck!

Dizzywizzy - glad you're making plans to move on and taking positive action  

Mags - when we started this journey we said we'll only do IUI and wouldn't do IVF mainly from a cost perspective but here we are. It does take over your life. It becomes like an addiction doesn't it! We've made the statement that well try twice but haven't yet ruled out more. We're trying to think positive that it will work so no need to worry about how many goes! Hope you get some clarity soon x

Looking forward to the long weekend


----------



## magz1

dizzy, sorry about your bfn, but well done you being so positive and strong
tams, hope your holiday going well and your relaxing
laura, s it next week your followup
sarapd, how`s your cycle going?
angelica, hope your amh comes through soon and you can start planning
mrs fox, july will be here before you know it
tan1982, welcome and goodluck with treatment. I took pregnacare vitamins and ate high protein diet during stimming. eat plenty of fruit and veg aswell
afm, I think I do want to go for x1 last try, but I`ve got to convince my husband, any ideas girls. its going to take a lot of persuading. I know if it doesn`t work then at 44 and a half it will be too late
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Magz
I think if it's what you want, you should go for it.  Better to do that than look back with regret at not doing it.

Laura and Dizzy - how are you doing?  Hope things are getting easier.

Mrs Fox - It's June next week so your cycle really isn't far away.

Angelica and Tan - good luck with your cycle.

AFM it's been a traumatic few days.  Had EC on Wednesday and only got 3 eggs.  To cut a long story short, I had 2 transferred today.  One was slow to develop but has caught up and the other isn't so good but it's in the best place now.  This time yesterday I didn't think I'd have any to transfer.  Been signed off work or a week now so taking things easy.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## magz1

sarapd, it only takes x1 egg to get pregnant, keep thinking positive, all of us on here will pray and keep everything crossed for a bfp for you. I think the same way has you that u should try rather than regret but its persuading my husband. goodluck and welldone you on being pupo. magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

sara deffo positive thinking 2 out of 3 is fab so they are fighters   good luck xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Thank you for the welcomes!!!! Eager to start now so fingers crossed !! Thanks magz for the vitamin and diet advice much appreciated!! 


We are all at different stages in our treatments and journey and its a tough time but thinking of you all going through it!!


----------



## magz1

laura, is it today your followup is, let us know how u get on?
hope everyone fine magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Magz - my appointment was today, decided to do another fresh egg sharing, Amanda said that everything was fine except for the early bleed, she said that this time round I would be given injections instead of pessary as I may not have been absorbing enough and would also be given the estrogen tablets to take.  I have to wait for 2 natural bleeds but estimated the end of August beginning of September. I have to phone after my first af to get approx dates.
Have you managed to convince your husband to give it another go?

sara - Hows your 2ww going?

Tams - hope you enjoyed your holiday and your cyst is better

Dizzy - How you feeling now?

Rocky - hows your treatment going?

Hope everyone is doing well xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Laura
Amanda thought that I might have problems absorbing progesterone so I've been on injections this time as well as steroids, no oestrogen tablets though.  I have felt much better on this cycle even though the drugs have been higher.  Am bored stiff as I've been signed off work for the week to take things easy.  If anyone is at a loose end in Caerphilly, feel free to drop by!  Am swaying between varying degrees of positivity.  Already starting to make plans for next cycle if this one doesn't work.
Hope everyone else is ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Hey ladies I'm back from holidays. I mostly slept and ate whilst away.

I have a lot to catch up on.

Sara - congrats on being pupo  I bet you were disappointed with the amount but as magz said only takes one. So fingers crossed. I no how boring it can be at home on 2ww drives you mad I read so much stuff on google and forums think I could qualify as a doctor -   maybe not. 

Laura- that's good news. I know it seems a long way off but itl b here before you know it 

Tan1982- welcome  that was hard writing your user name nearly wrote mine  also on the diet front - I drunk protein shakes I bought them in bulk from Costco as this is was Amanda advised me to do along with keeping protein as high as possible this helped when my ovaries were heading towards ohss but is also ment to help quality. Also keep drinking water this also helped when I was heading for ohss.

Angelica - had your amh results come back? It's so much waiting involved 

Magz I'm not sure how you can persuade hubby. If he responds to carrot on a stick treatment offering him something he can't refuse (I don't no what that could be though) if he responds better to punishment don't talk to him until he gives in or just write down how you feel as I don't think men are always listening. If they see it written down sinks in better and no arguing if its writing  

rocky hope you are well xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I had my AMH results back yesterday. It's on the low side at 3.57. I've booked my planning appointment for Wednesday next week. 

Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## Tan1982

Thanks Tams that's great advice for me!! I will do my shopping list now lol xx


I ordered my drugs today so start injecting 16th June so not long now!! 


How is everyone doing? 


Xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Good luck with your planning appointment Angelica!x


----------



## EmWills

Hi ladies.

I have recently had some tests at CRGW, we have been ttc for 2 years with no luck, I was diagnosed with pcos by NHS endocrinologist. He did this with only blood tests, Dr at CRGW scanned me at our 1st appt and no cysts then AMH came back at 4.7 so I haven't got pcos. Hubby's result wasn't the best but Dr Hetal thinks that may be due to the fact he's epileptic and has recently had a few fits. I have a short irregular cycle so chances are I don't ovulate. 

We had our follow up appt Tuesday and Dr suggests we have ICSI so we have our treatment planning appt on the 12th. I have no idea what to expect. I would be grateful if you could share your experiences with me. I am finding the experience a little stressful to say the least. 

Thanks 

Em x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Em,

No experience in the treatment get I'm afraid, I start down regging in July for treatment in Aug, but couldn't read and run.

You're in the right place with both CRGW and on here as everyone is so helpful and supportive.

I'm sorry you're finding things stressful, TTC totally sucks! Sending you big hugs  .

When are you thinking of starting with your treatment?xx


----------



## magz1

Laura, the time will fly and you`ll be on the roller-coaster again, we have follow-up Thursday so been trying to broach the subject, he`s not giving anything away just yet. I`m going to see what Amanda think anyway it might be that she thinks there's no point at my age.
welcome emwills, goodluck with your treatment
sarapd, hows things
tams good to hear you had a nice fattening relaxing break lol. hope pain has subsided
rocky, how are you?
tan1982, goodluck with your cycle
hi, all you lovely ladies hope you`ve enjoyed the sun today
magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Morning ladies,

Angelica - good luck for today's planning appoint

Tan1982 - your welcome. Less than 2 weeks how exciting 

Em - you may want to read through posts on this thread. That may give you some insight into process as most of us kept each other upto date as we were going through. I think you have to think about it one bit at a time otherwise it's all a bit scary. Amanda will explain in appointment. Prepare questions if you have any concerns.

Magz- thanks only get pain when I sneeze now, so that's good  got sicknesses now but can't complain. Good luck for tomoz. Hubby probably feels same as you magz he prob wants to give it another go. I think they don't know what to say for best sometimes I was forever changing my mind so he just agreed with what ever I said in the end and took me with a pinch of salt. 

Morning other ladies. Weather has been gorgeous this week better than my holiday weather. xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Ladies
Excuse me interrupting, but I just wanted to let you know that I have just listed a load of fertility / conception / IVF resources (books, including Zita West and Alan Beer, self-hypnosis CD, Clearblue Monitor etc) on the for sale / wanted board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=474.0 in case anyone is interested in getting them cheaper by picking up (I'm in the Heath area of Cardiff and cycled with both IVF Wales and CRGW).

Good luck on your journeys.


----------



## angelica_wales

Tams - glad everything is settling down now. You must be excited!

I had my planning meeting today with Yvonne. I'm booked in for egg collection on week commencing 26th August. It seems like such a long way off! The earlier date (end of July) clashed with my holidays. It actually feels quite nice to think I'm free from this madness for a couple of months and no AF on my holiday 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

That's great news Angelica! We're going for e/c around 12 August. It's nice to have your life back a little! I'm counting the days but sure it will fly.

Glad you're feeling better Tams!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

magz  - how did your appointment go. hope your managed to convince your husband x x x

tams - glad you had a lovely holiday and feeling better. hope the sickness isn't too bad x x

Sara - how are you gettin on? x x

angelica -i should hopefully be having my ec around same time depending on  when my af shows. it does seem like ages away but hopefully will come round quickly xx

rocky - how are you? x x


----------



## mrsd_x

Hiya ladies - hope you don't mind me joining you? I've already had one fresh cycle IVF at CRGW which resulted in an early miscarriage (5wks 3days) and was about to start my FET today (we have 5 frosties) but they found a cyst on my ovary and my lining was too thin:-( I've never had a problem with these before - my issues are "unexplained" - so it's got me really worried. I haven't been able to speak to Amanda yet, although Jodie told me that she's not concerned and we just need to wait for my next period. Has this happened to anyone else? i'm thinking it may be something to do with body being out of whack after the miscarriage? (It only happened at the end of April) I've emailed Amanda and I'm sure she won't think it's a huge deal, but we were really keen to get this done after the disappointment of the early loss and the whole ttc ordeal! 

Hope you're all doing ok - it is a bloody difficult thing we're all going through and my heart goes out to all of you


----------



## tams1981

Angelica - August will be here before you know it especially with a holiday in between 

Mrs fox - that's good news it's always nice to have a date so you can either put it out of your mind till closer to the date or get excited 

Laura - thanks. How are you doing? Haven't seen you on here for a while xx

Mrsd- firstly I'm so sorry for your miscarriage   I had a problem with my lining in January so everything was put back a bit, but the following cycle was fine. They increased my suprucur. With regards to cyst I have pcos so have lots of little cysts. I don't know what one cyst means to the cycle though sorry. I no some people have had them removed if they are very bad. They asked me when I went for my 5 week scan if I was still taking fertility drugs because my cysts were so bad on right side (obviously I wasn't). So is the next step to get norethesterone and start injectables again.

Sara - is you 2ww over yet? Hope your ok.

Magz - how was the follow up yesterday? Anything decided?

Hope all you other ladies are doing well. xx


----------



## les0090

Hi all.
Just a quick update to any cyclers from last year. Our beautiful twins - Maddie and Joe - were born safely on the 23rd May weighing 5lb9 and 5lb4. We are over the moon and so glad we decided to persue this dream. Good luck to all of you whatever stage you are at.

Lesley. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Lesley, great to hear your news x


----------



## magz1

laura, tams1981, appointment went well thanks. Amanda said there`s nothing different we could do has we produce good quality eggs and good number considering my age (44 lol) and my husband produces super sperm which results in excellent quality embryo. we are having good ratio of follicles verses eggs and excellent fertilisation rate. Amanda said its just a numbers game of finding the golden egg. I still haven't broached the subject with hubby lol. hopefully we`ll talk properly on the weekend.
les0090, I remember you from the board, congratulations lovely names.
mrs Thomas, its good to see you on here, how are you?
hi to all you lovely ladies hope your enjoying the sun
magz xxxxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulations Lesley!!!   G/B twins    ? They are great   .
Hello Mrs T!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Very happy for you Les, enjoy your new family xx


----------



## jk1

Big congratulations Lesley - fab news!!! Xx


----------



## lillsbills

Les.. Fanflipintastic news, congrats to you both and enjoy those beautiful babiess x x 

Jk1, there you are mrs, I have been silently stalking you but there has been nothing to stalk, hope your ok sweetie xx


----------



## jk1

Hey Lills - I know - not like me but I rarely come on FF these days!  How are you doing? Xx


----------



## farm boy

i do keep an occasional look at how things are going on here so it was great to see some names i knew from  before we moved on.

very well done les and dh, you got what do deserve and we all wish you the best for the future with your lo's. it's the news that everyone on here wants to see. good news is always great.

hi jk, lills and mrs t. its lovely to see you all here.
sorry to see that not all has gone well. i hope that you do find a way to your dreams. 
jethro was sold at market last month. he sold well with 3 other bulls so no updates for him any longer mrs t, only in your head.

to those ladies regularly posting on here, sorry to walk straight across the middle of your thread.
i really wish that things go well for you all.

summers here enjoy yourselves.

take care.
farm boy and mrs farm boy..

what ever happend to the bubbles?


----------



## Sarapd

It's BFN for us with IVF Wales. Very sad but not unexpected as embies were not great quality. Back to CRGW for the next go. 
Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Sara I'm sorry to here that   good luck for next round. Are you going to use your frostie or do another round of ivf? xx


----------



## Sarapd

Not sure what we're going to do yet Tams.  Will have to speak to Amanda.  We saw her yesterday at a fertility show in Cardiff and she said to let her know how we get on so I'm going to email her. We're quite tempted to do what you did because I'm convinced it's my short luteal phase that is the problem so Clomid and progestetone might help.  

LittleMissHopeful and me were talking about getting together this week, perhaps on Wednesday - wondered if you or anyone else wanted to join us.  Probably in the pub by CRGW again.

How arw you doing?  Are you feeling any better?

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Well it was much easier than all the other treatment but I didn't expect it to work. So go for it 

I'm avail Wednesday but I'm sick at the mo so il have to let you know if that's ok. My pain has gone in ovarie now though 

xx


----------



## CatLover

Hi everyone.
I've recently had a FET at CRGW. Had a BFP but also had some bleeding before and after the test result.
I'm very lucky though, I already have a beautiful boy who's 15 months. He was from my first IVF cycle.  
Just waiting for my scan now which will hopefully confirm the result. 
I wish you all loads of luck with your journeys. I don't think we could be in better hands than Amanda's. Xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hey just me jumping on the bandwagon and interrupting convo's again I do apologise. We have our first appointment tomorrow at crgw hopefully egg share for icsi I don't think I'll sleep too many questions I want to remember to ask. I just hope ths place is as nice as you ladies say.....bit excited x


----------



## CatLover

CRGW is lovely, everyone makes you feel really comfortable. Good luck Mrst83. xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Thanks cat lover just getting ready to leave now....


----------



## willow100

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for bursting in!   I am a newbie to crgw, we had ivf at Exeter clinic before with no luck so we are now on the road to egg sharing at crgw. We had our first consultation with them last month and they were lovely, even scanned me there and then and diagnosed me with bilateral hydrosalpinxes, which Exeter never picked up on   so have now been referred for tube removal before I can start ivf treatment again   I can`t wait, I am so impatient  I felt on top of the world coming out of crgw after the consultation, the consultant had such confidence that we will be getting pregnant it brought tears to my eyes   They are like a breath of fresh air  

I don`t suppose anyone knows how long the referral takes for a laparoscopy on the nhs?

Mrst83 - I hope your first consultation went well today, do let us know?   

Hope everyone is doing o.k? 

Huds to you all      xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Willow,

Glad all went so well with your appointment. Amanda and the team really are so knowledgable and good at restoring your faith and confidence. Good luck!

In terms of a lap on the NHS, I waited 3 months with ABM LHB and I had a man on the inside who bumped me up the list!

Hope the rest if you lovely ladies are doing ok? Angelica how are you getting on?

AFM drugs all ordered and arriving on 23 June ready to start down regging on 8 July! Eek! Excited and terrified all at once!

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hi willow thank you for asking. It went really well today and Amanda is just as lovely as you ladies say.  she reassured me about the NHS insisting I increase my BMi and gain weight. Which is a massive relief after seeing a dietician at the start of the year and trying but getting a measly 4 lb heavier and worrying about it constantly. They also suggested ( well one did and one disagreed ) that I had  polysystic ovaries and she told me not to worry about that too. She answered all mine And DH's questions and basically I just don't need to worry about NHS bull they've told us. We both feel so happy and even more optimistic when she told us our chances could be 1 in 2!!!! Amazing. Had bloods done for AMH and they said they will ring next week but they don't need to wait to match me ( I'm hoping to be a donor to help with costs) so there's no need to hang around for anything!  Feel like a massive wait has been lifted. Thank you for your kind words it is really encouraging to know your not the only ones going through this 
Hope your all reading this as well, positive thoughts and wishes to you and yours


----------



## CatLover

Willow - I can't remember how long I waited for my tube removal but I managed to get a cancellation, so it wasn't long.  Maybe you could ring the hospital and tell them that you'd be interested in one. xxx

Mrst - glad that you had a positive experience today. The team at CRGW are great. Good luck with everything. xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi there ladies xxx

Hope you are all well and happy.  I haven’t posted for a while as I am not presently cycling but I do look in on the forum from time to time to see how you all are. Few new names haven’t seen before few of you beginning your journeys, some already on their journeys and some like me kinda inbetween destinations!lol

So was thinking myself and a few other of the girlies had a meet up a while back we had been chatting on here and thought it would be nice to put faces to names. So we did we had a jolly good time and I personally found the experience very enriching. So was wondering if anyone on here at the moment would like to do a meet up again? Be good for newbies chance to ask questions and for everyone in general be a very supportive experience after all we are all in the same boats be good to chat face to face.

Anyway let me know what you ladies think we met at the longbow which is just by the CRGW clinic so we could do that again for convenience sake or anywhere else if anyone has any suggestions.

Love and hope to you all

K xx


----------



## mrsd_x

Hi ladies - hope you're all doing ok? 

Little miss hopeful - I'd really like to meet up; I don't have any friends going through this so would be lovely to give my poor husband a break and have some other people to worry about ivf with;-)

Oh - is anyone else having acupuncture with Jackie Brown? I'm going for my first session next week. I've tried acupuncture before but not with Jackie.


----------



## Sarapd

Hi MrsD_X
I've had acupuncture with Jackie - she is lovely.  Unfortunately I didn't like accupuncture but I think that's just me!
We'll have to sort out a date when we're free to meet up.
Sara. xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi ladies

Mrs D thats exactly how I felt my poor other half think he had enough of me by the end of the cycle. Are you free any evenings next week?not sure of you live locally to the clinic so dont know where is central for you? the ladies I met thro FF are fab so supportive and such strong brave people really helped me xxx

Sara hopefully we can fix something for next week be great to see you i owe you a ginormous hug xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Mrs_fox. I'm doing okay. My AF decided to turn up 3 days early this month so I'm a bit worried that if it happens again next month that we'll have to change our dates (I'm on holiday when my August AF is due). I figured I'd wait until next month and see what happens. I must admit I'm enjoying the stress free no needle break at the moment.

If you ladies are going to meet on a weekend or evening I would love to join you. It would be lovely to speak to other people who know what this craziness is like 

Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello All
I'd love to meet up. I think I'm going to struggle for next week as I'm out for work and it's my birthday but the following week is looking better.
Sara. xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Shall we go for the following week then ladies thats week commencing the 24th of June. we met at the Longbow the last time its the pub that right by CRGW just because everyone knew where that was but I am open to suggestions. What dates are good for everyone? and wehere shall we go to consume our bodyweights in choccy cake! xxx


----------



## mrsd_x

W/c 24 June is fine by me. I work 9 to 5 Mon to Fri so evenings would be best for me unless it's a weekend. But I'm happy to be flexible if thst doesn't suit anyone else x


----------



## willow100

Hi Ladies,

CatLover and Mrs_fox - Thank you for your reply regarding your experiences on nhs waiting times for laparoscopy, that`s a great help   Have got my consultation on the 2nd of July, so will let them know then that I will be happy to have a cancellation if there is one available, that`s even if they will operate. Can they refuse to operate if they don`t agree with tube removal? 

Little miss hopeful77 - I would love to meet up with you girls, I also don`t know anybody who is going through ivf, which makes the ivf journey so much harder as you feel so alone   I know I have my dp for support, but he is a typical guy that does not like to show his feelings, and is not all that sensitive to mine also  So it would be nice to meet some of you girls that are going through the same journey, it is a shame that I live so far away otherwise I would of been happy for a meet up  

Mrs83 - So glad everything went well at your consultation, that is good news and probably a weight lifted off of your shoulders  

Hope everyone else is doing well? 

Willow xx


----------



## CatLover

Willow - it was an NHS consultant who said I should have my tubes removed before starting IVF. I don't think they'd have a problem with it at all. xx


----------



## Mrst83

I would love to meet up with you girlies but I'll keep an eye on the arrangements for your next one maybe as we've only just joined the crgw club! Lol  nothing really to share at the mo apart from one severely bruised arm from blood not playing ball and coming out for Amh test on Tuesday! Haha sounds like a wonderful idea as I'm a bit of a loner too with not knowing anyone else going or gone through ivf. Luckily for my friends and family ( and for me to share and spoil) we just have an ever increasing amount of gorgeous babies and toddlers about xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Angelica! Fingers crossed AF plays ball for you then! It's typical isn't it? She shows up when you don't want her, she doesn't show up when you do!

Willow, good luck! Will bd following your progress.

Ladies, would love to meet up but next couple of months are crazy with weddings, hen dos, family babies arriving! I'll keep an eye on the posts for the next one.

AFM am waiting for AF to turn up next week to go in for my baseline scan. Meds arriving next weekend and providing all is well, it will be all systems go! Am starting to get very nervous now.

Good luck and baby dust to all of you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies!


I'm starting my downregging Sunday so was woundering about diet/certain foods to eat at the different stages?? Also I go spinning 3 times a week and its very vigorous so should I stop that too?? Probably will and just do a lighter exercise instead. 


How is everyone? 


Love Tan xxxx


----------



## willow100

CatLover - That is brilliant, what a relief, thank you    my gp told me that they may not agree to do it as they may not think that it is a good enough reason to have them out. Also because it was a private fertility clinic that diagnosed me with the hydros, he probably thought that I should not get them removed on the nhs   I pay my national insurance so I don`t so why not   Anyway I will keep you girls updated, I have my consultation at the hospital on the 2nd of July. 

Hi to the rest of you ladies, I hope you are all doing fab and keeping well   Do keep us all updated with news etc  

Willow xx


----------



## EmWills

Hi Ladies 

I have been reading your messages they are informative and inspirational! 

I had my treatment planning appt last week and have my baseline scan booked for 29th of July! I was so surprised to have it so soon as I have a high bmi (3 so was expecting to be told to lose weight but it wasn't even mentioned! I will stick at weight watchers before though as surely it can only help? I am having the short protocol as my amh is so low (4,7). I'm nervous and excited, trying not to get my hopes up because I know all the stats it's just hard to stay grounded, it feels like my chance of getting pregnant is the closest it's been. 

Wishing you all lots of luck on your journeys. 

Em xx


----------



## CatLover

Hi all
How is everyone on this Monday morning?  One week today I've got my scan. I know I've had countless BFP's but I can't help worrying because I bled twice during the 2ww. First time round I had no bleeding and ended up with my beautiful baby boy. My other half is convinced I'm having twins, then again, he was convinced the first time around too.


----------



## willow100

Hi Ladies and gents(just in case any men are reading  )

Emwills - welcome to ff. It is a very exciting time when you are getting all prepared for the first round of ivf, you have a good couple of months to get your bmi down a little so let this be your drive, you have us ladies for any support so just holler if you need any questions answered or even to just have a rant   We all do it don`t we girls   

CatLover - I am so excited for you    try not to worry too much about the bleed though as I am sure you have heard that all pregnancy's are different from one another, and lots of ladies bleed through out their pregnancy and have a healthy baby/baby's out of it   You will be just fine. It would be lovely to have twins would`nt it, don`t get me wrong I am happy with whatever I have, but I have always loved the thought of a boy and a girl twinnies    You make me believe that I can get though this, as your fertility story is similar to mine, and you got pregnant twice   It`s amazing   Hope you are doing well xx


----------



## CatLover

Thanks so much Willow. Starting to feel a few symptoms, was absolutely exhausted this afternoon, I had to go to sleep for an hour. Luckily I managed to get my lb off to sleep too. Another symptom I'm getting that I had last time around was that my fingernails were growing super fast. 
We haven't told anyone apart from my parents. Last time everyone knew. 
I just need to get this scan done now so that I can relax a bit more. 
Good luck with everything, I know exactly what you're going through. I'm sure you'll get there in the end! As they say 'the best things come to those who wait'. xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Willow and cat lover what exciting times for you. I was surprised to have a call from the clinic today my Amh levels good 18.1 ! What a relief, said that we can be accepted to be an egg doner! Yay. Going to gp Friday to beg for some tests. Lol will phone and book them with clinic if we can't x 
On the subject of twins lots of natural twins in both of our families....hubs is still convinced we can ask the doctor for them, ermmm I don't think it quite works like that love ( I have tried to explain numerous times bless him)


----------



## CatLover

That's great news Mrst. It's all happening for you! Let us know how it goes. xx


----------



## magz1

hi laura, tams1981, just to let you know that I`m slowly getting him round to the idea of another round in September. have sarted all the vitamins and DHEA even though Amanda says I prodce top quality embryos. hi to all the new comers, goodluck on your journeys magz xxxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Thats great news magz I'm glad you managed to talk him round. 

Hope everyone is doing well  xx


----------



## magz1

how are you doing now tams? nearly at 12 week mark bet you cant wait for it magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

That's great news Magz. I've got appointments at CRGW and IVF Wales on Wednesday so will hopefully get the go ahead from one to start again in September. We might be cycle buddies!

Tams - are you feeling any better now?

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks for asking but im - Sick sick sick  been out twice in 4 weeks besides school run and somedays my parents have had to do that. Got midwife tomoz and scan Wednesday though.

That's Great news Sara I really hope this time is your time magz and sara. xx


----------



## Mrs Pumpkin

Hello!

I'm new to this site and have been inspired by the stories I have read and the amount of support that it provides to everyone going through this journey.  I hope you dont mind me butting into this thread but i would really love to share this journey with some like minded people who understand.....  

My story, in brief (!) is as follows....... Extremely lucky and blessed to have one DD who is now 3 years old.  Have been trying to conceive a sibling since she was one with no success at all, nada.  So, after over 2 years of trying and various tests along the way, 2 main factors appear to be impacting on our success, my Amh levels are just over 6 (which although I was told was in the normal range for my age, I'm 38, it's definitely at the low end of that) and dh has developed antibodies in his semen.  We had a consultation at CRGW which was very good (despite me being completely unaware of the forthcoming internal scan!) and the advice was to go straight 
for ICSI.  We have a treatment planning meeting coming up soon and I'm hopeful we will start treatment in July if all goes according to plan (will be doing short protocol).  Would love to have some cycle buddies to share the craziness with.  DH is very good but there's only so much I can go on about things with him poor chap!! 

Anyway, hope to get to know some of you netter throughout this journey and would like to wish everyone all the very best of luck in achieving their dreams

Mrs pumpkin x


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Magz - thats fab news you have got to give it one more try, I had a planning meeting last week, have decided to do a fresh cycle of egg sharing, my egg collection should be around the week of the 9th Sept if all goes well, How are you xx

Sarap - good luck with your appointment tomorrow xx

Tams - hope you feel better soon and good luck for your scan xx


----------



## tams1981

Aw Thanks Laura. I shouldn't complain. But I like a good moan 

Great news looks like you, sara and magz will be cycling together then  that'll be nice for the support  xx


----------



## CatLover

Hi
Had my scan on Monday and I'm expecting one baby!!   
Two had embedded but one came away which would explain the bleed. I am 7 weeks and 2 days. 
I'm quite relieved that it's just the one, not sure how I would've coped with twins and a 2 year old. I also suffer with anxiety. 
Amanda gave me Feb 9th as my due date. Looking forward to my next scan now.
When I was expecting my little boy, both scans were internal, will it be the same now? Had great pics from the 2nd scan last time. 
xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Congratulations Catlover!

Tams - you poor thing.  Hope you feel better soon.

Mrs Pumpkin - Welcome!

Laura and Magz - glad to hear you'll be cycling again soon.

AFM - had our appointment with Amanda and we're going for a FET in August - going to throw everything at it too.  Endo scratch, intralipids, steroids, gestone, the lot!  Fingers crossed for third time lucky!

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Sara That's brilliant about your next cycle. Il have my fingers crossed for you  Thanks, I'm feeling a bit better now. Did you manage to do a meet up or is it still in the pipeline? If its soon and I feel ok il def come. I haven't driven in over 4 weeks though so I don't no if I can remember how. Lol

Had scan and everything was fine. Having a private gender scan 4 weeks Monday.

Morning to you other ladies. Best of luck to anyone cycling soon xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies xxx

I am a bit behind with all your names and where you are but I wish you all luck with your plans.

Sara- sorry haven’t text my phone is off being fixed and I have a retro phone from the 80’s well its my dads and I cant work it very well at all and don’t have any numbers at all in it. Anyhow glad your appointment went well my friend was third time lucky and she had all the stuff like steroids gemstone the lot and it worked for here. Third time lucky for you I am keeping it all crossed from now until your cycle. When are you looking at? Will it be sooner cos it’s a FET?

Poor Tams your not having a great time are you but you know what they say bad pregnancy good baby! How many weeks are you now?

We are on month 2 of trying naturally with the CBFM no luck last month but I feel ok it’s the first time we have ever been able to do things the old fashioned way so guess its excting! We had our first result from the sperm analysis and although the sample wasn’t a live sample (cos it had to be sent all the way to Hartlepool) the results were pretty good. He has a count of 15 million but we cant at this stage determine motility until we do our live sample in September, the surgeon says that’s almost a  normal count with only one side fixed. The count could improve we would hope it would but there are no gurantees that it wont scar over so we will be baby dancing as much as poss!


Hope your all well I am still very hoping we can all meet up if you ladies still want to lets fix a date!

Lots of love 

K x


----------



## tams1981

It's ok I'm better than the first time. I'm 11w 3d now. 

That's good news about the count so the reversal worked then. 

I can be avail any evening you want to arrange to meet.

Everything seems to be happening around August/September for everyone  xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! Hope you're all doing ok whatever stage you're at.

Our drugs have arrived ready to start down regging on Monday. Very excited and nervous all at once, can't believe how quickly it has come around!

After a little bit of advice really. We had an NHS Appointment in Neath Port Talbot Hospital in the new unit today. All very swish in there! It was a surprise that we had been called to be honest as we were only referred in March, but now I know why! They put the wrong date on our forms and said that we'd been referred in March 2012 not 2013!

Anyway, they wanted us to go for NHS ICSI in August when we're doing our CRGW cycle. That meant that we had to explain why we couldn't and could we put it off etc. Which they're fine with.

However they did say that we would only be allowed one go privately and if we were to go for a second, we would lose our NHS place and that includes both ICSI full cycles and FET. Now we thought we were told by CRGW that we had 2 full cycles not including FET before we would come off the NHS list.

Really confused now and don't know who to believe! Any ideas? Hopefully it will work first time in August and this won't be something we need to think about.

Hope someone knows!

Thanks  xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Mrs Fox - I'm sure that Welsh Government Policy says you can have two private goes. It does appear though that NHS staff are not familiar with the policy because I have corrected them on a few things. The other option is to put CRGW on hold and go with the NHS first - we did that with our second cycle.  
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Sarah, I was sure that was the case. I'll have a dig around for the policy! Well as they messed up the dates turns out we wouldn't be allowed a cycle on the NHS until later in the year anyway so I guess what will be will be!x


----------



## Mrst83

Mrs fox luck you..I rang ivf Wales to check our appointment today, they said we were referred in oct 2012 and not  October 2011! Go for it!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Not lucky unfortunately MrsT83, they realised their mistake and bluffed it out that it was a very early preliminary appointment so we still have to wait. If they can make mistakes on that, what else do they make mistakes on! Already paid for our drugs and have got the money to pay for the private cycle so we'll start that on Monday and see where we go from there! My enquiry was really more about how many cycles you're allowed privately before losing your place on the NHS list and what constitutes a 'cycle' is it full cycle or FET. I've emailed someone in WG so will wait and see!x


----------



## Sarapd

MrsFox - what a mess! Try not to get stressed about it - it's the last thing you need at the moment. Do you mind letting us know what the person in WH says please? It's so frustrating being told different things. Their only saving grace is that the treatment is good when you eventually get it. Although the consultants are not a patch on Amanda.
Good luck for next week.
Sara. xx


----------



## kara76

You can have 2 self funded cycles but if you have more than one self funded cycles you them forgo 1 NHS cycle , does that make sense? Personally I think it's very wrong !Basically to get both your NHS cycles you must not fave more than 1 full cycle self funded. A full cycle is fresh plus any 1 get from any frozen embryo from that cycle


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies I had my baseline scan today so I start Stimming this evening    with 225 menopur, does this mean lots of pineapple juice and Brazil nuts?? Next scan is Wednesday 10th. 


How is everyone? 


Xxxx


----------



## tams1981

Hi tan1982,I'd say yes to both but stop the pineapple juice before EC. I don't know how true it is but read somewhere to stop as it can effect uterus and embedding of embryo(I read loads of stuff so this may not be true)lol. Good luck 

Mrs fox best of luck. You'd think the guidelines would be crystal clear it obviously happens all the time.

Hey to you other ladies and magz, Laura, little miss, sara. Hope your all doing well xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Ladies. As soon as I hear back I'll post the info, but Amanda told us what Kara said. You think they would know, but if they can't get the year right who knows hey?!

Xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! I start down regging tonight! Very excited and nervous all at the same time  hope all is well with you all. xx


----------



## mrsd_x

Hi all - how is everyone? I'm currently PUPO after a natural FET on Thursday...so nervous, I really don't know how I'll react if it's BFN or another chem preg/ early miscarriage. Fingers crossed for all of you currently cycling xxx


----------



## CatLover

Good luck Mrsfox, it's a very emotional time!
Good luck mrsd, the dreaded 2ww!!
I wish you both and everyone else heaps and heaps of luck! xxxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks CatLover! I have no doubt. One injection down and I'm already feeling heavy and bloated. God help me!

Good luck MrsD! Everything crossed for you.

Here's plentiful baby dust and good luck to you all whatever stage you're at   xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck Mrs_fox! I'll be starting my short protocol in about a month 

Hope everyone is good and enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Angelica! Ah good luck  feels so good to be back on track and moving forward.

Feeling a little less bloated today which is nice. Day 3 of injections tonight!xx


----------



## Tan1982

Good luck mrs fox!! I'm Stimming at the moment, had scan today and I've got 14 follicles on my right and around 7 on my left  back for scan Friday with egg collection hopefully Monday!! We are going to use the embryo scope too! I'm so bloated and uncomfortable but all worth it in the end hopefully!!! I've been told to drink lots and lots of water due to mild ohss . 


Thinking of you all ladies in your treatment journeys !! 


Love tan xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Tan! Good luck for egg collection - yes I was told (because I have PCOS) that I needed to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and eat at least one egg and lots of other protein. I've started already to get in the habit. Hope the OHSS calms down for you.

Interested to hear more about the embryo scope. Has anyone else used it? Sorry to be cheeky, but what is the additional cost involved? 

Good luck to you and all you other lovely ladies. xx


----------



## mrsd_x

BFN for me with my natural FET. Really gutted - and pretty scared that this indicates something is seriously wrong (our diagnosis is unexplained so drs have been optimistic that IVF should work for us).

I really hope that everyone else has better luck than me! Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

So sorry for your BFN MrsD, you must be so gutted. Sending you big hugs  this journey can be so cruel. I'm sure you've heard it all before, but take some time to be kind to yourself and grieve. Thinking of you and hoping that it's just one of those things instead of something more awful. xxx


----------



## CatLover

So sorry MrsD. You take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## Sarapd

So sorry MrsD. Unexplained is the hardest because it's all a bit of guess work. Look after yourself.

Sara. xx


----------



## EmWills

Hi All 

I am on count down to my base line scan - 2 weeks today  I'm nervous and excited. Been trying to keep myself busy so I don't over think everything. Google can be your worst enemy! 

Did anyone else have side effects on microgynon? I'm a wreck on it! I'm horrible to my poor hubby, more emotional than ever and can't stop craving rubbish! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Em xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies!!


Had my EC today, 13 eggs!!    I'm very sore and tender plus been vomiting but I'm very anxious for the call tomorrow to see how many fertilise , fingers crossed! 


How is everyone ? 


Love Tan xx


----------



## EmWills

Wow 13 eggs is good! Fingers crossed for you! 

Em xx


----------



## Tan1982

Thank you Em! I was surprised with the amount too!! 


Xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies I've had the call off Helen, 10 have fertilised!!!!    I will either have ET Thursday so day 3 or Saturday blastocysts stage day 5. Fingers crossed they keep growing!! 


Xxxxx


----------



## CatLover

Excellent news Tan1982. You must be very excited. 😃


----------



## Tan1982

Thank you catlover!! Xx


----------



## EmWills

Wow that's amazing! I bet your over the moon! 1st hurdle is over xxx


----------



## CatLover

Off to CRGW tomorrow to have a scan. I'm currently 10weeks +2. 
Last time around, both of my scans were internal. Does anyone know if it's still the same? xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies havent posted here for a long time as had a treatment with nhs at ivf wales this time, which was my 3rd icsi,  started AF today so hoping to join you here shortly, as have 2 frozen blasts at crgw, am making an appointment with Amanda tomorrow. 

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment hope to be joining you soon xxx


----------



## tams1981

That's good tan1982 how exciting there will be a lot of choice there for Amanda/Lyndon  best of luck xx

Cat lover no it's tummy this time 

Hey rocky best of luck for FET once it's arranged xx

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## CatLover

Thanks Tams. I was hoping for another internal because I had fab pictures of my little boy 2 years ago. You could see fingers etc.
Never mind. Still be chuffed to bits to see the little one. xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Just thought I'd have a quick look in! Cat lover yes the scan will be internal (well mine was 😊) hope all is well and you get a scrummy pic!
Tan - you know I'm doing cartwheels for you I'm so excited! 
Rocky... You've been on my mind past few days which is crazy as not followed your last cycle.. I'm so sorry hun that your still on the horrible roller coster of ivf I'm sure that your FET will be your time ... Remember dreams do come true. 
Sorry to jump in on the middle of your thread ladies, I met some wonderful friends who I'm still very much in contact with, it's such a hard journey to go on that picking some lifelong friends up along the way is an added bonus 
Love to you all xx


----------



## rocky1

Hey tams thanks hun xx

Hjones awww spooky hey   Thanks for your lovely words!!  cant believe how calm i am with this failed cycle, could be numb, anyway maybe FET will be for me xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Rocky

I'm so sorry.  I really hoped it would work for you there.  Great that you've got some frosties though.  We're starting ours next month and throwing everything at it this time.  We've only got the one so a bit worried that our chances are reduced but Amanda says it's a good one!

Tams - how are you feeling?  Has the morning sickness eased at all.  Would love to see you again soon.

Tan - that is brilliant news!  

Catlover - Congratulations! Love your name by the way - I'm a huge catlover!  (Not that I'm huge myself although I have put a bit of weight on recently)

Em - not long to go now - it'll fly by

MrsFox - great idea to start getting into the habit of drinking loads now

Angelica - sounds like we'll be cycling around the same time.  I'm just waiting for my treatment plan - have absolutely no idea what a FET involves so will just do what I'm told when!

Hope everyone else is ok and loving the sunshine.

Sara. xx


----------



## CatLover

Thanks Sara. Good luck with your cycle. You couldn't be in better hands than Amanda's, as you probably already know. I'm actually struggling in this heat, but I'm trying not to complain. It's adding to my exhaustion, and having hayfever and not being to take anything apart from a nasal spray is hard work. (Not that I'm complaining - ha ha ha). 
Good luck to everyone wherever you are on your cycles. For those of you who have had bad news, relax and take care of yourselves. xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi sara, thanks lovely!! Well i really hope those 2 frosties are the 1s, as i egg shared that cycle and my recipient got her bfp off that batch of eggs so you never know   Really hope this is your time, horrible to keep going through it isnt it!   if Amanda says its a good 1 then it is so have faith!! may i ask what extras are you doing and how much is it costing, bit cheeky i know but i feel like something needs to change for my next treatment xx


----------



## tams1981

Sara - that seems to have come around fast. My sickness is a bit better thanks still haven't put on any weight though in fact lost a pound. Well if there's a meet up soon il be up for it especially if its somewhere with air con I can eat in the evening now  Hopefully FET will be easier than IVF and hopefully the extra things your having done works. I have my fingers crossed for you xx

Rocky- that would be amazing. xx


----------



## CatLover

Hi all. Had my second scan today and everything is looking good. Saw baby moving which was amazing. We told our ds that it was a baby on the screen and he kept pointing to it saying "baby, baby". 💗
When we got there she had prepared for an internal scan, so managed to get it after all. 😃


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey lovely ladies! Hope you're doing ok? I'm pretty good today, tired as not sleeping too well with the injections but had some wonderful news early this morning that my beautiful nephew has arrived safe and sound. He's 8lb4oz of gorgeousness and whilst it's bitter sweet, I'm sure a cuddle will get rid of the tinge of sadness it has for me.

In other news, I had a reply back from the Infertility Network regarding guidelines for NHS treatment in Wales. I've attached for info, but the gist is as suspected if you have 3 or more self funded treatments, you forfeit your place on the NHS list. And you are entitled to 2 full cycles on the NHS.

Hope it's helpful to everyone. It's certainly going to be bedtime reading for me, so I hope for a better night's sleep tonight!

Lots of love, luck and baby dust to you all   xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Sorry, couldn't attach document so here's the link to the document on their website http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/uploaded/Fact%20Sheets/CP38%20Specialist%20Fertility%20Services%20v5.0.pdf


----------



## EmWills

Thanks for the link Mrs Fox, hope your able to sleep a bit better! 

How is everyone doing? 

We went to clinic yest for blood tests, I'm on countdown to baseline scan day now! Week tomorrow can't come fast enough although I'm really anxious about starting it all. I still can't believe it's happening! 

Hope your all ok, 

Em xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! How are you all doing? Been a bit quiet on here!

Have you had your scan EmWills? Hope it went ok!

Tams, Catlover hope you're both feeling ok?

Hope everyone else is doing ok at whatever stage you're all at.

AFM I'm on day 3 of stimming and feeling a bit crappy. Bloaty, hot and sweaty and grumpy as hell! This better all be worth it. Back in on Friday for a scan to check things are going ok. As I have PCOS, Amanda wants to monitor my response quite closely. Still can't quite comprehend anything beyond this next step, really trying to take it one step at a time.

Lots of love and sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## tams1981

Hey mrs fox it has been quiet on here. The weather won't help with the hot and sweaty it's so warm even though its raining today. I had the same prob with pcos and I got bloaty if it gets to uncomfortable then Amanda advised me to drink loads of water and eat loads of protein and even take protein drinks. Best way to take one step at a time it's not so daunting then. 

Good luck xx

Hey other ladies I know there's some ladies starting their cycle again soon. Best of luck xx


----------



## CatLover

I'm good thanks Mrs Fox. Still feeling really tired but I think my 17 month old adds to that!! He was up at 5.10 this morning. 
Good luck to you and everyone else at whatever stage you're at. xxx


----------



## EmWills

Hi mrs fox 

Iv got my baseline scan tomorrow was meant to be Monday but my period didn't want to play ball. I'm super nervous don't know if I'll get much sleep tonight. 

Sorry to hear your not feeling well while stimming. Fingers crossed it'll be worth it  

Tams and catlover glad your both doing well 

Em xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies
I started downregging on Tuesday ready for my FET in September! Think it's going to be a long journey. Never downregged before as I've always done short protocol.  Had an endo scratch last week too.  Not feeling great at the moment as on high dose antibiotics for an infected finger after rescuing my cat from being attacked by a dog. Have to admit that I'm feeling very sorry for myself today as have to traipse up to London for work.

Tams - how are you? Have you got a bump yet? 

Cat lover - hope you're not too tired out after running round after your 17 month old.

EmWills - fingers crossed your baseline scan was ok.

Hello to everyone else whatever stage you're at.

Sara. xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Glad you're all doing ok! Hope it went well today EmWills.

Sarah, bless you sounds like you've had a rough ride. Take care of yourself.

Less grumpy and bloaty today so hoping the water is working! The amount I'm peeing (sorry for TMI!) it flipping well should!

Take care all!xxx


----------



## EmWills

Mrs fox - glad your feeling a bit better today. 

Sara - not the best day to be traipsing around as its so warm! Hope down regging is being nice to you. Fingers crossed this will work for you. Do you mind me asking what is an endo scratch? 

I've had my scan everything looks normal (apparently, it all looked like shadows to me) so I start jabbing tonight. Is there anything I should be doing/eating/drinking to help? I forgot to ask while I was there. 

Hope your all ok and have been enjoying the sunshine  

Em xx


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies,

Sara hope your feeling better now. Was the endo scratch painful? My husband has to go to London twice a month with work and I gotta say I couldn't do it when I was feeling 100% never mind if I had all that going on. So I hope your back and nice and comfy in your own bed tonight. I'm still sick thought it'd gone but no. Yes I have a bump but I think people prob think I'm fatter. Lol. I'm so wishing you the very best you've thrown everything at this cycle and I hope you get the BFP.

Emwills eat lots of protein drink lots of water. Good luck. 

Xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies!!

I had my ET on 20th July with two 5AA blasts on board the mothership, the 2WW has been horrendous, it has to be the worse part of the whole ivf journey, I tested today and........ I got my  !!! I'm on  . I done a clear blue digital which was 2-3 weeks. In fact I've done three! Just to make sure lol. I've got my scan three weeks today.

Keep positive ladies! It will happen!!

Xxxx


----------



## tams1981

Congrats tan that's great news xx


----------



## CatLover

Congratulations Tan. Time to chill out and relax a bit. xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Aww congratulations Tan, wonderful news! Take care, feet up and let everyone wait on you!xxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi all,

I haven't been on this for a good while. Unfortunately, we found out last month that our third go of IVF had failed despite having "text book perfect embryos" which was devastating.

We're lucky enough to be able to try again. Going to have a bit of a break first, but hoping for another try in the New Year.
Can anyone recommend a good acupuncturist specialising in fertility? I went to Jackie at CRGW but didn't take to her as she constantly mentioned how much money it is to rent the room and that she sometimes has to hang around on ET days. I found her to be quite negative.

Thanks


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ah I'm sorry newbee  sending you big hugs  .

Where are you based? Apparently there is a good reflexologist / acupuncturist in the Llantwit Major / Cowbridge area. Thanks for heads up on Jackie, was toying with the idea if booking in but you've made my mind up.

Good luck and take care xxx


----------



## rocky1

Well done on starting DR sara!! that came around quickly i got my follow up with Amanda on 14th xx

Was just after a rough price on accupuncture and how often should you have it during treatment anyone?


----------



## lillsbills

Hi guys, just a heads up on the Acupuncture part, I and many others have and do visit Yulia Heaton. Not sure where she works out of now but she is cardiff based. A truly wonderful lady  I copied here details below for you.. I have never heard a bad word said about her.

http://www.naturaltherapyforall.com/complementary-therapist/profile/acupuncture/in/cardiff/21762


----------



## EmWills

Hi ladies
How are you all doing? 

I'm from Swansea and saw a ladies in oaktree clinic for acupuncture. I only had 1 session as decided it wasn't for me she came highly recommended by a few people tho. 

I am currently stimming and have another progress scan tomorrow, Wednesday I had 9-10 follicles so fingers crossed for tomorrow, it'll make all the headaches/tiredness/bloated ness worth it! 

Hope your all ok 

Em xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies xxx

hope your all doing well I have been following your posts on here just checking in on you all now and again but havent been posting as I am not cycling at the moment just doing the natural thing for a while.

Sara- where are you with your cycle now? I read its began? and wheres onion?? as a fellow catlover I feel your pain mine dissappeared for a week and a half I feared the worse but she rocked up like nothing had ever happened! dont get it normally the males do that not the chicas??

em wills- good results so far on your progress scan hope you get lots of lovely eggies am wishing you luck xxx

Lills Bills- how are you feeling at the moment? I know its been a long journey for you xxx

rocky- hey its been a while sorry to hear about your last cycle and good luck for your follow up xxx

new bee- am learning that in the world of fertility good on paper doesnt always translate in real life seems like mother nature is a mysteriou s creature and theres a hell of a lot of luck involved! dont give up hope tho it will happen the questions is not will it its when keeping telling yourself! it helps me sometimes xxx

tan 1982- huge congratulations look after yourself and your special angel so nice to hear happy success stoires gives us all hope xxx

tams- have been followign your adventures on ******** hope your feeling well now. Tenby looked fab must admit I was envious whilst sitting in my office looking at your lovely piccies xxxx

If ive missed anyone sorry I am a bit lost with whose posting and whose not.

us at the moment still doing it the old fashioned way with not much success as yet I was five days late last month and allowed myself to believe but ofcourse AF came crashing down on me like a tonne of bricks so not making that mistake of getting prematurely excited. Am considering clomid and my Gp is willing to perscribe my ovulation hasnt been great I missed a 3 this year and when I have its been on anything from day 17-day 25? Was just hoping to get some experts (meaning you lovely ladies) advice on whether you think its worth a shot? dont want to try it if its detrimental to my chances?


thanks love to you all xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies xxx

hope your all doing well I bhave been following your posts on here just checking in on you all now and again but havent been posting as I am not cycling at the moment just doing the natural thing for a while.

Sara- where are you with your cycle now? I read its began? and wheres onion?? as a fellow catlover I feel your pain mine dissappeared for a week and a half I feared the worse but she rocked up like nothing had ever happened! dont get it normally the males do that not the chicas??

em wills- good results so far on your progress scan hope you get lots of lovely eggies am wishing you luck xxx

Lills Bills- how are you feeling at the moment? I know its been a long journey for you xxx

rocky- hey its been a while sorry to hear about your last cycle and good luck for your follow up xxx

new bee- am learning that in the world of fertility good on paper doesnt always translate in real life seems like mother nature is a mysteriou s creature and theres a hell of a lot of luck involved! dont give up hope tho it will happen the questions is not will it its when keeping telling yourself! it helps me sometimes xxx

tan 1982- huge congratulations look after yourself and your special angel so nice to hear happy success stoires gives us all hope xxx

tams- have been followign your adventures on ******** hope your feeling well now. Tenby looked fab must admit I was envious whilst sitting in my office looking at your lovely piccies xxxx

If ive missed anyone sorry I am a bit lost with whose posting and whose not.

us at the moment still doing it the old fashioned way with not much success as yet I was five days late last month and allowed myself to believe but ofcourse AF came crashing down on me like a tonne of bricks so not making that mistake of getting prematurely excited. Am considering clomid and my Gp is willing to perscribe my ovulation hasnt been great I missed a 3 this year and when I have its been on anything from day 17-day 25? Was just hoping to get some experts (meaning you lovely ladies) advice on whether you think its worth a shot? dont want to try it if its detrimental to my chances?


thanks love to you all xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hello ladies,

Little miss hopeful I'd ask Amanda at CRGW from someone who's been on chlomid on NHS and private it only worked for me private even with exact same meds. On NHS you get bloods done after you may have ovulated where as CRGW did scan for me same as when doing IVF and IUI so I knew exactly when to get on with it so to speak (how romantic) I honestly found this far less stressful than finding out after the event. But if NHS is the quicker route for getting prescription then I'd go for it. Every little helps but id def speak with crgw and its very inexpensive. Oh also used some sort of conception lubrication that supposed to help sperm life. Sorry for making you jealous when I was in the sun and you were in the office  xx

Hope everyone is doing good xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Everyone

Hope you are all ok.  

LittleMiss - so lovely to hear from you.  How is your house coming on?  I would definitely go with what Tams said and speak to Amanda about Clomid.  We were thinking of doing it before going for FET.

Tams - so jealous you've been on holiday but we go in 2 weeks so looking orward to that.  How are you feeling now?

Rocky - was your appointment today?  Hope it went ok.

EmWills - hope you're feeling better after EC.  I did feel really rough after my first one but found a hot warwr bottle helped.

Newbee - there is a lady who specialises in fertility accupuncture in Cathedral Road in Cardiff.  It's something like Natural Health Clinic.  Let me know if you want the details - I work on Cathedral Road so can take a wander up.

Tan - Congratulations! Hope all is well.

I'm 2 weeks into downregging for a FET and feeling quite rough.  Very tired and absolutely freezing all the time.  Onion is back after someone took her from Caerphilly to the Vale of Glamorgan!  They said she looked distressed and thought she was a stray - even though she wears a collar!  To cut a long story short it was the longest and worst weekend of my life but she's back with us now and getting microchipped on Friday.  She'll also be going o a cattery when we're on holiday.  Don't think the stress of all that has helped.  I'm not due for ET until w/c 9 September so still a long way off.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi everyone

Well, I had my baseline scan today so I'm starting on my IVF journey. Another scan booked for next Wednesday. I'm a bit apprehensive with the menopur being more than 4 times the dose on IUI!! We'll see how crazy it makes me...

Mrs_fox - how are you getting on? Do you have EC soon?

Hope you're all doing well (been on holiday so lost track a bit with where everyone is!!)

X X X


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Angelica, was wondering how you were doing? What dose of menopur are you on? It's really not so bad although I'm starting to get uncomfortable and a bit fed up no! Due for EC this weekend, either Sunday or Monday. They're scanning me again on Fri. Hope you're doing ok?xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi mrs_fox

I'm on 375 menopur. For IUI I had 75 and never had any issues.

Good luck for this weekend!!


----------



## tams1981

Morning ladies,

Sara sorry your feeling so rubbish  where you off on hols? I'm ok now besides these hip problems  but can't complain. Don't worry it isn't that far off now. I guess it feels longer if you don't feel well  xx

Angelica best of luck. Don't worry too much about dose as they will monitor you well and adjust if needed. Xx

Mrs fox wow that's not far away. Good luck for either Sunday or Monday. Xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Angelica, fingers crossed all goes smoothly! I've been on between 125 and 300 of menopur and it's only now after around 17 days of stimming that I'm starting to feel uncomfortable and grumpy. I'm sure you'll be fine. Let me know how you go!

Thanks Tams. Sorry you've got some pain. How is the pregnancy going other than that. How far are you now? Have you started to tell people? Very exciting!

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## tams1981

Mrs fox - thanks  everything is fine with pregnancy got 20 week scan 2 weeks today. I couldn't keep it in for telling everyone I told everyone that I seen (that I new) after 5 years of waiting I wanted to shout from roof tops. My tolerance levels have also gone right down lol and I had my mother in law stay for a week last week and that was V hard work lol. Good luck for scan and EC. Xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Haha Tams, I'm sure I'd be exactly the same! You must want to shout it from the rooftops. My tolerance levels seem to be dropping every day with these hormones, so goodness only knows what I'll be like when I'm pregnant! Thank you for the good luck!xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi all

It's been a bit quiet on here lately!!

Quick update from me. I had my final scan today and will be in for EC on Thursday. I've got 5 follicles on my right ovary and 3 smaller ones on my left. Amanda seemed happy enough with this...

I'll be glad to stop the injections.  The menopur has really stung! I've been tired and (.)(.) are really sore!!

Mrs_fox - how did you get on? I assume you're in your 2ww now?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Angelica! Exciting times for you, hope all goes well on Thursday. Let us know how you get on. EC wasn't too painful for me and Amanda and the team were so lovely that it was all fine.

Yes I'm officially in the 2ww! Had EC last Monday and they got 26, 14 we're mature, 12 fertilised and had 2 top grade day 5 blastocysts transferred on Sat and have 2 6 day blasts in the freezer. So far the 2ww is the worst bit! Am trying to keep busy so the time passes.

You may need to get used to the sore (.)(.) I'm afraid, the cyclogest is making mine sore still!

Hope all goes well, good luck!

How's everyone else doing?xx


----------



## angelica_wales

What a great response mrs_fox! ! You must be thrilled! I can only dream of numbers like that!!

I agree about the 2ww. 3 times from iui and I find it the most stressful time!! I didn't get sore (.)(.) with cyclogest before but I know this time it's double the dose...

I hope the 2ww flies by for you. Resist the urge to google every "symptom". Cyclogest is cruel  

Keep us posted
xx


----------



## tams1981

Great news Angelica good luck for Thursday  xx

Mrs fox wow those are amazing numbers  2ww is hellish  it's the only time you can't really do anything and 2 weeks feel so long. Keep us posted.xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks both. Yes we were over the moon! Especially as I responded so slowly at first. The worry then though was getting OHSS. Still is really! But Amanda said there was very little free fluid so that's good to know!

Yes trying to stay off google, it's so easy to symptom spot so I'm trying to keep busy. Which is tough when you're trying to relax too! 

Tams, how are you doing? How's your bump coming along? You have your scan this week don't you?

Good luck Angelica, will be thinking of you on Thursday. Enjoy the tea and toast, it will be the best you've ever tasted!

Xxx


----------



## tams1981

On the (.)(.) front mine are still soar. Good memory Mrs Fox yes have my scan Thursday. I had a private scan at 16 weeks so I know what I'm having.

Sara not too far off now a couple more weeks 

Emwills how are you doing?

Rocky how was your follow up? 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies havent been on for ages  

sara and tams thanks for asking, it went well im going to do a natural FET but using gestone as i requested it, Amanda says my embryos are very good quality so fingers crossed, i just have to call the clinic when im ready to start, so i think my october af i will get started, will nice not to be doing all the injections xx

tams good luck for your scan time is flying by xx

sara hope your feeling a bit better now, nearly there xx

mrs fox hope the 2ww flies by for you, good results on your embies xx

angelic wales good luck for thursday, the menopor always stung me, nealry there now xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ah Tams how exciting! Are you going to tell or is it a secret?? 

Great news about your embryos rocky! And October will be here soon!

Another day if the dreaded 2ww down for me, 9 to go! It sure is a killer!xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted in a while but I've been staying away from the net because it's a nightmare! I had my first pregnancy scan last Friday and to our surprise it's TWINS!!!!!!! We are over the moon!!!! Next scan 10th September. Keep positive everyone and those in the 2ww, it will happen!!! 


Thinking of you all


Love Tan xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Tan!  So exciting for you!!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ah wow, congratulations Tan! And wonderful news like that helps keep us positive. Hope you're feeling ok?

Good luck for tomorrow Angelica! Let us know how you get on.

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Tams xxx


----------



## CatLover

CongratulationsTan. That is fantastic news! xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Congratulations Tan!

Good luck for the scan Tams.

Good luck today Angelica.

I'm in Zante enjoying the sunshine before our FET in September.

Love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## tams1981

Omg tan that's amazing bet you were shocked. Congratulations. Xx

Mrs fox its a boy  hope your 2 ww isn't dragging. Your half way through now. Xx

Sara I love Zante as you prob remember I told you the story met my hubby 10 years ago in laganas  bet its making the time go by quicker until 9th September. Hope your feeling better now xx

Thanks for my good luck wishes ladies  I'm nervous xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

How wonderful! Enjoy seeing your little boy today then! Yep nearly half way through thank goodness!

Have a lovely holiday sarapd!

Hi to everyone else!xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Just got out from egg collection. They got 7 eggs. My DH sample was slightly below par so we've upgraded to icsi to give us every chance.  A bit crampy and I didn't fall asleep so chatted through it all with the odd wince of pain.

Time to go home and relax and snooze a bit and get some pampering  

Hope you're all doing well

Xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Great news Angelica! We did ICSI too. Go home and rest up, that's the most painful bit done. Next step waiting for the phone calls. Take care xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update ( On my phone ) got the call to say all 7 eggs were mature and injected. Out of the 7 we had 5 fertilised. Will find out on Sunday whether we're having et on Sunday or Tuesday. I'm quite happy with the 5. Just have to wait and hope for some good ones now

Hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Fab news, congratulations Angelica! Hope you're feeling ok today. Good luck for the next call.

I'm achy and headachy today, hoping its not AF trying to rear her ugly head.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Well I'm officially pupo! I had 2 perfect 3 day,7 and 8 cell embies put back this morning. Let the craziness of the 2ww begin!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Congratulations on being PUPO Angelica! Enjoy! And welcome to the 2ww madness! I'm 8dp5dt and I'm starting to go a little   on constant knicker watch which is exhausting! Hope you're feeling ok?

How's everyone else doing?xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi everyone

Its been a while since I posted on here as I was not currently going through IVF but I had my baseline scan today and my right ovary is really high and they said if it stays like that they will not be able too reach the ovary during EC. I did not have this on my first round of IVF has anyone had any experience with it. Also we have decided to use the embryoscope has anyone else use it xx


----------



## EmWills

Hi Laura 

I've just completed my 1st ICSI (it was bfn) and my left ovary was really high and they said they may not reach it, they did tho it was painful at the time but thanks to the amazing drugs I can't remember any of the pain just the shouting and holding the drug drs hand! I wouldn't worry too much about it Hun they are amazing. 

I'm intrigued by the embro scope too, we have our review on Friday so I'm gonna ask Amanda about it then. 

Good luck for you IVF 

Em xx


----------



## angelica_wales

We used the embryoscope. We had 5 fertilised and what on first look on day 3 appeared to be 4 which were potentials for transfer (1 was a bit behind).  Karen explained that when they looked at the pictures from the embryoscope that 2 of them had divided abnormally. 1 cell should split into 2 then each of those split into 2 and so on. In these 2 embryos, 1 cell had split into 3 instead of 2, so looking at numbers alone they looked ok but Karen explained that splitting into 3 means the dna is split into 3 and there's no way it can be equal.  She said if we hadn't used the embryoscope we would be none the wiser and there's every chance that these may go on to develop normally but armed with that information they decided on a 3dt.  One of those abnormal embryos has since stopped developing. 

They're not saying that the abnormally splitting embryo which they are still watching is no good but they wouldn't choose that one over one that they could see had divided normally. They can't possibly say that this wouldn't be viable (obviously the one that has stopped developing since suggests that one had a problem)

I don't know if it will work this time (fingers crossed) but I will definitely use it again if there is a next time (hopefully not!). 

They always seem to have difficulty finding my left ovary. In one of my scans the nurse asked if I still had both ovaries! There was a note on my file in that iui cycle but it hasn't been mentioned since.

Good luck with your review on Friday Em.  xx

Good luck with starting your cycle Laura xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Laura! Congratulations on getting started soon. They've always struggled to find my left ovary too, try not to worry crgw are amazing and will do their absolute best for you.

Angelica, how are you feeling? Crazily symptom spotting?? Not long til you're half way through this crazy 2ww!

Sorry to hear about your bfn Em. Massive   to you. Hope you're taking care of yourself.

AFM, we caved (or rather plucked up the courage!) to test last night which was 10dp5dt and we got a very cautious ! We're totally gobsmacked, we were convinced it hadn't worked because it was our first go and in the last few days our symptoms had disappeared. We had a bit of a panic because we did the clearblue first response and the line was initially strong and faded to light. So we did the clearblue digital and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks. Did it again this morning and it's still positive. OTD isn't til Friday so can see we're going to spend a fortune on tests in the next few days!

Hope you're all doing ok? Take care all xxx


----------



## tams1981

Mrs fox I just came on to check if you tested yet and I was just thinking I hope you have a positive. Congrats that's excellent. I bet your sooooo excited but understandably cautious. I ran out and bought all the different tests. I'm happy for you xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Tams! I really can't quite believe it, it's so surreal. Honestly didnt think we'd ever get here. Yes I think I'm going to be peeing on a lot of sticks over the next few days!!xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow congratulations Mrs_fox!! That's excellent news!! 

I'm only just starting my 2ww really. Only 3dp3dt. My OTD isn't until the 16th. Not really expecting any symptoms yet.

Unfortunately I've not been well since EC. I've caught a cold and have a very annoying catarrh cough and of course I can't take anything. I'm not sleeping well at all 

I went to work yesterday and felt so rough my DH came to take me home at 2. I've taken a sick day today. I'm so annoyed because I never get sick! I can only guess my immune system got attacked with the drugs. I've convinced myself that the embies can't still be holding on with all of this coughing! I just need to get better to give them a fighting chance


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Angelica! It's a bit surreal really!

Ah bless you Hun. Rest up and make sure DH looks after you. I'm sure embies are made if sterner stuff than to be affected by coughing. So sorry you have to go through it without meds though. Hope you feel better soon and your 2ww flies by!xxx


----------



## EmWills

Hey ladies, 

Congrats mrs fox!! Awesome news

Angelica - hope you feel better soon. 

Tams- hope your are ok. 

My af arrived yesterday which resulted in more tears, but today I'm positive again. Been and bought a note book so I can write all my questions for Amanda in as I think of them, poor Amanda won't get any peace on Friday. 

Em xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hey Ladies

Congratulations Mrs_Fox thats such good news, its always reassuring to hear sucess stories, I bet your on cloud nine

Em - Really sorry to hear you had a BFN there is not a worse feeling a got AF at 9dp5dt on my first round I was so upset and knew it was all over, Hope your ok. I was really suprised at my ovary being high as has no issues the first time, keep trying to thing that it all went perfectly first round and didnt work so maybe having a few bumps along the way this time and will get a better result at the end of this one, well heres hoping

Angelica - the 2ww is bad enough without being ill as well, im sure you will have little fighter that will hang on in there, hope you feel better soon

Laura x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Laura and Em! It's all still quite surreal and I'm terrified something will happen. Don't think I'll relax until I hear that little heartbeat... Or heartbeats!

Em I'm so sorry for your bfn. Glad you're feeling positive and hope all goes well tomorrow.

Laura that's the right attitude to have I think. Our cycle was up and down and we've had good news, fingers crossed you do too!

OTD tomorrow and seem to have bought the worlds supply if clearblue!xxx


----------



## Frankycat

Hello, please can I join you on this post? I'm Becky, 38 and having treatment at CRGW, ICSI this will be my 4th attempt  

We had two at the Bristol BCRM and then one unsuccessful ICSI at CRGW in April this year. It's tough but I am trying to stay positive.....

Waiting for a date re egg transfer but its looking like it will be the end of next week.  Glad to have found this board.


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Welcome Franky! You're in a the right place, both at crgw and on these boards. Good luck for next week, hope it goes well. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Congratulations Mrs Fox! So pleased to hear more good news for CRGW.

Welcome Frankie. I'm due to have ET on Thursday.

Tams - I forgot you met your husband in Zante - we didn't venture to Lagonas - think we're a bit old for there! 

Enjoying myself at Last Nighr of the Proms in Caerphilly tonight!

Love to all.

Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome Franky!  Fingers crossed for you! There's a good bunch of ladies on here and lots of positivity! 

Sara -enjoy the proms. We went last year and enjoyed it but were freezing and my DH made us walk home! Good luck for Thursday xx


----------



## Sarapd

We're wrapped up warm Angelica! Do you live in Caerphilly?

Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

We live in Llanbradach. Not too far away (it is when you're walking home and cold and need the loo!)

We would have been there this year too but are down in the south east visiting friends and the in laws.


----------



## Sarapd

Llanbradach is a fair walk home at the best of times! We live just by Crossways so it's only about a mile for us. We'll have to meet up one evening.  

Have a good time with your friends.

Sara. xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Sara! It's all a bit surreal to be honest. Scared telling anyone in case our little bean doesn't stick. Good luck for ET.

How are you feeling Angelica? How long left of your 2ww?xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'd like that Sara  nice to share the craziness with someone who knows what it's like!

Enjoy the rest of the proms and the fireworks!

Still got until the 16th until OTD. I'm sure I won't resist POAS for that long.... It's dragging big time. Still got my cough. As far as "symptoms" nothing that couldn't be caused by the cyclogest. Plenty of cramps and very tired and hungry all the time!

Angela xx


----------



## Frankycat

Thanks for welcoming me girls, good luck to us all. Been trying to stay as unstressed as possible so we went to a wildlife park today and then out for Sunday lunch. Have any of you and good tips for staying stress free?


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone, i have tried to look back a few pages just to get up to speed with you all, good luck to everyone going through treatment at the mo  

R u all having or had treatment at CRGW Cardiff?? if soo thats great!!! I have been using ff for a while now but only now come across this thread lol

Me and chelle r at crgw although we did initially go to LWC cardiff for a consultation and bloods etc then had a break from it all then went for it again but with crgw  

We are both currently on DR chelle is on day 9 and i'm on day 7, we both have baseline scan on sept 24th then im assuming chelle will go onto stimms, we are doing partner to partner egg sharing, so basically chelle will be doing the egg collection then i will have her eggs back in to me for embryo transfer  may be a bit strange for some people to understand but when ur in a same sex relationship it really is a lovely way for both of us to be a part of this experience  

Be great to speak to you all


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi chellelauz and welcome! 

Yes we're all at CRGW at different stages. They really are fantastic!

I've never heard of the approach you 2 are taking but it sounds like a fantastic idea! I wish my DH could share the injections/hormones/emotions more! Sounds like an absolutely perfect way of you both being mummies 

Good luck with your cycles and keep us posted xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Welcome chellelauz!

Yes we're all with crgw. I've just had my first ever BFP with then, so exciting! They really are so wonderful. You are in such safe hands with them.

I have heard about the way you guys are doing things and think it's such a wonderful way of doing it. Good luck with it all xxx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey guys, thanks sooo much!!!! I dont think many people do do it the way we are, even the clinic got a bit confused and ordered us too many drugs they thought the two of us was having the et......can u imagine!!! ha ha they said some people to it! brave people but i suppose it would be an amazing thing to do together


----------



## Mrst83

My friends are saving up for their partner to partner egg share such a wonderful idea. Your both definitely going to go through it together. V.v expensive though   x good luck


----------



## Louella97

Dear CRGW Cyclers

Can l join your thread?
I'm having my first IVF cycle, with EC booked for tomorrow 

I was just wondering if anyone knows something or has used the center's Embroyoscope for any of there treatments??

Thanks Loux


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Louella and Welcome!

Good luck for EC tomorrow - You are in great hands with CRGW. 

I used the embryoscope - pasted my post from a few days ago here (with updates):  

We used the embryoscope. We had 5 fertilised and what on first look on day 3 appeared to be 4 which were potentials for transfer (1 was a bit behind).  Karen explained that when they looked at the pictures from the embryoscope that 2 of them had divided abnormally. 1 cell should split into 2 then each of those split into 2 and so on. In these 2 embryos, 1 cell had split into 3 instead of 2, so looking at numbers alone they looked ok but Karen explained that splitting into 3 means the dna is split into 3 and there's no way it can be equal.  She said if we hadn't used the embryoscope we would be none the wiser and there's every chance that these may go on to develop normally but armed with that information they decided on a 3dt.  Both of those abnormal embryos stopped developing.  The "slow" one made it to Blast so we have a frostie

They're not saying that the abnormally splitting embryo which they are still watching is no good but they wouldn't choose that one over one that they could see had divided normally. They can't possibly say that this wouldn't be viable (obviously the fact they stopped developing since suggests that they weren't good)

I think it's worth it just because it takes some of the  guess work out of it. No guarantee a perfect embryo goes on to be a baby (I'm feeling very negative today!) but you want to give yourself every chance of success!

Good Luck xx


----------



## chellelauz

hi guys just a quick question, what happens if af doesnt show up? and is it quite normal for it to show up late? and are period pains normally a lot worse? chelle always gets a sore back a few days before its due but the last few days she hasn't been able to walk or move around properly and cant take anything other than paracetamol


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck today Sara xx

Chellelauz - sorry can't help you. I had short protocol so started it after my AF arrived (although I was on norethisterone to delay it while I was on holiday and it was pretty bad when it turned up!)


----------



## Louella97

Dear Angelica

Thanks so much for your advice regarding the Embroyoscope Yesterday.
Had EC this AM and decided to invest in the Embroyoscope!!!!
Just waiting for phonecall now

Good luck with your journey

Lou X


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Ladies

Had another scan yesterday and my ovary is back in the right place, I have lots of follicles on my ovaries but they are all really small all below 10mm so they have increased my menopur to 225, got another scan Fri to see if they are any bigger.

Chellelauz - I got my AF only a day before the baseline scan, as long as you get it before then you will be fine, if not they will reschedule your appointment till after its arrived i think

Louella - I have booked to use the embryoscope this will be my first time, I have read up on it and it seems like it will be well worth the money - goodluck with the EC

Angelica - hows the 2ww going?  have you been tempted to POAS

Mrs Fox - has it sunk in yet, bet you cant wait to your scan, very exciting 

Laura x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Louella - fingers crossed you get good news tomorrow !

Hi Laura.  Sounds promising with your follicles and good your ovary is back where it should be

AFM - things aren't going to well. I started bleeding yesterday. Not much and mostly brown (sorry TMI) but today it's looking fresher and is getting heavier feeling like AF is on her way. Amanda has told me to increase the cyclogest. I've still got to wait until Monday for my OTD.  I did POAS yesterday (9dp3dt) with the bleeding and got a BFN and got upset so now I've given my DH my stash of sticks to hide from me until at least Saturday. Not feeling too hopeful now though


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ah Angelica, I'm so sorry you feel like AF is on her way. Hold on for a few more days and hope it's late implantation for you. Big massive   to you.

Laura, great news about your naughty ovary being back in place! Don't worry about your follies growing slowly, mine did too. I stimmed for 3 weeks because mine took so long. It's not much fun and very expensive, but better than hyper stimulating and not getting to EC. Good luck for your next scan! No it still hasn't sunk in, some days I feel more pregnant than others. It's very strange! I've peed on 7 sticks so far because I don't believe it can be true .

Hope you're feeling ok after EC Lou. Good luck for that phone call!

Chellelauz, hope AF has shown up for you. Mine mucked about a little before I started treatment which is typical! I'd suggest speaking to Amanda if you're still having problems.

Big hugs   to you all xxx


----------



## Louella97

I'm so sorry to hear that Angelica, dont give up hope just yet
Sending you     and lots of   

Lou X


----------



## CatLover

Angelica - I bled 8 dpt. it was heavier than spotting and I thought that was it, but Amanda reassured me and said that a lot of women bleed throughout pregnancy. When I tested on otd I had a faint positive, then as each day passed it got darker. 
Try not to worry until you know for sure. I know it's hard but you never know. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks ladies. It's hard to stay positive while I'm bleeding. The 2ww is definitely the worst part of this whole process. I just want to sleep until Monday so I can find out and move on. I'm glad I've got you all on here xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi everyone I am also with CRGW and have found them fantasic I am currently 2dp5dt. Wishing everyone the best in the process, finding this 2ww awful, found myself wondering around mothercare today :\ we all deserve these BFP'S! XXXX


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome baby/ies! Good luck in surviving the longest 2 weeks you'll ever experience


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thanks Angelica, how do you get through it? Im constantly trying to do things to take my mind off things but then end up in baby shops! I would love a glass of wine to destress me i tell you! How many did you have transferred? xx


----------



## angelica_wales

This is my first 2ww with ivf (icsi). This is a lot worse than the 2ww I had with IUI - more of a build up and a longer wait!

I don't think there's any secret formula - don't google "symptoms" - they can all be caused by the cyclogest. I don't think any 2 women will have the same symptoms anyway.  Avoid baby shops  I've been watching films and comedies trying to take my mind off it but it isn't easy. Don't POAS early! (Easy to hand out the advice - not so easy to follow!) You'll set yourself up for disappointment.

I had 2 x 3 day embryos transferred 10 days ago.


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hope you're ok Angelica  

Welcome baby/ies and good luck with the dreaded 2ww. Like Angelica says stay away from google and shops! Watch comedies, apparently laughter is good for implantation. Be kind to yourself, take it easy and try to keep busy. It's so hard but just know that the time will pass eventually. Good luck!xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Morning mrs_fox

Still bleeding - not a full flow but I assume that's down to the cyclogest. Slight cramps but not unbearable -like the first few hours of AF before the real pain kicks in - but I've had them since yesterday afternoon. Feels like AF in slow motion... my DH said I should call the clinic again but there's nothing else they can do... 

Still convinced it hasn't worked. Won't stop me testing Monday and getting upset again though. At least the tears have stopped for now

How are you doing? You must be buzzing by now


----------



## Mrs_Fox

I'm sorry, you must be heartbroken  . Will you try again if it hasn't worked do you think? I hate this process, it's so cruel. Yes you must still test on Monday, there's lots of stories on here of women bleeding right through but still having a healthy baby. I'll be thinking of you.

It's a funny one really, I'm not having any huge symptoms apart from really sore boobs and a bit of a bloated tummy so I keep panicking that it's not really true! I'm desperate to get to our scan so i can hear a heartbeat to reassure me. At the moment, I feel too scared to enjoy it! DH is so lush though, he's so excited which is really lovely and he's treating me like an absolute princess. Not sure how long that will last for though .

Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Louella97

Morning ladies
Thought I share my news with you all

Four eggs collected yesterday
2 mature
1 fertilised

ET transefer booked for tomorrow

  Praying hard for my Golden Egg    

HAVE A LOVELY DAY ALL 
Lou X

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311742.660#ixzz2efxhmzUY


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Louella!  Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Mrs_fox - yes we will try again assuming this isn't successful. Trying to remain positive but every twinge and knicker watch is wearing me down.  We paid for the 2 package deal up front thinking if it works first time we won't care about the cost. I'm not sure when we'll do it though. We're off to Las Vegas between Xmas and the New Year so I think January might be a plan. Just seems like so far away. More months wasted and I'm not getting any younger!

It's frustrating because I managed to get pregnant on my first try with iui (I was a late implanter and had a negative test on OTD- didn't know until 2 weeks later when I'd been bleeding for 1.5 weeks and already stopped the cyclogest and was doing everything I shouldn't be doing...) so with all of the preparation for IVF and knowing fertilisation occurred, knowing we had embryos, it's annoying that we're going through this now. The 2ww is much harder on IVF than with IUI!!!

Hopefully you'll be one of those lucky ladies who breeze through your 9 months with very few symptoms  A friend of mine had 2 perfect pregnancies and her only symptom was sore (.)(.).  You milk the attention from your DH for as long as you can xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Great news Louella! Good luck with ET .

I know what you mean Angelica, the knicker watch is exhausting. Sounds like a break and a trip away will do you the power of good no matter what result you get on Monday. I have everything crossed for you.

Hopefully you're right! But I think I would feel a little more reassured if I had a little bit of sickness! I plan to, he's lovely at the best of times but he's being extra special at the moment.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thank you ladies, i know we are all in the same position. I have been feeling quite sad today ending up POAS this morning BFN obviously but I did hear of people having positives at this time and then cried all day because I have had no symptoms at all heard  Anyway spoke to DP and feel better, we have done all we possibly can to have the best possible chance, i would just love to see those two lines. My heart is with you all you have had a negative result. This is journey is so expensive and can be so cruel we all deserve it and i know we all want it so much. Back in work nights tonight, what is everybody up to? xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Baby/ies - you're way too early!! As Sara told me "step away from the sticks!"   

You'll only upset yourself. There are plenty of ladies who get a BFN right up to OTD and then get a BFP. Don't torture yourself! 

Follow my lead and give your stash of sticks to your DP to remove temptation  this is the hardest part of the process xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi everyone,
I am back and started my Suprecur yesterday for my 9th cycle! I am doing an FET. 
Good luck everyone, stay strong xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Angelica - hope you're doing ok.  Glad to see you're still away from the pee sticks.  Keep focusing on the reasons why it will work and not the reasons it won't.  I know it's hard - it happened to me on my first cycle - plenty of stories of people bleeding and getting BFP.

Baby/ies - Angelica is right - it's still too early.

I had my ET today.  Our little frostie thawed beautifully and went back to 100% as it was before.  Everyone seemed reallt positive about it.  Jodie did the transfer which we were really pleased about as she's been with us on this journey since 2012.  

Love to Mrs Fox, Tams, Louella, CatLover, Laura and anyone else I've forgotten.

Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi dizzywizzy - looks like you're a CRGW veteran. Fingers crossed for you xx

Hi Sara - congratulations on being PUPO. Hope your 2ww flies by 

Not looking good for me. Full flow now and horrendous cramps. Not pleasant  still have to go through the joy of POAS on Monday.  Accepted it hasn't worked this time. It wasn't meant to be. Luckily I can work from home so I'm in hiding at the moment. My DH is off shopping to make some comfort food for me tonight (beef stew with doughbuoys!) Once I'm over this weekend I'll be back to exercise and diet and try to lose some of this weight I've gained over the past couple of cycles - it creeps up on you!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Good luck for this cycle dizzy!   for you.

Hey Sara! Love to you too! Hope the 2ww doesn't send you round the twist!   

Hope you're doing ok this evening Angelica p 

Xxx


----------



## CatLover

So sorry Angelica. I think a lot of pampering is in order. Enjoy your holiday at Christmas, take some time out to relax. xxx
Good luck dizzywizzy - fingers crossed this is your time.  xx
Good luck to you Sara - here's hoping the agonising 2ww flies for you. xx
Louella - Good luck with your ET tomorrow. xx
Baby/ies - try to keep away from the sticks, it's difficult but can make things worse. 

AFM - had my anomaly scan today and all is looking good. We're team blue!!  xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Dizzy good luck with your cycle, how have you been?

Angelica - I had the same with my first cycle started bleeding 9dp5dt, knew it was all over and it was for me but hope it changes for you, Amanda said in thee follow up she thought I wasn't absorbing the cyclogest so this time I have to have the injections.  Hope you are ok and I pray you get those 2 pink lines.

Sarad - good luck with the 2ww its the worst but hopefully this will be your time

Baby/ies - as everyone said you are way to early to test, you will just cause yourself even more stress and worry

Magz - are you still around?, how you getting on, did you decide to have another round, hope you and the family are well xx

Louella - good luck

Laura xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Ladies - I'm in a bit of a state!  I called the clinic and spoke to Jodie this morning.  I explained about the bleeding and she said I can stop the meds if I want to as I know my own body and maybe I want to do a test in the morning and then stop.  

So just before using this afternoons bum bullet I thought I'd do a test - just to put my mind at rest and you guessed it - it's a BFP - faint but there (I did 2 to double check - I phoned my DH in hysterics asking where he'd hidden my stash as I only had the one test that the clinic had given me!).  I'm still in pain and the bleeding is still heavy - at least I stuck to paracetamol instead of moving to ibuprofen   

Phoned the clinic again (not so composed this time) and spoke to Jodie and she advised to go in tomorrow morning and they will give me gestone if I'm still bleeding. 

A whole different set of emotions compared to this morning - This morning was "why didn't it work" and now "not again!" - this happened the first time but a little later on.  I just don't see a good outcome...

Sorry for the negative post again - I just need to share with someone xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Oh Angelica massive   sounds like you've had a hell of a day. Don't give up, all is not lost yet as your BFP is there and hanging in there. I'm so glad they've agreed to see you tomorrow, they will sort you out. Perhaps you could ask for them to do bloods to see what your levels are? I'm   that all is ok for you.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Angelica, this is a better sign that what you thought, your not out yet!! hugs for you. Good luck

Not really any symptoms to report few light twinges. Good luck to everyone starting their 2ww. 

Mrs Fox? How are you feeling? excited I bet, when is your scan? xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Angelica - stay positive! Your OTD is there for a reason so keep the faith. Gestone stopped my bleeding in my first cycle.

Everything is crossed for you.

Sara. xx


----------



## CatLover

Oh Angelica!! Hang in there. Your stress levels must be going through the roof. Try and stay calm and positive. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed! xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi baby/ies! Scan is 27 sept, 2 weeks today. Am so excited but terrified. Just hoping all is ok in theft. Wish we had a little sun roof so we could check! Hope you're doing ok?

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Angelica. Take care   xxx


----------



## Frankycat

Angelica, wow - am thinking of you, that must have been such a shock to have seen the BFP, got my fingers crossed for you, best of luck. X

Had my phone call from Karen this morning to say that we have 7 that have still fertilised and we are going to go to say 5 blastocyst stage on Monday so I'll be having egg transfer on Monday afternoon.  Taking it easy today as I'm bunged up full of cold, so a relaxing weekend and trying to think positive thoughts.

Have a great weekend all x


----------



## Louella97

Angelica, sounds like you had a really stressful day yesterday
Good luck with today
Don't loose hope, the clinic will set you right
Thinking off you today
sending you lots of    and   

Lou X


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Lots of love and   to you today Angelica!xxx

Great news Franky! Relax this weekend and good luck for ET on Monday xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Thank you all xx

The bleeding is much lighter today but so is the hpt. I decided to pop to the clinic this morning and saw Amanda. I'm sticking to the cyclogest and increasing to 3 a day for the oestrogen too and will call them Monday with the official test result. She said it could be that both implanted and one came away but we won't know until Monday

I'm remarkably calm today even after seeing the fainter hpt!

Congratulations Franky! Sounds great! I had a stinking cold  after ec too. Take it easy xx


----------



## tams1981

Best of luck Angelica. Will be thinking of you. Good news about lighter flow though. It's so hard not knowing.


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Glad the flow is lighter Angelica and will   for you that the BFP sticks my first few we're quite faint, but they get darker. Lots of love xxx


----------



## CatLover

Angelica - that's what happened to me. Both implanted and one came away. My scan at 7 weeks showed two yolk sacks. 
Frankycat - good luck for Monday. 

xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

OTD and it's a BFP! much darker than the faint line of Saturday and even darker than the line we had on Friday. I was absolutely convinced it was going to be negative after the very faint line on Saturday. I booked a day off work today assuming I wouldn't be in a fit state. We're not out of the woods yet... I'll ring the clinic when they open and find out when they will scan me. I'm not sure when is the earliest that they can see anything meaningful. I'm going to Geneva next week for my parents Golden Wedding so I hope I can get some reassurance and will still be okay to go - not the best planning! 

Hope you're all doing well and survived the miserable weather yesterday!

Thank you all for your support xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ahh fantastic news Angelica, I'm over the moon for you. I don't think they can detect a heartbeat until 6 weeks. I'm so thrilled for you. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months xxx


----------



## tams1981

Morning ladies, 

Angelica I thought I'd let you know my scan experience. It was for a different reason as I was having pain in my left ovarie and they thought I may have an ectopic. Before scan they checked 2 days apart my blood levels rising (can't remember what it's called now but it's that hormone) I had scan at I think it was 4 w 3d all could see was yolk sac but could at least tell me it was in right place and not in fallopian tube. Then re scanned at 5w 3d and there was a heartbeat. It was a cyst causing all the trouble. Some people see the heartbeat a little later like mrs fox said 6 weeks. Best of luck. xx


----------



## Sarapd

That is brilliant news Angelica - I told you to keep the PMA.

Take things easy today.

Sara. xx


----------



## CatLover

Fantastic news Angelica! So happy for you. xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Thanks great news Angelica- really happy for you, enjoy your holiday xxxx


----------



## Frankycat

Angelica, that is just the most amazing news!!  Fantastic  

I had my embryo transfer this week, silly thing is that after it had happened I was lead on the operating table and I felt liquid come out, Amanda said this was because they wash you bait with water? Sorry this may be TMI but I couldn't help think 'Oh no what if the embryos have been washed out'!!


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Franky - I'm sure everything is okay. I'm sure Amanda showed you where they were placed. There's no chance of them falling out from there! Good luck with your 2ww!  Keep yourself busy!


----------



## Frankycat

Sorry just realised that my computer auto corrected what I had posted earlier, sorry if that made no sense talking about 'bait, stupid computer.  So I'm now on the 2ww and OTD is 29 Sept, just before my birthday.

Scribbles, that is sooooo exciting   . I can't recall the order of things as we have been through it on more than one occasion, I think at your next appointment they'll work out what treatment protocol you need and will confirm what medication you need to take and when from, you'll be given some information to help you remember it all.  I don't know how it works with egg sharing as I'm a recipient of donor eggs and not a donor.  We were just given basic info about our donor and had to decide if we wanted to go with her or not, height, weight, eye colour, occupation.  They also ask whether you want to know if the other couple have a BFN or BFP but they only tell you this if both couples say they want to know the outcome.  Mi suspect you'll have to have counselling to understand more about what it means to be an egg donor?


----------



## Frankycat

Ahhh I'll be thinking of you, how long have you been trying? Keep thinking those positive vibes.

X


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Angelia Im so happy to have read your messages over the last couple of days and that you have made it through!

Looks like im a BFN tested last night with my mam 9dp5dt so hormones should be high enough to detect. I am so heartbroken girls  my faith in god has gone. The clinic was so positive too the embryologist even said good luck with the twins in brackets because my embroys were so perfect. We didn have any to make it to freeze and i start my new job next Monday so going to have to explain about taking time off. One thing I know though I dont care about how this effects my job or the money its costing i just want my little baby . Think my mother is more devestated than me she hasnt stopped crying either. Im an only child so this is her only chance of being a nanny. DP love him is holding out hope for OTD on Sunday and I too am praying for a miracle, still having odd twinges and no AF yet, although sometimes I wish she would just come so im put out of my misery.

Congratulations to everyone who has good news I wish I was with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Baby/ies you could still be to early. My test on 13dp3dt was so feint and 2 days later on OTD it was a very dark positive. Wait until your OTD. My first BFP with IUI didn't even happen on OTD (I only found out 2 weeks later - long story!) It's not over til it's over (the last week has taught me that!) Keep positive. You will get there!!


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thank you Angelica, your story gives me hope Im so happy for you. Let me know how you get on I will post back on Sunday please pray for me xxxxxx


----------



## CatLover

Baby/ies - I tested 14dpt and my line was very faint. It didn't get darker for a number of days. I think if I'd have tested 9dpt I would have had a bfn too! Try to stay strong for a few more days. xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thank you Catlover im just holding on to the hope that i haven seen AF yet but i know it could be the meds. I did a digtial on so maybe il get first repsonse for Sunday. I just cant understand how it hasnt worked seemed perfect on paper. Congratulations on your BFP your so lucky xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Like the other ladies say Baby/ies, keep the faith for just a few days longer you may get a lovely surprise.   for you.

Angelica, how are you doing? Any updates?

Hope everyone else is doing ok? AFM scan a week tomorrow, seems like an eternity away! I'll be 7+4.

xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I think the sensitivity on the digital tests isn't that low. I've heard superdrug tests are quite sensitive. Obviously frer are super sensitive! Use FMU (first morning urine) as afternoon/evening may not be concentrated enough.  Try to hold off until Sunday. It's only a few more days xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Mrs_fox. I'm doing okay. Got some more brown spotting and some mild cramping today so feeling a little apprehensive. Spoke to Yvonne and she said not to worry as long as it doesn't change like it did last week. They must be fed up of hearing from me by now! 

I did a digital test yesterday (really still not convinced it's worked!) and it said 2-3 weeks since conception which would make me 4-5 which is where it should be. Feeling absolutely shattered all the time and stomach is churning which I'm putting down to the 3 a day of cyclogest and progynova!!  I have a scan booked for 3rd October. I don't think I'll really believe it's all happening until I get that far and see something on the scan.

Hope you're well! Not long to wait now. Any more symptoms now?


----------



## Mrs_Fox

I don't think the apprehension goes away until the baby arrives! I'm still constantly on knicker watch just in case. I think the clinic are used to it, Jodie is very sweet responding to my panicked emails! They understand how hard it is.

I don't know, exhaustion and churning stomachs are fairly normal. I have both and my sister in law who had a natural pregnancy resulting in my 8 week old nephew said she had both. I'm totally over the lovely   bullets though. Will be glad to see the back of those!

A week tomorrow for me! We're so excited abd terrified at the same time. No further symptoms apart from really sore (.)(.) and an increasingly rounded tum! Still can't quite believe it!

Take care xxx


----------



## CatLover

Thanks baby/ies. You don't know that it hasn't worked yet. Please don't lose hope. Not sure if I'm repeating myself (I probably am), but I bled during my 2ww and thought it was all over. I spoke to Amanda who reassured me - maybe you should ring CRGW and explain your anxiety, see what they say? xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I rang then they said to keep taking meds and test on Sunday because it has happened before, got a follow up booked just in case want to start ASAP xxx


----------



## Frankycat

Good luck baby/ies for Sunday.  This 2WW is enough to turn anyone bonkers, I had ET on Monday and yes today is only Friday but I keep thinking 'Why can't I feel any symptoms?', then I read all your posts and I guess its too early, although Monday was a 5 day transfer. Does that make me 5DP5DT?  Trying to get with the lingo!!  Not due to test until next Sunday, 29th.  Got everything crossed, including the cats paws.  Baby dust girles to you all xxxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

All the best franky I hope you get the good news that we all deserve. Life seems so unfair. Got my fur baby praying for me lol xxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Baby/ies - really hope it changes for u, its quite common for people the bleed during

I had my EC this morning, they got 19 eggs as we are egg sharing I will get 9 really happy with that. feeling really sore and nausea

hope everyone is doing well

Laura


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Laura!  That's loads of eggs!!

Take it easy today and fingers crossed for good news tomorrow


----------



## angelica_wales

Laura - hope you get good news today!

Baby/ies - hope you're staying away from the sticks!

Sara - are you near the end of your 2ww yet?

Another doom and gloom post from me I'm afraid- I started bleeding again on Thursday.  It started brown but has turned to bright red and we're into the 3rd day of it now. It's still too early to scan so Amanda suggested I get my GP to refer me to the EPAU so I spent 4 hours at the Royal Gwent last night. They examined me and took my blood and HCG is low (661) so I have to get them re-done tomorrow night to see if they're going up or down. So tomorrow I'll hopefully find out one way or the other. What I'd give for a "textbook" pregnancy! 

At least it's the weekend!


----------



## Frankycat

Oh Angelica , I am sorry that you have been having some bleeding, but remember there are lots of positive stories of people who do have bleeding and go on to a succesful pregnancy, try to remain positive.mi'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. Xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Sorry to hear that you are bleeding I'm praying you have a strong baby in there. Dp home he really isn as upset as me about this this. Stayed away from the sticks going to try and hold off til tomorrow otd day xxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

You've got age on your side baby/ies! Hang in there! I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Angelica - Sorry to hear about the bleeding, keep positive and hope you level increase tomorrow x x

out of the 9 eggs, 8 were mature and 5 fertilised, we are using the embryoscope, praying they make it to day 5


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thanks for everybody that has supported me on here got a bfn just now with first response. Got a follow up next week waiting for af now and hoping they can start me ASAP going Xmas time xx


----------



## Sarapd

Angelica - I'm so sorry you've had more bleeding. I've got my fingers crossed that your HCG rises.

Baby/ies - sending you hugs too.  As Angelica said, you've got age on your side. Take some time out with DP.

Laura - that's a great number.

Frankycat - hope the 2ww isn't sending you too crazy

AFM - we've got further than ever before without bleeding so keeping everything crossed for OTD on Wednesday.

Love and hugs to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

So sorry you're bleeding Angelica.   that your Hcg levels start to go up. Thinking of you.

I'm sorry for your bfn baby/ies. Take care of yourself and be gentle with yourself, we become experts at picking ourselves up and getting on with it again. Take care  

Great news sarapd! Fingers crossed your BFP is just around the corner!

Xxx


----------



## tams1981

Sara that's great news.   For Wednesday. xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Morning ladies xxxx


It's been a while but I keep an eye on all of your journeys and am wishing you all the love and luck in the world .

Angelica don't worry too much about the bleeding its common in early pregnancy a friend of mine bleed heavily like AF for three months after her Ivf  and went on to have two beautiful baby boys. Keep heart your little ones/ones need you x x x

Tams hey how you feeling honey you must be nearly halfway now? Hope all is well with you x x x

Sara great progress with being pupo think this time could very well be your turn certainly sounds good will keep it all crossed for you for wednesday let me know how you get on x x x

Baby/ies very sorry to hear about your bfn sending you hugs x x 

ATM we are still doing it the old fashioned way with no luck my cycles are all over the place with ovulation ranging from day 15 to 29!! Thank god we have the cbfm else we'd be clueless! DB had his second SA after his reversal numbers weren't as good as we were hoping 9million per ml (he only has one side fixed) which I am not hugely concerned with but motility was only 6-7 percent which is classed as suboptimal. We are hoping this will improve and maybe clutching at straws but we didn't abstain for 3 days prior to testing as it was that crucial time of month so hoping the results could be due in part to that? 

Good luck to lauradoll and frankycat with your cycles keeping my fingers crossed for BFPs for you x x x

If I've missed anyone I am sorry it's hard keeping up with all you lovely ladies but I wish you all the best of luck with your journeys x x x


----------



## angelica_wales

I had a phone call this morning to confirm my HCG has dropped from 661 on Friday to 190 yesterday.  So it looks like it's all over again. I'm due to go on holiday on Thursday too - great timing!  This journey isn't easy at all - I had got my hopes up again as the cramping stopped on Friday and whilst I'm still bleeding it hasn't got heavy at all.  Silly me to trust what I thought my body was telling me. Not looking forward to the pain and bleeding again - It really isn't pleasant!

Good luck Sara for Wednesday! I've got everything crossed for you xx

Baby/ies - I'm so sorry you got a BFN on your first go.  You'll bounce back in no time  

Laura - hope you get good news about your embies soon!

I won't disappear from here - I'll keep up with your stories   I just need to get this nightmare over and bounce back again (as we always do!) We hope to start again after Xmas.  I'll book my follow up with Amanda soon - no rush!


----------



## Sarapd

So sorry Angelica. It looks like it's all over for me as I had some bleeding today. I did have a brief BFP on Friday but that was gone by yesterday. OTD isn't until Wednesday but know in my heart it's over.
Not sure what to do next really.
Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry Sara   I can say from my very recent experience that bleeding doesn't necessarily mean you won't get your BFP tomorrow! My tests went from a faint positive to almost invisible 2 days before OTD with a strong line. You know your body though - it's so tough to keep positive xx

We're starting this week on a bit of a downer aren't we


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Sara - try and keep positive its not over yet, having a faint positive is a good sign, will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

Angelica - Im so sorry to hear that, hope you are ok

Little miss hopeful - no that clued up in SA but im sure in would reduce the amount of S that would be produced for the SA- goodluck 

AFM - had the phone call today of the 5 eggs that fertilised all of them look good but using the embryoscope they have noticed 2 of them are have  divided abnormally, the are now taking them to blast so will have ET Wednesday.  Almost had a breakdown yesterday as there was very very light spotting, thought it was all over before it began but only lasted a few hours.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Angelica, I am so sorry. I was   that things would work out for you. Sending you lots of big squeezes  . Perhaps the holiday is just what you need. Wishing you all the luck in the world for after Christmas. Take care of yourself. xxx

Sara, so sorry to hear your news too  . It's such a tough and horrible process. Send you lots of love and luck for the future. Take care xxx

Great news Laura! Good luck for Wednesday, let us know how you get on. Then feet up and relax and let the 2ww madness begin  xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Angelica, so sorry to hear that, I can imagine it is also hurtful when you build your hopes when you see the bfp and then to maybe to lose it  thinking of you and hope things change. I'm still heartbroken about my result I can't understand how it didn work, they didn see any reason why it would work, amh normal for my age, had 12 eggs fertilise. Yet none made it to freeze, got appt with Amanda on Thursday. Sara please don't give up, I've read while googling people have like 6 attempts til they get their bfp. Good luck Laura! How are you mrs fox? Scan soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Baby/ies I guess it just comes down to the luck of the draw really. Not everyone is able to get pregnant every month, even if they have wonderful eggs and fantastic   and no other issues. I'm so sorry that you're feeling so low, please keep the faith   it will happen for you. When we were going through our darkest times last year, I really thought it would never happen for us. But miracles do happen.

Thanks for asking, very excited and also terrified about our scan on Friday! Will let you all know how we get on xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Aw all the best and thanks mrs fox! Did you have two transferred might be twins! Keep in touch on here it's nice to hear a success story xxxxxx


----------



## Frankycat

Good luck for your scan Mrs Fox, can't wait to hear about your scan. Let us know how you get on.

Angelica, I'm so, so sorry. I really was praying for you and wanted you to have the news that everything was alright.

Sara, will be thinking of you on Weds and really hope itis a BFP.  Honestly this journey is just so emotional, we get though it each time but it sure is testing.

I went back to work today after a week off work, so loved being off and all I can think of is how nice it would be to have maternity leave and be a Mum at home all the time. We'll see what this week brings, testing on Saturday morning and holding out to not test early even though I want to!

Girls, I really hope it does happen for all of us soon  .  Xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks baby/ies. Yep two, DH is convinced it's twins by the rate my bump is growing already. Bring it on I say!

Thanks Frankycat! Will let you know how we got on. Counting the hours now!xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

All the best franky cat, wish ivf was 100 percent for all. Haha mrs fox double the trouble! Honestly though we don't mind do we aslong as we get to call ourselves mams xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Indeed, double the trouble double the fun!xx


----------



## Sarapd

Good morning ladies
Just wanted to let you know that it's all over for us - looks like it was a chemical pregnancy. Naturally we're devastated but sadly used to it. We've still got another NHS go left so hope we can do that in the New Year.
Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you're at - I'll pop on from time to time to see how you're doing.
Loads of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry Sara. This process really sucks sometimes. It will hopefully all be worth it in the end. It never gets easier

If you want to meet up to have a good moan (or drink!) just say. Take some time for yourselves xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

So sorry Sara life is so unfair. Keep going though. Hope your ok Angelica xxx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone,

Really sorry to all those that have had bad news    it really brings reality to you when you read all these stories on here!!!! It's such a hard process!  Some people who can get pregnant so so easily dont realise how lucky they are!  it really gets me down when there are people out there having children then losing them cos they can't look after them or don't want them anymore.....I could sooo punch their faces in!!!!    lol  a lot of people out there do not realise what we are all going through and have to do to even have a glimpse of hope that its going to work!!  Sorry for my little rant!

Good luck to everyone who are going through treatment at the moment and even more   to those having EC and ET very soon!! Its all soo exciting and nerve racking too!! xxxx

AFM me and chelle had our baseline scans today and are all ready to go for the next part of our treatment, so chelle goes to 2 injections as from tonight and i go to one injection as normal but also to the tablets, more side effects i should imagine for both of us, oh the delights    We are all go as from next week with lots of scans to check on how chelles doing!!! 

Is anyone on Progynova tablets? it says on box to take one tablet three times a day but they told me at clinic i can take the 3 tablets at the same time


----------



## CatLover

So sorry Sara. Take a little time to look after yourself and relax. xx
Chellelauz - I took all of my progynova at the same time every night, just before going to bed. xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

I'm so sorry Sara   nothing we can say will make it better, but know we are thinking of you.

Angelica, still sending you   and hope you're doing ok.

Great news chellelauz! Nearly there. I take progynova twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. I guess it depends on your treatment, best double check with the clinic if you're unsure.

xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hugs to Sara and Angelica xx

Feeling really emotional. Just been to the clinic for my baseline scan and whilst waiting in the waiting room a couple came out waving her baby scan photos, really insensitive to those of us waiting who haven't been successful yet. They could have kept it hidden until they got outside, not come out holding it and discussing it!


----------



## Frankycat

Chellelauz, I take my Progynova on at the same time, 4 on the evening before bed.

Sara, really, really sorry about your BFN, I'm so so sorry.

X


----------



## chellelauz

Thanks ladies, i shall take all mine at the same time too then  

Dizzywizzy we were at clinic today too for our baseline scan!


----------



## angelica_wales

Mrs_fox - how did the scan go? How many are in there


----------



## Frankycat

OTD is tomorrow, tested today and it was a BFP. I'm stunned !


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations franky! That's wonderful news!!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Amazing news Franky! Congratulations!xxx

Well we have 2, yes 2 healthy flickering heartbeats! We are over the moon, gobsmacked and terrified all at once!

How are you doing Angelica?

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Congratulations Frankycat that's amazing news

That's fantastic news foxy you must be over the moon and terrified the same time 

AFM im 3dp5dt but already feels like 3 weeks of waiting lol

Hope everyone is doing well xxxx


----------



## CatLover

Huge congratulations Franky and Mrs Fox. 
Good luck Laura. Sorry to say but it is the longest 2 weeks of your life. Lots of knicker watching! xxx

Afm - I'll be 22 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Feeling well, apart from a really painful neck and shoulder (must have slept awkwardly). 
Good luck to you all, whatever stage you're at! Those of you with bfn, you're turn will come - we all deserve to be mothers and all have so much love to give! xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

How lovely Mrs_fox. Twins! I'm so happy for you

I'm doing okay. Only crying at random things now but only for about 30 seconds a day so a great improvement! I'm in Geneva for the weekend and trying to take my mind off things. Haven't had a heavy bleed or cramping yet which is very different to my first mc so I'm not sure what's really  going on!! At least it means I can get on with things without too much pain.

Laura- someone needs to invent a way of making the 2ww go quicker!! I wish I could suggest ways to make it in quicker but it's the slowest 2 weeks of your life!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thank you ladies.

Glad to hear you're feeling a little stronger Angelica and I hope the break in Geneva does you the world of good.

Laura, my best advice is to try and keep busy. It's so hard I know! If it's any comfort I had (and still have) very few symptoms. Try not to over analyse.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Tan1982, tried to PM you back but apparently your inbox is full xxx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone!!! haven't been on for a few days hope everyone is ok and everything going as it should and if not sending lots of   xxxxxxx

Afm me and chelle are both starting to really feel the effects of long protocol   with us both on suprecur and chelle now on day 6 of stimms and me on the progynova we really are hormonal wrecks!!!! both of us on all these drugs is bloody hard work!!! One minute we are fine the next we are sooo irritable, then shouting at each other then in floods of tears!!!! Crazy times!!!!   but on a serious note its been a real struggle the last few days.  

We are looking forward to our next scan on tuesday then another friday and fingers crossed EC a week tuesday!!!  

Where is everyone at with their cycles at CRGW? x  I always wonder if anyone from this thread is there whilst we are lol


----------



## scribbles

Woooooooohoooooooooo!!!!!! Treatment planning appointment on Tuesday next week!!!! Can't wait!!!! What usually happens at a treatment planning appointment? I'm egg sharing so probably on the long protocol? Gosh, I've got sooooooooo many questions!!!!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Chellelauz, sounds like we are at the same stage. I have another scan this Thursday and intralipids with ET expected next week.

Good luck scribbles, treatment planning is just blood tests and form filling x


----------



## magz1

hi everyone, old and new, goodluck wherever you are in your treatments. so sorry to hear your storey angelica. just came on to wish my old cycle buddy laura doll the very best of luck and hope and pray this is your time. let me know how you get on. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Magz
How are you doing? I saw on another thread that you're interested in natural IVF. We're thinking about that too.
Lots of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## magz1

hi sarapd, i was but Amanda said i produce good eggs. good embryos so to do same protocol again.i was sorry to see your news sara, where will u do the natural ivf. there was a seminar in bristol by create on 28th sept, dont know if they got anymore.  i`m on dhea end of this month will be 4 months so hoping to get x1 last cycle of treatment before giving up. at 44 i think i can say i`ve given it my best shot, good diet, exercise and taken all the vitamins, dhea so if it doesn`t work wasn`t meant to be. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Magz
Yes - we went to the Create seminar and everything they said answered a lot of our questions we've been asking from the beginning. It makes a lot more sense to us to try Natural IVF - it's also a lot cheaper and much less stress on my body. I'm not sure I can go through a full cycle again. We're seeing Amanda on Monday so it'll be interesting to see what she says.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## magz1

hi sara, how much is it for the natural ivf? did they give statistics for concieving/live births for over 40`s? magz xxxxxx


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi Magz

Really good to hear form you, I have so missed having a cycle buddy this time, im currently 7dp5dt and caved and tested yesterday as I has several dreams that I got a positive but it was BFN I no its still early but not feeling very positive.

Hope you are dong well and goodluck with your cycle, keep my posted, hopefully this will be you time xxxx


----------



## magz1

laura thats way too soon, just look at it another way, you now know the trigger shot is out of your system. if i were you i`d test in another few days. try to remain positive, i`m praying and rooting for you. it is good when you have a cycling buddy but everyone on this board is here for one another. magz xxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Ladies havent posted for a while as not much been happening my side but have been reading up, im starting a natural FET but using gestone injections when AF arrives due 14th october, am so ready for this now. Not quite sure what happens then this is my 1st FET and 4th treatment

sara how are you doing? xx

magz hello hows things with you xx

laura i agree with magz it is early to be testing, good luck and hope you get that bfp in a few days xx

scribbles good luck with treatment planning i have done egg sharing twice with crgw feel free to pm me if theres anything i can answer for you xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone,

Me and chelle went to the clinic today for a scan, we was hoping for EC to be this Monday but looks like it is going to be Wednesday or may even be Friday!  Chelles follicles are doing good they just want to give them a few more days to develop, and her right side is too high so we are hoping they will drop in the next few days otherwise they wont get to it at EC  

Downside of it all being later than we thought is we had to buy more menopur today  , xmas is deffo cancelled now lol  I suppose a few more days is good though if it means the follicles will grow more and more chance of eggs  

good luck to everyone where ever you are in this mad,crazy,exciting and nerve wracking process!!!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

chellelauz, the clinic know best, we just have to be patient and wait for our bodies to respond. Easier said than done I know! 

AFM took trigger last night so FET is Thursday, enjoying being needle free today x


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi all

Magz - still BFN for me, thinking I must have some implantation issues as it been top quality embryos transferred each time, been really uopset but will probably try a FET next time

ChelleLauz- my right ovary did thee same but came back down in time - good luck

Rocky - really hope this id the time for you - the gemstone injections are not the nicest thing but hopefully it will be worth it

Dizzy - good luck with your FET 

xx


----------



## magz1

laura, i transferred top quality embryos on my x2 fresh cycles and neither successful, i did fet and concieved my little boy, sometimes i think it is what we are putting our bodies through. fet is not so harsh on your body. goodluck dizzy and rocky magz xxxxxx


----------



## Frankycat

Laura, I thought I had implantation issues too so this time round we tried intralipds immediately post ET and also paid for the embryo scope, this seemed to make the difference for us, touch wood, as I got a BFP after many many BFN's each time when our embryos were said to be tip top quality, I think particularly as the embryo scope helped.  Good luck girlies xxxx


----------



## chellelauz

what is intralipds and embryoscope and r they both a lot more expensive? x


----------



## chellelauz

Laura was your ovary high up on all your scans then except the last scan before embryo transfer? x


----------



## Daisy1979

Hi all. I went along to CRGW this week for initial consultation. I had a scan and was told that my ovaries are really high with one lying on top of my uterus.  Has anyone else had these problems? I'm a bit worried as the consultant explained that if they do not come down in time for egg collection, they may have abandon treatment. Any advice on this would be much appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## chellelauz

Hiya Daisy, 

Chelles one ovary on the right side is very high but the other side is okay, they didn't mention to us anything about the ovaries being too high until more recently when it came to the last few scans.  Maybe because the one side is okay    They told her to do star jumps!!!!    they said its worth a shot!!! and also lots of massaging into the tummy as they can move!!!  they also said that the heaviness of the ovaries towards the end of stimming can also help them drop a little, they also said that whilst under sedation the embryoligist will try and move them too!  but obviously these things are all a long shot in the dark!!! so we are just getting it into our heads that they will be taking the eggs from just the one side  

We will let you know how our scan goes tomorrow! We are hoping to get to EC this Wednesday x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi chellelauz, intralipids is a soya bean fat solution administered intravenously via drip in your arm. It is given when immune issues are found to try and stop your body rejecting the embryo. It costs £250 a time. I haven't had testing for immune issues as it costs thousands but the clinic said eve did I was tested and if they came back positive for immune issues they would suggest steroids and intralipids anyway so it doesn't harm to have the intralipids and steroids if you haven't  been tested as a prevention, a lot, lot cheaper too. You have to ask for them though as they don't suggest to everyone but after reading lots I def wanted them. You have one session about 7 days prior to transfer and if pregnant one after ur positive test.  The embryo scope is £650 and it selects the best embryos to go back in you. I haven't used that as we put back all my embryos anyway and freeze the rest and use them all too. I use the £650 instead to do an FET with my frosties and take the chance that those embryos may or may not work. Bit confusing but after so many failures I am trying everything!


----------



## Frankycat

Intralipds is supposed to help fight killer cells which can be a cause of implantation failure, so I had a drip of intralipds which was highly calorific soya and egg protein, took about an hour. After egg collection the embryo scope was used to film the embryos and this showed up a lot more info about how the embryos were developing, so some of them had multinuclei and this we wouldn't have known without the embryo scope. Intralipds was £250 and embryo scope was £500.

Good luck


----------



## Daisy1979

Thanks for your reply chellauz. Good luck for Wednesday, hopefully gravity will do it's job! X


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck for EC on Wendesday chellelauz!  We used the embryoscope and would recommend it. 2 of our embryos divided abnormally although they looked perfect. They didn't make it to blast by day 6. We'll definitely be using it again next time


----------



## chellelauz

hiya guys, thanks for the replys will look into that xxxx

We had our scan yesterday and we have to go for another scan wednesday with hope that it will be friday for egg collection   the right ovary is till very high so very doubtful that they will get to that side so relying on the one side which dont think it will bring us many eggs  

We are both gutted but very hopeful and praying that wednesday scan will look more promising


----------



## angelica_wales

Chellelauz I truly hope everything sorts itself out by Friday.  Plenty of star jumps between now and then


----------



## Laura_doll2000

hi ladies

chellelauz - my ovary was high from the first scan, advised to do star jumps too. mine was on top of my uterus it had come down a week later  it was high again on last scan but didn't say it was difficult to get to during the ec. Im sure they will get to yours too good luck x

frankycat - was it a fresh or fet you got your positive on. i will ask about the intraplid anything is worth a try. thank you

magz  - how long did you wait between your fresh and fet cycle

afm - went to Scotland to visit my family and get over the bfn. got a follow up appointment on the 22 October. not sure how long to wait before tryin again

Laura x


----------



## chellelauz

Hey guys

We finally have date for EC this Friday 7am!!!! nice early start!!! and god i hate mornings!!!!

The scan went much better today! follicles looking a good size and they found the high side better and are a bit more hopeful in getting to the higher side  

So fingers crossed!!!

Got to say though CRGW are a fab clinic!! I feel so relaxed whilst we are there and i love the butterscotch biscuits!!!!!    If there is never any there when you lot go its because i have them all!!!!


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm there tomorrow chellelauz so I'll make sure I get to the biscuits before you 

Good luck for Friday!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Am sure they will get to your ovary chellelauz. I remember them saying on mine that the nurse pushed on my belly for EC to push it down so they could reach it. I can't remember a thing but they got to it! Angelica I am there tomorrow for my ET, have to wait for the call in the morning to give me a time x


----------



## magz1

hi laura i`m so sorry for the bfn, i waited 5 months between fresh cycle and fet. take care of yourself, your dream will come true.
goodluck everyone on your journeys, we all so derserve our dreams  magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck tomorrow dizzywizzy.  I'll be the one stashing the biscuits  I'm there at 3.30 for my follow up with Amanda


----------



## chellelauz

Ha ha ive already took the butterscotch ones today!!! 

Good luck dizzywizzy


----------



## chellelauz

Hows everyone doing? x

We have just had egg collection this morning, well Chelle has not me!  Shes currently sleeping on the sofa, It went well we were there at 7am!   she was in and out by 740am and we left by 930am after munchin on some toast lol Chelle said she felt everything and was awake through it all, although when she came back into the room where i was waiting she did ask me how she got there 10 mins later, also again half hour later lol  anyway it went well and they got 8 eggs    much more than we thought they would get as there werent many follicles and the one ovary was high!!!! So we are happy at the moment but very nervous for the dreaded call to see if any have fertilised by the morning!!! eeeekkkk    they didn't tell us if they got to the high side so will ask when we see them next but i am assuming they did!

Good luck and happy vibes to everyone who has had EC or ET or on that dreaded 2ww xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Well done chellelauz, fingers crossed for your phone all tomorrow x


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news chellelauz!  

Amanda asked me yesterday if I remembered egg collection which I did.  The toast is the best toast ever!! Hope you got some butterscotch biscuits (they'd re-stocked when I was there yesterday?)

Fingers crossed everything goes well tonight and you get good news tomorrow. xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

How did your follow up go Angelica, do you have your next plan of action? X


----------



## chellelauz

Dizzywizzy how did your et go? x 

Angelica i was thinking same as dizzywizzy how did your follow up go? x  

I got 4 packs of butterscotch biscuits   

They rang earlier to tell us that our donor sperm didn't thaw as good as it should have only 43% apparently, they told me its normally at least 50%-60% that thaws  which sucks considering we paid so much for it    anyway they asked if we wanted to change to icsi instead as it would give it more chance to fertilise which obviously we replied yes to!  they also just rang again to say that all 8 eggs were mature so thats good news  

Can't wait for the phone call in the morning now, but im teaching all day at the studio, would have preferred to be with chelle when the news came   don't really want the news inbetween my classes cos if it's bad i wont be able to keep it together    But got to think positive   

Its soo nice to talk to you all   does anyone know of a local group or do any of you actually meet up? maybe a nice idea x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi both thanks for asking  

We're going to go again with a fresh cycle after our holiday in January. Amanda is going to write to my doctor and ask for him to do tests for miscarriage even though I'm not yet classed as recurrent. She said there's only a 1% chance of having a 3rd miscarriage in a row

She said that they'll give me clexane, gestone and steroids anyway so the results don't really matter. My embryo quality was really good including the frostie we have so we'll be sticking to the same stimms as last time.

She told me to increase omega 3 (oily fish and nuts/seeds) and caffeine and alcohol are ok too! That's a good job because I turn 40 in December and will be needing a drink!!

It'll be nice to have a few months off and to start again in January.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good plan Angelica, we all need a break of a little time but January will be here before you know it. I hope your GP can help. I have tried everything to get all sorts of tests through my GP after all my failures and tried to get meds too but mine won't budge.  

Chellelauz, don't worry about the donor sperm. They are amazing at picking out the best for ICSI, they have had lots of practise trying to find the little wrigglers during ours!


----------



## scribbles

Hi ladies, hope you're all OK 

Went for treatment planning last week and been given two months contraceptive pill and norethisterone as well as zillions of needles and suprecur.  But can't stand any treatment until January as they're fully booked up!!  I'm not worried about not getting  AF on time to start the Pill as I've got the norethisterone, but I'm worried because I rarely get a withdrawal bleed after taking the Pill.  What happens if I finish my Pills in January but I don't get a bleed?  I'm so worried its all going to go wrong in January and my stupid body doesn't do what it's supposed to do!!


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi scribbles

I was absolutely convinced that I would get my AF while on norethisterone but it kept it at bay and everything went to plan. They've done this so many times they know what they're doing. I'm sure everything will be fine xx

Chellelauz - do you have an update?

Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck scribbles! and chellelauz as Angelica says any news? X


----------



## chellelauz

Hey guys sorry its been a busy weekend! was teaching at the studio on sat 9-2 then 2 birthday parties so didnt leave there till 8pm   and then had rehearsals all day today too as 2 of my groups are auditioning for britains got talent next sunday    so i need double the good luck at the mo lol  

Anyway 6 out of 8 eggs fertilised   so we are very happy with that! They are ringing us in the morning to tell us if we are going with tomorrow or wednesday for et  

Hope everyones ok and had a good weekend x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Fab news, all looking promising. Good luck for your call tomorrow x


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news!! Fingers crossed they behave themselves xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Chellelauz - any update?


----------



## chellelauz

Hey   your all so supportive on here  

We had a phonecall monday morning, and out of the 6 eggs 5 turned into strong embryos with 7 cells 1 was left behind, they needed to wait till wednesday (today) for embryo transfer to see if any go into the lead!  So we are off there today  

We are not sure whether it is going to be one or two put back in   we are still so unsure, we are hoping that the embryologist will help us out when he tells us how they are doing.


----------



## angelica_wales

That's fantastic news chellelauz!  Good luck today and keep us posted xx


----------



## chellelauz

Had 3 excellent embryos but one was perfect    so went with the one for transfer and freezing the other 2    We didnt make our minds up till last minute though  

We got 13 days till test now eeeekkk!!! hope 13 can be lucky for us


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hope you manage to stay sane during your 2ww, I am one week one and have lost the plot! x


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news chellelauz. Congratulations on being pupo! 

If the next 2 weeks drive you mad and you need to get out and have a rant and a coffee (decaf of course!) We're here for you! Hope it flies by for you xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Dizzywizzy - how are you doing? This week has flown by. I hope it has for you too


----------



## chellelauz

Thanks ladies  

Just wondering what your views are.........  how do you deal with how you feel? do you let yourself get excited and be positive? or do you keep real and keep telling yourself it could be a negative? or do you try and balance the two? I am soo bloody excited its unreal!!!! I can't stop thinking about the chance of me possibly having a baby, but then I put myself down again by drilling into my head that its probably not going to work!   ararrgggghhhhh ha ha its certainly crazy times!!!

I only have 13 days to wait and I am quite a busy person with running my studio etc so think i will just try my best to keep busy but also rest inbetween too


----------



## angelica_wales

Keeping yourself busy is a good idea. I've never let myself get too excited and positive but its hard not to! . I'm trying to remember how I was the first time...

I think part of you has to hope it's worked otherwise what is the point, but I always think I'm setting myself up for a fall.

As the 2 weeks progresses you will go through all of the emotions possible. Try to remain positive and keep your PMA!

Good luck in surviving the 2ww madness and don't be tempted to test early!!


----------



## chellelauz

Thanks Angelica x

Im going to keep as busy as i can but for these first 2-4 days trying to take it really easy


----------



## angelica_wales

Dizzywizzy and chellelauz- how are you coping with the 2ww?  Keeping sane I hope xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Angelica, thanks for asking but it was a BFN for us today. Don't know where to go from here?? How many more times can. I keep doing this to us? 9 cycles, 3 cancelled and 6 BFN!


----------



## kara76

Dizzy I am so very sorry , I've been keeping an eye on you


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm so sorry Dizzywizzy xx


----------



## chellelauz

hi dizzywizzy, im so sorry to hear your news, i really dont know how you have put yourself through it all sooo many times     I dont think i could cope with that emotionally i would have ended up in a mental home by the 4th or 5th time i think.    I suppose its your hope keeping you going xxxx  hope you don't mind me asking but what was your embryo quality like each time? and have you alway used you DH's sperm? x

Angelica, i'm good feeling a lot better since yesterday bit more positive, but the first 2-4 days was horrible  

I would like to test on sunday which would be 2 days earlier but chelle is insisting that we test on the right date!!! lol So think i will be!


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
I've been lurking for a while and I hope u don't mind me joining you. Couldn't read and run! 
Kizzy - I'm so sorry to hear your news. As you can see from my sig we are in a very similar situation to you guys. It's so bloody hard and it doesn't get easier... The process does but the ****ty outcomes don't!! We were so convinced it has worked last time and was such a shock!! 

Hi to all the other ladies GL to you what ever stage in tx you are. 

We are not actually cycling here yet, we have a ins cons with Amanda on the 14th dec, we are coming all the way from Wiltshire so fingers crossed she will be able to make some changes! 

Jess xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi chellelauz! our embryos have been top grade each time and got to 5 day blasts. Text book embryos they have called them! 

Welcome Jess, good luck, the team at crgw are great x


----------



## Jess81

sorry Dizzy.... to totally got your name wrong!! xx


----------



## Sarapd

So sorry Dizzy - any ideas for next steps? We're thinking of mild IVF.

Jess - welcome. I think we've already 'met'. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## chellelauz

Ohh dizzy i dont know what to say     xxx


----------



## Jess81

sarapd, we were on the last cycle buddies together and the BFN Veterans thread. thanks for the welcome. 

xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey fellow CRGW peeps!!! I know its a bit quiet on here now  

Just wanted to post that Me and Chelle are now 10dp5dt and i have read hcg is high enough to detect pregnancy from day 9 after a 5 day transfer!   

It's our test date on Tuesday but me and chelle are both working 10-8 mon and tues and all that week actually so we have decided to test tomorrow (Sunday)  I know its a bit naughty but I really can't handle teaching all them kids all day and my evening classes too if i have a negative test, I really will be in bits!!!    So tomorrow i have no classes and plan to have a lazy day and can hibernate in my room all morning if its negative! And if its positive i can go to my mums for dinner and she can be the first person i tell!  

I feel sooo excited but also soooo scared!!!!       I suppose we will soon know!


----------



## angelica_wales

I truly hope you get a positive result chellelauz. I got my bfp a couple of days early this time around. My first BFP was after OTD. What I'm trying to say is that even if you get a BFN tomorrow it could still be too early!

I have everything crossed for you both. Keep us posted xx


----------



## chellelauz

Yes i know exactly what you mean Angelica, i have read your previous posts and lots of other stories, I don't think its ever confirmed or believable until 12 week scan and even then something bad could happen x

Anyway we took our test this morning and it was a negative    both totally gutted! We were hopeful especially because there has been no signs of AF

Couldn't sleep very well all night and was up at 230am for a wee and then up at 5ish and then finally took test at 7am, we are going to test again on tuesday just incase but not hopeful at all now! Dreading facing the very few people that we have told


----------



## angelica_wales

You're not out until AF arrives. It's still early and there's still hope. Keep your PMA for a few more days. We're here if you need us xx


----------



## chellelauz

Thanks Angelica, I know, its hard to keep PMA though, Chelle is much more optimistic than me lol

We really didn't want to test early but we have kids club in studio 10-4 every day in half term so Tuesday would have been difficult!  I can just chill today now and not have to face many people except at my mums for dinner    i'm much better than i thought though x


----------



## Sianny

Hi all, I hope you don't me jumping on your thread but I have been looking into sperm sharing a CRGW and I was hoping for some advice/feedback about the clinic. I have previously had a successful 1st cycle of IVF at LWC Swansea. Carys will be 3 on 26/11/13 and we are now looking to try again but looking at the sperm sharing route. Has anyone else gone through the process of sperm sharing? Thanks in advance Sianny x


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome Sianny!

I'm afraid I can't offer any advice on the sperm sharing route. There are some ladies here who have gone down the egg sharing route. CRGW is a fantastic clinic. Everyone there is so friendly I'm sure they'll put you at ease xx


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
Sianny, i don't know the answer either I'm afraid but we are going to be going to CRGW to look at double donor... Does anyone have any experience of this? Xx


----------



## Emerald76

Hi all. I just joined the site as I could see crgw cyclers.  I'm starting my first ivf soon  egg collection booked for January 20th.  I'm so nervous.  I've had four pregnancies.  Lost 3 at 16wks  Incompetant cervix diagnosed.  Took 7 years to concieve again and had a cervical stitch placed at 15wks.  It failed at 26 weeks and our little girl died after 5 days.  I'm 37 now. I had an abdominal cerclage put in in march which should now sort the weak cervix issue.  We have decided on ivf because of our age. Hubby us 41    I'm impressd with the clinic so far.  Do you mind me asking how many cycles you have all done    We are going for the 3 for 2 offer.


----------



## Sparkle_

Hello ladies  

I've just gone through Ivf cycle at Ivf wales but unfortunately it was a bfn! 

We are looking to start Ivf again at CRGW maybe end of January, can you request 2 embryos transfer? 
As with Ivf wales I was only allow 1 embryo transfer  

I'm 29 and did suffer with mild ohss with my last cycle. 

Thank you & good luck to you all xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Lots of newbies here! Welcome sparkle_ , emerald76 and Jess81 

Sparkle_ I had 2 embryos transferred. There was no question. I don't know if age affects the decision (I'm 39 with low AMH). CRGW is a wonderful clinic. They'll put you at ease and answer all of your questions. Hope we'll see more of you here xx

Emerald76 - sounds like you've had a really rough ride so far. I truly hope things go better for you from now on. You're in good hands!  I've had 3 iui's and 1 ivf with CRGW. 2 x BFN and 2 x BFP with early losses. I'm pencilled in for my next egg collection in the week of 20th January too  We went for the 2 cycle package with embryoscope.  

Jess81 - I'm afraid I can't help but I'm sure someone here will xx


----------



## Emerald76

Same week as myself then Hun.  My amh was also a bit low. 6.9 i think x


----------



## lillsbills

Sparkle -  I had 3 put in on two occasions. It depends on age and egg quality... Chat to them, they will advise what they think is best.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi ladies, I'm having a consultation at crgw on Friday (my birthday lol) my hubby and I have been ttc for over two years, he's fine but I have low Amh and a blocked tube, currently on clomid as well
Hoping to start ivf/icsi in new year  x


----------



## Sianny

Hi Angelica and Jess, thank you for the welcome and thanks for being honest. Not many people at all know much about sperm sharing to be honest it's such a new process. I know I could probably read up loads on the internet but would rather hear from real women who have been through it. That's what I did on my 1st cycle and it was so reassuring because you're not just reading the positives but also the negatives to everything too. There's always so much they leave out online about you'll feel during the treatment etc at least talking to people who have actually gone through it kind of prepares for anything this journey throws at you.

Hi Sarah,would it still be ok to pm you Friday after you have been for your consultation? We're looking to go down the sperm sharing route may/june time. I spoke to my rather unsupportive sister about it and when we would be looking to start and her first words were not "How exciting at least there's a new way for you to try for another" or something along those lines it was "well I hope if it works you don't tell people before I have my baby (she's due around 20/05/14) and take the focus off my baby!!!" I swear if she wasn't pregnant I probably would have smacked her in the face. Then he went on to say "well this one won't be as special if you catch this time coz you've already got Carys and she's your miracle!" With that I got up, walked out of the room and started walking to my mams whilst waiting for DH to come pick me up on his way home from work. I was in bits when he found me, just could not believe how cruel my little had actually been. It's alright for her she can catch quicker than anything I've ever seen. She found out she was pregnant on her first about 2wks after Carys was born, then once she had her DS she was on the implant pill. When she took that out it took only 4wks to catch again on her 2nd - tamping is not the word!!!

I'm sorry for venting guys but it's really been getting to me and I'm over my mam's tonight after work as we do every wednesday and needed to get it out now as my mam doesn't need to know how cruel my sister has become.

Wishing all so much luck
Sianny x


----------



## Emerald76

Oh mg god.  Sianny- those are terrible words from your sister.  I would have been livid too.  I mean yes you have a miracle but if you want a second child which will also be your miracle then you do so.  I did see on the crgw site about sperm donors. It's a good idea. And just think.. Your partners sperm will make some miracles also.  It's a wonderful thing.  Did you have your ivf at crgw?  And it worked first go!!  Yay


----------



## Sarah151181

Hiya, yeah that's fine to contact me about the sperm sharing info, I'm looking forward to finding out bit more plus hope to start our treatment probably march or April time by the time my cycle is sorted out.
Until we start treatment I'm not doing any more ovulation tests just going to lots of baby making practice whenever we feel like it, you never know when a miracle might happen  x


----------



## Sianny

Hi Emerald I was more shocked than anything at the time! I'm still amazed now by how well I handled it all - never in a million years did I ever think my sister could be so cruel and say such painful things  I had my first treatment at LWC Swansea as I didn't know about crgw at the time. Yes we were on a short protocol cycle as my AMH is low and miraculously it took us a month. My OTD was 19th March which was 5yrs to the date that me and my DH first met!!! Couldn't have happened on a more special day for us.

Hi Sarah thanks lovely it will be so nice to have some more information on it all. We would prob looking at starting May/June time due to a holiday in the May, my sis being due and being a bridesmaid in the June so not too far behind you. You're so right miracles can happen. One of my old work colleagues rang me earlier to tell me she was pregnant naturally!!! She had a few attempts in Swansea around the same time as me which unfortunately didn't work, then decided to try abroad. They had a successful 1st attempt but sadly mc at 8wks, went back out for a 2nd cycle and now has a gorgeous set of triplets and now another natural miracle on the way which is due 1st April ironically!!! Miracles can and do happen lovely you just need to keep believing xxx


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi sianny,

My faith has been restored after a similar story, someone I knew was told they couldn't fall pregnant naturally then had ivf triplets and has now found out they're naturally pregnant in April so that certainly stopped me stressing.
I'm hoping to start in march but also have like you a wedding in June as a bridesmaid in Rhodes so not sure whether to wait til after that
X


----------



## Sianny

Hi Sarah this is such a small world I can't believe it!!! I do think we may have met too xx


----------



## Sianny

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah, I hope you get the answers and all the information you are hoping for. Also wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Emerald76

Hi all.  I'm starting short protocol ivf with crgw in January.  I'm so scared of getting ohss.  My amh was 6.9 which they said is low.  They are starting me on menopur 375.  Seems a lot.  Has anyone that's had ivf with crgw had ohss.  Thanks


----------



## EmWills

Hey Emerald 

I've done a short protocol at crgw with menopur 375, my amh is 4.7 so not far from yours. I only ended up with 10 eggs and only 6 of those we're mature enough to use. I wouldn't worry about ohss, it's more common in women with pcos I think. From what I've read it's very uncommon in us low amh'ers. I was worried like you are so I made sure I did everything to avoid it just in case like drinking 2+ litres of water, pint of milk and lots of protein. I'm doing the same now as I have just started round 2 but having 375 of gonal f this time. 

Hope this helps

Em xx


----------



## Emerald76

Thanks for your reply em.  God it's so nerve racking and I always think negative  I'm 37 almost 38 so I kind of expected my amh to be a bit lower    Did you get any pain at all throughout?  Thanks


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Emerald
I did short protocol last January and I was on 400iu of Menopur - my AMH was 6.86 then but it's gone up to 10.1 somehow now!  I got 6 eggs with that dose but when I did another cycle with IVF Wales in May I was 450iu and only got 3 eggs.  We're going for mild IVF next, which will start on 150iu of Gonal F.  Mild IVF is meant to be better for older women with a low AMH that hasn't responded well previously.  
Good luck and try not to worry too much.  We found it easier just to focus on each step at a time.
Lots of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## bumbling

Hi Emerald (and everyone else - my first post on this thread but I've been reading for a while!)

My AMH is also 6.9 and CRGW also put me on 375 of menopur - I got 10 eggs. I had a bit of bloating / discomfort but no pain or OHSS.

Wishing you the best of luck,

Bx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Emerald,

Try not to worry about OHSS, CRGW are really good at keeping an eye on you to make sure you don't get it. I have PCOS and have an AMH of 35.1 because of that so I was a prime candidate for OHSS, but I didn't get it and I believe it's because I followed the rules to the letter. I had ICSI with CRGW and they got 29 eggs, 15 of which were mature.

Make sure you drink at least 2 litres of water a day - I was drinking 3 litres most days and I was making sure of it by carrying a 2 litre bottle with me wherever I went. You also need to eat at least 120g of protein every day - to give you an idea a typical chicken breast is about 30g so you need to eat a lot. I was very full! You also need to rest and keep an eye on your tummy for bloating and make sure you're going to the loo regularly.

If CRGW think you're at risk, they will keep a really close eye on you so try not to worry. Good luck!xx


----------



## Eeej

Hello everyone,

Can I join in?

I had my planning appt last week at CRGW.. I'm pencilled in for egg collection on the 10th Feb. I'm so nervous. This is my first treatment. We are having ivf/icsi split. 

xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Eeej and welcome! You're in good hands with CRGW.  The time will fly by and February will be here before you know it xx

Mrs_fox - hi there! How are you doing??


----------



## Emerald76

Thanks guys for your input.  I feel loads better a out the ohss now.  It's lovely to see quite a few bfp's too    I must say I love the clinic and the staff are soooo nice.  X


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Bumbling! We must have been in around the same time as my 20 week scan is that week too. Exciting times .

Welcome Eeej! You really are in safe hands with CRGW, they are an amazing clinic and their motto patients over profit really does seem to be true. Good luck!

Hi Angelica! How are you doing? I'm really well thanks, am hoping I'm starting the bloom stage now and the sickness has passed. Certainly feeling like I have more energy.

Hope everyone else is doing well?xx


----------



## Eeej

Hi ladies

Thank u for such a warm welcome. Can I ask some advice? During my planning appt I was told my drugs would be about £1000 but when the people rang me to take my payment and arrange delivery they said they were only £400. Do they deliver all the drugs in one go or will I have another lot which makes it up to the £1000. I'm confused xx


----------



## angelica_wales

400 sounds low. They usually deliver it all in one go. It might be worth giving the clinic a call to check xx


----------



## Eeej

I thought it sounded low. I will call them in the morning. Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Eej, it all depends how you respond to the mess. They have me the £400 starter pack and then when I was slow to respond to the stimms, they upped my dose and we ended up spending an extra £1,000 on menopur which is the most expensive drug we were on. I think you have to play it by ear, they don't want to give you too much because you might not need it and you can't return it or re-sell it. Xx


----------



## willow100

Hi Scribbles I will private message you xx


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies. 
We have our initial cons with Amanda next sat and are very excited!! Does anyone know if I will have a scan and DH will need to do a sample? Should really have asked when I booked the appt but it was a long time ago... 

Thanks xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Jess, at my initial consultation with Amanda she scanned me but DH didn't have to supply a sample. If in doubt, give them a call though xx


----------



## Jess81

Thanks mrs_fox, 
I called and spoke to Amanda who we are seeing on sat and she said DH doesn't need to do a SA unless he wants to!! I spoke to him and he doesn't lol! 

Anyone else there sat? Xx


----------



## Sarapd

Good luck Jess. All the staff there are fab.
Sara. xx


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

I've actually posted here back in Feb. 2012 when I did a own egg ivf sadly with a bnf with crgw.

Since then I've done two unsuccessful own egg ivf with IVF Wales.

Now I'm thinking of going with donor eggs at crgw,  wondering if anyone would be able to share their experiences of donor eggs with me please.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## silverbird

Hi Emerald,

I have a low amh (I think around 4) and I have been on 450 menpour for all three cycles with no probs.

I did ensure I was drinking 2 litres of water and 0.5 liters of soya milk a day and eating lots of salt and 60g protein per day.

I have recently read to weigh yourself each day until a week after trigger shot as sudden weight gain can indicate ohss.  This might help you to feel reassured.

Mrs Fox that's a huge amount of protein! where did you get told that? I read 60g and was going for 80g in 2ww which I found very difficult to do because my appetite completely disappeared in tww.


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
Well appt with Amanda went really well! Going to start in January eeeeekkkkkkk!!! Doing short protocol with cetrotide, intralipids, steriods, asprin, gestone and clexane!! 

I've never had cetrotide before does anyone else use it? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Jess
That's great news. I'm doing short protocol mild IVF with Cetrotide in January too. Never used Cetrotide before either.
Glad to have you on board here.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Jess81

Thanks Sara, might see u there then lol... Couldn't quite believe how busy it was today! We are very excited, ru having any other drugs?? Xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Jess
It's always busy there! I'm on Gonal F this time and if we get to ET I'll be taking Gestone, Clexane and Prednisolone.  I'm also on aspirin and am having an endo scratch on 7 Jan.  I started Norethisterone on Thursday until 9 January, which seems like a very long time! 
We'll have to keep in touch about our appointments - it would be lovely to see you.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Looks like it'll be very busy at CRGW in January! My date for EC has been moved to w/c 27th Jan. Good luck Jess - you're in good hands xx


----------



## Jess81

Sara, I will prob be there between the 20th and 25th for my planning, mock et, scratch and scan. As we are using donors it's like a frozen transfer for me and I think et will be beg-mid feb! 

Angelica, good luck hun. Might see you there it's weird isn't it coz I was looking round yesterday thinking hmmmm wonder if I have spoken to any of you. Xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Silverbird, it was the amount Amanda and Lyndon recommended to prevent ohss for me as I have very high AMH due to PCOS and it worked for me! Don't forget that lots of things have protein in them and its not really about the volume. I substituted with complan shakes etc, but baked beans, cheese etc all have protein in them.

Great news Jess, Sara and Angelica! Good luck for January!

Xxx


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
Exciting news!! We have both a sperm donor and egg donor match!!!! So bloody excited and can't wait to call them tomorrow to say we want to accept them. 

How is everyone doing? Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news jess!  All moving ahead for you xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi CRGW Ladies 

I am back after a very long break! 
How is everyone?
Anyone had an Endo Scratch at CRGW?


----------



## Jess81

Hi soneaSze, 
Welcome back, nope but I'm due to have one on the 30th! Ive had one elsewhere before and it was fine, just took some strong painkillers an hour before hand xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi SoneaSze
I've had 2 scratches done at CRGW. Like Jess said, take some painkillers first. Yvonne is less painful than Amanda!
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## Jess81

Oh no Sara.... Mine is with Amanda!! Must take extra strength painkillers xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks ladies! Will book an endo for feb


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies,

I'm off to clinic today for scan, endo scratch, planning and mock et! I've been on northisterone for 3 weeks but my body has decided not to play ball because I've been bleeding for the last few days and I shouldn't have bled at all so I'm worried it's all going to get cancelled! Has anyone else had this? 

Hopefully ET will be around 17th February so not long to go now if it all goes to plan! 

Will let you all know what happens xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck today jess81.  I might be there later - waiting to find out if I'm having ET today

I don't know about bleeding on norethisterone I'm afraid xx


----------



## Jess81

Might see you there then! I'm there from 1.30!! Good luck for ET if it does happen x


----------



## Sarapd

Jess - I bled on Norethisterone and apparently it's quite common. It made no difference to my timings.
Good luck later. Remember the painkillers!
Sara. xx


----------



## Jess81

Brill thanks Sara, you have given me some ease! Yes I've got the co-codomol at the ready lol! X


----------



## Jess81

All done and on the way home now! Scratch was quite painful I'm not going to lie but it wasn't unbearable! Amanda did my baseline scan also so only have to call on day 1 now and start meds on 2 and 3. 

Angelica did u go in for et? 

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi jess - no I didn't.  They've decided to wait for day 5 to see if we get any to blast. We've got a 6, 7 and 9 cell at the moment so we're waiting... they hope we'll get 2 to blast so we'll have to wait and see. 

Glad you've got it over and done with and you're almost ready to start xx


----------



## Jess81

Cool fingers crossed you get to blast, a couple of ladies came in this afternoon and I was wondering if it was you lol! Xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Angelica, hows it going? x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi chellelauz! I'm good thanks. Had a morula and an early blast put back on Saturday so now I'm in the dreaded 2ww! 

How are you? Are you planning on a FET soon?


----------



## chellelauz

Oh the dreaded 2ww!!!!! Good luck!!! x  

Been away from ff for a while, started dr end of jan but gone and messed it up!

Ive been a bit of a plonker to be honest!  Chelle normally does my injections but i ended up doing them myself the last 5 days and messed them right up so now i have had cycle cancelled!!! and got to make a decision on whether im going from next af :-(


----------



## angelica_wales

Oh no! Stumbled at the first hurdle! Keep me posted how you get on xx


----------



## EmWills

Evening ladies,

Has anyone used the embryoscope? Would you recommend it? 

Will be starting my 3rd cycle the middle of next month so thinking about what else I can do/use to increase my chances. 

Having a scratch, doing an antagonist protocol, having clexane and prednisolone, currently taking 75mg of dhea, 200mg of coQ10, aspirin and Omega 3. Also on a high protein diet and keeping fit until we go again. 

Any advice would be greatly received. 

Thanks ladies 

Hope you are all well

Em xx


----------



## Jess81

Hi Em, 
I'm going to be using embryoscope, but I've not used it yet so can't say whether I would recommend it. It's got to be worth a shot though eh? Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi emwills - good to see you're starting again soon. 

I used the embryoscope for both cycles. In the first cycle, by day 2 I had 4 embryos which "looked" perfect but by using the embryoscope they noticed that 2 of them had divided abnormally - 1 cell had split into 3 and the other cell didn't split so whilst they looked perfect (all had 4 cells) they knew that 2 had misbehaved. 

I had a 3dt of the 2 "normal" embryos. By day 6 the misbehaving embryos had stopped developing and didn't make it to blast. 

This time we had 3 on day 3 (3 cell, 7 cell and 9 cell) and we went to day 5. By day 5 one of them had arrested, 1 was a morula and 1 early blast. They said that they could see the 2 I had transferred had again divided abnormally but this time they seemed to be developing ok.

I think it's definitely worth it if you have lots of embryos to choose from. If you only have 2 and there isn't really a choice then the decision is made for you anyway.  If we have to go again we wouldn't hesitate in using it again and as Jess81 said, it can't hurt can it!

Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Angelica, hope you got your bfp x

For me, I have started another full ICSI! Hopefully using embryo scope and my egg collection will be beginning of March x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi dizzywizzy 

Unfortunately it was a BFN for me this time. I have a follow up booked with Amanda on the 27th and will look into using my frostie next,  I guess in a couple of months. 

Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sorry to hear that Angelica. It's just not fair, it has to be our time soon. Glad you are not giving up though xx


----------



## Emerald76

Hi all.  Hope your all well    Not sure if you all know but I had a follow up yesterday after my first ivf failed with a chemical pregnancy.  Amanda said the embryo scope is now for everyone having ivf from march 1st x


----------



## Sexki11en

Hi EmWills, 

We used embryoscope for our last cycle and it was worth every penny (even if the cycle hadn't worked)  

It showed that of the 4 embryo's, one that looked perfect had actually divided and then gone back a stage (very abnormal) and one which looked like it hadn't fertilised was showing signs of trying (and ended up being one of the 2 good ones that were eventually put back)

I really think had we not used it, the wrong 2 embryos would have gone back (purely because they looked OK) and the late developer would have been binned! 

We also used DHEA and IMSI this time around so who knows what it was that did it (or even if it would have worked anyway just because of the odds with it being our third cycle) but try everything honey - you have nothing to loose (except a chunk of money but I'd have paid triple what we paid to be where I am now) 

All the best of luck x

SK x


----------



## Sparkle_

Hello ladies, 

We will be starting drugs Friday, egg collection booked for w/c 10th march! This will be our 2nd cycle (first was nhs - bfn)

Fingers crossed for this cycle

Good luck to everybody else too

Xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sparkle - hi and good luck for your cycle. 

I had endo scratch last week and my baseline scan today and have now started my drugs, like you my egg collection is now w/b March 10th. Fingers crossed again for both of us x


----------



## angelica_wales

dizzywizzy and Sparkle_ - good luck with your cycles.  I'm sure you'll see each other at the clinic without realising it! Good news about the embryoscope being used for everyone now. Keep us posted xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks Angelica. Regarding the free embryoscope. They are offering it 'free' with treatment but they have now put their general treatment prices up approx £200. 
Glad I bought the two cycle package last year now! X


----------



## Sparkle_

Went for my baseline scan last week but have a cyst on my ovary so have to wait for my next period to start tx!  

When do you make payment? At baseline scan or egg collection? 

Hoping egg collection will be end of April 

Xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

You poor thing Sparkle, hope you get started soon, the waiting is the hardest bit. You pay for treatment at your baseline scan x


----------



## caro82

Hello. Bit quiet in here... Wondered if anyone else was
starting ivf this month? Im waiting on af to turn up properly, -started
spotting today- then start on day 21...


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi caro82,
I'm here!  And clinic was very busy again today so lots of people cycling but few post on here. 
I had my second scan today, still not quite big enough so booked in for third scan on Monday and egg collection Wednesday. Approx 10 possible eggs at the moment. 
Hope AF turns up quickly and you can get started. The waiting and having no control of our bodies is the worst part in this whole process. Good luck x


----------



## caro82

Hi Dizzywizzy
Thanks for the reply. The waiting is indeed the worst part, at least when
I get af I can get some dates down. Will feel more real then.

I see you unfortunately have done this many times. You must be a 
pro! Does it get any easier? Good luck to you too, it will all be worth it.

X


----------



## dizzywizzy

caro82, yes I have been through lots as my profile suggests (as well as another two cycles that were cancelled before ET!) but was not willing to give up whilst my body is still producing eggs. However, financially we have spent a fortune and I think if this cycle doesn't work then we will have to take a break, give my poor body and mind a rest and decide what to do different next x


----------



## kara76

Dizzy you stick at it girl , it's a hell of a rough journey but fingers crosse d it's your time


----------



## EmWills

Hi all 

Sorry I havent been on here in a while, been trying to be normal before I get ivf head again. I've got a scratch on Tuesday with Jodie, and egg collection is penciled in for week beginning 31.03 so as long as it goes to plan I should start stimming around the 17th. So IVF head is kicking in now. 

Must say I'm much more positive this time around, last time I couldn't wait to get it over with and was planning my next cycle before it began, now I'm thinking of having my 1st ever bfp instead. 

SK - I'm so glad to see you are doing well  

Dizzywizzy and sparkle - good luck for egg collection this week  

Caro82 - how are you doing? Are you doing long or short cycle? 

Angelica - thanks for your reply, hope you are ok  

Hope everyone is ok, may see you in the waiting room soon. I'll be the 1 sat there looking lost wondering if I've ever spoken to you on here lol

Em xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks Kara x

Good luck Em, I have last scan tomorrow and hopefully EC Wednesday, feeling really down and uncomfortable now and just want things to get moving x


----------



## caro82

Hi All

Hope scan has gone well today Dizzywizzy and you are ready for ec on Wednesday, nice to move on a stage. I admire your strength and determination. Let us know how you get on.

Hi EmWills, I am doing long protocol - My egg collection is penciled in for week commencing 28/4 so a whole month after you. I am booking in a scratch today too hopefully, just awaiting a call back as am day 1 today, so please let me know how yours goes!


----------



## SoneaSze

Good Luck Ladies!

I'm just eagerly awaiting an Endo Scratch with Amanda in a fortnight and for my AF to arrive. It's been 3 days since I stopped the Norethesterone and no sign of the witch! Arggg! Why does one not arrive when it's wanted?


----------



## EmWills

Morning all! 

So I had my scratch yesterday..... Let's just say ouch!! I won't lie and say it was ok because it wasn't. It hurt like crazy for about 5 minutes, then a few hours of bad period cramps then it's just like a dull period belly which i still have this morning. I took 2 cocodamol 8/500 and 1 ibuprofen 400mg I may as well have popped smarties. 

It's done now and if it works then it'll be worth every bit but if it doesn't I'm knot sure I'd have it again. 

SoneaSze- it always happens to me .... AF sucks. It takes mine around 5 days to come after norethisrerone, I've tried everything to make it come, walking, running, sit ups and circuits classes but it'll come when it's ready. Good luck  

DizzyWizzy- is EC today? Good luck  

Caro82-   good luck 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine 

Em xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Em, I insist on being sedated for all my scratches as they are so painful. 

Yes EC was this morning, 11 eggs retrieved, wait for tomorrow's call now x


----------



## angelica_wales

Great number dizzy. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xx

I've never had a scratch but I've heard mixed reports on the pain. Apparently Amanda hurts more than Yvonne! Hope it all settles down for you soon emwills. It will all be worth it xx


Caro82 - hope your scratch goes smoothly. Maybe ask for Yvonne  

SoneaSze - it took 4 days for me last time and when AF started I wished she hadn't! I don't like norethisterone!! Good luck xx

Hope you're all well 
Angela 
Xx


----------



## Jess81

I can third the pain for the scratch!! Fingers crossed it does the job and it will be worth it! Xx


----------



## caro82

Contemplating ringing to cancel my scratch! It better be worth it.
I think mine is with jodie. Is that who you had ems? Im even more
nervous now, and there was someone the other day telling me
it feels like a smear, the liar  

Good luck tomorrow dizzywizzy


----------



## Jess81

Caro82, it is painful I'm not going to lie but it's like 20 seconds! If it works ur goin to be in a lot more pain that that for a lot longer lol!! If I needed to I would have it done again just because it could have contributed to it working xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Jess -  just noticed your signature! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Sarapd

Caro - I've had 2 scratches and planning on another. Take some good painkillers beforehand. As Jess says, it is over very quickly.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Jess81

Thanks Angelica xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

5 fertilised eggs for me. Bit disappointed as we usually have about 75% fert rate. But I suppose we are lucky we have some. Not sure yet whether Sat of Mon ET.


----------



## EmWills

Dizzywizzy - 5 ... that's great! I'll keep my finger crossed for them 

Jess - congratulations!! 

Caro82 - I was booked in with Jodie but she was busy so I had Amanda and apparently she hurts the most. I've gotta say now I'm not so 'raw', if it increases my chances I'll do it again, I'll do anything. 

Angela - I hope it's worth it. How are you doing? Have you got any treatment planned? 

Hope everyone is ok 

Em xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Em - I have a 4ab frostie waiting for me. Planning on a natural FET in April but my cycle is all messed up following last tx. I ovulated on cd23 (usually cd14 or 15) so will have to see what happens after this months AF to decide whether we can go natural or medicated.  It'll be here before we know it!  xx


----------



## caro82

Thanks everyone, knowing it is painful at least I shall be prepared, will dose up before I go and hope I don't get Amanda!

Congrats Jess

Fingers crossed for your 5 this weekend Dizzywizzy

What supplements does everyone take? I've been taking a conception vitamin for about 5 years, has anyone been advised to take anything else?


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi Ladies, can you help me with a question about the Endo Scratch?

I know you should have one on Day 21 of the cycle but can you also have an Endo Scratch when on Norethistrone to induce a period a week later? Will the Endo scratch affect the period at all?

Thanks


----------



## kara76

Dizzy our worst fertilisation rate 2 out if 6 with icsi have I sour daughter  keep my the hope even though I know it's hard 

Our fertilisation was 

6 out of 6 Ivf
8 out of 10 Ivf
10 out of 12 Ivf 
2 out of 6 icsi ( day 2 et)


----------



## dizzywizzy

Soneasze, I had my endo scratch on day 25 whilst on norwthisterone . It didn't affect my period, my period only came 10 days later when I had stopped the nore tablets.

Thank you for the positive thoughts Kara, fingers crossed that fert rates are no reflection on implantation xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Two embryos back for me a 5AB and a 4BA, waiting until tomorrow to see if any can be frozen x


----------



## SoneaSze

Dizzy - Wow, super top grade embryos on board! Sounds great. Keep calm and stay positive ;-)


----------



## kara76

Dizzy good grades Hun fingers crossed


----------



## angelica_wales

Great stuff dizzy!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Unfortunately no frosties for us x


----------



## kara76

I know how your feeling right now but on our successful cycle we got no frosties and did every other cycle


----------



## caro82

Sorry to hear no frosties dizzy, stay positive. Hows the 2ww going?


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hia My Lovelies xxx

I think I have chatted with some of you previously but to the ones I havent "hia" x

Hope you are all well I look in on you all from time to time to see how all your cycles are going and hope for miracles for you all god knows you all deserve it!!

My signature is pretty up to date no luck on the baby front as yet nearly a year of doing it the old fashioned way (after OH had his VR in apr 2013) at least we gave it a fair role of the dice. We are heading back down the ICSI route more than likely, have a follow up with Amanda next week to discuss tactics. To be honest I don't relish the prospect of assisted fertility I look at all your ladies so positive and strong and the whole thing just fills me with dread. I didnt have the best of cycles first time around and its just left me feeling very negative about it all I wish I felt differently as I would really like to be positive going into a second cycle hoping it'll change after my follow up. 

So basically we barely have enough money for the 3 cycle package havent worked out finances yet but thats what we are going for after that I afraid thats it OH has 3 children and we have to think about their financial future. Hoping to get some tests done tubal patency (hycosy) on the NHS wont really change much on the ICSI front but I figure seeing as I am not eligible for any NHS funded treatment I am going to get all the tests and information I can get before they boot me out of the door!

I admire you all ladies your strength and determination good luck to you all where ever you are in your cycles maybe we'll be cycle buddies soon 

lots of love xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi little miss hopeful. Welcome back...

I hope amanda can give you a new plan of attack to make you feel more positive before you start  again. She has a way of reassuring you doesn't she!

However positive we feel before we start, that feeling of dread soon takes control doesn't it!

I keep checking in too although I'm not cycling currently.  We're all here for you for support  

Hope everyone is doing  well

Angela
X


----------



## scribbles

Sut mae! I've been stalking for a while but thought I'd join in as I start DR on Saturday for cycle #2! Some of you may have seen me at CRGW before, I'm the one usually cursing and crying!! I'm such a diva/loser sometimes! I'm sure Amanda and Jodie are sick of me now haha!! But I hold out hope to one day venture through the double doors downstairs, instead of always going upstairs!! They're like the double doors of mystery!!! 

Currently on Microgynon pills and can't wait to get off them!! They give me massive norks (Pammy Anderson style!!!!!! Look great but really uncomfy!!) and I'm a hormonal werewolf crying over fresh air! Hoping to actually make it to EC this time!!

If you see me, give me a wave (I'm sure Amanda has some anger-related nickname for me by now!!)


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi ladies,
I'm starting my ivf/icsi journey next month after my husband has now finished the sperm share programme.
We are doing the short protocol so keeping our fingers crossed it all goes well

Sarah x


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome and good luck scribbles and sarah xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Welcome to all the newbies on here, best of luck with your cycles.

Unfortunately for me it looks like another BFN, I tested this morning. OTD Isn't until Sunday but I now I would have a positive result on an early response test by now. I think that's it for us now, time to move on, can't take this heartache anymore xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Dizzywizzy- I'm so sorry xx there are no words that will make it better xx


----------



## caro82

So sorry to hear that DizzyWizzy, thinking of you.

Hi Sarah and Scribbles, looks like we will all be cycling around the same time, may well even see you scribbles at the clinic as I start DR on sunday, hopefully we can support each other through this.


----------



## Sarapd

So sorry to hear that Dizzy.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## scribbles

Dizzy, I'm so sorry to hear your news (hugs) look after yourself xxxx

First injection done but Ananda said I've got to keep taking the pill until Monday Having proper AF aches, I didn't have any side effects last time so hoping for the same thing this time!!


----------



## scribbles

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrggghhhhh!!!!!!

AF arrived and I've only had one injection and still taking the pill!!!!!! Is that supposed to happen!!!!


----------



## Jess81

Scribbles, I bled on northisterine and both Amanda and Yvonne told me it wasn't possible... It was proper full on AF too. Didn't make any difference to my cycle at all x


----------



## caro82

Hi all, I started DR on sunday, feels good to be finally doing something after all these years! Also had my scratch today and glad I went through with it as was not bad and to me juat felt like mild period cramps, glad its over though and now on a two week wait to start stims...


----------



## scribbles

Still bleeding! That's nearly a week now! AF was due today but I've been bleeding since my first injection! Too scared to phone the clinic in case it's bad and my cycle gets cancelled!!! 

I don't understand why I would need to take the pill AND my injection on the same day? Any ideas?


----------



## caro82

Hows it going scribbles? Hope things have sorted themselves out.

I had my baseline scan yesterday and start stims tonight, things are starting to move on now.


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Ladies

Just introducing myself, after 2 failed cycles with IVF Wales this is my last go. I start this cycle its day 21 and start on northistone today. I am due to have a scratch next week and as it is my last go I have also asked for intralipids, I am basically getting everything thrown in and hope it works.

I feel on edge and really hope it will work, I cant think what will happen if it doesn't. So hoping can gain some support and PMA from you lovely ladies as we embark on this challenge.

Babydust to All

C 

xoxo


----------



## scribbles

Caro: finally finished bleeding and got baseline scan tomorrow! Eeeek!! Congrats on the baseline scan! What dosage and drugs are you on?

Welcome Mrsvdb!! Fingers crossed for you! Do you know when you can start injections?


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Scribbles

Around 24th April I come off pill and should have a bleed then ready to start injections with view that egg collection be WC 12th May.

Good luck for your baseline scans.

xxx OUr journeys will be close together hope we all lucky xxxx


----------



## scribbles

Baseline scan went OK and taken my first Menopur injection! It all went horribly wrong at this point last time so scared stiff it's going to happen again!


----------



## Sarah151181

Mrs vdb that's the same as me start pull this fri finish 24th then fingers crossed egg collection 12th May too!!
Starting to get bit more nervous bout it now that it's actually here 

Sarah x


----------



## angelica_wales

Just popping in to say good luck to you all. I'm waiting for AF any day now to book scan for my FET 

Scribbles -  I'm sure everything will go well this time 

Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## scribbles

Hope AF shows her ugly face for you soon Angelica x


----------



## scribbles

Happy Easter everybody! How are we all?


----------



## caro82

Happy easter!

I am on 225 menopur scribbles, not really feeling anything. Have my first stims scan on tuesday, hope I have something to show for it. How are you?

Good luck everyone else


----------



## scribbles

Hi Caro! Good luck for your scan in Tuesday!

I'm on 150 Menopur but can't feel anything so don't think it's working. Got a scan tomorrow but not feeling hopeful. This is where it all went wrong last time so hoping beyond hope that it'll be different this time. I want a higher dose but don't think Jodie will let me!! Feel so frustrated that I'm not being listened to!!! 

I want to drown myself in chocolate Easter eggs but sticking to the conventional chicken egg for protein!!


----------



## scribbles

First stims scan today and I'm terrified. This is where it all went wrong last time and I'm so scared it's going to happen again. I've had virtually no twinges, no EWCM like last time, nothing. I'm terrified it's going to get cancelled and they won't listen to me when I tell them I can feel it not working.


----------



## EmWills

Good luck for today scribbles xx


----------



## caro82

Good luck today scribbles. Jodie told me I probably wouldnt feel anything before my first scan so am trying not to worry about not feeling anything too. Have my fingers crossed for you.
Well done on resisting the easter eggs, I caved!


----------



## scribbles

Thanks Em! They measured 11 follies sized 7-9mm so upped the Menopur to 225 and going back on Wednesday for another scan. Can't relax, I was hoping for bigger follies.


----------



## Sarah151181

I'm really struggling today (
At the moment I'm on my fourth day of norhisterone and am feeling really down n moody, we went for a walk with our dogs earlier only to see a couple with a huge bump, normally I'm ok I've done my down days but this just got me plus my mother in law has told us not to get our hopes up as she knows someone who's been thru ivf three times without success.
I'll hopefully get to have baseline scan next wk n learn to inject myself, I think maybe it's all just becoming more real and slightly scary now!

Sarah x


----------



## scribbles

Sarah, Northisterone is the devil in pill form.  Mood swings, huge painful boobs and water retention. Any one of those is another to get you mad enough for sectioning! Fingers crossed you get injecting soon!
Sorry your MIL is spouting sh!te, some people just don't realise that what you need is positive support, not rubbish antidotes that just irritate you! Can you keep clear if her during your cycle? 
IVF is scary, DH and I were talking about it today at CRGW. Each appointment terrified me as I'm so scared about what we will find out. I can't lie to you, it's scary stuff. But my rock has been DH and talking whenever the need arises. I cried all the way to CRGW today!! I find keeping really busy so that I have to remember to inject really helps because it stops me thinking and worrying about everything. 

It is scary but be brave!!! And don't be afraid to have a glass if wine if you really need it!


----------



## Sarah151181

Thanks  
Yep the boobs are acheing like crazy lol
I do tend to avoid mil usually and I'm doing my best to be positive as I'm normally glass half empty and dh is glass half full!
I'm actually on leave for three wks around time of treatment so will be going my best to relax n keep busy  I too will probably end up in tears on journeys to crgw too lol 

Sarah x


----------



## scribbles

My turn to feel down today! 

I can't feel anything from the Menopur and I know it's not working, even on the higher dose. Nobody is listening to me and just shrugging off what I'm saying but it's my body and I know it very well and I KNOW it's not working! I just know in my heart that our cycle is going to get cancelled again. We only have one more shot at egg sharing and that will be the end of the road as we can't afford a cycle. 

Sorry for the moan, feeling so low today.


----------



## caro82

Not good news for me. Only 8 follies and 4 are too small, need to see if they catch up by thursday orwill be cancelled and reatart on a higher dose next month. Bit gutted right now.


----------



## scribbles

Oh no Caro, not you too! Sorry to hear that! How many days have you been stimming?


----------



## caro82

Its day 8 today. Good luck for your next scan tomorrow! Surely one of us deserves some luck.


----------



## scribbles

What were your follies measuring? 
I had 11 7-9mm follies with some smaller ones lagging behind. Got an awful feeling it's going to get cancelled on Monday. If anyone of us is going to have any luck, it's not going to be me!


----------



## caro82

She never told me what they measured, only said 4 big 4 small. She just did the scan and said she was going to speak to the dr.Knew then it would be bad news! Didnt get around to asking about measurements, probably for the best as I would only end up googling! 11 is ok though isnt is? Jodie said they aim for 10-15 I think, what measurements are they aiming for with yours?


----------



## scribbles

Strange they didn't give you the measurements! Really hope your follies grow quickly before Thursday xx

They want about 10-15 follies but mine need to grow loads more :-( why can't it just work!!!


----------



## caro82

Good luck today scribbles, hope theyve grown loads. What size do they like them to be?
Upped my dose slightly and im still not feeling anything so im pretty sure its going to be cancelled tomorrow, feel a bit annoyed that if they had scanned me earlier they cpuld have upped my dose earlier and given this month a better chance but too late now to think about what ifs.. onwards to next month...


----------



## scribbles

I'm hoping they are 10-12mm today but in not feeling hopeful. My worst fear is they the existing follicles haven't grown or there's one big one and there's lots more little ones. Its so scary, after last time every appointment is terrifying. 
It's so frustrating as I haven't felt like I've been listened to and because I'm egg sharing, they are reluctant to give me a higher dose because they're not recouping the cost if treatment. I guess they want easy responding egg sharers.


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hia Scribbles

Dont think we've spoken but I am a previous CRGW cycler and soon to be cycling again so I follow this post.

Sorry to hear of your worries about your follies developing but wanted to reassure you theres hope yet mine were very small to begin with but they do grow pretty rapidly like a mm a day. Anyway I ended up with 15 good size follicles from what was a slow start ( I am a low amh-er and not expected to have a huge response follies wise) so dont lose hope yet. I dont think its a case of them not medicating you enough I read your signature and am I right in thinking you have PCOS? they have to be careful not to overstim ladies with PCOS cos of the risk of OHSS. Plus financially they charge £1000 per donor egg to your recipient I think? so I am sure they are making the cost of your medication back.

hopefully both you and caro will see improvements on your next scan I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both.

Wishing lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## scribbles

Just got back and not great news. Got 15 follies measuring 6-13mm so got more follies but not getting bigger! Been given Gonal F to go along with Menopur but i can't see it making much difference. Going back on Friday to see if it's made a difference. I know they need to protect me from OHSS but I think things would be different if I wasn't egg sharing. 
What's the difference between Menopur and Gonal F? Does one make follies and the other help them grow?


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Menopur, Gonal-F and Puregon are all types of gonadotrophins used to stimulate follicle growth but there are subtle differences between them. Menopur is a combination of FSH & LH, Gonal-F is follitropin alpha and Puregon is follitropin beta (human FSH is made up of 2 units of follitropin; an alpha and a beta) Basically they all do the same thing and there have been various trials and reviews over recent years comparing these drugs to see if one is better than another. A lot of recent research has focussed on drugs that combine FSH & LH (Menopur is an example) to see what difference the addition of LH has to stimms response. 

There is some evidence that women (especially older >35) may respond better to this in terms of numbers of eggs and also some evidence that some aspects of embryo quality improve. Problem with the trials though is that numbers tend to be small (for obvious reasons) and the variables are so great that it's hard to eliminate bias and prove statistically that one drug is better than another Bottom line in all the trials is that although egg numbers or quality might seem to be better the end result of live pregnancy rates do not appear to be much different (otherwise clinics would all use the best one ). Probably need another few years of research and higher numbers of trial patients before there are enough numbers to crunch to see staistically if there really is a difference.

Essentially I guess they just try and see which one you responded best too. I was menopur but my friend begun with gonal F then moved onto menopur. Menoupr is however more expensive than gonal F so I am thinking it’s a good thing they had you on menopur if your egg sharing shows they are willing to try the expensive rather than the cheaper drug.  

Good new about your follies!! How many more days of stimming do you have? I assume your long protocol 4 weeks? I was antagonist short protocol 2 weeks stimming hence the high dosage of menopur I was on  (400 per day) it was hellishly expensive over £1500 for the drugs! Eeek I don’t relish paying for my next 3 cycles which could total about £14 grand all in eeek god knows where we will find the cash!

xxxx


----------



## caro82

Hope the new drugs help scribbles. All over for me, has been cancelled to try again in a couple of months as not enough follies. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## scribbles

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news Caro! I really hope that your next cycle works for you but know how heartbreaking it is to have your cycle cancelled so soon. Look after yourself and hope you can try again when you feel ready xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Caro - sorry you had to cancel.  Hopefully they can suggest something different for you xx

Scribbles - I hope you get some growth soon.  Keep up the protein.  When do you go back for another scan?

Little Miss Hopeful - when do you start again?

AFM - I've been for a day 8 scan and we've been given the go ahead for a natural FET.  Triple lining looking good and 2 follies of a good size suggesting ovulation is on course for next week.  Just waiting to ovulate (POAS from Sunday) and then book in the FET.  So nice to not have any drugs.  I'll have clexane, prednisolone and the dreaded cyclogest after transfer but nothing for now.  It feels very strange to not be stabbing myself every day but on the countdown to transfer 

Have a good weekend all 

xx


----------



## scribbles

Sounds promising Angelica! Fingers crossed you ovulate soon and your frostie can snuggle in! You do get used to injecting after a while!! 

Had another scan today and got 20 follies measuring 9-14mm so upped a dose again and back on Monday for another scan. Still not feeling convinced that it's going to work but I think that's down to not letting my hopes up. 

Hope you're ok Caro and giving yourself time to recover xx


----------



## angelica_wales

sounds promising scribbles.  They're growing...  Overdose on the protein this weekend.  I've got my fingers crossed for more growth for you xx


----------



## Digby74

Hi,

I'm new to this thread, and relatively new to CRGW, so thought I'd come and say hi. It really helps to know you're not the only one struggling to deal with all this stuff while the rest of the world seems to pop out babies willy nilly!

Had a bad day today, had our IVF cycle cancelled due to poor response. Totally gutted.    Seems there must be something in the air as I see that Caro is in the same boat too. I knew I wouldn't have a huge response from past experience, but as I was on a high dose of Menapur I'd thought we'd grow enough of a crop to get by. But just one decent sized follie, and a few piddly little ones, so they advised we stop and try an antagonist cycle in a couple of months. This is our absolute last chance to try for a sibling for our gorgeous micracle boy (from IVF 2011), so I guess it's better to wait and try and get the best result. 

Just so disappointed, and so hard to find the strength to get on the rollacoaster again. I can deal with all the drugs and procedures and stuff, it's the prospect of the pain of failure that does my head in. I know that everyone on here will know what I mean. 

Anyway will stop moaning now and go and find some wine (the one consolation eh!). Hope everyone has a nice weekend. 

Digby


----------



## angelica_wales

Digby - welcome to the thread and sorry you're having a rough time.  Don't be too disheartened as it's your first cycle - there's an element of trial an error I think.  Through every cycle I have responded differently.  Have they said when you can try again?  It will come around quickly! Enjoy the wine


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Ladies


I hope everything is going well. At least the sun is shining that always lift my spirits, but sending you hugs anyway

I had my baseline scan yesterday and Yvonne said my ovaries and lining looked beautiful (am sure she says that to all the ladies  ) started drugs last night, hoping this weather keeps up as I fancy getting plenty of walking done over the next few weeks to distract from these injections.

Sarah our cycles are very similar dates wise, wishing you good luck and hope that we both have successful cycles. xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Angelica- Hello my lovely how are you? So FET shortly for you sounds like have two top quality embryos to transfer maybe this time will be your time I certainly hope and wish that it is for you.  Never really understood the FET transfer thing I get that they are the frosties from previous cycles and that there are medicated and non-medicated transfers but never understood why there would be an non medicated transfer do they track your normal ovulatory cycle and that’s why you don’t need to have the drugs? Never been lucky enough to have frosties so never found out.xxx

MrsDVB-  Wanted to wish you luck for your cycle and baby dust. I am low amh-er too same sort of protocol as what you’ve done presumably antagonist with high doses of menopur.  I see you made it to blast both cycles how come no frosties? Hope you don’t mind me asking. We didn’t make it to blast we had PESA and had poor fertilisation rates and division halted they cant say whether it was an egg or sperm issue guess we will find out the next time.xxx

Scribbles- growth is good hope you are feeling more positive about your cycle? When are you looking at EC?xxx

Digby & Caro- So very sorry to hear about your cancelled cycles I don’t know what to say we prepare ourselves for every possible up and down on the rollercoaster but a cancelled cycle I think is something that would never have entered my head. Hope your both ok whats the next move for you both?xxx

For me well we are still doing it the old fashioned way with no success had my follow up with Amanda and we are going to look to come back for the 3 cycle package in the autumn just as soon as we can get the money together we are looking at about £12-13 grand for 3 cycles including drugs and I have a long way to go to pay for that yet barely have half! This is my last month of clomid so back to horribly unpredictable ovulation which I don’t relish as we have 3 step kids and OH works a nights/days/afternoons shift pattern so getting jiggy is a logistic nightmare without not knowing when the important days are. I have a CBFM so hopefully it’ll help! I have an appointment NHS to hopefully get some tubal patency tests done I would like a hycosy done given we don’t get any help on the NHS I think the least they can do is give me everything I can have that’s not IVF. Gonna get a new SA done for OH next month got him on every conceivable vitamin going to improve the swimmers. I am also back on the DHEA to improve egg quality in time for the autumn. Feeling ok about things ATM not hopeful for natural pregnancy but kind ok about the prospect of doing IVF again it used to fill me with dread but I am slowly coming round to the idea.

Wishing you all baby dust to you brave wonderful ladies xxx


----------



## Sarah151181

Well yesterday was day 1 of my cycle so I phoned for my baseline scan with Jodie but can't be seen til tomorro which will be day 3, so hoping I'll get my drugs then for short protocol.
Do they show u the injections then and do u get the drugs from the clinic or have to go elsewhere to try n find the drugs? I'm not paying for the drugs as my hubby was a sperm sharer

Sarah x


----------



## mrsvdb

Miss Hopeful

I don't know why I never had frosties with IVF Wales both times I had 2 front runners in terms blasts and I guess the other stopped developing by the time day 5 passed so no good for freezing.

As I said this is my last cycle so have had a scratch and am having intralipids even though I have low AMH I have previously produced decent amount of eggs and they fertilise so I think its all about implantation and hoping this time will be different.

You could also try baby asprin and angus castus, and also make sure your partner taking TTC multi vits as will help with sperm development. 

Good luck xxx

Sarah

I had my drugs delivered as I pad, but I assume they will have your there ready for you. They will talk you through how and when to do it. Just  make notes if your not sure but its not that hard. Good luck for your baseline scan. 

We should be having collection the same week as I am also short protocol.

Lets hope its good news for us

Best wishes to all!!! Its lovely to share info with gals in similar situations xoxox


----------



## Sarah151181

With injections do they need tone kept in fridge? I'm going away for wkend for wedding anniversary and they don't have a mini fridge in room so am but concerned if I need to keep them cold 
My ec is pencilled in for 12th May so crossing my fingers


----------



## mrsvdb

Sarah

You could use a small cool bag and ice block as you would for a pack lunch, I've done that before when I've been away. If your away for a few nights take a spare ice block and give it to reception on check in and ask if they can keep it in freezer for you until you need it.

xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi little miss!  It's just the one frosty I have (4ba). Still waiting for my lh surge. I thought I'd get it today but nothing. EWCM has made an appearance but still no surge. The main principle is getting the embryo back in at around 6 days after ovulation.  With a natural FET there's no control when this is. With medicated you down reg and ovulation is controlled. Natural feels very strange with no injections, but clexane will hurt enough after transfer to make up for it!  Good luck with saving your pennies for the autumn. It's amazing where we find the money from isn't it! Getting a natural BFP in the meantime would be good   stranger things have happened!  Good (and bad) to see you back. xx

Sarah - regarding refrigeration,  it depends on the drugs. If you have multi dose menopur, it has to be refrigerated until it's mixed and then there's no need. If you have single dose menopur or gonal f, it's not refrigerated. The HCG shot (to trigger ovulation and mature the eggs) needs refrigeration,  but you'll only need that once. Anyone at the clinic will be able to advise you. Good luck xx

Mrsvdb - good luck! It's good to get started. Keep us posted how you get on xx


----------



## Vixxx

Sarah

Another option to keep drugs cool is the Frio Cooling wallet which doesn't need frozen blocks:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frio-Cooling-Wallet-Large-Red/dp/B00A4EK8HM/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1398800675&sr=8-17&keywords=insulin+cooler

Good luck.


----------



## Sarah151181

Thanks for the advice , I'll wait n see what I find out tomorro at my scan, then I just need to pluck the courage to stick a needle in myself lol

Sarah x


----------



## scribbles

Hi ladies, looks like it's been really busy here!! 

Praise God in the highest for He is truly the creator of miracles!!!! Finally made it to trigger shot and got EC on Friday!!!!!! I'm so happy just to make it this far! I'm very nervous about Friday, scared it's going to hurt and what sedation will be like!!! Can anybody share their experiences?


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Scribble

That's great news that you've passed another hurdle, I deffo feel like we running the grand national, so many hurdles. 

The egg collection is relatively pain free in my experience, the sedation is bizarre as it does disorientate you. I'd deffo take day off work and have something nice planned over weekend as after EC the worst part is waiting to hear fertilisation rates and how they are developing. 

Id be really interested to hear how you find the embroyscope 

Good luck   Babydust to you xoxo


----------



## angelica_wales

Excellent news Scribbles! I've had 2 very different experiences from sedation. My first time I remember it all and was talking to Amanda through the whole thing. The second one I don't remember much at all. It flies by and any pain doesn't last long. You can't drive for a day or so afterwards but you'll get over it very quickly! You'll have the nicest toast you've ever had too    

Good luck! 
xx


----------



## Sarah151181

Well my baseline scan went well n I u led the courage to do my two injections tonight  I've got scan tues n fri so hopefully fri I'll know if we get to do ec the following mon.
My husband is off to North Wales nxt thurs for funeral so wnt be back in time for scan fri so hoping they will stick to the original date of 12 th May for ec otherwise I wnt have any swimmers to fertilise my eggs lol


----------



## Digby74

Hi Everyone,

thanks so much for messages of support and sharing all your news. I find it helps me so much being in touch with others in the same boat, especially as we have never told a soul about our fertility journey (think it would freak some of our family out too much!), so we have to keep it all in and brush off all the usual questions from friends an family-exhausting!

Great to hear some good news and some cycles about to start. I'll keep an eye out to see how everyone gets on. Very excited for you all, let's have some big juicy BFPs soon  

Just want to add that I've had to go away from home both times I was injecting and took a cool box and ice packs with me to keep the Menopur cool. Think it worked ok. On the EC front, I can't remember anything at all from mine, and had no pain at all afterwards, so totally fine process for me. And I swear I was the biggest wimp ever, still am!!Fingers crossed will be same for you all.

AFM am feeling a bit less rock-bottom that last week, still can't believe am back to square one again, but I know from seeing other people's stories that this isn't uncommon so just trying to find some positivity and look ahead now. Have to wait for a bleed, then next period, then hopfully try again from there, so will be end June by then I expect. Just want to fast forward don't you and get on with it. 

Has anyone got any advice on any supplements and stuff that I could try between now and next attempt to get eggs in tip top shape? What's this stuff called DHEA? Any advice gratefully received  

Hope everyone keeps chins up and has good week.

D
xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Sarah - glad you got started! Fingers crossed all goes well for you xx I might see you at the clinic next week 

Digby - glad you're ok. It's awful when you have to start all over again isn't it. It feels like a total waste of time. We're all here for you to let you rant. I kept it from everyone for my first iui but as that ended in mc it was hard to keep it quiet after that. I'm hoping I can keep this FET quiet assuming I get that far (still no LH surge) so I don't get awkward questions or pitiful looks afterwards.  I find it much easier talking to ladies on here. You don't get so many stupid comments! 

Amanda recommended omega 3 for me (I take zita west's vital dha - I order it on amazon) plus oily fish (salmon, mackerel etc.) She said it promotes blood flow and helps implantation. I keep asking if there's anything else and she said just folic acid and omega 3.  Your next cycle will be here before you know it! xx


----------



## scribbles

I survived!! I got 18 eggs but waiting to find out how many are mature but really happy and the whole procedure was fine - I can't remember anything!! 

Digby - hope you're OK! I tried to get fitter between cycles to lower my body fat %. 

Great news Sarah about your baseline scan!! Hope your injections go ok! 

Angelica - the tea and toast were amazing!!


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Ladies!  I haven't been on here in ages!!!

Hope your all doing okay update me with where you all are in your treatment? save me reading back loads of pages lol

Our 2nd try of treatment got put on hold as they found a cyst so they put me on the pill for 6 weeks just got back from mexico and went for a scan and its gone!!! solo happy as feel like we have wasted 6 months!   And was very surprised to hear Yvonne say we could start treatment again that night!!! So I am very pleased we are back in it all.

Sounds like a few of you are bak and forth the clinic at the mo may see you there lol


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Scribbles! Sounds like a great number! How many of those do you get to keep with egg sharing? Hope you get good news and glad you enjoyed the toast! 

Chellelauz - welcome back! It's good that you've got started again! I was at the clinic yesterday picking up drugs. Will be back there on Thursday for my FET.  Hope this cycle goes well for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Angelica, I was at clinic on tuesday for scan and now back again around 14th may for another scan and hopefully FET around 29th May  

Good luck for thursday  
xxx


----------



## Sarah151181

My third day of injections today, I'm on 30 suprecur and 300 menopur.
Today the menopur really stung ;(((
I'm off to west Wales tomorro for first wedding anniversary on sun so have made up the menopur ready to take, just a shame it will be a teetotal weekend lol

Xx


----------



## scribbles

Angelica - I get to keep 9 eggs. Feel really good about do acting my eggs, it's something I've always wanted to do ever since my mum donated hers altusically about 18 years ago. 

We have great news!!  Out if my 9 eggs, 8 were mature and 7 have fertilised!!!! So incredibly happy, I don't want this little bubble if hope to burst!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## angelica_wales

Scribbles - that's excellent news!!  Fingers crossed you get good news for your transfer xx

Sarah - menopur can really sting sometimes can't it! I find it better in my thigh but I know a lot of ladies inject their stomach instead xx


----------



## Sarah151181

Question for u ladies, can u drink alcohol whilst on suprecur n menopur? Have gone through the advice things with them but it doesn't say anything

X Sarah x


----------



## scribbles

Sarah - I was dry and avoided caffeine on our first cycle. This time I've had the odd drink and carried on drinking tea and coffee.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Sarah, congrats on first anniversary.

Regarding alcohol, both my clinics said that a few drinks whilst down regging was fine but no drinking during stimming. Hope this helps. You don't want to regret anything if things don't turned out as planned x


----------



## Sarah151181

Thanks ladies , think I'll leave the drinking to the hubby then 
Hope u all have lovely bank hol wkend  xx


----------



## Digby74

Hi everyone hope all enjoying long weekend. Just a quick note to say ta v much for supplement info and a massive woohoo :  to scribbles ! ! ! Best news in ages to hear about your crop of embies ! Has cheered me up loads to have good news and was thinking of you on Fri. Will keep checking for news. Exciting    
Xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hia Ladies xxx

Hope your all doing well after the bank holidays!

Angelica- Wanted to wish you luck for Thursday for your FET I take it you had your LH surge after all its torture waiting for your body to do what its supposed to do!! Anyhow I hope it all goes well for you and I wish that you get your miracle this time around xxx

Scribbles- Great news about your eggs and brilliant fertilisation rates! See I said things would improve they always do so when are they putting the little embies back? About the question you asked about DHEA I take that theres been a lot of stuff about how it helps older ladies with improvements in egg quality. Its difficult to get hold of in this country and they recommend getting the micronized version as opposed to the normal which is widely available theres is no recommended dosage as such but most say to take 75mg per day (25mg caps three times a day). I cant comment on if its worked for me cos I haven’t done a cycle since I started taking them but I guess we’ll see come autumn when I cycle again. Good luck for your ET let us know how it goes xxx


Sara- how are you doing on the menopur? I was awful on it full on hormones, irrational, crying all the time was on pretty high dose so am telling myself it was that and not me. When do you have your scan to see how your follies are growing?xxx

Chellelauz- Great to hear your back cycling sometimes hard to get back on the bicycle so to speak its taken me nearly 18 months to feel ok enough to contemplate doing it all again cos things went badly for us the last time I guess I am just afraid it’ll happen again. But I guess that’s just me being glass half empty I need to kick myself up the backside sometimes!xxx

Hi to everyone I have missed I am hopeless keeping up where you all are in your cycles! I am wishing you all luck and baby dust xxx


----------



## Sarah151181

I hit a wall with the jabs last night, I bled and bruised  am on 300 menopur and have finally hit side effects, am tired and hungry all the time plus thirsty n keep needing to pee which is annoying me, I keep crying lol and am full of wind unfortunately for my hubby lol!
I've got scan today do hope I've made some progress

X Sarah x


----------



## scribbles

Sarah - bless you, I think we all get one misfire injection per cycle, I've still got the bruise! Keep drinking lots of water and take care of yourself.

Angelica - good luck for Thursday!!

Chelle - well done getting back on the cycling roller coaster, it's very brave to get back on after a fall x

Digby - glad we could help

AFM, our 7 embies are growing well and having ET tomorrow (can't believe I'm writing that!) and just hoping they are all ready for tomorrow! Can't wait to have Tish and Tosh back inside me!! Having proper AF pains and terrified I'm going to bleed before tomorrow!! This journey doesn't get any easier!


----------



## angelica_wales

Little miss - yep got my surge on Thursday last week and of course since then I've been paranoid that I didn't actually ovulate! I've been on cyclogest since saturday and prednisolone and clexane since Sunday.  Worse side effects from the cyclogest than I remember from previous attempts but for now at least I'm not getting insomnia from the steroids  

Sarah - the smaller doses of menopur don't hurt as much - it seems to hurt more the more liquid there is. I was on 375 and it hurt 90% of the time. I had some lovely bruising from hitting blood vessels! I'd love to see say it gets better but I think it's more a case of getting used to it. I had many mornings running around the bedroom swearing like a trooper! The side effects of menopur are horrid too... Not much longer now xx

Scribbles - good luck tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on xx

Hope the rest of you are doing well xx


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi All

Good to see everyone progressing well, sorry no personals!!

Im on 375 of Menopur and cant believe how good I feel, my last 2 cycles were with IVF Wales and I was on 450 and believe me I felt it, I had my first follicle scan yesterday and as I've had few symptoms I was convinced it wasn't working, lo and behold at my scan my follies are developing nicely and it was explained to me how anything over 375 is not proven to make a difference to follicle development. 

For me this is just another example of how IVF Wales treatment is akin to Battery Farming and just makes me realise how by paying for it the care has been better and more tailored to my unexplained diagnosis!! I am really hoping this cycle will work for me and I feel really positive, I am having intralipids this cycle too, so fingers and toes crossed!!!

Big hugs to you all


----------



## angelica_wales

Sounds good mrsvdb!  Do you know when EC is likely to be?


----------



## scribbles

Sounds promising Mrsvdb! Fingers crossed that this is your cycle!

Now PUPO with one 5AA and 4AB blasts on board!! OTD is 20th May so keeping everything crossed that Tish and Tosh cling on!


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow Scribbles what great quality Blasts! Got everything crossed for you! Assuming everything goes to plan for me tomorrow our OTD's will be pretty close xx


----------



## scribbles

Just so relieved that we got this far!! Feeling oddly serene haha! 

Got everything crossed for you Angelica!!


----------



## Sarah151181

I had my scan yesterday and also have quite a few follicles as well most are decent size with some a bit smaller but hopefully they'll catch up, I've got a scan on fri and then will know if ec will be mon or weds next week.

X Sarah x


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Ladies 

Scribbles good luck with tish and tosh they sound perfect well done xxx

Sarah 

We deffo are cycling together lol I had scan yesterday some of mine small but some of good size, scan Friday EC early next week, arghh lots of PMA here and send some to you all, 2014 will be our year


----------



## Sarapd

Great news Scribbles. Were you there around lunchtime? I was there having my scratch and intralipids done. Had a bit of a funny turn after the scratch and after the cannula had been put in my hand. Still feeling a but strange now but have been dashing around taking my mum to her hospital appointment so I think it's a quiet night in with the cat.
Good luck tomorrow Angelica.
Sarah and Mrsvdb - eat plenty of protein to get your follies growing.
Hello to anyone I've missed.
Sara. xx


----------



## Digby74

Hi everyone, glad to see lots of happy news 








Congrats scribbles on being pupo, very exciting! Roll on otd! 
And great to hear about follies doing nicely too !

Angelica massive good luck for tomorrow xxx

Lots of baby dust, may May bring some bumper BFPs 

D xxx


----------



## scribbles

Thanks all!! Hope your injections and scans are going well!! 

Sarah - yes I was there this lunchtime! I was in room 1. Hope you're feeling better now? I felt very weird after having the EC antibiotics injected!!


----------



## chellelauz

Good luck Angelica


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Good luck Angelica hope everything goes well today!xxx 

And congratulations Scribbles on being pupo!xxx


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Sarah

I'm really interested to hear about the intralipids Please? How are you having them at same time as scratch? I'm having mine before egg collection I think, not really sure, I just asked for them as I want to throw everything at this cycle.

Have you had them before, how did you feel after them

Sorry for all the questions I am just curious.

Thanks xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Sarah
I'm not sure why I'm having them this early - I had them same day as EC before but it's what Amanda recommended this time.  She's also recommended them in another 4-6 weeks. I think it 'so to really dampen down my immune system as that seems to be my problem. I felt absolutely fine after them.
Don't think I've really shed much light on things for you sorry.
Hope all goes ok for you.
Sara. xx


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Sara

Useful information, thanks for sharing xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Well ladies I am officially PUPO again!

My one frostie thawed beautifully into a lovely 4ba blast and is now safely back on board.  OTD 21st May 

xx


----------



## scribbles

That's great news Angelica!! Sounds like you have a great quality embryo to nurture and testing the day after me!! Hope your little snuggles in and holds on tight so you get your BFP!!


----------



## Sarah151181

That's fab news  
I'm back for another scan tomorro and then should know wen ec will be, struggling again today with aches boobs stinking headaches and twinges in my ovary areas, these drugs are really starting to fight me lol but it will be worth it  

X Sarah x


----------



## Digby74

Angelica wonderful news! Am chuffed for you    

Sarah good luck for scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone else OK. Friday tomorrow thank god.

D xxx


----------



## chellelauz

Good luck everyone!!! the 2 ww is horrible but exciting!!!! fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## caro82

Good luck Angelica and Scribbles! My fingers are crossed for you both


----------



## scribbles

Hope you're all doing OK and everyone who had a scan today got some good news!

I'm feeling very naughty as I just had a HPT to check if the trigger shot was out and got BFN so hoping the next time I test that it'll be a BFP for real and not the trigger!! Was actually pleased to see a negative haha!!


----------



## angelica_wales

scribbles - don't get into the POAS routine too early!  It's only 2 days since your transfer   loads of time to wait yet!

Sarah and Mrsvdb - How did you get on today? Any news on when EC is booked for?  Not many more days of jabs now...

chellelauz - how are you doing? How are the drugs treating you?  

Sara, Caro, littlemiss, digby - hope you're all doing well - At least it's the weekend (even if it's going to rain!)

xx


----------



## chellelauz

Drugs not treating me good at mo, I'm just really down about everything don't know whether its just cos my body don't know whats happening or cos my hormones r everywhere I'm upset then angry then upset then angry!!!! arrrggghhhhh   but at least I'm doing something again so i can't moan too much! 

Not got many friends tbh and arguing with the wife all the time so no one to talk to really which makes it even worse then!


----------



## Sarah151181

Scan went well some good size I think one was 22mm n some smaller, was planning ec for mon but Jodie just rang to say they want to delay til weds to give small follicles a better chance.
I'm struggling again today had rubbish night sleep so uncomfortable as my boobs feel like they are huge  just feeling down really, it didn't help that dh said not to get my hopes up  I've been the sensible 50/50 one all along n have decided to be positive now n now he's being 50/50 bout the outcome!!!
My boss wanted the phone number for crgw yesterday to ask their advice for wen I'm back at work but I didn't give it to her coz I've got a feeling they just wanted to interfere as I know what they are like!

Just need this low mood to go now xx


----------



## angelica_wales

we're here for you chellelauz!  It's such a rollercoaster ride isn't it... You can come on here and vent as much as you like  

Sarah - sounds good about the follies - not much longer now and you'll be off the horrible menopur (and on to cyclogest!).  I never get sore (.)(.) apart from when using high dose menopur - it disappears during the 2ww for me and then I'm worrying that something has gone wrong!  It will get better soon and it will all be worth it!  You have to remember that your DH doesn't want to get his hopes up either - it's a defense mechanism - Men are just insensitive sometimes!  Not sure why your boss would treat you any differently (!) but it's good that they know and are supportive - much easier than hiding it from them. Keep up the PMA.  You've still got the 2ww to come xx


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Ladies

Whoop egg collection Monday and over 16 follies wowser.  Yvonne told me to drink lots and get a few protein shakes in just in case of ohss after EL. 

Had my intralipids today and an buzzing with positivity! 

So nice quiet weekend with dog walking and protein eating on cards. 

Sarah chin up honey. I prescribe some comedy tv and TLC off hubbie have a nice weekend together and start Monday with lots of baby dust. Oh I been finding hot water bottle really helps with tummy after injections anytime really. I took mine into office yesterday lol 

Congrats on being Pupo Angelica and scribbles

And lots of PMA for us all, easier said I know, but this fertility battle is a struggle and we are all warriors xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

that's great news mrsvdb!  Have a good weekend and good luck for Monday xx


----------



## scribbles

Chelle - the Menopur moods!! They're rotten but it is just the drugs driving you loopy! I cried, screamed, threw stuff that even the dog wS scared of me!!!

Sarah - good idea about not giving the boss the number, none of his business! Good news about your follies!!im sure your DH is just trying  to protect you and doesn't want you upset. 

Mrsvdb - great news!!! Yay!!!!

Angelica - I did give myself a slap on the wrists but I just wanted to know if the trigger was gone haha!! DH will go nuts haha!


----------



## Sarah151181

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I think I'm going to chill out n keep my mind busy  am hoping for a wet Sunday so I can stay in my pj's and watch films all day lol how lazy xx


----------



## angie5507

Hi all ..  you guy's don't know me but I feel like I know you all and your journeys I don't ever write anything because I have yet to start treatment for ivf at crgw  so just doing a bit of background reading really. 
I wanted to say Sarah 151181 I am not sure where you are currently working but they should no way be asking for the clinics contact details if they feel you may need support then there are correct policies and procedures to go through your manager is over stepping the line and should know better. Read your policies and procedures and HR to seek clarification.  
I am a union rep


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi,
Don't worry I didn't give any details I know they have sneaky motives for wanting the details lol!
We have no policies in place to deal with ivf so I think they were panicking until I told them to treat me no differently to any other pregnant woman.
X Sarah x


----------



## scribbles

Afternoon all! Hope we are all having a good weekend.  I'm an emotional wreck at the moment! I'm 4dp5dt and not feeling a thing! I expected to see some spotting by now or at least had a twinge but everything is back to normal! I've sobbed at least twice today and got it into my head that it hasn't worked!!  I know it's too early for anything but this rollercoaster never stops!! I'm so tired at the moment but it's down to being stressed and having so much going on.  I'm trying to get the motivation to do my open university assignment right now but seem to have found my way onto here! I'm doing a law degree through the OU and it's usually a good distraction but I can't get my head into it now!

Angelica - you must be 3dp now? How are you feeling?


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi scribbles - why does time move so slowly in the 2ww!?  yep I'm 3dp6dt. Feeling emotional and got a headache but nothing to write home about! I put the emotions down to lack of patience! Still a long way to go...

Hi Angie - when are you hoping to start? You're in good hands with CRGW  


Hope everyone else is making the most of the weekend xx


----------



## angie5507

Well angelica we have an appointment this Thursday but I'm hoping to start after my holiday. Off to Egypt at the end of July. I 've had a tough week had to tell the in laws to leave me alone they don't know about the IVF but every time I see them they ask "when are you going to have some babies" Really insensitive! especially since they know i've had the ectopic  I finally lost my temper so I am officially avoiding them all until after the treatment. Don't need the extra pressure.
Sorry about the mini rant.

Hope you are all well and have had a good weekend.


----------



## scribbles

Oh Angie, that's awful that your inlaws are pestering you! How massively insensitive after everything you've been through xxxxx

I caved in again and did a FRER and got a BFP!!!!!!! I'm fairly sure it's not my trigger as I'm 5dp5dt. Just hope my little beans have snuggled in and there for the long haul!! Love my Tish and Tish so much already!!! 

Have a great week ladies xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow Scribbles! A very early BFP!! Could be both of them! Congratulations - I hope the line gets stronger and stronger for you until OTD xx


----------



## scribbles

Thanks Angelica! How are you doing and your little embie?


----------



## angelica_wales

Still hanging in there. Very crampy today but put that down to the cyclogest. Not feeling very positive but your news gives me hope  xx


----------



## scribbles

Big hugs xxxx that cyclogest is the devil!


----------



## Sarah151181

Definately ec weds  
Got to do the pregnyl tonight just going to be paranoid bout doing it dead on 10:30 lol then see what happens weds  

Xsarahx


----------



## scribbles

That's great news Sarah!! Good luck with your trigger shot!! It's a really exciting step in the whole process!


----------



## mrsvdb

Had egg collection yesterday got 18 eggs yeah!!!! Had the call 13 fertilised. Great news they now in embryoscope yeah. But I am tearful emotional wreck and still feel tender after yesterday so another lazy day with paracetamol for me xxx


----------



## Sarah151181

Mrsvdb that's fab news, I dnt think I'll have that many eggs but hoping I'll have enough to result in a bfp (trying to be positive  ) 
I'm bit nervous about the discomfort afterwards, I'm still struggling with emotions today, I have good and bad days and unfortunately weighed myself yesterday lol not good have put on half stone since I was on norhisterone and now the jabs'
Have my injection free day today and actually think I'm going to miss them lol
Fingers crossed your embies do their job  

Xsarahx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news mrsvdb! 

Sarah - you'll be fine! There's not much discomfort afterwards.A hot water bottle and paracetamol will sort it out. Enjoy your jab free day and good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## scribbles

Mrsvdb - fantastic result!!!! Well done!!! You must be so pleased!! Hope you're feeling better soon and recovered enough for ET xxxx

Sarah - I was thinking if you at 2230 yesterday!! Fingers crossed for you tomorrow! I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine and all your hard work making eggies will pay off xxxx you're on so many hormones and going through something very stressful so no wonders pure emotional!!! Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah151181

Well we had 8 eggs that all matured nicely, they did icsi with half and have left the other half to do it on their own so everything looks good so far, just wait for the phone call tomorro and the et sat or mon hopefully 

Xsarahx


----------



## scribbles

That's great news Sarah!! Hope you're feeling OK after EC xxxxx fingers crossed your eggies and spermie a get jiggy tonight and you have loads of embryos tomorrow!!


----------



## Emerald76

Hi all.  Hope your all well.. I have a question which I'm hoping some of u can answer for me.    I had ivf in January.  Used menopur 375 dose and got 7 eggs.  Only 4 fertilised and only one made it to day 5.  I had a chemical preg)))). I'm now just starting this round and they have put me on gonal f 375 dose.    They are hoping for maybe a couple more eggs and better quality but I'm so worried it'll go the other way and I end up with 0 eggs at the end.    Have any of u ladies had better results with gonal f. Or better with menopur.  Soz for post being long winded x


----------



## scribbles

Emerald - I started Gonal F on my last cycle to make all my follicles grow at the same rate as well as taking Menopur. I got 18 eggs in the end, so it worked for me!


----------



## Sarah151181

Just had the call, all 8 have fertilised so the icsi and ivf were equally a success!
Got to wait for sat morning to find out if they'll be transferred sat or mon


----------



## Emerald76

Thank u for positive info on gonal f.  In on day 3 of stimming tonight.    Got first scan on tues so will be anxious until then.    Good luck to everyone cycling this month    Hope its a lucky month for all x


----------



## scribbles

That's amazing news Sarah!! You must be so happy!!!


----------



## Sarah151181

Thanks scribbles, I was so worried they wouldn't fertilise so was very pleased when they told me 
Hope you are doing well ? X


----------



## angelica_wales

That's fantastic news Sarah!


----------



## Sarah151181

Thanks Angelica  x


----------



## Sarah151181

After et how long do you have to wait to do a test?
Also how long after ec do you take the suppositories and tablets for? I'm on utylogest (or something like that) 3 a day and the progynova twice a day, they gave me enuf for two wks but it works out I might only have enough until 7 days after et so what happens then?
I'm off to Rhodes to friends wedding a few days after otd so will be hoping I'll be unable to drink the all inclusive cocktails and not be able to go on the water slides lol


----------



## scribbles

Otd is about 14 days after ET Sarah, they give you a HPT to take home. 
I think you take the tablets and bum bullets until 12 weeks or at least until your body is able to sustain the pregnancy. 
I would give the clinic a call and ask for more meds x hope you're feeling better after EC xxx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey guys just a quick question  

What day would I be doing my trigger shot I'm doing FET is it the day before or a few days before?

Hope everyone is ok!?  Im finding it much harder this time around, thought it would be a lot easier!

Been for a scan and lining is nice and thin so now I am on the progynova and got another scan next friday excited and nervous!! 

Angelica I know exactly how u feel its zoo hard to be positive isn't it!!!  Im trying not to get excited cos it will be harder if its a BFN.  not long till ur  test date? r u waiting until OTD?


----------



## angelica_wales

Sorry can't help you Chellelauz - I had a natural FET so no trigger for me. OTD IS 21st - I've already tested and got BFN's so far. I had some pink spotting on Wednesday and have had some brown when I wipe. I've been told to start gestone too even though this is a natural cycle. I guess it could be implantation bleeding but not too hopeful right now but for now I'm still here xx


----------



## chellelauz

aawwww no   u shouldn't test early though its so much harder if u test early! I know its easier said than done but they give us a date for a reason   lol I tested a few days early last time and I gonna deffo wait till OTD this time can't put myself through that again! x

Was hoping and praying for u, theres still time though u never know!!!!


----------



## magz1

hi girls, i hope u dont mind me jumping on, i`ve been here a couple of times x2 fresh cycles and x1 fet which resulted in my baby. this is my last round of ivf has i`m 45 now so my eggs are old to say the least. i start on monday with noristerone with egg collection penciled in for 9th june. 
angelica its still early to be testing yet, i really hope you get your dream, i`ve watched you on here and the over 40`s thread for a long time now and your so supportive and inspirational to others.
hi to scribbles,chellelauz,sara151181, sarapd, mrs vdb, emerald and anyone i`ve missed.
magz xxxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi magz 

Welcome back! Thanks for your kind words -  made me well up in the hairdressers while reading it  

It's been a while since I've seen you on here. Glad you're having one last go. This will be the one!

I hate norethisterone but at least it means you're starting again.  Good luck and keep us posted on progress xx


----------



## Sarah151181

Had call from clinic this morning, all 8 embryos are all doing as well as each other so they can't pick out which two are the best, they want to do transfer mon so that we have another 48 hours to see if any do better than others so this will be a day 5 transfer, surely it's a good sign if they are all still doing well and none have got worse than others? X


----------



## Digby74

Hi everyone, just hopped on to do a bit of stalking!

Great news about the bumper crops of embies for Mrsdv and Sarah! Well done you, great stuff! 

Scribbles, sooooo exciting....can't wait to hear official news on OTD!

Angelica, got everything crossed for you    don't give up, not over yet  

Will check in and catch up next week.

AFM-have been very down lately, can't seem to get a grip. Not helping that I have no idea where I am in my cycle and so no idea of when we can try again. I'm usually so regular so am confused. After we had our cycle cancelled on day 8 of stims, three weeks ago, I still haven't had a withdrawal bleed. I had a bit of brown stuff (soz TMI!) 10 days after stopping drugs, but not a proper bleed. Then since then I've been showing some signs of ovulating with a lot of EWCM over several days (soz again!), which is odd if I haven't had withdrawal bleed isn't it. 

So now 3 weeks since we stopped drugs and no bleed and no idea where I am in cycle. Hmmpphh. Nothing ever simple eh. Any advice welcomed. Not rung the clinic yet. To be honest I never find them very helpful over the phone and can't find the ooomphh to ring them and ask the milion questions I want to ask. Nobody from the clinic has contacted me since cancelled cycle to talk things through and plan a way forward. I was too upset on the day to take anything in, and thought that they may have got in touch with me but seems not. Feel like I've been left hanging. Oh well will try and ring them next week. Oops, seem to be going on a bit....time for bed I think....


----------



## magz1

Angelic a thank you, let's hope it's the one for both of us.
Scribbles when's your official test date lets hope it's still a bop
Digby74 sorry your feeling so down, u should ring the clinic, they mite be waiting for u to ring. They are the best people to ask for advice about them type of things.
Sara151181, that's great news, good luck for Monday
Hi everyone else on this bright sunny Sunday, hope u all have a good day 
Magzxxxxxx


----------



## magz1

Scribbles meant to say bfp sorry x


----------



## caro82

Hi all, not been around much since wallowing in self pity! 
Good luck to everyone currently cycling, looking forward to some bfp updates to regain some positivity.
Hi Digby,  We seem to be at the same stage and both having messed up cycles, for me though I had the withdrawal bleed 2 weeks ago, then I spotted a bit last weds and now ive woken up this morning to some more spotting! No idea what is going on or when I will be able to start my next cycle. I was told to ring on day one of my cycle so I don't think you should expect a call, though it would be nice if they did!


----------



## scribbles

Magz - welcome back!! Fingers crossed this is the last and best cycle ever !

Angelica - it's still early and doesn't FET sometimes take longer to implant? Keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Sarah - how did ET go?

Digby and Caro - for what it's worth, after our last cycle was cancelled I had a very light, weird period with very dark stringy bits (sorry TMI!!). Then it took nearly 6 weeks for my period to show up. Give the clinic a call for a follow up appointment? 

Digby - it's understandable that you're feeling low, it's so stressful and scary and worrying anyway before hormones are added to the mix!!!! Sending hugs xxxxxx

AFM - got another BFP today and it's OTD tomorrow so taking that as a good sign!!! Other than feeling a bit tired and a few sharp pains from one side, I'm feeling good! Got used to the cyclogest finally!!!! Can't wait to open the envelope of mystery tomorrow!!!! 
Does anyone know when I'm likely to get my first scan at the clinic?


----------



## Jess81

Scribbles, 
couldn't read and run! Congrats hun... yes you will normaly have a scan 3 weeks later at 8 weeks and then the 2nd one at 10 weeks. Although for some reason i had mine at 7 weeks and then 9 weeks. 

hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi scribbles, fab news on the bfp!!!
Et went well, out of the 8 6had stopped growing but two had got to early blastocyst and they did the assisted hatching as my eggs had been a bit tough for the dperm wen icsi was done. 
Just hoping one or both implant as we have no frosties to fall back on.
Our otd is 1st June which is good as I'm off work then 

One silly question can I have a bath once et is done even if it's only a warm bath?
I'm off work til next tues so am going to take it easy and then wen I am back at work nxt wk I will not be putting myself at risk ( I work in operating theatres, so lots of lifting and X-ray)

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations on being PUPO Sarah! You only need one good one so fingers crossed for you xx I understand you shouldn't have a bit Bath or go swimming due to the risk of infection after EC but best to check with the clinic

Scribbles - that's fantastic news!  The next couple of weeks waiting will feel like an eternity...

AFM - I've been bleeding quite constantly since saturday. Mostly brown when I wipe but it's getting heavier.  I spoke to Amanda on Sunday to ask if I could stop the gestone which I started after spotting on Wednesday as I'm assuming it's just delaying the inevitable but she told me to keep going until tomorrow because it's not bright red,  and if it's a BFN tomorrow they'll accept that result.  If was BFN this morning so assume that's it.  I'm OK with it at the moment though.  Just need to work out what's going on. I thought this one might have a chance as it was from the batch that gave me my last BFP. Back to the drawing board and spending more money!


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi everyone

Had transfer Saturday with 2 blasts on board. Am in meltdown emotionally.  Had today off but be glad to go to work tomorrow to try and take my mind off things.  Arghh having a real pity party and feel so emotional. Early night and new day tomorrow.  

Good luck everyone xxx on this roller coaster xxx


----------



## mrsvdb

Any tips on some activities to pass the time ladies. What you been up to. I'm finding hard in nice weather as everything involves alcohol. So any tips, good books anyythhingggggg to save my sanity lol


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi can I join you ladies please
Mrsvdb I'm about to start my 2nd cycle at CRGW & I think the whole thing is full of emotion. Fingers crossed for you.
We had an app on Saturday & I am starting the suprecure on Wednesday so it was mega quick & I was so shocked Amanda let me start pretty much straight away! Excited but scared & not looking forward to EC as it was awful last time but I am prepared to do anything which will hopefully result in a precious little one. 

Good luck every one x


----------



## Sarah151181

Mrsvdb I had two blasts transferred today, I'm on leave til a wk tues so going to hopefully have few nice days out if weather is dry lol just try n take my mind of it as I have hidden my test away lol, hope ur ok? X


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations on being PUPO mrsvdb. If you're in to puzzle games I recommend 2048 to pass some time. Renovating my kitchen helped me cope but that is a bit extreme! 

Welcome charlotte! Keep us posted how you get on


----------



## scribbles

Angelica - I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding. I hope beyond hope that your luck will turn tomorrow xxxx massive hugs xxxxxx

Sarah - come on your two blasties!!! If I had pom poms, I'd be waving them for them both singing: 
B L BLASTIES!!! B L BLASTIES!!!

Mrsvdb - congrats with being PUPO!! I've been studying my degree course to take my mind off it and it defo made time go quicker (something to do with impending assignment deadlines haha!!). 

Charlotte - welcome and good luck on your cycle!!! Great that you can start straight away!!! At least you know what to expect this time round, but from your signature, it's sounds like you've been through the mill already!!! Fingers crossed this is your lucky cycle!!!


----------



## Charlotte022

Scribbles congrats on your BFP xxx


----------



## scribbles

Thanks Charlotte!!! It's all a bit surreal today!!


----------



## magz1

hi all, angelica, I`m so sorry hun, will say a prayer for you that it does change but you know your body. 
scribbles yhay well done on your BFP.
Mrs dvb congrats on being pupo
sara, it only takes one and you have x2 blasts in there, goodluck
charlotte, I begin injections hopefully next Tuesday with EC week of 9th june, so maybe we will be cycling the same time.
magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Official BFN this morning but it's what I expected so I'm fine. Follow up booked for 9th June  xx


----------



## Emerald76

Today I feel like total crap.  I've been injecting with gonal f 375 since Wednesday.  Had scan earlier and only 3 follicles.  They want me to start menopur 375 from tonight and another scan Friday.  At this point in January I was only using menopur 375 and after 7 days I had about 9 follies.    So gutted.  I feel so down about it.  Has anyone been through the same thing and things changed for you?  The nurse did mention that if the menopur starts growing more follies then the ones that are 10mm now will probably be no good


----------



## Emerald76

Congrats on your bfp scribbles.  I love to see bfp's on crgw cyclers.    I can't see your name on your post from earlier Hun but sorry for the bfn.  X


----------



## Sarapd

Magz - great to hear you're trying again. 

Scribbles - Congratulations! 

Charlotte - welcome back. I remember you from last year.

Hope everyone else is ok.  I know I've forgotten loads of people.

Sara. xx


----------



## Ldt1979

Hi, Im new to this site so trying to work it all out but Im currently under going IVF at CRGW.  Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Sara how are you? 

Magz think I'm about 2weeks behind you as my EC is approx 23rd June but i hope we can support each other through our cycles at CRGW

Angelic a sorry to hear about your BFN

On change.org I have started a petition to give Ivf ladies the right to paid leave the link is in the Ivf thread for all of you that are interested x


----------



## Sparkle_

Hello ladies, 

Currently started treatment at CRGW, day 5 today of injections, scan tomorrow to see how I'm doing. EC week of next week! Short protocol 

Congrats on your bfp xx 

Sorry to hear of your bfn xx 

Good luck to you all  x


----------



## Digby74

Hi Everyone,

bit of a mixed bag of news we've got this week isn't it.

Angelica I'm so sorry, have been rooting for you. You sound like such an incredibly strong and inspiring person.  

Emerald really hope it's better news at your next scan, so hard to keep positive isn't it. You never know though, the menopur may kick your eggies into action. Keep us posted, nothing's over yet. 

Caro seems like we are in same place at moment. Still waiting for AF..... yawn. I was totallhy unprepared how utterly floored with disappointment I was to have my cycle cancelled, I think we psych ourselves so much and know we can't assume it will all go to plan, but not even to get out of starting blocks left me reeling this time. Also realised I don't think I was over the failed FET earlier in the year, think I needed to do some more grieving which I hope I've now got out of my system.  Must admit I've been quite pathetic for weeks and lost all faith, and only now feel a bit more like my old self and ready to find some PMA.

And so to the good news.....

Scribbles whooooppeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! So utterly over the moon for you. This is what we all need, a lovely big BFP to keep us going!!! Fabulous.    

Sarah and Mrsvdb-wonderful news that you are both PUPO, very exciting. Awful 2ww time warp but do try and stay as relaxed as you possibly can and visualise those little gems nestling in.

Will keep checking in on everyone. Hi to everone else. 

Dxxx


----------



## Tulip77

Hi! Can I join you CRGW ladies please?  I've been following for a while on and off but though I'd take the plunge and post now that we've started treatment.  
We're on day 2 of DR for IVF/ICSI and haven't done this before so it's all new.  Baseline scan is booked for 2nd June.

It feels really exciting to be taking action and the first injection went quite well but today's wasn't so good. Any tips for the injections?  Also, what's the consensus on least painful site - tummy or thigh?

Hi Ldt1979! How far into your cycle are you? Are our timelines similar?

Xx


----------



## Sparkle_

Hi Tulip77, 

I numb the area first (just underneath the belly button) with ice then pitch the fat area and inject, you can't feel a thing as it's all numb! So much easier! 

Good luck xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Started DR this morning it still hasn't sunk in that I am doing another round of it! X


----------



## Ldt1979

Hi Tulip77, I had my egg collection today, total of 14.  7 ICSI and 7 IVF, just had a call to say 6 out of the 7 for ICSI were mature enough for injection so waiting update tomorrow morning.  This is also my first try and so far I've been quite lucky with side effects etc so I hope all is the same for you, keep me posted. Xxx


----------



## Ldt1979

Sorry forgot to say about my injections.... A couple of times it was a little painful but I flicked the area I was going to inject and then pinched the area and popped in the needle.... Did it different side each morning. Xx


----------



## pollita

Hi ladies!

I am sort of new to CRGW - I went to one of their open evenings over 2 years ago but have been trying by different methods since then. I'm currently in my 6th 2ww and fed up of it not working, so have booked an initial consultation and fertility tests at CRGW for May 29th. Scared but excited to finally be getting things started properly!

Looking forward to joining you all!


----------



## Tulip77

Thanks very much for the tips Sparkle and Ldt - must have really helped because pain-free injection today! 
Did get a reaction at the injection site after the injection though - intense itching for 45 mins with a swelling and red rash.  Cleared up completely in a couple of hours, not sure if this is normal?  I'm really sensitive to loads of things, just hoping this isn't going to be a problem.  I've emailed pics to clinic to ask for advice and dr google seems to suggest it isn't uncommon.  Has anyone else had this kind of thing?

Congrats on your 14 lovely eggs Ldt, that's brilliant!  Looking forward to hearing your news in the next few days

Hope your scan went well Sparkle

Hi Charlotte and Magz, sounds like we might be on similar timelines

Welcome Pollita! (Given that this is my second post ever, I'm probably not qualified to be on the welcome committee, but the sentiment is heartfelt)

Hi to everyone else! 

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi tulip - when I first started buserelin I had a big itchy patch of red that spread over a huge part of my leg  which burnt like hell! As the days went on it didn't react as much and now I don't react at all.  The clinic told me it could happen and should get better and they were right. Hope it gets better soon xx 

It's got busy on here! Welcome to all of the newbies!


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies xxx

Welcome all the newbies   

Just dropped in to say a huge congratulations to Scribbles! Wonderful news! I knew as soon as you siad about your fertilisation rates that this was gonna be your cycle!! see slow start= brilliant results a case of the hare and the rabbit! xxx

Angelica I am very sorry to hear of your BFN especially as it was from your BFP batch must be hard but I see your a strong lady and picking yourself up and dusting yourself off already! what a women!! sending you my love xxx

No news with me ATM gonna have a SA done next week see how OH swimmers are doing now hes been on his vit regime for a few months. The outcome will determine how son we head back to CRGW if it good we will wait until autumn if the news is not so good it will be immediately either was am resigned to the fact that we will be back cycling.

Lots of love hugs and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi little miss hopeful - thanks for your kind words. What can we do except pick ourselves up and move on! I've had my tears but they don't solve anything... Hope the SA results are good and you can try the old fashioned way for a while   xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Welcome Tulip We will probably see each other at the clinic, every time I see some one at CRGW is wonder if it's one of the lovely ladies here, if you see a brunette lady with a designer handbag & a 6ft9 man you know it's us (I'm bag mad!).

AFM hot flushes have been milder than I remember & headaches have only been mild so far (fingers crossed it stays that way) I'm off to see Mcbusted tomorrow with my mum, aunt & cousin so they will all be asking how I am.


----------



## pollita

Could anyone shed any light on what I can expect at my very first appointment? When I called to make an appointment the receptionist said to look on the website but expect blood to be taken, but I'm not sure where i'm meant to be looking on the website! I had a look on the 'Price List' and saw that the initial consultation was pelvic scan and SA (not applicable to me as I don't have any sperm   ) but then I also noticed the 'Fertility Investigation' package is the same but also the AMH test which I want to ask for.

This is so new to me and I'm excited but scared at the same time. I hate needles but I'll bear the blood test as long as they don't mind some tears! Even more scared of the bill of all the tests and consults before I even get started!


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi pollita

I found this on the website http://www.crgw.co.uk/information.php?t=Overview-of-Consultations&s=Treatment-&-Services&id=70. This tells you what to expect. Good luck!

I'm sure you'll get over your fear of needles once you start treatment (assuming you need to inject). I still don't like blood tests and can't look at the needles when someone else is doing it but no problem doing them myself!


----------



## Ldt1979

Evening all.

Glad you had a pain free injection today Tulip, I had a little itching but no rash (that I'm aware of as I used to do it first thing then be straight out the door to work), but my belly is black and blue.

Pollita, at my first apt I had a scan and my OH had his semen analysed, I don't think we had blood tests until the first seps apt.

Had a call from CRGW this morning and I have 12 fertilised eggs.  Just waiting for a call Sat am to see if I'm going in.

X


----------



## angelica_wales

Great result ldt1979!!


----------



## magz1

Hi all, gosh it has been busy on here,
Angelic a, so sorry for your bfn I really was rooting for you, i can't believe how strong you are and you'll never realise how inspirational you are to us women on here. 
Ltd1979, well done you on your bumper crop, good luck for Saturday
Poll iota, at our initial appointment I had pelvic exam and the blood test including AMH and dh had sample done.
Charlotte022, good that you only having mild side effects, hope mc busted was good.
Tulip77 hope the injections are still going well.
Scribbles, how are you, bet you still can't believe it.
Sarapd, thanks when you getting back on this mad train again?
Hi to dingy, emerald, little miss hopeful & sparkle hope you all ok. Hi to anyone I've missed
Magz xxxxxxx


----------



## Emerald76

Well been for my second follicle scan.  Not good as still only 3 follicles. They recommended cancelling the cycle.  Going by the cycle we had in January we had 9 eggs, of wich 4 fertilised and 1 made it to day 5.  We have decided to have iui Monday or tues as we have 3 follies.  X


----------



## angelica_wales

I got a BFP with my first IUI  - Fingers crossed the IUI approach is successful for you Emerald xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Emerald glad that you can do iui & the cycle isn't completely wasted fingers crossed for you

LTD that's amazing that you have 12! Hopefully some for you to freeze as we'll 

Mags Mcbusted were good but I suffered with swollen ankles & terrible hot flushes so feet are still not recovered! How are you? 

Angelica sorry to read of your BFN hope you are taking care of yourself

Hello to everyone else I hope that you are all doing ok? X


----------



## chellelauz

Gosh it is much busier on here  

I always look around at people in the clinic wondering who's who!!! lol Along with pinch all the butterscotch biscuits too  

Been for my second scan since starting treatment and my lining is so called perfect as Yvonne says lol does anyone else find Yvonne a funny one?  

Anyway we have FET this Friday and we are putting 2 back this time!! thats providing they thaw ok of course so fingers crossed!!!  

Im not sure if test date is 2 weeks or less or more for FET anyone shed any light on that? x


----------



## pollita

Thanks for the help, everyone! Very much appreciated.

I hope to join this thread properly in the not-too-distant future, as long as they have good news for me at my initial consultation on Thursday!


----------



## scribbles

Hi ladies!

Crikey, it got busy on here!! Good luck to all the new ladies on your cycles xx

Little Miss Hopeful. - thank you!! We are over the moon!! It doesn't feel real yet! The midwife phoned me a few days ago and I felt like I should have been taking notes to give to someone else haha!! Back at CRGW on the 9th for a scan, can't wait!!!

Angelica - how are you doing? Hope you're ok xxx 

Magz - thanks,I'm still POAS as it hadn't sunk in yet!! Haha!

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## caro82

Congrats scribbles! Enjoy every minute!

Good luck all current cyclers, it seems busy right now. Hopefully will join you next month!


----------



## magz1

Hi all, hope all well with everyone.
Scribbles I pops until I had 1st scan lol
Arm just waiting for af now
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle_

Hello ladies, 

Congratulations scribbles! 
Good luck to everyone else xx 

I've got EC tomorrow, so nervous! Hope I'm asleep & don't feel any pain! 

Has anyone had EC at CRGW..... Were you asleep? What was your experience?
We had a cycle nhs Cardiff last year and I was completely asleep when I went through EC. Hope I'm the same this time round  

Xxxxx


----------



## scribbles

Sparkle - I remember nothing from EC!! One minute I was sat on the bed giving my details and the next I was back in the recovery room with a cup of tea! I don't know if I was asleep but I don't remember anything, no pain or anything!! They are great thereabd will look after you really well. Good luck!!


----------



## Emerald76

I had egg collection at crgw in January    I too was nervous.  Don't know why as it was over before I knew it  They gave me the special injection in the theatre. I felt drunk for a minute then woke up half an hour later. No pain at all  Good luck Hun.  I had my iui today.  Hubby's sperm was 17 million post wash so pleased with that and 3 big follies  I swear I can feel ovulation right now lol    Good luck to all cycling this mth x


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck emerald and enjoy the 2ww! Those numbers sound great xx

Sparkle - first EC I remember everything,  2nd go I remember one little bit of pain where shaun asked me to keep still and I don't remember anything else. You'll be fine! Good luck  xx

Chellelauz -  not long now! Unfortunately you'll still have a 2ww my OTD was 13 days past transfer. Good luck for Friday  xx

Scribbles -  it's good to see that once a POAS addict,  always a POAS addict   I bet waiting for your scan is worse that the 2ww! Let us know how many you've got in there xx

Mags - hope AF behaves for you. I always hate it after norethisterone xx

Politta - good luck with consultation on Thursday - they are lovely there and will put you at ease xx

AFM  - I'm good thanks.  Just waiting for my follow up on the 9th to work out next steps. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone,  I'm on my phone (I left my tablet in my caravan after a weekend in West Wales so I'm on a rescue mission later!) 

Hugs to all
xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Finally got round to uploading a piccies so here I am ladies!


Hi to you all hope you are all well!  still smiling for at your lovely news Scribbles!

With regards EC I was awake and talked all the way thro my EC but I am a talker after all ask my poor OH! I also hugged Mr Watermeyer in my drug addled state and complimented him on his natty crocs! so anything is possible some sleep peacefulyl some feel everything and some just jabber 19th to the dozen!xxx


----------



## Sarah151181

I've been naughty and did a test secretly 9dp5dt and it's bfn, my otd is Sunday but I doubt it will change by then  part of me had a feeling it wouldn't work so it looks like I'll be losing some weight and trying again 
I know it was only our first cycle but just wish our luck would change for once x


----------



## Ldt1979

Hi All

Sparkle, I had my EC last week and my ET on Monday, they are amazing at CRGW and I felt totally at ease (this is my first fertility treatment).  Hope all goes well xxx


----------



## magz1

Hi all,
Angelic, how are you? Do u know what your plan is yet? When is your follow up? af arrived this morning so got baseline scan Friday morn. 
Emerald well done and good luck for the 2 ww madness
Ldt1979, let's pray that it is late implanter, you never know quite a lot have tested early and been bfn then on otd got a bfp, keep everything crossed for you.
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi all

Sarah I also tested before otd 9dp5dt my test date us Friday so I will try again and hope that it's a bfp but part of me already feels defeated.

This was my third and final try I had scratch and intralipids I just don't know what's wrong unexplained is a *****.  I know I have a low amh but I always respond get the eggs and they fertilise.  So I'm at a loss. 

I rung into work sick today as I could cry the rain. I don't know how to pick myself up.


----------



## Sarah151181

Mrs vdb, it was our first time and I too have low Amh 8.7 and blocked tube, I've been thinking positive bcoz our eggs matured, fertilised did well n two got to blastocyst so hoped we'd be in luck as my hubby has extremely high sperm count so thought that'd help but right now I feel ****e  nobody knows I tested today but am struggling in work, still going to test sat/sun but think it's a no this time for us
Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Sarah and Mrsvdb - there is still hope! 9dp5dt is the earliest you can expect a BFP. I know how difficult it is to stay positive. I Googled so much from testing early and there are so many stories of women out there who tested early and still got their BFP on OTD. I got a BFN on my OTD with my first IUI and only realised 2 weeks later it was a BFP (but that's another story!) .

I'm sure you've seen this before but it's worth looking at to to remind yourselves! You only need to be a day or so later with a slow implanter to affect the tests.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

I hope you feel better soon and get the result you deserve xx

Magz - glad AF has arrived and you're getting going again. I'm back there on the 9th for my follow up so may see you there! xx

Ldt1979 - good luck surviving the 2ww xx


----------



## mrsvdb

Thanks Angelica. 

I'm not going to test tomorrow.  And just wait until Friday.  I'll continue hoping until then.


Best wishes and baby dust to everyone x


----------



## scribbles

Emerald - fingers crossed for your iui!!when is your testing day?

Magz - yay for AF!! She has her uses occasionally! Good luck for your baseline!

Mrsvdb - got everything crossed that you get your BFP and that it's still too early xxx

Sarah - got fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you too xxxxx when is your OTD? 

Angelica - having caravan envy!! Would love a nice getaway in west wales!


----------



## Sarah151181

My otd is 1st June so this Sunday scribbles

X


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, Congrats on those with BFP and to all of you struggling with BFN and low PMA. I can honestly say after all my failures and BFNs I didn't think I would ever pick myself up again. It's not easy, but I have spent the months since my last BFN spoiling myself and concentrating on our relationship. Aftr all, we married because we love each other not just to have children. There are so many people around me ill and it makes me feel so lucky to have my health and a fantastic relationship even without children. At least I can say we have given it years of trying and I have no regrets. Take care all xx


----------



## mrsvdb

Wise words Dizzy.

Hubble and I were discussing some holiday options if this doesn't work. Still hoping will get a bfp  tomorrow and we won't be booking hols. But we do still have each other. 

Xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone, I'm at the clinic for my FET tomorrow (Friday) thats providing that my two embryos thaw ok!

Just wondered if any of you meet up or know of any groups or anything?  Im not really the type for things like that but thought it may be good idea


----------



## Sarah151181

Mrs vdb, fingers crossed that ur result has changed for today  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Chellelauz - good luck for today xx

Mrsvdb -  fingers crossed for you  xx


----------



## taffylass

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum, I'm sorry I haven't had chance to read in detail what's going on as I'm in work so will catch up more later.

I'm trying to have a baby by surrogacy due to immune issues I have which prevent me carrying a pregnancy successfully.  I froze some 5 day blasts with my husband a few weeks ago and my surrogate had a FET on 23 May.  So we're on 7dp5dt today with BFN.  When I've got pregnant myself I've always had early BFPs so I'm feeling pretty negative about it working.  We transferred two A/B grade blasts, the lining was good, so I was feeling really hopeful but now I don't know!  Could anyone please let me know what day you got a BFP with a 5dt?  We're using FRER and Superdrug tests so the most sensitive ones you can get.  I know my OTD isn't until 6 June but other people seem to get BFPs from day 4 onwards.  Thanks in advance for any experiences...xx


----------



## taffylass

Hello again ladies, I've caught up a little now.  Hope you don't mind me joining you.  Thought I'd add that the clinic have been great, I'm really glad I chose that one. 

Mrsvdb I really hope you get good news today, how many dp5dt are you if you don't mind me asking?

chellelauz I hope your FET goes well today.

sarah151181 have you had any good news?  

angelica_wales - you mentioned that 9dp5dt is around the earliest for a bfp, that gives me more hope so I'll keep my fingers crossed that I'll get a positive by Sunday.  My OTD isn't until 6 June.  I guess google is such a bad thing as we all compare ourselves to the early results people!

Do any of you have beta hcg blood tests done, either at the clinic or at your doctors?  My surrogate mentioned she could have it done, in my experience before now its only been when I've been miscarrying so it came with a lot of stress and was always bad news, but it would hopefully ease my mind if there was good news....

Hope to speak to some of you soon xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome taffylass ! From your signature it sounds like you've had a hell of a journey so far. Glad you've got a surrogate and have a plan. 7dp5dt is too early to write off a BFP. everyone is different and just because some ladies get their BFP early (Scribbles!) doesn't mean we all do. On my first IVF I got the faintest BFP at 12dp3dt . On my first iui I got past a BFN at OTD only to find out if was positive after 2 weeks of bleeding and thinking it was normal! We all know exactly what it's like testing early and assuming the worst. I was there just a few weeks back! It's easy for us to say don't test early but I'm as guilty as the next person!! 

The clinic don't do HCG tests. I'm sure they will if you ask for them but they'll charge. Like you I've only ever had HCG done as a result of suspected miscarriage which doesn't make it a pleasant experience! 

Good luck and keep us posted  xx


----------



## taffylass

Hi Angelica, sorry for all that you've been through, I hope you get there soon. Thank you for the advice. I feel very low but I'm glad all is not lost xx


----------



## magz1

Hi everyone hope u all well
Angelic a, the 9th will be here before u know it, that is provisional day for my egg collection 
Taffy lass, it's still early yet, everything crossed it changes to a bfp
Mrs vdb hope your ok, thinking about u
Chellelauz hope transferr went well
Sara151181, hope things ok with u
Arm, baseline scan went well, start stimming tonite 375 menopur, here goes back on the crazy train
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi ladies, well it's definately bfn for us  bit gutted if I'm honest.
I think going on holiday next sat is just what the dr ordered!!
So the plan I reckon is to go back to trying naturally, I've got one blocked tube do the good one might surprise me and surely with all the drugs stimulating my body to work it could kick start itself?
If no luck I think well aim to try again oct/nov time only because I've not got enough leave to do this again so will need to wait till my sickness record is clear and then I'll be going off for as long as I need.
I tried warning dh that I didn't think it had worked and am not looking forward to telling him tomorro  also I know my mum will be upset.
Really not looking forward to work next week and phoning the clinic mon, but hopefully we might have better luck next time or our ivf Wales chance might appear to save a few pounds.

Either way I'm not giving up yet  x


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies
I'm still lurking here although I'm not strictly a CRGW cycler as I've had my cycle at IVF Wales but I have had the scratch, intralipids and some drugs from CRGW.  I had egg collection yesterday and I've got 2 fertilised normally, which we're delighted about so going for a three-day transfer on Monday.  Just hoping I can make it to OTD without bleeding but I'm on 100 Gestone, Clexane, Prednisolone, Utrogestan and Pregnyl so fingers crossed this does the trick.  I also had milder IVF again, although my Gonal F did get upped to 300iu from 225iu, so not that mild really.  I have felt remarkably good throughout this cycle so really hope this is a good sign.

Magz - good to hear you're giving it another go.  I really hope it works for you.

Sarah - so sorry to hear of your BFN.  It is so hard but a holiday sounds just what you need.

Taffylass - Angelica is right - it's too early, although she'll be the first to tell you that although I say to step away from the pee sticks, I very rarely take my own advice!

Chellelauz - hope your transfer went ok and you're taking things easy now.

Mrsvdb - hope you got a BFP and you and DH are looking after each other.

Dizzy - so sorry things haven't worked out for you.

Ldt1979 - how are you coping in the 2WW?

LittleMissHopeful - hope you're ok.  I'm still hoping you'll have a natural miracle.  It happened to my friend at 45 once her DH had his vasectomy reversed.

Emerald76 - hope you're holding out ok in your 2WW

Sparkle - how did your EC go?  Are you PUPO yet?

Scribbles - can't be long to your scan.  I bet you're excited.

Angelica - good luck for your follow up on 9 June but I'll speak to you before then anyway.

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.  There seems to be a lot of us now - (hopefully I can still be an honourary  member of this thread).

Take care.

Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd

Knew I'd forget someone - Charlotte!  Hope you DR is going ok and you haven't got too many side effects.  I did DR for my FET and I really didn't enjoy it.

Take care.

Sara. xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone my ET went well much better transfer than first time apparently my bladder wasn't full enough first time round but this time i was busting soo bad!!!!  

OTD is 12th june just have to be patient now i tested early last time but I am feeling quite strong about sticking to test date this time! Lets see how that goes! 

As for taking it easy its a bit hard when i run a dance studio lol but i am just talking through my sessions instead of exercising this time around at least for the first week anyway may do a little bit on my 2nd week!  

Had 2 embies put back in so am a bit scared by the fact that it could be twins or triplets etc  

Hope everyones good, take care x


----------



## Charlotte022

Sara lovely to hear off you how is it going with you? 
I'm ok side effects been driving me nuts but I had reassurance off the clinic that a lack of a bleed on suprecur,is ok as not all women get one so I'm so glad they emailed me back it's relaxed me a bit, my baseline is 11th June but feels like its ages away! 
Chellelauz fingers crossed for you Hun


----------



## scribbles

Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN (big hugs) xxxx a holiday sounds like a great plan!! Trying naturally can only be fun!!! Truly hope you get your much deserved BFP this year xxxxxxx

Sarapd - yay for EC!! Fingers crossed your beautiful embryos stick! Positive vibes for you!! Yes really excited about the scan but nervous as well as I just hope and pray it's viable and we get a heartbeat! It's more nerve wracking than the 2ww!!!!!

Chellelauz - woohoo congrats on being PUPO!!! I'd say hide the pee stick but I'd be a massive hypocrite (I took another test yesterday just to make sure!!!). Got everything crossed for you xxxxx

Charlotte - glad your cycle is still on track!! Fingers crossed for your baseline appointment!!

AFM - still testing (think I need pi$$ sticks anonymous!!) and got our first scan on the 9th June. This wait is worse than the 2ww, all sort if horrible things keep going through my mind, I just want to smash through next week and find out for certain!! DH is leaving for a 7 month course soon so I'm just praying really hard that everything is OK. 

Love to all you amazing ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Scribbles fingers crossed for your scan it's lovely to hear a success story x


----------



## Sarah151181

Has anyone had a niggly pain on one side of lower abdomen after bfn? It feels like a stitch maybe my body recovering? X


----------



## angelica_wales

Evening ladies - hope you're all well and have had a good weekend so far - I'm sure they get shorter every week!

Sarah - so sorry for your BFN.  Take time to spoil yourself and take it easy and have a well deserved holiday .  I get all sorts of twinges after stopping cyclogest (and during) but if you're worried at all,  call the clinic for advice - they really won't mind xx

Chellelauz- congratulations on being PUPO!  I hope the 2ww flies by for you xx

Scribbles/magz - looks like we could all be there on the 9th! I may "see" you in a week 

Emerald/ldt1979 - how are you getting on in your survival of the 2ww?

Politta - how did you get on at your appointment? 

Mrsvdb/taffylass - hope you're both ok xx

Sparkle - any news?

Sara - Good luck tomorrow!! xx you'll always be a CRGW cycler in my eyes 

Hi to Charlotte,  little miss hopeful and dizzy xx

Lots going on here - hope I haven't forgotten anyone

Angela
xx


----------



## Sparkle_

Hey ladies 

EC wasn't too bad, can't remember much, 6 eggs and 5 fertilized  
Im still very bloated and ovaries hurt now and then (4 days after EC?!) 

Going in tomorrow for ET and then the 2WW begins!! 

Sarah sorry to hear about your bfn, holiday sounds lovely, do you have any ideas of where you'd like to go? Good luck for next time xxx

Xx


----------



## scribbles

Ladies who are at their clinic on the 9th, we will be there about 4.30pm if anyone else is! Say hi if you're there!!

Sparkle - fingers crossed for you tomorrow!! You must be so happy, I found taking peppermint oil tablets helped with the tummy cramps and bloating.


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi Angelica how are you? 

Scribbles good luck for your scan

Sparkle fingers crossed for you, how did you find using the embryoscope? How often were you updated? Any one else have experience with the embryoscope yet?

Sarah sorry to read of your BFN

Chellelauz/ emerald/ ltd how are you feeling?

Sara how are you? 

Sorry to anyone I have missed x


----------



## Sparkle_

What about peppermint tea, would that help scribbles?  Good luck for your scan  

They haven't mentioned the embryoscope yet! They rang me day 1, 2 and day 3 with updates. Tomorrow will be day 5 (ET day!) think they use the embryoscope with every ET now since March or 1st may. 

Did the ET hurt at all, anyone who has been through it at crgw? 

Thank you xxxx


----------



## scribbles

Sparkle, I would imagine it would have a similar effect !! I was popping about four tablets a time (about twice the dosage!) but dammit it worked so you might need it extra strong!!

ET wasn't painful but it was slightly uncomfortable as I really needed a wee a and you do get cranked open like a smear haha! But take a camera as they put your embies on a screen so you can see them before they go back ! (I cried at that bit!!) you get to lie down for about ten minutes and then get to go the loo!! 

Then beginneth the cyclogest pessaries!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Charlotte022

When I had my last cycle we had a call to say they had some fertilised then another call to say it would be a day 5 transfer so sounds as if you had more updates 
Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Have been following your posts for a while.  Do you mind if I join you.  

A bit about me - we had a sucessful icsi about 4 years ago at IVF Wales.  Trying now for a little brother or sister.  Did SP last time (started as IUI but too many follies so converted to IVF/ICSI).  On LP this time which is a bit more scary. 

Did my first supracur injection today. Baseline scan is booked for 18th June with EC week of 30 June.


----------



## chellelauz

hey everyone I'm counting down the days, trying to rest but also keep busy so time goes quicker and also to stop me searching the net lol

Hope everyones good!  Does anyone know of anythings that can help implantation? i know of the things to avoid but just wondering if there is anything i can do


----------



## scribbles

Talkingfrog- welcome and good luck on your cycle!! 

Chellelauz - I drank a small glass of pomegranate juice and another if pineapple juice each day during the 2ww. Don't know if it helped - the pomegranate juice took a bit of getting used to!! Also I tried to go for short walks to help get blood moving. How are you feeling?


----------



## Jess81

I'm still reading but don't post often... But wanted to reply to Charlotte. 
We used embryoscope, and we had updates daily but only because we asked for them! I think normally they only tell you once they have fertilised they go in on day 1 and then they check them day 3 to see if you have transfer and then again on day 5 just before they take them out. You get a cd with the video of them which is really cool I still watch mine. 

Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Jess thank you for your reply I'm going to ask if we can be updated more oftern, that's cool that you had a cd with them on a nice memento 

Chellelauz the internet can be the most wonderful thing & the most terrible thing all rolled in to one

Talking frog hello again x


----------



## Sparkle_

Had my ET this afternoon, 2 blasts on board... Please stick little ones! Xxx

My otd is 15th June  

How is everyone? 

Xx


----------



## scribbles

Sparkle - congrats on being PUPO!! Fingers crossed on a speedy 2ww and a great result xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Sparkle congrats on being PUPO keep us posted x


----------



## pollita

I just want to say thank you all for your help and advice last week. My first consultation & scan went well and I'm just waiting for blood test results later this week to find out if I'm eligible for egg-share! Feels good to finally be on board and doing something, and I hope to be able to join you all properly soon


----------



## scribbles

Pilota - I'm pregnant from egg sharing at CRGW! If you have any questions, send us a PM if you like


----------



## magz1

Hi everyone, gosh it is getting busy on here,
Sara sorry about the bfn, good that your looking forward. Take time to heal and big hugs
Sparkle, well done you and good luck in the 2ww madness
Chellelauz, emerald & ltd1979, how are you all coping on the 2ww, wishing you all the baby you so want
Satrapd, good for you for getting back on this rollercoster so quickly, sounds like you got x2 great embies on board. I hope you get that so wished for baby on this cycle

Angelic a, it does sound like there will be a few of us down there on the 9th, i just hope you have a good follow up and a plan to go forward. And whatever you decide that you get that much wanted and deserved baby, you'll make a terrific mum and a brilliant strong role model. Like I said before you are really inspirational to the women on here.
Scribbles, good luck for scan and I'm there when you are I'll certainly say hi. You'll be amazed by that scan and you'll bulb your eyes out, it's beautiful seeing that heartbeat for the first time
Pollita, well done and good luck on your journey
Charlotte022 I thought everyone had embryos cope now
Hi to talking frog & jess81 & anyone I've missed
Afm, well on 5th day of stimming don't know what's going on in there but hoping there's a few good eggs cooking lol, got progress scan tomorrow.


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hi Ladies hope you are all well?

Hope your all  keeping sane sparkle, emerald,ltd1979 & chellelauz 2ww is psychological torture I should know I am a psychologist!  keep strong dont over-google be good to yourselves! xx

Hi Sar long time honey hope your well! My you are brave straight back on the horse! 2 lovely sounding embies hope you get your BFP my lovely xxx

How are you feeling Angelica? whats next for you guys? xx

Scribles you must be bouncing by now! I wonder if its twinnies? keeping ym fingers crossed it is for you!xx


Hi to polita, charlotte frog & jess me too I understood everyone had embryoscope now?

Mags day 5 of stimming what protocol are you on? good luck for your progress scan! xx

ATM- we had OH sperm anaylsis done on friday and the news was terrible, there were only 2 swimmers in the whole sample so looks like its game over for doing it the old fashioned way. Secretly I knew we'd end back at ICSI but part of me hoped for a miracle looks like the universe is clean out of miracles! I am gutted the thought of going back to icsi after poor fertilisation the last time fills me with dread especially as it may have been due to frozen sperm as opposed to fresh. But frozen is now all we have, our insurance policy.  I could just about cope with doing it again if I knew that if it didnt work out we could always keep going naturally after there would always be that glimmer but thats gone now. Relationship hanging in the balance, being a step mum of 3 if hard even its a constant reminder of what I dont have. I dont know if we are storng enough to get through anymore my need to be a mother may tear us apart if it doesnt work OH tells me hes always known that it will one day.  SOrry for the vetn I am at a low point xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Little miss - I was just having a sneaky peek in my lunch break and couldn't read and run. How awful for you xx I'm sure you'll get through this - the shock must be devastating for you.  Don't write off your chances yet. This fertility game really does test  relationships doesn't it. You've been through more than most "normal" couples could ever even dream of (more nightmare than a dream! ) anytime you need a rant (or a bottle of wine!)  we're here for you xx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Lets organise it ladies a collective rant at a location which suits the majority cyclers old and new!x


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Thanks you Angelica you are a kind angel xxx

He says he always knew my longing to be a mother would be the end of us I dont think I will ever forget those words. They always know precisely what not to say and the say it so eloqently. I asked would he ever give up his children for me ( I am ok about them coming first in his life I was trying to illustrate a point) to which he said no to which I replied then how can you expect me to give up on mine even though they are not born its the same thing in my eyes.


----------



## Charlotte022

Miss hopeful brilliant idea about a meet up maybe a Sunday as a people are less likely to be working? 

Sparkle congrats on being PUPO

I think embryoscope is for all patients now so I must have got confused

AFM I spoke to Jodie earlier as I was worried about a niggling discomfort on my left & she wants to scan me tomorrow to check all is ok & hopefully it won't be a cyst, I really hope everything is ok x


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone, I would possibly be interested in meeting up  

Little miss I totally understand how u feel, I am a step mother of 3 too and it is a constant reminder of what u really want for yourself even though i treat the kids as my own and love them to bits they live with us for half of the week but it is hard when I'm on my down days   Its also really hard when your partner doesn't really understand how much you really want and need a chance of bringing a child into the world as they have already got theirs! Much love to u xxx

AFM i am 5dp5dt I've been having weird twinges, especially on my left side, which is the side i had my cyst not long ago so not sure if its something to do with that or implantation  

Im counting down the days big time!!! But I am determined to stick to test date and not go early.


----------



## chellelauz

oops just read back what i wrote and feel guilty as my lovely wife is very supportive and wants a child just as much as i do!  She may end up reading this thread lol


----------



## magz1

Hi everyone,
Little miss hopeful, sorry about your news, hopefully some of that frozen sperm will be the golden one.
Chellelauz, I had tugging on one side when I got my bfp so hopefully it's a good sign scribbles, Angelica, Charlotte022, pollita, Jess81, sparkle, talkingfrog, ltd1979, taffy lass, sarapd and anyone I've missed hope you are all well and not going to mad on this crazy journey
AFM well had progress scan and have x4 follicles on each ovary, measured 9.8-12 so pretty much all around same sizes, Jodie said I'd responded well to medication and they were happy with size and number of follies. I've got to remember I'm 45 with only 1-2% chance of conceiving but I'm determined that I'm going to be that 1% lol. Got another scan Monday and then hopefully trigger for egg collection
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hello girls I hope you dont mind me butting in. I joined the group months ago as we were accepted to be egg sharers at the clinic whilst we waited for our nhs funded cycles of Icsi. I was wondering if anyone knew if they were still doing this. We ended up using one of our funded cycles first and I over responded to the meds and had ohss. They had some issues with my oestrogen levels and put my ec date back a few days. Anyway we had 15 eggs of which ten fertilised. Sadly they didn't develop very well after Icsi fertilisation and we had 2 average quality embryos transferred after five days.  Sadly even though my otd is Monday at showed up last night so as heartbroken as I feel now I must try again.  I'm not sure if this cycle would affect our chances of us coming to crgw and being a donor. We can't afford Icsi private full costs so this may be the only way of us getting a bfp. I had no faith at all in ivf Wales although the nursing team are amazing. I'm not sure how long we will have to wait until we try again or if they would make any changes or investigate into things but I would like to know where my options are. 

Wishing you all luck and baby dust xxx
Kirsty


----------



## Charlotte022

Kirsty it's worth popping along to one of their open evenings to see about it

Jodie is brilliant there a really lovely lady! I saw her today for a scan & she answered all of my questions. I have some tablets to take as my lining is really thick & I haven't had a bleed after 2 weeks of DR this happened last time too but I'm no longer stressed over it thanks to Jodie x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  

Sending good wishes to all especially those having scans/treatments tomorrow.
Charlotte - glad it wasn't a cyst and Jodie put your mind at rest.

Will try some personals tomorrow if I get back in time as out in the evening.


----------



## scribbles

Magz - great news about your follies! Sounds like they are doing great! Fingers crossed for EC next week!

LMH - sorry to hear that your DH's sperm analysis didn't come back great. Blokes must take news like that really hard, more than us women can really understand. Infertility does take it's toll on the strongest relationship, especially when you have step children. I have a step son and we are always having problems with his mother, not what we either of us need during a cycle!!! I just truly hope that you and DH are made even stronger by this and that when he comes to terms with the news that you can fight for your family together. Lots and lots of hugs and love xxxx

Angelica - how are you doing? I still have caravan envy haha!! Hope you're ok?

Charlotte - Jodie is really good at reassuring you, I feel bad about having meltdowns in front of her!!!

Chellelauz - how long until OTD? Twinges are usually a good sign, got everything crossed for you!! Can imagine our amazing partners can feel left out during the 2ww and just want to help anyway they can. DH got all my injections ready throughout the cycle but now he feels a bit left out as he has nothing to do!!

Mrst83. - I am 7 weeks pregnant from an egg sharing cycle at CRGW! Have a look on their website and they have downloads about egg sharing which shows the criteria. I didn't think I would be able to do it as I have endo, PCOS and a history of miscarriage, but my little beans prove otherwise! I think it's providing you have a good AMH level and no genetic issues then you should be eligible. 

AFM - little miss impatient here couldn't wait until Mo day for a scAn so managed to get one with Yvonne tomorrow lunchtime haha!!! I'm so nervous, I just want to know that everything is OK!! I'm there around 12 tomorrow so give us a wave if you're there!! I fell over in the middle of commercial street in Newport in front if loads of people!!! So embarrassed, ruined my tights and split my skirt!!! Mortified! I hid in Costa coffee to hide my blushes and they were so nice and gave me a free flake with my decaf!! My hip is so sore today!! 

Got everything crossed to all you amazing ladies having scans, treatment and battling through infertility xxxx.


----------



## Charlotte022

Fab personals scribbles I hope your scan goes well x


----------



## magz1

Good luck scribbles, u'll be a jibbering wreck when you see that heartbeat magz xxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, hope everything is going well.

Scribbles - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Glad you were ok after your trip and hope you enjoyed the extra flake .  I am from Newport too.

Info for the future - when in Newport town centre we eat in Java lounge as there is usually room for the pushchair and they have high chairs too.  In Cardiff we go in Debenhams as again there is plenty of room - if you are on your own with a pushchair they will carry the tray for you and they have two or three different types of chair for different ages of baby/toddler. 

Have you heard about the JojoMamanBebe clearance outlet in newport.  It is pot luck as to what is there but we have had some bargains.  Went in for 5 things (they will go and get them from the warehouse if in stock.)  Looked around and managed to get 4 of them reduced - mainly because the boxes were damaged.  Saved £10 on a shadeababe as the packaging was damaged - was throwing the packaging anyway!


----------



## scribbles

Just got back from the clinic after a very emotional scan. We saw one beautiful little heartbeat within a perfect little person! There was a second sack but Yvonne couldn't see anything within it. Going back in two weeks to check our progress and then discharged from the clinic. 
Obviously worried about the empty sack and just praying that we will see something in two weeks but elated about our little fighter!! 

Oh god, crying again!! This journey doesn't get any easier!!


----------



## Sarapd

Scribbles that is great news! I've been checking all day to see how you get on.
Hope you have a relaxing weekend.
Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Scribbles!!  That's lovely news to end the week xx


----------



## scribbles

Thanks ladies! Exhausted now and still got two hours left in work!! 

Hope you're all OK xxxx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey scribbles how lovely xxx

I'm 8dp5dt and really can't wait to test I'm having good days being really positive and then really bad days too when I'm soo upset and can't keep myself together! Funny feelings going on too which I didn't have last time but I suppose that could be anything! Only 5 more days till my test date!!!


----------



## scribbles

Chellelauz - I'm very impressed that you haven't caved in and tested early!! Everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Sarah151181

That's fab news scribbles 
I'm not having the best of days as northisterone isn't doing it's job properly ready for my holiday tomorro so hoping af stays away, spotting I can handle!
Got our follow up with Amanda 25th June so interesting to see what's next for us x


----------



## magz1

Scribbles that's brill, I'm so glad all ok. I knew you'd be a jibbering wreck, lol. Magzxxxxxx


----------



## magz1

Sarapd, how are u on 2ww? When is otd? Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Mrst83

Thank you girls. I was already accepted before my first funded cycle but I didn't know after my calrap effort at Icsi this time they would want to know. I think it was Jodie we met actually. I will wait to see how long the wait is for cycle 2 at ivf Wales. Xx thanks again


----------



## Charlotte022

Congrats scribbles

Chellelauz are you on the rose June July thread or have I mad a mistake? Talking frog & myself are both on there x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations scribbles.  It is such a relief when you see a little heart beating away. 

When we had out first cycle, a week before my 7 week scan I had a spot bleed but passed something - thought we had lost it. Was told to rest and see what happened but had no other bleeding and no pain so felt a bit better about things.  Was so pleased to see a healthy little heart on the scan picture.


----------



## MissMayhem

Hi girls sorry to hijack just wondered if anyone has an idea of how CRGW compare to othe UK clinics?? It's proving really hard to find up to date info to compare. If we go for cycle 3 it will def be at CRGW but just wondered whether there's a 'best' place to go for an initial consultation with my results from NHS?

Nice to see you here sarapd and just saw another post of yours scribbles so elated to see you've had some happy news  xx


----------



## scribbles

MissMayhem - I think CRGW is the best clinic in Wales and their stats are really good. I don't know how they compare to the rest of the UK, is there a league table with HFEA or something like that? I would recommend the clinic, not to say they are perfect but I would definitely use them again in the future.


----------



## Sarapd

MissMayhem - we had consultations at Create and ARGC in London.  CRGW wins easily.  The consultants didn't tell us anything Amanda hadn't already said and the whole experience at CRGW is far better.  They know theit stuff there.  I don't know about their **** rates though.  We're in the middle of an NHS cycle with support from CRGW for things we can't get on the NHS.  They really are amazing.

Magz - I'm doing ok.  Just praying we can at least get to OTD without bleeding.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Thanks both that's good t know. I was all set to just use them after lots of recommendations but someone said the other day that I should use the 'best' for consultation and then make sure CRGW have the options available. It's good to know they are just as good as some in London sarapd. As far as league tables go the last published one I can find is 2007, CRGW couldn't have existed then. Really pleased to hear the NHS finally shaped themselves for you Sara, that's been a struggle in itself. Out of curiosity did you ever request your file to take to CRGW? I have but don't think I've got the whole file as just have a few test results and our sperm and cycle results. Got everything crossed for you girls, you keep me hopeful. xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone hope ur all doing ok? xxx

I'm 9dp5dt and am angrily wanting to test early!!!! Arrrggghhh!! I really wanted to wait till test date this time as last time when it was negative I tested early then again on test date and it was double the heartache   

I feel really different this time around I've been having these really strange feelings can't explain what they feel like but they r not period pains and I've only had them since day 4 of 2ww.......I'm starting to go a bit crazy now!!!!!  

I've also had quite a few bad moments of real bad stress and melt downs this last week which I'm really worried will make it not work  

Only 3 more full days to get through until my test date in Thursday morning!!! Really hoping I can wait till then


----------



## Talkingfrog

Chellelauz - fingers crossed that what you are feeling is good news   
Keep yourself occupied and I am sure you can get through the three days before testing. I can't talk as  I did not have to wait the full 14 days last time - ET was on the Saturday and on the Tuesday 10 days later I was at the clinic to be tested for OHSS.  As they were taking bloods they did pregnacy too and it was postive.  Did it again the next day when taking other bloods and which ever hormones they needed to have increased had done.  Still did my clearblue on the saturday though just to see a positive rather than the negative I normally got.  Fingers crossed for the same result this time (without the OHSS).


----------



## chellelauz

Talkingfrog when is ur test date? x


----------



## scribbles

I'm so angry!!!!! My work deducted the two days sick I took for ET!!! I didn't want them to know I was having treatment so took a day off for ET and the next day and the w***ers deducted it from my pay!!!!!!! I'm so angry!!!!!!! B


----------



## magz1

Hi all, 
Scribbles it's so wrong isn't it, can u not get doctor to write you a note or could you not self certify?
Chellelauz, hang on in there and fingers crossed you get a positive result
Talking frog, wishing you all the luck in the world as well
Miss mayhem, can't recommend crgw enough, we have done x2 fresh cycles on my 3rd cycle now and x1 fet, we have our beautiful son has a result but are trying for a sibling
Sarapd, how u doing in the 2ww madness
Angelica how'd it go today hopefully you've got a plan to move forward
Hi to everyone else and hope your all doing ok
AFM had scan today, got to trigger tonite at 9.30pm egg collection Wednesday 9am, a bit nervous, got x5 follies between 18-23 and x2 at 14 x1 at 15 we are hoping they mite catch up fingers crossed. Hot water bottle and plenty of protein for me tonite and tomorrow lol. Thanks 
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## MissMayhem

Thanks for the advice magz, will book in for next month ready and if this natural treatment doesn't work am going to have to go for it. Chellelaux, countdown progressing good luck to you!! You too sarapd really hope that you're ok. Scribbles you may already know but new legislation means that employers can't discriminate if it's pregnancy related which technically it is the day of ET. My work had to rescind a warning they'd given me so even though my number of sickness days remained the same there's only one period that can be held against me (when I had time off Jan last year for a shoulder problem). Hope you can get them sorted.xxxñ


----------



## scribbles

MissMayhem - ooooo thanks for that info! I've told them I'm pregnant but haven't told them how! I've got a job interview at the end of the month and looking forward to a fresh start. Glad to hear you're going to give the clinic a try if your natural cycle doesn't work - fingers crossed it does though!

Magz - good luck for EC tomorrow!! Sounds like a potentially great crop of follies! Got everything crossed for you! 

Chellelauz - is it OTD yet?! Counting down the days and got everything crossed for you! How are you feeling?

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing OK xxxx


----------



## chellelauz

Thanks scribbles!! xxx my OTD is Thursday   really scared for a negative test don't think I can cope with a negative   

Feeling really emotional today and one of my dance teacher at my studio came in yesterday and has just had her first scan showed chelle a pic lucky I was somewhere else cos I would have just broke down! 

Just today and tomorrow to get through.....

Hope ur all ok xxx

Angelica how r u? x


----------



## angelica_wales

Chellelauz - you're doing so well and not testing early!  I wish I had your strength. I've got everything crossed for you xx

Scribbles - that's a bit [email protected] isn't it. Hopefully you'll get that new job and can tell them where to stick it! 

Magz - those numbers sound good.  Fingers crossed for a good quality batch tomorrow xx

Missmayhem - I echo the sentiments of the other ladies on here.  I don't have any point of comparison but CRGW are wonderful! 

AFM - I had my follow up with Amanda yesterday. She couldn't see any reason for failure considering my history. She's suggested a hysteroscopy if I can get one but no worries if I can't. We're going to wait until after our holidays (off to Holland in the caravan for 2 weeks in August) and go for a scratch (first time) still SP but with gonal F first and menopur later. Going to have some intralipids too. At least I can try to lose some of this weight I've gained through these cycles!  And it may sound superstitious and crazy (which really isn't like me!) but my 2 BFP'S have been in the cycles following my cycling holiday in holland!  Maybe the reduction in stress,  exercise and sunshine helps

Hope you're all doing well 

Angela
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Chellelauz - We have not got that far through this cycle yet.  Started down regging on 1st June - still waiting for AF to arrive - baseline scan booked for Wednesday 18th with EC expected week of 30th June.  Did SP last time but LP this time.  ( I am 4 years older and now turned 40).  Heres some babydust for your test on Thursday  
Scribbles - sorry to hear that you have had problems with work. My boss was great last time when I needed time off.  He granted me special leave when I was off with OHSS after transfer.  We found out later from personnel that it should have been recorded as pregnancy related sick leave, which although recorded as sick, does not count towards the total when looking at triggers for sick absence. Not sure if that is an office policy or legislation though.  Hoping not to say this time but may have to as if things do not go to plan may have to take time of when we have a scheduled training day.  Will have to explain why if I want one of those days off.
Magz - good luck for your egg collection tomorrow. 
Angelica - hope you enjoy your holiday and maybe you are right and the cycling on holiday will help.


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone took test a day early and glad i did as its a BFN   only have 2 classes today but a full day tomorrow and don't need to see as many people today either!  Wish i could lock myself away for a week! Me and my lovely wifey haven't stopped crying all morning    We are even more gutted as it was probably our last chance of using my wife's eggs. Money and credit cards are running out now so not sure whats next


----------



## MissMayhem

Scribbbles, the legislation is as talkingfrog said, it is documented as sickness but as it's pregnancy related it cannot be used against you in relation to absence management so a 'normal' sickness period is all that should count towards this, anything 'pregnancy' related cannot be used.

chellelauz, am absolutely gutted for you.  Can imagine your pain and understand your need to not be around anyone.  Tough times.  Am guessing that your wife is going to be as distressed as you and will be feeling your pain also, I guess that's the only silver lining if you have to try and find one she's in it with you and can totally empathise with how you feel (and I  don't mean that in a flippant way so please don't take it that way), .  Huge   to you both, am very sorry. xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Oh chellelauz - I'm so sorry. Take some time xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I so sorry Chellelauz x


----------



## magz1

Hi all,
Chellelauz, I'm so sorry, huge hugs to u Hun
Angelica, sounds like a good plan, hopefully it'll do the trick, if anyone on this board deserves their dream it's you. 
Well thanks for all the good luck wishes, just to let u know that we got x5 eggs, not a bumper crop like most get, but pretty good considering the age(45 years young lol). Hopefully have a good phone all in the morning
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's fantastic magz!  I'd be very happy with 5! Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow (and thanks for your kind words as ever!)  xx


----------



## Sarah151181

Going to a holiday village after my bfn is not good there are pregnant women and babies everywhere  have broken down in tears quite a few times but at least my friends wedding was fab yesterday  x


----------



## Sarapd

Oh Chellelauz - I'm so sorry for you. Take care of each and give yourself time to grieve about it. Sending you a big hug. xx

Magz - that is brilliant - I'd love to have that many! Fingers crossed for a good phone call tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else.

Sara. xx


----------



## scribbles

Talking frog - hope AF shows her wicked face soon for you! Fingers crossed for your baseline scan! 

Magz - congrats on the eggies! Got everything crossed that they grow into beautiful embryos for you!

Chellelauz - I'm so sorry about your result, I can't offer anything but a massive hug xxx great that your wife is amazingly supportive and you can get through this together xx

Sarah - sorry you had a hard time  xxxx glad you had a good time at the wedding! What's your plans now?

MissMayhem - thanks for that advice, I think I'll challenge  my. HR. department !

Angelica - sounds like a great plan! Enjoy!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Chellelauz - sorry to hear your news.  Sending a  
Magz  -  good news on your 5 eggs - fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

Wishing everyone a good day tomorrow.


----------



## magz1

Thanx everyone, well we've had the call and 5 out of 5 have fertilised, they will update me Saturday morning next and decide whether it will be a 3 or a 5 day transferr. Thanx again magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

100% fertilised! That's great magz xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey ladies thanks for all ur messages, I'm feeling a little better today got to wait till the very end if June for our follow up with Amanda last time we had it a week later so I'm a bit gutted but they will probs tell me I have to wait a few cycles anyway x


----------



## scribbles

Fantastic news Magz!! Congrats!!


----------



## Charlotte022

Fantastic magz
Talking frog ask for norethistrone if AF doesn't turn up soon
Every time I see someone at CRGW I wonder if it's one of us on this thread x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Chellelauz - I feel your pain, as I have said before it doesn't get any easier to cope with the more cycles we do as probability wise the more we do then success must be closer. Take care of yourselves and perhaps you feel time us running out like me but you have to live for today too xx


----------



## magz1

Hi all hope you all doing well, had the phone all the x5 are all doing really well so we are going for transferr on Monday. Never had a blast transferr before. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news magz!  Fingers crossed for Monday xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Yes fab news magz, hope I get similar success if I have to come to CRGW (still giving it one more natural month with all our holistic stuff). Really hope everything goes well, exciting times tor you. Chellauz just a quick one to say am thinking of you and hope you're getting all the support you need. Love and luck to everyone else here, catch you soon.xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Magz - good luck for your transfer tomorrow.


----------



## scribbles

Magz - good luck with your transfer today xxxx


----------



## magz1

Hi everyone, hope you all well. Well officially PUPO, with x3 blasts all very good quality. Other x2 embryos are a little behind so will know in morning whether good enough to freeze, fingers crossed. Thanx again magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Fantastic news Magz. Hope you're resting up now.

I also have some good news - BFP! My HCG levels are on the low side so have to keep everything crossed they rise by Wednesday.

Sorry about no more personals - am a bit overwhelmed. 

Sara. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations on being PUPO magz! Hope the 2ww flies by for you xx

Sara! Fantastic! It's about time! xx


----------



## magz1

OMG, I'm so happy for you sarapd, u need to rest up as well and I'll be keeping everything crossed for chug to double. Thanx Angelica. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Sara, that is great news.  Hope everything goes well on Wednesday.  
Charlotte,  how did things go today.


----------



## Charlotte022

Sara fab news
Magz rest up I might have seen you earlier at the clinic I had a red & white stripped t-shirt on
How's everyone else?
Talking frog it was crazy.... Yvonne scanned me & said they might have to cancel as I had a triple lining but Amanda said as it's thin I could start stimms on Wednesday as the want to scan me 5 days later & if I started tomorrow it would be a Sunday for a scan & they don't do those on a Sunday so she said to start Wednesday! Has AF turned up? X


----------



## Jess81

Sara fab news!!! What was ur level? Xx


----------



## Sarapd

It's only 42, which I know is very low but trying to focus on the positive. I've been googling like mad and found some success stories so praying I'll be one of them.
How are you doing Jess?
Sara. xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Magz - congratulations on being PUPO with three.  Fingers crossed the others are ok for freezing.
Charlotte - I'm not surprised it felt crazy.  What does triple lining mean.  Didn't even know last time that they were looking at the lining when scanning other than at the baseline scan.  Glad you can continue. 

For me  - AF finally arrived late afternoon - when I was least expecting it.  Don't know if it will be thin enough when I have my scan on Wednesday but at least it has arrived.  
Last time it started late on the friday and everything was fine to start when I had scan on monday morning so there is a chance it may be ok, but expecting them to want to scan again.


----------



## chellelauz

Hey sara congrats!!!! Hope it all works out for u x

I rang the clinic and they have fitted me in for tomorrow now instead of the end of the month for my follow up  So I'm happy now!!!!  

Just wanted to get a bit of feedback though from you guys….

Basically me and chelle have tried twice now with her eggs gone back into me both times.  We are not sure whether to try with mine next or carry on trying with hers….shes 37 now and I'm coming up 33 next month…..what do you lot think do you think we have more chance with using my own eggs?  We would really like to ideally have one child using chelles eggs and then possibly another using my own!  But reality is proving that it may never happen having 1 child let alone 2! And money is starting to run out and credit cards going up and up  

May go for the ivf2 deal but not sure whether we would be allowed to do one with chelles eggs and the other with me!


----------



## MissMayhem

Congratulations magz hope everything goes smoothly for you. Sarapd, Oh My God! Your bews has brought tears to my eyes! To say I'm happy for you is a huge understatement! Fantastic news!  xxx


----------



## Jess81

Sara, i think there are sucsess stories too, My friends was only low (cant remember exact numbers!) but she is now 12 weeks! sometimes they are just slow starters!! hope all goes well for you in the coming weeks!! 

I'm fine thanks, be 20 weeks on thursday... can't believe how fast it has gone!! looking forward to seeing baby again on thursday too! xx


----------



## scribbles

Sarapd - WOOHOO!!!!! Mega congratulations!!! Praying that your numbers get nice and high! Fantastic news!

Magz - congrats on being PUPO!! When is your OTD?

Talking frog - hooray for AF finally arriving!! I've heard of women having their baseline scans during AF  so shouldn't be a barrier to start stimms hopefully.

Chellelauz - I would be tempted to use your own eggs if you have tried with DW's. I wonder if it's possible to use both of your eggs, like when people use a mix of DH and donor sperm. Glad you're getting a follow up sooner rather than later x

Is anybody going to the clinic on Friday morning? It's our last appointment at 0810hrs before getting discharged then thrust out into the worrying hands of the NHS!!!


----------



## magz1

Hi everyone thanx for the well wishes, had phone call this morning the other two blasts weren't good enough quality to freeze, so everything riding on these three little ones on board. Otd is 29th June. 
Chelkelauz I'd be tempted to use yours has there's bound to be higher success with younger eggs. Hope everything goes well today
Talking frog u'll be in full flow soon, ec will be here before u know it
Charlotte 022, I had an aqua green top & cardigan on, I think I was so nervous didn't even notice clothes people were wearing, although I always smile to try put people at ease. It'll be you soon on this mad 2ww
Scribbles, it's flying mind, will u be 8 weeks then?
Angelica, hope u ok?
Thanks again everyone magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Magz I did see you.... How are you feeling?
Talking frog not entirely sure & I am yet to google it but I know they like a triple lining around 8mm when doing transfer when I find out I will fill you in x


----------



## Sarapd

Just a quick update from me - it's all over. HCG dropped to 10. Feel utterly broken and don't know what to do next.
Sara. xx


----------



## chellelauz

awww sara solo sorry this whole thing sucks for us who keep getting negatives!  Did crew check ur hcg levels then? x

Had follow up with Amanda yesterday she is suggesting for me to have the scratch next time   We are going to do the ivf2 i think and chelle will have ec and so will i, but we will freeze chelles eggs for the future and use mine on next lot of treatment.  But lets see what happens as I have to have AMH levels test first


----------



## Jess81

oh no Sara i'm so sorry!! it's so blooming cruel to give that to you then take it away like that. I know at the moment this won't be of any peace but you have to take away that it can work!! big hugs hunni xx

Chelle - that sounds like a  good idea, I had the scratch last time don't know if thats what made a difference to us but we will never know! good plan for you both to have EC too and freeze some. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Sara - so so sorry...  It's just [email protected] especially getting it taken away from you like that xx

Chellelauz -  glad you've got an action plan to get going again xx


----------



## magz1

I'm so sorry sarapd, there's nothing more cruel than to give it to you then take it away. No matter what anyone says will make a difference but if u need to vent your feelings, we'll be here to listen. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry to hear that Sara


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sarapd - sorry to hear your news.  

I had my baseline scan today with Jodi - all ok to start stims tomorrow.  Next scan is on Tuesday morning.


----------



## scribbles

Sara - I'm so sorry to hear that. Take time for yourself to heal xxx sending massive hugs xxxx

Chellelauz - sounds like a really good plan!! Really glad you've got a plan in motion and can crack on with your next cycle xx I really hope that your next cycle is your best one xxxx

Talking frog - great news about your baseline!! You must be really pleased!! Fingers crossed that you make lots of fabulous follies!!


----------



## magz1

Hi all hope you doing ok
Sarapd, how u doing, stupid question I know hut just want to let u know I care.
Scribbles good luck for scan 2moz? U'll be amazed how different your baba looks.
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Thanks for all your lovely messages. I am emotionally and physically battered and bruised. One of my Gestone bruises is so bad DH thought it was a tattoo! 

I've just had to put up with my neighbour telling me about her grandson who was born yesterday. I texted her yesterday to say it was too hard for me to see the baby and I thought that sent a clear message but she has still spent ages telling me how tired her daughter in law is from labour and struggling to breast feed. Have to say it's a problem I'd love to have at the moment.

Good luck tomorrow Scribbles.  

Love to everyone.  Sorry for no personals.

Sara. xx


----------



## scribbles

Good morning ladies 

We had our final appointment today so I am going to leave this board now. Thank you all for your incredible support, love and kindness. I wish I could meet you all in person and tell you exactly how much I have appreciated your kind words and support. 
I wish you all the love, luck and happiness in your journeys through treatment. I have never met such incredibly strong, resilient and proud ladies and it's been a privilege being a part if this group.
I will keep you all my prayers and thoughts and hope that you all achieve your dreams.

Massive hugs to all of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magz1

Hi everyone hope u well
Scribbles sorry to see u leave but give us a little update every now and then, hope all ok with scan and thank you for all the support u shown to everyone and kind words as well. Have a happy healthy pregnancy, live the dream
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Scribbles please keep us updated & I will hopefully come across you on other boards as a fellow staff trainee X


----------



## magz1

Hi everyone, hope u all doing good?
Sarapd, been thinking of you, hope your feeling a little better.
Charlotte022, talking frog, Angelica, jess, chellelauz and anyone I missed
Well done a stupid thing and tested this morning and got a bfn, it's a week since transfer so thought something might show. Looks like it's going to be a bfn for me too. Was really good and positive all the way through this cycle now all my positivity gone, sorry about the me post. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Magz!  You know it's too early to test! It was only a few weeks ago you were telling me the same! 9dp5dt is the earliest you should test and even then you could have some late implanters. As Sara quoted to me,  step away from the sticks . Keep the faith xx

Hope the rest of you are doing ok xx


----------



## magz1

Thanx Angelica, I needed someone to whip me back into shape. I know I should practise what I preach lol. Thanx again, positive thoughts. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Magz - whilst some people will get a BFP this early, the majority won't. There is a chart online from NYU Fertility that says the earliest HCG will show is 8dp5dt.
I'm not great today - physically or emotionally. I'm in a lot of pain - feel like I've done a heavy gym session. I can only assume it's the drugs and hormones coming out of my body. Not sure whether to go to the dr and get a sick note for a week or so but worried that sitting at home will just make me feel worse and give me even more time to ponder.
Hope everyone else is ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## magz1

Sarapd, sorry your feeling so bad, you've been through so much. Only you know wheth you should go to the doctor. Our bodies go through so much during the ivf process. Really hope you start to feel better soon. Big hugs magz xxxxxxx


----------



## MissMayhem

Hope you're feeling a little better this evening sarapd. Think I'd be at the doctor's myself were it not for the fact I've got an interview later this week with the same organisation, can hardly turn up and convince them I'm the best person for it when I'm off sick as my head's in the shed eh! The pain of this process doesn't seem to be getting any easier. I know what you mean about maybe too much time not being ideal for you, we're all different in that respect, for me the pressure of having to put a front on would far outweigh my worries of having too much time alone. Just make sure you prioritise yourself whatever you decide.xx


----------



## Sarah151181

Weve got our follow up with Amanda on weds and even tho I've been trying to hide it am still finding it all really difficult, just wish I cud draw a line under it and move on but it's not easy.
We r going to try naturally til nov/dec time if no success then another ivf cycle.
I wish I cud take some time off sick but thanks to the nhs I can't take any time til nov  x


----------



## MissMayhem

Hi Sarah151181, why would you have to wait until November because of the NHS?  Are they your employer?  I'm kind of the opposite to you at the minute, have been trying naturally for a few months but biological ALARM clock is ringing in my ear so we'll be off to CRGW soon if we don't have any joy.  I think once this interview is out of the way I may well give up struggling for a while, I hate being off work as I feel so guilty for my colleagues and the people I work with when I am but I really am struggling so much lately.  Good luck to you for Wednesday and for your natural TX.   xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sarapd - sorry to hear you are in pain.  Hope things start to feel a bit better soon. 

Magz -hide the sticks away  until test date.   for a good result for you.

Hope everyone is ok.  I have done 5 days of stimms and have a scan tomorrow morning to see how things are going.  Feeling excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Sarah151181

Yes miss mayhem nhs I work for, they aren't supportive and I had to use most of my leave for first ivf so now I'm going to have to wait for my sickness record to clear before doing it again  x


----------



## magz1

Sarapd, hope you feeling a little better today
Sara115118, good luck with follow up, make sure u have all your questions ready, write them down if u need to.
Talking frog good luck with scan today
Miss mayhem good luck with interview, then welcome to the mad roller coaster of ivf
Thanx everyone for wise words, feeling more at peace today with whatever happens. What will be will be. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Talking frog we are 1 day apart in things I'm suffering terrible twinges & tiredness! 
What's everyone else doing on their Tuesday evenings I'm just chilling got to be up early for my scan tomorrow to see how my follies are doing! Sarah we might see each other there what time is your app? Mines 9.30am x


----------



## Sarapd

Thanks for your good wishes ladies. Feeling better today. I rang IVF Wales yesterday because I felt so ill and was told there was nothing more they could do as I had a BFN and I should contact my GP. He was pretty sure I've got a flu-like virus but can't be sure as he's not an IVF specialist. My experience at IVF Wales just makes me remember how good CRGW are. I'm seeing the counsellor there on Monday and back to see Amanda on Wednesday next week.
Hope you've stepped away from the sticks Magz.
Sara. xx


----------



## MissMayhem

So nice to hear you with focus in your voice again sarapd, sending you lots of wishes and   for your follow up.

Good luck with your scans tomorrow girls, fingers crossed for you.

And good luck and thanks for you too magz, the new job will be more stress but more money so little more able to afford treatment then. 

Love and positivitu to you all.xx


----------



## magz1

OTD, official bfn for us, thanx for all the support, I wish each and everyone of you all the luck in the world and hope with all my heart you all achieve your dream. Thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Magz - I'm so sorry. You don't deserve this xx


----------



## Sarapd

Magz - I'm so sorry. I had really high hopes for you this time.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Thinking of you magz, so sorry to hear your news.xx


----------



## Charlotte022

So sorry Magz


----------



## Talkingfrog

Magz- sorry to hear your news


----------



## magz1

Thanx everyone, Angelica none of us deserve it. Well that's me finished with this ivf roller coaster, it's down to you youngsters now lol. I did everything I could and it just not meant to be. 
Angelica, I'm going to keep an eye out on you, I just know you'll achieve your dream somehow. Your an inspirational strong lady
Sarapd, I'm glad your feeling a bit better, I hope when u have consultation with Amanda on Wednesday you get a plan for you to get that much wanted dream. You too are much more stronger than you think, you've been through so much.
Charlotte022, miss mayhem, talking frog, I wish the three of you all the luck in the world and wish with all my heart that you achieve your dreams.
Thanx again I will be popping on to see progress on all your journeys. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Magz - Take care of yourself.  

EC for me is Wednesday.
Sarapd - not sure what time you are there, but good luck for your consultation with Amanda on Wednesday.


----------



## MissMayhem

Will miss you magz, take good care of yourself   xx


----------



## magz1

Just want wish sarapd good luck today, hope you get a plan
Talking frog good luck with ec, hope you get a bumper crop
Hi to everyone else, hope life is treating u kind.
Charlotte022 how u getting on in your cycle?
Magz xxxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Had EC today got 24 eggs will post more when I'm feeling up to it x


----------



## lilllis

Hi Ladies - I am just choosing between clinics CRGW or the Ladies in center of Cardiff - I think from comments I have read so far CRGW has a great reputation - with the treatment you have had so far would you say your happy with CRGW? Thanks so much x


----------



## magz1

Well done charlotte022, didn't realise you was going for ec today as well. I can just feel it in my bones your dream's coming true this cycle. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow Charlotte! That's great!  Hope you get fantastic news tomorrow xx

Lilllis - I can't say enough about CRGW. They are all lovely and have a very personal touch. I can't compare them with LWC but I definitely recommend CRGW. If you have any other questions I'm sure the ladies on here will help. Hope to see you here soon xx


----------



## IndigoBlue

Lilllis, a definite yes vote for CRGW from me & we're in walking distance of LWC 

We initially decided on CRGW after going to a fertility trade show in Cardiff - both LWC and CRGW had stands - we spent an hour plus chatting with CRGW's Amanda (Dr) and Lyndon (embryologist) and it was like chatting to friends - very comfortable, easy & pleasant. 
The lady on the LWC stand (could have been a nurse?dr? who knows she didn't introduce herself) ignored me on my first visit to the stand and on the second try with OH  looked us up and down like something she'd stepped in. She very quickly recovered herself long enough to give us a stack of leaflets but her initial disdain left a bad impression. 
The fertility show gave us a free consultation at LWC - we went along it was all fine but I felt a bit intimidated - it was a bit like stepping into a very swanky office, the staff were lovely but waiting in the various places, pre scan/consultation etc there was no-one around and the places to sit were small and felt cut off from everywhere else.
Because of my medical history, LWC wanted to do a mock transfer before they'd even accept us as patients - by the time we'd added in evrything involved we'd be £700 poorer before we even got on a waiting list! The doctor we saw was very thorough and pleasant but it didn't feel right for us.

At CRGW the waiting room is right next to the reception office - we arrived 15 minutes early for a recent appointment & I lost count of the amount of times we were asked if we were ok by passing staff -   I had a mock transfer and the staff were so kind, we had a really ****ty time at IVF Wales and this was a world away. We've had appointments straight from work and arrived not looking immaculate - no one has batted an eyelid

CRGW just "feels right" for us but visit both & go with your gut - there's not a lot we can control with regard to infertility but it really helps to be treated somewhere that you feel at ease.

best wishes
Indigo x


----------



## Sarapd

Wow Charlotte - that's a lot. Take things easy today.

Lilllis - I can't speak highly enough of CRGW. We went to that show too and had more or less the same experience as Indigo at the LWC stand. We've also been to Create and ARGC in London and you're just treated as a number on a conveyor belt. It really opened our eyes to how good CRGW is.

Do ask if you've any other questions.

Sara. xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Magz - Thanks for the thoughts.  EC went fine 13 eggs and 12 suitable for icsi.  Similar numbers to last time. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow on fertilisation for both of us. Didn't sleep In the afternoon so early night and now awake at silly time.
Sarahpd - hope all went well with your appointment. 

Lillis- we went to an open evening for lwc and crgw. A friend  cycled successfully with lwc and liked them. LWC were nice enough but felt more  clinical in their approach and seemed to push things such as sperm bank. 

CRGW felt more focused on  you as a person. I also recognised some faces from my last cycle at ivfwales four years ago. We have found all the staff to be lovely. 

Good luck.


----------



## angelica_wales

Talkingfrog -  great result! Fingers crossed for good news today xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Clinic phoned this morning and out of the 11 mature eggs 10 fertilised.  Waiting for a call on Saturday to see how they are developing.


----------



## Charlotte022

Did split cycle IVF/ ICSI this morning we had 8 ICSI cycle embryos & 4 IVF cycle embryos - scan tomorrow to check for OHSS 
Magz thanks for comment x


----------



## magz1

Well done charlotte022 & talking frog, I'm routing for both of you, c'mon embies grow grow lol. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Tulip77

Hi Ladies,

Wondering if anyone could offer me advice on stopping drugs after bfn

Got bfn this morning on hpt at 13dp5dt  

In one way, I can't wait to get off the meds, but part of me would feel better about stopping if I had bloods showing bfn or an even later hpt bfn - clutching at straws I know..

The instruction sheet I have says to stop cyclogest after bfn, but I'm also taking progynova 2 tabs/day - should I just stop that now as well?

I haven't had any bleeding at all, guess the drugs are holding it off - when should I expect af?

Thank you Anjelica for the advice you gave me last time I posted on here and to all of you. 
Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Tulip - so sorry for your BFN. If it's not OTD yet you should continue the drugs. If it's OTD,  from my experience you can safely stop the drugs but if you're taking prednisolone you'll need to reduce the dose for a couple of days. You're right that any progesterone supplements you're on will stop the bleeding (usually!). Where I've made it to OTD without bleeding I usually get AF anytime from the same day to 4 days after stopping progesterone 

If you're not sure,  give the clinic a ring,  even today. They can reassure  you  and give you advice xx


----------



## magz1

Hi tulip77, I'm so sorry for the bfn, take time for yourself, scream shout cry or whatever makes u feel better. I would say what Angelica said is good advice.
Angelica, how are you? Do u know what your next move is yet?
Charlotte077 & talking frog hope you both got good news yesterday
Hi everyone else hope u all ok?
Magz xxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip77

Thank you very much Angelica and Magz, I am so grateful for your advice.  I phoned as you suggested and have follow up booked for this week, which has at least helped us feel a little less lost.  Thanks again xxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

So sorry to hear about your BFN Tulip 
AFM transfer is scheduled tomorrow so hopefully the embryos are doing well x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Tulip, sorry to hear your news.

Didn't get chance to post yesterday. DH downloaded a Glastonbury performance on iplayer anf it took nearly 4 hours!  Broadband couldn't cope with additional internet and would stop download.

When clinic phoned on Saturday we still had 10 embies, 8 of which were a better grade than the other two. Didn't think to ask what grade though. Will find out at ET tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## magz1

Charlotte022 & talking frog good luck with et today
Tulip77, I'm glad you rang clinic and feel a little better. Make sure you write down all the questions you want to ask at your follow up. If u need anywhere to ask questions or if your feeling a bit down we are always here.
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks magz I'm currently PUPO with 2 hatching blasts & 2 of same size & quality in the freezer I'm calling the frozen ones our penguins! It just feels so weird to be PUPO & to know I have a bit of me & DP mixed together in me x


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations on being PUPO Charlotte - got everything crossed for you!

Talkingfrog - how about you?  

Tulip - I couldn't agree more with Magz - write everything down - you will forget something.  Hope you're doing OK under the circumstances  xx

Magz - thanks for asking - I'm off on my hols in 3 weeks so when I get back I'll be booking in for a scratch (around August bank holiday if AF behaves between now and then) and then look to start again around the beginning of September.  Not that I'm at all superstitious but my 2 BFP's have been just after my summer holidays... Watch this space.  Hope you're doing well all things considered xx


----------



## magz1

Charlotee022, well done you, I got a good feeling about you. Sending sticky vibes to your embies. 
Angelica, sounds like a good plan and I will be crossing everything your dream comes true, if anyone deserves this it's you! I'm ok thanx, got follow up Wednesday.
Tulip good luck for Wednesday I might see you there, I'm there at12
Magz


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Sarah151181

After our follow up with Amanda she suggested we badger ivf Wales about our appt with them as apparently if u do more than one private go they knock u off their books?
Phoned ivf Wales today to be told we have consultation soon but both of us have to have bmi 19-30!! I'm the one with problems and will get below 30 easily thanks to slimming world, however my hubby's bmi is currently 39 he is four stone over weight n I can't see him ever achieving bmi of 30  so looks like we may have to give up on nhs and come back to crgw x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 
We have had two blasts put back -one is 4AB the other was either 3 or 4 (4 I think) AC.  Looks as if non of the others are suitable for freezing.  Everything seems to have replicated my last cycle - 14 eggs last time, 13 this time, 11 embies last time, 10 this time, 8 looking good at day three on both cycles - similar quality blasts as last time too except but had one hatching then and not now.  Fingers crossed for same result as last time (but without the ohss!)

Magz and Tulip - good luck for your follow up
Angelica - hope you have a good holiday
Sarah - good luck with your ivf wales appointment.


----------



## magz1

Talking frog, positive thoughts, keep thinking this is the one where my dream comes true. Everything is crossed for you & Charlotte
Tulip good luck for 2moz
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thank you magz. 

I am hoping for same result as last time as it was a BFP.  This time we are trying for a little brother or sister.  I know we would be very lucky to get a positive in our second cycle too  but it must happen sometimes.


----------



## angelica_wales

Everything crossed for you talkingfrog xx

Hope the 2ww flies by!


----------



## Tulip77

Thank you so much for your kind messages, I am truly touched and really grateful for the advice. Still feeling sad, but managing better now and starting to look forward and plan for the future. Hope your appt went well Magz, will have missed you because we won't be there until 4. I'm just making my list of questions and it's a long list! 
Wishing you good luck Charlotte and Talkingfrog, sending you positive vibes   
Angelica, hope you have a lovely holiday.  I love looking forward to a hol, sometimes I enjoy it as much as the actual hol!
Sarah, that's bad news about the NHS regs- we would be in the same position as you when we finally reach top of NHS list.  I'm wondering how they would know- if you ask the clinic not to share any info with your GP..?
T xx


----------



## lilllis

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for your replies about CRGW vs LWC

LWC...I went to the open eve with a friend as hubby was working. They was friendly but yes it seems too 'Harley St' (posh) for me lol but they do PGD.... I have had an email from Lyndon Miles and I hope to meet him next week at the open evening so I hope CRGW do offer this too.

from your first appointment how long is the waiting list ?

I hope to be a regular on this board very soon and able to get to know you all  Lis x


----------



## magz1

Lillis I don't think they do pgd but I mite be wrong. Good luck in whatever choice u make
Charlotte & talking frog how u getting on? Is 2ww driving u mad yet lol
Sara151181 do u know what u will do yet? Would it not be better to attend your appointment, then both of u hit the gym
Tulip how'd follow up go?
Angelica, sarapd, miss mayhem & anyone I've missed hope u all well and enjoying the weather
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Magz I'm doing ok a few twinges here & there no idea what is causing it although it's provably my body readjusting after all the meds hope that your well x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lillis - hope all goes well at the open evening.  The waiting list is not long.  Your first appointment/consultation will usually be on a Saturday (there are more consultants available) and we found that easier as it meant 1 less day of work.  You will then have a follow up to discuss test results.  The next appointment will be a weekday one of 1 hour which is your planning appointment - at that one you will work out when you are likely to start cycling.  Waiting times can vary - may be a little longer straight after an open evening, but were only a few weeks when we booked.  Good luck.

Thank you Tulip.

Magz - doing fine thanks.  A few twinges and one or two quite sharp pains but those feel as if they are coming from the ovaries so assume it is everything adjusting.  They went as quick as they came so not causing a problem.  Starting to find 2ww harder now as I want to know what is going on down there. Last time I had ohss so could only feel bloating -  while at ivf wales for ohss treatment they were taking bloods anyway and so did pregnancy test so knew on day 10 after transfer.  This time otd is 13 days after transfer so finding the last few days and lack of any symptoms hard.  Lots of things to be planned for (including a holiday) and the outcome changes some of those plans.


----------



## magz1

Just coming on to wish charlotte022 & talking frog all the luck for OTD, praying for a positive result for you both
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks Magz we both test on Sunday x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thank you Magz


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone hope ur all well, haven't been on in a while!

Just wondering if anyone has any advice.....

I had my negative cycle then had a bleed the day after test date and now I'm really late for my next period do u think its the treatment messing with my cycle?


----------



## magz1

Hi all,
Chellelauz, probably the drugs, we put our bodies through so much
Charlotte022 & talking frog, hope your both ok and got positive results
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Magz I had a BFP but unfortunately Talking Frog had a BFN hope that your well magz? X


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations charlotte  Now the next 2ww until your scan...

Talkingfrog - sorry for your BFN xx

Chellelauz - the drugs do all sorts of weird things to our cycles. There was one lady on the over 40's thread that waited over 2 months for a bleed. Hopefully it will all settle down for you soon. Do you have any idea what you're going to do next?

Magz - how are you doing? Did you get anything new from your follow up?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Angelica.  I started to bleed early hours of Friday morning, two days before test date so knew what the outcome would be when I tested.  We knew we would have been very luck to have had two cycles and a positive out of both of them (first icsi gave us our daughter) and success rates were low as I am 40, but thought that as my AMH was good we stood a better chance of being in the 10% success rate than some.  We have now booked a short holiday booked for September so have that too look forward too.


----------



## magz1

Talking frog I'm so sorry, a holiday will give u time to heal and think about what u want to do next. Give your daughter plenty of cuddles.
Charlotte022 congraulations, hope the next 2 weeks fly by.
Angelica I'm ok, Amanda said that I produce beautiful embryos and that they thought they'd cracked it this time, she thinks there was some sort of implantation because I bled for 10 days after. She said they would have no hesitation in trying again if I wanted even though I'm 45, some consolation for an old bird lol. How's things with you, do you know what u going to do?
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thank you Magz & Angelica 
Talking frog will you be doing another cycle?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Magz -  looking forward to the holiday - haven't told her yet as she would expect to go tomorrow.  We are doing the hotel package at Peppa Pig world so stay in a hotel for two nights and get two days at the park.  We have been for the day before, but there was lots we didn't see and we picked a day that the local area had a teacher training day so the kids were still off. Should be ok this time as mid september.  
Have managed to steal a few hugs but usually if I ask for one I get told "in the morning" or "only one".  She is definitely a character.

Charlotte - really don't know.  I think we were lulled into thinking as it worked last time it would this time and decided before hand that we would only have one go unless there was a frostie.  Was going to just keep trying naturally in the hope, but starting to think it needs to be cycling properly or not at all.  Should have thought a bit more about a package as if we did another now the total would have been about  the same as the three cycle package if we had done it at the start . Need to take age into account too.  I think I will give time to get my head round a few things and book a follow up before deciding.


----------



## caro82

Hi all, congrats to the BFP's and hugs for the BFN'S, not been on in a while since my last cycle was cancelled. I'm back down-regging again now, had another scratch last week and preparing to try again. Anyone else?


----------



## Daisy34

Don't come on here very often but wanted to say to talkingfrog if you do want to try again, speak to clinic about starting a package now, they will probably let you still do it even if you didn't sign up at the start. I've found them very good like that. Good luck x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Daisy -  thanks for that.  I am hoping to phone tomorrow to book a follow up.  Was not ready to think about one earlier in the week,  not in work on a friday so a bit easier to phone.  

Not sure yet if we want to do another one.  Plan was only to do one. Part of me wants to have another go, but DH is a bit wary because of the upset if it is negative and I can see where he is coming from.  If we did decide to have another go it would not be until early next year.  DH is studying part time which does not finish until October.  Have lots of jobs to do on the house, including moving our first icsi miracle to a new bedroom.  Also feel it would be better to give my body a good chance to recover first.  Only told our parents we would having treatment, but meeting a friend tomorrow so may be able to chat with her now.  She had failed ivf cycles, then fell pregnant naturally so will be able to understand.


----------



## pollita

Hello all, 

This thread has been quiet lately! Hope you're all doing well. I'm getting further with my treatment planning, hopefully in the next month or so I'll be cycling!

My headache at the moment is that I'm really, really struggling to find someone who would be able to come with me to EC. Depending on the day it is I may be able to, but everyone works busy jobs and has families that they can't just drop at short notice to come with me so it's a big reality that I may have to go on my own, not that I really mind. 

I live almost an hour away so I'm thinking of just getting a private taxi to pick me up after EC and take me home where someone will be waiting for me and will stay overnight. Does anyone think this will be a problem with the clinic? All they say is that you need to be collected by a responsible adult (hopefully the person driving me along the M4 will be  ) but don't want to be caught out if they refuse to release me to him or anything, or if they want the taxi driver to sign something to say they've collected me. For the same reason I'm a little hesitant to call them up and ask this as someone else (at a different clinic) said that they threatened to cancel her cycle when she said she had the same problem


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi pollita

That is a bit awkward! I would ask at the clinic - you can just tell them that you are struggling to find someone and as a last resort you may have to get a taxi. They're pretty reasonable

I'm starting my next cycle soon. I've got a scratch on Wednesday and start cycling sometime in the following week with EC booked for the 15th September.  

I hope you get things sorted!!

Angela
xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey angelica let me know how the scratch goes? Have u had one before? I'm having one sometime in September x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi there Chellelauz - How's it going?  Do you know what you're doing next?  Whose eggs etc? 

First scratch for me in Wednesday - I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## chellelauz

Hey yes we have a plan we r both having treatment chelle will be freezing her eggs for us to hopefully use hers in the future and we r going with a fresh cycle with me using my own eggs which we haven't done before and with the scratch too, different approach may be good we hope  

Good luck for ur scratch x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all - hope everyone is ok,

Pollita - that is a bit awkward.  I think I would ask them first where you stand.  They may suggest that you stay at the clinic for a bit longer than normal to check there are no side effects before getting in the taxi.  Good luck.

chellelauz and angelica - good luck with having the scratch done.  I have seen a lot of people say they have had it done to help with implantation.


----------



## angelica_wales

That sounds like a great plan chellelauz - keep us posted xx


----------



## Sarah151181

I think we might be starting treatment for second time with crgw soon, have got nhs appt on 9th sept but so far not looking promising as both packs they've sent out have not got to me n wen I called them the other wk to chase up appt I was told my appt was that day!!!!
Having also the bmi issue hanging over us my husband needs to lose around 5.5-6 stone to get a bmi of 30 I very much doubt they'll accept us 
Crgw were amazing the first time so I certainly don't mind doing it with them a second time!
Does anyone get any medication from their gp for the ivf? X


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Sarah

I've managed to get some cyclogest and progynova from my gp in the past but I don't think they're too keen it... hope you can get started soon xx

AFM - had scratch last Wednesday (ouch!) and baseline scan today. Here we go again! Back for another scan next Wednesday

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Angelica u got me worried for the scratch now  

I was at the clinic wednesday too what time was you there I think i saw u lol When did you start the medication after doing the scratch?


----------



## angelica_wales

I was there at 5.30pm - Were you in with Yvonne before me (I remember a couple coming out when I was complaining it's too hot!) ?  I always wonder if I see people from here in real life  

The scratch isn't pleasant but it's not unbearable and it's over in 20 seconds!  Jodie did mine and counted down the last 10 seconds so you know it's almost over.  Horrible cramping sensation but it's over very quickly!  You'll be fine


----------



## Sarah151181

We had our initial ivf Wales appt today after they've been sending all our letters to the wrong address! 
Well suprise suprise we have been refused treatment due to my husbands bmi and being told he'd need to lose 5stone at lease  I thought they'd say this and did point out that the fertility issues are due to me, he has excellent sperm quality and took part in sperm sharing at crgw for our first cycle!!
So looks like it's back to crgw with a treatment plan appt in three wks time then hopefully start our second cycle nov/dec time  x


----------



## angelica_wales

Sorry you don't get your free NHS attempts Sarah. I don't have many good things to say about IVF Wales...  Not long to wait to be back at CRGW. Good luck xx


----------



## taffylass

Hello, thought I'd join you all if that's ok. I did post 2 or 3 months ago but didn't come back on here when my cycle failed.  I'm doing surrogacy ivf and have had two failed fets using 2 blasts each time. I'm now doing a fresh cycle with my surrogate, I just started stims last night. Excited and very nervous for this next attempt!

Good luck to all those going through treatment at the moment xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi taffylass - good to see you back here

Good luck with this cycle xx


----------



## taffylass

Thanks Angelica. Hope you're feeling good about this cycle xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Initial appointment at cgrw tomorrow, quite excited, can't wait to start a cycle with them!


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome drama Queen! 

CRGW is a lovely clinic xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Thanks Angelica! 

I know I have been there for an open day and got really good impressions!


----------



## taffylass

Hi Dramaqueen, I love the clinic too. Good luck for your appointment xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Thanks! It was lovely! Explained everything and sent me home with the forms, I have a planning appointment in just over a week


----------



## angelica_wales

Drama queen- good stuff!  Full speed from now!


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Yep! If you don't mind me asking Angelica, were your IUI cycles with CRGW?


----------



## angelica_wales

Yes they were. IUI is much less stressful than IVF/ICSI!!  If you have any questions,  ask away xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Ah great! I was wondering what meds you had? The doc today said I would be starting on CD21, taking suprecur, then we would take another drug (not sure which) when my new cycle starts (whilst still taking the suprecur). Is this what happened with you? Seems as if I'm doing a DR but thought this was only used on IVF


----------



## angelica_wales

That is a bit strange - I started around day 1-3 with suprecur and menopur (one time gonal f). I'm sure they know what they're doing


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Yeah, I'm wondering if it's a way to control my cycle better as I have pcos, he seemed very knowledgeable/ confident so I'll go with whatever they give me!


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Ladies, 

Wondered if anyone using DS was looking to ship from Xytex in the conning weeks?


----------



## Jess81

Dramaqueen, we used DS at CRGW... We didn't import though we went through their bank x


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Did they have a good selection of donors jess or was it quite limited?


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi Guys

Im back! Angelica and Chelle i dont know if you can remember me from last year but i remember you both and im glad to see your both still on here and trying hard. . Ive been off here a while following a BFN last year and having a few issues but now am 1dp5dtand  im ready to start sharing all the expierences we all go through again and the nervous waiting. This time l around i feel like im actually dreading OTD as the outcome last time was heartbreaking and not feeling the faith. Last time for DP and all my family knew last time this time its just me DP and my mother, i found it so difficult last time telling people after the BFN it just made me feel worse :/ xxx For everybody working with CRGW they are all so lovely and caring im so glad to have them as my clinic


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi baby/ies,  yes I remember you 

Congratulation on being PUPO.  I have everything crossed for you. Hope the 2ww flies by! 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey guys!!!  Hello Baby/ies   Good luck on ur 2ww! and good that u have frosties too!

Chelle had her EC this morning and they had 11 eggs 10 are mature   and our donor sperm has thawed perfectly this time too so over the moon!!!!!    

On the down side Chelle was sooo sick   at the clinic and when we got home! She's sleeping it off now though bless her!  Im soo proud of her showed no nerves or worry or anything but I think thats cos ill be going through it sometime next month and she doesn't want me to get worked up about it!!!!! Im sooo going to anyway lol  Anyway she's done her job now her embryos hopefully if they are good enough are going to be frozen for us to hopefully use one day in the future  

My turn next starting with the scratch on Friday eeekkkk!

Angelica is ur EC in the morning now?


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Congratulations with your amount of eggs chelle/lau! Now awaiting the phone calls to see how your embies are doing. This process is so long for everyone i hope we all get our BFP's this time. I was thinking that too Angelica I noticed from previous posts you are having EC/transfer around this time too. Hope it all goes ok xxx


----------



## taffylass

Good luck baby/ies, it's hard keeping positive I know, hope the next couple of weeks to quickly for you xx

I had a follicle scan today and only one ovary was working! One had 7 follies and one had 1 small follie. They've upped my stims to try and get smaller ones to catch up. Has anyone had this before? Last time I had 8 follies of around the same size and ended up with 11 eggs, which gave me 4 blasts resulting in 2 bfns. This time I've got 4 follies of around same size and am wondering how on earth it'll work! X


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi Taffy i remember you from last year too!, try to stay positive about your follicles - i know its easier said than done,  but ive come to conclusion myself is that what will be will be and we can do no more than we are already doing all the upset and stress we go through will not change the outcomes :/ hopefully you will have around 6 good eggs. I noticed you are going through surrogacy this time, that option crossed my mind for the future if i am unsuccessful and i can imagine how even more emotional it is. Thinking of everyone tonight xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Great number of eggs chellelauz! Fingers crossed for good news and good luck for your scratch!!  xx

Taffylass - on my first scan I only had 4 on my right and 1 on my left. On my last scan I had 6 on my right and 3 on my left so things can change.  Hopefully the increase will give them a kick!  Remember it's quality first! Keep us posted  xx

I'm in for EC tomorrow at 8am...


----------



## taffylass

Chellelauz sorry I missed your post earlier. That's a great number of eggs. Hope Chelle is recovering after a tough day.  Good luck for your scratch and treatment. My surrogate has had two scratches now and said it was fine having it done.

Angelica good luck for the morning, hope you're feeling ok about it. Thanks for the info, how many did you end up with on your  left ovary?

Baby/ies I've only started ivf this year for surrogacy so it may have been someone else you're thinking of. I did post during my last cycle 2-3 months ago though. Thank you for the positive comments. 

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Just modified my post! Should have read 3 on my left (not even!) - that'll teach me to re-read my posts!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  we are not currently cycling (not sure if we will yet) but I pop in now and again to see how people are.

Angelica - good luck for your ec tomorrow.

Chellelauz - great news about having 10 mature eggs.

Good luck Dramaquuen, taffylass and baby/ies


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks talking frog - hope you're well xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Sorry Taffylas it must have been someone with a similar name - how are you feeling? When is your next scan on the your follicles?

Good luck for today Angelica i guess around about this time your getting those lovely drugs  hope youve got some lovely eggs.

How are you both feeling Chelle/lau? I hope you have good news from the clinic today.

Thank you talking frog 2 days past now! all we can do is hope xxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update as I'm still a bit dozy...  9 eggs collected this morning! Just waiting for the calls now xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone, out of our 10 mature eggs 5 fertilised so just waiting now to see if they go to 5 day blast, thank you for support x

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## taffylass

Chellelauz hope you get good news re blasts in a few days' time.

Angelica 9 eggs is fab! Hope you're feeling ok after ec.

Hi talkingfrog.

Baby/ies I'm ok thanks, next scan tomorrow, someone advised to put legs above head a few times a day to encourage egg growth so I'll try that! Hope you're feeling ok?

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Taffylass - plenty of protein and water to get those follies growing!


----------



## taffylass

Thanks hun. I've got fish, salad and veg coming out of my ears haha! Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Tesco have a special offer on "fuel" protein drinks - 3 for £3 and they're  not bad!


----------



## Bumpety

Angelica, do you mind if I ask what dose/protocol you were on? x


----------



## angelica_wales

Sure - I was on SP - started on 375 gonal F for 7 days then switched to 375 menopur for 7 days. I've been taking omega 3 and changed my diet to include oily fish 2-3 times a week on the recommendation of the clinic. My last go only produced 4 eggs so thats why we switched to gonal f and menopur xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi Chelle/lau congratulations on your fertilised eggs, hope they stay strong for you? What happens at transfer now?Will you be carrying them?

How you feeling now Angelica? Hope you get good news tomorrow

Its nice that the three of us are going through this the same time as we all did last year. 

Taffy lass keep those legs in the air! anything is worth a go

As for me im cwtching up to my fur baby tonight, DP gone back abroad today (lorry driver) and my friend is coming over for a wife night - she has a bottle of wine in tow - here come the excuses!


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Baby/ies we will be freezing chelles embryos to hopefully use in the future  

I am starting a fresh cycle this weekend after my scratch will be having ET with my own eggs around 20th october if everything goes to plan!  I've only ever done ET before never had to take the stimms or have a EC so a bit worried as I've seen Chelle go through it a few times now so i know exactly whats ahead!

I know its a bit confusing but we would love the chance to have one baby with my eggs and one with chelles but me carrying them both x The reason we are freezing chelles is because she's 5 years older than me and we thought it would be a good idea to freeze them now than go again in another year or so, theres lots of what if's like if we had twins or more with my eggs then would we even use hers which i doubt we would but u never know.  Plus we have done a package with our clinic for 2 goes as it works out cheaper


----------



## angelica_wales

quick update...

5 eggs have fertilised - will get another update on Sunday to see whether we're going for transfer on Sunday or Tuesday


----------



## magz1

Yay Angelica, sending positive vibes to your embies. Got everything crossed for u this time, u so deserve to be a mummy. Good luck everyone else. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks magz - how are you keeping? xx


----------



## taffylass

Great news Angelica, roll on transfer day.

I had a second scan today, right ovary has definitely packed up for this cycle. Ive still got 7 on my left, 6 of which are around the same size, there were 4 on Wednesday of around same size. So I'm hoping for 6 eggs, not as much as I would have liked but I'm only asking for 1 to work! Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Taffylass -  Remember you want quality over quantity! 6 all the same size sounds good. Are you back on Monday?


----------



## taffylass

Yes I'm back on Monday for another scan. My surrogate keeps assuring me that it's quality over quantity too xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Angelica -  Great news that  have fertilised  for good news on Sunday.  When I asked Amanda about diet she said oily fish but I don't like any seafood.  I was taking a pregnancy multi vitamin and omega  3 before last cycle but only for about  weeks before.  Have decided no harm to carry on taking them until we decide what to do.  

Chellelauz - I think I can understand your plans - seems to make sense.  Having twins with one from each of your eggs would be lovely.

Taffylass - I was going to say quality not quantity too.


----------



## Jess81

Dramaqueen88 said:


> Did they have a good selection of donors jess or was it quite limited?


Yeah there were quite a lot... The one we chose could have been written about DH!! X


----------



## Dramaqueen88

That's good, do they have a lot of information on them? I know Xytex includes a lot of information which made our choice of donor with them a to easier.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I Chelle/lau i know what you mean too, after you have egg collection you could maybe transfer one of your eggs and one of Chelles? I know if you only ended up with a singleton you would never know for sure but it would then be wonderful if you had twins! Good idea too though about being able to freeze chelles eggs for the future. We have done the 3 cycle package here too this time and got a frostie so thats what ive got to keep focusing on. 

Im actually dreading to test this time around, last time i tested without DP and i kind of grieved on my own in a way. This time he is adamant I am not to do it alone and he wants to be there. Its kind of stressing me out a bit, i just feel seeing that negative test with him will make me feel like a failure and i wont know what to say to him. I 5dp5dt today, hardly any symptoms really, bit of lower back ache this morning (dont know ive just slept awkward) and a bit of lower abdo ache. A couple of days ago a coulple of times when I got up from my sun lounger  i got a bit of a stitch feeling. Praying it was implantation.

How are you today Angelica? Hope your embryos are doing well and get good news this morning.

Taffylass thinking of you too! When are you in for egg collection? 

xxx


----------



## taffylass

Hello, hope everyone's ok?

My egg collection is on Wednesday, yay! My follies had a bit of a growth spurt on the weekend xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Woo hoo! Fantastic news Taffylass! Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow! 

Baby/ies -  don't read too much into symptoms or lack of. Progesterone can do all sorts to your body

AFM - my day 3 embies were all where they should be between 6 and 9 cells with only 1 with any fragmentation so we're hoping to go to blast tomorrow. I'm in at midday tomorrow for ET so  fingers crossed we have something to transfer!


----------



## taffylass

Good luck Angelica, your embies are doing great!

Baby/ies when are you testing?

Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Angelica - good luck for tomorrow.

Taffylass - good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## angelica_wales

I had a 4AB and a 3 blast put  back today! The embryologist  said the 4AB was likely to become a 4AA within the hour as it was about to divide again. He said that one was absolutely text book for division and progression from reviewing the embryoscope. He said they can't grade the 3 because although it's a blast it's too early to tell quality but everything up to that point looked promising. I've got a morula they're still watching and they'll call me tomorrow regarding that one. He said compared to my previous cycles they were far better! So everything crossed for the next 2 weeks (OTD 6th Oct) 

Good luck tomorrow Taffylass xx


----------



## taffylass

Great stuff Angelica, that's a fab result. So hope you get your bfp. The waiting is so tough now!

Thanks, I'll update tomorrow. Can't remember when they tell you how many eggs have fertilised, is it that day or the next day? Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

They won't tell you until Thursday xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Angelica - that is great news. Fingers crossed for a frostie too.   for a BFP.  Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much. 

Taffylass - Good luck for your EC tomorrow.


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck today taffylass !!


----------



## chellelauz

Good luck taffylass  xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Taffy las i tested yesterday 7dp5dt BFN - cried alll day another failed cycle by the look of it. Hope everything goes well for you today!

Angelica good luck in your 2ww praying this is your time, i caved and tested BFN wish i had waited. Can you give me any advice on FET and how soon crgw will allow me to go straight to fet xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Baby/ies - you're torturing yourself! You're only 12dpo!  Its still too early to test!

Take a look at www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

There is a lady on one of the threads I follow who had a BFN on OTD which was 9dp5dt and tested again a few days later after AF hadn't arrived and got a BFP. She had a scan yesterday and saw a heartbeat.

I had a natural FET but you don't need to know about that yet!

Promise me you'll keep away from the sticks and keep your PMA!! Deal with a BFN when it's 100%!!

Take care

Angelica
xx



/links


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thanks Angelica - i told myself i wouldn test early this time, i would just grieve on test day,now il be grieiving twice. something inside me is saying just hold on though. But i know what im like if a fet cycle can be done quicker than a freash than id like to do that.  Are you doing anything in the 2ww to keep your mind off things Congratulations on being PUPO! XXXXXXX


----------



## angelica_wales

I think amanda will still make you wait a couple of months even for a FET. FET's are much easier than a fresh cycle obviously but you won't need it!

I've promised myself and DH that I will only test early if I start bleeding again. I know it's so difficult! I'm the worst culprit for testing early but am determined this time to last until OTD (may do the day before as it's a Sunday) 

I've got a lazy day off today then back to work tomorrow - will need to keep active 

Ive got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thank you Angelica if she makes you wait couple of months with FET il pronanly do the fresh cycle instead as we have done the cycle package. I just hope things will change. thanks for the advice xxx


----------



## taffylass

Thank you ladies. Feeling gutted as I only got 4 eggs from 8 follies. Last time I got 11 eggs and it still didn't work so I'm feeling a bit despondent, going to be a stressful few days! Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Taffylass - lower quantity = higher quality! It only takes 1!

Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xx


----------



## taffylass

Thanks hun, I saw Amanda on the way out and she said the same thing. If they all come good I'll be over the moon but it's the not knowing and there are not many to lose!

Hope you're feeling ok after transfer. 

Just out of interest what do you all do after transfer, rest lots or carry on as normal-ish, with no exercise or heavy lifting? Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I tend to carry on as normal. I took today off but I'm starting to wish I'd gone in to work,  although the friends re-runs are keeping me entertained

I just keep off exercise (zumba mainly) and don't do anything too stupid! 

I had 4 last time,  3 fertilised and we went to blast and had 2 to transfer. Even with 9 this time I only had 5 fertilised,  3 made it to day 5. I had 2 put back and the 3rd didn't meet the freezing criteria so it doesn't really matter what you start with! Keep positive! 

How are you feeling now? I was still very uncomfortable a few days after EC... 

xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi Taffy las I carried on as normal but i haven been on annual leave back in tonight. Im feeling pretty low and dont feel like going in to be honest. But have to keep remembering we have 2 more goes and frosties.

Thinking of you in the 2ww Angelica xxxxx


----------



## taffylass

Baby/ies I missed your earlier posts, so sorry! Oh please don't give up hope. I know exactly how you feel but there is definitely still time. Hope you're ok. I know it's so hard to stay positive and I always test early too but keep strong and keep the faith xxx


----------



## taffylass

Angelica I feel fine thanks, very bloated but I haven't had any pain or discomfort. Had a nice sleep this afternoon! Xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thank you taffy las and everyone else for keeping positive for me, its so difficult though given my age and the quality of embryos to think why are they not implanting. I know we have 2 more fresh cycles and a possible FET but have taken a loan over 4 years for this if none of the cycles work i cant see how we could get the money again, unless i remortage my house. and then theres the money paying out for meds all the time, me and DP have already started arguing over when we will be able to save the money for a FET or meds for a fresh cycle because he buys his kids expensive birthday and christmas presents i feel we are delaying it because of that and it makes me feel so bitter. I dont feel in a good place thinking that we may have to wait longer to save the money because of his kids - i know i look so selfish please forgive me   i will not be testing until the weekend now though, and i know i should have waited because now im choked up everyday. Next time we try I will def not be testing til OTD day it just isnt worth days of upset. Sorry for the rant girls im still praying things will change for me.

Taffy las - how do you go about using a surrogate do you have implantation problems?

Angelica how are you doing on your 2ww?

Chelle/lau have you had egg collection yet? 

xxx


----------



## taffylass

Baby/ies sorry you're feeling so rubbish. I get pregnant easily but can't carry successfully due to immune issues in pregnancy.

I'm going from bad to worse this cycle - 3 eggs were mature and only 1 fertilised. Doing a 2 day transfer tomorrow. I can't believe our last cycle we had 11 eggs, 10 were mature and we had 9 perfect embies on day 3. That was short protocol, this one's long. I don't understand as I get pregnant really easily, it's all so confusing and totally gutting!

Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm so sorry Taffylass! That one is hopefully the one. It's the strongest!  I assume you'll be with your surrogate tomorrow? Good luck  xx

Baby /ies - this is such a tough process. Emotions are all over the place and the money involved tests the strongest relationships! You just have to focus on it working xx


----------



## taffylass

Thank you, yes transfer will be to our amazing surrogate lady. Hard to understand how results can differ so much.  All we can do is hope.

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Taffylass- your embie sounds like a little fighter which must be good.  Good luck for the transfer.  

Baby/ies - sorry to hear how you have been feeling.  Hoping for good news when you get to otd. Sendign you some  babydust.

Angelica - hope all is going well with your 2ww.


----------



## taffylass

One perfect little 2 day embryo safely on board, phew what a relief! Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Good stuff Taffylass  xx everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Bfn on otd can't understand what's going wrong feel broken. Hope everyone is ok and you have better luck xxxx


----------



## taffylass

Hi baby/ies, I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending big hugs, look after yourself this week xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry baby/ies xx

Take some time to heal and to get your body ready for the next go. Prepare your questions for your follow up xx


----------



## angelica_wales

As this thread has well over 400 pages, I've created a fresh new home

You can find the new home here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326978.new#new


----------

